# Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Cube_Elite (30. November 2009)

Bin zwar nicht der erste der das versucht, aber ich hoffe, das jeder wenigstens mal die Überschrift liest. Und die bedeutet das hier die Bilder überwiegen sollen, und nicht das Geschwätz.
Denn das andere Thema ist ja inzwischen so vollgelabert, das man gar nicht mehr erkennt, das man sich in einem Bike Forum befindet.

Dann geh ich mal mit gutem Beispiel voran, und red nicht so viel und zeig lieber was.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (30. November 2009)

Hallo jungs. Hier mal ds neue meiner Freundin. Ich glaub es hat sich gelohnt. Haben gleich die Gabel gewechselt, den Vorbau und Lenker.10,4 Kilo komplett...tja unter 10 bringen wirs auch noch. Pedalen, Kurbel,Laufräder, Schläuche und dann kommt es locker an die 9 Kilo.gruss jenso


----------



## schwAlmoehi (30. November 2009)

Cube_Elite schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht der erste der das versucht, aber ich hoffe, das jeder wenigstens mal die Überschrift liest. Und die bedeutet das hier die Bilder überwiegen sollen, und nicht das Geschwätz.
> Denn das andere Thema ist ja inzwischen so vollgelabert, das man gar nicht mehr erkennt, das man sich in einem Bike Forum befindet.
> 
> Dann geh ich mal mit gutem Beispiel voran, und red nicht so viel und zeig lieber was.



Da bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung...

Und hier im Anschluss ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Bike:




Freue mich auf jedes weitere Bild, was hier gepostet wird!!!


----------



## Domme02 (30. November 2009)

schwAlmoehi schrieb:


> Da bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung...
> 
> Und hier im Anschluss ein aktuelles Foto von meinem Bike:
> 
> Freue mich auf jedes weitere Bild, was hier gepostet wird!!!


hast du das nicht erst letztens gepostet?

@Cube Elite ziemlich brachialer Sattel. Mit der Spitze kann man doch bestimmt gut Sitzpolster rausschneiden....


----------



## speedy76 (30. November 2009)

da steht es


----------



## SingleLight (30. November 2009)

Das Cube finde ich sehr gut, eine etwas schmalere Kurbel würde mir persönlich besser gefallen aber so geht es auch Wie lang ist den der Vorbau?

Ach so, noch einmal zum Zoulou, das ist wohl der aktuelle Rahmen, da es früher Probleme mit dem Sattelrohr gab (brach gerne einmal) wurde das beim aktuellen Modell verstärkt, nur mit der Geometrie des Zolou kann ich mich gar nicht anfreunden.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Tundra HT (30. November 2009)

@ onkel doc

Welche Rh ist das Spark, S??

@SingleLight

Ich glaub das Cube sieht mittlerweile eh anders aus, da es der erste Beitrag aus dem alten CC-Bikes NUR BILDER von 2006 war. Guck mal seine Signatur an.


----------



## NATRIX (30. November 2009)

Bitte deinen Vorbau "negativ" einstellen.!!!

DANKE


----------



## Tundra HT (30. November 2009)

Kommt lasst uns noch mal das Bulls posten!!


----------



## SingleLight (30. November 2009)

Jo Tundra Du hast recht, aber gut sieht das Cube immer noch aus. Jetzt geht wohl alles wieder von vorne los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (30. November 2009)

@SingleLight

Sch......, 2006 war ich noch Azubi und mein Bike sah noch so aus!!


----------



## NATRIX (30. November 2009)

sehr qualifiziert Tundra


----------



## Baby Taxi (30. November 2009)

Hier meine CC-Schleuder


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Dezember 2009)

Hier noch das neue meiner freundin...und schon getunt. federgabel,vorbau und lenker getauschtKomplett im moment noch 10,4 kilo. Wir arbeiten daran.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Dezember 2009)

Und hier noch meine kleine familie. Man beachte das kleine meines sohnes. 8,9 kilo...für ein kinderbike schon sehr leicht. Übrigens von cycletech. KLeines update von meinem schwarzen. Sattel gewechselt. Ich hoffe es klappt auch mit meinem a....

Gruss Jenso

PS: Habe noch ein paar bremshebel KOOKA zu verkaufen. Meldet euch einfach


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Dezember 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @ onkel doc
> 
> Welche Rh ist das Spark, S??
> 
> ...


 
Ja das bike meiner freundin hat rh S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (1. Dezember 2009)

huhu,

hab auch sowas ähnliches und gerade viel zeit^^


----------



## InoX (1. Dezember 2009)

hier mal mein altes. in der letzten Ausbaustufe hatte es eine Menja, allerdings finde ich das Foto hier besser.


----------



## Mr_Manero (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal mein Specialized Epic Expert Carbon, es sind ein paar Modifikationen gegenüber der Serie durchgeführt (XO, Vorbau FSA CSI Carbon, Matchmaker, XTR-Umwerfer, Laufradsatz DT240, Kasette...)











So wie es dasteht mit Pedale und Reserveschlauch in der Tasche... 10,9 kg

Gruß Manero


----------



## redbulllover (1. Dezember 2009)

Hey ihr profis 
komme eig. mehr aus dem freeride bereich und habe mir vor kurzem nen bike zusammengebaut, für cross country weil ich mal mehr touren trainieren möchte.
Wollte mal fragen, was ihr davon haltet 
Kona Dawg mit 5th element, manitou skareb super, veltec handmade lrs mit shimano xt narben, formule oro k18, xt shadow schaltung, lx hebel, dura ace kassette, truvativ hollowtech 2 kurbeln, smart sam 2.1, xt kette


----------



## maddda (1. Dezember 2009)

Sieht ganz gut aus, wie viel wiegt das denn?
Krass seh gerade das du auch aus Wermelskirchen kommst^^, da kannste dann rund um Altenberg/Solingen gut höhenmeter sammeln


----------



## redbulllover (1. Dezember 2009)

hatte mal ne freundin in solingen
da fuhr ich mim rennrad jeden 2. 3. tag hin ^^
wiegen muss cih das dingen noch...
Was denkt ihr, wie viel ich für den aufbau bezahlt habe?


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Dezember 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Und hier noch meine kleine familie. Man beachte das kleine meines sohnes. 8,9 kilo...für ein kinderbike schon sehr leicht. Übrigens von cycletech. KLeines update von meinem schwarzen. Sattel gewechselt. Ich hoffe es klappt auch mit meinem a....
> 
> Gruss Jenso
> 
> PS: Habe noch ein paar bremshebel KOOKA zu verkaufen. Meldet euch einfach


 
Hallo jungs die Kooka hebel sind verkauft


----------



## alexftw (2. Dezember 2009)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> hab auch sowas ähnliches und gerade viel zeit^^



Schick, was ist das fürn' Sattel?


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Dezember 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo jungs die Kooka hebel sind verkauft



Unheimlich interessant und natürlich auch der richtige Ort, um etwas verkaufen zu wollen.
Das Canyon gefällt mir sehr! Irgendwie sehe ich immer nur das Torque und und ganzen anderen Fullies. Dabei sehen die Hardtails doch offenbar so schick aus.


----------



## LostFocus (2. Dezember 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> Schick, was ist das fürn' Sattel?




Wie hast du das Fotografiert? stehend ohne Ständer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (2. Dezember 2009)

> Wie hast du das Fotografiert? stehend ohne Ständer ?



...ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

1.)Das Bike mit einer Hand festhalten

2.)Kamera auf "Sportmodus" in der anderen Hand

3.)Bike loslassen + ganz schnell einen Schritt zurücktreten

4.)fotographieren


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Dezember 2009)

Schau' mal unter's Kettenblatt, dann solltest du sehen, dass da was wegbearbeitet wurde.


----------



## Schluckspecht (2. Dezember 2009)

ja, lupus_bhg hat recht. recht schlampig des holzscheitel weggestempelt (besser kann ich´s nicht)

der sattel ist ein 2010er specialized toupe und ganz schön hart für meinen geschmack


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2009)

Stand zwar schon im alten Threat, jetzt aber mir neuer Bereifung und Alligator zügen
Liegt bei ca 10,8 Aktuell, geplant ist noch die Avid Elexir Cr Carbon in Weiss


----------



## SingleLight (4. Dezember 2009)

Elixir


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Dezember 2009)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> ja, lupus_bhg hat recht. recht schlampig des holzscheitel weggestempelt (besser kann ich´s nicht)



Ist ja auch keine Schande - deswegen sind bei mir die "Ständer" auch immer noch mit drauf.


----------



## maddda (4. Dezember 2009)

> Elixir




Oh..sorry wie nachlässig von mir^^


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (4. Dezember 2009)

maddda schrieb:


> Stand zwar schon im alten Threat, jetzt aber mir neuer Bereifung und Alligator zügen
> Liegt bei ca 10,8 Aktuell, geplant ist noch die Avid Elexir Cr Carbon in Weiss



Eigentlich ein schönes Rad.Ich würde mich auf einen Farbton festlegen sprich rot oder Gold!


----------



## the donkey (5. Dezember 2009)

Mein neues 96!Kommen noch ein paar kleine Veränderungen
Das andere grüne wird über den Winter noch fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (6. Dezember 2009)

schmuddelwetter


----------



## Matthias3977 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte hier auch mal mein neues Rad vorstellen. Ich habe nur den Rahmen und die Gabel neu gekauft und erstmal alle Teile von meinem alten Bike übernommen. Als nächstes werde ich wohl die Kurbel gegen eine schwarz-weiße tauschen. Ich weiß leider nur noch nicht welche. Die Noir gefällt mir ganz gut, aber passt leider nicht. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ein paar Vorschläge. 
Was noch auf meiner ToDo-Liste steht sind: gleichfarbige Bremsleitung und Schaltzüge, 
und ein etwas längerer Vorbau (dann kommen wahrscheinlich auch noch 2 Spacer raus)
Momentan liegt das Gewicht noch bei 11,1 kg in Rahmengröße XL.
Und zu den Fahreigenschaften kann ich nur sagen, es fährt sich echt super!!!











Gruß Matthias


----------



## Scalpi (7. Dezember 2009)

@ Matthias3977
sehr schönes Bike - bis auf die Kurbel
(probier es doch mit der originalen Specialized Carbon-Kurbel die ist doch absolut TOP)

..hier mal mein Bike nach dem letzen Update


----------



## mucho (7. Dezember 2009)

ja sauber!!!
und das gewicht?


----------



## Domme02 (7. Dezember 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ..hier mal mein Bike nach dem letzen Update


 sehr schön und vorallem leicht! Wie leicht ist es denn?

Das sind doch die neuen AX Spanner.... Wie sind die so? Vergleichbar mit Tune? 

Sind das nur AX Aufkleber auf den Barends oder sind das AX Barends? Mir sind von AX keine bekannt. Die Internetseite spuckt auch nichts aus.


----------



## NATRIX (7. Dezember 2009)

Früher gab es AX-Lightness Barends....!!

So nu aber zum Bike scalpi..

--> Top Bike durch und durch.! Du hast das bike schön Markenspezifisch aufgebaut...schön an AX angelehnt...was gefällt.! (vor allem der Lenker)

Teilliste und gewicht wären noch toll..!

ich würde vll. noch die Felgen cleanen.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Dezember 2009)

Sehr sehr geil, gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem Sattel und Stütze


----------



## Scalpi (7. Dezember 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> sehr schön und vorallem leicht! Wie leicht ist es denn?
> 
> Das sind doch die neuen AX Spanner.... Wie sind die so? Vergleichbar mit Tune?
> 
> Sind das nur AX Aufkleber auf den Barends? oder sind das AX Barends. Mir waren keine von AX bekannt. Die Internetseite spuckt auch nichts aus.



Die Tune DC Spanner habe ich an meinem Rennrad-einer davon hat schon das Zeitliche gesegnet-die Ax sind echt solide und leicht-für mich die bessere Wahl.
Die Barend sind auch von AX-sie wurden zwar schon vor einigen Jahren auf dem Markt gebracht und mit 55g 'recht schwer' aber auch hier spricht die Verarbeitung für sich






Die Laufräder werden demnächst mal geändert, leider hatte ich bisher dann doch einige Probleme gerade bei/mit den Alu/Carbon- Verbindungen. Mit Tume und FRM habe ich abgeschlossen aber die Extralite Naben haben mein Interesse geweckt und Carbonfelgenringe...
zum Beispiel von Ax ... mal sehen


----------



## Fusel Wusel (7. Dezember 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Die Barend sind auch von AX-sie wurden zwar schon vor einigen Jahren auf dem Markt gebracht und mit 55g 'recht schwer' aber auch hier spricht die Verarbeitung für sich



55g?! Zumindest brauchst du dir dann bergauf keine Sorgen mehr machen, dass dein Vorderrad hoch kommen könnte   

Zum Bike selbst: Das einzige, was ich an Cannondale richtig toll finde, ist die Lefty. Mit der Rahmenform kann ich mich absolut nicht anfreunden, auch wenns wohl ein technisch einwandfreies Rad ist...


----------



## Scalpi (7. Dezember 2009)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> 55g?! Zumindest brauchst du dir dann bergauf keine Sorgen mehr machen, dass dein Vorderrad hoch kommen könnte
> 
> Zum Bike selbst: Das einzige, was ich an Cannondale richtig toll finde, ist die Lefty. Mit der Rahmenform kann ich mich absolut nicht anfreunden, auch wenns wohl ein technisch einwandfreies Rad ist...



die waren vorher verbaut-





...und das mit dem Gewicht und der Teileliste..., ich habe die meisten Teile einfach nicht gewogen sondern sofort verschraubt und so müsste ich die Herstellerangaben verwenden-das macht also keinen Sinn und wenn ich mein Bike an die Waage hänge und dieses hier veröffentliche... .
Ich glaube diese Diskussion erspare ich mir . Auch habe ich 'nur' eine nicht geeichte Waage an meinem Montageständer... ,die 9kg Marke ist aber knackbar 




Ps. Nochmals Danke Natrix


----------



## Fusel Wusel (7. Dezember 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...und das mit dem Gewicht und der Teileliste..., ich habe die meisten Teile einfach nicht gewogen sondern sofort verschraubt und so müsste so die Herstellerangaben verwenden-das macht also keinen Sinn und wenn ich mein Bike an die Waage hänge und dieses hier veröffentliche... .
> Ich glaube diese Diskussion erspare ich mir . Auch habe ich 'nur' eine nicht geeichte Waage an meinem Montageständer ( 8,xx kg  )



Ach, ich bin der letzte, der sich für die Grammfeilscherei interessiert. Finde das nur immer lustig, wie manche ums letzte Gramm kämpfen 
Mein MTB sollte nicht gerade aus Blei sein. Wenns fährt ists gut


----------



## Scalpi (7. Dezember 2009)

Fusel Wusel schrieb:


> Ach, ich bin der letzte, der sich für die Grammfeilscherei interessiert. Finde das nur immer lustig, wie manche ums letzte Gramm kämpfen
> Mein MTB sollte nicht gerade aus Blei sein. Wenns fährt ists gut



Aus diesem Grund habe ich ua. auch die Barends gewechselt denn halten sollte das Material... 
Auch mit dem Laufrädern bin ich mir nicht so sicher-möglich wäre da ein Gewicht von 1000 bis 1150g - doch hält dieser Leichtbau - gerade bei etwas stärkeren Antritt und ohne Sponsoring 
Gerade in dieser Preislage (um 2000) bin ich dann doch vorichtig... .


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2009)

nettes radl... die mavics fidne ich optisch net soo und die sattel stuetze hat nen zu "klobigen" kopf... aber das ist ja geschmackssache...
sonst aber founktionell und nett

donnerstag hab ich au was neues zu zeigen... aber sclapi wird net so gnaedig urteilen


----------



## Scalpi (8. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> nettes radl... die mavics fidne ich optisch net soo und die sattel stuetze hat nen zu "klobigen" kopf... aber das ist ja geschmackssache...
> sonst aber founktionell und nett
> 
> donnerstag hab ich au was neues zu zeigen... aber sclapi wird net so gnaedig urteilen



...ich habe kein Problem das zum Beipiel Cube oder Bullsräder mit Leftyforken unterwegs sind.
Ich frage mich dann nur immer - warum, Cannondale hat die Lefty für Ihre Bikes konzeptiert, dann hole ich mir doch das passende Bike dazu.
Ein Nissan mit nen Porschemotor würde auch komisch aussehen.
Anders herum freue ich mich das viele Leute Leftys an ihr Bike schauben, so kommt Geld in die Cannondalekasse und die Firma lebt weiter und hat finazielle Mittel für weiter Innovationen


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2009)

das hoert sich meist aber anderst an... ausserdem vergisst du, je mehr leute mti lefty fahren, desto mehr lefty naben gibt es z.b. auch  (wie man bei tune und extralite merkt)

grund warum ich kein cDale fahre: ich finde die rahmen nicht SOOO viel besser als das es den mehr preis rechtfertigen wuerde, was nicht heisst das die rahmen schlecht sind, aber ein cube ist eben auch gut (und der ghsot hoffentlich au).
ich hab halt eine bessere quelle fuer cube und ghost, als fuer cDale 
und beim fahren passt die lefty in jeden rahmen (wenn sie mal drin ist), nur das sie viiiel besser ist als fox und konsorten


----------



## Scalpi (8. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das hoert sich meist aber anderst an... ausserdem vergisst du, je mehr leute mti lefty fahren, desto mehr lefty naben gibt es z.b. auch  (wie man bei tune und extralite merkt)
> 
> grund warum ich kein cDale fahre: ich finde die rahmen nicht SOOO viel besser als das es den mehr preis rechtfertigen wuerde, was nicht heisst das die rahmen schlecht sind, aber ein cube ist eben auch gut (und der ghsot hoffentlich au).
> ich hab halt eine bessere quelle fuer cube und ghost, als fuer cDale
> und beim fahren passt die lefty in jeden rahmen (wenn sie mal drin ist), nur das sie viiiel besser ist als fox und konsorten



OK akzeptiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2009)

dann haben wir uns wieder lieb und brauchen keine flame-war anfangen?


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Dezember 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...ich habe kein Problem das zum Beipiel Cube oder Bullsräder mit Leftyforken unterwegs sind.
> Ich frage mich dann nur immer - warum, Cannondale hat die Lefty für Ihre Bikes konzeptiert, dann hole ich mir doch das passende Bike dazu.



Anders gefragt, warum sollte man auf ein technisch tolles und optisch außergewöhnliches Produkt verzichten, wenn ein Einbau technisch möglich ist? Geschmäcker sind verschieden und nicht jedem sagen die Cannondale-Rahmen zu, deshalb darf man aber doch trotzdem die Lefty gut finden. CD hat das ja auch erkannt (und natürlich eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle erschlossen), indem sie jetzt offiziell 1 1/8" Adapter anbieten.

Der Scalpel-Rahmen ist optisch immer noch nicht meins, der Aufbau ist aber sehr gut gelungen und äußerst edel - bis auf den schon angesprochenen klobigen Sattelstützenkopf. Taugen die Black Panther?


----------



## Scalpi (8. Dezember 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Anders gefragt, warum sollte man auf ein technisch tolles und optisch außergewöhnliches Produkt verzichten, wenn ein Einbau technisch möglich ist? Geschmäcker sind verschieden und nicht jedem sagen die Cannondale-Rahmen zu, deshalb darf man aber doch trotzdem die Lefty gut finden. CD hat das ja auch erkannt (und natürlich eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle erschlossen), indem sie jetzt offiziell 1 1/8" Adapter anbieten.
> 
> Der Scalpel-Rahmen ist optisch immer noch nicht meins, der Aufbau ist aber sehr gut gelungen und äußerst edel - bis auf den schon angesprochenen klobigen Sattelstützenkopf. Taugen die Black Panther?



Ja, ich sehe es ja ein das technische Innovationen für alle da sind .
Im ernst, bisher war es doch so, dass man sich einen Rahmen ausgesucht und dann sein Bike mit den Wahl/Wunschteilen bestückt hat.
Das viel doch bei Cannondale zu größten teil weg da es ja die System Integrieten Teile gab.
Diese waren dann eben nur Cannondale Fahrern  vorbehalten - diese musste man dann aber mit ner menge Geld bezahlen.
So langsam laufen aber die Patente bei Cannondale aus und man sieht jetzt halt auch mal ein Scott oder Cube mit Leftyforken oder sogar mit ner Si Kurbel - fällt halt schwer sich daran zu gewöhnen denn schließlich hat man über die Jahre hin extrem viel Kohle investiert um so etwas zu fahren.
Andererseits ist es auch gut so das diese zeiten zu ende gehen denn so fallen die Preise und die Auswahl wird größer


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2009)

DAS ist doch mal eine vernueftige aussage und nicht das gewohnte scott/cube/ghost-lefty bashen


----------



## Scalpi (8. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DAS ist doch mal eine vernueftige aussage und nicht das gewohnte scott/cube/ghost-lefty bashen



Ich bin doch auch immer offen für was neues, so habe ich zum Beispiel schon vor 2 1/2 Jahren bei dOs eine von mir komplett überarbeitete Lefty-Elo verbaut.
Glücklich war ich damals dabei nicht, dOs um so mehr


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2009)

das bild kenn ich. fand es damals schon geil... aber die spielzeug reifen auf nem fully... nichtmal ich fahr die 1.9er larsen auf dem fully... geschweige denn die mimo


----------



## Scalpi (8. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das bild kenn ich. fand es damals schon geil... aber die spielzeug reifen auf nem fully... nichtmal ich fahr die 1.9er larsen auf dem fully... geschweige denn die mimo



...das sind 1,5er und die habe ich damals da draufgezogen DENN zu diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich viel mit Hanka Kupfernagel trainiert und Sie war eben mit nen Cosser unterwegs. Um irgendwie an Ihr dran bleiben zu können musste ich aus meinem 'alten' Scalpel alles herausholen - deswegen auch die dünnen Mäntel.




dOs hatte gefallen daran gefunden und so habe ich Ihn bei der Umbau-Aktion einfach ein paar von meinen Mimos draufgezogen. Die fahren sich übrigens absolut genial auf festen Untergrund und sind hammer schnell.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Dezember 2009)

ich weis,... hab auf dem hardtail die 1.9er larsen... gehen auch gut ab und in ust und wenig druck auch bei schlechtem wetter ok.
nur am nem fully in richtigem gelaende halt ich sie halt net wirklich ... passend. aber wenn man mit crossen will sicher ne gute wahl.


----------



## IceQ- (8. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das hoert sich meist aber anderst an... ausserdem vergisst du, je mehr leute mti lefty fahren, desto mehr lefty naben gibt es z.b. auch  (wie man bei tune und extralite merkt)
> 
> grund warum ich kein cDale fahre: ich finde die rahmen nicht SOOO viel besser als das es den mehr preis rechtfertigen wuerde, was nicht heisst das die rahmen schlecht sind, aber ein cube ist eben auch gut (und der ghsot hoffentlich au).
> ich hab halt eine bessere quelle fuer cube und ghost, als fuer cDale
> und beim fahren passt die lefty in jeden rahmen (wenn sie mal drin ist), nur das sie viiiel besser ist als fox und konsorten


 
Sorry,


aber werden die Leftys nicht bei Fox gebaut? 
Dachte das wäre immer so. Wenn es so ist, dann ist deine Aussage irgendwie Paradox. WIe kann CD was besseres bei jemanden bauen lassen als dieser selber produzieren kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (8. Dezember 2009)

Die Lagerung der Lefty ist anders als bei "normalen" Gabeln (Nadellager statt "Gleitlager"). Alleine deshalb funktioniert sie zumindest anders. Das Innenleben bzw. die Dämpfung kam mal von Fox das stimmt. Ist das immer noch so? Das DLR2 bzw. PBR gibt es doch so von Fox nicht oder?


----------



## Scalpi (8. Dezember 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> 
> aber werden die Leftys nicht bei Fox gebaut?
> Dachte das wäre immer so. Wenn es so ist, dann ist deine Aussage irgendwie Paradox. WIe kann CD was besseres bei jemanden bauen lassen als dieser selber produzieren kann?



...nö die werden nicht bei FOX gebaut - es gab mal eine mit ner Fox Dämpferkartusche aber das HeadShok-System und alles andere ist schon ein Cannonaleprodukt - erfunden hat das Nadellagerprinzip aber ein Franzose


----------



## Piktogramm (8. Dezember 2009)

Patente wäre ein Grund. Ansonsten macht es viel aus, wie genau man es mit der Fertigung nimmt. Man kann etwas "schnellschnell" fertigen, 2-3Tolleranzklassen höher in Kauf nehmen und hat dann eine relativ kostengünstige Produktion.
Oder eben man lässt nur niedere Tolleranzklassen zu, muss dementsprechend die Prozesse wesentlich genauer/aufwendiger ausführen und mitunter auch mal teurere Materialien nehmen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2009)

was die lefty so geil macht ist eben, dass es einmal dafuer richtig gemacht wurde.
keine doofen gleitlager sondern 4xlinearlager + steckachse. sau sensiebel und ultra steif... dazu kommt noch echt leicht

das mit fox steuert nur fuer einen teil der gabeln das innenleben bei, aber die sidn immer schwerer  
magura hat auch mal die kartusche fuer die headshock gemacht.

aber alles wo dlr drauf steht ist garantiert cDale.


----------



## canno-range (9. Dezember 2009)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ..hier mal mein Bike nach dem letzen Update



Du könntest bei der RS 800 von Polar noch auf den Leftyfinger zum Befestigen des Sensors verzichten und den Sensor am Hinterrad montieren. Das fällt weniger auf, spart nochmal ein paar Gramm  und funktioniert problemlos (bei mir mit dem CS 600, aber die 800er hat ja auch das W.I.N.D-System. Da kann der Sensor meterweit von der Uhr entfernt sein).


----------



## Scalpi (9. Dezember 2009)

... mal schauen wie ich das mache denn seit gestern habe ich auf der Hinterradschwinge den Trittfrquenzsensor befestigt.
Auch wiegt der vordere Sensorhalter von Leonardi Racing nur 5g inkl. Schraube.
Schön sah und sieht der Sensor an dieser Stelle nicht aus 





- mal sehen wo ich Ihn verstecken kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2009)

jep, das mit dem sensor am hinterad ist ein angenehmer neben effekt des w.i.n.d.'s


----------



## fuzzball (9. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> grund warum ich kein cDale fahre: ich finde die rahmen nicht SOOO viel besser als das es den mehr preis rechtfertigen wuerde, was nicht heisst das die rahmen schlecht sind, aber ein cube ist eben auch gut (und der ghsot hoffentlich au).
> ich hab halt eine bessere quelle fuer cube und ghost, als fuer cDale



finde das ist gerade nicht mehr der Fall, ein Cannondale Rahmen kostet nicht mehr als die Konkurrenzprodukte, erst durch durch Lefty, Fatty und Hollowgramm kommen ein paar  extra dazu.
Aber das mit der besseren Quelle versteh ich, deshalb fahr ich seit meinem 10 Lebensjahr und bald 17 Jahren Cannondale 


Zum Thema Lefty: die Dämpferkartuschen kommen von Drittanbietern - PBR/Rock Shox, SPV/Manitou, RLC u. Terralogic/Fox, 
Zum Thema Fatty: gibt es nur eine Drittanbieterdämpferkartusche für die Fatty Ultra DLR bis Baujahr 2005 CCS/Magura, der Rest stammt von Cannondale.


----------



## Scalpi (9. Dezember 2009)

NATRIX schrieb:


> Früher gab es AX-Lightness Barends....!!
> 
> So nu aber zum Bike scalpi..
> 
> ...




...nach langen Reden meiner Leute und nach Deinen Hinweis habe ich mich dann nun doch durchgerungen die Aufkleber zu entfernen - sieht doch besser aus

Ps. Danke fürs Päckchen


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Dezember 2009)

Wollt auch mal was posten.
Neuer Flaschenhalter,neue Griffe evtl.goldene KMC Kette und sobald der Boden nicht mehr so tief ist wieder RoRo,dann bin ich bei ca.9,9kg(schätze ich)
Und den Selle SMP(hilft gegen Prostata und andere Beschwerden)gibts in Carbon..106gr.


----------



## maddda (10. Dezember 2009)

Sehr geil, ich kenn dein prob auch im Herbst/Winter isses mit den leichten Reifen immer so eine sache


----------



## steve81 (10. Dezember 2009)

Was wiegt der Rahmen solo?


----------



## Pupo (10. Dezember 2009)

So, nun mein Bike auch mit Teilliste.









LG
Pupo


----------



## Piktogramm (10. Dezember 2009)

Pupo schrieb:


> So, nun mein Bike auch mit Teilliste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du müsstest dann schon die richtige URL zum Bild verlinken


----------



## Pupo (10. Dezember 2009)

Nein, ich habs ja schon mal vor ner Woche oder so geposted...

Außerdem hab ich den Post von "damals" doch verlinkt .


LG
Pupo


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Dezember 2009)

steve81 schrieb:


> Was wiegt der Rahmen solo?


Wenn du mein Giant meinst ca.2,0kg inkl.Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo
Hier mal ein update meines rockys. Habe endlich ne gabel gefunden die auch preislich im rahmen lag. Habe also die mx pro gegen die SID gewechselt und dazu kamen noch neue,schwarze züge dazu. 
Das nächste projeckt steht schon an...die kurbel muss endlich weichen. Habe ja immer kritik wegen dieser bekommen. Tja die farbe eben
Mein racebike für das nächste jahr.
Sorry für die bilder...kommen dann noch bessere.

gruss jenso


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Dezember 2009)

Ohne die ganzen Aufkleber am Oberrohr und dezenterem Vorbau/Spacern fände ich es super.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Dezember 2009)

hab au ein update:

rennfeile mit auf 90mm reduzierter lefty. passt besser vom federwerg und von der geo her:




und da am strike die schwinge gebrochen ist:


----------



## Triturbo (11. Dezember 2009)

Schwarze Kurbel ans Ghost, dann


----------



## Stingscale (11. Dezember 2009)

echte 8.95kg incl pedale


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Dezember 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ohne die ganzen Aufkleber am Oberrohr und dezenterem Vorbau/Spacern fände ich es super.


 

der easton und vertexkleber waren schon ab werk drauf. ja ok die anderen von mir. Vorbau hab ich da noch nen schönen syntace ganz in schwarz. was meint ihr????


----------



## mucho (11. Dezember 2009)

wie hast du die lefty runter getravelt?


----------



## mete (11. Dezember 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> wie hast du die lefty runter getravelt?



Geht bei 88. Ansonsten einfach die Negativfeder (Stahl oder Titan) um die entsprechende Spacergröße verlängern.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2009)

roger that.
geht bei 88+ im zuge der system diagnos fuer ~20euro (+versand)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hab au ein update:
> 
> rennfeile mit auf 90mm reduzierter lefty. passt besser vom federwerg und von der geo her:
> 
> ...



Beide Räder sind einfach nur geil =)


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2009)

bin au voll zu zufrieden. hoffentlich bin ich bis morgen wieder fitt, dann gibt es test runde 

muss bei gelegen heit mal die deore kurbel arme auf die waage legen, was da der utner schied zur alten xt ist. wenn es net zu viel ist kommen die dran  passt optisch besser. meist kommt ja 90% vom unterschied aus den blaettern


----------



## 3303 (12. Dezember 2009)

Mal ein Youngtimer


----------



## nexx (12. Dezember 2009)

3303 schrieb:


> Mal ein Youngtimer



SEHR geile Fotos und freilich ein neiderregendes Rad!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2009)

immer wieder jummy


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> muss bei gelegenheit mal die deore kurbel arme auf die waage legen, was da der utner schied zur alten xt ist. wenn es net zu viel ist kommen die dran  passt optisch besser. meist kommt ja 90% vom unterschied aus den blaettern



die neue deore ist der renner z.zt im shop eines kumpels
 habe gerade kürzlich ne noir von der schrift befreit und auch die deore , die sieht nun schwarz glanz richtig edel aus mit ta blättern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Dezember 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> der easton und vertexkleber waren schon ab werk drauf. ja ok die anderen von mir. Vorbau hab ich da noch nen schönen syntace ganz in schwarz. was meint ihr????



Zumindest den Vorbau würde ich mal testen. Die Aufkleber bekommst Du ja nicht zerstörungsfrei runter, und wenn sie Dir gefallen - laß sie halt drauf. Geschmäcker sind einfach verschieden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2009)

ich war im keller, wiegen:








ergo:




im fruehjahr kommen dann auch schwarze 42/28 ta dran


----------



## Attitude Team (12. Dezember 2009)

Gerade fertig geworden, paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch geändert werden..


----------



## racerdibo (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

mein Beitrag, um den Ghost-Faktor zu erhöhen

LG
Dieter


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (12. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hab au ein update:
> 
> rennfeile mit auf 90mm reduzierter lefty. passt besser vom federwerg und von der geo her:
> 
> ...


----------



## Schrommski (12. Dezember 2009)




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Dezember 2009)

seeehr nice! ich wuerde nur noch auf avid sd7 sl wechseln. 
finde die haben mehr bums und sind leichter 
optisch aber 1a!
welcher sattel ist das?


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Dezember 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Zumindest den Vorbau würde ich mal testen. Die Aufkleber bekommst Du ja nicht zerstörungsfrei runter, und wenn sie Dir gefallen - laß sie halt drauf. Geschmäcker sind einfach verschieden.


 

hallo ghostrider, du hast schon recht mit den aufklebern. Habe sie schon entfernt. ICh meine die die ich konnte. Vertex und easton sind halt noch dran. So gehts schon. 
Das mit dem vorbau überlege ich mir noch. Habe eben noch meine altes rocky wo der syntace drauf ist. Mal schauen.
Ja geschmäcker sind wirklich verschieden aber danke für deine easy kritik. Es gibt leute hier die fenden es einfach geil andere immer runter zu machen. 
Gruss an diese leute und nehmt euch an ghostrider ein beispiel.

greets jenso


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Dezember 2009)

Attitude Team schrieb:


> Gerade fertig geworden, paar Kleinigkeiten müssen noch geändert werden..


 
schönes fully,obwohl ich ja hardtail fahrer bin. Sorry,aber kann es sein das dein sattel schon extrem verschlissen ist? Würde noch ne schwarze kurbel montieren. Sieht wirklich hübsch aus das ding.

gruss jenso


----------



## Schrommski (12. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> seeehr nice! ich wuerde nur noch auf avid sd7 sl wechseln.
> finde die haben mehr bums und sind leichter
> optisch aber 1a!
> welcher sattel ist das?



Danke danke!

Ich bin mit den XTR-Bremsen sehr zufrieden. Waren zum Kaufzeitpunkt einfach das beste in Sachen V-Brakes. Werde da erstmal nicht wechseln, solange nix kaputt ist.

Sattel ist ein Selle Italia SLR GelFlow Team Edition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Attitude Team (12. Dezember 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schönes fully,obwohl ich ja hardtail fahrer bin. Sorry,aber kann es sein das dein sattel schon extrem verschlissen ist? Würde noch ne schwarze kurbel montieren. Sieht wirklich hübsch aus das ding.
> 
> gruss jenso



ja, der sattel war der letzte dem ich rumliegen hatte.
Andere Kurbel ist über kurz oder lang geplant. Die Mittel sind gerade etwas kanpp---nachdem ich die XX-Bremse dran gemacht habe.


----------



## mucho (13. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt will ich auch mal...
Endgültiges Gewicht gibts demnächst, wenn die Schläuche raus sind.
Dann auch mit besserem Foto!

zunächst erstmal das:


----------



## eightball28 (13. Dezember 2009)

super schönes Flash

ich war heut ein bißchen im Schnee unterwegs


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (13. Dezember 2009)

saugeil!!!

sowohl das Cannondale als auch das Stevens!!


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Dezember 2009)

Das Flash ist super, nur die roten Naben und Speichen taugen mir nicht. Wären die entweder schwarz oder - noch besser - im gleichen grün der restlichen Akzente, dann wäre es perfekt.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (13. Dezember 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich auch mal...
> Endgültiges Gewicht gibts demnächst, wenn die Schläuche raus sind.
> Dann auch mit besserem Foto!
> 
> zunächst erstmal das:


Täuscht das auf dem Bild oder ist die Sattelstütze echt so extrem weit aus dem Rahmen heraus?
Wenn letzteres zutrifft, dann ist aber irgend etwas mit der Rahmengröße schief gelaufen!


----------



## Northern lite (13. Dezember 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> super schönes Flash
> 
> ich war heut ein bißchen im Schnee unterwegs



tze tze tze...

ohne Helm????


----------



## eightball28 (13. Dezember 2009)

nur ein bißchen Grundlage um den See gemacht, ich war auch allein


----------



## speedy76 (13. Dezember 2009)

hier ne neue Kleinigkeit......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (13. Dezember 2009)

Es ist zwar dem Thema nicht zuträglich, aber Holzköpfe müssen nicht durch einen Helm geschützt werden!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Dezember 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> nur ein bißchen Grundlage um den See gemacht, ich war auch allein



Gerade weil du allein warst...
Und Schnee/Eis kann mal eins auch glatt sein.


----------



## eightball28 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ist ja lieb das ihr euch Sorgen macht , aber der Asphalt war nicht vereist und es lag kein Schnee drauf. 
Natürlich habt ihr recht, aber mit der Mütze hat er einfach nicht mehr auf die Rübe gepasst.
Das mit dem Holzkopf hab ich jetzt mal nicht gelesen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Dezember 2009)

Nicht?



LeichteGranate schrieb:


> *Holzköpfe* müssen nicht durch einen Helm geschützt werden!


----------



## schlumpf1175 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

würde mir gerne ein Vorbau von Tune "Geiles Teil" in rot kaufen. Fahre ein Stumpjumper HT Carbon 2009. Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung ob das rot von Tune zu dem des Rahmen passt? Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein Foto. Als Lenker habe ich den Syntace Duroflite

Gruß und Danke 

Torsten


----------



## [email protected] (13. Dezember 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Nicht?



Garnicht provokant 
Aber Recht habt ihr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightball28 (13. Dezember 2009)

ist gut jetzt


----------



## Northern lite (13. Dezember 2009)

sorry, dass ich da jetzt reichlich OT losgetreten habe.....


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Dezember 2009)

Er wird es spätestens merken,wenn er mal auf die rübe fällt
Übrigens es gibt auch dünnere kopfpariser für die rübe...dann klappts auch mit dem helmi.
sorry musste sein
gruss onkeldoc


----------



## Kaprado (14. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich war im keller, wiegen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welche Deore (Bezeichnung) ist das und welche Blätter hast du da dran geschraubt?
Ich fahr auch Deore weil sie so schön schwarz ist. Hab überlegt ob ich mir aus Gewichtsgründen irgendetwas anderes zulege, wenn man das allerdings so sieht ist das ja fast nicht nötig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2009)

ist die kurbel. 
blaetter ist (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) xt 22er, lx 32+44. xtr kurbelschrauben.

wie gesagt blaetter werden im fruehjahr noch gegen 42/28 ta getauscht


----------



## Kaprado (14. Dezember 2009)

genau dieselbe hab ich auch, ich hatte sie damals wegen der Farbe drangeschraubt und war jetzt durch die 1120 Gramm die dort angegeben werden etwas deprimiert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2009)

wie ich schon zu beginn sagte: 90% des uebergewichts kommt von den blaettern.

bei mir kamen sie nu dran, da die xt einfach optisch fertig aussehen und technisch daseine gewinde (klemmung) im eimer ist. fuers trainings hardtail ok, aber nicht fuer das spass/lang/hardcore - strecken  bike.


----------



## Kaprado (14. Dezember 2009)

Dann werd ich mir auch mal neue kettenblätter organisieren.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (16. Dezember 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Täuscht das auf dem Bild oder ist die Sattelstütze echt so extrem weit aus dem Rahmen heraus?
> Wenn letzteres zutrifft, dann ist aber irgend etwas mit der Rahmengröße schief gelaufen!



ich glaub eher das er perfekt (für meinen geschmack) sitzt. ich weiß nicht was heute mit den ganzen rahmen los ist. ich bekomme bei fast keinem mehr eine ordentliche sattelüberhöhung hin, ohne das ich mir die knie am lenker anschlag. sehr nervig


----------



## mucho (16. Dezember 2009)

liegt n bisschen an der perspektive, das hier siehts ebenfalls klein aus




zum vergleich mal mein taurine, das kleiner ausfällt als das flash (beide in L) bei 1,88m





bin ja noch jung, da geht das noch. 
vorher habe ich auch immer den größeren rahmen genommen, aber davon bin ich ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (16. Dezember 2009)

der Rahmen vom Flash wirkt aber auch irgendwie immer total klein und es sieht immer so aus, als ob die Sattelstütze zu weit draussen wäre ... aber wie dem auch sei: geiles Rad


----------



## matsch (16. Dezember 2009)

Bei 1,88m hast du bei einer L die Stütze so weit draußen? Hast du so lannnge Beine. Es sieht irgendwie seltsam aus.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Dezember 2009)

swift daddy schrieb:


> der Rahmen vom Flash wirkt aber auch irgendwie immer total klein



Ist bei den Cannondale Hardtails generell so, finde ich. 'n Kumpel fährt ein altes F1000SL und das ist, obwohl er nicht groß ist, in L und die Stütze ist ziemlich weit ausgezogen. Sollte weniger RH haben als mein Slash.


----------



## Apfelschale (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich muss sagen, das sieht richtig geil aus mit der langen stütze.
Werde da richtig neidisch ;-). Ich hab nen Caffeine in L und meine Stütze
kann ich nicht soweit rausziehen da ich nicht so lange beine hab. Vielleicht
wechsel ich irgendwann auf größe M, dann kann ich die auch weiter raus-
ziehen


----------



## SingleLight (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich kauf mir dann eins in S und dann kann ich mir die auf 600mm raus ziehen


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (16. Dezember 2009)

Jeder soll den Sattel einstellen wie er mag! Aber wer es halt richtig einstellen möchte, der fragt mal den Profi-Vermesser!
Selbst die Weltklasse-Fahrer haben eine Sattelüberhöhung von (nur) 5-6 cm.
Ich fand es früher auch immer total klasse, "hinten weit hoch und vorne ganz tief". 
Bin jetzt mal eine Saison mit -vom Profi- vermessenen und nach deren Ergebnis eingestelltem Rad gefahren. Das Ergebnis ist beeindruckend: bessere Atmung, bessere Radkontrolle, Entlastung der Hand- Arm- und Schultergelenke, mehr Druck auf den Pedalen, weniger Verspannungen......
Nachteile: keine, auch nicht bergauf!!!


----------



## mucho (16. Dezember 2009)

da ist jeder anders... hab eben zu lange beine


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2009)

so, mal wieder ein hübsches bild von unterwegs. War echt geil heute auf dem türchen. Gruss onkeldoc


----------



## Felixxx (19. Dezember 2009)

Nach petejupp's aktualisiertem Bilderthread heute morgen musste ich sofort raus auf's bike - bei minus 12°C war ich aber nach 'ner Stunde schockgefrostet. Der Schnee war so pulverig, dass nichts am Rad haften blieb...





Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (19. Dezember 2009)

sehr schönes rad


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Dezember 2009)

Verkaufe meinen Giant Anthem Alu Rahmen.Technisch abssolut Top,lediglich ein paar Kratzer hier und da


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Dezember 2009)

Ohne Gabel 275,- mit Gabel 350,- FP
Rahmen ist Grösse M,ca 5500km


----------



## lateville (19. Dezember 2009)

Neuaufbau mk6!


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Dezember 2009)

nochmals eines nach der heutigen tour;-) ISt geil im schnee aber lange hält man das im moment nicht aus. -6,5 grad bei uns


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (19. Dezember 2009)

also bei uns ist's momentag -15.7 grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (19. Dezember 2009)

BruzelDerGrill schrieb:


> also bei uns ist's momentag -15.7 grad



...bei uns gestern Nacht -18,4 Grad  bei einer Luftfeuchtigkeit von 77% und ein Wind von 34 k/mh... - nichts mit Biken, da hab ich ja Eis in der Trinkflasche und dann:kotz:


----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns warens heute morgen um 8 auch so ca.-15°c...da setz ich mich dann lieber aufs Cardio
Schickes Rocky aber bitte greif zu ner schwarzern kurbel


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Dezember 2009)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei uns warens heute morgen um 8 auch so ca.-15°c...da setz ich mich dann lieber aufs Cardio
> Schickes Rocky aber bitte greif zu ner schwarzern kurbel


 
bin ja schon dran. Die kommt noch. Das sind halt die sünden von früher. Danke sonst für das lob grüsse onkel


----------



## KONI-DU (19. Dezember 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Nach petejupp's aktualisiertem Bilderthread heute morgen musste ich sofort raus auf's bike - bei minus 12°C war ich aber nach 'ner Stunde schockgefrostet. Der Schnee war so pulverig, dass nichts am Rad haften blieb...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil 
Nee schwarze Kurbel und Speichen dann noch mehr


----------



## Tracer (19. Dezember 2009)

lateville schrieb:


> Neuaufbau mk6!




sehr geiles schönes 301!!!
was wiegt das liteville?


----------



## SingleLight (19. Dezember 2009)

Bestes Radfahrwetter, besonders nachts, muss mir nur mal was dickeres an die Ohren ziehen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, bin noch nicht so fit hier im Forum. Wie lade ich Bilder hier in den Threat?????


----------



## Piktogramm (19. Dezember 2009)

Möglichkeit1:
Erweiterte Antwort und dann unter "Anhänge verwalten" Bild hochladen welches den dort genannten Anforderungen entspricht

Möglichkeit2:
Ganz oben stehen so viele kleine Links, da nimmste Fotoalbum, legst dein eigenen Account an und verlinkst dann dort die Bilder (Also erst hochladen und dann den Bildlink hier einbinden über dieses Symbol: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Link des bildes am besten so kopieren: Rechtsklick auf Bild und dann "Grafikadresse kopieren" wählen.

Wenn du fragen hast schreib mir ne PN damit hier ni soviel OffTopc Zeugs stehen bleibt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2009)

Mist!!Nochmal..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/533188

Sorry, bin am rumexperimentieren mit der Bilderfunktion..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> .... muss mir nur mal was dickeres an die Ohren ziehen



Schonmal an einen Skihelm gedacht ?


----------



## mucho (20. Dezember 2009)

wolltest du das hier haben?


----------



## Piktogramm (20. Dezember 2009)

Quasi endgüldige Ausbaustufe. Wenn fliegt irgendwann die Sattelklemme noch weg aber für die 34mm von Giant bekommt man ja nur angepasste Teilchen für größere Beträge . Vorbau wird evtl auch noch etwas kürzer, 120mm sind vor allem Bergab doch zu viel.


Bild ist entstanden als ich bei -10°C das Kälteverhalten meiner im letzten Jahr ausgetauschten XT Bremsen getestet habe. Bremsproblem ist weg aber fahren kann ich trotzdem nicht da ich mir erstmal das Sprunggelenk zerschossen habe.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2009)

du machst sachen... schoenes rad. der sitzwinkel sieht krass aus. wheelies fahren ist sicher easy mit


----------



## Piktogramm (20. Dezember 2009)

Wheelies bekomm ich mit dem Teil garni hin, dazu ist mein Stadtradl bei weitem besser geignet (zZ keine aktuellen Fotos vorhanden, muss ich ma machen)

Wieso Sitzwinkel? Der ist nicht all zu krass. Find ich eigentlich sehr schön so, zugegebenermaßen ist die Einstellung nicht all zu Dowhilltauglich aber ansonsten isses Ganz nett.


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Dezember 2009)

Sitzwinkel ist absolut normal.Denke mal das du bergab überschlagsgefühle bekommst.Wie leicht ist das Spassmobil?


----------



## Piktogramm (20. Dezember 2009)

Leicht? HRHR 9,8kg und damit wohl eher schwer. Bin dummerweise ein Verfechter des Stabilbaus, muss ja auch etwas über 80kg tragen


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2009)

sah wohl nur so aus, weil es auf dem bidl schraeg steht.
sosnt aber schickes radl


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> wolltest du das hier haben?





Ja, genau!! Vielen Dank..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Dezember 2009)

Frage mich, wie lange der Sattel am Giant die Klemmung so weit hinten mitmacht...

Ansonsten hübsches Rad.


----------



## sonderfall1979 (20. Dezember 2009)

Weiss nicht ob das noch als CC Bike durchgeht. Fahren kann man jedenfalls damit und die weissen Pneus sind sogar noch gut ;-)
Ist ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Freundin...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/534159


----------



## Groudon (20. Dezember 2009)

klar  spricht ja nix gegen vbrake und starr im CC


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (20. Dezember 2009)

ich finde das weis blaue teil mega geil
sieht richtig cool aus^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Dezember 2009)

sonderfall1979 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob das noch als CC Bike durchgeht. Fahren kann man jedenfalls damit und die weissen Pneus sind sogar noch gut ;-)
> Ist ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Freundin...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/534159





hübsch!!


----------



## SingleLight (21. Dezember 2009)

Bis auf die Pedale ziemlich lässig Da bekommt Deine Freundig ja was ganz schickes, wird sie sicher Spaß dran haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe deine Freundin ist gross genug,und wird die Streckbankposition klaglos hinnehmen.Für meine ist das nichts,da musste ich dreimal den Vorbau wechseln.


----------



## benniz (21. Dezember 2009)

1. Quantec Eigenaufbau


2.Radon ZR Race 9.0 Leicht verändert


----------



## mike-salomon (22. Dezember 2009)

Mal als Contra! Rahmengrösse "S" und dennoch 14,6Kg
Dafür aber mein absoluter Allrounder! Seit 5 Jahren - treue Dienste...


----------



## Slow (22. Dezember 2009)

benniz schrieb:


> 1. Quantec Eigenaufbau



Das Rad sieht scharf aus!
Schönere Bilder wären toll. ;-)

Grüße


----------



## benniz (22. Dezember 2009)

Hab leider grad keine gute Kamera zur Verfügung, hier trotzdem noch mal paar Bilder:


----------



## sonderfall1979 (22. Dezember 2009)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Bis auf die Pedale ziemlich lässig Da bekommt Deine Freundig ja was ganz schickes, wird sie sicher Spaß dran haben



Ja, die Pedale finde ich selber nicht so hübsch 
Aber sie fährt keine "click" und dann bin ich auf sowas ausgewichen. Wahrscheinlich gäbe es noch schönere Varianten...


----------



## sonderfall1979 (22. Dezember 2009)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ich hoffe deine Freundin ist gross genug,und wird die Streckbankposition klaglos hinnehmen.Für meine ist das nichts,da musste ich dreimal den Vorbau wechseln.



...sonst muss ich es halt selber fahren  oder verkaufen


----------



## corfrimor (22. Dezember 2009)

@ benniz

Wieviel Federweg hat das Quantec eigentlich und was wiegt es (insgesamt und Rahmen mit Dämpfer)?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## benniz (22. Dezember 2009)

100mm vorne und hinten.

gesamt 10,4kg(die xt Kurbel is bisschen schwer).

Der Rahmen ohne Lack ungefähr 2240g ,Dämpfer nochmal ca. 200g


----------



## onkeldueres (22. Dezember 2009)

Falls jemand Interesse hat:wir haben im Geschäft heute ein sehr interessantes Rad reduziert:


Leider schlechtes Handyfoto.Ein paar Daten:Tube to Tube Carbon(Gr.47cm-1092gr),kmpl.Shimano XTR,RS SID Worldcup Edition,Rocket Ron,XTR Laufradsatz.Gesamtgewicht lt.Hersteller 8,95 Kg.
Echt ein geiles Bike.
Preis wie zu lesen ist 2500.-Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NATRIX (22. Dezember 2009)

wer will denn ein "BULLS"


----------



## Groudon (22. Dezember 2009)

Ist sicher kein schlechtes Bike. Hübsch.


----------



## mucho (22. Dezember 2009)

den rahmen bekommst nach'm auschlachten nicht verkauft... immer noch zu teuer


----------



## memphis35 (22. Dezember 2009)

Doch , schleifen und neu lackieren und schon wird aus einem Bulls das keiner will ein geiles Teil.

Mfg  35


----------



## >ALEX< (22. Dezember 2009)

auch wenn ich ncht weiß, ob Werbung in diesen Threat gehört: der Rahmen sieht von der Form verdächtigt gleich wie ein *Scott Scale* Rahmen aus. Scheint zumindest aus der gleichen chinesischen Fabrik zu kommen. Ob die gleichen Carbonfasern verwendet werden wird man bestimmt nicht erfahren können...
Also wenn man Bulls nicht mag, ist das Abschleifen ne gute Idee, und vlt Scott Aufkleber drauf batschen wenn man es mag.


----------



## Piktogramm (22. Dezember 2009)

Es sind umgelabelte Scotts, daran wirds liegen


----------



## NATRIX (22. Dezember 2009)

wenn man von Rahmengeometrie ahnung hätte....rein optisch is es mit so vielen zu vergleichen..


----------



## >ALEX< (22. Dezember 2009)

@Piktogramm

Was wir "daran liegen"?

Verstehe ich nicht. Oder willst du damit meine Aussage bestätigen?
Das die Rahmen nicht erst mit Scott Reklame bedruckt werden um später abgeschliffen und neu "bedruckt" zu werden ist auszuschließen...


----------



## NATRIX (22. Dezember 2009)

*IRONIE* vs. *Sarkasmus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >ALEX< (22. Dezember 2009)

> wenn man von Rahmengeometrie ahnung hätte....rein optisch is es mit so vielen zu vergleichen..



wer soll von Rahmengeometrie (keine) Anhnung haben?
*
Dan zähl mal bitte die anderen "Hersteller" auf.*

Das diesr Fuji Rahmen und unter welchen Labeln er noch alles vertieben wird immer der gleiche ist ist klar, aber bei den Scott wüsste ich jetzt nicht welcher dem noch gleichen sollte.


----------



## NATRIX (22. Dezember 2009)

Rahmenlehre I...und alle Hersteller haben die gleich Geo...geht also nur um Optik..is klar


----------



## >ALEX< (22. Dezember 2009)

was willst du denn jetzt?



> Rahmenlehre I...und alle Hersteller haben die gleich Geo...geht also nur um Optik..is klar


 wer hat denn den scheiß behauptet?

Du hast den Bulls Rahmen schon mal neben einen Scott gehalten oder was und kennst beide Rahmen-geometrien auswendig?

Ruhig bleiben. Aufreg.


----------



## NATRIX (22. Dezember 2009)

komm lesen lernen...und gut is...nebenhalten

machste das


----------



## NATRIX (22. Dezember 2009)

siehe beitrag #186


----------



## Piktogramm (22. Dezember 2009)

NATRIX schrieb:


> wenn man von Rahmengeometrie ahnung hätte....rein optisch is es mit so vielen zu vergleichen..



Mir war so als seien die Bulls von Scott gefertigt jedoch ne ältere Generation der Scales. Irrtümer inbegriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NATRIX (22. Dezember 2009)

Scott wird wohl nich soviel Geld in Entwicklung u.s.w. stecken um eine Rahmengeo zu haben wie alle bikes (Bulls, Fuji u.s.w.).! das sie in Asien gefertigt werden keine Frage (überwiegend)...aber bei Forschung und entwicklung(z.B.: der Geo), da kannste nicht alle über einen Kamm ziehen.!


--> aber nu will ich nicht weiter diskutieren oder irgendwelche versuchten fahrradverkäufe zu kommentieren...ICH WILL "Cross Country Bikes".!!!


----------



## onkeldueres (22. Dezember 2009)

Fragt mal bei Karl Platt oder Stefan Sahm nach(das meine ich Ernst).Ich denke wer mit so nem Bike ne Cape Epic fährt seit zwei Jahren der kann da was zu sagen.
Übrigens zwei sehr höfliche  Typen die tatsächlich Infos zu ihrem Rad geben.
Ist übrigens ein Black Adder "Team".


----------



## Piktogramm (22. Dezember 2009)

NATRIX schrieb:


> Scott wird wohl nich soviel Geld in Entwicklung u.s.w. stecken um eine Rahmengeo zu haben wie alle bikes (Bulls, Fuji u.s.w.).! das sie in Asien gefertigt werden keine Frage (überwiegend)...aber bei Forschung und entwicklung(z.B.: der Geo), da kannste nicht alle über einen Kamm ziehen.!
> 
> 
> --> aber nu will ich nicht weiter diskutieren oder irgendwelche versuchten fahrradverkäufe zu kommentieren...ICH WILL "Cross Country Bikes".!!!



Gerade wenn ich viel Geld in irgendwelche Hexereien stecke versuch ich da viel Geld raus zu pressen. Wieso also nicht Altes verkaufen?


----------



## >ALEX< (22. Dezember 2009)

@ NATRIX



> komm lesen lernen...und gut is...nebenhalten



*Lern du erst mal lesen!* Zeige mir bitte den Teil in den ich bahaupte, dass Scott-Rahmen die gleichen sind wie Fuji, (Marvil, Leichtkraft etc....)

Die Entwicklungskosten für eine Rahmengeometrie eines Hardtail Rahmens liegen bestimmt auch im unbezahlbaren Dimensionen obwohl für einen AMI kann das schon ne schwierige Aufgabe sein

Ich hatte überlegt, weil die Winkel, das Steuerrohr, die Streben, Ausfallenden, sogar das Chainsuckblech an der selben Stelle ist beim Scott im Vgl. zum Bulls, das die beiden Rahmen aus der gleichen Form kommen könnten, ob gleich hochwertigen Carbonfasern verwendet werden habe ich nie behauptet.


Also lieber erst mal nachdenken, bevor man hier persönlich wird!


----------



## Lady_K (23. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mein Mädchenbike






ein Dank an Scalpi für die Hilfe - es fährt sich besser denn je


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2009)

hei jungs zeigt doch einfach eure bikes satt hier einander die köppe einzutreten.
Ihr könnt euch dann über eure bikes auslassen. 
Slow down take it easy


----------



## onkeldueres (23. Dezember 2009)

Was hab ich denn hier für ne Diskussion losgetreten?Damit sollte doch Schluss sein,und niemand sollte persönlich werden.Danke fürs Yeti.Geil,da werden Erinnerungen an früher wach.Sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## volki3 (23. Dezember 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hei jungs zeigt doch einfach eure bikes satt hier einander die köppe einzutreten



*Genau!!! *


----------



## eightball28 (23. Dezember 2009)

so, nun hängt es faul rum und wartet mit Paula (Katze unten) auf schöneres Wetter.

wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten


----------



## onkeldueres (23. Dezember 2009)

@volki3

"Bleibt man beim Anstieg im Sattel, geht das Vorderrad hoch.
Steigt man aus dem Sattel, schmiert das Hinterrad weg".
Wenn das wirklich so ist,probier doch mal eine andere Sattelstütze,so ganz ohne Knick und ohne Kröpfung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (23. Dezember 2009)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> @volki3
> 
> "Bleibt man beim Anstieg im Sattel, geht das Vorderrad hoch.
> Steigt man aus dem Sattel, schmiert das Hinterrad weg".
> Wenn das wirklich so ist,probier doch mal eine andere Sattelstütze,so ganz ohne Knick und ohne Kröpfung.



Komme eigentlich sehr Gut mit der Sattelstütze zurecht!
Das ist nur ein Zitat vom Fernando Escartin


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Dezember 2009)

Mal ein Bild mit "neuem" Lenker und neuem Sattel. Der alte war ja dermaßen hässlich. Jetzt wirkt das alles ganz anders











Als nächstes kommt entweder ´ne R1 oder ´ne Deus Kurbel in weiß. Das Flatline ist jetzt erstmal wieder dran und muss eigendlich sparen wegen Wohnung renovieren ;(


----------



## maddda (23. Dezember 2009)

Nettes Bike, was wiegts denn?
Würde an deiner Stelle als nächstes zur R1 greifen, das macht mehr her


----------



## Northern lite (23. Dezember 2009)

Bremse und Kurbel würde ich erstmal lassen und dafür lieber die Gabel gegen was schickeres und leichteres tauschen....

ich denke das bringt um einiges mehr.

Beim Gewicht würde ich mal so 13Kg (evtl. ein ganz klein wenig darunter) schätzen


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem neuen neuen Sattel muss ich es mal wiegen. 13,6kg? hat es das letzte mal gewogen. Da war noch der schwere alte Lenker auch noch drauf. Die Pedale sind auch Sack schwer. 13kg würde mich freuen wenn die nun anstehen. Die Gabel ist echt nicht so der Reißer. Dachte an ´ne Fox. Da müssen aber die Laufräder gleich mit getauscht werden wegen dem komischen "Schnellsteckachsensystem" was die jetzt haben. Ein Mavix Crossmax SLR würde mich reizen auch wenn´s mit den roten Naben komisch aussieht. Irgendwann soll´s ja eh mal ´nen roten Team SC Rahmen geben wenn alles gemacht ist. Oder von Funworks ein Laufradsatz. Funworks macht auch sehr feine leichte Sachen. Von denen ist z.B. meine Titansattelklemme


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes Element.


----------



## Northern lite (23. Dezember 2009)

die Fox haben aber nicht alle das Steckachsensystem


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Dezember 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Ein Mavix Crossmax SLR würde mich reizen auch wenn´s mit den roten Naben komisch aussieht.



BLOSS nicht! Der würde das ganze Rad verschandeln. Wenn es auf 100g hin oder her nicht ankommt: Blaue Hope Pro2 (müssten super zum Rahmen passen), mit vernünftigen Felgen und Speichen aufgebaut sicher nicht teurer und kaum schwerer als Crossmax, dafür (zumindest nabenseitig) unkaputtbar. Sowas in der Art





würde deinem Rocky sicher gut zu Gesicht stehen . Hier mit ca. 1850g  für den LRS, geht aber locker deutlich leichter.



Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Irgendwann soll´s ja eh mal ´nen roten Team SC Rahmen geben wenn alles gemacht ist.



Wieso denn das? Nur wegen des 'SC'?

Schönes Bike.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2009)

hope + revo + olympic ist sicher leichter als crossmax und auch sicher net teuerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (23. Dezember 2009)

Mein ich doch. Zudem ist der Sound des Hope-Freilaufs durch nichts zu ersetzen und funktioniert auf übervölkerten Wanderwegen zuverlässiger als jede Klingel oder jedes Rufen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Dezember 2009)

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...ht-XCR-Pro-disc-1350g-Laufradsatz::21573.html

Der ist halt auch sehr fein. Mit dem Gewicht würde ich reinpassen. Durchs DH-Fahren lass ichs Gas bergab halt auch gut stehen da mach ich mir bissl Gedanken. Ansonstne halt der hier.

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...Light-Atmosphere-disc-Laufradsatz::21579.html

Wobei ich halt dann auch gucken muss wenn ich ´ne Foxgabel reinschmeiß das ich da Steckachse brauch oder was die da fürn komisches System haben. Da muss ja die Nabe auch passen

@Jaypeare
Wollte wenn´s geht schwarze Naben nehmen das ich farblich universell bin.

Ein Team SC nicht nur wegen dem SC wenn alle Parts porno sind sondern weil ich vielleicht auch doch ´ne Nummer größer vom Rahmen her will


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2009)

die hope kann man umbauen auf steckachse und zurrueck...


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Dezember 2009)

kk sehr gut. Muss mich dann mal mit befassen wenn´s soweit ist und Gewichte von Einzelteilen vergleichen etc.


----------



## Piktogramm (23. Dezember 2009)

Zu den Funworksteilen: Reiner Alufreilauf, bei Leutchen die gescheit treten war es das nach einer oder zwei Kassetten*. AmericanClassic verkauft Naben aus der gleichen Nabenschmiede mit Freiläufen mit Stahleinsätzen. Da müssteste dann mal rausbekommen, ob die AMC Freiläufe kompatibel sind und in wie fern sich das dann lohnt.

*Zumindest entwickelt es sich bei nem Kumpel zZ so, der ist gerade dabei sich nach einem neuen Freilaufkrörper um zu sehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2009)

also wenn du den satz laenger fahren willst und ihn gut knechten willst... dt, hope oder king. alles andere ist mumpiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (23. Dezember 2009)

volki3 schrieb:


> Komme eigentlich sehr Gut mit der Sattelstütze zurecht!
> Das ist nur ein Zitat vom Fernando Escartin



Verlagerst aber das Gewicht zu weit nach hinten.Kenne auch jemanden der die andersrum verbaut hat.Ist Vertreter von RTI-Sports und die vertreiben Thomson


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also wenn du den satz laenger fahren willst und ihn gut knechten willst... dt, hope oder king. alles andere ist mumpiz



Wart nur, bis Felix das liest, dann steinigt er Dich mit A-Hubs. 

Finde das Rocky auch ganz hübsch. Mit einem Crossmax würdest Du aber die ganze Optik zerstören. Wir Selberbauer sind doch nicht auf solch Großserienteile angewiesen.
Und nochmal: Auch Foxgabeln gibt es noch mit ganz normalem Schnellspanner.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2009)

ok,... die a-hubs sind au sehr nice... gibts da auch ein conversion kit?

ps.: wenn er mich steingen will, bitte mit 2x hinterrad die koennte ich au brauchen 
ausser sie machen mittlerweile auch lefty hubs


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Dezember 2009)

So betrachtet - guter Versuch!


----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Dezember 2009)

In der aktuellen Mountainbike sind auch ein paar Gabeln drinnen. Die DT-Swiss ist ja mit Abstand die leichteste. Ein Kumpel fährt die im Vertex. Die ist mir jetzt umso mehr ins Auge gestochen. Die ist um die 300 Gramm leichter als die Fox. Allerdings soll die DT nicht die verwindungssteifste sein


----------



## fuzzball (25. Dezember 2009)

würde bei den konventionellen Gabeln die Fox nehmen, technisch einfach die bessere Gabel ggü DT und RS - und das 2010 Modell mit unter 1500gr kann man fast schon als leicht bezeichnen.

Hope und CK sind halt (und letzte nicht billig) nicht leicht, dann lieber DT oder Acros mit Revos/CX Ray und Olympic, Alpine oder Crest Felgen (je nach Gewicht). 
Allerdings bekommt man mit Hope Naben für 300 -400.- einen sub 1500gr LRS der leichter, billiger und steifer (richtiger Aufbau vorausgesetzt) ist als der Mavic SLR LRS.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2009)

also die einzige gabel, die halbwegs an meine lefty ran kam, war die fox f100. 
sehr softes ansprechverhalten ausreichend steif und au nimmer so schwer.

der mavic satz ist einfach nur tuer und sticht in nix wirklich raus. vorher wirklich nen 400euro dt240s + dt4.2 ...


----------



## fuzzball (25. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> also die *einzige gabel, die halbwegs an meine lefty ran kam*, war die fox f100.
> sehr softes ansprechverhalten ausreichend steif und au nimmer so schwer.
> 
> der mavic satz ist einfach nur tuer und sticht in nix wirklich raus. vorher wirklich nen 400euro dt240s + dt4.2 ...



na ich kenn da noch eine die ist leichter, steifer und mit demselben Ansprechverhalten wie eine optimierte Lefty


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Dezember 2009)

ich sagte auch net das sie besser/leichter ist. aber von der funktion am naehesten dran kommt.

lefty >> fox > all

ach ja... fatty ist raus, da die halt echt nur in cDale geht

ps.: bin eben meine frisch von 88+ zurrueckbekommene und auf 90mm getravelte carbon sl gefahren... meine fresse... NOCH geiler! perfekt abgestimmt... 
88+ ist sein geld definitiv wert!
ich hab ja bissher alle gabeln selber gemacht... aber ich glaub die lefty wird weiterhin zu 88+ gehen!


----------



## shigella (25. Dezember 2009)

teileliste im kommentar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich werd ab dem neuen Jahr meinem Bike einen neuen Rahmen spendieren. Es wird voraussichtlich bald auf einem CUBE LTD Rahmen daherkommen. =) Zusammen mit weiteren neuen Teilen. =)


----------



## Deleted 76843 (25. Dezember 2009)

Find ich gut. Ich fands zwar klasse wenn man das erste Bild deines Bikes und das letzte gesehen hat. Hast schön aufgerüstet.

Mfg


----------



## SingleLight (26. Dezember 2009)

#doppelpost


----------



## SingleLight (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe nur das die Leser nicht alles glauben was hier in dem Thread alles für Weisheiten verbreitet werden 
Im Allgemeinen, über Technische Sachen sollte man dann doch andere Plattform nehmen bzw. Threads, da lesen dann auch die richtigen mit und man bekommt mehrere Meinungen, hier finde ich es langsam ziemlich bla bla.


----------



## LuxMr (27. Dezember 2009)

Guten morgen CC Gemeinde,

ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest gehabt zu haben! 

hier mal ein Bild von meinem Racer...


----------



## eightball28 (27. Dezember 2009)

schönes Bike, auch wenn mir die Farbe von 09 gar nicht gefällt. Wieso ne Reba????? Die Durin ist meiner Meinung nach in diesem Rad unschlagbar.


----------



## LuxMr (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe die Reba verbaut weil ich finde, dass sie ein besseres Ansprechverhalten hat. Ein Bekannter von mir fährt die Durin, wo ich sie testen konnte und musste feststellen, dass sie im Reboundbereich bis zum Anschlag eingestellt werden musste, damit das Rad beim ausfedern nicht abhebt. Als wir 2008 am 24h Rennen in Duisburg teilgenommen haben, hast du das an der Treppe ganz extrem gemerkt, wie nervös sie wurde. Zum zweiten finde ich den Lockout grauenhaft schwergänig das man das Gefühl hat man bricht sich den Daumen... da war ich doch ein wenig enttäuscht muss ich sagen 

So wie meine Gabel jetzt eingestellt ist harmoniert sie sehr gut mit dem Fahrwerk und ich bin mit der Performence echt zufrieden.


----------



## eightball28 (27. Dezember 2009)

Okay, jeder kommt wohl anders mit der Gabel zu recht. Hab in meinem Hardtail eine Fox verbaut und die ist natürlich auch wieder ein anderes Kaliber.


----------



## chris_78 (27. Dezember 2009)

nabend zusammen hier ein bild von meimem bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (27. Dezember 2009)

nicht mein Geschmack...

technisch und optisch gibt es bei weitem besserer Laufräder...

aber der größte Unsinn ist sicher der Flaschenhalter unter dem Unterrohr


----------



## Piktogramm (27. Dezember 2009)

Typischerweise sind Fotos von der Antriebsseite interessanter.

Kritik:
Züge sind viel zu lang und komisch um den Rahmen gewickelt
Laufräder müssen Einem gefallen...


----------



## maddda (27. Dezember 2009)

Verleg doch bitte die züge ordentlich...
Was mich aber viel mehr interessiert, warum steht die Wippe so schief?


----------



## fuzzball (28. Dezember 2009)

Northern lite schrieb:


> nicht mein Geschmack...
> 
> technisch und optisch gibt es bei weitem besserer Laufräder...
> 
> aber der größte Unsinn ist sicher der Flaschenhalter unter dem Unterrohr



ach die Laufräder wollte ich früher immer haben, auch wenn es besseres gibt. Der Flaschenhalter unterm Unterrohr macht sinn, wenn man ein 2. Flasche/Akku mitnehmen will oder/und das Radel öfters tragen muss. Bis auf den + Vorbau, den Rizer und die zulangen Leitungen find ichs


----------



## fuzzball (28. Dezember 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Typischerweise sind Fotos von der Antriebsseite interessanter.
> 
> Kritik:
> Züge sind viel zu lang und komisch um den Rahmen gewickelt
> Laufräder müssen Einem gefallen...



glaube das täuscht, das sind die Decals


----------



## maddda (28. Dezember 2009)

Ah klar sorry jetzt sehe ich das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (28. Dezember 2009)

Ok gehört zum Decal, zu lang sind edie Züge trotzdem (Durchs Hinterrad sieht man ne gewaltige Zugschlaufe)


----------



## chris_78 (29. Dezember 2009)

mion danke für die paar tips jungs werde die kleinigkeiten ändern


----------



## chris_78 (29. Dezember 2009)

mion danke für die paar tips jungs werde die kleinigkeiten ändern 
welche züge siehst du um den rahmen gewickelt?????????????????????


----------



## Haddock (29. Dezember 2009)

hier mein Neues...


----------



## Groudon (29. Dezember 2009)

geiles Bike ... nur die Gabel wäre mir farblich zuviel  aber respekt


----------



## mucho (29. Dezember 2009)

das rad hat n besseres bild verdient.
vorschlag: runter mit diesem hässlichen kettenblatt!


----------



## shigella (29. Dezember 2009)

hmmm

und ich dacht hier gibt s bilder 
und nich über andere bikes nörgeln


----------



## Scalpi (30. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich sagte auch net das sie besser/leichter ist. aber von der funktion am naehesten dran kommt.
> 
> lefty >> fox > all
> 
> ...





 seit wann???


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2009)

oook,... maasrahmen mit "sonder steuerrohr"  sau geil,... aber nicht sooo verbreitet 

(und da du ein nicht cDale mit cDale gabel zeigst *scherz*)

titan rahmen mit fatty/lefty ist einfach nur geil!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (30. Dezember 2009)

mein specialized stumpjumper ht 2010 größe 18" war mal ein expert carbon, nun leicht umgebaut. gewicht 9310g incl polar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. Dezember 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, sieht schnell aus.

Mfg


----------



## dominik-deluxe (30. Dezember 2009)

billi joe schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut, sieht schnell aus.
> 
> Mfg



wird sich noch zeigen, has bisher nur auf der rolle gefahren ;-)

leider finde ich es etwas schwe, weis aber ehlich nciht wo ich noch etwas rausholen soll (außer umwerfer)

specer turm kommt heute noch runter


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2009)

schick  der farbton der gabel erinnert an nagellack  und die lenker enstopfen muessen ja net aus alu sein geht auch aus plastik


----------



## Piktogramm (30. Dezember 2009)

Noch so ne Kiste die leichter ausschaut als sie ist. Schaut aber gut fahrbar aus 
Teileliste wäre evtl mal nen Ansatz


----------



## dominik-deluxe (30. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> schick  der farbton der gabel erinnert an nagellack  und die lenker enstopfen muessen ja net aus alu sein geht auch aus plastik



ja der farbton hat mich anfangs geschickt, inde ihn aber extrem geil. besser als die standard rots die es so gibt

einmal hingelegt und ein neuer lenker ist fällig, nein danke.


----------



## Stingscale (30. Dezember 2009)

Gewicht kannste sparen an Bremssanlage ( MartaSL oder FormulaR1, Clickies (Eggbeater Ti) , Mäntel ( Rocket Ron ), Schaltzüge ( Nokon 2010 Modell)


----------



## jetos15 (30. Dezember 2009)

Pedale!


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2009)

finde die farbe cool, erinnert nur daran 

warum soll der lenker mit plastik stopfen dann eher kaput sein???


----------



## Northern lite (30. Dezember 2009)

erinnert extrem an das Crossbow-Disgn von Corratec

als das raus kam fanden es (fast) alle häßlich... steht Specialized drauf ist es plötzlich geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (30. Dezember 2009)

Da es grad Bilder von Innen gibt, hier mal ein aktueller Stand





Gruß
Christian


----------



## Groudon (30. Dezember 2009)

HI Leutz,
werde mir die Tage wohl einen neuen Rahmen holen (CUBE LTD), der jedoch 7mm weniger Oberrohrlänge hat (583mm zu 590mm). Aktuell fahre ich dazu ne Sattelstütze mit geringem Seatback und einen 100mm Vorbau. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich, um die 7mm auszugleichen, 110mm VOrbau nehmen soll und gerade stütze oder 100mm vorbau und seatback stütze oder 110mm vorbau UND seatback stütze.


----------



## Northern lite (30. Dezember 2009)

ich würde erstmal probieren den Sattel um diese 7mm weiter nach hinten zu schieben (natürlich nur vorübergehend um das Gestell nicht übermäßig zu belasten). Wenn Du so klar kommst: montiere eine Sattelstütze mit mehr seatback. Paßt es nicht, dann halt ein längerer Vorbau.

Aber wer weiß vielleicht gefällt Dir  ein kürzeres Rad... ist um einiges agiler

also erstmal möglichst kostengünstig ausprobieren und dann weitersehen


----------



## corfrimor (30. Dezember 2009)

Die ergonomisch ideale Sattelposition und damit die Frage, ob man eine gerade oder gekröpfte Sattelstütze braucht, hängt doch nicht von der Länge des Oberrohrs, sondern v.a. von der Position des Knies im Verhältnis zum Pedal ab (Lot usw.). Da sollte man eigentlich gar nicht allzu viel rumpfuschen. Ein kürzeres Oberrohr durch mehr Setback zu kompensieren wäre suboptimal.

Warum nicht, wenn die 7mm wirklich nachteilig auffielen, einfach ein 110er Vorbau?


----------



## maddda (30. Dezember 2009)

Sodele dann lass ich auch mal wieder was von mir hören, der Rot Gold mischmasch ist nun weg, ist jetzt alles Rot ich offe es gefällt
Gewicht iwas um die 10,9 ohne Pedale


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (30. Dezember 2009)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> wird sich noch zeigen, has bisher nur auf der rolle gefahren ;-)
> 
> leider finde ich es etwas schwe, weis aber ehlich nciht wo ich noch etwas rausholen soll (außer umwerfer)
> 
> specer turm kommt heute noch runter


Also, sieht ja so aus, als würdest du deinem Hobby auch die notwendige "Kohle" zukommen lassen.
Dann tausch zuerst mal die Pedale, gegen candy 4Ti, die sind zudem auch noch besser als die Shimano's. Gesamtgewicht candy 4Ti unter 200 gr.
Sattel c64 carbon (geniales Teil) wiegt 78 gr.
Die neue Hope cc Bremse wiegt unter 600 gr, KOMPLETT und bremst sehr gut.
Kurbelarme, Flaschenhalter, Vorderreifen (Rocket Ron) bieten auch noch viel Abspeck-Potential.
Wie leicht sind deine Laufräder? Auch ohne Carbon sind leichte und stabile Laufräder recht günstig zu haben.
Ich würde mal sagen, Du könntest dein Radl auf ein Gewicht von 8400 - 8600 gr bringen, ohne riesige Summen auszugeben!
Viel Spaß mit deinem Radl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (30. Dezember 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Also, sieht ja so aus, als würdest du deinem Hobby auch die notwendige "Kohle" zukommen lassen.
> Dann tausch zuerst mal die Pedale, gegen candy 4Ti, die sind zudem auch noch besser als die Shimano's. Gesamtgewicht candy 4Ti unter 200 gr.
> Sattel c64 carbon (geniales Teil) wiegt 78 gr.
> Die neue Hope cc Bremse wiegt unter 600 gr, KOMPLETT und bremst sehr gut.
> ...



Hey,

das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst. Eggbeater 4 Ti + C64 + Hope Bremse = ohne riesige Summen auszugeben  Ich weiß ja nicht was für dich dann riesige Summen darstellt ? Ich bin schon für die 3 Teile bei 1000 . Ich verstehs nicht auch wenn ich selber 4 Ti + SLR Carbon + Marta Magnesium fahre. Ich würde aber NIEMALS auf die Idee kommen von keinen riesigen Summen zu sprechen. 

@ dominik

Lass es bitte so. Es ist doch vollkommen stimmig und sinnvoll aufgebaut. Sollte mal was kaputt gehen kannst du wirklich mal was leichter machen. Ich hab mich gerade an mein 10,5kg Nicolai Fully gewöhnt... Fahren und Spaß haben.

Mfg Erik !


----------



## alexftw (31. Dezember 2009)

Bei 'ner Speedneedle unterm' Hintern noch tunen zu wollen halte ich auch für dezent übetrieben, zumal der C64 wirklich etwas überteuert ist. Zu den schweren XTR-Pedalen gibts genug Alternativen, die NICHT zwangsweise so teuer sein müssen wie die 4 Ti. 

Ich finds so wies es ist klasse aufgebaut. Ganz easy und günstig kannst du etwas sparen, wenn du auch vorne RoRos aufziehst.


----------



## Marc B (1. Januar 2010)

Gestern im MeinVZ gefunden Interessante Kombination mit der Lefty.


----------



## Groudon (1. Januar 2010)

Kopier mal dein Bildschirm mit FN+[DRUCK], kopier das Bild dann in Paint, schneide das Bild aus, speichere es und stell es dann hier rein.  Bin neugierig. ^^


----------



## Marc B (1. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt für jeden sichtbar ist


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Januar 2010)

Leider ja.


----------



## gemorje (1. Januar 2010)

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich das Teil fährt. Allerdings ohne Ergogriffe und "Skirampensattel"


----------



## Scalpi (1. Januar 2010)

aaaahh Augenkrebs, ich könnt :kotz:


----------



## Lady_K (1. Januar 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> aaaahh Augenkrebs, ich könnt :kotz:


 

 hast recht das Dingen sieht echt daneben aus 
Der Rahmen allein ist schon schrecklich aber die ganze Kombo schreit echt zum Himmel, einfach zum :kotz:

Ist was für 'nopain-nogain' der schraubt auch an jeden Haufen ne Lefty und findet das cool.


----------



## Marc B (1. Januar 2010)

gemorje schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich das Teil fährt. Allerdings ohne Ergogriffe und "Skirampensattel"



Die Sattelüberhöhung wirkt krass. Oder ist das normal bei vielen XC-Boliden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (1. Januar 2010)

Sattelüberhöhung ist normal (auch wenn sowas auf Fotos schwer zu bewerten ist).


Finde das Radl garnima schlecht. Die Rottöne stimmen leider nicht ganz aber mit ner Schicht Dreck drüber hauts wieder hin. Nachdem ich mich durch häufigen Kontakt mit den Pronghis an die Optik gewöhnt hab fnde ich die Teile besser als die meisten Cannondales und Scotts.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Januar 2010)

ich kann den rahmen net... geht echt net!


----------



## dragon07 (1. Januar 2010)

Ups manchmal ist weniger mehr

Hauptsache dem Besitzer gefällt es, trotz dem finde ich die Kombie mit der Lefti gar nicht schlecht.

Grüße Ike


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Januar 2010)

Also die Pronghorns sind zwar wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wahrlich nicht mehr als die Lefties es sind. Zwar hätt ichs mit den Rotakzenten nicht so übertrieben, hier wirkt schwarz in schwarz sicher vorteilhafter, aber ansonsten ist das Pronghorn wirklich mal ein Nicht-Cannondale-Rahmen, an welchen die Lefty sehr gut passt!

Gruß


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Januar 2010)

Es ist irgendwie sehr komisch - ich mag die Lefty und sie passt wunderbar in den Rahmen. Den Rahmen allerdings finde ich total hässlich.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2010)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> mein specialized stumpjumper ht 2010 größe 18" war mal ein expert carbon, nun leicht umgebaut. gewicht 9310g incl polar.



Seeeehr hübsch!  
..nur den Sattel richtig einstellen und den Spacer über dem Vorbau noch weg!!


----------



## Piktogramm (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn man mit reichlich SAG rechnet ist der Sattel doch 1a eingestellt


----------



## mike-salomon (2. Januar 2010)

Geiles SJ Hardtail! 
Farbabstimmung find ich Top!! Gewicht ~ akzeptabel!

Nur der Sattel an sich (Einstellung ist ja Gefühlssache), Laufräder, Spacer, Lenkerstopfen. 
Und Flaschenhalter gibt auch dezentere...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. Januar 2010)

9310g und Gewicht akzeptabel? Tipp: Mehr trainieren macht schneller wie ein leichtes Bike..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (2. Januar 2010)

sid-decals in weiß


----------



## Kaprado (2. Januar 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> 9310g und Gewicht akzeptabel? Tipp: Mehr trainieren macht schneller wie ein leichtes Bike..



Als wenn es darum ginge wer hier der schnellste ist.

Ich finde das Gewicht auch etwas zuviel. Wenn ich mal so zusammenrechne was die Parts, die eigentlich alle in der oberen Preisklasse spielen so gekostet haben, wäre ich ziemlich angefressen wenn die Waage dann noch immer über 9 anzeigt.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (2. Januar 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> seit wann???



Seit wann


----------



## moloko-c (2. Januar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Als wenn es darum ginge wer hier der schnellste ist.
> 
> Ich finde das Gewicht auch etwas zuviel. Wenn ich mal so zusammenrechne was die Parts, die eigentlich alle in der oberen Preisklasse spielen so gekostet haben, wäre ich ziemlich angefressen wenn die Waage dann noch immer über 9 anzeigt.



Mit RoRo-Bereifung und günstigen Exustar-Pedalen würde die 9 fallen. Dann noch für die Waage den Flaschenhalter und den Polar abmontiert und den Kettenstrebenschutz durch ne Schutzfolie ersetzt, dann würde in etwa ein halbes Kilo *(normalisiert)* für nichtmal 200 weniger zu Buche schlagen .


----------



## Northern lite (2. Januar 2010)

moloko-c schrieb:


> Dann noch für die Waage den Flaschenhalter und den Polar abmontiert



noch bekloppter gehts ja nun gar nicht... Anleitung zum Selbstbeschiß

als nächstes kommt noch: Pedale für die Waage abmontieren, da die Hersteller das ja auch machen....


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. Januar 2010)

..Nimm doch gleich noch die Laufräder mit ab, dann kratzt du bald an der 8kg-Marke!?!     

Das sehe ich genauso. Aber wie heißt es so schön: 
"Verar.....n kann ich mich selbst" . Also, klappt doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moloko-c (2. Januar 2010)

Hatte wohl vergessen den Ironie-Button anzuschalten.

Das Wort "normalisiert" habe ich Fett markiert. Das bedeutet, dass hier das Bikegewicht häufig ohne Tacho und ohne Flaschenhalter gezeigt werden, was aber durchaus auch 100-150g ausmacht. 

Hoffe der Wink ist jetzt verstanden, man sollte ja auch immer Äpfel mit Äpfeln vergleichen, wenn man schon um solche marginalen Gewichtsunterschiede diskutiert.

So, jetzt könnt ihr euch wieder beruhigen ...


----------



## hhninja81 (2. Januar 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> noch bekloppter gehts ja nun gar nicht... Anleitung zum Selbstbeschiß
> 
> als nächstes kommt noch: Pedale für die Waage abmontieren, da die Hersteller das ja auch machen....



Wenn ich mich auf die Waage stelle athme ich auch immer aus und mach mir leichte Gedanken...... Irgendwann geht der Gewichtswahn auch zu weit.


----------



## Kaprado (2. Januar 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich auf die Waage stelle athme ich auch immer aus und mach mir leichte Gedanken...... Irgendwann geht der Gewichtswahn auch zu weit.



Das SJ ist aber mehr so Anna Nicole Smith als Kate Moss.


----------



## Triturbo (4. Januar 2010)

Mein Winterrad.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2010)

im winter mti v-brakes und im sommer mit disc? muss man net verstehen


----------



## Fezza (4. Januar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> im winter mti v-brakes und im sommer mit disc? muss man net verstehen



man glaube es oder nicht.... genau das wollt ich vor 3 Minuten schreiben, habs mir aber dann verkniffen 

bin selber V-Brake-fahrer (aber das ganze Jahr)


----------



## volki3 (4. Januar 2010)

Ach... Wer bremst verliert!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2010)

ich weis ja,... geht au mit vbrakes... aber den konnte ich mir net verkneifen


----------



## Triturbo (4. Januar 2010)

Ich fahr im Winter am liebsten mit V-Brakes, an dem Rad auch ganzjährlich  Ich komm mit denen super klar, Bremspower reicht für die Witterung locker aus und von der Wartung/Einstellung möchte ich mal ger nicht sprechen. Anbauen und Spaß haben, kein schleifen, quietschen o.ä.


----------



## Kaprado (4. Januar 2010)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Bremspower reicht für die Witterung locker aus



Das ist sowas von sinnfrei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (4. Januar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Das ist sowas von sinnfrei...



Wenn du mir noch erzählst, warum, könnte ich mich eventuell umstimmen lassen aber so ist dein Post noch sinnbefreiter als meiner


----------



## Groudon (4. Januar 2010)

hey leute, hab mal ne frage an euch

bin 1.86m groß und habe mir einen CUBE Reaction 18" Rahmen geholt - aktuell fahre ich einen 52cm Rahmen mit einer Stütze von 250mm (Klemmung bis MINIMUM). Und da ist auch das Problem:

Ein Kumpel und ich sind uns nicht einig, wie man denn die korrekte Länge einer Stütze misst.

Ist also eine 400mm Stütze 400mm lang von KLEMMUNG BIS MINIMUM oder ist sie 400mm von KLEMMUNG BIS STÜTZENENDE???

Denn dann hätte ich eine 250mm Stütze KLEMMUNG BIS MINIMUM und 350mm KLEMMUNG BIS ENDE.

Wäre dankbar für eure Hilfe - ich stehe nämlich vor Entscheidung zw. Thomson 410mm oder Thomson 367mm.


----------



## Felixxx (4. Januar 2010)

Klemmung bis Ende - die 410er Thomson kannste mit ca. 300mm Auszug fahren. Wirste bei Deiner Größe und 'nem 18" Rahmen auch müssen...


----------



## Kaprado (4. Januar 2010)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Wenn du mir noch erzählst, warum, könnte ich mich eventuell umstimmen lassen aber so ist dein Post noch sinnbefreiter als meiner



Deine Aussage ist so ähnlich wie: "Nachts ist's kälter als im Wald" oder "Cola schmeckt besser als aus dem Glas". 

Was hat die Witterung mit der Bremspower zu tun? Und das alles vor der Tatsache, dass gerade "Felgenbremsen" bei dieser Witterung schnell mal überfordert sind. Und wenn du richtig "Glück" hast, haben  deine V-Brakes mal ganz fix eine Bremspower die gegen Null tendiert.


----------



## Triturbo (4. Januar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist so ähnlich wie: "Nachts ist's kälter als im Wald" oder "Cola schmeckt besser als aus dem Glas".
> 
> Was hat die Witterung mit der Bremspower zu tun? Und das alles vor der Tatsache, dass gerade "Felgenbremsen" bei dieser Witterung schnell mal überfordert sind. Und wenn du richtig "Glück" hast, haben  deine V-Brakes mal ganz fix eine Bremspower die gegen Null tendiert.



Das ist meiner Meinung nach Käse. Die Bremspower reicht auch locker im Sommer aus (zumindest für mich im XC Einsatz). Man merkt nur, das die Disc mehr reserven hat. Das mit der Witterung war so zu verstehen, das man im Winter öfter durch Temperaturschwankungen und tiefen Temperaturen mit Disks generft (Belagsverstellung, wanderner Druckpunkt) wird, dadurch sind die V-Brakes im Winter (für mich) sinnvoller als Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## Groudon (4. Januar 2010)

oder man fährt den Kompromiss einer Avid BB7 - und JA, sie funktionieren super gut  jeder der was anderes sagt, is eine schlecht eingestellte oder garkeine gefahren


----------



## atx900 (4. Januar 2010)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach Käse. Die Bremspower reicht auch locker im Sommer aus (zumindest für mich im XC Einsatz). Man merkt nur, das die Disc mehr reserven hat. Das mit der Witterung war so zu verstehen, das man im Winter öfter durch Temperaturschwankungen und tiefen Temperaturen mit Disks generft (Belagsverstellung, wanderner Druckpunkt) wird, dadurch sind die V-Brakes im Winter (für mich) sinnvoller als Scheibenbremsen.




Schon mal vereiste Felgenflanken gehabt? Scheinbar noch nicht!


----------



## InoX (4. Januar 2010)

ich auch nicht und auch nicht bei minus 10 grad oder ähnlichem. Verstehe die verbreitete Kritik an Felgenbremsen eh nicht, was haben die denn vor 20 oder auch noch 15 Jahren gemacht?
Ich hab auch schon Alpenabfahrten mit hs11 und n kumpel mit normalen Shimanos überlebt wo alle meinten dass man doof sei. 
finde den Unterschied zu meinen früheren HS11 und den 2009er XT-Sheiben auch nicht so berauschend groß. Naja... werd ich wohl nie verstehen.

mfg InoX


----------



## daniel77 (4. Januar 2010)

Naja, in Magdeburg, Potsdam oder ähnlichen Flachlandgemeinden wird man eine V-Brake egal bei welcher Witterung sowieso nie an ihre Grenzen bringen...........

Nun aber weiter mit Bildern bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (4. Januar 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Naja, in Magdeburg, Potsdam oder ähnlichen Flachlandgemeinden wird man eine V-Brake egal bei welcher Witterung sowieso nie an ihre Grenzen bringen...........
> 
> Nun aber weiter mit Bildern bitte.



Das find ich immer wieder gut. Ich war 2006 in Schweden, 2008 im Riesengebierge, CZ und der Harz ist bei mir gleich ums Eck. Wenn ich nur hier in MD radfahren würde, brauchte ich ein RR und könnte mein 140mm Rad wieder verkaufen. Der Wohnort entscheidet noch lang nicht über den Einsatzbereich. Ich möchte die V-Break Diskussion nicht weiter ausbreiten, soll ja jeder fahren was er will.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (5. Januar 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich auf die Waage stelle athme ich auch immer aus und mach mir leichte Gedanken...... Irgendwann geht der Gewichtswahn auch zu weit.



da ja lles andere nix bringt werde ich mir wohl auch leite gedanken machen  

für mich waren 2 brauchbare vorschläge dabei, roros sobal die alten runter sind und einen neuen flaschenhalter. zudem die sid decals in weiß könnte ich mir gut vorstellen... mal schaun.

soll ich dann gleich vr und hr roro fahren oder hinten den rara behalten? welche sind denn im regelfall leichter?

ansonsten so vorschläge wie excusat pedale sind ja nett. aber die dinger sind mehr als lebensgefährlich und nicht fahrtauglich.


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2010)

tschunldigung das ich jetzt auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu gebe. Finde es auch eine Frechheit dass man auf Grund des Wohnortes auf die Fahrmöglichkeiten schließt und das in einer Zeit in der Magdeburg und und Potsdam nicht mehr in der DDR liegen, sondern wir neben unseren Gebieten in der Umgebung (Erzgebirge, Harz, bla) auch Autobahnen bis nach Österreich haben und wir nicht mehr nur mit max. 120 km/h vorankriechen.

Vorher überdenken und genauer lesen. Ich habe von einer Alpenabfahrt geredet, die logischer Weise nicht in Potsdam stattgefunden hat.

InoX


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Januar 2010)

Nicht sinnlos aufziehen lassen...
Und vorallem nich die Ost-West-Leier anzetteln: 
A: nervig B: Kenner wissen eh was los ist

Ach ja Gallerie: (im Halbumbau)





(kommt noch: neuer LRS und Bremse hinten...)

Achja wo wir gerade bei Flachland zweischen P und MD waren...Eiszeit und Voreiszeitliche Bilder







Gruß HK


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2010)

den hatte ich au mal  nur hat bei mir der rahmen nach 3,5jahren den schirm zu gemacht. aber dafuer gabs billig den hpc 

aber nettes rad. fuehlt er sich noch net langsam weich an? ich hatte das gefuehl, das der scandium rahmen mit der zeit weicher wurde,...

was soll der kabelbinder am flaschenhalter? haellt der den halter? ist da eien gewindeoese putt?


----------



## HILLKILLER (5. Januar 2010)

Jap, hatteste im Cubebereich ja schon erwähnt 
Nein, der Rahmen hällt erstaunlich lange und ist auchnicht wirklich merklich flattriger geworden bei den Rädern davor waren in der Zeit schon 2 Rahmen fällig. 
Ja der Kabelbinder bleibt solange dran bis ich mich mal zu bewegen kann Loctite ins Gewinde zu packen, also ja, Gewinde is das Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (5. Januar 2010)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> für mich waren 2 brauchbare vorschläge dabei, roros sobal die alten runter sind und einen neuen flaschenhalter. zudem die sid decals in weiß könnte ich mir gut vorstellen... mal schaun.
> 
> soll ich dann gleich vr und hr roro fahren oder hinten den rara behalten? welche sind denn im regelfall leichter?


 Ich bin letzte Renn-Saiso mit h: RaRa und v: RoRo gefahren. Somit hatte ich vorne in jeder gelegenheit genug grip und hinten geringen Rollwiderstand. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## mike-salomon (5. Januar 2010)

Kurzer Einwand zu dem Felgen- und Scheibenbremsenvergleich oben:

Der große Vorteil der Scheibenbremse ist lediglich, das sie Achter an der Felge völlig ignoriert.
Ein weiterer Vorteil kam mit der Hydraulic dazu. Beim Zugseil ist der Kraftaufwand für die gleiche Bremskraft wie bei einer Hydraulischen Bremse höher. Egal bei welchem Bremsensystem!

Gerade der Punkt mit dem Achter ist beim mtb doch öfters Sinnvoll. Ansonsten ist es nur Trend geworden, Scheibenbremsen als Standart zu verbauen. Keine Notwendigkeit!

Es gibt aber auch heute noch diverse Scheibenbremsen, die nur schwer die Bremskraft einer vernünftigen Felgenbremse erreichen.

Rennradfahrer fahren ja ausschließlich mit Felgenbremsen und bremsen an Bergen auch von 70km/h o.ä. runter - ohne die Bremsen zu verheizen!


----------



## SingleLight (5. Januar 2010)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> Rennradfahrer fahren ja ausschließlich mit Felgenbremsen und bremsen an Bergen auch von 70km/h o.ä. runter - ohne die Bremsen zu verheizen!



Ja klar, die fahren ja alle auch bei Sonnenschein


----------



## Nordpol (5. Januar 2010)

aber nur die Sonntagsfahrer.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (5. Januar 2010)

gibt viele vorteile einer scheibenbremse die vielleicht auf den ersten blick nciht klar sind.

zu den genannten gründen
kein verschleis von felgen
leichtere felgen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Januar 2010)

Och, muß man das hier jetzt nochmal ausdiskutieren? Da gab's doch schon so viele Threads zu! We r sich unbedingt dazu auslassen muß, findet im Bremsenforum genügend passende Threads.

Das Cube gefällt mir richtig gut, auch wenn der Kabelbinder nicht so toll aussieht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2010)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: *Cross-Country Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)*
Die Bremsen-Diskussion nervt langsam, schreibt weniger geht mehr biken und macht paart schöne Bilder !


----------



## scapin76 (6. Januar 2010)

ich mach dann mal mit BILDERN weiter, war zwar schon einmal hier jetzt aber mit kleinen update: ritchey wsc lenker, vorbau und stuetze.











gruss


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Januar 2010)

Schönes Rad!!  Sehr geil!!  

Welche Rahmengröße ist denn das?


----------



## scapin76 (6. Januar 2010)

sollte M sein oder 17/18 zoll, ist mir aber eigentlich voellig egal ich fuehl super wohl auf dem brett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (6. Januar 2010)

Tolles Bike und schöne Bilder.... Nur die Griffe mag ich nicht so gerne.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2010)

sehr schoenes steppenwolf! nur warum hast du den neopren schutz am steuersatz? hab ich nie gebraucht...

hein hpc hat auch ein kleineres update bekommen 
marta -> xtr
ritchey wcs -> fas kforce
larsten tt1.9 lust -> rocket ron
=> 8,9kg


----------



## mike-salomon (7. Januar 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> Vorher überdenken und genauer lesen. Ich habe von einer Alpenabfahrt geredet, die logischer Weise nicht in Potsdam stattgefunden hat.
> 
> InoX



Das wäre auch schwierig 

Also die Herkunft bestimmt auf Grund der Gegebenheiten schon den Einsatzbereich. Ich wohn im Donautal, also mit nem Downhiller könnt ich nichts anfangen. CC geht natürlich überall!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2010)

hamma die bremsen diskussion dann ma? (haett ich gewust, dass ich DIE diskussion wieder lostrete,...)


----------



## könni__ (7. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ein Focus Black Forest  Extreme





von meinem Kollegen


----------



## könni__ (7. Januar 2010)

und hier mal mein Steppenwolf Tundra 2006


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (7. Januar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehr schoenes steppenwolf! nur warum hast du den neopren schutz am steuersatz? hab ich nie gebraucht...
> 
> hein hpc hat auch ein kleineres update bekommen
> marta -> xtr
> ...



Einfach Hässlich!:kotz:


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2010)

Geschmackssache ich find das Cube geil
...iwe hab ich das Gefühl, dass an das Steppenwolf und das Focus die Aerizone überhaupt nicht passt


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Januar 2010)

Am Steppenwolf finde ich sie gut. Da findet sich ja auch die Farbe am Rahmen wieder. Das Rad ist doch recht stimmig aufgebaut.
Die Sattelposition ist extrem, aber wenn es paßt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (7. Januar 2010)

Das Focus finde ich ganz lecker, nur die Kurbel in Schwarz wäre grad bei der Farbe im unterem Bereichs des Rahmes passender, aber sonst cool

Beim Wolf finde ich die Kurbel wieder ganz ok, das Bike ist auch schön.

Das Cube finde ich gut, meine Meinung zur Gabel spare ich mir, ich könnte aber auch mit dieser Variante leben

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Domme02 (7. Januar 2010)

Immernoch ein sehr geiles Cube!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2010)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Einfach Hässlich!:kotz:



solche kommentare einfach geil! gib mir mehr!


----------



## mike-salomon (7. Januar 2010)

Ich mags auch nicht, hat aber nichts mit der Optik zu tun 
Welcher Hersteller nennt sein Bike auch "Würfel"?


----------



## xXwannabeXx (7. Januar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> solche kommentare einfach geil! gib mir mehr!



Also mir gefällt das Radl immer noch sehr gut, ABER wie kann man eine Marta gegen eine XTR tauschen ?!

Nicht sehr europäisch 
Wie ein matschiges Fahrwerk in einem Ami-Sport-Schlitten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2010)

weil die marta einfach zu einfach weggestorben ist (80kg 160mm scheiben), da hat ein schwerer kollege mit den xtr weniger probleme. und die marta ist einfach irgend wie nie so ganz meins geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2010)

> Wie ein matschiges Fahrwerk in einem Ami-Sport-Schlitten.


Die Fahrn doch eh noch mit Vorkriegstechnik...ich sag nur Blattfedern




Also ich bin da offen für alles wenns besser funktioniert warum net Marta gegen XTR tauschen
Auch das mit der Gabel sieht gut aus und funktioniert auch gut also warum net...
Bitte das net zur Markendiskussion werden lassen


Ich werf auch mal was in die Runde:


----------



## könni__ (7. Januar 2010)

Zur Sattelposition am Steppenwolf die Fahre ich eigentlich anders (nicht so weit hinten) hatte aber gerade einen neuen Sattel montiert deshalb stimmt es auf dem Bild nicht. 
Die das Eloxal der roten und blauen Kurbeln kommt auf dem Foto leider nicht richtig rüber genauso wie die goldenen Notubes am Focus  wahrscheinlich ist es besser mit blitz und ner richtigen cam
Beim Focus von Madda finde ich die vielen roten und weißen Teile sehr schön zum Rahmen das sieht in echt bestimmt auch super aus.


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. Januar 2010)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> Ich mags auch nicht, hat aber nichts mit der Optik zu tun
> Welcher Hersteller nennt sein Bike auch "Würfel"?



So ein sinnloses Gequatsche mann.
Ganz zu schweigen von Deiner "Abhandlung" zum Thema Bremsen...


----------



## jones (7. Januar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehr schoenes steppenwolf! nur warum hast du den neopren schutz am steuersatz? hab ich nie gebraucht...
> 
> hein hpc hat auch ein kleineres update bekommen
> marta -> xtr
> ...


----------



## fuzzball (7. Januar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


>



 gefällt mir immernoch, finde es sieht am VR immernoch ein bißchen hoch aus, aber wenn ich mir einen Cannondale Rahmen mit Lefty anschaue siehts genauso aus, also nur eine optische Täuschung - den Bremsenwechsel verstehe und hab ich vor 2 Jahren auch gemacht bis heute nicht ein Problem, einzige Wartung Bremsbeläge gewechselt 


 


ein Bild damit nicht nur blabla


----------



## maddda (7. Januar 2010)

mehr brauch ich net mehr zu sagen^^


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. Januar 2010)

wow zum Cannondale und das Cube ist auch geil.

Mfg


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. Januar 2010)

@ fuzzball: 
die roten Eloxaltöne, die sich beißen, stören bissel...


----------



## Kanonental (7. Januar 2010)

Ein wunderschönes Cannondale!  Vielleicht könnte man noch eine rote Sattelklemmung dranmachen. Aber die roten Töne find ich schick!


----------



## Pupo (7. Januar 2010)

Sehr schönes Cannondale!

Hier mal mein Bike bei der letzten Ausfahrt 
















LG
Pupo

(sorry wenn die Bilder zu groß sind...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2010)

nette raeder in letzter zeit 
die geo am cube ist nun mit der 9cm lefty perfekt. und mehr als 9cm brauch ich bei nem xc hardtail sicher net! ich will ja noch spuehren wo ich drueber moehr. sosnt nimm ich das fully


----------



## dragon07 (7. Januar 2010)

Hi 

@Pupo/nopain-nogain nette Bikes.

Pupo haste den Rahmen gewogen wenn ja was wog der Rahmen ?

Bei welcher Größe ?

Grüße Ike


----------



## Pupo (7. Januar 2010)

Danke!

Der Rahmen (incl. Schaltauge) wog genau 1511g auf einer Kern Waage.

Habe aber auch schon Rahmen mit ~1570g gesehen --> scheint sehr stark zu streuen.... 

Vorallem im Bereich Oberrohr-Steuerrohr ist mein Rahmen sehr "gründlich" gestrahlt...vllt liegt es ja daran 


LG
Pupo


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Januar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> gefällt mir immernoch, finde es sieht am VR immernoch ein bißchen hoch aus, aber wenn ich mir einen Cannondale Rahmen mit Lefty anschaue siehts genauso aus, also nur eine optische Täuschung - den Bremsenwechsel verstehe und hab ich vor 2 Jahren auch gemacht bis heute nicht ein Problem, einzige Wartung Bremsbeläge gewechselt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sehr geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Da geht mir einer ab, aber "HALLO" ! Respekt!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Januar 2010)

Jetzt mit ein paar Veränderungen..

2x9 KCNC (fliegt evtl. wieder ungefahren runter!?)
Schwalbe FF
Fizik Antares Braided Carbon

Schickt so,soll ja kein Überflieger werden!


----------



## Chrisomie21 (7. Januar 2010)

könni schrieb:


> und hier mal mein Steppenwolf Tundra 2006



ist das ne 140er scheibe vorne???? sieht so verdammt klein aus. vor allem wenn ich mir das verhältnis zwischen pm-aufnahme und scheibe anguck. hab ich so nen knick in der optik??


----------



## eiji (8. Januar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit ein paar Veränderungen..
> 
> 2x9 KCNC (fliegt evtl. wieder ungefahren runter!?)
> Schwalbe FF
> ...



Das sieht doch richtig ordentlich aus. 
Mal abgesehen von den Reifen.


----------



## moloko-c (8. Januar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> 2x9 KCNC (fliegt evtl. wieder ungefahren runter!?)



Warum?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2010)

ja, warum? willst vllt gegen ne xtr970er tauschen? 

und das kann keine 140er sein, da es keine marta sl in 140mm gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (8. Januar 2010)

moloko-c schrieb:


> Warum?



Das interessiert mich auch, für ein fufi nehme ich sie


----------



## Domme02 (8. Januar 2010)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> ist das ne 140er scheibe vorne???? sieht so verdammt klein aus. vor allem wenn ich mir das verhältnis zwischen pm-aufnahme und scheibe anguck. hab ich so nen knick in der optik??



->knick in der optik

160er Scheiben schließen immer mit dem oberen Teil der PM Aufnahme ab.
Es gibt aber auch gar keine Gabeln an die man eine 140er schrauben kann.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Januar 2010)

moloko-c schrieb:


> Warum?




Der Hinterbau von dem Red Bull-Rahmen baut extrem breit und der Abstand der Kurbelarme zu den Kettenstreben ist mir persönlich somit zu eng..

Reine Geschmackssache! Durch meine Fußstellung komme ich beim Rennrad schon oft in Kontakt zum Hinterbau und vermute hier dann die selben Probs.

Bin sie aber noch gar nicht gefahren (ist erst 3 Tage alt)..


----------



## Groudon (8. Januar 2010)

interessante bremsscheibe vorne ^^


----------



## könni__ (8. Januar 2010)

An meinem Steppenwolf sind tatsächlich 160er Martas verbaut. Mit denen bin ich eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden. Die sehen vielleicht so klein aus weil die Felgen relativ hoch sind. 
gruss Könni


----------



## xtcnrsteam (9. Januar 2010)

Hast Du eigentlich ewig lange Beine oder warum hast Du den Sattel dermaßen weit hinten? Das hält bestimmt nicht ewig und sieht irgendwie auch shyce aus. Wenn das nicht beintechnisch unbedingt nötig ist würde ichs verstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (9. Januar 2010)

hier ist mal meins,nicht meckern,bin noch im aufbau!!!



für anregungen und tipps danke ich euch!!


----------



## fuzzball (9. Januar 2010)

wie schon irgendwo anders geschrieben, würde ich mit dem Laufradsatz und dann der Kurbel anfangen  wobei ich find es auch so


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Januar 2010)

@ könni + taunusteuefel

ihr sollten mal rahmen fahren die zu euren proportionen passen.
wenn ich mir die sattelstellungen und vorbauten angucke bekomme ich das grauen!
irgendwas kann da nicht passen.


----------



## terrible (10. Januar 2010)

@fuzzball
 schon ja. aber ist ja anderes thema! zia mit rad aufbau ist etz erstmal nichts mehr.der zahnriehmen vom auto ist fällig. Ade tune lrs


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit ein paar Veränderungen..
> 
> 2x9 KCNC (fliegt evtl. wieder ungefahren runter!?)
> Schwalbe FF
> ...





Vielleicht hat ja einere Interesse an der "ungefahrenen" Kurbel???


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> @ könni + taunusteuefel
> 
> ihr sollten mal rahmen fahren die zu euren proportionen passen.
> wenn ich mir die sattelstellungen und vorbauten angucke bekomme ich das grauen!
> irgendwas kann da nicht passen.




Du meinst wegen der Sattelüberhöhung?   
Warum?? Passt super!     

Ich mag an keinem "meiner" Räder Vorbauten die positiv (nach oben) zeigen, da ich mir da immer vorkomme, als würde ich auf einem Hirsch reiten..


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Januar 2010)

sattel nach vorne geschoben und kurzer vorbau = rahmen zu lang


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2010)

Und noch eins...

(ja, ich weiß: ..der knog frog sieht blöde aus!!)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> sattel nach vorne geschoben und kurzer vorbau = rahmen zu lang




Das ist ein 110er Vorbau!! Hallo??


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Januar 2010)

sieht irgendwie kürzer aus.

aber dir solls ja gefallen und passen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> sattel nach vorne geschoben und kurzer vorbau = rahmen zu lang




Hm, lässt mich jetzt grübeln..

19" (48cm) bei einer Schrittlänge von 86cm. Vielleicht habe ich ja kürzere Schenkel oder der Sitzrohrwinkel ist Schuld, aber ich finde nicht, dass ich etwas ausgleichen müsste mit der Wahl meines Vorbaus oder der Sattelposition..   

Grüße


----------



## dragon07 (10. Januar 2010)

Hi

Marco haste den Liteville Rahmen mal gewogen ?

Mich würde interessieren wie die sich an ihre Gewichtsangaben halten zumal ich mir noch ein Bike aufbauen will.

Grüße Ike


----------



## könni__ (10. Januar 2010)

@k-star wie schon gesagt der sattel ist auf dem Bild nicht korrekt eingestellt /das kam gerade aus dem Flieger. Hier ist noch mal ein Bild von einem alten Aufbau da steht der Sattel richtig. den 120er Vorbau fahre ich gerne da ich ersten lange Arme habe und 2. ich eine gestreckte Sitzposition mit Druck auf dem Vorderrad bei einem CC-Rad bevorzuge.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mal zur ansicht Rad+Fahrer


----------



## unocz (10. Januar 2010)

meins beim winterschlaf


----------



## Hamburger Jung (10. Januar 2010)

Schönes Rad, würde die Aufkleber von den Felgen machen und versuchen eine weisse Sattelstütze zu bekomme.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2010)

könni schrieb:


> @k-star wie schon gesagt der sattel ist auf dem Bild nicht korrekt eingestellt /das kam gerade aus dem Flieger. Hier ist noch mal ein Bild von einem alten Aufbau da steht der Sattel richtig. den 120er Vorbau fahre ich gerne da ich ersten lange Arme habe und 2. ich eine gestreckte Sitzposition mit Druck auf dem Vorderrad bei einem CC-Rad bevorzuge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau!! Ich finde unsere Räder passen..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Marco haste den Liteville Rahmen mal gewogen ?
> 
> ...



Hi Ike!

Nein - Hab ich leider nicht!  
Ärgert mich auch, aber das ging völligst unter vor lauter Aufregung. Mir kam es da auch nicht soooo  aufs Gewicht an. 
Kann dir nur sagen, dass ich dafür mein Rocky Element geschlachtet habe und die Rahmen sich im direkten Vergleich subjektiv "gleich schwer" gehoben haben...   Glaube um die 2,4kg (mit Dämpfer??) Herstellerangabe.

Aber dafür wirklich das beste und steifste Rad, welches ich je gefahren bin!!!  
Das Mk8 finde ich schon fast zu Federweglastig.. 
Geschmacksache halt!!

Grüße


----------



## dragon07 (10. Januar 2010)

Hi

Schade aber kenne ich.

Na ja das M8 giebt es ja wahlweise in 120/140/160 mm, ich denke das M8 ist eine gute Ergänzung zu meinem Spark.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Schmittler (11. Januar 2010)

All die komischen Sommerbilder... Wo wohnt ihr denn alle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2010)

na wie du im winter guck mal ned nur sommerbilder. gruess onkel


----------



## crush-er (11. Januar 2010)

bei uns ist auch Winter...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Januar 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Schade aber kenne ich.
> 
> ...



Hi Ike

Ja, ist ja auch nicht schlecht! 
Mir gefällt halt nur die Befestigung für die Kettenführung und der Durchlass für die Möglichkeit einer verstellbare Sattelstütze nicht. Wenn man das Teil XC-lastig aufbaut, wirkt der Rahmen trotzdem wie ein abgespecktes oder zweckentfremdedes Enduro! 
Oder Du baust halt ein Enduro, dann .. 

Grüße aus Schmitten


----------



## fuzzball (11. Januar 2010)

da wird man ja wehmütig, wenn man die schönen Schnee-bike-bilder sieht und selbst nicht radeln kann


----------



## pug304 (11. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> All die komischen Sommerbilder... Wo wohnt ihr den alle?



ah ha, dann gibts vom jungen Herren auch endlich wieder mal Wp Punkte


----------



## Giuliano.B (11. Januar 2010)

@Schmittler. Du fährst die Reifen normal oder mit SS/DD? Den Ron gibts ja glaube ich nur normal. Was für Schläuche hast du? Fährst du mit Milch? Bin am überlegen auf die gleiche Kombi zu gehen, hab aber Angst wegen Platten da hier im Forum so üder RaRa hergezogen wird. Ich persönlich hatte bisher nur einmal ´nen Platten, das war aber kein Wunder bei den Felskanten. Bei Vollgas ´nen Snakebite reingebrezelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (12. Januar 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> @Schmittler. Du fährst die Reifen normal oder mit SS/DD? Den Ron gibts ja glaube ich nur normal. Was für Schläuche hast du? Fährst du mit Milch? Bin am überlegen auf die gleiche Kombi zu gehen, hab aber Angst wegen Platten da hier im Forum so üder RaRa hergezogen wird. Ich persönlich hatte bisher nur einmal ´nen Platten, das war aber kein Wunder bei den Felskanten. Bei Vollgas ´nen Snakebite reingebrezelt



Bin mit der Kombi super zufrieden. Ron und Ralph sind jeweils beide in der EVO Version und 2,25. Zur Zeit habe ich noch die X-Lite Schläuche mit ca. 2 Bar. Fahre mit der Kombi eigentlich alles und habe seit ca. 4000 km keinen einzigen Platten, weder in den Bergen noch auf einem Rennen oder beim Training. Im Frühling werde ich die selbe Version aber in 2,1 mit Tubeless Kit probieren.


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. Januar 2010)

ah ok. Vielen Dank. Du hast mein Gewissen beruhigt


----------



## dragon07 (12. Januar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Ike
> 
> Ja, ist ja auch nicht schlecht!
> Mir gefällt halt nur die Befestigung für die Kettenführung und der Durchlass für die Möglichkeit einer verstellbare Sattelstütze nicht. Wenn man das Teil XC-lastig aufbaut, wirkt der Rahmen trotzdem wie ein abgespecktes oder zweckentfremdedes Enduro!
> ...



Jep recht haste etwas zwischen Tourer und Enduro. Halt zum Spaß haben.
Der neue Rahmen in 140 mm und eine schöne Talas, und dan las gehen.
Dafür ist der Rahmen wenn das Gewicht hin kommt angemessen schwer.
Grüße Ike


----------



## gemorje (12. Januar 2010)

Racebike 2010 im Aufbau 
Es fehlt noch die XTR:


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2010)

immer dieses baustellen zeigen... warts doch ab bis es wenigstens fahrbar ist


----------



## Kanonental (12. Januar 2010)

Sieht teuer aus, das Projekt. Aber natürlich auch sehr schön 
WAS wiegt denn der Rahmen?

MfG Kanonental


----------



## gemorje (12. Januar 2010)

Der Rahmen wiegt (leider) ca 1600g. 
Kam als Komplettrad von Orbea im Rahmen unseres Teamsponsorings.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2010)

jaja... der carbin ist ja au net wirklich leicht... ist der alu wenigstens steif?


----------



## gemorje (12. Januar 2010)

Konstruktionstechnisch wurde ggü. dem Vorjahresmodell (auf dem Bild rechts zu sehen) quasi nichts verändert. Insofern gehe ich davon aus, dass die Steifigkeit ähnlich hoch sein wird wie beim 2009er.
Im Vergleich zu anderen MTB-Rahmen (Radon ZR, Endorfin Speed II) war er bisher derjenige mit der höchsten Steifigkeit.


----------



## Domme02 (12. Januar 2010)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Bin mit der Kombi super zufrieden. Ron und Ralph sind jeweils beide in der EVO Version und 2,25. Zur Zeit habe ich noch die X-Lite Schläuche mit ca. 2 Bar. Fahre mit der Kombi eigentlich alles und habe seit ca. 4000 km keinen einzigen Platten, weder in den Bergen noch auf einem Rennen oder beim Training. Im Frühling werde ich die selbe Version aber in 2,1 mit Tubeless Kit probieren.



kann mich dem nur anschließen. Seit letzten Sommer fahre ich ebenfalls Roro/RaRa 2,25 mit Extra Light Schläuchen und bin sehr, sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre mit den Reifen wirklich alles und selbst in den Alpen auf ruppigen Trails hatte ich keinen Platten. Abgesehen von einem Snake-Bite, da war ich aber selber schuld.
Der Grip vom RoRo ist echt super.

Mittlerweile nutze ich die Kombi aber nur noch als Rennreifen. Der Verschleiß ist viel höher als bei anderen Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The0ne (12. Januar 2010)

Netter Aufbau Mathias .
Mein Pendant kommt am Wochenende


----------



## SmithWesson (12. Januar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> immer dieses baustellen zeigen... warts doch ab bis es wenigstens fahrbar ist



das must du grade schreiben


----------



## Scalpi (12. Januar 2010)




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2010)

wo poste ich raeder mit fehlendem antrieb?  (auser in MEINEM thread? )
aber ich bin auch auf das fertige rad gespannt... als imbus raus und gib ihm! 

@scalpi,... simma wieder auf pogo aus?


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn man krank ist, kommt was Neues ans Rad und man geht in die Tiefgarage


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2010)

Mal mein Winterrad 
Quantec SLR, 9,6KG









Der RoRo ist für die Technik 

mfG. David


----------



## onkeldueres (13. Januar 2010)

Mini-Tuning:Carbonflaschenhalter und DiDas drauf in 2.0


----------



## eddy 1 (13. Januar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wenn man krank ist, kommt was Neues ans Rad und man geht in die Tiefgarage



Slash gibts hier ja wenige

schwarze stütze würde ihm noch besser stehen



onkeldueres schrieb:


> Mini-Tuning:Carbonflaschenhalter und DiDas drauf in 2.0



Gewicht und Fahreigenschaften der DidasBitte


----------



## Triturbo (13. Januar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wenn man krank ist, kommt was Neues ans Rad und man geht in die Tiefgarage



Ja! Schönes Radl, nach wie vor und ein gutes Bild dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (13. Januar 2010)

@eddy 1ie DiDas haben einen ungewöhnlich hohen Rollwiederstand bei ca.2,8Bar.Bei 2,0Bar ist es besser aber keine Konkurrenz zu RoRo.Gewicht liegt bei ca.450gr. in 26x2,0.Aber auf Eis und Schnee der Hammer.Kannst dich richtig schnell und schräg in die Kurven legen und auch Bergab bei 45-50km/h haste ein sehr sicheres Gefühl.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Slash gibts hier ja wenige
> 
> schwarze stütze würde ihm noch besser stehen



Hab' bisweilen erst ein anderes gefunden hier.
Die Stütze habe ich bewusst silber gewählt. .Gefällt mir ziemlich gut.



Triturbo schrieb:


> Ja! Schönes Radl, nach wie vor und ein gutes Bild dazu



Immer wieder vielen Dank


----------



## jetos15 (14. Januar 2010)

> #408
> 
> Mal mein Winterrad
> Quantec SLR, 9,6KG


und was is dann dein sommerrad?


----------



## crush-er (14. Januar 2010)

jetos15 schrieb:


> und was is dann dein sommerrad?



siehe Post 407


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Januar 2010)

crush-er schrieb:


> siehe Post 407



Ich glaube, da hätte ich noch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden


----------



## crush-er (14. Januar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da hätte ich noch ein Wörtchen mit zu reden



sorry, wenn ich übers ziel hinaus geschossen bin..., aber es hat so schön gepasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (15. Januar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hab' bisweilen erst ein anderes gefunden hier.



meins ??? 

erst das schwarz weiße und jetzt silber weiß leider keine aktuellen fotos

gab es nicht noch eins mit cantis ? benutzer auch lupo oder ähnlich ??

trotzdem schick


----------



## Luzifer (15. Januar 2010)

Mein Schneehase...


----------



## the donkey (15. Januar 2010)

Nett, nett!
Gefällt mit persönlich sehr gut! Was wiegt das edle Teil?
Bin grad auch am Aufbau eines Lux. Ist das ein M?


----------



## Luzifer (15. Januar 2010)

Ist Rahmengröße M. Hab leider nichts zum wiegen da, schätze es aber mal so auf 10,5 kg. 
Werde noch nach und nach ein paar Kleinigkeiten tauschen, und hoffen das es dann unter 10 kg wiegt.


----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2010)

Dann auch nochmal 2 Bilder von mir (sorry, nich die beste Quali):



 



Sieht jedoch nicht mehr lange so aus. Höchstens 4 Wochen (wenn dann endlich der neue Rahmen da ist). *freu* Was dann rankommt an Teilen: KLICK.

Schönes Wochenende euch allen!


----------



## onkeldueres (16. Januar 2010)

Welchen Rahmen bekommst du denn jetzt?


----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2010)

Wenn alles gut geht, wird es ein blauer Reaction von 2009. ^^ Dann ist das Rad funktionell komplett und jedes weitere Upgrade dient nur noch der Gewichtsersparnis oder dem Optischen.


----------



## Felixxx (16. Januar 2010)

Die Sattelklemme wird allerdings nicht passen - bei einer 34.9mm Sattelstütze muss die Klemme je nach Rahmen um die 36mm haben...

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem neuen bike, Felixxx


----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2010)

Die Klemme ist 34,9mm und der Rahmen hat 31,6mm.  Aber danke trotzdem.


----------



## Felixxx (16. Januar 2010)

Dann ist die 34.9mm Thomson für ein anderes bike?  Oder nur ein flüchtiger Schreibfehler?

edit sagt: Ah - haste geändert, war also Tippfehler. Dann wird ja alles gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nen Schriebfehler gehabt. ^^ Ist eine 31,6mmx410mm Thomson. Aber danke, dass du mich aufmerksam gemacht hast - hätts wohl  nich gemerkt. *lach*

Wenn ich es komplett habe, kommts rein. (Mitte Feb. etwa)


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2010)

verdammt! jetzt hatte ich schon die hoffnung in mein cube endlich ne thomson zo bekommen :/


----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2010)

so teuer is sone Thomson ja nun auch nicht, wenn man sich ne Lefty leisten kann und was sonst noch an deinem Bike ist 

aber was is denn nun mit pics oO


----------



## Jonez (16. Januar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> so teuer is sone Thomson ja nun auch nicht, wenn man sich ne Lefty leisten kann und was sonst noch an deinem Bike ist
> 
> aber was is denn nun mit pics oO



In 34,9 wäre das momentan wohl eine Sonderanfertigung, und das wäre sicher nicht ganz billig


----------



## Triturbo (16. Januar 2010)

Stichwort Reduzierhülse.


----------



## SingleLight (16. Januar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut geht, wird es ein blauer Reaction von 2009. ^^ Dann ist das Rad funktionell komplett und jedes weitere Upgrade dient nur noch der Gewichtsersparnis oder dem Optischen.



So etwas?


----------



## Groudon (16. Januar 2010)

ganz recht ^^ hab auch nachgedacht ob ich das rote elox noch mit reinbringe, aber ich hab es dann gelassen - mein Rahmen ist dann nur 18" (wenn es was wird, aber bin da zuversichtlich) - mit der Zeit wird dann sicher iwann noch leichter LRS (1500gr) kommen und ne leichtere Gabel (Durin/SID) und dann iwann noch hydrl. Bremsen und dann kann ich mich ans Gewichtstuning ala Schaltung machen und sowas


achja - was empfehlt ihr für pedalen? ich fahr gerne so mix aus platoform und klick und bin da auf die CB Candy gestoßen - sind die zu empfehlen?


----------



## Northern lite (16. Januar 2010)

dann will ich auch mal wieder ein Bildchen einstellen.

Heute beim Snow-Biking (leider von der falschen Seite)


----------



## Hamburger Jung (17. Januar 2010)

@Singlelight, schönes Bike. Versuch doch einen blauen Sattel zu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Januar 2010)

Heute von meiner Runde im Schnee







Mfg


----------



## Nafets190 (17. Januar 2010)

meins mal





entschuldigt bitte den abscheulichen Sattel aber mein Speedneedle hat momentan etwas aua-

stefan


----------



## Domme02 (17. Januar 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> meins mal
> entschuldigt bitte den abscheulichen Sattel aber mein Speedneedle hat momentan etwas aua-
> stefan


geiles Foto!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Januar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> geiles Foto!!



Stimmt! 

Ich kann irgendwie keine gescheiten Bilder schießen. Das liegt aber BESTIMMT an der Kamera..!?


----------



## Nafets190 (17. Januar 2010)

Hi, danke.
Aber ich bin etwas erstaunt, hab mein Bike eigentlich recht lieblos, nur zu dokumentarischen Zwecken (im Garten) geknipst. Is halt nicht gerade mitm Handy gemacht.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. Januar 2010)

> Is halt nicht gerade mitm Handy gemacht.



Genau, nicht so wie bei mir 

Aber ich hab meistens keine Lust extra ne Cam mitzunehmen 
Im Garten geht das natürlich auch mal mit Cam

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (17. Januar 2010)

Hier mal mein HT :









Gruß Patrick 

_______________________________________________

www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Januar 2010)

hier noch bilder von der gestrigen schneetour mit meiner freundin. Soll mal jemand sagen frauen gehen nicht biken im winter...meine tuts
War schon grenzwärtig auf 1200 müm nähe luzern. Sorry für die bildquali aber die kamera macht so gûte bilder das ich sie hier nicht normal hochladen konnte. greets onkel


----------



## msony (17. Januar 2010)

@pd1
Was fährst den damit?
Kaum Federweg,Lenkerhörnchen,kleine Bremsscheiben ,Klickies aber ne DH Kettenführung?!


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Januar 2010)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein HT :


Sieht echt gut aus

Gefallen tun mir nur die Ritchey-Schriftzüge nicht, und die nicht miteinander harmonierenden Farben von Naben, Sattelklemme, Steuersatzdeckel, Schaltzügen und Standrohren (bzw. Tauchrohren>alt-golden).
Und die Lenkerstopfen.        
Naja, der etwas abgenutze Toupe sieht auch net so doll aus. Aber wenn du mit dem gut klarkommst, fahr' den bis er hin ist...

Was ist denn das auf der Gabelbrücke? Etwa eine Art Schutzblech? Wozu?

Sind das 2.25er RoRo`s?>Seh'n so riesig aus.
Ist der Dynamics-Flaschenhalter, nich? 
Ist mMn der beste und bei 'nem gewicht von 18 bis 19g voll OK.

Aha, wie viel (wenig) wiegt`s denn?

@onkel doc: nice



> @pd1
> Was fährst den damit?Kaum Federweg,Lenkerhörnchen,kleine Bremsscheiben ,Klickies aber ne DH Kettenführung?!


Und msony, wenn er die richtigen beine hat kann er damit auch so ziemlich alles fahren.
Außer vielleicht kein Alpencross. Macht man mit'm Hardtail wohl eher nich'.
Bei XC braucht man auch wohl auch nicht mehr als 80 bis 100mm FW.

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Januar 2010)

msony schrieb:


> @pd1
> Was fährst den damit?
> Kaum Federweg,Lenkerhörnchen,kleine Bremsscheiben ,Klickies aber ne DH Kettenführung?!



mit einem kettenblatt vorne wurde letztes jahr sogar ein cc-worldcup gewonnen.


----------



## msony (17. Januar 2010)

O.K.Krass,wollte ich ja nur mal fragen.
Ich finde das ja gut,dass nicht jeder das selbe Setup fährt,aber mit der MRP Kettenführung sah schon ungewöhnlich aus,da müsst ihr mir recht geben,sieht man nicht alle Tage.


----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Januar 2010)

msony schrieb:


> ...,aber mit der MRP Kettenführung sah schon ungewöhnlich aus,da müsst ihr mir recht geben,sieht man nicht alle Tage.



Stimmt. Sonst sieht man Bikes mit nur einem Kettenblatt ohne Kettenführung>Scheint ihm immer runtergesprungen zu sein

Gruß


----------



## 3303 (17. Januar 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Hi, danke.
> Aber ich bin etwas erstaunt, hab mein Bike eigentlich recht lieblos, nur zu dokumentarischen Zwecken (im Garten) geknipst. Is halt nicht gerade mitm Handy gemacht.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Aber zwei Grundregeln hast Du umgesetzt:
1. Längere Brennweite bzw. kleinerer Bildwinkel
2. Etwas weniger Schärfentiefe hebt das Bike vom Hintergrund ab

Das beides ist mit dem Mobiltelephon wohl kaum bzw, nicht möglich.
Es liegt also tatsächlich auch manchmal an der Cam.
Abgesehen davon ist die Perspektive gut gewählt.

Wobei die Blende gerne auch noch etwas weiter offen hätte sein können 

Vom Schärfeverlauf her würde ich mal auf foruthirds (4/3) Sensor oder größer tippen.


----------



## Nafets190 (17. Januar 2010)

3303 schrieb:


> Vom Schärfeverlauf her würde ich mal auf foruthirds (4/3) Sensor oder größer tippen.



Nikon FX, also größer
Ist leicht beschnitten, deswegen das Format.
Für interessierte: [email protected],2

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## sporty (18. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (18. Januar 2010)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein HT :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo ,
die Kettenführung ist die XC Von MRP 42gr.





Die Reifen sind RoRo in 2,40  (475 gr& 480 gr )
Haben bei dem Wetter und Boden super Grip !
Gruß Patrick


----------



## xtcnrsteam (18. Januar 2010)

Bist Du nicht etwas langsam mit nem 32er vorn? Für den 104er Lochkreis bekommt man doch bestimmt auch ein Blatt mit 40 Zähnen. Wenn du dann hinten ne große MTB Kassette (bis 34) mit nem 11er und nem 12er von nem Rennrad kombinierst hast Du bestimmt ne super Übersetzung aber so kommst du doch nicht vom Fleck ;-)


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Januar 2010)

@pd1: ahhh. dachte schon. hab' nämlich die 2.25er und dachte, meine würden nach dem fahren auch so fett aussehen.

haste keine probleme mit'm hinteren reifen? viele sagen, der wäre unpräzise oder so ähnlich. 
soll hinten jedenfalls nicht so 'ne gute performance wie der RaRa haben.

schön leichte kettenführung!

@xtcnrsteam: ER muss doch am besten wissen, welche übersetzung ER benötigt.
wenn ER mit dem 32er kettenblatt klarkommt, ist doch OK.

ich brauch vorne ja das 44er und auch das 32er blatt.
du warscheinlich auch.


----------



## speedy76 (21. Januar 2010)

@ pd1

schickes Endorfin, gefällt


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (21. Januar 2010)

Hi,

hier mal mein neues Custom MTB:











Muss nur noch richtig eingefahren werden. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Giuliano.B (21. Januar 2010)

Der Sattel sieht krass eingestellt aus


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (21. Januar 2010)

Ja ich weiß, ist halt noch nicht Renntauglich ausgerichtet


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Januar 2010)

atzenkeeper_87 schrieb:


> [...]
> Muss nur noch richtig eingefahren werden. Freu mich schon.



Kommen noch Clicks ran? Wäre ja sonst ein bisschen 'Verschwendung'


----------



## SCK (21. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe du wächst, oder der Rahmen schrumpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalmatrix (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe jeder der kommentiert, posted auch gleichzeitig ein Bild...
"(nur Bilder!!!!)", was gibt es denn daran nicht zu verstehen???


----------



## gtbiker (22. Januar 2010)

Bollerwagen


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (22. Januar 2010)

Jo clicks sind schon unterwegs zu mir.

Wegen der Rahmengröße, es sind 18Zoll. Ist halt eine Nummer zu groß, aber komme bestens damit zurecht. Und wie gesagt der Sattel wird noch eingestellt ;-)


----------



## Schmittler (22. Januar 2010)

SCK schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du wächst, oder der Rahmen schrumpft.



Hoffen wir mal, dass er noch wächst... Hier kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er sich damit wohl fühlt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Januar 2010)

Das Centurion ist gut!


----------



## drivingghost (23. Januar 2010)

gestern kam es

zuerst getauscht:

reifen, vorbau, lenker, sattel und sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Januar 2010)

Schon gewogen?


----------



## bene94 (23. Januar 2010)

Schönes Poison! Vorallem die Kombination mit den roten Felgen gefällt mir.

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand ein paar Bilder der neuen Scott Scale/Spark? Custom made währe natürlich klasse!^^
Würde mich aber auch sehr über Bilder im Serienzustand freuen!


mfG


----------



## gemorje (23. Januar 2010)

Das 2010er ist endlich da/fertig. 
(Der Spacerturm kommt noch ab)


----------



## karstb (23. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich mir das Orbea und das Poison anschaue - kann es sein, dass der Trend wieder zu längeren Oberrohren geht (bzw. zu kürzeren Sattelrohren bei gleicher Oberrohrlänge)?
Mein NRS sieht dagegen ja schon fast wie ein Trekkingrad aus. Ich hatte davor ein halbes Jahr lang den gleichen Rahmen in Größe S, und er war einfach zu kurz.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2010)

das einzige was mich beim orbea stört ist das lasso am schaltwerk.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Januar 2010)

sehr nice! die podium gefallen mir auch sehr.
das lasso ist halt bei klassicher anlenkung so :/


----------



## dre (23. Januar 2010)

drivingghost schrieb:


> gestern kam es
> 
> zuerst getauscht:
> 
> reifen, vorbau, lenker, sattel und sattelstütze




... finde ich richtig chic. Tolles Bike.


----------



## numinisflo (23. Januar 2010)

Hier mal mein Blizzard:


----------



## jones (23. Januar 2010)

drivingghost schrieb:


> gestern kam es
> 
> zuerst getauscht:
> 
> reifen, vorbau, lenker, sattel und sattelstütze



sehr geil! muss ich mir mal in natura anschauen....

münsingen erster start dieses jahr? gbm?

gruß


----------



## drivingghost (23. Januar 2010)

das rad wiegt, so wie es jetzt da steht, 9,38kg. 
leitungen können noch gekürzt werden
der spacerturm, den ich jetzt nur mit photoshop weggemalt habe, kann noch runter, damit auch ein gutes stückchen gabelschaft. 
die schläuche weichen noch gegen tubeless und damit sollten noch ein paar gramm verschwunden sein. 
die geometrie von dem rad ist tupfengleich zu meinem 08er trek elite. das freut mich besonders.

ja, jones. münsingen erster start. und mein erster start in der bundesliga bei den masters. fühl mich schon richtig alt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Blizzard:


 
Hallo Flo
Ein wahrer leckerbissen. Studiere schon seit einem jahr rum ob ich ein blizzard aufbauen soll. Leider ist der rahmen nicht wirklich leicht um ein racehardtail aufzubauen. Wie schwer isses den?? Bin eben auch ein stahlfan. Hier mein bescheidenes stahlbike. Bin aber superzufrieden.
gruss onkel


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2010)

Wie oft muss ich dieses Bild (blau-silbernes RM) noch sehen?

Das Blizzard von numinusflo ist sehr gut. Ich stand heut im Stadler vor einem blau-weißen. Hat mich schon so'n Bisschen angemacht.


----------



## Tundra HT (23. Januar 2010)

Hier das F9 mit der schwarzen 960er XTR Kurbel.



Lg Jan


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Januar 2010)

Hast du die Kurbel eloxieren lassen (Madline?) oder ist sie lackiert?


----------



## Tundra HT (23. Januar 2010)

Ist bei meinem Haus und Hof Lackierer um die ecke gewesen.


----------



## SingleLight (23. Januar 2010)

Das Poisen ist klasse Einzig stört mich ein wenig die silbernen SID Aufkleber auf der Gabel, die würde ich weiß überkleben. Aber sooo schlimm ist es auch nicht Klasse MTB!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## eiji (23. Januar 2010)

Meine Waffe fuer die Saison 2010:









Aus zwei Gruenden ist der Hobel nicht ensatzbereit.
Wieso? Wer kommt drauf?  

Später mehr Hinweisfotos, falls ihr "versagt"!


----------



## bene94 (23. Januar 2010)

"Aus zwei Gruenden ist der Hobel nicht ensatzbereit."


Der Spacer über dem Vorbau und das Orange von den Pedalen. So kann man natürlich nicht fahren!

edit meint: Gefällt übrigens sehr gut! Sicher auch richtig toll zu fahren.


----------



## SingleLight (23. Januar 2010)

Da fehlen die zwei Tinkflaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (23. Januar 2010)

eiji schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aus zwei Gruenden ist der Hobel nicht ensatzbereit.
> Wieso? Wer kommt drauf?



Hier die Probleme. Hinweise sind willkommen!

Platzmangel! 
Wegen Oversizelenker hab ich keinen Platz mehr fuer die Remote-Control vom Lookout.




Ich hatte mir einen Magura-Adapter besorgt, aber es ist wohl der falsche. Meine 185'er Scheibe scheint zu klein. 
Weiss einer welchen Adapter ich kaufen muss, damit das wieder passt?








Vorschlaege? Und sagt nicht nur: "Neuer Lenker und neue Bremse ..". 

Thk.


----------



## mete (23. Januar 2010)

Ist das ein Magura-Sattel mit langen Armen? Dann kannste gleich nen neuen kaufen oder eine 200mm Scheibe montieren, da gibt es keinen Adapter PM=>IS.


----------



## eiji (23. Januar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Ist das ein Magura-Sattel mit langen Armen? Dann kannste gleich nen neuen kaufen oder eine 200mm Scheibe montieren, da gibt es keinen Adapter PM=>IS.



Im ernst?
Sch***** ...


----------



## mete (23. Januar 2010)

eiji schrieb:


> Im ernst?
> Sch***** ...



Ich wollte damals vorn 160mm Scheibe fahren, habe aber keinen Adapter von PM auf IS gefunden, der nicht +20mm ist, vielleicht gibt es da inzwischen was, aber ich wüsste nicht, von welchem Hersteller.


----------



## Illuminus (23. Januar 2010)

jibbet immer noch nich ...


----------



## mete (23. Januar 2010)

Illuminus schrieb:


> jibbet immer noch nich ...



Dachte ich mir. Vorschlag zur Güte: Sättel hinten und vorne austauschen und hinten auch ne 180er Scheibe fahren. Dürfte am wenigsten Kosten verursachen. Oder gleich einen PM-Sattel besorgen, die dürften aber recht gefragt sein zur Zeit und daher nicht ganz günstig. Wobei ich mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher bin, ob man dann hinten auch wieder ne 200er Scheibe fahren müsste wenn man die Sättel tauscht...hmmmmm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (24. Januar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir. Vorschlag zur Güte: Sättel hinten und vorne austauschen und hinten auch ne 180er Scheibe fahren. Dürfte am wenigsten Kosten verursachen. Oder gleich einen PM-Sattel besorgen, die dürften aber recht gefragt sein zur Zeit und daher nicht ganz günstig. Wobei ich mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher bin, ob man dann hinten auch wieder ne 200er Scheibe fahren müsste wenn man die Sättel tauscht...hmmmmm.



hm ... interessante idee.

Aber ich hab den Eindruck, ich habe vorne und hinten einen "langen" sattel.
Ich "sehe" keinen Unterschied. 

Vorne mit 180'er (passt nicht):




Hinten mit 160'er:


----------



## mete (24. Januar 2010)

eiji schrieb:


> hm ... interessante idee.
> 
> Aber ich hab den Eindruck, ich habe vorne und hinten einen "langen" sattel.
> Ich "sehe" keinen Unterschied.



Ja stimmt, der hintere hatte immer 20mm mehr, irgendwas war da. Hmm...dann bleibt wohl wirklich nur Sattel tauschen oder Pizzateller montieren. Ich sehe auch nicht, wie man da selbst einen Adapter fertigen könnte, da die PM-Schrauben dann meist im Weg sind oder der Sattel schon an die Gabel stößt.

Edit: War Quatsch.


----------



## eiji (24. Januar 2010)

hm ... habe bist jetzt auch keinen Adapter gefunden, und tatsaechlich den Begriff "kurzer Unterarm" fuer Adapter Nr. 3 gesehen.
Und das ist der, den ich hier verbaut habe. Also werde ich wohl den Pizza-Teller nehmen, da ich dieses jahr eigentlich keine neue Bremse geplant hatte.



Was fuer ein Rotz.

Noch ein Bild, um beim Thema zu bleiben:


----------



## gemorje (24. Januar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> das einzige was mich beim orbea stört ist das lasso am schaltwerk.



Wegen Dual Control habe ich mich für das Invers-Schaltwerk entschieden. Das gibts leider nur mit der alten Anlenkung und ohne Carbonkäfig.
Hier zählt halt einfach "form follows function".


----------



## olli (24. Januar 2010)

gemorje schrieb:


> Wegen Dual Control habe ich mich für das Invers-Schaltwerk entschieden. Das gibts leider nur mit der alten Anlenkung und ohne Carbonkäfig.
> Hier zählt halt einfach "form follows function".


Dual Control ist super (ja, ich weiß, das glauben nicht viele), aber noch besser als mit Inverse ist DC mit der "normalen" Schaltrichtung.


----------



## dre (24. Januar 2010)

olli schrieb:


> ...noch besser als mit Inverse ist DC mit der "normalen" Schaltrichtung.



100% Zustimmung


----------



## gemorje (24. Januar 2010)

Ist Geschmackssache, würde ich sagen.
Mir persönlich gefällt es, wenn ich an einem steilen Anstieg den Hebel nur leicht antippen muss, um einen Gang leichter zu schalten.


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Januar 2010)

eiji schrieb:


> Hier die Probleme.
> Platzmangel!
> Wegen Oversizelenker hab ich keinen Platz mehr fuer die Remote-Control vom Lookout.
> Ich hatte mir einen Magura-Adapter besorgt, aber es ist wohl der falsche. Meine 185'er Scheibe scheint zu klein.



 herrlich...ich wusstes ja schon ne weile. oversize und scheibenbremsen sind bockmist


----------



## mike-salomon (24. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> herrlich...ich wusstes ja schon ne weile. oversize und scheibenbremsen sind bockmist


 

Ne Ahnung gehabt


----------



## jetos15 (24. Januar 2010)

des weiteren kann man nicht ohne polar speed sensor trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (24. Januar 2010)

mike-salomon schrieb:


> Ne Ahnung gehabt



mein modernes ht hat auch nur probleme gemacht. altes zeug mit einem gang is mir 1000mal lieber als dieser neumodische kram.


----------



## numinisflo (24. Januar 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hallo Flo
> Ein wahrer leckerbissen. Studiere schon seit einem jahr rum ob ich ein blizzard aufbauen soll. Leider ist der rahmen nicht wirklich leicht um ein racehardtail aufzubauen. Wie schwer isses den?? Bin eben auch ein stahlfan. Hier mein bescheidenes stahlbike. Bin aber superzufrieden.
> gruss onkel



Danke.

Ich kann es dir leider nicht wirklich sagen wie schwer der Rahmen ist, werde aber mal schauen ob ichs in Erfahrung bringen kann. Ist mir aber auch nicht so wahnsinnig wichtig, ich mag ihn halt einfach.



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Blizzard von numinusflo ist sehr gut. Ich stand heut im Stadler vor einem blau-weißen. Hat mich schon so'n Bisschen angemacht.



Danke.


----------



## Northern lite (24. Januar 2010)

Fotos bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gestern bei Traumwetter auf dem Brocken... mit Blick aufs Wolkenmeer 

es war einfach nur geil, geil, geil... besonders die ungläubigen Blicke des Fußvolks.....





das hintere ist meins....


----------



## fx:flow (24. Januar 2010)

klemme gegen eine mit inbus getauscht (an diesem rad bleibt der sattel meist ind er höhe und wenns denn sein muss, ist der mini-inbus dabei). kurbel mit geschwärzt. wenn mans sauber und richtig klebt, hält das auch seine zeit. rails vom sattel ebenfalls geschwärzt.

gewicht paar kg, keine ahnung.


----------



## numinisflo (24. Januar 2010)

Richtig gutes Rad dein Canyon.


----------



## onkeldueres (24. Januar 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> Fotos bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gestern bei Traumwetter auf dem Brocken... mit Blick aufs Wolkenmeer
> 
> ...


Das glaube ich.Geiles Bild


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Januar 2010)

So, habe im Dezember auch ein wenig umgebaut, darum noch einmal mein mittlerweile wohl altbekanntes Rad:













Mit den Felgenaufklebern bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, auch wenn ich meist der erste bin, der schreit "Runter mit den Dingern".


----------



## Kendooo (25. Januar 2010)

Ein sehr schönes Rad. Nur gewichtstechnisch wirft der Inbred dich doch ziemlich nach hinten bei dem Aufwand, den du sonst betreibst, oder?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Januar 2010)

Ach, das ist doch ein locker-fluffiges Konstrukt, quasi ein ätherisches Gebilde.

Hast schon recht, der Rahmen ist bleischwer. Wurde zu Studentenzeiten angeschafft. Irgendwie bringe ich es jetzt aber nicht übes Herz, ihn auszutauschen. Sitze sehr gut drauf, hab mich dran gewöhnt, mag ihn einfach.
Sinnvoll ist natürlich was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (25. Januar 2010)

Mir gefällt dein Rad sehr gut.
Schei55 auf´s Gewicht vom Rahmen.
Dafür sieht er schön aus.(Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das?)


----------



## fx:flow (25. Januar 2010)

weil schon ein paar user gefragt haben wegen der kurbel:

habe sie lediglich mit schwarzem Klebeband abgeklebt. Wenn man das sauber klebt, vorher alles reinigt und das Band an den richtigen Stellen enden lässt, hält das einige Zeit. Jedenfalls 5x länger, als sie pulvern zu lassen


----------



## corfrimor (25. Januar 2010)

@ geisterfahrer

'nem schönen Stahlrahmen verzeiht man das bißchen Übergewicht doch gern! 

@ fx:flow

Du pappst aus ästhetischen Gründen Klebeband auf die Kurbel ? Hmmm ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das Canyon ziemlich schick, nur das Rumgepfusche mit dem Klebeband würde ich mir klemmen.


----------



## fx:flow (25. Januar 2010)

ja, aus ästhetischen gründen. 5min, ein paar cm klebeband und das sieht so vermutlich 5x länger gut aus als ne pulverbeschichtung. wenn man nich gerade sehr nah ran geht, sieht man das band auch nicht mal.

mit dem band habe ich auch die gummiringe, die den zug vom direkten oberrohr-kontakt abhalten, endlich mal fixiert bekommen. oder gibt es dafür andere besonders kluge tipps?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Januar 2010)

Klingt interessant. Mach doch mal ein paar Detailbilder, ggf. auch ein Tutorial.

Auf dem Foto seh ich wirklich nichts von Klebeband.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (26. Januar 2010)

@ Geisterfahrer

Woher hast Du denn die Aufkleber für die SID ? Habe an meinem blauen Germans die PACE RC 39 gegen eine SID Race getauscht, die Decals gefallen mir aber weder in silber noch in den beiliegenden Farben zum blauen Rahmen. 

Grüße aus Heidelberg

Chris


----------



## singlestoph (26. Januar 2010)




----------



## Triturbo (26. Januar 2010)

Schönes GT!


----------



## numinisflo (26. Januar 2010)

Wunderschön das GT. Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## SingleLight (26. Januar 2010)

Pace39 schrieb:


> @ Geisterfahrer
> 
> Woher hast Du denn die Aufkleber für die SID ? Habe an meinem blauen Germans die PACE RC 39 gegen eine SID Race getauscht, die Decals gefallen mir aber weder in silber noch in den beiliegenden Farben zum blauen Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Bin zwar nicht der Geisterfahrer, aber such mal nach dem Mitglied Ketterechts, da habe ich die auch her


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2010)

Das GT ist unglaublich gut, das untere Bild bringt das nicht so gut rüber, finde ich.


----------



## singlestoph (26. Januar 2010)

dafür sieht man die nuss besser

die gabel hab ich 9jahre lang in griechenland zwischengelagert

etwas gereinigt und wieder eingebaut 

ich glaub nicht das nachher noch viel bessere gabeln rauskamen 

klar etwas mehr federweg, lockout und luftgabeln (Fuchs  und steinschlag reba) die jetzt auch anständig funktionieren ....

aber wer braucht das schon .... ausser den profis

die blankpolierten ceramicfelgen sind etwas doof im schnee aber ich bau gerade um ....


----------



## Deleted 76843 (26. Januar 2010)

Geiles GT..


----------



## Pace39 (27. Januar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht der Geisterfahrer, aber such mal nach dem Mitglied Ketterechts, da habe ich die auch her





Danke für die Info!

Grüße Chris


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Januar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht der Geisterfahrer, aber such mal nach dem Mitglied Ketterechts, da habe ich die auch her



Sicher, daß Du da nicht ein paar Ketten durcheinanderbringst? Meine stammen von hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2010)

Ich wollt's nicht sagen...


----------



## Pace39 (27. Januar 2010)

Mittlerweile landete die PN an der richtigen Adresse, dank Benjamin (Ketterechts).

Grüße Chris


----------



## Gabelbock (27. Januar 2010)

mein neues fürn frühling gerade im aufbau




URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/561256]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Januar 2010)

eigtnlich nett... aber steuersatz aufwaerts finde ich es halt echt bae... aber das ist geschmack


----------



## Fezza (27. Januar 2010)

hmmm, ich weiss nicht so recht.... müsste eigentlich "Rotwild" heissen, zumindest sieht es momentan aus wie ein Hirsch....

..Farbkombi, und Parts sind sehr schön gewählt, aber eben... das Gesamtbild mag mich irgendwie  nicht überzeugen...


----------



## SingleLight (27. Januar 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sicher, daß Du da nicht ein paar Ketten durcheinanderbringst? Meine stammen von hier.



Ups, ja Du hast recht, hatte nur Kette im Kopf

Gruß
Christian


----------



## LeichteGranate (27. Januar 2010)

Das dänische Bike da oben finde ich echt nich schön!!! Hab überlegt, ob ich es irgendwie netter, diplomatischer sagen könnte, aber was soll man da schon sagen?

Naja Hauptsache ist ja, dass es dem Besitzer gefällt und Spaß macht!


----------



## Slow (27. Januar 2010)

Gabelbock schrieb:


> mein neues fürn frühling gerade im aufbau



Das Rad hat auf jeden Fall Potential. Ich finde Pronghorn recht interessant und ist erfrischend anders anzuschauen.

Allerdings finde ich, dass der Aufbau den einzelnen Parts irgendwie nicht so gerecht wird.

Rot/schwarz bietet sich ja gut an, aber wieso Felge vorne rot? Ansich keine schlechte Sache, aber dann doch nicht hinten schwarz oder man müsste Gabel und Vorbau rot haben... 

Und vorallem auch diese Proportionen. So ein Überdimensioniertes Cockpit (Vorbau und Lenkerklemmung) und dann so eine schmächtige Kurbel.
Dann muss da ein schwarzer Sattel ran und ein anderer Flaschenhalter...
So würd ichs machen...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## alexftw (27. Januar 2010)

Schwarzer Sattel, schwarzes LR vorne, IRGENDEINE andere Vorbau-Lenker Kombi und du hast ein richtig schnelles und relativ funktionales Bike. Ob einem jetzt die Pronghorn-Rahmen gefallen, ist wieder was anderes. Ich finds' ganz gut.

EDIT: UND Reifen vo/hi tauschen. So machts garkeinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Januar 2010)

Gabelbock schrieb:


> mein neues fürn frühling gerade im aufbau
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Über den drehbaren Leitungsabgang müßte man die hintere Bremsleitung auch noch etwas näher zum Rahmen legen können, würde sich sicher besser machen.

Rote ZTR Olympic gibt's gerade sehr günstig bei CNC. Da würde ich umspeichen. Dann wird's farblich echt gut.

Pronghorn-Rahmen sehen halt einfach immer aus, als hätte man drauf rumgekaut.


----------



## IceQ- (27. Januar 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> Fotos bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gestern bei Traumwetter auf dem Brocken... mit Blick aufs Wolkenmeer
> 
> ...


 
mit der HSB auf den Brocken samt Fahrrad? oder wie kommt es, dass ich überhaupt gar kein schnee oder anderen Dreck an den Fahrrädern sehe?? Zumindest um die Kurbel herum setzt sich doch was an...
kann auch sein das ich mich täusche, aber so sah es bei mir nie aus wenn ich auf den Brocken angekommen bin, egal ob Hochsommer oder tiefster Winter 
Wie seid ihr gefahren? Ilsetal? steinerne Renne ? oder von wo? bzw. wie seid ihr zurückgefahren? Interessiert mich mal, wenn ich wieder in Wernigerode Urlaub mache muss ich den Harz mal vollständig als Traillandschaft erkundigen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2010)

Gabelbock schrieb:


> mein neues fürn frühling gerade im aufbau
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das die richtige Rahmengröße für dich??  
Frage nur, da die Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi so hirschgeweihtechnisch vorsteht..!?

Sonst schön!   Nur gleichfarbige LR montieren!!!


----------



## Northern lite (27. Januar 2010)

@IceQ-:

wir sind nur von Schierke aus über die Brockenstrasse hochgefahren....


...war super geräumt und kalt genug, dass nichts an den Rädern hängen blieb

Beweisfoto ;-)


----------



## Kaprado (27. Januar 2010)

Da habt ihr ja Traumwetter gehabt, ich bin eine Woche vorher zu Fuss hoch und hab nichts gesehen.


----------



## Northern lite (27. Januar 2010)

da wollten wir eigentlich hoch und haben es  dann um ne Woche verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (27. Januar 2010)

gratuliere  glück muss man haben


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2010)

Wo wir beim Thema Zaskar auf der vorherigen Seite waren. Hier mein neu mit aktuellen Parts aufgebautes:


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2010)

Bis auf den Flite und die Stütze echt schönes Zaskar.


----------



## fuzzball (27. Januar 2010)

und die Spacer


----------



## supasini (27. Januar 2010)

meine CC- und Marathon-Feile für 2010:





















so wie's da steht 10,55 kg, jetzt mit den 2010er NN in 2,25" 10,32 kg
geändert wird noch für schönes Wetter die RaRa/RoRo-Kombi und es fehlen noch drei Titanschrauben (an Sattelklemme und Sattelstütze) und der Gabelschaft wird noch nen cm verlieren. landet dann bei knapp über 10,2 kg.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (27. Januar 2010)

schöner sattelauszug. ohne spacer, dafür mit negativ montiertem vorbau könnte es von der geo her wirklich ne feile werden. nur für den rahmen finde ich einfach keine argumente, auch wenn er hier ganz schick aussieht


----------



## supasini (27. Januar 2010)

mach ne Probefahrt - dann hast du Argumente.
Optisch: es gibt für meine Körpergröße (1,88) kaum Räder die halbwegs schnittig aussehen. Das ist beim 101 m.E. perfekt. Das 630er Oberrohr macht das Rad so richtig schön gestreckt (trotz 90er Vorbau!)
Ansonsten: durchgehender Schaltzug, X12-Hinterbau, sehr viel Schrittfreiheit, sehr kulante Garantie, Top-Service, wenn mal was ist, perfekte understatement-Optik,... fährt einfach saugeil (außerdem bin ich Liteville-Fan, warte gerade auf das neue 301 )

ach so: das Rad hat so schon belastet 12 cm Sattelüberhöhung - reicht mir!


----------



## IceQ- (27. Januar 2010)

was für Reifen sind das auf den GT von Ohneworte? Continental irgendwas?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bis auf den Flite und die Stütze echt schönes Zaskar.



Die Stütze gefällt mir selber nicht richtig auf dem Rad, daher wirkt der Sattel auch nicht wirklich auf dem Rad. Hatte aber bisher keine Musse mir eine schwarze Stütze im richtigen Mass zu beschaffen.

Und die Spacer bleiben drin, da das Rad für eher gemütliche Touren z.B. mit meiner Frau gedacht sind! War für mich eine Liebhaberei das Bike aufzubauen und ein "Must Have". Für den richtigen Geländeeinsatz besitze ich noch ein paar andere Bikes. Die Fotos sind derzeit aber nicht so vorzeigenswert.

Und die Reifen sind die Continental Twister Supersonic.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> Fotos bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gestern bei Traumwetter auf dem Brocken... mit Blick aufs Wolkenmeer
> 
> ...



Moin,

super Foto, die Blicke und zusätzlich Sprüche haben wir am 06.04.2008 auf dem Brocken auch bekommen. Wetter war allerdings stürmisch mit Schneeregen und der passenden Schneehöhe von ca. 1 Meter!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (28. Januar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> meine CC- und Marathon-Feile für 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SingleLight (28. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo wir beim Thema Zaskar auf der vorherigen Seite waren. Hier mein neu mit aktuellen Parts aufgebautes:



Ein sehr geiles Rad, ich würde aber leichtere Bremsen verbauen, die Sattelklemmung finde ich auch seltsam. Aber sonst würde ich mir es so auch hier hin stellen

PS: *Das Liteville ist sehr sehr schick!*


----------



## kris. (28. Januar 2010)

Der Vorteil bei einer "umgedrehten" Sattelklemme ist das sich kein Dreck an der Schraube sammeln kann. Die Bremsen sehen schon recht wuchtig aus, aber da Rot entschärft es etwas...

kris.


----------



## singlestoph (28. Januar 2010)

der klemmschlitz ist ja auch vorne, da muss man sich wenigstens nicht rechtfertigen ....  

einrotes hab ich auchnoch aber da muss ich noch etwas dran rumbasteln und das wird wohl eher für kleine menschen oder dann agressive crosscountry


----------



## SingleLight (28. Januar 2010)

Ups, ich meinte eigentlich nicht die Sattelklemme, sorry sondern die Klemmung an dem der Sattel selber an der Stütze dran ist, die ist ziemlich wuchtig. Auch doof, wieso heißt die Sattelstützeklemme eigentlich nur Sattelklemme?!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## singlestoph (28. Januar 2010)

die ist praktisch , leicht, aber nicht drehbar


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Ups, ich meinte eigentlich nicht die Sattelklemme, sorry sondern die Klemmung an dem der Sattel selber an der Stütze dran ist, die ist ziemlich wuchtig. Auch doof, wieso heißt die Sattelstützeklemme eigentlich nur Sattelklemme?!
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



Weil sie immer danach benannt wird welches Bauteil damit bei der Montage geklemmt wird. Also wird mit der Schelle am Rahmen die Sattelstütze geklemmt = Sattelstützklemme. 

Und genau genommen nennt sich die Klemmung oben an der Stütze zum Befestigen des Sattels auch Kloben!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## invincible (28. Januar 2010)

Das Liteville von Fezza is schon geil. Aber der Vorbau sieht auf dem Bild arg kurz aus.


----------



## Fezza (29. Januar 2010)

Sorry, ist NICHT mein Liteville, wurde nur falsch "zitiert" ! das geile Liteville gehört SUPASINI! (mir wär das viel zu gross mit 170cm Körpergrösse und nur 78cm Schrittlänge) Aber schön ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (29. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Weil sie immer danach benannt wird welches Bauteil damit bei der Montage geklemmt wird. Also wird mit der Schelle am Rahmen die Sattelstütze geklemmt = Sattelstützklemme.
> 
> Und genau genommen nennt sich die Klemmung oben an der Stütze zum Befestigen des Sattels auch Kloben!
> 
> ...



Das ist ja grade nicht der Fall! In den meisten Fällen wird von einer Sattelklemme geschrieben, aber es ist eine Sattelstützklemme gemeint.

Jo, Kloben ist das richtige Wort für die Klemmung oben an der Stütze.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Das ist ja grade nicht der Fall! In den meisten Fällen wird von einer Sattelklemme geschrieben, aber es ist eine Sattelstützklemme gemeint.
> 
> Jo, Kloben ist das richtige Wort für die Klemmung oben an der Stütze.



Das davon so gesprochen wird ist mir klar! Nur Sattelstützklemme(-Schelle) ist der korrekte Begriff. Hab das ja mal im Grosshandel 3 Jahre ab 1987 gelernt und die Branche bis heute nicht verlassen!


----------



## kris. (29. Januar 2010)

Okay, Fehler meinerseits. Kann ohne ausreichende Koffeinzufuhr schonmal passieren 

kris.


----------



## dragon07 (29. Januar 2010)

Hi

Ich muss einfach mal, bin zwar nicht ganz fertig, aber was ist schon fertig ?

Aber mal zeigen. 
Gut Umwerfer, Pedale und Stütze vielleicht die Züge sollen noch. 


























Grüße Ike


----------



## speedy76 (29. Januar 2010)

schick. wie bist du mit den Bremsscheiben zufrieden??? Was wiegt denn die Stütze???


----------



## scapin-biker (29. Januar 2010)

Und... bitte diese GRIFFE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (29. Januar 2010)

speedy76 schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn die Stütze???


ist wahrscheinlich eine Saso Poc 12. Meine wiegt 188 (meine auf der Waage-> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/456687)

@dragon Schönes Spark! da kann Hellenthal ja kommen. Ich würde die Bremsscheiben aber noch angleichen.
Was wiegt der bock?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Januar 2010)

Eines der wenigen Scott Spark, die mir gefallen.
Gutes Rad!


----------



## Chrisomie21 (29. Januar 2010)

mir gefällt es leider gar nicht. das rot mit dem grauen rahmen (die lackierung mag mir eh nicht gefallen) und dann noch goldene schrauben... der lenker gehört eigentlich auch noch etwas gedreht. so wie er jetzt montiert ist zeig die biegung nach unten, sollte mehr nach oben/hinten.
trotzdem viel spaß damit


----------



## dragon07 (29. Januar 2010)

Danke ja vielleicht komme ich diesmal ins Ziel,

Die Sattelstütze ist die Saso Poc 12, die vordere Scheibe ist fertig, neue ist schon auf dem weg, wird die gleiche wie hinten.

War mit beiden zufrieden wobei ich die R1 Scheibe als etwas Belags fressender empfand.

Was die Griffe angeht werden die eh noch gedreht, aber 15 g Gewicht.

Das Bike liegt etwa bei 8,9 kg.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Lateralus (29. Januar 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Das Bike liegt etwa bei 8,9 kg.
> Grüße Ike



Glaub ich nicht. Teileliste? Mein HT liegt bei 8,9 und ist in vielen Punkten vergleichbar, hat aber auch nen 1 kg leichteren Rahmen.


----------



## Dirkinho (29. Januar 2010)

So, hier mein Epic aus dem Sommer, mittlerweile ist ne Noir Kurbel drin. Gewicht : 10,6 kg alles inklusive


----------



## rossman (29. Januar 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> So, hier mein Epic aus dem Sommer, mittlerweile ist ne Noir Kurbel drin. Gewicht : 10,6 kg alles inklusive



Sehr schick - gefällt mir sehr gut - welche Rahmenhöhe hast du?

Gruss rossman


----------



## Dirkinho (29. Januar 2010)

danke, ist L = 19"


----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2010)

Das Spezi ist sehr edel, wollt gerade die XT Kurbel kritisieren weil die iwe net passt, aber der Herr hat ja schon ne Noir


Zum Scott: Technisch ist das echt Pornös, aber es mag mir optisch net gefallen...
Der Graue Lack passt net zu den Roten Akzente,die goldenen Schrauben passen auch net und dann die Blauen Kappen/Einstellschrauben auf der Fox


----------



## dragon07 (29. Januar 2010)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Teileliste? Mein HT liegt bei 8,9 und ist in vielen Punkten vergleichbar, hat aber auch nen 1 kg leichteren Rahmen.



Hi

Musste auch nicht glauben.

Rahmen:	       Spark 	            1470,0
Dämpfer:	       Fox RP 23	             235,0	
Gabel:	                  Fox Rl                    1525,0		
Steuersatz:Tune Bubu ink. Kappe und co 	70,0
Vorbau:	Synt 99 + Titan Schr.	           95,0
Lenker:	Smokle                          	75,0
Griffe:	Bontreger 	                       15,0	
Sattelklemme:	Ltd	                       12,0 
Sattelstütze:	Saso	                      200,0
Sattel:	Speedneedel 	                      100,0
Schnelspanner	Möchte Tune 	             40,0
Nabe VR:	Tune Race 	           589,0
Nabe HR:	Tune Race 	          659,0	
Schläuche/Tubelesskit:		          100,0
Reifen VR:	Speed King 2.1	          404,0
Reifen HR:	Speed King 2.3	          420,0
Innenlager:		
Kurbeln:	KCNC ink. Innenlager	          579,0
Kettenblätter:	KCNC	                     141,0
Kettenblattschrauben:	KCNC	          11,0
Kurbelschrauben:		
Pedale:		                                 280,0
Kassette:	XTR	                      230,0	
Kette:	XTR	                                 250,0
Schaltgriffe:	XTR	                      215,0
Schaltwerk:	XTR Schado	           177,0
Umwerfer:	Xt	                       159,0
Schaltaußenhüllen: Shimano Züge u Gore 	100,0	
Bremse VR:	Marta	                       225,0
Bremse HR:	Marta	                      255,0
Bremsscheibe Vorn	Formula R1 160	87,0
Bremscheibe Hinten	Leichtkraft 140 	60,0
Flaschenhalter:		                       5,0
Tacho:	VDO	                                   100,0

Luft:		
Summe:		8883,0

Bitte 

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (29. Januar 2010)

Sehr sehr edel die Teile und schön leicht...
Das Rahmengewicht kommt geil


----------



## dragon07 (29. Januar 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Sehr sehr edel die Teile und schön leicht...
> Das Rahmengewicht kommt geil



Danke ist ein S Rahmen.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2010)

Heute hatten wir auch mal ein "bisschen" Schnee:









Sorry für die schlechten Bilder.

mfG. David


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2010)

Moin,

hier mal meine neueste Errungenschaft:






Bei Gelegenheit folgen bessere Fotos.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2010)

das bekommt man ja augenkrebs!

irgendwie viel zu überladen mit den ganzen farben und irgendwelchenakzenten.

die sattelstütze passt in meinen augen gar nicht und der spacerturm ist auch nicht das wahre.

aber technisch sicher ein feines teil.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> das bekommt man ja augenkrebs!
> 
> irgendwie viel zu überladen mit den ganzen farben und irgendwelchenakzenten.
> 
> ...



Hätte ich vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen: Die vorgesehen Schmolke-Stütze ist noch nicht eingetroffen und die Gabelschaftlänge wird auch noch angepasst. 

Und Geschmäcker bezüglich der Farbe sind glücklicherweise verschieden und nicht streitbar!


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Januar 2010)

eben.

das problem ist einfach dass fast alles mehrfarbig ist.
rahmen, lrs, cockpit, gabel.

aber hauptsache dem besitzer gefällt es!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2010)

Wobei das Bild überbelichtet ist und somit das Ganze zu grell rüberkommt. Ist in Natura deutlich harmonischer!

Wobei das Original noch deutlich verspielter ist in Bezug auf Laufradsatz und mit weissen Schaltzügen:


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> da bekommt man ja augenkrebs!



Schlimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (30. Januar 2010)

Hauptsache es fährt gut.Ansonsten ganz schickes Teil.


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2010)

Sodele...neuer Steuersatz is drin...bin jetzt fast fertig


----------



## kris. (30. Januar 2010)

Schönes Focus!

Machst Du die Züge noch kürzer? Sieh auf dem Bild so heftig lang aus...
Eine weiße Gabel wäre noch ne schöne Ergänzung.

kris.


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2010)

Die Bremsleitungen müssen noch kürzer ich weiß...
Ne Fox 32 F100 RL würde geil kommen, da hab ich dann aber wieder das Prob mit dem Blau von Fox und dem Geld
Oder ne DT Swiss XC 100, aber leider genau so unbezahlbar^^


----------



## jetos15 (30. Januar 2010)

also die gabel passt da vom übergang mal ganich dran


----------



## kris. (30. Januar 2010)

Der Sahnie hat ne weisse Reba SL 100mm mit roten Decals in neu abzugeben. Ist dann zwar kein Fox, aber weiss 

kris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (30. Januar 2010)

was empfehlt ihr für touren/race für leichte und relativ gut greifende Griffe??? Bitte nicht die Ergons.  Sind mir bisslzu teuer.


----------



## Piktogramm (30. Januar 2010)

Wieso hat das Focus zwei Aufnahmen für Radcomputer?


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2010)

Das eine Auf dem Vorbau is die Aufnahme fürn Tacho und aufm Oberrohr is die Aufnahme von dem Akku für die Sifgma LED....
Danke fürs Angebot mit der Gabel ich will aber eig die R7 behalten


----------



## kris. (30. Januar 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Danke fürs Angebot mit der Gabel ich will aber eig die R7 behalten



Dann hilft nur wegbringen und lackieren lassen


----------



## dragon07 (30. Januar 2010)

Hi

Schönes Focus wie biste mit den Reifen bei den Bedingungen zufrieden?

Fahre auch die Speed Kings allerdings vorne in 2.3 und bin eigentlich Positiv Überrascht.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Januar 2010)

Hast da ´nen FunWorkssteuersatz drin?


----------



## Jackass1987 (31. Januar 2010)

ist der Focus Rahmen perlweiß ? Irgendwie sieht er auf dem einen Bild eher leicht beige aus. Deshalb passt die richtig weiße Sattelstütze auch nicht...

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Nafets190 (31. Januar 2010)

war heute im Schnee 





Raceking ist definitiv der falsche Reifen für Schnee über 10cm
..musste teilweise schieben

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Kaprado (31. Januar 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> ..musste teilweise schieben



So geht es mir seit 6 Wochen.


----------



## scapin-biker (31. Januar 2010)

Darum besitze ich einen zweit-Laufradsatz mit Michelin XCR Mud.

Schön grob fürn Winter !

Ansonsten natürlich im Sommer   Conti Race King.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (31. Januar 2010)

Der RaceKing 2,2" ist sogar ziemlich ideal für hohen Schnee, weil da nur Volumen zählt, das Profil ist fast egal....man sollte den Reifen natürlich auch nicht totpumpen...


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2010)

> Hast da ´nen FunWorkssteuersatz drin?


Jop ist der S- Light


UNd joa bin auch von den Speed-Kings positiv überrascht, nur die verschleissen sehr schnell


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2010)

Hier in Hamburg fängt es an zu tauen und es wird immer matschieger. Fühlt sich irgendwie nach bergauf an..... aber auch schön Wird aber langsam Zeit für besseres Wetter...


----------



## Nafets190 (31. Januar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Der RaceKing 2,2" ist sogar ziemlich ideal für hohen Schnee, weil da nur Volumen zählt, das Profil ist fast egal....man sollte den Reifen natürlich auch nicht totpumpen...



Nun ja, fahre ihn hinten mit 1,8 Bar und er ist an jeder Steigung durchgedreht. Leichte Seitenlage und das Hinterrad ist sofort ausgebrochen. Vorne das gleiche Spiel, kleine Lenkbewegung und der Reifen rutsch lustig hin und her. 
Meine Gegend ist eher für wenig schnee bekannt, bis 10 cm gehts aber heute bei ca 25-30cm auf den Bergen... War trotzdem interessant

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Domme02 (31. Januar 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Hier in Hamburg fängt es an zu tauen und es wird immer matschieger. Fühlt sich irgendwie nach bergauf an..... aber auch schön Wird aber langsam Zeit für besseres Wetter...



sehr, sehr schönes Bike!! Mal wieder ein reinrassiges Race Bike






Ich habe da mal was in deinem Album gefunden. Sorry aber ich musste es einfach posten. Sieht sehr geil aus! Da lebt jemand den MTB-Sport. 

Respekt!


----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2010)

Danke, stehe halt auf Grün. Solange es nichts mit Fußball zu tun hat!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Januar 2010)

wenn ich keinen keller hätte, dann würden meine bikes sicher auch so im arbeitszimmer an der wand hängen.

naja, eins vielleicht im wohnzimmer über dem tv. 


schick isses auf jeden fall!


----------



## Fusion-Racer (31. Januar 2010)

Sieht geil aus, nur der LRS passt mMn garnicht zum Bike!
Da wäre was schlichtes schwarzes deutlich schöner ( und von der Funktion ist der Crossmax ja uch nix weltbewegendes ), das rot wirkt viel zu aufdringlich und passt leider überhaupt nicht ins farbkonzept


----------



## dre (31. Januar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> sehr, sehr schönes Bike!! Mal wieder ein reinrassiges Race Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... und wenn das Ding nach einer ordentlichen Runde mal so richtig eingesaut ist? Komplett waschen, legen, fönen? Oder hängt es auch mal dreckig an der Wand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (31. Januar 2010)

@dre

Natürlich.....Das ist meine Küche und die Farbe ist aus Latex. Wenn es zu dreckig ist kommt es mit in die Dusche. Ein Fön gibt es nicht in meinem Haushalt


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2010)

Ich war gestern mal mit dem Hardtail im Schnee:





Auf der vorgestern angetauten und gestern hartgefrorenen Piste konnte man richtig gut vorankommen. Das sah heute bei Tauwetter schon wieder ganz anders aus.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2010)

Kann es sein, dass immer mehr Leute Univega fahren, oder fällt nur mir das auf?


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Januar 2010)

Hier mal mein frisch aufgehübschtes 05er Avalanche:



Detail:


----------



## Domme02 (31. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass immer mehr Leute Univega fahren, oder fällt nur mir das auf?


 ja stimmt. sind ja auch nicht schlecht die dinger.

Bei mir in der Umgebung ist momentan alles mit Univega gepflastert. Liegt wohl daran, dass der beste und netteste Schrauber hier bei uns die dinger verkauft.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ja stimmt. sind ja auch nicht schlecht die dinger.
> 
> Bei mir in der Umgebung ist momentan alles mit Univega gepflastert. Liegt wohl daran, dass der beste und netteste Schrauber hier bei uns die dinger verkauft.



Moin,

redest Du von Alberto? 

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (31. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> redest Du von Alberto?
> 
> ...


hey cool. Ja tue ich.

Spricht er sich schon bis nach niedersachsen rum?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> hey cool.
> 
> Ja tu ich.



Ist auch ein super Typ!


----------



## CubElite (31. Januar 2010)

ready for season 2010









mehr pics in meinem album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26270


----------



## ScottErda (31. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich noch warten, bis der Schnee weg ist, aber ich befürchte das es noch ewig dauert..

deshalb hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Spielzeug (leider weisses Bike auf weissen Grund *lol* Bilder mit mehr Kontrast und Sonne folgen im Frühling!!)










Kanns kaum erwarten die erste Tour zu drehen...


----------



## Kaprado (31. Januar 2010)

Ich kanns kaum erwarten, dass diese Weiß-Manie endlich vorüber ist. Und damit meine ich nicht den Schnee.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ich kanns kaum erwarten, dass diese Weiß-Manie endlich vorüber ist. Und damit meine ich nicht den Schnee.



Dito.


----------



## fuzzball (31. Januar 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Nun ja, fahre ihn hinten mit 1,8 Bar und er ist an jeder Steigung durchgedreht. Leichte Seitenlage und das Hinterrad ist sofort ausgebrochen. Vorne das gleiche Spiel, kleine Lenkbewegung und der Reifen rutsch lustig hin und her.
> Meine Gegend ist eher für wenig schnee bekannt, bis 10 cm gehts aber heute bei ca 25-30cm auf den Bergen... War trotzdem interessant
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



aus meiner sicht zuviel bar für Schnee; geh mal runter auf 1.2 bis 1.4bar bei Schnee merkt man nicht wie schwammig das ist, nur wieviel Grip man hat


----------



## chris-vr6 (5. Februar 2010)

mir gefällt das weisse sehr gut!!
dezent,und trotzdem auffällig! cool!


----------



## hellmachine (5. Februar 2010)

sehe ich genauso. farbe hin oder her, aber schöne proportionen und details.




chris-vr6 schrieb:


> mir gefällt das weisse sehr gut!!
> dezent,und trotzdem auffällig! cool!


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ich kanns kaum erwarten, dass diese Weiß-Manie endlich vorüber ist. Und damit meine ich nicht den Schnee.



Blöde Zwischenfrage: Was ist an der Weiß-Manie schlechter als an der sich seit Jahren hartnäckig haltenden Schwarz-und-oder-Silber-Manie? Ich finds schick, obwohl ich mehr Mut zur Farbe auch begrüßen würde. Die roten Details hätte ich aber, passend zur Gabel, in blau genommen.

Schöne Bikes hier. Auch schön, mal jemand anderen mit einer Axon zu sehen. Meiner Meinung nach eine total unterschätzte Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (5. Februar 2010)

Ich mach'  auch mal mit.
Mein Würfel:





Blaue oder rote Pellen sind in Arbeit.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (5. Februar 2010)

Das schöne Rad, bitte mach diese Plattformpedale ab und such nach blauen Klickies. Dann noch Aufkleber von den Felgen ziehen (Fön hilft) und dann vielleicht blaue Aluschrauben für die Kettenblätter!


----------



## Somnus (5. Februar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Das schöne Rad, bitte mach diese Plattformpedale ab und such nach blauen Klickies. Dann noch Aufkleber von den Felgen ziehen (Fön hilft) und dann vielleicht blaue Aluschrauben für die Kettenblätter!



Du hast was gegen Felgenaufkleber kann das? 

Ne du, komm mir mal nich mit Klickies, die hasse ich wie die Pest!
Plattformpedale sind für mich das Einzig Wahre. 

Über Farben lässt sich streiten - mir gefällt's. 

Gruß
Somnus


----------



## Deichradler (5. Februar 2010)

Dann nimm wenigestens blaue Pedale und dreh den Vorbau noch, ber der Gelegenheit kannst auch gleich nen Flatbar montieren.
Mag ja die Reaction´s.


----------



## Somnus (5. Februar 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Dann nimm wenigestens blaue Pedale und dreh den Vorbau noch, ber der Gelegenheit kannst auch gleich nen Flatbar montieren.
> Mag ja die Reaction´s.



Ja blaue wären besser, aber die hatte ich noch von meinem alten Renner. Tausche ich aber mal aus bei Gelegenheit.

Flatbar war anfangs drauf - sieht einfach sch*** aus. Zudem richte ich doch die Position des Vorbaus nicht nach der Optik!  Also wieso sollte ich den also hochdrehen?


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (5. Februar 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Ich mach'  auch mal mit.
> Mein Würfel:



Würfel trifft's!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2010)

Andere Reifen, anderer Sattel, andere Pedale (sowohl wegen Farbe als auch wegen der Bauart) und ein Flatbar wären schön. So würde mir das Reaction echt gut gefallen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2010)

schon ne heisse xc race maschine


----------



## Deichradler (5. Februar 2010)

> Zudem richte ich doch die Position des Vorbaus nicht nach der Optik!  Also wieso sollte ich den also hochdrehen?


Deiner ist hochgedreht 
N´ Rizer am Hardtail ist einfach nur kagge.:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (5. Februar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Andere Reifen, anderer Sattel, andere Pedale (sowohl wegen Farbe als auch wegen der Bauart) und ein Flatbar wären schön. So würde mir das Reaction echt gut gefallen.



Meint ihr nicht, dass das zuviel Blau wird? Dachte Anfangs daran ein paar Akzente in einer anderen Farbe zu setzen.

Wie gesagt, die Reifen sind in Arbeit und Sattel+Pedale sind Altlasten vom Vorgänger. Sind aber demnächst auch fällig.
Die Flatbars gefallen mir nicht.
Was die Felgenaufkleber angeht - wäre eine Überlegung wert die abzumachen.

Hat einer von euch Ideen, wo ich blaue Pellen her bekomme?
Auch gute Vorschläge für blaue Pedale sind willkommen - bitte KEINE Klickies!


----------



## Somnus (5. Februar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> schon ne heisse xc race maschine



Danke! 
Und du hast nichts zu meckern? 

Ne Quatsch, Kritik ist ja gewünscht!


----------



## Somnus (5. Februar 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Deiner ist hochgedreht
> N´ Rizer am Hardtail ist einfach nur kagge.:kotz:



Ich könnte ja auch einen noch steileren Vorbau montieren, dass meinte ich damit!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Februar 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Danke!
> Und du hast nichts zu meckern?
> 
> Ne Quatsch, Kritik ist ja gewünscht!



fuer ein tourenrad ok


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht, dass das zuviel Blau wird? Dachte Anfangs daran ein paar Akzente in einer anderen Farbe zu setzen.



Kein blau mehr!


----------



## Somnus (5. Februar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kein blau mehr!



Finde ich auch. 
Allerdings reizen mich schon blaue Pellen.

Welche Alternativfarbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (5. Februar 2010)

Ich würde das Rot komplett rausnehmen und auch bei normalen Reifen bleiben. Und natürlich Eggbeater SL mit blauer Feder ;-).

mfg
stefan


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2010)

Der Sattel, die Satteltasche und die Pedale sind ja schrecklich! 
Achso, die Felgenaufkleber will ich nicht vergessen.


----------



## ScottErda (5. Februar 2010)

chris-vr6 schrieb:


> mir gefällt das weisse sehr gut!!
> dezent,und trotzdem auffällig! cool!


Danke!!



hellmachine schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso. farbe hin oder her, aber schöne proportionen und details.


Nochmal Danke!!



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Blöde Zwischenfrage: Was ist an der Weiß-Manie schlechter als an der sich seit Jahren hartnäckig haltenden Schwarz-und-oder-Silber-Manie? Ich finds schick, obwohl ich mehr Mut zur Farbe auch begrüßen würde. Die roten Details hätte ich aber, passend zur Gabel, in blau genommen.



Das mit den roten Details ist aus der Not heraus geboren...
Mein Händler hatte nur noch einen roten Keil Steuersatz, als ich den Rahmen geholt hatte. Die Fox hatte ich ja schon zu hause und zu Beginn sah der rote Steuersatz ziemlich verloren aus.
Deshalb hab ich hier und da noch bisschen rotes Eloxsal verbaut.
Klar ne Rock Shox Sid oder Reba mit roten Decals würde besser passen.
Aber in Real sieht es gar nicht soo schlimm aus, mit den blauen Sachen an meiner Fox


----------



## Somnus (5. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der Sattel, die Satteltasche und die Pedale sind ja schrecklich!
> Achso, die Felgenaufkleber will ich nicht vergessen.



Die bösen Felgenaufkleber! Schrecklich!  :kotz:


----------



## carofem (6. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der Sattel, die Satteltasche und die Pedale sind ja schrecklich!
> Achso, die Felgenaufkleber will ich nicht vergessen.


 
Zum Sattel kann ich nur soviel sagen der muss einfach zum Hintern passen mehr nicht.
Satteltasche muss man fürs Knipsen nicht unbedingt entfernen.
Ändern würd ich nur die leckeren Pedale.


----------



## unocz (6. Februar 2010)

ok es mag geschmackssache sein aber das blaue reaction wurde echt versaut. um meinen weltfrieden wieder herzustellen muss ich meines nochmal posten.











laufräder kommen irgendwann noch andere


----------



## gtbiker (6. Februar 2010)

ok es mag geschmackssache sein aber das rote reaction wurde echt versaut.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2010)

aufkleber von den felgen und schon wirds besser.

im gegensatz zu dem blau-roten ists aber viel besser.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (6. Februar 2010)

Was zum Geier habt ihr bloß alle mit der Felgenaufkleber-runter-Manie? Tausend mal schlimmer als diese dappischen Aufkleber sind die heutzutage völlig überdimensionierten Schriftzüge auf den Reifen.


----------



## scapin-biker (6. Februar 2010)

Seh ich genauso !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (6. Februar 2010)

Die Schriftzüge sind meist je wenigstens Symmetrisch angeordnet und meist nur in zwei farben gehalten. Die Aufkleber sind jedoch mit mehreren Farben, unsymmetrisch und fein gekliedert.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Februar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> ok es mag geschmackssache sein aber das rote reaction wurde echt versaut.



es mag geschmackssache sein, aber cubes sind sehr häufig hässlich.


----------



## unocz (6. Februar 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> ok es mag geschmackssache sein aber das rote reaction wurde echt versaut.




wie wurde es denn versaut? hauptsache dumm gequatscht


----------



## Nafets190 (6. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder ein schönes Cube
Über den Sattel bitte hinwegsehen, mein Speedy is beim Doktor!






Und hier zusammen mit dem Bike meines kleinen Bruders.





Stefan


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Februar 2010)

Ihr solltet eure Durins tauschen, die matte Gabelkrone deiner Durin passt besser ans NoSaint und andersherum die Glänzende ans Cube^^ Das NoSaint ist aber leider das schönere...


----------



## Nafets190 (6. Februar 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Ihr solltet eure Durins tauschen, die matte Gabelkrone deiner Durin passt besser ans NoSaint und andersherum die Glänzende ans Cube



Das liegt daran das die Gabel am NoSaint eine Menja ist, aber recht hast du.


----------



## morph027 (6. Februar 2010)

Schicker Würfel, auf jeden Fall! Und das No Saint ist noch einen Micro-Tick schicker


----------



## Nafets190 (6. Februar 2010)

und leichter, aber nicht mehr lange. Dann habe ich allerdings auch keine Cube mehr


----------



## Northern lite (6. Februar 2010)

Hast Du am linken Barend (aus Fahrersicht) den Deckel verloren?

die beiden gefallen mir sehr sehr gut... kein Vergleich zu den vorherigen....

selbstverständlich auch sehr gute Fotos... so möchte ich auch fotographieren können (aber allerdings auch kein gutes Fotoequipement)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (6. Februar 2010)

Es geht auch mit Felgenaufkleber, aber Rizer geht nicht





Gruß
Christian


----------



## hhninja81 (6. Februar 2010)

...was so "Kleinigkeiten" ausmachen......


----------



## unocz (6. Februar 2010)

schönes cube


----------



## gtbiker (6. Februar 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> wie wurde es denn versaut? hauptsache dumm gequatscht


Die Frage ist doch eher was daran nicht versaut wurde?
Und nebenbeibemerkt hab ich dich zitiert apropos hauptsache dumm gequatscht.
so, bin weg.

@Nafets: Sehr professionelle Bilder!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (6. Februar 2010)

Alles sehr schöne Bikes auf diese Seite.

Mfg


----------



## BierBaron (6. Februar 2010)

Und hier nochmal mein NoSaint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2010)

super bild !

die schrift der griffe, besonders vom linken, bitte noch grade nach vorne ausrichten.


----------



## Somnus (6. Februar 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> ok es mag geschmackssache sein aber das blaue reaction wurde echt versaut. um meinen weltfrieden wieder herzustellen muss ich meines nochmal posten.
> 
> laufräder kommen irgendwann noch andere



Ja, dein Rad ist das Geilste ever!!!
Aubanan! Hier sind echt ein paar engstirnige Idioten unterwegs!


----------



## Somnus (6. Februar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Es geht auch mit Felgenaufkleber, aber Rizer geht nicht
> 
> Gruß
> Christian



"...aber Rizer geht nicht..." siehst doch wie das geht! Boahr dieses Schubladendenken! 
Bin ich hier im Kindergarten gelandet?


----------



## Somnus (6. Februar 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein schönes Cube
> Über den Sattel bitte hinwegsehen, mein Speedy is beim Doktor!
> 
> 
> ...



Deinen irrwitzigen Eingangskommentar überhöre ich einfach mal. 

Trotzdem sehr schöne Räder.


----------



## dre (6. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> super bild !
> 
> die schrift der griffe, besonders vom linken, bitte noch grade nach vorne ausrichten.



... darauf geschi$$en. Ist ein schönes Bike.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Februar 2010)

@ Somnus: Mit Kritik an Deinen Rädern umgehen ist nicht gerade Deine Stärke, oder?
Ich kann sehr gut damit leben, wenn meine Räder nicht allen und jedem gefallen. Dafür sind die Geschmäcker zu verschieden. Leg Dir auf Dauer lieber auch so eine Haltung zu, ist entspannter.

Von den ganzen Cubes hier gefällt mir das aus # 662 am besten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2010)

@ Somnus: ich binge es nur mal kurz auf den punkt, vllt hast du einfach nicht verstanden um was es "uns" geht. 
das hier ist das xc-RACING forum. und da ist es halt tatsache, das man keine plattform pedale, eigentlich keinen rizer (bis auf ausnamen!) und definitiv keinen lenker ueber sattel faehrt. geht einfach nicht, wenn man RENNEN faehrt. und um solche raeder geht es HIER.

das mit den felgen fand ich au immer geblah, aber dann hab ich es mal gemacht und muss sage, es sieht einfach WEIT besser aus.

und das man hier noch ein paar bilder sieht, hier mal das specci das ich meinem dad zusammenge baut hab. der antrieb wird noch auf x9 getauscht und ne kurbel kommt au noch ne andere dran.


----------



## aggro-ab (7. Februar 2010)

@Somnus
Wenn du nicht mit Kritik umgehen kannst solltest du dein Rad auch hier nicht zeigen.

Rote Pedalen und dann auch noch so klobige Plattformdinger!? Wahnsinn, dass einem so etwas gefallen  . Verrückte Welt.

Meine Meinung: Das Bike ist definitiv in den Top 5 der hässlichsten Bikes dieses Threads vertreten.


----------



## SingleLight (7. Februar 2010)




----------



## Greg House (7. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> aufkleber von den felgen und schon wirds besser.
> 
> im gegensatz zu dem blau-roten ists aber viel besser.


 
Sehen beide furchbar aus. Original sehen die Räder besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (7. Februar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Sehe beide furchbar aus. Original sehen die Räder besser aus.


----------



## Somnus (7. Februar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @ Somnus: ich binge es nur mal kurz auf den punkt, vllt hast du einfach nicht verstanden um was es "uns" geht.
> das hier ist das xc-RACING forum. und da ist es halt tatsache, das man keine plattform pedale, eigentlich keinen rizer (bis auf ausnamen!) und definitiv keinen lenker ueber sattel faehrt. geht einfach nicht, wenn man RENNEN faehrt. und um solche raeder geht es HIER.
> 
> das mit den felgen fand ich au immer geblah, aber dann hab ich es mal gemacht und muss sage, es sieht einfach WEIT besser aus.



Kritik ist in Ordnung, aber es kommt drauf an wie man sie äußert!!! 
Nur weil ich vorübergehend meine alten Pedale an mein bike schraube ist die Kiste direkt "total versaut"?! Ja ne is klar! 
Mag ja sein, dass ich mein bike nicht sehr race-lastig konfiguriert habe, aber deswegen wird aus dem bike nicht der letzte Hobel.
Es kommen demnächst blaue Pedale ran und die Felgenaufkleber na ja, mich stört's nicht unbedingt.
Was den Rizer angeht: mir gefallen die Vogelstangen nun mal nicht. Und so wie ich das sehe ist mein Lenker definitiv nicht über Sattelniveau. 

Aber du hast Recht, ich war gestern etwas angefressen, sorry!


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2010)

Das hier auch mal die Flatbarfanatiker Kritik bekommen und nicht nur andersrum.

Ich fahre auch nurnoch Lowriser. Laut vielen Berichten und ärztlichen Studien sind Lowriser auch effektiver/besser als Flatbars. Auch in Bezug auf die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit. Flatbars kann man dann wohl als altmodisch und überholt ansehen. Und wenn jemand das nicht glaubt, der soll sich überlegen warum im Worldcup fast nurnoch Lowriser gefahren werden.

Aber jedem das Seine. Jeder soll fahren wie er will


----------



## Northern lite (7. Februar 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Das hier auch mal die Flatbarfanatiker Kritik bekommen und nicht nur andersrum.
> 
> Ich fahre auch nurnoch Lowriser. Laut vielen Berichten und ärztlichen Studien sind Flatbars auch effektiver/besser als Flatbars. Auch in Bezug auf die körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit. Flatbars kann man dann wohl als altmodisch und überholt ansehen. Und wenn jemand das nicht glaubt, der soll sich überlegen warum im Worldcup fast nurnoch Flatbars gefahren werden.
> 
> Aber jedem das Seine. Jeder soll fahren wie er will



???????????????? wer soll das verstehen??????


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2010)

Sry. Hab´s editiert 

Achja. Und ich fahre nicht Lowriser wegen den Berichten, sondern weil ich von DH auf XC kam und bergab lieber gute Kontrolle habe beim fliegen lassen


----------



## eddy 1 (7. Februar 2010)

Flatbarfahrer


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Und wenn jemand das nicht glaubt, der soll sich überlegen warum im Worldcup fast nurnoch Flatbars gefahren werden.



guck dir mal petejupps bilderthread an und du wirst dich wundern wie viele leute mit low risern unterwegs sind.


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2010)

Mal ein schönes Gruppenbild. Demnächst kommt wohl ´ne Race Face Next SL-Kurbel




k_star schrieb:


> guck dir mal petejupps bilderthread an und du wirst dich wundern wie viele leute mit low risern unterwegs sind.



Ja, meine Lowriser. Hatte mich verschrieben. Ansonsten würde ich ja nicht sagen "Kritik" wenn ich dann meinen würde das die meisten Flatbars fahren . Würde ja keinen Sinn ergeben *gg*


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2010)

aber platform pedale hab ich da noch nie gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber platform pedale hab ich da noch nie gesehen



Da muss ich dir Recht geben


----------



## killer_karpfen (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Würde mein Bike auch gerne mal zeigen. Kann mir jemand kurz erklären wie ich das bild einfügen kann. Also kein Anhang sonder das es schon offen unter meinem Beitrag zu sehen ist


----------



## Piktogramm (7. Februar 2010)

Ganz oben ist in der horizontalen Linkliste das Fotoalbum verlinkt. Dort ist eigentlich alles selbstklärend (Augen auf und lesen  ) da kannst du Fotos hochladen. Wenn du dann auf "großes Bild" der hochgeladenen Bilder klickst steht in der Adresszeile deines Browsers der Pfad des Bildes. Selbigen kopierst du, gehst zurück zum Porst erstellen und drückst jetzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und gibst den Link ein.
TATA


----------



## rboncube (7. Februar 2010)

Cube versteht es wie kaum eine zweite Bikefirma super schöne und pott häßliche Räder zu designen. Manchmal topen sie dabei sogar die alten Corratecs. Beste Beispiele sind ja auf der letzten Seite gut vertreten. Das Schwarze schaut aber schon verdammt gut und schnell aus. Das No Saint ebenfalls. Was mich aber total faszienierte sind die Fotos. Hat die ein Profie gemacht. Würde mich interessieren mit welcher Kamera und welcher Einstellung.

Gruß René


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Februar 2010)

klick mal auf die bilder vom cube und no saint.
bei flickr steht alles was du wissen möchtest. 
rechts steht aufgenommen mit und dort auf weitere eigenschaften klicken.


----------



## killer_karpfen (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habs geschaft  . Hier mein erstes bzw. Azubi Mtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (7. Februar 2010)

mach ganz schnell den ständer ab sonst lynchen sie dich gleich


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2010)

ok,... da wir hier im racing forum sind:
die plastik dinger von den pedalen weg, den staender weg(wie du schon gemerkt hast kommt man ohne aus), ne gescheite trinkflasche rockt au, und die lenker pos ist fuer racen au zu hoch. 

aber nur weil wir hier im race forum sind


----------



## killer_karpfen (7. Februar 2010)

> lynchen sie dich gleich


Was meinste mit lynchen? Das Wort ist mir unbekannt.
Bei mir bleibt der Ständer dran. Die paar Gramm machen mir nichts aus. 
Fahr nicht auf Zeit bzw. Rennen.


----------



## moe 11 (7. Februar 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynchjustiz

das mein ich damit


----------



## killer_karpfen (7. Februar 2010)

Oh, das mit dem Race Forum wusste ich nicht. Hab nur gelesen Cross Country Bikes.
Hab ne andere Trinkflasche aber bin zu faul zum umschütten 
Pedalen müssen auch dran bleiben. Benutze das Bike auch ohne Klickschuhe.
Also für den Alltag


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2010)

naja... wie gesagt race forum... daher net gaaanz so richtig hier, aber viel spass damit trotzdem


----------



## Domme02 (7. Februar 2010)

@nopain  trägt das Anti-Agressions-Training Früchte? 
@bierbaron geiles No Saint!!! Und fotografieren kannst du auch noch.


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Februar 2010)

Wenn du im Gelände schnell fährst bergab, auch wenn´s kein Rennen ist fallen die Ständer gerne rum, klappen runter und das ist Gefahrenpotential. Mit dem Gulaschrad als Kind hatte ich auch so´nen Ständer dran. Wenn´s rumpelig bergabging ist das Teil dauernd runter gekommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2010)

net immer aber heute schon... naechste woche ruhe woche und dann nach malle 
da bin ich schon mal ausgeglichen


----------



## unocz (7. Februar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> net immer aber heute schon... naechste woche ruhe woche und dann nach malle
> da bin ich schon mal ausgeglichen



du hasts schön! nur die promenade hoch und runter oder in die berge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2010)

die promenade werde ich wohl nur am ruhetag sehen


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (7. Februar 2010)

killer_karpfen schrieb:


> Was meinste mit lynchen? Das Wort ist mir unbekannt.


Die Ausbildungsbetriebe können mit ihrer Kritik nicht so ganz im Unrecht sein!


killer_karpfen schrieb:


> Bei mir bleibt der Ständer dran. Die paar Gramm machen mir nichts aus.
> Fahr nicht auf Zeit bzw. Rennen.


Und was macht dein Rad dann im ....: "AW: Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) - Teil 1"??


----------



## killer_karpfen (7. Februar 2010)

> Und was macht dein Rad dann im ....: "AW: Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) - Teil 1"??


Ein Cross Country Bike ist es ja. Halt nicht für rennen ausgelegt.
Wie schon gesagt hab ich mich vertan und entschuldigt. Seht einfach über meine Komentare hinweg


----------



## SingleLight (7. Februar 2010)

rboncube schrieb:


> Cube versteht es wie kaum eine zweite Bikefirma super schöne und pott häßliche Räder zu designen. Manchmal topen sie dabei sogar die alten Corratecs. Beste Beispiele sind ja auf der letzten Seite gut vertreten. Das Schwarze schaut aber schon verdammt gut und schnell aus. Das No Saint ebenfalls. Was mich aber total faszienierte sind die Fotos. Hat die ein Profie gemacht. Würde mich interessieren mit welcher Kamera und welcher Einstellung.
> 
> Gruß René



Naja, CUBE hat mein Rad nicht gebaut, das war ich selber, den Rahmen haben sie billig dazu gesteuert, über die Farbe kann man streiten, klar, aber die Verarbeitung des Rahmes find ich ok.

P.S. Im dem Thead Petejupp, kann man eigentlich genau das Gegenteil sehen, da im WC kaum einer einen Rizer fährt. Aber egal, jeder sitzt ja auf seinen Esel selber.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Februar 2010)

jep, mit nem rizer kann man zur not noch (rennen) fahren,... aber mit plattform und staender net  (nix gegen den karpfen,...)
aber auch die jungs sind hier ja willkommen,... solange sie mit race-lastiger kritik leben koennen. und ab und zu haben wir ja auch noch guten ideen, mit denen man sogar ein touren bike noch verbessern kann


----------



## Somnus (8. Februar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jep, mit nem rizer kann man zur not noch (rennen) fahren,... aber mit plattform und staender net  (nix gegen den karpfen,...)
> aber auch die jungs sind hier ja willkommen,... solange sie mit race-lastiger kritik leben koennen. und ab und zu haben wir ja auch noch guten ideen, mit denen man sogar ein touren bike noch verbessern kann



Endlich fällt mal ein paar Leuten auf, dass dies mit den Rizern sehr wohl geht. Danke!!!
Und das hier NUR absolute Race-bikes "zugelassen" sind konnte ja keiner ahnen.  Dann gebt dem Thema auch einen eindeutigeren Namen, wenn ihr darauf so viel wert legt.
Das mit den Plattformpedalen sehe ich ja ein und es kommen demnächst neue ran. 
So, das soll's dazu auch gewesen sein.


----------



## Piktogramm (8. Februar 2010)

Nimms nicht persönlich, die Diskussion kommt jedesmal wenn ein Rad erhöhte Alltagstauglichkeiten hat und/oder aus Teilen bestteht die etwas aus der Reihe fallen (weil sie irgendwie doch unter Niveau einer "echten" CC-Schüssel sind)


----------



## Escobar78 (8. Februar 2010)

Morgen zusammen,

hier mal mein neuer Kilometerfresser. Hoffe es ist "RACE" lastig genug







Gruß Kevin


----------



## SingleLight (8. Februar 2010)

Na ja, es ging mir ja nicht in meiner Aussage um das geht oder geht nicht, na klar kann man mit einem Rizer fahren, dafür sind die Dinger ja gebaut,
nur ich persönlich würde mir so etwas an einem "Race"-Bike nicht bauen, das muss man aber selber dann nicht persönlich nehmen
Habe ja selber an meinem Trainingsrad einen Low-Rizer, aber nur damit ich keinen Spacerturm habe, hehe.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (8. Februar 2010)

Escobar78 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> hier mal mein neuer Kilometerfresser. Hoffe es ist "RACE" lastig genug
> 
> ...




Oh nein, jetzt geht´s gleich wieder los. 

Flatpedale!!!!!!

Ist das ein Zoolou-Rahmen?

Schaut gut aus und ist funktionell. Paßt so  (natürlich bis auf die Pedale)

Gruß René


----------



## SingleLight (8. Februar 2010)

Hi Kevin,
ganz nett, auch für dich gilt, diiiiie Pedale! Lass Dich aber nicht irre machen, das Rad ist schon echt nicht schlecht
Ist das Rad von transalp24?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Escobar78 (8. Februar 2010)

Grüßt euch,

ja ist ein Translap Stoker LTD III. Die Pedale sind für mich super. Sind Wellgo D 10 Magnesium Pedale. Das heißt die sind halb und halb. Eine Seite Klick und die andere Flat.
Ist halt ein guter Kompromiss wie ich finde. So kann auch mal schnell wohin fahren ohne vorher Klickschuhe anziehen zu müssen.


Schönen Gruß


----------



## Somnus (8. Februar 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Nimms nicht persönlich, die Diskussion kommt jedesmal wenn ein Rad erhöhte Alltagstauglichkeiten hat und/oder aus Teilen bestteht die etwas aus der Reihe fallen (weil sie irgendwie doch unter Niveau einer "echten" CC-Schüssel sind)




Ja das stimmt schon. Ich fahre halt auch mal gerne ne längere Tour und dafür hab ich es mir etwas gemütlicher gemacht. 
Ich sehe ja auch ein, dass es keine reine Race-Schleuder mehr ist. Mir gefällt's nur nicht, wenn man mein bike deswegen als letzte Schleuder hinstellt. (würde euch auch nicht gefallen) Kannst dir ja mal die Kommentare ein paar Seiten vorher ansehen. Das hat nichts mehr mit Kritik zu tun. Ich lass mich ja hier nicht kreuzigen nur weil ich nicht dem mainstream konform unterwegs bin. Aber lassen wir es gut sein.


@ Escobar78 				: black is beauty! Sehr schickes Teil! Auch mit Plattformpedalen!!!!


----------



## Somnus (8. Februar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Na ja, es ging mir ja nicht in meiner Aussage um das geht oder geht nicht, na klar kann man mit einem Rizer fahren, dafür sind die Dinger ja gebaut,
> nur ich persönlich würde mir so etwas an einem "Race"-Bike nicht bauen, das muss man aber selber dann nicht persönlich nehmen
> Habe ja selber an meinem Trainingsrad einen Low-Rizer, aber nur damit ich keinen Spacerturm habe, hehe.
> 
> ...



Ok, war net bös gemeint!


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Februar 2010)

..der stoker is fein !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (8. Februar 2010)

Escobar78 schrieb:


> Grüßt euch,
> 
> ja ist ein Translap Stoker LTD III. Die Pedale sind für mich super. Sind Wellgo D 10 Magnesium Pedale. Das heißt die sind halb und halb. Eine Seite Klick und die andere Flat.
> Ist halt ein guter Kompromiss wie ich finde. So kann auch mal schnell wohin fahren ohne vorher Klickschuhe anziehen zu müssen.
> ...



ich find die Transalp Bikes  schön schlicht und funktional. Bei den Mix Pedalen (früher am TR Rad) hatte ich immer das Problem, dass nach einer kurzen lauf/trage Passage immer der Klickteil nach unten hing und man umständlich das Pedal erstmal mit dem Fuß umdrehen musste, was speziell im schwierigeren Gelände nervig war - deswegen nach der 2. Runde runtergeflogen 
Wenn ich dennoch einen Verbesserungsvorschlag machen dürfte (falls du es noch icht selbst ausprobiert hast): dreh den Vorbau um eine vernünftige Sattelüberhöhung zu bekommen.


----------



## silverline (8. Februar 2010)

So, meins ist fertig fürs Frühjahr!
Rahmen und Kurbelgarnitur sind neu, sonst alles vom alten Rad abgebaut.
Das erste Rennen kann kommen!

Hab grad bemerkt, dass es etwas düster draussen ist um anständige Fotos zu machen...


----------



## Escobar78 (8. Februar 2010)

@fuzzball

hey, das ist ja mal eine gute Idee mit dem Vorbau umdrehen. Werd ich mal ausprobieren.Besten Dank für den Tipp
Mit den Pedalen hast schon recht. Ist schon nervig wenn man erst die richtige Pedalstellung finden muss. Allerdings hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit.
Mal schauen wie es weiterhin läuft.

Thanks @ all fürs positive Feedback.

Schönen Gruß

Kevin


----------



## Flanschbob (8. Februar 2010)

@Escobar87: vorbau umdrehen, spacer weg und matt-schwarze starrgabel rein. alles andere ist nicht RACE genug


----------



## Pupo (8. Februar 2010)

Escobar78 schrieb:


>



...den Rahmen kenn ich doch!










@ silverline: Fesches Bike, sehr schön clean aufgebaut  was ist das für ein Rahmen? Maxari?


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2010)

Wie unterschiedlich das doch aussehen kann...


----------



## silverline (8. Februar 2010)

@Pupo: Rahmen ist ein Lightech-bikes Carbon-Monocoque 12K.


----------



## dragon07 (8. Februar 2010)

silverline schrieb:


> @Pupo: Rahmen ist ein Lightech-bikes Carbon-Monocoque 12K.



Hi

Sieht gut aus. Was  wiegt der Rahmen ?

Haste mal einen Link Google gab nur Schrott.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Deleted 76843 (8. Februar 2010)

Jop das von Silverline ist der Hammer. Einzig willst du den Flaschenhalter nicht aufs UR? 

Die Zoulus gefallen auch, schön schlicht.

Mfg


----------



## silverline (8. Februar 2010)

http://www.lightech-bikes.de/index1.html

>Bikes >Mountainbike

die haben nur 1 MTB, 1 Rennrad und 1 Triatlon im Programm


der Rahmen ist mit 1200gr. nicht der leichteste
hab ihn aber um günstige 300,- ersteigert
ist direkt von Lightech und neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2010)

was mag das nur fÃ¼r ein rahmen sein !? 

fÃ¼r 300â¬ ist aber echt ok.

andere wollen dafÃ¼r bei ebay 499â¬ sofortkauf.


----------



## silverline (8. Februar 2010)

hast eine Ahnung welcher Rahmen das ist?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2010)

der standard fernost-rahmen sollte das sein.  klick

wird hier diskutiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437656&page=5


----------



## silverline (8. Februar 2010)

dürfte hinkommen, wirklich negatives hab ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden ausser den paar Gramm übergewicht

fährt sich aber gut das Ding
ist zwar noch ein bissl kalt aber angetestet hab ich das Radl schon...
ich freu mich schon zum ersten mal mit einem halbwechs leichten Rad an den Start zu gehen
meine vorherigen hatten alle so um die 13-14kg


----------



## dragon07 (9. Februar 2010)

Hi

Danke bei dem Preis sind 300â¬  geschenkt.

GrÃ¼Ãe Ike


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2010)

so jetzt mal ein ein kleines update. mehr versauen geht nicht


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Februar 2010)

sieht doch schon ganz gut aus!


----------



## drexsack (9. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällt das Reaction überraschender weise auch  War die Sattelstütze schon immer weiß?


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2010)

nee war sie nicht, das update beinhaltet die sattelstütze+klemme+schnellspanner+aufkleber von den flanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (9. Februar 2010)

Heißt du ganz zufällig Hempel?


----------



## unocz (9. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Heißt du ganz zufällig Hempel?





hahaha neee aber das sofa hab ich trotzdem


----------



## InoX (9. Februar 2010)

Hier nochmal meins mit mehrmals geforderter Thomson-Stütze 











Hier nochmal für die Interessierten mit der richtigen Seite aber mit blödem Kettenstrebenschutz  und alter Stütze:


----------



## cluso (9. Februar 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> sieht doch schon ganz gut aus!



Ja finde ich auch.

Der Flaschenhalter und der Spacer sind vielleicht zu viel des Guten, aber der Rest kannst du gut herzeigen. 

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Februar 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> Hier nochmal meins mit mehrmals geforderter Thomson-Stütze
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich finde die Geometrie von dem XTC-Rahmen klasse ; genauer geschrieben, das Verhältnis Sattelrohr zu Oberrohr!!
Tolles Teil.. 

 NeiD!!


----------



## ScottErda (9. Februar 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> so jetzt mal ein ein kleines update. mehr versauen geht nicht



Das Cremeweiss der Aufputzsteckdose passt nicht zum Weiss der Sattelstütze...also total versaut das Cube... *NeSpassSiehtGutAus*!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamburger Jung (9. Februar 2010)

Rote Aufkleber für die Reba(?) und den Flaschennhalter in dem Cube-rot sprayen. Fertig!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Februar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> ...und den Flaschennhalter in dem Cube-rot sprayen...



auf gar keinen fall!!!


----------



## Kaprado (9. Februar 2010)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Rote Aufkleber für die Reba(?) und den Flaschennhalter in dem Cube-rot sprayen. Fertig!



Hört doch mal bitte auf ihn zu verarschen, langsam ist es echt nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## unocz (10. Februar 2010)

hey ****, jetzt issa rot. sieht aber garnicht so schlecht aus. pics kommen noch


----------



## Northern lite (10. Februar 2010)

bitte nicht... das Rad haben wir jetzt schon oft genug gesehen.....


----------



## alexftw (10. Februar 2010)

Immerhin scheint er alles zu machen, was man ihm sagt. N' gewissen Unterhaltungswert hat die Sache damit schon.


----------



## unocz (10. Februar 2010)

ich mache immer alles was man mir sagt.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> ich mache immer alles was man mir sagt.



Cool, mal schauen was wir damit noch anfangen können...


----------



## morph027 (10. Februar 2010)

Da fallen mir spontan die ganzen Eloxalfarben der 90er ein, die man schön verteilen könnte


----------



## Greg House (10. Februar 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> ich mache immer alles was man mir sagt.


 
Dann erstmal den Spacerturm beseitigen
Als nächstens bitte den Sattel in weiß und nicht creme
Reifen bitte komplett schwarz.
Bitte nicht mit eloxal Farben anfangen ( ala Tune)
Passen nicht auf dieses Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (10. Februar 2010)

Zimmer aufräumen....


----------



## eightball28 (10. Februar 2010)

Bügel in den Kleiderschrank


----------



## Northern lite (10. Februar 2010)

mein Auto müßte demnächst mal schön poliert werden!!


----------



## Greg House (10. Februar 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> mein Auto müßte demnächst mal schön poliert werden!!


 
Stimmt mein Auto müsste auch wieder Poliert werden


----------



## SingleLight (10. Februar 2010)

Geil!!!


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2010)

Das sieht wirklich gut aus. Allerdings würde ich den gelben Aukleber an der Felge abmachen wenn man schon eine Farbe verfolgt. 
Habt ihr für das Giant XTC auf der Vorseite noch Verbesserungsvorschläge die bezahlbar sind? Also jetzt nicht mit Laufrädern oder so anfangen. Hundert Euro wäre machbar, bin halt nurn armer Zivi. 

mfg InoX


----------



## Greg House (10. Februar 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> Das sieht wirklich gut aus. Allerdings würde ich den gelben Aukleber an der Felge abmachen wenn man schon eine Farbe verfolgt.
> Habt ihr für das Giant XTC auf der Vorseite noch Verbesserungsvorschläge die bezahlbar sind? Also jetzt nicht mit Laufrädern oder so anfangen. Hundert Euro wäre machbar, bin halt nurn armer Zivi.
> 
> mfg InoX


 
Sind schon endfernt. Bilder sind schon älter


----------



## Greg House (10. Februar 2010)




----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2010)

Dann ists aber wirklich perfekt. Finde Orange sehr geil. Slebst die Schrauben vom Getränkehalter... wasn Traum 
Sieht auch sehr leicht aus. Was wiegts denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (10. Februar 2010)

9,724kg

rot finde ich aber auch geil am Bike


----------



## Illuminus (10. Februar 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> Das sieht wirklich gut aus. Allerdings würde ich den gelben Aukleber an der Felge abmachen wenn man schon eine Farbe verfolgt.
> Habt ihr für das Giant XTC auf der Vorseite noch Verbesserungsvorschläge die bezahlbar sind? Also jetzt nicht mit Laufrädern oder so anfangen. Hundert Euro wäre machbar, bin halt nurn armer Zivi.
> 
> mfg InoX



Sparen und Laufräder wechseln   evtl. Sattel...muss aba zum Arsch passen


----------



## Greg House (10. Februar 2010)

Dazu noch ein Neon grün







Leider noch nicht ganz fertig 
Nokon konnte noch nicht Liefern


----------



## morph027 (10. Februar 2010)

Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber trotzdem irgendwie schick 

Wenn das ganze Geraffel nur nicht so furchtbar teuer wäre...


----------



## InoX (10. Februar 2010)

Das Grüne ist auch nicht schelcht aber mir gefällt das andere besser. Der Kontrast von Rot zu Grün ist allerdings sehr schön.

Ich spare ja aber für nen Urlaub in Südtirol wo ich dann schön biken kann  An den Sattel hab ich auch schon  gedacht, was flaches und leichteres wäre geil. Habe dabei an den Fizik Antares oder nen netten SLR gedacht. Natürlich in weiß, weil in schwarz macht der Sattel den Eindruck des Rades kaputt.
Der Wtb passt aber halt ganz gut zu meinem Arsch deswegen hab ich immer noch nicht so richtig die Notwendigkeit gesehen  Leicht wird das Bike wahrscheinlich eh nie richtig. Ich bin im Moment dabei die 11 nieder zu machen  mit dem nötigen Kleingeld wäre das auch kein Problem. Ichhabe ne Liste da sind schon die 10.4 angepeilt...

mfg InoX


----------



## mr.it (10. Februar 2010)

was isn das für ein geiler rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (10. Februar 2010)

mr.it schrieb:


> was isn das für ein geiler rahmen?


 
Welchen Rahmen meinst Du?
Independent oder den Agresti Rahmen?
IF kommt aus den USA 
Ist eine richtig geile Kultmarke die nach Mass fertigt. Gibt es seit 1995.
Agresti ist ein Rahmenbauer aus Hessen. Auch sehr hochwertig und nach Mass gefertigt.
Ich liebe Stahl


----------



## Clemens (10. Februar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Welchen Rahmen meinst Du?
> Independent oder den Agresti Rahmen?
> IF kommt aus den USA
> Ist eine richtig geile Kultmarke die nach Mass fertigt. Gibt es seit 1995.
> ...



Das Agresti ist super (meine Wahl fürs kommende Stahl-HT, aber dezenter), trotzdem fehlt an Deinem Manta immer noch das 'non plus Ultra' - der Fuchsschwanz!!!! No Merci...


----------



## Greg House (10. Februar 2010)

Clemens schrieb:


> Das Agresti ist super (meine Wahl fürs kommende Stahl-HT, aber dezenter), trotzdem fehlt an Deinem Manta immer noch das 'non plus Ultra' - der Fuchsschwanz!!!! No Merci...


 
Zur der Zeit wo der Manta gebaut wurde hat noch keiner an Fuchsschwanz gedacht. Das Auto ist Unrestauriertes Kulturgut


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2010)

Moin,

da werfe mir noch mal jemand farbliche Experimente vor!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Greg House (10. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da werfe mir noch mal jemand farbliche Experimente vor!
> 
> ...


 
Nie drauf hören

In natura sieht es sehr oft richtig geil aus


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Nie drauf hören
> 
> In natura sieht es sehr oft richtig geil aus



Sehe ich ja genauso, schau einfach nur in mein Fotoalbum!


----------



## SingleLight (10. Februar 2010)

Das Agresti finde ich auch cool
Seltsam steile Bremsgriffstellung

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Greg House (10. Februar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Das Agresti finde ich auch cool
> Seltsam steile Bremsgriffstellung
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


 
Nicht seltsam

Nur richtig eingestellt für mich. Hand abknicken ist nicht


----------



## zingel (10. Februar 2010)

ich fahr auch so, ist also richtig.


----------



## SingleLight (11. Februar 2010)

Von Falsch habe ich ja nichts geschrieben Aber wo dran liegt es, einen ziemlich langen Oberkörper zur gesamten Körpergröße?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (11. Februar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Von Falsch habe ich ja nichts geschrieben Aber wo dran liegt es, einen ziemlich langen Oberkörper zur gesamten Körpergröße?
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


 
An der Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## cluso (11. Februar 2010)

Post 760 und Post 764 müssten erst ab 22 Uhr freigeschaltet sein aufgrund von Pornografischem Inhalt... 


Beides sind wirkliche Sahnestücke.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## SingleLight (11. Februar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> An der Sattelüberhöhung.



 Ich glaube meine Sattelüberhöhung ist nicht weniger krass (bin 192) und ich habe sicher nicht meine Bremshebel so eingestellt!


----------



## Greg House (11. Februar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine Sattelüberhöhung ist nicht weniger krass (bin 192) und ich habe sicher nicht meine Bremshebel so eingestellt!


Genaue Erklärung per PN


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. Februar 2010)

soso......


----------



## volki3 (12. Februar 2010)

Der Rahmen ist Geil, aber der Rest.... 
Da passt alles net zusammen.
Sorry....


----------



## InoX (12. Februar 2010)

Find ich auch iwie bissel bunt. goldene Felgen, schwarzer Rahmen weiße Gabel und die rote KCNC... hm Aber fährt sich bestimmt trotzdem super so wie aussieht.

mfG InoX


----------



## Fezza (12. Februar 2010)

Sorry, aber es sieht trotz geiler Parts aus wie ein "Zuhälterschlitten"....

...vielleicht würde eine goldene Sattelstütze die ganze sache schon etwas entschärfen... die Teile find ich geil! wenn das Bild schwarz-weiss wäre, wäre es ein richtiges Traumbike


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2010)

jetzt lasst den buben doch! es ist sicher ein schritt in die richtige richtung.

das rot der stuetze stoehert noch ein bissle (ist verlohren) aber die sollte es ja auch in gold geben, alternativ ne schwarze.

was ich noch gut faende, waere ein golden frm kurbel. und ein satz exustar pedale mit der nitrierten titan achse.

wenn gold dann halt konsequent.

edit: aber WO ZUM GEIER hast du das bild ohne schnee gemacht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## könni__ (12. Februar 2010)

Ich finde das Storck auf den Bildern nicht schlecht. Der Rahmen ist schon schön! Rot schwarz sieht in echt eigentlich immer ganz gut aus dazu passten auch ein die goldenen Felgen. baue auch gerade ein schwarz rot goldenes bike zusammen. (Hat sich durch Zufall so ergeben.)  Ist aber bestimmt nicht jedermanns Sache die meisten bauen die Carbonrahmen hier ja weiß oder schwarz auf. Eine schwarze Gabel fände ich im Storck besser.

Das Agresti ist zeitlos schön so wie ein Stahlbike sein sollte
IF und Manta


----------



## Fezza (12. Februar 2010)

Wie gesagt, das Bike finde ich grundsätzlich geil! schwarze Stütze und FRM-Kurbel würden das Bike natürlich zum absoluten Oberrenner machen!!


----------



## Bike_Atze (12. Februar 2010)

Montiere ne schwarze Sattestütze und das Rad wirkt deutlich edler. Goldene Felgen sind nicht jedermanns Sache, wirken aber in Verbindung mit den passenden Bremsen und zum schwarzen Rad ganz gut. Nur die Sattelstütze zerstört die ganze Optik!

Und auf keinen Fall mehr Gold...keine goldene Kurbel, keine goldenen Stütze...das würde die Optik erschlagen!


----------



## SingleLight (12. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mir erst noch den passenden Umwerfer zur 960er Serie besorgen Sonst nettes Rad.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Matthias3977 (12. Februar 2010)

Hi,

da wir hier ja einige Designexperten haben, wollte ich mal fragen ob an mein Bike die Magura Marta SL Magnesium in rot, weiß passt.
Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Bremse, und die sollte natürlich auch optisch ans Rad passen. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch noch andere Vorschäge, zum Beispiel die Avid Elexir CR in rot, weiß.
Oder denkt Ihr ich sollte lieber schlicht bleiben und eine schwarze Bremse verbauen?






Grüße Matthias


----------



## volki3 (12. Februar 2010)

Geiles Radl 
Würd ne Weiße Bremse verbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach würden beide genannten Bremsen optisch passen. Die Magura eventuell sogar etwas besser.


----------



## Fezza (12. Februar 2010)

Ich würde eine schwarze, maximal aber eine rote Bremse montieren. Mir persönlich würde die Avid besser gefallen.

übrigens ein sehr geiles Bike!!


----------



## MTB_Matze (12. Februar 2010)

Mir persönlich würde eine schwarze besser gefallen an deinem Bike.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2010)

ich finde das eloxal rot sehr selten zu lackrot passt.


----------



## Matthias3977 (12. Februar 2010)

@nopain-nogain
schließt du deswegen die Avid Elexir aus, oder auch die Magura?
Bei der Magura finde ich sieht das Rot auf den Fotos irgendwie nicht so eloxiert aus. Leider kenne ich keinen, der eine Magura Marta hat um den Farbton zu vergleichen. 
Oder würdest du die schwarze R1 dranlassen?





Dann müsste ich aber aus optischen Gründen die Bremsleitungen austauschen und Carbonhebel besorgen (wo gibts die eigentlich).

Grüße Matthias


----------



## dre (12. Februar 2010)

... kommt es neuerdings nicht mehr auf die Funktion sondern mehr auf die Farbe an?
Um wenn der Bock lilagesprenkelt ist. Na und? Wenn das dem Besitzer so gefÃ¤llt. Gibt der eine oder andere hier jetzt schon horrende Summen aus um anderen zu gefallen, bzw. um sich die Sicherheit zu erkaufen, gemocht und anerkannt zu werden? Stellt euch vor, morgen kommt Magura mit der besten Bremse der Welt in braungelbgrÃ¼n gestreift zum absoluten Kampfreis von 99,00 â¬ auf dem Markt. WasÂ´n dann?


----------



## Kaprado (12. Februar 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... kommt es neuerdings nicht mehr auf die Funktion sondern mehr auf die Farbe an?
> Um wenn der Bock lilagesprenkelt ist. Na und? Wenn das dem Besitzer so gefällt. *Gibt der eine oder andere hier jetzt schon horrende Summen aus um anderen zu gefallen, bzw. um sich die Sicherheit zu erkaufen, gemocht und anerkannt zu werden?* Stellt euch vor, morgen kommt Magura mit der besten Bremse der Welt in braungelbgrün gestreift zum absoluten Kampfreis von 99,00  auf dem Markt. *Was´n dann?*



Kommt das jetzt überraschend für dich? Ich weiß ja nicht wo du die letzten Jahre so gelebt hast, aber diese Entwicklung ist ja wohl allgegenwärtig. Was denkst du, warum Firmen wie tune oder Schmolke überhaupt existieren können. 

Die beste Bremse der Welt wird es nicht geben. Aber auch bereits jetzt, geben Leute mehr Geld für Bremsen aus die optisch ansprechender sind,  aber dafür weniger Leistung bringen.


----------



## dre (12. Februar 2010)

... das war mir schon klar.
Folgende Frage _"... wollte ich mal fragen ob an mein Bike die Magura Marta SL Magnesium in rot, weiß passt. "_ finde ich nur beunruhigend. Wenn der Besitzer des Bikes selber nicht weiß was an seine Mühle passt (wobei wir hier über keine technische Frage diskutieren) und die Meinung andere mehr wert zu sein scheint, als die eigene, finde ich das arm.


----------



## Matthias3977 (12. Februar 2010)

Hi,

@dre 
also ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen, aber bei mir ist es fast so wie du schilderst.
Mir macht es Spass mit meinem Rad zu fahren, aber auch ab und an mal was an dem Rad zu verändern. Und da mir die R1 die ich gerade drann hab nicht unbedingt gefällt, (rein optisch) liegt an den silbernen Hebeln und den Stahlflexleitungen, hab ich mich entschlossen nach was neuem zu schauen. Und warum soll ich dabei nicht auf die Optik achten? Ich denke die Bremsen werden sich von der Qualität her nicht viel nehmen.
Ich würde mir natürlich auch nicht die schönste Bremse der Welt ans Bike bauen wenn die nicht bremst. (ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine)


Grüße Matthias


----------



## Matthias3977 (12. Februar 2010)

@dre


> Folgende Frage _"... wollte ich mal fragen ob an mein Bike die Magura Marta SL Magnesium in rot, weiß passt. "_ finde ich nur beunruhigend. Wenn der Besitzer des Bikes selber nicht weiß was an seine Mühle passt (wobei wir hier über keine technische Frage diskutieren) und die Meinung andere mehr wert zu sein scheint, als die eigene, finde ich das arm.


 
Das Problem ist so, ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob die Farbkombination wirklich gut aussieht. Ich denke eigentlich das die Magura ganz gut passen würde, aber ich weiß es halt nicht. Und es gibt hier im Forum viele Leute, die da wirklich ein besseres Händchen haben als ich. (und das schon mehrfach bewiesen haben, es gibt hier wirklich viele schöne Fahrräder) 
Wenn ich mir sicher wäre und mir die Farbkombi wirklich gefällt, würde ich die auch an mein Bike bauen, egal was andere Leute dazu sagen.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2010)

ich wuerde die r1 mit carbon hebeln und schwarzen leitungen am besten finden.
das sollte auch preislich ne sooo verherend sein


----------



## Fezza (12. Februar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich wuerde die r1 mit carbon hebeln und schwarzen leitungen am besten finden.
> das sollte auch preislich ne sooo verherend sein



GLEICHER MEINUNG.


----------



## Matthias3977 (12. Februar 2010)

Hi, weiß denn jemand wo ich die Carbonhebel bekomme? Ich hatte die bisher nur in einem Shop gesehen und da gibt's die nicht mehr.

Grüße Matthias


----------



## SingleLight (12. Februar 2010)

Hier vielleicht: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24014_Bremshebel-Kit-R1-Carbon-Modell-2010.html


----------



## Rseven (12. Februar 2010)

Hi,

die rot weiße marta sl ist geil. Die habe ich auch. Rot ist nicht eloxiert, sondern rotsocken rot wie bei der durin. Ich finde die Marta Carbonhebel klasse. Selten ne Bremse mit so angenehmen Hebeln gehabt und selten eine, die man so idiotensicher ablängen und entlüften kann.

Ich muss zugeben, ich bin Magura Fanboy. habe noch ne K24, die fliegt jetzt raus. Selten so nen Mist gefahren!


----------



## mtbsrfun (12. Februar 2010)

Nur ein Bild - Curtlo Viper


----------



## maddda (12. Februar 2010)

Sorry gefällt mir net wirklich, gelbe Gabel, blauer Steuersatz, rote Schnellspanner...aber der Rahmen an sich ist schön


----------



## mtbsrfun (12. Februar 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Sorry gefällt mir net wirklich, gelbe Gabel, blauer Steuersatz, rote Schnellspanner...aber der Rahmen an sich ist schön



Gebe Dir Recht, habe alles so nach und nach gekauft und dabei kam der etwas unschoene Mix zusammen. Allerdings stand die Optik weniger als die Funktion im Vordergrund.

Trotzdem ein echtes Singletrackvergnuegen...


----------



## PST (12. Februar 2010)

Hi,

sehr schick! Erinnert mich etwas an mein Merida (auch noch im Einsatz). 
Dort war ebenfalls ne RS Judy und der coole Syncros-Vorbau drauf. 
Deine Judy ist sogar auch eine Aftermarket-Gabel mit den geilen
 eloxierten Kappen/Deckel. 

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2010)

Matthias3977 schrieb:


> @nopain-nogain
> schließt du deswegen die Avid Elexir aus, oder auch die Magura?
> Bei der Magura finde ich sieht das Rot auf den Fotos irgendwie nicht so eloxiert aus. Leider kenne ich keinen, der eine Magura Marta hat um den Farbton zu vergleichen.
> Oder würdest du die schwarze R1 dranlassen?
> ...



Die Magura ist nicht eloxiert! http://www.magura.com/de/produkte/scheibenbremsen-2010/prod/marta-sl-magnesium-3.html


----------



## Trumpf (12. Februar 2010)

Draussen schneit's unaufhörlich, ich hab ne üble Erkältung, aber wenigstens mein Bike ist bereit für bessere Zeiten.


----------



## scapin-biker (12. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes Bike 

Sehr wertig, macht bestimmt Spaß dies Teil !


----------



## rboncube (12. Februar 2010)

Rseven schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die rot weiße marta sl ist geil. Die habe ich auch. Rot ist nicht eloxiert, sondern rotsocken rot wie bei der durin. Ich finde die Marta Carbonhebel klasse. Selten ne Bremse mit so angenehmen Hebeln gehabt und selten eine, die man so idiotensicher ablängen und entlüften kann.
> 
> Ich muss zugeben, ich bin Magura Fanboy. habe noch ne K24, die fliegt jetzt raus. Selten so nen Mist gefahren!



Gut das die so gut zu entlüften ist. Muss man ja auch andauernd machen weil Luft im System ist. 
Von der Bremsleistung find ich sie ja auch gut, aber das nervt echt.

Was wiegt das No Saint? Schönes Rad
Gruß Rene.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2010)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Draussen schneit's unaufhörlich, ich hab ne üble Erkältung, aber wenigstens mein Bike ist bereit für bessere Zeiten.



Oberrohr oder Vorbau zu lang?


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. Februar 2010)

Geniales Bike. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (12. Februar 2010)

Zwar beim einem anderen Thema auch schon drin aber was solls


----------



## SingleLight (12. Februar 2010)

Oder einfach noch nicht richtig eingestellt, da doch grade erst fertig für den Frühling Er kommt ja nicht zum beiiiken.

@Trumpf: Sehr schickes Bike Sogar die Reifen richtig gedreht.

P.S. Hä, wo ist der Beitrag hin mit zu langen Oberrohr??? War ich wieder zu langsam


----------



## Trumpf (12. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Oberrohr oder Vorbau zu lang?



Weder noch, Bike passt super, aber den Sattel hab ich an meinem Rennrad abgeschraubt, da ich sonst nur noch nen weißen Speedneedle hatte und das geht ja mal gar nicht auf das Bike. Satteleinstellung hatte ich zum Fototermin hin schlichtweg vergessen


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2010)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Weder noch, Bike passt super, aber den Sattel hab ich an meinem Rennrad abgeschraubt, da ich sonst nur noch nen weißen Speedneedle hatte und das geht ja mal gar nicht auf das Bike. Satteleinstellung hatte ich zum Fototermin hin schlichtweg vergessen



Du hast zumindestens den Grund meiner Frage erkannt! Aber gefahren wird auch bei Schnee und Eis!


----------



## Trumpf (12. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du hast zumindestens den Grund meiner Frage erkannt! Aber gefahren wird auch bei Schnee und Eis!



Auf jeden Fall. Aber nicht mit dieser doofen Erkältung.
Naja, der Grund deiner Frage zu erkennen war ja leicht, bei DER Sattelstellung.


----------



## Northern lite (12. Februar 2010)

richte die Reifen doch bitte noch richtig aus...

 ZRT Alpine <-> Schwalbe (HR)
 ZRT Alpine <-> Racing Ralph (VR)

das geht besser


----------



## Slow (12. Februar 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Zwar beim einem anderen Thema auch schon drin aber was solls



Also ich find cool! Sogar die Speichenfarbe und die Modefarbe weiß gefällt mir an dem Rad gut!


----------



## dragon07 (12. Februar 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> richte die Reifen doch bitte noch richtig aus...
> 
> ZRT Alpine <-> Schwalbe (HR)
> ZRT Alpine <-> Racing Ralph (VR)
> ...



HI

Vielleicht lieber die Felgenaufkleber ab. Ich finde dieses  Reifen "Ausrichten" mumpitz aber wer will der kann und darf natürlich 

Ansonsten gefällt mir das no Saint ganz gut, die Kurbel will nicht ganz ins Bild passen. Was sind da für Kettenblätter drauf?

Das Canyon finde ich auch schön Aufgebaut.

Grüße Ike


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (12. Februar 2010)

Matthias3977 schrieb:


> @nopain-nogain
> schließt du deswegen die Avid Elexir aus, oder auch die Magura?
> Bei der Magura finde ich sieht das Rot auf den Fotos irgendwie nicht so eloxiert aus. Leider kenne ich keinen, der eine Magura Marta hat um den Farbton zu vergleichen.
> Oder würdest du die schwarze R1 dranlassen?
> ...



Sind das Rad auf diesem beigefügten Bild und auf dem Bild im Keller die Selben???
Wenn ja, dann stelle ich die Frage, warum einmal mit XTR-Kurbel und einmal nur mit XT?

Obwohl ich kein Fan der roten s-works-Gabel bin, so muss ich jetzt doch feststellen, dass die rote Gabel deutlich besser ausschaut als die schwarze Gabel.

Generell braucht der auffällige s-works-Rahmen schon besondere Zubehörteile, damit die Wertigkeit des tollen Rahmens schlüssig wirkt. Da gehört auf keinen Fall eine XT-Kurbel dran.

Ich kann dir die roten CrankBrothers Pedale empfehlen. Ich fahre die selbst am s-works. Die sind super leicht und sehen auch noch "hübsch" aus.


----------



## NoBseHz (12. Februar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Gestern im MeinVZ gefunden Interessante Kombination mit der Lefty.



Dieses Bike rockt meine Umgebung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (12. Februar 2010)

Das Bild mit der XT Kurbel ist wohl en Bisschen Älter.
Man Tauscht doch nicht XTR gegen XT?


----------



## Northern lite (13. Februar 2010)

grade ohne Felgenaufkleber sollten die Reifen "richtig" ausgerichtet sein...


...Schrift mittig über dem Ventil.... (kommt traditionell aus dem Rennradsport, Schlauchreifen haben die Schrift auch dort...)


----------



## Matthias3977 (13. Februar 2010)

Hi,

@JaDuWerSonst
ja das ist das selbe Bike. Seit dem Foto draußen habe ich die XTR-Kurbel und den Rotor SX Vorbau verbaut. Bei der Kurbel war ich mir lange unschlüssig welche ich nehmen soll. Meine Favoriten waren die Race Face Next, S-Works, oder XTR. Die XTR habe ich schlußendlich genommen, weil mir die Next einfach so klobig an meinem Bike ausgesehen hätte und die S-Works war mir schlicht weg zu teuer ist. Aber vielleicht wirds ja doch noch irgendwann die S-Works.

Weiß hier vielleicht jemand, ob man die Marta SL auch in anderen Farben bekommen kann?
Ich war gestern mal bei meinem Händler vor Ort und hab da mal ein paar Bremsen an den Rädern dort angeschaut. Dabei ist die Elexir CR auf jeden Fall schon mal rausgefallen. Die liegt irgendwie nicht gut in der Hand, ist doch recht klobig und naja das Finish haut mich auch nicht vom Hocker. Die hatten da auch an einem Rad die Magura Louise und die hat mir sehr gut gefallen, die lag gut in der Hand und machte einen guten Eindruck. 

Grüße Matthias


----------



## carofem (13. Februar 2010)

Siehe Post 827 dürfte ne Marta SL sein in rot. Die gibts aber auch in weiss.


----------



## Dr.Dos (13. Februar 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ... (kommt traditionell aus dem Rennradsport, Schlauchreifen haben die Schrift auch dort...)


Das stimmt nicht. Bis Conti damit vor einigen Jahren angefangen hat, waren die Label überall verstreut über 360°. Und bis vor ca. 3-4 Jahren waren Conti die einzigen Schlauchreifen mit am Ventil ausgerichteten Label. Angefangen haben damit die Drahreifenfahrer mit dem Argument "da findest Du beim Platten das Ventil schneller" und lange bevor Leute sich Material, was sie eigentlich gar nicht brauchen oder eigentlich gar nicht bezahlen können und nur gekauft haben, um es im Netz Leuten zu präsentieren, die sie gar nicht kennen. 

Ach so: das Bornmann-Teil ist ein Traum, Grüße unbekannterweise!


----------



## Triturbo (13. Februar 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> grade ohne Felgenaufkleber sollten die Reifen "richtig" ausgerichtet sein...
> 
> 
> ...Schrift mittig über dem Ventil.... (kommt traditionell aus dem Rennradsport, Schlauchreifen haben die Schrift auch dort...)





Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Bis Conti damit vor einigen Jahren angefangen hat, waren die Label überall verstreut über 360°. Und bis vor ca. 3-4 Jahren waren Conti die einzigen Schlauchreifen mit am Ventil ausgerichteten Label. Angefangen haben damit die Drahreifenfahrer mit dem Argument "da findest Du beim Platten das Ventil schneller" und lange bevor Leute sich Material, was sie eigentlich gar nicht brauchen oder eigentlich gar nicht bezahlen können und nur gekauft haben, um es im Netz Leuten zu präsentieren, die sie gar nicht kennen.
> [...]


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Februar 2010)

Trumpf schrieb:


> Draussen schneit's unaufhörlich, ich hab ne üble Erkältung, aber wenigstens mein Bike ist bereit für bessere Zeiten.



kotzt mich auch richtig an!




>


die rahmenfarbe kommt ja mal richtig geil!

nicht so langweilig, wie die anderen maxaris.

der rest ist auch top!

die reifen würd' ich auch ausrichten-sieht einfach ästhetischer aus.
vielleicht noch die sattelklemme mit der klemmung nach vorne drehen.

kettenblätter in gold-grau find' ich nicht so toll an deinem rad.

gewicht würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Dr.Dos (13. Februar 2010)

Triturbo schrieb:


>


Oh, da jault aber einer der guck-mal-was-ich-gekauft-hab-ein-paket-ist-angekommen-mein-tolles-auto-ich-kaufe-also-bin-ich-freaks auf.


----------



## Triturbo (13. Februar 2010)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Oh, da jault aber einer der guck-mal-was-ich-gekauft-hab-ein-paket-ist-angekommen-mein-tolles-auto-ich-kaufe-also-bin-ich-freaks auf.



Bleib doch mal ganz ruhig. Ich meinte doch bloß, das es nun wirklich wichtigeres gibt als Schriftzüge regelkonform zu den Felgen ausrichten zu müssen. Was ich kaufe und was ich für Autos fahre kann dir ja wohl egal sein, und wenn es dir nicht passt, bauchst du diese Themas auch nicht zu besuchen. Leute gibts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (13. Februar 2010)

Ich find die Them_*en*_ interessant und noch interessanter mit der nötigen Portion (Selbst-)ironie. Die kann man aber nicht kaufen.

Noch schöne Räder, jemand?


----------



## Northern lite (13. Februar 2010)

selbstverständlich gibt es weitaus wichtigeres als richtig ausgerichtete Schriftzüge

wenn man aber schon ein sehr schönes und edles Bike hat, weshalb soll man dann nicht auch noch auf die letzten Kleinigkeiten achten? Es sind oft die Details die es auchmachen...

Natürlich machen gut ausgerichtete Schriftzüge kein besseres Rad oder verbessern die Fahreigenschaften...


----------



## gtbiker (13. Februar 2010)

*Cross-Country Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) *

????


----------



## Kaprado (13. Februar 2010)

Und nun? 

Wenn ich Lust habe, schreibe ich hier rein ohne ein Bild zu posten, so oft ich möchte. Wenn dir das nicht passt, mach ein eigenes Board auf und lösch Beiträge wie du es für richtig hälst. Und ob du deinen rechten Zeigefinger 2 mal mehr bewegst um zu scrollen oder nicht, ist doch echt Schnuppe.


----------



## gtbiker (13. Februar 2010)

Nix und nun, aber zu einer Gesellschaft gehören Regeln. Ansonsten kannst du auch rausgehen und den Nächsten, der nicht ins "Konzept" passt, umnieten.


----------



## Kaprado (13. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, es gibt aber Regeln und Regeln. Und wenn du ein paar Buchstaben in ein Board hacken mit jemandem auf die Fresse hauen vergleichst, tickst du eh nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (13. Februar 2010)

Das Prinzip ist das gleiche. Wer das nicht versteht, tickt eh nicht ganz richtig.
So, tschö.


----------



## Kaprado (13. Februar 2010)

Zählst du deine Postings ohne Bild mit oder soll ich das machen.

Mein Vorschlag, für jeden Post unter 200 Buchstaben einen Arschtritt und für alles darüber, direkt eine in die Fresse. Okay?


----------



## volki3 (13. Februar 2010)

So, hier mal wieder ein Bildchen 
War zwar schon mal drin aber was  Solls 





LRS wird noch im Frühjahr getauscht, welchen weiß ich noch nicht genau 
Hätte gerne einen mit Weißen Naben 

*HELAU*


----------



## Northern lite (13. Februar 2010)

NABEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ohne R


----------



## volki3 (13. Februar 2010)

upsi


----------



## scapin-biker (13. Februar 2010)

dito


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Februar 2010)

is das herrlich hier nur sinnloses gelaber. weiter so


----------



## unocz (13. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Und nun?
> 
> Wenn ich Lust habe, schreibe ich hier rein ohne ein Bild zu posten, so oft ich möchte. Wenn dir das nicht passt, mach ein eigenes Board auf und lösch Beiträge wie du es für richtig hälst. Und ob du deinen rechten Zeigefinger 2 mal mehr bewegst um zu scrollen oder nicht, ist doch echt Schnuppe.




#


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Februar 2010)

Meine Güte, muss einigen von euch langweilig sein. Hoffentlich ist der Winter bald vorbei, dann werdet ihr wieder ausgeglichener.


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin-biker (13. Februar 2010)

Das is das erste UNIVEGA, daß gut aussieht. Bis auf die Gabel.
Was sind das für Laufräder ?


----------



## Domme02 (13. Februar 2010)

Die Gabel macht das Bike etwas kaputt. Aber der Gedanke eine gelbe Gabel reinzubauen ist schon gut aber du hast den Farbton etwas verfehlt. Das gleiche ist bei dem Sattel passiert.
Außderdem würde ich an deiner Stelle ein Paar Euros in die EVO Rocket Rons investieren. Die sind bei weitem besser als die Performance. Die Bremsscheiben würde ich auch noch angleichen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Februar 2010)

schönes bike, aber der mix aus gelb und roten akzenten (naben und kappe der gabel; X0-logo) will mir einfach nicht gefallen.
vielleicht auch ein kettenstrebenschutz ohne rot.

fände die evo-RoRo's auch passender.

lenkerstopfen kämen auch gut.

mir täten 'ne weiße gabel, weißer sattel und goldene/gelbe nippel gut gefallen.

gewicht wär' auch interessant.


----------



## PST (13. Februar 2010)

Servus,

Hier mal mein Kona Kula:







Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## morph027 (13. Februar 2010)

So muss das...schickes Teil!


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Das is das erste UNIVEGA, daß gut aussieht. Bis auf die Gabel.
> Was sind das für Laufräder ?



Was hältst Du denn von dem hier:


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2010)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


>



Moin,

na da ist ja einiges nicht mehr Original. Wo hast Du denn die weisse Fox und die Avids gelassen?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## scapin-biker (13. Februar 2010)

@ ohneworte

Sehr schick !!!!
Hat seeehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit meinem Bike. Nur..... ich hab nen Italiener


----------



## NoBseHz (13. Februar 2010)

hey Jungs, verwechselt da mal lieber nix  meins sieht noch genau so aus:






und ist noch nix dran gemacht. Ich verabschiede mich erstmal mit dem Strato in Richtung Palma, muss doch den schlechten Winter wieder ausgleichen und auf euch auffholen! Wenn ich mal wieder ne Digicam zur Hand hab und des Bike so ist wies sein soll, dann darfs auch mal seinen Weg hier rein finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> hey Jungs, verwechselt da mal lieber nix  meins sieht noch genau so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Bergziege,

viel Spass dort mit dem Renner. Ich werde morgen mal wieder mit dem Alu-Fully Schnee und Eis unsicher machen (oder war das umgekehrt?).

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Februar 2010)

PST schrieb:


>



schick, schick!

und noch so'n schönes pic!

gewicht?


----------



## NoBseHz (13. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube eher umgekehrt in deinem Fall (ohne deine Fahrkünste zu kennen) 

Wenn ihr an eure Räder andere Laufräder dranschraubt... dann muss ich mich doch mal erkundigen, ob ich nicht einfach meinen Satz draufhauen kann. Hab noch n paar Teile mit denen das Bike ruck zuck auf gesundem Weg ein Kilo abnimmt.. ich glaub auch die Sattelstütze is mir zu kurz, seh ich aber erst wenn ich mal ausgiebig fahr. 

Wünsch euch noch ne schöne Faschings-/Karnevals-/Fasenacht-Zeit!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Februar 2010)

Klasse Kula!


----------



## Gorth (14. Februar 2010)




----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Februar 2010)

außer SW und kurbel gefällt's mir.

cantisockel stören auch ein bischen.

sähe vielleicht auch gut ohne felgenaufkleber aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (14. Februar 2010)

An dieser Stelle würde ich die Farbe von den Reifen nehmen (das Gelb kommt nur am Reifen vor und stört). Also mit feinem Schleifpapier das Zeug runter genommen. Die Felgenaufkleber passen durch ihr Schwarz/Weiß ganz gut zur Rahmenbeschriftung.

Die Gabel schaut durch das komplette Schwarz aber etwas bullig aus (optische schwere), da kann evtl. noch irgendwas drauf (irgendwas helles->Weiß)


----------



## Deleted 76843 (14. Februar 2010)

Das Univega gefällt mir richtig gut, grade wegen der gelben Gabel. Sieht irgendwie aggressiv und schnell aus.. Wirds auch rennmässig bewegt hoffe ich?

Mfg


----------



## Northern lite (14. Februar 2010)

mir gefällt die gelbe Gabel am Univega auch sehr gut..

ich denke wenn das Gelb vom Sattel besser passen würde, würde es extrem geil aussehen... so wirken Gabel-Sattel leider unharmonisch.

Da es sicher schwierig wird das passende Gelb für den Sattel zu finden, würde ich mal nen schwarzen ausprobieren (oder mal Photoshoppen)


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2010)

Das Univega finde ich sehr schön, gerade die Gabel, sieht halt sehr aggressiv aus.
Die Pedale stören natürlich, die kommen aber noch runter, ich weiß. 
Schade ist nur, dass der Farbton nicht pervekt passt.
Die Farbe der Kettenblätter stört mich auch noch etwas.
Mach doch mal bessere Bild, in Freiheit! 


Ich spreche mal für Da_Anhänger, ja es wird natürlich auch in Rennen genutzt. LRS: Tune Prince/Princes, FRM 333 Felge, Speichen?!


----------



## PST (14. Februar 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> gewicht?



Zur Zeit hat es etwa 9,8 Kg.
Danke für euer positives Feedback!


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Februar 2010)

PST schrieb:


> Zur Zeit hat es etwa 9,8 Kg.



da geht aber noch was


----------



## Da Anhänger (14. Februar 2010)

danke für die ehrlich gemeinten antworten.

also der farbton der gabel passt mit dem des Rahmens überein auf dem bild is das leider nicht sichtbar vermutlich duch das lampenlicht und den blitz.
ne weiße Fox Gabel fand ich sehr langweilig war ja vorher verbaut wie man sehen kann wenn ihr euch auf der hp von univega das bike anseht..

den laufradsatz hab ich letztes saisson schon genutztund ist wie schon von Buschi beschrieben von mir zusammengewürfelt mit tune Prince und princess nabe frmxmd 333 felge und den dt airolite speichen.bringt 1192gr auf die waage also ganz annehmbar und haltbar bisher.

dasss das gelb dess sattels nicht passt wusst ich.es war ein weißer sattel montiert was zum kotzen meiner meinung nach aussah..nen schwazen speedy hat ich auch drauf das sah auch nach nix aus..bzw. zu normal.

fahren werd ich einiges an cc und marathonveranstaltungen und 24std. rennen.

zu den roten teilen..ich bin weder größus noch hät ich irgendwie lust mir 5 laufradsätze anzuschaffen um alles auf jedes bike anzupassen. es ist ein rennlaufradsatz den ich, da ich ihn derzeit nich nutze gerade bei der montage verwendet hab.ich weiß auch nciht weshalb ich ein einziges deckelchen anders eloxieren lassen sollte.

Irgendwas muss am bike ja hässlich sein sonst würde die konkurrenz beim überholen gas geben um sich da bike länger anschauen zu können. 

aso gewicht lag so mit dem paar dingen die wieder getasucht werden bei 8.8kg und der kettenstreben schutz kommt auch ab..da wird nix rotes bleiben.;-)

ich hab am bike alles getauscht bis auf die kurbel, schaltwerk, rahmen, kette, sattelklemme und steuersatz.kettenblätter tausch ich sicher nicht wegen da optik..wenn die fertig sind kann ich immer noch andere nehmen.

gruß


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2010)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> danke für die ehrlich gemeinten antworten.
> 
> also der farbton der gabel passt mit dem des Rahmens überein auf dem bild is das leider nicht sichtbar vermutlich duch das lampenlicht und den blitz.
> ne weiße Fox Gabel fand ich sehr langweilig war ja vorher verbaut wie man sehen kann wenn ihr euch auf der hp von univega das bike anseht..
> ...



Wie schön das Geschmäcker verschieden sind!


----------



## Da Anhänger (14. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie schön das Geschmäcker verschieden sind!



so seh ich das auch

und ein wenig eigeninitiative am bike sollte man ja einsetzen.;-)


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. Februar 2010)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> danke für die ehrlich gemeinten antworten.
> 
> zu den roten teilen..ich bin weder größus noch hät ich irgendwie lust mir 5 laufradsätze anzuschaffen um alles auf jedes bike anzupassen. es ist ein rennlaufradsatz den ich, da ich ihn derzeit nich nutze gerade bei der montage verwendet hab.ich weiß auch nciht weshalb ich ein einziges deckelchen anders eloxieren lassen sollte.



kann ich verstehen...



> Irgendwas muss am bike ja hässlich sein sonst würde die konkurrenz beim überholen gas geben um sich da bike länger anschauen zu können.






> aso gewicht lag so mit dem paar dingen die wieder getasucht werden bei 8.8kg und der kettenstreben schutz kommt auch ab..da wird nix rotes bleiben.;-)


sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (14. Februar 2010)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


>



Geiles Rad  
Gerade die gelbe Gabel machts aus. Paßt zu den Streifen im Rahmen...

Was mir nicht so gefällt ist der SN in einem anderen Gelbton und die roten 
Akzente an der Gabel und die Naben.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## cluso (15. Februar 2010)

PST schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Hier mal mein Kona Kula:
> 
> ...



Tolles Rad, und eine super Kulisse.

(Bitte mehr davon).


----------



## Kaprado (15. Februar 2010)

Ist das der Starnberger See und die Roseninsel?


----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2010)

Der Hintergrund ist doch gemalt oder?


----------



## PST (15. Februar 2010)

Hi,

nein, das ist der Walchensee.
Hier noch mal der gleiche See und gleiches Bike, aber anderer Tag:


----------



## dragon07 (15. Februar 2010)

Andere Bank

Schaut gut aus. 
Grüße Ike


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Februar 2010)

PST schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nein, das ist der Walchensee.
> Hier noch mal der gleiche See und gleiches Bike, aber anderer Tag:



geil mann!

bike+bild!

die farben harmonieren echt gut an deinem bike!

ok, das gelb der schriftzüge auf den reifen stört minimal.


----------



## PST (15. Februar 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ok, das gelb der schriftzüge auf den reifen stört minimal.



Na dafür habe ich doch extra die gelben Ventilkappen ausgewählt 

Das rot von der Gabel passt je nach Licht mal besser oder mal schlechter zum Rahmen.
Der hat ein wenig Glitzer mit drin. Habe auch schon mit dem Gdanken
 gespielt neue Decals machen zu lassen. Ich scheue mich aber vorm Aufkleben...

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2010)

Moin, u

nd trotzdem sieht das Kona gut aus, auch das Panaorama ist beneidenswert als Bikerevier!

Hier noch mal ein Foto vom neuen Fully mit richtiger Stütze und korrekter Lenkereinstellung. Nur der Spacerturm auf dem Vorbau muss noch weg!









Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Februar 2010)

PST schrieb:


> Na dafür habe ich doch extra die gelben Ventilkappen ausgewählt



upps. hab ich übersehen. passt trotzdem nicht so gut.



> Das rot von der Gabel passt je nach Licht mal besser oder mal schlechter zum Rahmen.
> Der hat ein wenig Glitzer mit drin. Habe auch schon mit dem Gdanken
> gespielt neue Decals machen zu lassen. Ich scheue mich aber vorm Aufkleben...


ein etwas dunkleres rot wäre gut.


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin, u
> 
> nd trotzdem sieht das Kona gut aus, auch das Panaorama ist beneidenswert als Bikerevier!
> 
> ...



schaut nett aus!


----------



## rboncube (15. Februar 2010)

Find ich auch. Hardtail und Fully schauen top und vor allem schnell aus.
Die Univegas haben mich schon auf der Eurobike begeistert.

Hmm, mein erstes MTB war ein Univega. War glaub ich 98. Starrgabel und STX. War aber ein geiles Bike. Wär mal wieder an der Zeit eins zu fahren.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (15. Februar 2010)

PST schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nein, das ist der Walchensee.
> Hier noch mal der gleiche See und gleiches Bike, aber anderer Tag:



Danke für die Aufmunterung. WANN ist es nur WIEDER SO GRÜN. 
Weiß, weiß, weiß, .......Schnee, tau dich endlich weg. Ich mag dich nicht mehr... es reicht für dieses Jahr.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2010)

Ohne WOrte: Fährst du für das Pro Team?


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ohne WOrte: Fährst du für das Pro Team?



Nö, 

dafür bin ich zu schwer und zu schlecht! Habe einfach Spass an den Geräten obwohl sie eigentlich völlig "overdressed" für meine Leistungsklasse und Kilometerleistung im Jahr sind.

Ich kenne allerdings das komplette Team persönlich und bin auch sowohl in Steindorf beim 24Std-Rennen mit diesem gefahren als auch bei der Teampräsentation am letzten Freitag anwesend gewesen.

Ist Dir jemand aus dem Team bekannt und wenn wer denn?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (16. Februar 2010)

hätte jetzt gedacht, dass du im außendienst oder so bei univega bist


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2010)

mucho schrieb:


> hätte jetzt gedacht, dass du im außendienst oder so bei univega bist



Und wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## GlanDas (16. Februar 2010)

Mein Cannondale 
- von dem ich mich trenne. Falls jemand interesse hat einfach melden.


----------



## cluso (16. Februar 2010)

PST schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nein, das ist der Walchensee.
> Hier noch mal der gleiche See und gleiches Bike, aber anderer Tag:




Klasse.

An den Bildern können sich einige, einschliesslich mir  , ein Beispiel nehmen. 
So gehört ein Bike inszeniert...


----------



## Boris2401 (16. Februar 2010)

Ich will euch mein Bike jetzt auch mal zeigen.


----------



## SingleLight (16. Februar 2010)

1:1 Fahrer


----------



## Boris2401 (16. Februar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> 1:1 Fahrer



 Peinlich! 
Aber das war auch der erste Berg dieses jahr! Da muss mans langsam angehen! 
Außerdem hatte ich mit dem Schnee zu kämpfen!


----------



## terrible (16. Februar 2010)

Sieht ja fast aus wie Glühwein  ,in den Flaschen!


----------



## KoNFloZius (16. Februar 2010)

terrible schrieb:


> Sieht ja fast aus wie Glühwein  ,in den Flaschen!



....wenn dann wohl Ortenauer Wein


----------



## Trumpf (16. Februar 2010)

schick schick Boris, aber willst du nicht mal den gelben Aufkleber am Oberrohr wegzubbeln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (16. Februar 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nö,
> 
> dafür bin ich zu schwer und zu schlecht! Habe einfach Spass an den Geräten obwohl sie eigentlich völlig "overdressed" für meine Leistungsklasse und Kilometerleistung im Jahr sind.
> 
> ...



Achso, auch gut 

Sascha Mai, wohnt bei mir um die Ecke, fahren ab und zu mal zusammen.
Vom Semi Pro Team Mike Koster und Sebastian Groß.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (16. Februar 2010)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Ich will euch mein Bike jetzt auch mal zeigen.


Was trinkst Du? Sieht aus, wie mein Autofrostschutzmittel!
Und, wie viel Stunden dauert so eine Trainingsrunde? Fünf bis sechs Stunden?
Nicht böse gemeint, aber bei normalen Training im GA1 und GA2 Bereich. reicht die Flüssigkeitsmenge ja wirklich fast für den halben Tag.


----------



## Domme02 (16. Februar 2010)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint, aber bei normalen Training im GA1 und GA2 Bereich. reicht die Flüssigkeitsmenge ja wirklich fast für den halben Tag.


ich nehme auch immer 2 Flaschen mit. So als Faustregel nehme ich immer: "eine Flasche für eine Stunde, usw." Sonst versorgst du den Körper nicht richtig mit Flüssigkeit.


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Februar 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> ich nehme auch immer 2 Flaschen mit. So als Faustregel nehme ich immer: "eine Flasche für eine Stunde, usw." Sonst versorgst du den Körper nicht richtig mit Flüssigkeit.


  so ähnlich mach' ich das auch:

1 flasche=1 bis 1,5h
2 pullen=1,5 bis 3h

aber soll doch jeder soviel trinken wie er braucht!

P.S.: sorry, das ich kein bild gepostet habe!
       ist aber nächste, spätestens übernächste woche so weit!>neuer LRS!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Achso, auch gut
> 
> Sascha Mai, wohnt bei mir um die Ecke, fahren ab und zu mal zusammen.
> Vom Semi Pro Team Mike Koster und Sebastian Groß.



Der Sascha ist ja bereits in Steindorf im Juli mit dem 2010er Modell unterwegs gewesen!


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (16. Februar 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> so ähnlich mach' ich das auch:
> 
> 1 flasche=1 bis 1,5h
> 2 pullen=1,5 bis 3h
> ...


Ja sicher, im Rennen brauche ich auch rund einen Liter je Stunde, bzw. an extrem heißen Sommer-Trainingstagen.
Man kann aber auch zu viel trinken und dadurch seinen Körper zusätzlich belasten, schließlich muss er ja alles wieder herausschaffen. 

Aber mit den Flaschen im Winter, dass bleibt mir dennoch ein Rätsel. Bei fünf bis zehn Grad minus friert mir ja schon das Gummi-Mundstück vom Trink-Rucksack ein, wenn ich nicht alle zehn Minuten daran rum nuckel. 

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2010)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Ja sicher, im Rennen brauche ich auch rund einen Liter je Stunde, bzw. an extrem heißen Sommer-Trainingstagen.
> Man kann aber auch zu viel trinken und dadurch seinen Körper zusätzlich belasten, schließlich muss er ja alles wieder herausschaffen.
> 
> Aber mit den Flaschen im Winter, dass bleibt mir dennoch ein Rätsel. Bei fünf bis zehn Grad minus friert mir ja schon das Gummi-Mundstück vom Trink-Rucksack ein, wenn ich nicht alle zehn Minuten daran rum nuckel.
> ...



Zur Not kann man die Flaschen nach ner Stunde im Samba-Karneval als Rassel einsetzen!


----------



## bikeaddicted (16. Februar 2010)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Ja sicher, im Rennen brauche ich auch rund einen Liter je Stunde, bzw. an extrem heißen Sommer-Trainingstagen.
> Man kann aber auch zu viel trinken und dadurch seinen Körper zusätzlich belasten, schließlich muss er ja alles wieder herausschaffen.
> 
> Aber mit den Flaschen im Winter, dass bleibt mir dennoch ein Rätsel. Bei fünf bis zehn Grad minus friert mir ja schon das Gummi-Mundstück vom Trink-Rucksack ein, wenn ich nicht alle zehn Minuten daran rum nuckel.
> ...



uppsala!

meinte ja auch den "sommerverbrauch" wie blöd von mir...

winter nur 1 flasche auf 2h. oder sogar für länger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (16. Februar 2010)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Peinlich!
> Aber das war auch der erste Berg dieses jahr! Da muss mans langsam angehen!
> Außerdem hatte ich mit dem Schnee zu kämpfen!



War auch nicht so erst gemeint Der Schnee entschuldigt einiges. Aber sonst ein schickes Rad, die Satteltasche macht es ein wenig langsam
Eine Schwarze Gabel fände ich zwar besser, aber die weiße ist auch OK.
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Sascha ist ja bereits in Steindorf im Juli mit dem 2010er Modell unterwegs gewesen!



z. Zt. fährt er aber noch den 09er Rahmen.


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> z. Zt. fährt er aber noch den 09er Rahmen.



Bist Du die letzten 10 Tage mit ihm gefahren? Da gab es nämlich die neue Ausrüstung für das Team!


----------



## rboncube (16. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Sascha ist ja bereits in Steindorf im Juli mit dem 2010er Modell unterwegs gewesen!



In welchem Team bist du gefahren? 4er oder 8er.
Wir sind 4. im 4er Männer geworden. War ein harter Fight ums Podest. Nach 24 Std. waren´s nicht mal 3 Minuten.

Ich kenne Katrin Neumann und Erik Hühnlein. Auch der Rest vom Univegateam war sehr sympathisch.

Gruß René


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du die letzten 10 Tage mit ihm gefahren? Da gab es nämlich die neue Ausrüstung für das Team!



Sonntag, ich glaube, da gab es noch einige Probleme mit einem Sponsor. Mehr möchte ich dazu aber nicht sagen.


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2010)

rboncube schrieb:


> In welchem Team bist du gefahren? 4er oder 8er.
> Wir sind 4. im 4er Männer geworden. War ein harter Fight ums Podest. Nach 24 Std. waren´s nicht mal 3 Minuten.
> 
> Ich kenne Katrin Neumann und Erik Hühnlein. Auch der Rest vom Univegateam war sehr sympathisch.
> ...



Moin.

wir sind im 4er unterwegs gewesen. Leider sind wir fast letzter geworden aufgrund 3 während des Rennens erfolgter verletzter Fahrer inklusiv meiner Person.

Fahrer 1 bereits beim ersten Turn mit einer Muskelverletzung im Oberschenkel.

Ich beim ersten Turn mit Sturz auf Schulter mit Verletzung Tossi 1-2, habe mich dann noch insgesamt 12 Runden durchgequält.

Fahrer 3 nach ca. der Hälfte des Rennens mit Sturz auf das Handgelenk.

Kathrin ist dieses Jahr leider nicht mehr im Team, empfinde ich menschlich als grossen Verlust da sie eigentlich zu jeder Zeit der Sonnenschein von ihrer Laune her im Team war.

Erik ist diese Jahr weiter dabei und das Team ist im allgemeinen sehr umgänglich mit einem super Teamchef.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (16. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> wir sind im 4er unterwegs gewesen. Leider sind wir fast letzter geworden aufgrund 3 während des Rennens erfolgter verletzter Fahrer inklusiv meiner Person.
> 
> ...



Echt, Kathrin ist raus? Fährt sie für ein anderes Team?
Schade, war immer nett mit ihr zu quatschen.

Gruß René


----------



## Kaprado (16. Februar 2010)

Wenn der GTBiker hier gleich reinschaut, werdet ihr alle gepaddelt, ich sag's euch!


----------



## Boris2401 (17. Februar 2010)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Was trinkst Du? Sieht aus, wie mein Autofrostschutzmittel!
> Und, wie viel Stunden dauert so eine Trainingsrunde? Fünf bis sechs Stunden?
> Nicht böse gemeint, aber bei normalen Training im GA1 und GA2 Bereich. reicht die Flüssigkeitsmenge ja wirklich fast für den halben Tag.




Das ist irgendso n Iso-Zeug mit Kirschgeschmack. 
Ja gut, im Winter kann ich 3 Stunden fahren und hab dann immer noch 1,5 Flaschen übrig. 
Im Sommer trink ich aber auch pro Stunde ca 1 Liter. 
Und lieber zuviel trinken dabei, als zu wenig. Auch wenn das gestern ein bisschen übertrieben war.


----------



## Boris2401 (17. Februar 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> War auch nicht so erst gemeint Der Schnee entschuldigt einiges. Aber sonst ein schickes Rad, die Satteltasche macht es ein wenig langsam
> Eine Schwarze Gabel fände ich zwar besser, aber die weiße ist auch OK.
> Viel Spaß mit dem Bike



Schon klar!
Ja die Satteltasche... Wollt sie wegen dem Bild nicht extra weg machen. Find sie halt ganz praktisch. Ich hab Handy, Pumpe, Schlüssel... lieber da drin wie in den Trikottaschen. 

Die weiße Gabel war halt am Bike dran. Mir gefällts aber so.


----------



## Jan_der_Don (17. Februar 2010)

So ich will auch nochmal^^ gewicht, knapp unter 10kg


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2010)

Jan_der_Don schrieb:


> So ich will auch nochmal^^ gewicht, knapp unter 10kg



Moin,

was mir nicht so gefällt ist der Vorbau, wirkt mir in weiss zu klobig. Ansonsten topp!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was mir nicht so gefällt ist der Vorbau, wirkt mir in weiss zu klobig. Ansonsten topp!
> 
> ...




..hätte es nicht anders formuliert!
Sonst sehr hübsch.  
..ok, die Pedale sind eigentlich noch ein "no go".
Letztendlich aber immer Geschmacksache!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Februar 2010)

Gefällt mir garnicht.


----------



## Trottel (17. Februar 2010)

Nabend,

jetzt will ich auch mal.


----------



## the donkey (17. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gefällt mir garnicht.



Was gefällt Dir den nicht?
Das ist mir einfach zu wenig!!
Die Farbe, der Aufbau, die Teile oder nur so weil halt weiß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (17. Februar 2010)

Trottel schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> jetzt will ich auch mal.



nicht schlecht!

gabel fügt sich gut an den rahmen an sieht gut aus.

die SLX-kurbel gefällt mir nicht so richtig...

ein XTR-schaltwerk wäre auch schön.

aber ansonsten


----------



## SingleLight (17. Februar 2010)

Sauber aufgebaut das GT, gefällt mir


----------



## the donkey (17. Februar 2010)

Ich find gelungen!
Macht bestimmt Spaß


----------



## NOXY (17. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen alle Zusammen,

 dann möchte ich euch auch mal mein Votec V.XC vorstellen.

 Ist vielleicht kein Superleichtgewicht mit gemessenen 9,74 KG, aber vielleicht auch garnicht so schlecht wenn man bedenkt das ich bei einem Gewicht von 12,36 KG angefangen habe.

 Gekauft habe ich das Bike im November 2008 im Votec Werk als Outlet Bike. 

 Daraufhin wurde es komplett umgebaut bis Januar 2010.

 Habe auch einige Teile rot extra selber eloxieren lassen da es diese nicht in der eloxierten Version zu kaufen gab.


 Leider klappt das mit den Bilder bei mir irgendwie nicht. Daher gebe ich nur den Link in mein Album an.

 Schaut doch mal rein und schreibt wie ihr es findet.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26800

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26801

:d  aumen::dau  men:


----------



## volki3 (17. Februar 2010)

Bitte


----------



## Trottel (17. Februar 2010)

Danke für das positive Feedback.

Stimmt, ein XTR Schaltwerk würde sicherlich besser passen als das XT.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Februar 2010)

Blaue Konkurrenz


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2010)

Hier ist es jetzt richtig. Aber gleich 3 Treads auf einmal damit zu beglücken?

Und noch mal so wie Du es wolltest:


----------



## Kaprado (17. Februar 2010)

Schön weiß, mal was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2010)

Hm, irgendwie war ich wohl zu langsam.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Schön weiß, mal was anderes.


----------



## Jan_der_Don (18. Februar 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Was gefällt Dir den nicht?
> Das ist mir einfach zu wenig!!
> Die Farbe, der Aufbau, die Teile oder nur so weil halt weiß?




@the donkey: Danke find ja Kritik ja immer ok, aber ich schreib ja auch nit nur "sieht ******* aus DAS bike!!". 

also bitte wennschon dann begründen!!


Ps. is mein erstes bike was ich selber komplett aufgebaut hab.
Is nun auch schon einige (ca.5-6) jahre alt, und immer wieder umgebaut worden von mir (war aber eigentlich jeden tag im einsatz, fahre zur Arbeit damit. d.h. immer schritt für schritt umgebaut), und nun kann ich endlich sagen das es fertig ist in meinen augen

ich mag keine klick pedale, da fahre ich mir lieber die knie kaputt  Und nie wieder weiß!! mein nächstes wird schwarz oder so..


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Februar 2010)

>


das ist ja mal richtig schön!

farben sind ziemlich gut aufeinander abgestimmt.

die roten SID-decors finde ich aber ein bischen zu grell.

ja, und von über 12 auf unter 10 ist auch nicht schlecht...

P.S.: meins ist auch bald so weit!


----------



## Dirkinho (18. Februar 2010)

Jan_der_Don schrieb:


> @the donkey: Danke find ja Kritik ja immer ok, aber ich schreib ja auch nit nur "sieht ******* aus DAS bike!!".
> 
> also bitte wennschon dann begründen!!
> 
> ...




Jetzt mal nicht die Flinte ins Korn werfen, mit Kritik musste halt rechnen, hast ja auch drum gebeten. Mir gefällt Dein Hobel, bis auf die Pedale (hatten wir schon) und bitte schmeiss die Klingel vom Lenker

Was mich als einziges richtig stört ist die Sattelstütze, die würde ich gegen schwarz tauschen, evtl. noch ne rote Klemme, dann fänd ichs perfekt!

Hoffe, das war konstruktiv genug


----------



## Domme02 (18. Februar 2010)

NOXY schrieb:


> Hallöchen alle Zusammen,
> 
> dann möchte ich euch auch mal mein Votec V.XC vorstellen.


Sehr, sehr schön.
Perfekt aufgebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Februar 2010)

Das blaue Votec ist mit Ausnahme der Pedale und des Sattels sehr gut!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Februar 2010)

Merci. Sind inzwischen auch Klickies dran. Aktuellere Fotos gibt es bei besserem Wetter


----------



## mc-crosser (19. Februar 2010)

und hier mal meins...


----------



## Splatter666 (19. Februar 2010)

Oh, mit Winterreifen...


----------



## mucho (19. Februar 2010)

vllt sieht's mit nem anderen rahmen besser aus...


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2010)

Hab mal neue Bilder mit neuen Teilen gemacht.


----------



## .t1mo (19. Februar 2010)

Hast Du durch die neue Stütze nen größeren Auszug wie vorher (durch den leichten Setback der Ritcheys) oder täuscht das durch die Perspektive?


----------



## bene94 (19. Februar 2010)

Meine irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, dass die XT-Kurbel bleiben muss?


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2010)

Die Stütze ist noch ein Stück weit raus, muss ich noch ändern.
Das sieht aber durch die Perspektive echt extrem aus.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Meine irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, dass die XT-Kurbel bleiben muss?



Wieso bleiben muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (19. Februar 2010)

Hast du nicht mal geschrieben, dass sie bleiben muss wegen Sponsoring? Oder verwechsle ich gerade etwas?


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2010)

Nicht das ich wüsste, kann aber gut sein, mein jetztiger "Teamchef" sieht das nicht so eng


----------



## Domme02 (19. Februar 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht mal geschrieben, dass sie bleiben muss wegen Sponsoring? Oder verwechsle ich gerade etwas?


 Ja sowas habe ich auch noch im Kopf.

Ich glaube aber, dass du das Teil von einem Teamchef oder so geschenkt bekommen hast und sie deswegen dran bleiben musste


----------



## Da Anhänger (19. Februar 2010)

...ihr meint vermutlich den sattel..;-)den hat er bekommen und muss ihn behalten ..er wollte den alten sattel ja nicht wechseln und dann hat er den slr bekommen..


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2010)

Danke Mike


----------



## carofem (19. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hab mal neue Bilder mit neuen Teilen gemacht.


 Hallo fährst du mit den Reifen auch Veranstaltungen(Pannensicherheit)?     Wenn du es mal gewogen hast gib mal bitte bescheid.


----------



## Groudon (19. Februar 2010)

meine Basis für die Saison 2010




Aufbau folgt in Kürze


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Hallo fährst du mit den Reifen auch Veranstaltungen(Pannensicherheit)?     Wenn du es mal gewogen hast gib mal bitte bescheid.




..würde mich auch interessieren!!

Wie bist du mit der Kurbel zufrieden?? Habe sie ungefahren wieder zurückgesendet, da der Kurbelarm vielleicht 2mm zur Kettenstrebe hatte..  :-(

Die Lagermontage finde ich auch nicht sooo klasse.

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2010)

Das Rad hat so 9,0 kg. 

Ja, die Reifen fahre ich auch im Rennen, seit dem ich Latex Schläuche fahre, habe ich aber keine Probleme mehr mit Pannen. Mit den XX-Light hatte ich hinten öfters Probleme, vorne aber auch eher weniger.

Die Kurbel habe ich gestern erst verbaut, nach der ersten Probefahrt, habe ich aber auch unterschiede zu einer 3-Fach Kurbel gespürt, lässt sich aber gut fahren. Nähere Informationen kommen nach der ersten richtigen Tour.

Mit dem Verbau des Lagers hatten wir auch so unsere Probleme, zum Schluss ging es aber doch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (19. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> meine Basis für die Saison 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...






n1


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Februar 2010)

Schönes Teil! Leg's mal bitte auf die Waage.


----------



## Groudon (19. Februar 2010)

Wird morgen gemacht.  Ist aber schon Steuersatz und Innelager eingebaut!


----------



## Sahnie (20. Februar 2010)

Schöne Socken!


----------



## Groudon (20. Februar 2010)

Danke. ^^ 

Hier nun die Bremse: 




Kam grade erst an. =) Sieht endgeil aus.

Komplettbike heute Abend.


----------



## Northern lite (20. Februar 2010)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (20. Februar 2010)

Blau-weißer Cube Rahmen, rot-weiße Bremsen, ich ahne schreckliches.


----------



## volki3 (20. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Blau-weißer Cube Rahmen, rot-weiße Bremsen, ich ahne schreckliches.



hihi.... Ich auch 
Naja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen...


----------



## Domme02 (20. Februar 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Hallo fährst du mit den Reifen auch Veranstaltungen(Pannensicherheit)? Wenn du es mal gewogen hast gib mal bitte bescheid.


ich fahre die reifen auch. Ich kann es gar nicht verstehen, dass alle bei den Rons direkt mit Pannensicherheit anfangen. Der Reifen hat in der Hinsicht einen viel zu schlechten Ruf. Ich hatte mit den Dingern noch nie eine Panne. Und das bei harten Alpeneinsatz, Rennen und normalen Training.
Mein Ron wiegt 426g bei 2,25 Breite.


----------



## Groudon (20. Februar 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Blau-weißer Cube Rahmen, rot-weiße Bremsen, ich ahne schreckliches.



Ja. Ich weiß auch noch nicht, wie es ausschaut. ^^ Jedoch sähe die schwarze/graue/rot eloxierte Marta (SL) auch nicht toll dran aus. Ich werde, wenn es zu schrecklich ausschaut, mir den Farbton des Rahmens rausfinden lassen und dann die roten Teile der Marta SL lackieren. Wir werden es heute Abend sehen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Februar 2010)

heißes teil!

8,21 kg ist auch nice!

andere reifen könnt's aber auch vertragen...

es sei denn, du fährst ausschließlich waldwege (-autobahn).


----------



## zuki (20. Februar 2010)

Nach ein paar kleinen updates, wird das MSL noch eine weitere Saison mitmachen...


----------



## WeightWeenie (20. Februar 2010)




----------



## zuki (20. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön das Simplon. Sehr klassisch und schlicht. Leider reicht bei mir dieses Jahr das Geld nicht für das Principia Carbon Bike. Muss ich halt noch ein bisschen den harten Bock ertragen.


----------



## alexftw (20. Februar 2010)

Das ist "klassich und schlicht"? Aha. Aber schön und schnell ists - ich finds heiss.


----------



## zuki (20. Februar 2010)

Ja, das ist klassisch und schlicht. Schöne Diamantrahmenform, kein Schnickschnack.
Wie ich bereits gesagt habe: Schön. 
Ob es schnell ist, isch weisset nischt. Hängt das auch vom Fahrer ab .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeightWeenie (20. Februar 2010)

Wiegt übrigens 7,8 bzw. 8,8 kg.


----------



## Gorth (20. Februar 2010)

Carbon statt Kondition!!!!















ich glaub ich brauch ne weiße FOX


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Februar 2010)

Ne aber ne DT XCR


----------



## Northern lite (20. Februar 2010)

sehr schick... 

ich hab mein Adrenalin schon 8 Jahre und bin immernoch vom Fahrwerk begeistert....

ich würde den Dämpfer umdrehen... bei mir ist ein Float R verbaut... es geht also und sieht besser aus, da dann die Schrift nicht auf dem Kopf steht...

noch besser würde es mir mit ner schwarzen Fox gefallen


----------



## dragon07 (20. Februar 2010)

Hi
Keine Dt wenn dann Fox, aber schönes Bike.

Was sind das für Maxxis ?

Grüße Ike


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Februar 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> heißes teil!
> 
> 8,21 kg ist auch nice!
> 
> ...


Man man.Leute mit Starrgabel sind echt  Waldwegfahrer.Nur um Gewicht zu sparen...ts ts ts.
Ansonsten..geiles Bike.


----------



## Gorth (20. Februar 2010)

Danke fürs Feedback,

Gabel ist vorübergehend drin, wollt ne weiße oder schwarze Fox irgendwann reinmachen.
Sattel ist auch etwas unbequem, hab noch ne Speednudel hier, die kommt wohl noch drauf...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Februar 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> Keine Dt wenn dann Fox, aber schönes Bike.
> 
> Was sind das für Maxxis ?
> ...



Servus Ike!  

Ich denke "MAXXIS IGNITOR"..!?  (kann man auch mit viel Fantasie vom Bild ableiten)

Oder, sollte doch richtig liegen?


----------



## Gorth (20. Februar 2010)

Ja sind Ignitors in 1,95


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baby Taxi (20. Februar 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> Carbon statt Kondition!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Bike, ich würde wie schon geschrieben den Dämpfer umdrehen und die Gabel weiß oder schwarz lackiern !! Von der Optik erinnert es mich stark an die "alten" Trek Fuel (Carbon) Modelle.  
Was wiegt den der Hobel ??

Gruß Andy


----------



## Northern lite (20. Februar 2010)

Baby Taxi schrieb:


> Von der Optik erinnert es mich stark an die "alten" Trek Fuel (Carbon) Modelle.



umgekehrt wird vielleicht ein Schuh daraus...  Der Rahmen wird schon sehr lange gebaut (anfänglich in verschiedenen Alu-Varianten). TREK Fuel kam später...

auch wenn der Rahmen schon lange in der Geometrie und der Kinematik gebaut wird, ist er noch voll auf Höhe der Zeit...

ich würde übrigens noch versuchen das rot an den Reifen vorsichtig mit ganz feinem Schleifpapier zu entfernen... paßt nicht wirklich zum Bike....

Ich denke der Rahmen verdient auch was exklusiveres als die SLX-Kurbel (auch wenn die Funktion und P/l unbestritten sind) Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch irgendwann mal kommen... Du wist sicher lange Spaß an dem Rahmen haben.


----------



## MTB_Matze (20. Februar 2010)

Optisch würde sich eine weisse Fox wirklich besser machen.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2010)

Vom Kontrast eher eine Schwarze!


----------



## WeightWeenie (20. Februar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Man man.Leute mit Starrgabel sind echt  Waldwegfahrer.Nur um Gewicht zu sparen...ts ts ts.
> Ansonsten..geiles Bike.


Sagt der der ein ein Fully braucht um seine mangelnde fahrtechnik irgendwie auszugleichen.


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Februar 2010)

Starrgabel ist und bleibt Show.Ich glaube das einfach deshalb weil ich neben Mountainbiken seit ca.15 Jahren Querfeldein(CycleCross) fahre.Natürlich ohne Federgabel,dafür mit 47-622.Aber Fully fahre ich natürlich wegen meiner mangelhaften Fahrtechnik.Haste recht,ganz bestimmt sogar;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (20. Februar 2010)

So...





Nach 8 Stunden endlich fertig. *puh* Daher auch die Bildquali. Bessere Bilder die Tage.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



außer kurbel und schaltwerk ganz schick!

sogar die blau-rot-mischung geht.


----------



## Kanonental (20. Februar 2010)

Ist der Reaction Rahmen echt so schwer??
Aber schicker Aufbau! Nur die Kurbel gefällt mir nicht.
MfG Kanonental


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haste dein Bulls Sharptail beerdigt???


----------



## Gorth (21. Februar 2010)

Momentan sind noch Bauteile vom alten Rad an den Rahmen gebaut, ein anständiger Antrieb und Gabel in "Wagenfarbe" werden noch kommen. Allerdings will ich mir leichte Anbauteile erst noch erfahren. In meinem jetzigen Zustand wären Leichtbaumaßnahmen am Rad ein schlechter Scherz.

Was das Rad jetzt wiegt weiß ich nicht. Vermutlich irgendwas um 11 Kilo. Soll aber wie gesagt erstmal Kilometer sammeln. Tunen kann man später immernoch.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Februar 2010)

@ Groudon:
Na also, jetzt ist es ja doch wahr geworden. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad!
Ich finde die Kurbel gut. Eine schwarze paßt am besten an dieses Rad, und die Hone ist auch technisch absolut nicht zu verachten. Würde ich dran lassen.

Das Storck-Rahmenset sieht echt klasse aus. Und es ist das erste von Markus in der letzten Zeit, bei dem nicht sofort eine Riesendiskussion losging.


----------



## dragon07 (21. Februar 2010)

Hi

Hallo Marco hab ich mir fast gedacht, kann ich ja jetzt sagen wa 

@Gorth endlich einer der die Ignitor fährt kannst vielleicht einen Vergleich zu Racing Ralph - Rocket Ron  - und Nobby Nic fahre hinten Monorail  und vorn den Aspen suche aber noch was für vorne mit mehr "Führungsqualitäten" auf losen Erdigen Böden, soll natürlich leicht Rollen
Grüße Ike


----------



## SingleLight (21. Februar 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Ist der Reaction Rahmen echt so schwer??
> Aber schicker Aufbau! Nur die Kurbel gefällt mir nicht.
> MfG Kanonental



Nein ist er nicht, schau Dir die Bilder bitte richtig an, Steuersatz, Innenlager und Sattelklemme verbaut. Seltsam finde ich das Gewicht trotzdem, den mein
Rahmen in 22" wiegt ca. 1510g.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Groudon (21. Februar 2010)

vlt lag es auch an der waage - keine Ahnung

hab aber keine Lust es nochmal zu demontieren ^^ leichter als vorher isses auf jeden geworden

wollen die Woche mal bei uns in nem Radlladen fragen, ob wir unsere Bikes mal bei denen kurz an die Waage hängen dürfen - würde michf reuen, wenn ich  bei 11.5 rauskomme, denke aber nicht, da alleine Gabel und LRS je ~1950gr auf die Waage bringen... LRS wird wohl auch als nächstes dran glauben dürfen


----------



## WeightWeenie (21. Februar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Starrgabel ist und bleibt Show.Ich glaube das einfach deshalb weil ich neben Mountainbiken seit ca.15 Jahren Querfeldein(CycleCross) fahre.Natürlich ohne Federgabel,dafür mit 47-622.Aber Fully fahre ich natürlich wegen meiner mangelhaften Fahrtechnik.Haste recht,ganz bestimmt sogar;-)


Schau - du kannst sagen was du willst. Tatsache ist dass viele XC Pros in Österreich mit Starrgabel fahren, ich selber fahre z.B. 24h WM mit Starrgabel und auch alle Marathons.

Wenn du also behauptest dass ist nur was für Waldwegfahrer und dann schau ich mir deine Rennfotos im Album an wo du mit Fully und Startnummer am Bauch auf Asphalt fährt kann ich dich nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> vlt lag es auch an der waage - keine Ahnung
> 
> hab aber keine Lust es nochmal zu demontieren ^^ leichter als vorher isses auf jeden geworden
> 
> wollen die Woche mal bei uns in nem Radlladen fragen, ob wir unsere Bikes mal bei denen kurz an die Waage hängen dürfen - würde michf reuen, wenn ich  bei 11.5 rauskomme, denke aber nicht, da alleine Gabel und LRS je ~1950gr auf die Waage bringen... LRS wird wohl auch als nächstes dran glauben dürfen



also ich habe bei meinem gerade 11kg erreicht, wie gesagt laufradsatz und gabel


----------



## mc-crosser (21. Februar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Man man.Leute mit Starrgabel sind echt Waldwegfahrer.Nur um Gewicht zu sparen...ts ts ts.
> Ansonsten..geiles Bike.


 
so isses, nur wald und radwege
und selbst mit ner starren hast du relativ viel komfort
hier im land brandenburg brauchste eigentl. überhaupt keine Federgabel,
und das weniger gewicht nimmt man dann gern in kauf...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (21. Februar 2010)

So mein Racebike fürs 2010 ist vorerst fertig. Gewicht liegt jeh nach LRS und Bereifung bzw. T oder NT System zwischen 9-9.5kg. Ach ja, bis auf Flaschenhalter und die Juicy Hebel Carbon free.

Merida Matts HFS-3000 D 

Bin sicherlich der einzige Merida Fahrer welcher sich nicht für die hellgrüne Team Lackierung entschieden hat.. aber mir gefällt die schwarze einfach besser 







 

















Mfg


----------



## BjöRRn (21. Februar 2010)

Mein Idworx Alpine Rohler  :


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Februar 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> So mein Racebike fürs 2010 ist vorerst fertig. Gewicht liegt jeh nach LRS und Bereifung bzw. T oder NT System zwischen 9-9.5kg.



jut!



> Ach ja, bis auf Flaschenhalter und die Juicy Hebel Carbon free.


schön! muss ja mal für 'n bisschen abwechslung gesorgt werden.
wobei ich eigentlich nichts gegen carbon habe...



> Merida Matts HFS-3000 D
> 
> Bin sicherlich der einzige Merida Fahrer welcher sich nicht für die hellgrüne Team Lackierung entschieden hat.. aber mir gefällt die schwarze einfach besser


eine gute entscheidung!



> Mfg


sieht echt top aus!

ein XTR-schaltwerk würde deinem bike sicherlich stehen

wie ist die schaltperformance mit Attack/XT?


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Februar 2010)

schönes bild BjöRRn!


----------



## lone_wolf (21. Februar 2010)

Sehr sehr schickes Merida! Gefällt mir sehr gut - und vor allem ordentlich aufgebaut.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Februar 2010)

Das Merida gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (21. Februar 2010)

Jup ich weiss dass ein XTR Schaltwerk noch feiner aussehen würde. Mir hatz letzte Saison allerdings 2 abgerissen..und wegen der Kosten bin ich dann auf ein XT umgestiegen. Schaltperformance spüre ich keinen Unterschied, und mit den 28g Mehrgewicht kann ich leben.
Schaltperformance von Attack/Xt empfinde ich als gut. Anfangs als die Shifter noch neu waren manchmal ein wenig ruppig aber das hat sich eigentlich gelegt. Mit der XTR Kette/Kranz/Kurbel finde isch die Performance super.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin N (21. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Februar 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Jup ich weiss dass ein XTR Schaltwerk noch feiner aussehen würde. Mir hatz letzte Saison allerdings 2 abgerissen..und wegen der Kosten bin ich dann auf ein XT umgestiegen. ...



kann ich verstehen.



> Schaltperformance von Attack/Xt empfinde ich als gut. Anfangs als die Shifter noch neu waren manchmal ein wenig ruppig aber das hat sich eigentlich gelegt. Mit der XTR Kette/Kranz/Kurbel finde isch die Performance super.


cool! dann hoff' ich, das die performance bei mir genauso gut sein wird. (XT kassette, kurbel, kette, umwerfer; XTR SW)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2010)

@ billi joe

Tolles Merida!!


----------



## bene94 (21. Februar 2010)

Das Merida finde ich auch ein rundum gelungenes Bike!
Sieht klasse aus und fährt sich bestimmt noch besser. 
Am liebsten würde ich mich gleich draufschwingen und losdüsen.


----------



## gtbiker (21. Februar 2010)




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2010)

bis auf die rote gabel ganz schick!

ich nehme mal an das ist nur die wintergabel!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Februar 2010)

Da kann man sagen was man will, aber kleinere Rahmengrößen sehen fast wirklich immer schöner & harmonischer aus..  

In zwei bis drei Nummern größer wirkt der Centurion-Rahmen eines Bekannten nicht sooo schön!


----------



## gtbiker (21. Februar 2010)

@k star: Ganzjahresgabel  hat alles was ich brauch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Februar 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> So mein Racebike fürs 2010 ist vorerst fertig. Gewicht liegt jeh nach LRS und Bereifung bzw. T oder NT System zwischen 9-9.5kg. Ach ja, bis auf Flaschenhalter und die Juicy Hebel Carbon free.
> 
> ...




sehr schickes rad. mal ein merida das mir gefaellt. auch das schwarz ist um laengen besser als das gruen.

aber das gewicht glaub ich net. net mit dem lrs, der gabel und dem rahmen.
hast du ne teileliste? hattest es am haken? (will net rumkacken, glaub es halt net


----------



## MAB-Maik (21. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Simplon Mythos !!!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Februar 2010)

@billi_joe

vorbau und sattelstütze interessieren mich.
was ist das genau?


----------



## NoBseHz (21. Februar 2010)

I hob a an Foto von mam neuen G'räät, 
sorry hatten zu viele österreichische Nachwuchsfahrerinnern im Hotel hehe






Wenns nochad featig is kimmens noch meear Buidl!!


----------



## InoX (21. Februar 2010)

Hab mal anständige Bilder gemacht und den Gabelschaft gekürzt.


----------



## NoBseHz (21. Februar 2010)

huch, das überrascht mich jetzt positiv! Die alten Giants fand ich echt schniecke, die neuen sind eher so auf stylisch gemacht. Aber das passt, hübsch!!


----------



## ]:-> (21. Februar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehr schickes rad. mal ein merida das mir gefaellt. auch das schwarz ist um laengen besser als das gruen.
> 
> aber das gewicht glaub ich net. net mit dem lrs, der gabel und dem rahmen.
> hast du ne teileliste? hattest es am haken? (will net rumkacken, glaub es halt net



Geht mir genauso, kannte Merida fast schon garnichtmehr ohne grün 
Aber nachdem ich seit Wochen in Excel rumrechne um mit Carbon die 9 racetauglich zu knacken würde mich die Liste auch interessieren.

Du schreibst von der XTR Kassette, kommst du mit der über eine Saison - vom Verschleiß her?

Viel Spass auf jeden Fall mit dem Rad


----------



## bene94 (21. Februar 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> I hob a an Foto von mam neuen G'räät,
> sorry hatten zu viele österreichische Nachwuchsfahrerinnern im Hotel hehe
> 
> 
> ...


 

Die Einstellung am Rennrad ist aber nicht dein Ernst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAB-Maik (21. Februar 2010)

Hier ein neues Bild von meinem Simplon


----------



## NoBseHz (21. Februar 2010)

Nice Simplon 

Öh ne des Rennrad steht da im Hintergrund nur so weils frisch aus dem Karton gekommen ist. Eine brauchbare Einstellung hab ich auf Malle gefunden, keine Sorge  ich mag meine Familienplanung!!


----------



## Jonez (21. Februar 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> huch, das überrascht mich jetzt positiv! Die alten Giants fand ich echt schniecke, die neuen sind eher so auf stylisch gemacht. Aber das passt, hübsch!!



Der Plastikschutz ist aber eher nicht so stylisch


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn die Kassette nächstes mal abkommt dann kommt der mit ab. Spart ja dann auch kostenlos Gewicht  Die war nur noch nicht ab...


----------



## Progress-Racer (22. Februar 2010)

Meine Rakete für die Marathon Saison 2010 ( 9,1 kg )


----------



## Fezza (22. Februar 2010)

Aggressiv!! sind da Pedale dran? gibts ne Teileliste? Scheinen die Schwalbes so dünn, oder sind sie's?


----------



## IceQ- (22. Februar 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> So mein Racebike fürs 2010 ist vorerst fertig. Gewicht liegt jeh nach LRS und Bereifung bzw. T oder NT System zwischen 9-9.5kg. Ach ja, bis auf Flaschenhalter und die Juicy Hebel Carbon free.
> 
> Merida Matts HFS-3000 D
> 
> ...


 


Wieso kein O.Nine 3000 D? gabs dafür einen speziellen Grund? Weil Carbon würde dein Rad ja nochmal leichter machen!


----------



## rboncube (22. Februar 2010)

Denn Progress Rahmen hab ich mir auf der Eurobike auch angeschaut. Sehr leicht und toll gemacht. Muss mal schauen ob der Flyer hier noch irgendwo rumliegt. 9kg ist ja schon mal ne Ansage. Viel Spaß damit.

gruß René


----------



## mc-crosser (22. Februar 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> So mein Racebike fürs 2010 ist vorerst fertig. Gewicht liegt jeh nach LRS und Bereifung bzw. T oder NT System zwischen 9-9.5kg. Ach ja, bis auf Flaschenhalter und die Juicy Hebel Carbon free.
> 
> Merida Matts HFS-3000 D
> 
> ...


tja, das liegt daran, das es das FLX Team nur in der Farbkombi zum damaligen Zeitpunkt gabTeamlackierung). Dein Rahmen ist ja nicht der Teamrahmen.
Auch wenn du wirklich ein sehr schönes Bike hast, finde ich ein bissl abwechslung in der Farbgebung nicht schlecht. Wäre ja langweilig wenn hier jeder mit nem Schwarzen Bike unterwegs wär. Und Gesprächsstoff gäbs dann auch kein mehr.mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (22. Februar 2010)

Progress-Racer schrieb:


> Meine Rakete für die Marathon Saison 2010 ( 9,1 kg )



Geil. Und (noch) sehr selten.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (22. Februar 2010)

Ein FLX besitze ich als Trainingsrad. Die HFS 3000D Rahmen (war der beste Alu Frame - jetzt leider nicht mehr im Programm) gab es auch in der grünen Teamlackierung.

Mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> *@billi_joe*
> 
> vorbau und sattelstütze interessieren mich.
> was ist das genau?



wo du grade beim fragen beantworten bist ...


----------



## Domme02 (22. Februar 2010)

Schönes Merida!! 

Der Vorbau ist ein KCNC.


----------



## Marius210686 (22. Februar 2010)

hier mal meins


----------



## Domme02 (22. Februar 2010)

Marius210686 schrieb:


> hier mal meins



Sehr, sehr geiles Frameset. 
Aber die Kurbel, die Sattelstütze und der klobige Sattel machen imo das Gesamtbild etwas kaputt-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (22. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wo du grade beim fragen beantworten bist ...



Huch sorry nicht gesehen. Vorbau ist ein KCNC Scandium. Sattelstütze ist ein mischmasch zwischen einer KCNC Scandium und einer Elegance Lite. (Mir hatz letztes Jahr die Sattelklemmung der KCNC verbogen.) Diese sollte halten ist aber schwerer. Lenker ist ein CONTROLTECH Scandium.

Sehr schönes Cannondale.

Mfg


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Februar 2010)

Marius210686 schrieb:


> hier mal meins





Domme02 schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr geiles Frameset.
> Aber die Kurbel, die Sattelstütze und der klobige Sattel machen imo das Gesamtbild etwas kaputt-



dem stimm' ich zu!

wirklich geiles racebike! weiße lefty sieht auch obergeil aus! vor allem in kombination mit 'nem weißen rahmen.

schöne details wie naben und die roten teile.

anderer sattel, stütze und kurbel. dann wär's echt der oberhammer!

gewicht wäre auch interessant.

tippe auf 9,3 bis 9,8kg.


----------



## earlofwine (22. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes Flash!
Kurbel so lange fahren bis ne Hollowgram Si realisierbar ist. Oder immer mal nach gebrauchten Ausschau halten.

Stütze und Sattel müssen halt passen. Sowas ist aber doch immer mal drin.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2010)

Progress-Racer schrieb:


> Meine Rakete für die Marathon Saison 2010 ( 9,1 kg )



Verdammt geil!


----------



## Slow (22. Februar 2010)

Jap, muss ich auch sagen. Respekt, das Rad sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus! Da passt irgendwie alles.

Das I-Tüpfelchen wäre noch den blauen Einstellknopf der Magura umfärben!


----------



## Groudon (22. Februar 2010)

Mir is an dem Bike die Überladung von roter Nabe und roter Bremse zuviel. Und das Steuerrohr gefällt mir optisch nicht ´(zu lang) sonst wirklich toll.


----------



## the donkey (22. Februar 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Ein FLX besitze ich als Trainingsrad. Die HFS 3000D Rahmen (war der beste Alu Frame - jetzt leider nicht mehr im Programm) gab es auch in der grünen Teamlackierung.
> 
> Mfg





Wieso ist der nicht mehr im Programm?

Das dürfte doch das Modell 2010 sein oder?

http://www.raddiscount.de/P06140.html


----------



## onkeldueres (22. Februar 2010)

MAB-Maik schrieb:


> Hier mein Simplon Mythos !!!!!!!



Bitte besseres Foto.Man sieht doch nix.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (22. Februar 2010)

die sitzposition am c'dale ist mal wieder zum wegwerfen. oder zum in die schule fahren. so mit korb am lenker...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (22. Februar 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Wieso ist der nicht mehr im Programm?
> 
> Das dürfte doch das Modell 2010 sein oder?
> 
> http://www.raddiscount.de/P06140.html



Das ist ein 96..ein Fully. Ich fahr ein Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (22. Februar 2010)

Stimmt sorry!
Hab mich verlesen


----------



## Giuliano.B (22. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor das manche mit Gewalt alles schlecht machen müssen um sich einzubilden dickere Eier zu haben...


----------



## Kaprado (22. Februar 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor das manche mit Gewalt alles schlecht machen müssen um sich einzubilden dickere Eier zu haben...



Versteh ich auch nicht, weiß doch jeder, dass ich derjenige bin.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2010)

Zum Progress: Das Rad ist technisch sicher super gemacht und gefällt mir durchaus. Nur stelle ich mir die Frage: Haben wir in Deutschland nicht Marken und Anbieter genug?

Wieviele davon überstehen nicht die Folgejahre und was mache ich in diesem Moment im Produkthaftungsfall?

Nachdenkliche Grüsse
Jens


----------



## fuzzball (22. Februar 2010)

Marius210686 schrieb:


> hier mal meins


täusche ich mich oder hattest du nicht woanders schon ein Bild mit einer schwarzen Hollowgram SL gepostet 



Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor das manche mit Gewalt alles schlecht machen müssen um sich einzubilden dickere Eier zu haben...


man muss nur darauf achten was diese Personen selbst fahren, dass erklärt so einiges


----------



## Progress-Racer (22. Februar 2010)

Fezza schrieb:


> Aggressiv!! sind da Pedale dran? gibts ne Teileliste? Scheinen die Schwalbes so dünn, oder sind sie's?




Zwischenzeitlich sind auch Pedale dran. Die Reifen sind 2.1
Teilliste folgt !


----------



## Progress-Racer (22. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Verdammt geil!




Danke !


----------



## bene94 (22. Februar 2010)

Der Cannondale Rahmen mit der weissen Lefty, das ist ja mal der Oberhammer!


----------



## NoBseHz (22. Februar 2010)

Jep weiße Lefty schaut schon besser aus als normale Lefty, aber diese eigenständige Optik hat mich bisher noch nie 100%ig vereinnahmt so wie viele C'Daler.

Insgesamt bleibt zu sagen, dass viele Leute immer gleich auf andere Leute schließen oder etwas über diese aussagen, nur aufgrund mancher Aussagen oder Handlungen. Daher ist es präzise zu sagen "deine Aussage war völliger Blödsinn" und es ist auch noch angenehmer und fördernder als zu sagen "du bist schei*e" etc. Abgesehen davon sollte man das einfach nicht verwechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (22. Februar 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Insgesamt bleibt zu sagen, dass viele Leute immer gleich auf andere Leute schließen oder etwas über diese aussagen, nur aufgrund mancher Aussagen oder Handlungen. Daher ist es präzise zu sagen "deine Aussage war völliger Blödsinn" und es ist auch noch angenehmer und fördernder als zu sagen "du bist schei*e" etc. Abgesehen davon sollte man das einfach nicht verwechseln



Bist du Anwalt oder Politiker?


----------



## NoBseHz (22. Februar 2010)

Schüler.


----------



## Illuminus (23. Februar 2010)

lol...


----------



## Metrum (23. Februar 2010)

Uwe - Deine Benutzerbilder machen mir Angst!


----------



## Marius210686 (23. Februar 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> dem stimm' ich zu!
> 
> wirklich geiles racebike! weiße lefty sieht auch obergeil aus! vor allem in kombination mit 'nem weißen rahmen.
> 
> ...


 zur zeit habe ich leider kein geld mehr über um diese sachen noch zu machen ! aber sattel und kurbel werden auf jeden fall noch gemacht! bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob es nen speedneedle oder ein selle italia slr tt wird mal sehen.das wäre auf jeden fall das nächste was kommt und dann noch die kurbel wobei mir die cd kurbel sicherlich immer noch am besten gefällt aber der preis ist lächerlich für so ein wenig alu,also wird es eher ne xtr kurbel geben außer ich gewinne in kürze im lotto ,aber dann gibt es bestimmt ein flash team . das gewicht des bikes so wie es da steht 10.15kg.


----------



## Marius210686 (23. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> täusche ich mich oder hattest du nicht woanders schon ein Bild mit einer schwarzen Hollowgram SL gepostet
> 
> 
> man muss nur darauf achten was diese Personen selbst fahren, dass erklärt so einiges


 nein das ist das cd von elaniel das auch hier im forum auf bilder zu sehen ist .sehr schönes bike überigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2010)

Marius210686 schrieb:


> zur zeit habe ich leider kein geld mehr über um diese sachen noch zu machen ! aber sattel und kurbel werden auf jeden fall noch gemacht!



eben. was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.



> bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob es nen speedneedle oder ein selle italia slr tt...


der, der dir am besten an deinen hintern passt. was bringen dir die ~50g gewichtsvorteil, wenn du nicht auf dem SN sitzen kannst. wenn er aber passt, dann umso besser! 



> das nächste was kommt und dann noch die kurbel wobei mir die cd kurbel sicherlich immer noch am besten gefällt aber der preis ist lächerlich für so ein wenig alu,also wird es eher ne xtr kurbel


besser die CD-kurbel günstig gebraucht abstauben.



> das gewicht des bikes so wie es da steht 10.15kg.


mit den neuen teilen die du planst also ~9,5kg


----------



## Marius210686 (23. Februar 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> eben. was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.
> 
> der, der dir am besten an deinen hintern passt. was bringen dir die ~50g gewichtsvorteil, wenn du nicht auf dem SN sitzen kannst. wenn er aber passt, dann umso besser!
> 
> ...


 was gebrauchtes kommt an dieses bike nicht dran !!!was für ein sattel wäre denn noch so zu empfehlen man kann die ja schlecht irgendwo probe fahren!


----------



## rboncube (23. Februar 2010)

Marius210686 schrieb:


> was gebrauchtes kommt an dieses bike nicht dran !!!was für ein sattel wäre denn noch so zu empfehlen man kann die ja schlecht irgendwo probe fahren!



Eventuell noch der Specialized Toupe. Den kannst du vieleicht bei nem Specihändler mal testen.
Ansonsten ist der SLR schon gut. Kenne fast keinen Racer zu dessen Hintern er nicht passt.
Wenn du noch etwas günstig Gewicht sparen willst, wie wärs mit nem KCNC Lenker und Smica Vorbau. Haben bei mir gegenüber den Standard- FSA Teilen zusammen mit den Griffen (Procraft light) fast 300gr!! gebracht. Und das für knappe 80.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## fuzzball (23. Februar 2010)

Marius210686 schrieb:


> nein das ist das cd von elaniel das auch hier im forum auf bilder zu sehen ist .sehr schönes bike überigens


jo dann hab ich es damit verwechselt, dass war in der tat 



Marius210686 schrieb:


> was gebrauchtes kommt an dieses bike nicht dran !!!was für ein sattel wäre denn noch so zu empfehlen man kann die ja schlecht irgendwo probe fahren!


naja fahr eine Runde dann ist das Radl gebraucht,dann passt es wieder. Das bißchen Aluminium wiegt halt ggü der XTR (770gr 3fach) als 3fach Version nur 585gr, was eine Differenz von zirka 250gr ausmacht - da für das BSA XTR Innenlager eine 65gr Aluhülse benötigt wird, welche sich man mit einem Reset Innenlager BB30/BSA sparen kann.


----------



## Marius210686 (23. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> jo dann hab ich es damit verwechselt, dass war in der tat
> 
> 
> naja fahr eine Runde dann ist das Radl gebraucht,dann passt es wieder. Das bißchen Aluminium wiegt halt ggü der XTR (770gr 3fach) als 3fach Version nur 585gr, was eine Differenz von zirka 250gr ausmacht - da für das BSA XTR Innenlager eine 65gr Aluhülse benötigt wird, welche sich man mit einem Reset Innenlager BB30/BSA sparen kann.


 ja hast ja recht aber das ist einfach zu viel geld für eine cd kurbel ,gibt es nichts anderes leichtes schönes


----------



## earlofwine (23. Februar 2010)

Marius210686 schrieb:


> ja hast ja recht aber das ist einfach zu viel geld für eine cd kurbel ,gibt es nichts anderes leichtes schönes



...gibt es. Nur günstig sind wirklich leichte Kurbeln nie. Ob dir dann eine leichte Kurbel gefällt, musst du selbst entscheiden.
Sollte die jetzige Kurbel funktionieren, bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, dass es nur die Cannondale Hollowgram Si sein kann, auch wenn es vll. erst für nächste Saison ist.


----------



## Marius210686 (23. Februar 2010)

ja dann werde ich erst mal ein wenig geld an die seite legen, dann wird es halt nächstes jahr was mit der kurbel ist ja auch nicht so eilig


----------



## DerEismann (23. Februar 2010)

Guck mal hier...  

Statt ne XTR würde ich auch wenn beim BB30 Standart bleiben.

http://cgi.ebay.de/FSA-K-Force-BB-3...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item519094377c

http://www.bike24.net/p111244.html

Die schwarz rote habe ich bei Ebay auch schon öfter für 350 Euro neu gesehen...

Fahre sie selber in meinem 09er Epic S-Works und find sie total geil.

Gruß, Oliver


----------



## Marius210686 (23. Februar 2010)

ja das wäre ne option ,die ist vom preis her auch in meinem rahmen .wenn es die bei ebay auch noch in schwarz gibt würde ich die sofort nehmen .danke für den tipp

gruß marius


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2010)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Guck mal hier...
> 
> Statt ne XTR würde ich auch wenn beim BB30 Standart bleiben.
> 
> ...



die rote sieht aber echt bescheiden aus ("billig" rot, passt nicht zu anderen roten teilen) und der gewichtsvorteil der k-force zur stylo ist echt nicht so groß, dass man jetzt dafür 350 bis 600 ocken hinblättern müsste

für 'nen hunni würd' ich sie kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerEismann (23. Februar 2010)

Die Rote ist auch nicht unbedingt mein Fall...

Wie ich ja sagte besitze ich die Schwarze...
und mit 603g plus Lager 80g finde ich, ist sie eine 
sehr schöne Alternative zur XTR...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Februar 2010)

aber immer noch ziemlich teuer...


----------



## zuki (23. Februar 2010)

Ist jetzt zwar off topic, aber wie baut man ein BB30 Lager ein? Da steht immer etwas von "einpressen". Braucht man dafür ein spezielles Werkzeug?


----------



## Domme02 (23. Februar 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Ist jetzt zwar off topic, aber wie baut man ein BB30 Lager ein? Da steht immer etwas von "einpressen". Braucht man dafür ein spezielles Werkzeug?



hab es zwar noch nicht gemacht aber google hilft; Werktzeug::http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=11590;pid=191;group=115;menuid1=185 oder: http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11428hier 
ein Video wie das alles aufgebaut ist:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4790866


----------



## dor michü (23. Februar 2010)

Hier mal was seltenes...meins:




neuen Laufradsatz hab ich schon...in schwarz!
sagt mal eure meinung!

Michi


----------



## eddy 1 (23. Februar 2010)

find ich mit dem weißen Felgen stimmig gefällt

mach lieber die logos von den Felgen einmal zyyxxx reicht pro Felge 

und wenn das geht würd ich noch das Logo auf der Sattelstütze entfernen


----------



## speedy76 (23. Februar 2010)

ich kann dir auch nur raten die Stylo erstmal zu fahren, und auf ne gebrauchte CD Si zu sparen.  Habe damals meine XTR auch gegen ne gebrauchte ausgetauscht. Bin top zufrieden. 

Adapter freie Grüße 

..... übrigens die weiße Lefty sieht richtig Fett aus......gefällt


----------



## Deleted 76843 (23. Februar 2010)

Das Corratec wird was. Machst du mal Bilder mit dem schwarzen LRS? Kcnc Vorbau passt auch gut. Logo an der Stütze ev mal mit Nagellackentferner probieren, würde denke ich besser aussehen ohne. (Schau mal in mein Album das Merida hat auch kein Logo mehr auf der Stütze).

Mfg


----------



## rboncube (23. Februar 2010)

Endlich mal wieder ein Corratec, und dazu auch noch ein schönes. Stimmig aufgebaut und nicht allzu bunt. Zwar wieder ein bischen viel Zzyxz aber das kann man ja ändern. Die weisen Felgen find ich gar nicht so schlecht.
Was wiegt es denn?

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (23. Februar 2010)

orr das ist ja mal erfreulich zu hören...
Ja Sattestütze habe ich schon eine neue Bestellt (KCNC). Laufradsatz hab ich einen schwazen DT 240s mit XMD333 Felgen und Revo Speichen. Reifen werden mit Weißen Streifen gefahren...mal sehen vieleicht überlege ich mir noch ein paar Decals für meine Schwarzen XMD`er...mal sehe wies ausschaut!
Lenkerband kommt auch noch weiß bloß noch nicht die Farbe...Tips?
Sattel entweder Seavid oder SLR TT.
hier ein Foto ohne Aufkleber:




Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich finde das Rad auch nicht schlecht. Würde sogar die weißen LR drauflassen.
Warum möchtest du den Sattel tauschen ? Wegen der Farbe oder ist der zu unbequem ? Finde das weiß passt gut zum Rad. Wenn du den SLR TT möchtest kann ich nur sagen :überlege es dir gut. Ich fahre den seid ein paar Monaten und mir tut so der Ar*** weh nach ner Tour. Ich komm mit dem Ding überhaupt nicht richtig klar.

VG
Marco


----------



## dre (24. Februar 2010)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> ...Wenn du den SLR TT möchtest kann ich nur sagen :überlege es dir gut. Ich fahre den seid ein paar Monaten und mir tut so der Ar*** weh nach ner Tour. Ich komm mit dem Ding überhaupt nicht richtig klar.




... und ich habe ihn auf jedem Rad und kann super darauf sitzen. Selbst Tagestouren oder beim AlpenX, perfekt für meinen Ar$(#.

Also, testen, probieren, versuchen und testen, probieren, versuchen und testen, probieren, versuchen und .... usw.


----------



## chris29 (24. Februar 2010)

Wettkampfrad 2010

Sattel/Stütze werden noch geändert, ach ja und 2 gescheite Flaschenhalter kommen noch dran.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (24. Februar 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Wettkampfrad 2010
> 
> Sattel/Stütze werden noch geändert, ach ja und 2 gescheite Flaschenhalter kommen noch dran.



soweit doch gar net schlecht, Bedarf sehe ich bei dem LRS incl. Schnellspannern und ggf. am Umwerfer, da geht noch was.

Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist die Addaption der Farben vom Rahmen auf die Noir Kurbel und das Schaltwerk. Passt schön zusammen. Was ist das für eine Gabel? Und was sacht das Gewicht?

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## dor michü (24. Februar 2010)

@ mit Alu heizen:

Ich möchte den tauschen da er einfach viel zu schwer ist! Aber sehr stabil mit 24Speichen, aber die Vorderadnabe hatte immer Konusspiel!!! War weniger gut! Spare mit dem neuen gute 500g! Ist in meinen Augen ein Argument...
Sattel werde ich sehen der Originale ist mir halt auch mit 300g zu schwer^^.
Vieleicht wirds auch ein Seavid S1...mal sehen wies demnächst mit den Finanzen aussieht^^
Achso das Gewicht liegt im Moment bei 10,5 mit schweren Laufradsatz und Reifen. Möchte eig. schon so auf 9,5 kommen. Habt ihr vieleicht noch ein paar nicht so Preisintensive Tipps? 
Das "Billig" Forum kenne ich schon... also eigene Tipps!

Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (24. Februar 2010)

Hi,
danke  Das Koplettgewicht habe ich noch nicht gemessen wenns fertig ist sollte es so um die 9 Kg wiegen.
Die Gabel is ne FOX F32 RL 100 von 2008, habe dieselbe noch mal von 2009 da fehlt dann das Blau an den Foxaufklebern, sieht evt. besser aus, hat allerdings auch 2000Km runter im gegensatz zu dieser.
Geändert wird ausserdem noch der Lenker...


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Februar 2010)

watt, wenn das 9 kg haben wird, was soll dann meins wiegen? 8? Ich brauch ma ne gescheite Waage...


----------



## chris29 (24. Februar 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> watt, wenn das 9 kg haben wird, was soll dann meins wiegen? 8? Ich brauch ma ne gescheite Waage...



Wie schon geschrieben, wenns fertig ist. Das sind im Übrigen auch nicht die originalen Schnellspanner, kommen noch tune rein.
Ansonsten werd ich es noch mal berichten, wie viel es am Ende wiegt.
Der Rahmen hat übrigens 1136 Gramm in 20"


----------



## dor michü (24. Februar 2010)

Am Laufradsatz kannst du aber auch noch mächtig sparen!

Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Februar 2010)

dann bin ich echt mal aufs fertige Ergebnis gespannt. Hab noch einen ähnlich leichten Rahmen und auch X0/Noir in der Garage. Der dürfte dann auch ähnlich leicht sein - natürlich auch DC Spanner


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2010)

Der Univega Rahmen ist nicht ähnlich leicht


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Februar 2010)

Na was ich meinte is ein älterer Rahmen, nicht das neue Rad


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2010)

Achso, okey.
Was wiegt dien Univega? 1400gr ?


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2010)

Dass muss er erst einmal zerlegen, das hat er doch komplett montiert bekommen!


...so wie ich auch...


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Februar 2010)

Keine Waage - kein Plan ^^ sorry!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (25. Februar 2010)

dor michü schrieb:


> Am Laufradsatz kannst du aber auch noch mächtig sparen!
> 
> Michi
> 
> www.fast-zweirad-haus.de



Naja, im Moment ist das ein XTR LRS mit Mavic XC717 und DT Swiss Revospeichen liegt so bei 1600 Gramm. Das wird also schon teurer wenn ich einen neuen kaufe der viel leichter ist.
Kleine Anmerkung zum Univegarahmen, wenn der nach dem Focus kommt (ist ja aus dem selben Hause..) dann ist der bestimmt nicht leichter;-)


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Februar 2010)

Moin

tut er nicht, das mit dem "selben Hause" stellt man sich immer so einach vor - hab ich auch erst - aber wenn man mal da gewesen ist und die Sachen erklärt bekommen hat, dann wars das mit "aus dem selben Hause".


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2010)

Komplett andere Rahmenplattform als der vom Focus. Er wird aber sicherlich etwas schwerer als Deiner sein, da in CLP das Material in einem eigenen Prüflabor auf DIN Plus 120 geprüft wird.

Diesen Test überstehen halt die leichteren Rahmen in zu hohen Prozentsätzen nicht. Da nimmt zumindestens jemand mal das Thema Produkthaftung wirklich ernst!


----------



## onkeldueres (25. Februar 2010)

Aus dem selben Haus bedeutet nichts anderes als das der Vertrieb über Derby Cycles in Cloppenburg vonstatten geht.Die Rahmen werden in Asien in einer anderen Fabrik produziert.Das gleiche gilt für Rixe,Kalkhoff und auch Raleigh.


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Februar 2010)

Jep so schauts aus. Es gibt klar genug Rahmen, die einfach umgelabelt werden (das kennt man ja z. B. vom NoSaint bzw. Ghost bzw. bzw.), aber wer mal genauer ein Univega anschaut, der wird so etwas so schnell nicht nochmal bei uns am Markt finden (Stichwort Deltabox)!
Mir ist das Gewicht im Endeffekt auch bumms! Ich werde, wenn mir die Sattelstütze zu kurz ist, meine eigene montieren und evtl. meine eingenen Laufräder, da die sich mein Vertrauen bereits hart verdient haben. Ansonsten ist das Bike spitzenmäßig und für mich mehr als ausreichen steif, da brauchst du schon einen richtigen Bomber, um überhaupt auf Verwindungen im Rahmen zu testen!


----------



## Sahnie (25. Februar 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Jep so schauts aus. Es gibt klar genug Rahmen, die einfach umgelabelt werden (das kennt man ja z. B. vom NoSaint bzw. Ghost bzw. bzw.), aber wer mal genauer ein Univega anschaut, der wird so etwas so schnell nicht nochmal bei uns am Markt finden (Stichwort Deltabox)!
> Mir ist das Gewicht im Endeffekt auch bumms! Ich werde, wenn mir die Sattelstütze zu kurz ist, meine eigene montieren und evtl. meine eingenen Laufräder, da die sich mein Vertrauen bereits hart verdient haben. Ansonsten ist das Bike spitzenmäßig und für mich mehr als ausreichen steif, da brauchst du schon einen richtigen Bomber, um überhaupt auf Verwindungen im Rahmen zu testen!



Ich fahre ja auch noch ein älteres Fully von Univega mit der Deltabox, allerdings aus Alu. Der Rahmen kam von Fastrax, den gab es auch von Rose und anderen Anbietern. Die Deltabox war nur eine kleine Modifikation vom Hersteller, ansonsten waren die baugleich.


----------



## chris29 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich keine großartige Diskussion lostreten. Wie siehts denn mit Bilder aus, hat noch keiner sein 2010er Rad ;-)


----------



## terrible (25. Februar 2010)

So,hab meins in der Winterpause etwas erleichtert,auf 10,2kg (ja ich weiß es ist noch viel,ist ja noch im Aufbau) und farblich verändert.Die Kettenblattschrauben werden noch schwarz und rote Alunippel kommen noch!Mir gefällt es und dass ist ja die Huptsache!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Februar 2010)

Brauchst es nicht schon vorsorglich verteidigen - ist ein wirklich schickes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (25. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,

hier nochmal paar bessere Bilder meines CUBE's.



 



Zudem habe ich versucht mal die Teileliste mit Herstellergewichtsangaben zu füllen und komme auf ~11.5kg. Denkt ihr, dass das rein theoretisch so hinkommen kann? Ich habe als "Abweichung" immer 5-20gr drauf gerechnet.





Habe zur Zeit nur keine Waage und kann es daher nicht selber überprüfen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2010)

@terrible

 

Hätt´ich auch noch gerne.
Irgendwie finde ich Cds´immer besser..    

Nur die Bremsscheiben musst du noch angleichen!


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Februar 2010)

Ich habe die 2010er Bikes aber ich hab meine Cam aus der Hand gegeben und kein Plan ob oder wann ich sie nochmal wieder bekomme  wenn das Licht etc. passt mach ich vll mal Fotos mit dem Handy, das ist halt Aufwand, weil ich muss alles (wie auch die Tachodaten vom Polar) über den alten PC rüberziehen, der noch kein Windows 7 64 Bit hat.... ich muss mir noch einen in einer 64 Bit Version funktionierenden Infrarotadapter besorgen, aber will keine 60 Euro für Polar ausgeben...


----------



## terrible (25. Februar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde ich gerne machen,nur muß da erst noch ein neues Laufrad her da dass etzige noch ne vierloch aufnahme hat,NERV!!


----------



## terrible (25. Februar 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Brauchst es nicht schon vorsorglich verteidigen - ist ein wirklich schickes Rad.


Sicher ist sicher!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Februar 2010)

terrible schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne machen,nur muß da erst noch ein neues Laufrad her da dass etzige noch ne vierloch aufnahme hat,NERV!!




Ok, überzeugt! 

Ich bin halt noch fremd auf dem Gebiet "Lefty"..   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Februar 2010)

@terrible:gefällt mir auch richtig gut!

das silber an der stütze ist aber nicht nötig.

mit roten nippeln würd's bestimmt noch besser aussehen

leichter geht ja (fast) immer. kommt eben drauf an, wieviel man ausgeben möchte.


----------



## terrible (25. Februar 2010)

Danke!Die wird auch noch schwarz,bin nur noch nicht zum Farbladen meines vertrauens gekommen!


----------



## onkeldueres (25. Februar 2010)

Beim Univega Fully müssen die SLR Kirmeslaufräder gegen schwarze gewechselt werden.


----------



## unocz (25. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hier nochmal paar bessere Bilder meines CUBE's.
> 
> ...




ich denke dein bike wiegt  mindestens 12 kilo.


----------



## Kaprado (25. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hier nochmal paar bessere Bilder meines CUBE's.
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn für KB auf der Hone, dass die nur 750g wiegt? Hast du das Rad mal an die Waage gehangen? mit dem LRS und der schweren Gabel, glaube ich fast nicht an die 11.3kg.

Hier mal mein CC Bike, wog das letzte mal mit Schutzblechen und Lampe 11,7kg Kritik könnt ihr euch sparen, kenn ich schon.





Rahmen: Müsing Offroad Lite
Gabel: Marzocchi XC 600 ATA 130mm
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore
Kurbel: Shimano Deore
Kette: Shimano HG-93
Kassette: Shimano HG 50/ 11-32
Bremsen: Magura Julie Disc 180/160
Bremshebel: Magura Julie
Vorbau: Easton EA 90
Lenker: Race Face Evolve XC Flatbar
Griffe: Aerozine
Steuersatz: KEIL
Sattelstütze: Race Face Ride
Sattelklemme: Sixpack
Sattel: Ritchey
Felgen: Easton XC One
Reifen: Maxxis Advantage


----------



## Groudon (25. Februar 2010)

Ich habe 830gr für die Kurbel MIT Innenlager gefunden - da es ein Pressfit-Innenlager ist (75g anstatt 100gr fürs HTII Lager) habe ich die Kurbel mit 730gr genommen + Innenlager.


----------



## Kaprado (25. Februar 2010)

Die FCM770 wiegt schon 860g ich kann nicht glauben, dass die Hone leichter ist. Vielleicht 830 ohne KB.

Der Sattel ist auch eine Bombe, da kannst du günstig noch etwas sparen.

Hat hier eventuell mal jemand diesen 175g *Vel*o Softlite Sattel probiert? Kostet ca. 30-35 Euro.

Die Supersonic Reifen sollen nur 1500km halten hat mir mein Schrauber im Laden gerade erzählt.


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Februar 2010)

Mit meinem ungewogenen ~9kg Bike meine ich das hier - bei Kaufinteresse... weiß nicht, irgendeins muss ich wohl verkaufen, wenn ihr DAS wollt, müsst ihr mir schon richtig was bieten. Hat auch nur ~2000km weg. RH 43, Laufräder nur für Liebhaber, die sich zutrauen eine XMD 333 Felge zu fahren. Rahmen in der Lakierung sehr selten, fährt wohl außer meinem nur noch einmal so in Deutschland rum. Leichter als die Teamräder von Haibike 2009!







Oder hat jemand interesse an einem doch leicht lädierten Fully, 10 000km weg, neue Ritzel&Kette? Die Laufräder sind auch nicht für jedermann. RH müsste 48 sein.






Da ist mir schon klar, dass ich preislich nicht so hoch gehen kann wie beim Hardtail - einerseits wegen Rad und Aufbau, andererseits wegen der vielen KM dies weg hat.


----------



## SingleLight (25. Februar 2010)

Der Cube Rahmen wiegt weniger als 1600, sollte so um ~1500 in 18" sein. Aber es fehlen hier z.B. in der Liste, Schrauben zur Befestigung der Bremsscheiben, Bremsleitung und Öl, Schnellspanner, Felgenband.....
Also ich denke da auch eher an 12 kg.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Groudon (25. Februar 2010)

okay ^^ naja - 12kg sind och ok - werde mal mit der Personenwaage ein ertes "etwaes" gewicht ermitteln - schaun wir mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (25. Februar 2010)

Das CD F800 gefällt mir auch richtig gut - und dabei ist das schönste Rahmendetail noch nichtmal auf dem Foto: dieser wunderbare Doppel-S Übergang zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe 
Sehr schön finde ich dass wirklich nur drei Farben vorkommen und nicht hier und da ein Aufkleber stört.
Wie kommt man eigentlich an die roten Lefty-Gabelklemmen oder wie man das nennt?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2010)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja auch noch ein älteres Fully von Univega mit der Deltabox, allerdings aus Alu. Der Rahmen kam von Fastrax, den gab es auch von Rose und anderen Anbietern. Die Deltabox war nur eine kleine Modifikation vom Hersteller, ansonsten waren die baugleich.



Das ist so nicht korrekt, das Material kam von Fastrax und produziert wurde der Rahmen bei Hodaka!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Aus dem selben Haus bedeutet nichts anderes als das der Vertrieb über Derby Cycles in Cloppenburg vonstatten geht.Die Rahmen werden in Asien in einer anderen Fabrik produziert.Das gleiche gilt für Rixe,Kalkhoff und auch Raleigh.



Die Fabrik ist die gleiche (auch Hersteller f. z.B. Storck)! Nur die Form ist dann eine andere in der das Carbon nachher gebacken wird.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Beim Univega Fully müssen die SLR Kirmeslaufräder gegen schwarze gewechselt werden.



Sprichst Du von meinem?


----------



## terrible (25. Februar 2010)

]:->;6879640 schrieb:
			
		

> Das CD F800 gefällt mir auch richtig gut - und dabei ist das schönste Rahmendetail noch nichtmal auf dem Foto: dieser wunderbare Doppel-S Übergang zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe
> Sehr schön finde ich dass wirklich nur drei Farben vorkommen und nicht hier und da ein Aufkleber stört.
> Wie kommt man eigentlich an die roten Lefty-Gabelklemmen oder wie man das nennt?



Man macht sie selber rot.Die obere Brücke hab ich leicht Sandgestrahlt danach lackiert und am schluss Klarlack drüber.Die untere hab ich genau so gemacht,nur den Schaft abgeklebt.Danke fürs kompliment!


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Februar 2010)

terrible schrieb:


> Man macht sie selber rot.Die obere Brücke hab ich leicht Sandgestrahlt danach lackiert und am schluss Klarlack drüber.Die untere hab ich genau so gemacht,nur den Schaft abgeklebt.Danke fürs kompliment!



sehr nice


----------



## damista (25. Februar 2010)

@groudon
was willst du denn in zukunft mit 2,4er reifen? Ansonsten muss ich den anderen Beipflichten... wird eher an der 12 liegen als an 11,5kg. Aber Mühe hast dir gegeben. Viel Spass damit, sind bestimmt mal wieder gemeinsam unterwegs.


----------



## biker25258 (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin neu hier, möchte euch aber trotzdem meine neuste Errungenschaft zeigen......


----------



## dor michü (25. Februar 2010)

Was hast du den an deinem Vorbau? Pannenmilch? Wie lustig hab ich an der Stelle ja nch nie gesehen! Sonst ist das HT sehr schön!
Aber zum Verkaufen bist du hier im falschen Forum so als Tipp.

Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (25. Februar 2010)

damista schrieb:


> @groudon
> was willst du denn in zukunft mit 2,4er reifen? Ansonsten muss ich den anderen Beipflichten... wird eher an der 12 liegen als an 11,5kg. Aber Mühe hast dir gegeben. Viel Spass damit, sind bestimmt mal wieder gemeinsam unterwegs.



Naja - der MK in 2.2 is ja eher schmächtig im Gegensatz zum RK 2.2 und habe daher überlegt vlt den MK mal in 2.4 zu probieren. ^^

Für ne Runde bin ich immer offen mit anschließedem Gespräch. 

PS: Gewicht kann man immer mal sparen.


----------



## biker25258 (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo Michi,

danke für den Tipp. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mich meinst.
Das Bild ist bei meinem Händler entstanden, da mein Bein im Gips ist und ich mein Bike nicht in meiner Einzimmerwohnung fotografieren wollte. Hab es noch bei meinem Händler eingelagert, bis ich wieder fit bin.


----------



## Kaprado (25. Februar 2010)

biker25258 schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus...



lass es...


----------



## NoBseHz (25. Februar 2010)

biker25258 das Progress ist sehr fein, nur wenn ich schon so was edles hab und auch noch Kohle für die XX verballer, warum dann nicht gescheite Laufräder rein? 

Und ich weiß, dass das hier das falsche Forum is, aber ein bisschen Werbung in eigener Sache darf überall mal sein  und die Leute wollen ja auch Fotos sehn! Von den aktuellen Bikes gibts dann welche, wenn ich mal ne Cam hab...

Und joa obendrauf die Milch, unten dran Ersatzschlauch. Immer alles dabei  und platzsparend und unkompliziert verstaut


----------



## brndch (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ma paar Bilder 
zwar nix besonderes aber für mich OK.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2010)

ist doch ganz schick!

was wiegt das bike?

fahre auch ein capic und bin voll zufrieden.
von der farbkombi sieht meins auch so aus. allerdings mit sid und x.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (25. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ist doch ganz schick!
> 
> was wiegt das bike?
> 
> ...



mit Nobby Nic hatte es mal 10,2kg
ich mag halt schlichte räder.
vll kommt die stütze wieder weg dann is es bis auf die Bremshebel Carbonfrei.


----------



## SingleLight (26. Februar 2010)

Das Capic ist schlicht und funktionell, gefällt mir sehr gut
Es hat auch die richtigen Reifen, auf jeden Fall hat man mit dem Ding bestimmt viel Spaß

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Slow (26. Februar 2010)

brndch schrieb:


> zwar nix besonderes aber für mich OK.



Hi,

sehr schönes Rad! Da gibts viele, die sind 3 mal so teuer und sehen trotzdem nicht besser aus!

Ich persönlich mag den Umwerfer und das Schaltwerk aus der XT 08er Gruppe optisch nicht so, aber ansonsten technisch und optisch perfekt.

Grüße


----------



## Gabelbock (26. Februar 2010)

So, heute endlich mein neues Pronghorn mal richtig getestet...wird langsam auch mal zeit dass der schnee verschwindet.

War eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht und leider musste ich feststellen dass der schnee sich im Wald noch hartnäckig hält.

Auf jeden Fall hat sich das Gefühl von meiner ersten kurzen Probefahrt bestätigt: Super handling bergab und super Vortrieb berghoch vorallem in verdindung mit lockout am dämpfer und der gabel,bin sehr zufrieden.

Allerdings ziehe ich mir für die nächste zeit nochmal dickere schlappen drauf...das grenzt ja fast schon an selbstmord mit den Reifen schnell bergab zu fahren bei den plötzlichen schlamm-eis-schnee-traktorspur Stellen und die neu entstandenen seen sind natürlich auch nicht zu vernachlässigen


----------



## Fezza (26. Februar 2010)

Sieht grundsätzlich geil aus!! (vorallem weil dreckig)

Was mir aber nicht gefallen will, ist die Lenker-Vorbau-Kombination (Vorbau negativ mit Riserbar ergeben für mich einfach keinen Sinn und sehen meiner Meinung nach eher bescheiden aus)

...dass du mit dem Hinterreifen, bei diesen Bedingungen nicht glücklich geworden bist, verwundert mich nicht


----------



## volki3 (26. Februar 2010)

Einheitliche Farbe beim LRS wäre schön.
Kurbel gefällt mit Persönlich nicht!!!
Würde vielleicht noch die Leitungen vorne Bisschen kürzen!
Ansonsten TOP Bike


----------



## Marius210686 (26. Februar 2010)

das capic könnte fast meins sein ,bin ich vor kurzem auch noch fast so mit diesen komponenten gefahren.(bilder in meinem profil).war immer sehr zufrieden mit dem bike und würde mir den rahmen sofort noch mal holen.sehr schickes bike brndch.


----------



## volki3 (26. Februar 2010)

Was sind das denn für Reifen am Capic?
Ach ja... sehr Schick


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2010)

vr = aspen
hr = crossmark


----------



## volki3 (26. Februar 2010)

Danke!
Taugen die den was? Bin auf der suche nach en paar neuen Reifen...
Muß ja auch net immer Schwalbe sei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (26. Februar 2010)

Die Combi Crossmark/Larssen kann ich wärmstens empfehlen..


----------



## Nordpol (27. Februar 2010)

Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, eigentlich fertig zu morgigen Ausfahrt. So sauber wird es wohl nie wieder sein.


----------



## alu-xb (27. Februar 2010)

nur geil viel spaß morgen


----------



## numinisflo (27. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## NoBseHz (27. Februar 2010)

gute Wahl bei den Naben, die halten Dicht - luftdicht! Also viel Spaß im Dreck!!


----------



## gooni11 (27. Februar 2010)

Moin
Habschaunocheinfahrrad...
XTR Kurbel kommt noch.
Äh... steinigt mich...das am Sattel ist ne Regenjacke.. DENN... heute hat geregnet! Vielleicht hätt ich sie auch anziehen sollen..
mfg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Marius210686 (27. Februar 2010)

da hat sich aber einer erst mal ein paar alu profile von der arbeit besorgt und sich einen motageständer selbst gebaut so wie das aussieht!!! würde ich jetzt mal so sagen auf den ersten blick ; ) . übrigens sehr schönes bike !


----------



## brndch (27. Februar 2010)

Marius210686 schrieb:


> da hat sich aber einer erst mal ein paar alu profile von der arbeit besorgt und sich einen motageständer selbst gebaut so wie das aussieht!!! würde ich jetzt mal so sagen auf den ersten blick ; ) . übrigens sehr schönes bike !



Den Denkansatz hatte ich auch schon mal.
Nur wie ich das mit einer aufnahme für die sattelstütze löse weiß ich noch ned.
Is wie Lego für Erwachsene.


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Februar 2010)

gefällt mir auch (vieleicht einbischen klein)

an dem steppenwolf hängt ein wenig viel ander Sattelstütze

aber sonst gefällt es ! vorallem schicke Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (27. Februar 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, eigentlich fertig zu morgigen Ausfahrt. So sauber wird es wohl nie wieder sein.




Sehr geil... gefällt mir


----------



## Nordpol (27. Februar 2010)

> Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?


Ist ein FRM-Rahmen, gabs günstig bei Ebay, mal sehen was er taugt.



> da hat sich aber einer erst mal ein paar alu profile von der arbeit besorgt und sich einen motageständer selbst gebaut so wie das aussieht!!! würde ich jetzt mal so sagen auf den ersten blick ; ) .


Nein, gibt es auch günstig bei Ebay, kannst es dir gleich auf länge sägen lassen.
Und ist günstiger als die meisten Montageständer, die du kaufen kannst, und sehr stabil, kann man auch mal die Schwiegermutter dranhängen, wenn sie motzt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Februar 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ..und sehr stabil, kann man auch mal die Schwiegermutter dranhängen, wenn sie motzt.



 



Schickes Rad!


----------



## Nordpol (27. Februar 2010)

Der Montageständer weckt ja mehr Interesse, als das Rad.
Ist wirklich ne günstige Angelegenheit, Profile und Zubehör kann man alles bei ein u. dem selben Ebay-Händler bestellen.



> Den Denkansatz hatte ich auch schon mal.
> Nur wie ich das mit einer aufnahme für die sattelstütze löse weiß ich noch ned.


 
Da wird sich auch noch ne Lösung finden, der Ständer ist noch in der Erprobung, obige Aufnahme war der erste Versuch funktioniert auch gut.
Lampe steht normalerweise senkrecht, nur ist dann mein Keller nicht hoch genug.
Jetzt wo ich ihn auf dem Foto betrachte..., könnte man dieselbe Aufnahme auch noch hinten verbauen, dann kann man gleich an 2 Rädern schrauben


----------



## Hänschen (27. Februar 2010)

Was ist das für eine Kurbel Nordpol?


----------



## behemoth (27. Februar 2010)

Fifteen G/the Hive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Februar 2010)

eine ganz schön schwere kurbel.


----------



## Nordpol (27. Februar 2010)

Ist eine Hive / Fifteen G

Ups, und die Folie noch dran, seh ich ja erst jetzt.


----------



## Hänschen (27. Februar 2010)

Aber hübsch ist sie schon.


----------



## Nordpol (27. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> eine ganz schön schwere kurbel.


 
wir sind ja nicht im Leichtbau forum.
Ist eine der wenigen schwarzen die mir gefällt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Februar 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, eigentlich fertig zu morgigen Ausfahrt. So sauber wird es wohl nie wieder sein.



geiles bike!

der silberne rahmen kommt auch super.

zuverlässige komponenten verbaut

die schweißnäte sehen komisch aus.

kleiner tipp: hinterreifen ist falschherum montiert.

kann aber auch sein, dass du so besser mit dem zurecht kommst.

fahrradständer:  muss keiner für 200 glocken oder mehr sein.


----------



## Marius210686 (28. Februar 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> geiles bike!
> 
> der silberne rahmen kommt auch super.
> 
> ...


 nein ein fahrrad ständer muss bestimmt keine 200 glocken kosten ,die für weniger geld tun es auch schon oder die einzelstücke von den handwerklich begabten leuten sind auch gut .habe übrigens auch einen selbstgebauten und funktioniert auch erste sahne sieht nur nicht so hübsch aus wie der hier gezeigte.wollte aber auch nicht vom eigentlichem thema ablenken.also zeigt weiter eure bikes


----------



## DownhALEX (28. Februar 2010)

Alles nice Bikes  
Hier mal meins


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2010)

> AW: Cross-Country Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) - Teil 1


----------



## alexftw (28. Februar 2010)

Gehört mit den Bremsen ganz klar i.d. Leichtbau-Ecke.


----------



## SCK (28. Februar 2010)

@Nordpol

sehr geile Kiste! Bin begeistert!
sehr schön und mit hochwertigen Komponenten aufgebaut!
Die roten Akzente sind perfekt gesetzt.

ps: dank dir, dass du im andern thread mein serotta gepostet hast. Deins gehört da auch rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2010)

MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum > Spezielle Bikes > Cross-Country Racing > AW: Cross-Country Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) - Teil 1

und 


DownhALEX schrieb:


> Alles nice Bikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wer findet den fehler?

*kopfschuettel...*


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Februar 2010)

Keine Sattelüberhöhung...


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2010)

1 punkt von 200 moeglichen


----------



## volki3 (28. Februar 2010)

Lenker und Vorbau....


----------



## Kaprado (28. Februar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum > Spezielle Bikes > Cross-Country Racing > AW: Cross-Country Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) - Teil 1
> 
> und
> 
> ...




Ich dachte, du seist darüber hinweg, dass ist ein herber Rückschlag.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2010)

dachte ich auch... aber das ist hart  und das nach so vielen echt netten raedern... schade schade...


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Februar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 1 punkt von 200 moeglichen



Stimmt schon 
nur die Sache mit der Ausprägung der Sattelüberhöhung ist ja praktisch ein Dauerbrenner in diesem Thread...

Immerhin Counti MK, ist doch eine solide Basis! Jetzt noch den Rest an CC anpassen und ab geht's! 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2010)

DAS dachte ich mir auch als erstes... 
mal ein neuer ansatz: ich fange mit den reifen an und tune das rad darum herum auf


----------



## Nordpol (28. Februar 2010)

alexftw schrieb:


> Gehört mit den Bremsen ganz klar i.d. Leichtbau-Ecke.


 
So leicht sind die Bremsen gar nicht. Desweiteren ist an dem Rad kein einziges Teil aus Carbon, ausser Teile des Schaltwerks.
Für die Leichtbau Ecke hätte man an vielen Stellen andere Teile verwenden müssen.



> sehr geile Kiste! Bin begeistert!
> sehr schön und mit hochwertigen Komponenten aufgebaut!
> Die roten Akzente sind perfekt gesetzt.
> 
> ps: dank dir, dass du im andern thread mein serotta gepostet hast. Deins gehört da auch rein.


 
Danke, hört man gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (28. Februar 2010)

7,9kg.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. Februar 2010)

Ohne Worte.

Mfg


----------



## Domme02 (28. Februar 2010)

mal wieder ein richtig, richtig geiles Bike!! Gückwunsch damonsta.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2010)

wie schon gesagt... sehr nice!


----------



## onkeldueres (28. Februar 2010)

DownhALEX schrieb:


> Alles nice Bikes
> Hier mal meins



Hmmm...Hmmmm...falsches Forum??


----------



## ]:-> (28. Februar 2010)

Geil!
Das wirklich erste Scott HT das mir richtig gut gefällt - klasse Aufbau
Was für ein LRS (insbesondere die Nabe) ist denn da drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (28. Februar 2010)

Danke Jungs. Sind Chris King Naben mit Revos und ZTR Olympic.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2010)

noch mal damonsta: einfach nur geil!

und: sooo schöne farben


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Februar 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum > Spezielle Bikes > Cross-Country Racing > AW: Cross-Country Bikes (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) - Teil 1
> 
> und
> 
> ...


----------



## paradisoinferno (28. Februar 2010)

Schaft und Leitungen werden noch gekürzt wenn ich ma dazukomm...


----------



## Nordpol (28. Februar 2010)

...dann auch gleich die Pedale mit tauschen.


----------



## paradisoinferno (28. Februar 2010)

Grund und Alternative?


----------



## Chrisomie21 (28. Februar 2010)

schei?e ist das schlimm


----------



## DownhALEX (28. Februar 2010)

Könnt ihr mir vllt. sagen was an meinem Bike falsch montiert war o.ä. ? 
Kenn mich nämlich noch nicht sooo gut aus ^^


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2010)

DownhALEX schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vllt. sagen was an meinem Bike falsch montiert war o.ä. ?
> Kenn mich nämlich noch nicht sooo gut aus ^^



o mann o mann...

da gibt es soooo vieles. ob da etwas falsch montiert ist? wieso?

ist doch alles ordnungsgemäß dran.

ach so. beleuchtung (dynamo) und reflektoren fehlen.

-kleiner scherz-

sorry, musste sein.

mehr Bilder von schönen Bikes bitte!


----------



## DownhALEX (28. Februar 2010)

Weil einer geschrieben hat "Keine Sattelüberhöhung", ein aderer "Lenker und Vorbau..."..
Deswegen... :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Februar 2010)

Manchmal geht´s hier ganz schön hart zu!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Manchmal geht´s hier ganz schön hart zu!!



was hälst du den von dem bike?

findest du, dass es für XC-Racing genutzt werden kann?


----------



## DownhALEX (28. Februar 2010)

Ich fahr doch keine Rennen ^^


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Februar 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> was hälst du den von dem bike?
> 
> findest du, dass es für XC-Racing genutzt werden kann?





Da war ein riesen Lächeln hinter meiner Aussage !!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Februar 2010)

DownhALEX schrieb:


> Ich fahr doch keine Rennen ^^




...damit aber auch kein Downhill!!!


----------



## DownhALEX (28. Februar 2010)

Mach ich mit DEM auch nie xD
Dafür hab ich ein anderes, das ich vor kurzem geholt habe ;P


----------



## DownhALEX (28. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn nun jetzt mit meinem Lenker und dem Vorbau ?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Schaft und Leitungen werden noch gekürzt wenn ich ma dazukomm...




Ganz schön bunt!


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Da war ein riesen Lächeln hinter meiner Aussage !!



uppsala! hab' ich übersehen.



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...damit aber auch kein Downhill!!!





zum lenker und vorbau: die sehen aber ziemlich nach DH aus. die sattelstellung auch.

wie nopain schon gesagt hat (oder war's doch jemand anderes?): auf den reifen kann man aufbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownhALEX (28. Februar 2010)

Achso haha,
Ich dachte schon da wär iwas komisch dran :/
Naja danke hehe ^^


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Februar 2010)

So, bin dann auch mal wieder dran:


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2010)

nicht übel! 

ein bild von der seite wäre aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. Februar 2010)

Geil, vorallem wies am Anfang ausgesehen hat und jetzt.

Mfg


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Februar 2010)

So, von der Seite, dafür drinnen weil´s schlechte Wetter grad losbricht.




Edit: @ billi joe, meinst du mein Bike?


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2010)

ja, mit den neuen griffen sieht's echt deutlich besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (28. Februar 2010)

Sind auch wesentlich bequemer, ein "wirkliches Highlight" ist der neue Steuersatz, wusste garnicht mehr wie sich das anfühlt, wenn man den Lenker frei nach links und rechts bewegen kann^^. Der alte Ritchey war halb zerbröselt, die Lager flach und eckig und der obere Konus war gebrochen, war wie ein Bahnrad.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich war heute bei dem bescheidenen Wetter mal mit Hausstand und Klappdach unterwegs:









Und wer erkennt den Fehler?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2010)

wie ist denn das passiert?


----------



## earlofwine (28. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und wer erkennt den Fehler?



Hm,
Gabel bissl durchgeschlagen?
Oder hättest dich fast mit deinen Zügen stranguliert 
Sind schon arg lang würd ich sagen.


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Februar 2010)

Speiche ???

die nächsten Laufräder dann nicht so laut


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wie ist denn das passiert?



Bin letztes Jahr Ostermontag mit dem Laufradsatz gestürzt und habe mir Schaltwerk mitsamt Auge in diese Speiche gedonnert. Die war also verbogen und somit vorgeschädigt. Habe mich ohnehin schon gewundert das die so lange gehalten hat.

@ earlofwin  Ja die Züge sind ein wenig lang, hab bisher kein Bock gehabt die zu kürzen. Und die Gabel ist nicht durchgeschlagen, ist genug Luft drauf!

@ eddy 1  das Laufrad wird repariert!


----------



## damonsta (28. Februar 2010)

Früher waren hier echt mal schicke Räder zu sehen. Schade!


----------



## dor michü (28. Februar 2010)

Ja die Leitungen sind arg lang kann man noch kürzen! Sparst zugar noch Gewicht!^^
Das mit der Speiche ist doch nich so schlimm...kommt halt eine neue rein.

Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2010)

damonsta schrieb:


> Früher waren hier echt mal schicke Räder zu sehen. Schade!



ab und an gibt es doch wieder erwarten lichte momente... aber selten


----------



## damonsta (28. Februar 2010)

Die letzten 3 Räder...Ich muss echt sagen, da ist der Clown noch am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (28. Februar 2010)

Auch ältere Semester wollen noch artgerecht gehalten werden:


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

damonsta schrieb:


> Früher waren hier echt mal schicke Räder zu sehen. Schade!



Wie gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind!


----------



## jörgl (28. Februar 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Auch ältere Semester wollen noch artgerecht gehalten werden:



Was an diesen alten Kisten dran sein soll verstehe wer will.....

Und dann auch noch schwarz


----------



## bonebreaker666 (28. Februar 2010)

Ja aber echt, schlimm mit den alten, schwarzen Böcken 

Ne also heute hab' ich mich auch nicht mehr vor die Tür begeben...nachdem ich beim Müll runterbringen vor der Tür fast weggeweht worden bin...


----------



## damonsta (28. Februar 2010)

@ohneworte

Das hat mit Geschmack nix zu tun. Aber so ein lieblos zusammengezimmertes Bike?


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

Das ist bis auf den Laufradsatz in Originalauslieferungszustand! Lieblos also Deiner Meinung nach wegen der zu langen Brems- und Lockoutzüge, welche noch gekürzt werden sollen?

War mir in der Garage halt die letzten 3 Monate zu kalt zum Basteln!


----------



## damonsta (28. Februar 2010)

Ja, auf jeden Fall. Das "keinen Bock zu kürzen" macht auch nicht den Eindruck als sei es dir sonderlich wichtig. Die Basis ist absolut cool, aber da muss man einfach was draus machen. Anderer LRS, andere Stütze, anderer Vorbau. Oder einfach cleanen.


----------



## mucho (28. Februar 2010)

damonsta schrieb:


> 7,9kg.



so wenig kommentare zu dem rad? bin enttäuscht....
wenn ich hier sehe was für schlurren hier mehr und bessere kommentare absahnen. ich hoffe, dass es in anderen freds entsprechend gewürdigt wird... ps: diese univegas kann ich langsam nicht mehr sehen!!!

obwohl mir die meistens scotts die hier rumirren überhaupt nicht gefallen, ist dieses eine echte wohltat!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Februar 2010)

Das KLEIN find ich gar nicht schlecht..  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (28. Februar 2010)

damonsta schrieb:


> Früher waren hier echt mal schicke Räder zu sehen. Schade!



für das, was sich hier mittlerweile immer öffter rein verirrt muss man sich echt fremdschämen...

da kommst man sich vor wie bei dsds und ich mein nicht die, die den ton treffen!


----------



## EvilEvo (28. Februar 2010)

Wird aber auch wirklich mal Zeit, dass die richtigen Leute hier Adminrechte kriegen, um dieses Unterforum von dem ganzen Unrat an Bildern zu erlösen.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Wird aber auch wirklich mal Zeit, dass die richtigen Leute hier Adminrechte kriegen, um dieses Unterforum von dem ganzen Unrat an Bildern zu erlösen.



Genau, ich will die Zensur!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Februar 2010)




----------



## damonsta (28. Februar 2010)

Cool. Jetzt nur noch bessere Bilder-du hast es doch sonst so geil drauf!-und dann kommt noch besser zur Geltung.


----------



## KONI-DU (28. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2010)

richtig schön!

das klein hat auch was!



damonsta schrieb:


> Früher waren hier echt mal schicke Räder zu sehen. Schade!



morgen oder übermogen kommt meins. bin mal gespannt, was du und die anderen dazu sagen...

schönen dank EvilEvo für die seitenansicht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Februar 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


>




Geile eigene Gallerie - geiles Bike!!!


----------



## SCK (28. Februar 2010)

ich glaub, dass wir uns mit 2 sehr geilen Rädern von damonsta und petejup an einem Tag nicht beschweren dürfen.

Na, und das schwarze Klein war auch sehr fein.

Der Rest ... naja, aber solange ab und an was schönes gezeigt wird ...


----------



## Sunset (28. Februar 2010)

bis auf die kettenblätter finde ich das giant echt gelungen.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Februar 2010)

damonsta schrieb:


> Cool. Jetzt nur noch bessere Bilder-du hast es doch sonst so geil drauf!-und dann kommt noch besser zur Geltung.



Habe halt so meine Schwierigkeiten mit ruhenden Objekten ....


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Februar 2010)

er meint sicherlich in einer passenden umgebung.


----------



## damonsta (28. Februar 2010)

Ne, ich meine das, was da steht. Die Bildqualität gefällt mir nicht!


----------



## onkeldueres (28. Februar 2010)

Sehr geiles Giant.Vllt. noch ein-zwei Spacer runter.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

Sunset schrieb:


> für das, was sich hier mittlerweile immer öffter rein verirrt muss man sich echt fremdschämen...
> 
> da kommst man sich vor wie bei dsds und ich mein nicht die, die den ton treffen!



Und mir gefallen die ganzen Düsterkisten überhaupt nicht mehr. Den elenden Einheitsbrei aus schwarzen Bikes kann ich zur Zeit nichts mehr abgewinnen.


----------



## jörgl (28. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und mir gefallen die ganzen Düsterkisten überhaupt nicht mehr. Den elenden Einheitsbrei aus schwarzen Bikes kann ich zur Zeit nichts mehr abgewinnen.



Na dann muß man eben zur Farbe greifen, was in der Anschaffung aber nicht unbedingt günstiger wird..... damals wie heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

Das Klein kenn ich zwar schon, ist aber immer noch ein optischer Knaller!


----------



## Sunset (28. Februar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und mir gefallen die ganzen Düsterkisten überhaupt nicht mehr. Den elenden Einheitsbrei aus schwarzen Bikes kann ich zur Zeit nichts mehr abgewinnen.



die farben sind nicht das wirkliche problem! die wildesten und wirklich dümmsten zusammengewürfelten "schüsseln", welche hier aber immer mehr gezeigt werden schon! zumahl hier jeder meint "Cross-Country Bikes" für sich selbst zu definieren.

scheinbar reicht es für viele schon, sich mal bei irgend einem "0815-rennen" eine nummer an den lenker zu klemmen und DABEI GEWESEN ZU SEIN um als fahrer eines cc-bikes durchzugehen.

kurzum. dieser thread mutiert mittlerweile zur MÜLLHALDE der bikes, die sonst scheinbar keinen platz mehr gefunden haben PUNKT!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

Sunset schrieb:


> die farben sind nicht das wirkliche problem! die wildesten und wirklich dümmsten zusammengewürfelten "schüsseln", welche hier aber immer mehr gezeigt werden schon! zumahl hier jeder meint "Cross-Country Bikes" für sich selbst zu definieren.
> 
> scheinbar reicht es für viele schon, sich mal bei irgend einem "0815-rennen" eine nummer an den lenker zu klemmen und DABEI GEWESEN ZU SEIN um als fahrer eines cc-bikes durchzugehen.
> 
> kurzum. dieser thread mutiert mittlerweile zur MÜLLHALDE der bikes, die sonst scheinbar keinen platz mehr gefunden haben PUNKT!



Und, hast Du Dir selber schon eine Nummer an den Lenker geklebt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2010)

Sunset schrieb:


> die farben sind nicht das wirkliche problem! die wildesten und wirklich dümmsten zusammengewürfelten "schüsseln", welche hier aber immer mehr gezeigt werden schon! zumahl hier jeder meint "Cross-Country Bikes" für sich selbst zu definieren.
> 
> scheinbar reicht es für viele schon, sich mal bei irgend einem "0815-rennen" eine nummer an den lenker zu klemmen und DABEI GEWESEN ZU SEIN um als fahrer eines cc-bikes durchzugehen.
> 
> kurzum. dieser thread mutiert mittlerweile zur MÜLLHALDE der bikes, die sonst scheinbar keinen platz mehr gefunden haben PUNKT!



so oder so ähnlich

in der überschrift heißt es ja eigentlich deutlich: XC-*RACING* [:...:*LEICHTBAU*]

immer diese diskussionen...

sollen ja eigentlich *nur bilder* gepostet werden. oder vielleicht auch mal das ein oder andere kommentar...


----------



## singlestoph (28. Februar 2010)

naja,


alte verbitterte und oft auch dicke alte männer sind halt manchmal etwas eigen ....

sie stehen oft mehr auf optik: buntes blendwerk , komische frästeile usw ....

statt auf innere werte wie: racespirit, crosscountry-race-credibility und funktion ....

so kanns gehen wenn man die zeichen der zeit ... nicht erkannt... und darum den anschluss gnadenlos verpasst ...usw

weitermachen


----------



## Piktogramm (28. Februar 2010)

Keiner mit nem gescheiten Rad wird sich hier noch reintrauen also was solls, ist ein hausgemachtes Problem. Spätestens wenn die eigenen Anfänge die hier zerrissen wurden mal ausgewachsen sind will hier doch keiner mehr sein Rad zeigen, es wird eh nur wieder nieder gemacht.

Extra für dich, lass dich dran aus (und auch die Anderen):











Wurde noch nie zu nem CC Rennen bewegt, nur mal zu nem Marathon weil mir diese teils verbiesterten Renntypen auf die Eier gehen. Lieber einfach weils Spaß macht durch die Gegen tiegern

und ja der weiße Kabelbinder kommt ab


----------



## earlofwine (28. Februar 2010)

@ohne worte
Du kennst seine Bikes aber schon oder?
Ich denke die Kritik hier ist schon angebracht. Viele Räder sind echt Müll.
Schon mal dran gedacht, dass das schwarz am Rahmenmaterial liegt? Ne Volllackierung kommt bei nem 1000gr Rahmen meines Erachtens nicht gut.

Hab auch nichts gegen Klein oder ähnliche Kultbikes.
Doch ernsthafte CC Bikes sind sie halt einfach nicht mehr. 

Leider sind auch diese Versender-Kutschen immer mehr am Vormarsch...


----------



## Groudon (28. Februar 2010)

<- fürs Giant


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> @ohne worte
> Du kennst seine Bikes aber schon oder?
> Ich denke die Kritik hier ist schon angebracht. Viele Räder sind echt Müll.
> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass das schwarz am Rahmenmaterial liegt? Ne Volllackierung kommt bei nem 1000gr Rahmen meines Erachtens nicht gut.
> ...



Ja, die hab ich in seinem Fotoalbum gesehen. Technisch alle vollkommen O.K., jedoch kann ich optisch mit Abstrichen lediglich dem Scott etwas abgewinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (28. Februar 2010)

Ihr werdet euch aber auch nicht einig, an einer Stelle meckert ihr, ein Cross-Country-Racing-Bike muss im Renneinsatz gebraucht werden und darf nicht einfach nur ein Hardtail oder Fully mit wenig Federweg sein, andererseits darf man nun garkeine Rennen mehr gefahren sein, das soll noch einer verstehen...


----------



## Gorth (28. Februar 2010)

Muss man nicht verstehen. Leben und labern lassen. Und auf schöne Bilder hoffen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Keiner mit nem gescheiten Rad wird sich hier noch reintrauen also was solls, ist ein hausgemachtes Problem. Spätestens wenn die eigenen Anfänge die hier zerrissen wurden mal ausgewachsen sind will hier doch keiner mehr sein Rad zeigen, es wird eh nur wieder nieder gemacht.
> 
> Extra für dich, lass dich dran aus (und auch die Anderen):
> 
> ...



gefällt!mit geschmack aufgebautes bike

hab' auch schon ein bisschen bammel, mein rad zu posten...



			
				singlestoph schrieb:
			
		

> ...alte verbitterte und oft auch dicke alte männer...



zu denen zähle ich mich garantiert nicht! falls du auch mich damit gemeint hast. nichts von dem trifft auf mich zu!



			
				Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man nicht verstehen. Leben und labern lassen. Und auf schöne Bilder hoffen.



so isses!


----------



## Greg House (28. Februar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Na dann muß man eben zur Farbe greifen, was in der Anschaffung aber nicht unbedingt günstiger wird..... damals wie heute


 
Farbe


----------



## HILLKILLER (28. Februar 2010)

Auch als ehr stiller Mitleser will ich mal ein paar Worte dazu verlieren.

Ganz ehrlich, diese ewige Rumdiskussion nervt gewaltig, schon im Titel sollte klar werden, es geht hier NICHT um Bikes die auf Teufel komm raus im Renneinsatz gefahren werden. 

Es geht um Zweiräder der Kategorie "Cross-Country Bikes". 
Was sich einige hier rausnehmen, nur weil sie in einem Co-Sponsoring-Team fahren oder ganz einfach denken sie wären die Größten, nervt. 
Irgendwelche Offtopic Gespräche gehören hier auch nicht her. Ist es so schwer sachlich über Fotos (Daher NUR BILDER) zu diskutieren?? Kommentare, Lob, Kritik und Anregungen sind definitiv interessant und informativ, für alle ob Leser oder für den der sein persönliches Kunstwerk präsentieren möchte.

Vielleicht nimmt sich das ja wer zu Herzen - Wenn nicht kann ich nur hoffen, das bald Sommer ist und alle halbwegs ausgelastet sind, auf ihren Cross-Country Bikes, ob im Rennen oder auf der Cross-Country Tour am Feierabend.
Punkt.


----------



## Greg House (28. Februar 2010)

Kein Einheitsbrei? Bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (28. Februar 2010)

blau, rot und türkis zusammen sind zwar nicht mein geschmack, aber trotzdem ist dein bike schön

jetzt geht's hier aber los.......


----------



## Sunset (28. Februar 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> auf schöne Bilder *hoffen*.


 
ich geb´s auf. ich werde mich diesbzgl. hier nicht mehr äußern.


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Februar 2010)

keine Sorge, sobald ich eine Digicam zur Hand hab und mich entschlossen hab, welchen LRS und Stütze ich fahren will und die Züge gekürzt sind werde auch ich meinem Geltungsdrang freien Lauf lassen und verzweifelt hier in diesem Forum anonymer Weise nach Anerkennung und Neid suchen und meine Karre(n) posten


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2010)

Immer diese unnötigen Disqusionen, wie es nervt!


----------



## Greg House (28. Februar 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> Muss man nicht verstehen. Leben und labern lassen. Und auf schöne Bilder hoffen.


Ist das in Ordnung?


----------



## chris29 (1. März 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und mir gefallen die ganzen Düsterkisten überhaupt nicht mehr. Den elenden Einheitsbrei aus schwarzen Bikes kann ich zur Zeit nichts mehr abgewinnen.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben, mir gefallen die Kisten mittlerweile auch icht mehr so. Deshalb hab ich meins in diesem Jahr ein wenig bunter aufgebaut:


Weils schon länger her war


----------



## corfrimor (1. März 2010)

Ja aber hallo, jetzt geht's ja richtig ab hier! Das Dekerf und natürlich auch das Yeti (ebenso das Deluxe, von dem man leider viel zu wenig sieht) sind richtig geile Bikes! (das Agresti natürlich auch, nur das Grün ... )

Ansonsten: Entspannt Euch, labert weniger, fahrt lieber Rad (und wenn's geht: unverbittert).

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2010)

Sunset schrieb:


> ich geb´s auf. ich werde mich diesbzgl. hier nicht mehr äußern (doppelschwör) und wünsch euch HIER viel spass mit euren prächtigen 2-rädrigen-fortbewegungsmitteln.



Das die Züge noch zu lang sind und die original verbauten Vorbau und Lenker suboptimal zur Lackierung passen weiss ich selber. 

Die Form der Kritik missfällt mir allerdings. Nur in den Raum zu hauen alles andere hier ist Müll ausser dem was mir gefällt ist halt der Weisheit letzter Schluss nicht.

Da ist die Kritik von damonsta besser einzuordnen, hier kommen ja die (mir selbst bekannten) Punkte auf den "Tisch".


----------



## Franziskaner (1. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal mein Rad für 2010. Nichts außergewöhnliches, aber doch etwas anders.



Gruß Franziskaner


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. März 2010)

Im ersten Moment dachte ich, es sei ein Specialized. Die Rahmenform hat mich etwas daran erinnert. Sehr schönes Rad! "Raw" ist etwas ungewöhnlich für ein CC Bike. Oder ist das silber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franziskaner (1. März 2010)

Was meinst Du mit "Raw" ist etwas ungewöhnlich für ein CC Bike. Oder ist das silber?

Gruß Franziskaner


----------



## damonsta (1. März 2010)

Obs unbehandeltes Alu ist oder nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. März 2010)

Aluminiumrahmen haben meistens eine farbige Lackschicht - ist hier eine (silber) vorhanden oder ist nur Klarlack drauf? Sowas sieht man relativ selten, finde ich.


----------



## EvilEvo (1. März 2010)

In der richtigen Rahmenhöhe (so wie oben) sehen die neuen Steppenwolfrahmen einfach nur Hammer aus! Schönes Bike, auch ohne Überkomponenten.


----------



## EyeBeeM (1. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> In der richtigen Rahmenhöhe (so wie oben) sehen die neuen Steppenwolfrahmen einfach nur Hammer aus! Schönes Bike, auch ohne Überkomponenten.



Ja, aber auch nur die Tundra.


----------



## Northern lite (1. März 2010)

ich hab auch erst gedacht, endlich mal ein Specialized, das mir gefällt....

.... ich denke eine komplett mattschwarze Kurbel würde dem Steppenwolf auch sehr gut stehen


----------



## Franziskaner (1. März 2010)

Ach so ist das gemeint. Ja es ist Alu Pur mit Klarlack.

Gruß Franziskaner


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2010)

Das Steppenwolf gefällt mir auch richtig gut!


----------



## Joscha (2. März 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment dachte ich, es sei ein Specialized. Die Rahmenform hat mich etwas daran erinnert.




ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (2. März 2010)

Top
Erinnert mich an das Pro Race 400 von Lapierre mit dem blanken Scandiumrahmen.
Auch sehr schön 

http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...a9e811817c3a4e15f4f31fe0a496df36#var_15760651


----------



## rboncube (2. März 2010)

Hey Jugge,

schönes Bike. Für Kaufbeuren kommt noch ein schneller Reifen hinten drauf 
Vielleicht klappts mal mit ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.

Gruß René


----------



## dragon07 (2. März 2010)

Hi

Ich dachte auch im ersten Moment als ich das Steppenwolf  sah an mein Specialized also hier ist die AllwetterSchla... 






















Da lag noch Schnee 

zum Vergleich   
Grüße Ike


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. März 2010)

ziemlich schön für eine ***lampe!


----------



## EyeBeeM (2. März 2010)

Hier mal mein Tundra 2008:


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2010)

sehr schick. schnoerkellos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franziskaner (2. März 2010)

Hallo Rene,

meine Telefonnummer hast Du ja. Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg für deine Saison 2010.

Gruß Jugge


----------



## volki3 (2. März 2010)

Schönes Tundra... Die Rahmenfarben gefällt mir sehr Gut 
Ist mal was anderes...


----------



## obiwan6567 (2. März 2010)

mein kleines radl


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. März 2010)

hmmm...

will mir nicht so recht gefallen...


----------



## Steps85 (2. März 2010)

Is die Bremsleitung ums Oerrohr gewickelt??


----------



## obiwan6567 (2. März 2010)

hatte noch keine zeit die leitung zu kürzen, hab seit heute erstmal wieder mehr zeit und werd das wohl die woche irgendwann abends mal machen.


----------



## Sascha Koch (2. März 2010)

Gabelbock schrieb:


> So, heute endlich mein neues Pronghorn mal richtig getestet...wird langsam auch mal zeit dass der schnee verschwindet.
> 
> War eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht und leider musste ich feststellen dass der schnee sich im Wald noch hartnäckig hält.
> 
> ...



Ist das Ding hässlich!


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (2. März 2010)

Aber immer noch besser als die Bremsleitung am Oberrohr....wie fährt sich des Teil den....


----------



## IceQ- (2. März 2010)

obiwan6567 schrieb:


> mein kleines radl


 die german a gabel finde ich einfach nicht schön, ansonsten wirkts ordentlich =)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (2. März 2010)

Also das STORCK trifft nicht so recht mein Geschmack!!!  



@dragon07

Ike, schönes Allwetter-Arbeitsgerät!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (2. März 2010)

Die GA an sich ist keine verkehrte Idee, nur die weißen Teile finde ich persönlich nicht so schön


----------



## bonebreaker666 (2. März 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> Die GA an sich ist keine verkehrte Idee, nur die weißen Teile finde ich persönlich nicht so schön


 
Yep, seh' ich auch so...diese Teile in schwarz, dann passts.


----------



## INSTINCT (3. März 2010)




----------



## NaitsirhC (3. März 2010)




----------



## volki3 (3. März 2010)

Ohje... Gleich geht es wieder Rund 
Ich geh schon ma was zu Knabbern holen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. März 2010)

...bring ruhig etwas mehr mit!!!


----------



## IceQ- (3. März 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Ohje... Gleich geht es wieder Rund
> Ich geh schon ma was zu Knabbern holen


 vergiss mich nicht!!^^


im ernst - ein besseres bild wäre sehr interessant zu sehen..


----------



## INSTINCT (4. März 2010)

es war kalt, dunkel und ich hatte angst


----------



## dragon07 (4. März 2010)

INSTINCT schrieb:


> es war kalt, dunkel und ich hatte angst



und da lässt du dein Rad alleine ? nein nein nein unverzeihlich wie auch immer ich würde das Licht bemängeln  

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (4. März 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> die german a gabel finde ich einfach nicht schön, ansonsten wirkts ordentlich =)


Was wirkt denn bitte an nem Bike mit gewickelter Bremsleitung ordentlich???


----------



## IceQ- (4. März 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Was wirkt denn bitte an nem Bike mit gewickelter Bremsleitung ordentlich???


 

Also ich kenne das zu gut, ichb in auch zu faul meine vordere zu kürzen ... also ist wickeln immernoch eine ordentlicehre Methode als sie irgendwie so halb mit Kabelbindern festzubinden. Für die ersten Ausfahrten bin ich haargenauso gefahren... sieht nicht super aus, ist aber effektiv!

Findest du denn noch einen anderen für dich so schwerwiegenden Punkt? Die schweren Flaschenhalter?


----------



## obiwan6567 (4. März 2010)

hallo leute,

für mich war das wickeln erstmal ne schnelle und wenig arbeitsintensive methode. strömungstechnisch bringt mir das wickeln nen kleinen druckverlust den ich mit höherer fingerkraft ausgleichen muss. der verlust ist aber schwindend gering und während des anbremsens nicht feststellbar. 
da zum erreichen des erforderlichen bremsdruckes die geschwindigkeit in den leitungen eh gegen null geht is es spätestens dann irrelevant.

soll keine ausrede sein aber verdeutlichen das ich mir mechanisch vorher
schon gedanken drüber gemacht hab.

für mich steht immer an erster stelle das alles funzt und das hat es gestern nach der arbeit bewiesen. 

aber für kritik bin ich immer offen.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (4. März 2010)

stellt eure räder hier einfach rein wenn sie fertig sind. also bremsleitung kürzen und und und. ich bin seit über einem jahr daran mein bike fertigzustellen, bin aber noch nicht zufrieden. und wenn es komplett fertig ist dann kommt es hier auch rein. und nicht früher. daran sollten sich glaube ich einige hier mal orientieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2010)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> stellt eure räder hier einfach rein wenn sie fertig sind. also bremsleitung kürzen und und und. ich bin seit über einem jahr daran mein bike fertigzustellen, bin aber noch nicht zufrieden. und wenn es komplett fertig ist dann kommt es hier auch rein. und nicht früher. daran sollten sich glaube ich einige hier mal orientieren.



*/signed!*


----------



## chris29 (4. März 2010)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> stellt eure räder hier einfach rein wenn sie fertig sind. also bremsleitung kürzen und und und. ich bin seit über einem jahr daran mein bike fertigzustellen, bin aber noch nicht zufrieden. und wenn es komplett fertig ist dann kommt es hier auch rein. und nicht früher. daran sollten sich glaube ich einige hier mal orientieren.



wieso so lange?? Da brauch ich 2 Std. für 
Ich denke wenns fahrfertig ist und, wie schon gesagt alle Leitungen ordenlich abgelängt, isses i.O. es hier reinzustellen. Das Rocky ist aber sehr dürftig abgelichtet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisomie21 (4. März 2010)

meins war auch nach ein paar stunden fahrfertig. das reicht mir jedoch nicht. klar, ein rad ist wohl nie ganz fertig, aber mit dieser "ich wickel meine bremsleitung einfach um das oberrohr *******" kann ich nichts anfangen und die meisten hier wohl auch nicht. sollte schon ein bisschen liebe drinstecken.


----------



## chris29 (4. März 2010)

So sollte es nach 2 Std. aussehen...

Oder so:





Nee, im Ernst, Geschmäcker sind verschieden....


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2010)

technisch sicher ein nettes race-hardtail, aber die vielen verschiedenen farben passen m.M.n. überhaupt nicht zueinander.


----------



## EvilEvo (4. März 2010)

Der LRS ist n schlechter Scherz für das Rad oder?
Obwohl das Bike irgendwie total überladen und unstrukturiert ist, passt für meinen Geschmack doch alles irgendwie zusammen, gefällt mir, irgendwie.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (4. März 2010)

ich finds farblich eigentlich auch gut, obwohl das mir sonst nicht zusagt. wie schon geschrieben: andere laufräder und noch ne andere stütze + sattel. und den squeezy aufkleber bitte runter


----------



## Groudon (4. März 2010)

wobei der kantige Vorbau auch sehr störend wirkt im sonst eher "abgerundeten" Formendasein

aber fahren musses  und das tut es sicher gut und schnell


----------



## steve81 (4. März 2010)

Nochmal mein Anthem X :


----------



## NoBseHz (4. März 2010)

Finde die Zugführung für den Hinterbau am Giant sehr gelungen. Auch mal ein Rad,  das mit schlichten Farben gut aussieht, z. B. den silbernen Nippeln!!


----------



## eddy 1 (4. März 2010)

das giant sieht sehr gut aus !!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2010)

gefällt!

gelungener, stimmiger aufbau!

gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (4. März 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> das giant sieht sehr gut aus !!



Wie der Fahrer!


----------



## invincible (4. März 2010)

Das Anthem ist wirklich sehr geil. Glückwunsch! Ich bräuchte nur Trigger.


----------



## NoBseHz (4. März 2010)

Hab mal ein anderes Anthem gesehn, ähnlich wertiger Aufbau (glaub XTR Schaltung, Hope Bremsen,...) in gewagt violetter Ausführung (Schrauben, Bremse etc. halt auch). Hat mich auch optisch sehr erfreut. Besonders, dass der Fahrer in die Gabelschaft oben rein ein Gewinde gedreht hat und ein passendes Gegenstück oben reingeschraubt hat. Erspart die Kralle etc., man kann durch gucken, super zum reinigen (außer man hat ne Carbonbrücke).


----------



## steve81 (4. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> gefällt!
> 
> gelungener, stimmiger aufbau!
> 
> gewicht?



Ohne Tacho u. Flaschenhalter irgendwas zwischen 10,2 u. 10,3.
Will aber noch unter 10 kommen!


----------



## NoBseHz (4. März 2010)

Wo du sicher noch "abspecken" könntest reeeelativ (!!) günstig wären Naben, Schaltwerk und Federgabel (in preislich aufsteigender Reihenfolge). Ansonsten würd ich mich (als auch Fully Besitzer) garnicht zu verrückt machen, mit gescheiten Reifen drauf wiegt ein bezahlbares Fully nunmal um die 10kg!!


----------



## steve81 (4. März 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Wo du sicher noch "abspecken" könntest reeeelativ (!!) günstig wären Naben, Schaltwerk und Federgabel (in preislich aufsteigender Reihenfolge). Ansonsten würd ich mich (als auch Fully Besitzer) garnicht zu verrückt machen, mit gescheiten Reifen drauf wiegt ein bezahlbares Fully nunmal um die 10kg!!



Schaltwerk ist das 2010 X9, ist schon recht leicht, 208g!
Gabel bleibt, für die nächste Saison wirds wohl einen neuen, leichten Laufradsatz geben, vorerst bleibt der, da ist aber das meiste Potential, 4.2 Felgen mit 400g!


----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2010)

da hat NoBseHz recht.

kommt drauf an, wieviel moneten du zur verfügung hast.

gewicht ist aber schon ordentlich


----------



## NoBseHz (4. März 2010)

Ja gut, dann vergiss das Schaltwerk. Und beim Laufradsatz kann man immer was machen, wenn die Kasse stimmt (und man sauber fährt und nicht zu schwer ist und und...)  

z. B. 785g


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2010)

ist der lrs überhaupt fürs mtb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (4. März 2010)

ja, ist er. aber für felgenbremsen.


----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2010)

Und für lebensmüde.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (4. März 2010)

oder für die vitrine...haha 
ich hätte Angst...


----------



## NoBseHz (5. März 2010)

Hehe, ich hätte keine Angst. Ich vertraue da auf den Aufbau(er) einerseits und mein Gewicht und die Fahrweise/technik andererseits


----------



## chris29 (5. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Der LRS ist n schlechter Scherz für das Rad oder?
> Obwohl das Bike irgendwie total überladen und unstrukturiert ist, passt für meinen Geschmack doch alles irgendwie zusammen, gefällt mir, irgendwie.



Naja, wie gesagt, 2 Std... Und die Farbe war schon beabsichtig...wie gesagt, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
Nee, der LRS ist nur im Winter für die Straße drauf, normalerweise sind XTR/Mavic/DT Revo Laufräder drauf mit Rocket Ron.
Stütze/Satel und Vorbau werden auch noch geändert, hatte aber noch nichts anderes. Geplant sind: Truvativ Noir Stütze (Passend zum Lenker) SLR TT Sattel und einen Truvativ Vorbau.
Der LRS ist im Übrigen von meinem Touren Fully "ausgeliehen"


----------



## Chrisomie21 (5. März 2010)

der giant rahmen ist einfach der hammer. auch ein schöner aufbau. nur die hope bremse passt nicht, auch wenn ich es jetzt verbale klatschen regnet von den ganzen hope-verrückten hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim.B (5. März 2010)

Hier mein Schemel ...


----------



## EvilEvo (5. März 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Nee, der LRS ist nur im Winter für die Straße drauf, normalerweise sind XTR/Mavic/DT Revo Laufräder drauf mit Rocket Ron.



Sowas hab ich mir eigentlich schon gedacht


----------



## Wastelino (5. März 2010)

Hier mal mein Bock für den Winter:


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2010)

sieht gut aus!

wenn das dein winterbike ist, was fährt du dann im sommer?


----------



## Wastelino (5. März 2010)

Für die schöne Jahreszeit habe ich noch ein 2009er Scott Spark LTD - allerdings als Komplettumbau. Ich warte nur noch auf den Lenker welcher, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, noch gebacken werden muss. Ich werde ihn wohl in zwei bis drei Wochen bekommen. Das Gewicht liegt dann bei Rahmenhöhe "L", je nach Bereifung, bei 7950 gr. respektive 8200 gr.

Abgesehen davon dass das Spark halt noch nicht fertig ist, ist es mir für das tägliche Fahren bei Schnee und Salz einfach zu schade. Vom Sturzrisiko bei solchen Witterungsbedingungen und den damit verbunden Kosten mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2010)

andere wären froh dein scale ihr 1. bike nennen zu können.

aber geht ja noch, ninos winterbike ist noch perverser.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2010)

@Tim.B

Schönes Rad, auch wenn nicht Scott, Merida o.ä. draufsteht! 

Hatte mal einen fast identischen Drössiger-Aufbau und war super zufrieden..


----------



## InoX (5. März 2010)

Ich finde den Scott-Rahmen ziemlich hässlich. Die Stütze passt meiner Meinung auch nicht zur Restfarbe des Rahmens, weils ein anderes schwarz ist. Genauso bei den verschiedenen Goldtönen. Was ist eigentlich der Vorteil von der Vorbau-Lenkereinheit - Gewicht und Preis könnens ja nicht wirklich sein. Bei der Optik finde ichs schade um das ganze Geld und die Arbeit, die sicherlich drin stecken.
Das Speci in deinem Album ist deutlich geiler.

mfG InoX


----------



## Wastelino (5. März 2010)

Das sind alles Teile die ich übrig hatte - hauptsächlich von meinem Komplettumbau des Scott Spark LTD. Den Scott Scale 40 Rahmen habe ich zu einem Spottpreis bekommen. Absolute optische Kompatibilität stand hier auch nicht unbedingt im Vordergrund. Pingelig bin ich bei dem Winter-Bock nicht wirklich.


----------



## InoX (5. März 2010)

War auch nicht böse gemeint. Ist mir nur so ins Auge gestochen. Bin vom Fahrverhalten des Scott Scale auch begeistert. aber Optisch halt wie gesagt überhaupt nicht, außer das 2008er Modell in weiß. Das ist ok. Fürn Winterbock ist das natürlich Klasse. teilweise besser als an meim Erstrad, wos dann optisch wieder passt, meine Meinung 
Siehe Album.

mfG InoX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (5. März 2010)

Hab ich auch nicht böse aufgefasst - wenn ich mit solcher Kritik nicht klar käme, dürfte ich hier keine Bilder einstellen. Außerdem weiß ich ja selber das die farbliche Optik nicht 100%ig ist. Maßgabe war halt Robustheit und Sorglosigkeit.

Ist also von der Warte her gesehen auch nicht unbedingt mein Wunschrahmen gewesen. Eigentlich wollte ich einen Scott Scale 30 Rahmen, Modell 2008 (schwarz-weiß-goldene Lackierung). Wer also einen hat und ihn loswerden möchte: NUR HER DAMIT!!!!


----------



## Ludmann (5. März 2010)

da hier schon 2 schön steppenwolf tundras gepostet wurden sind hier meins


----------



## unocz (5. März 2010)

ich seh nix


----------



## Jonez (5. März 2010)

Das nenn ich mal "cross-country"


----------



## onkeldueres (6. März 2010)

Da ändert auch der Thread nix.Geiles Anthem,so sieht ein Race Fully aus.


----------



## Joscha (6. März 2010)

der vollständigkeit wegen, nochmal hier meine racepfeile


----------



## vertexto82 (6. März 2010)

Leider wieder Schnee im März...aber passt perfekt zu meinem NICOLAI Helius RC Marathon Bike!-)


----------



## steve81 (6. März 2010)

Perfekt!


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2010)

snowcamo 

ne weise kurbel saehe aber noch gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vertexto82 (6. März 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> snowcamo
> 
> ne weise kurbel saehe aber noch gut aus



Danke...nee eigentlich wollte ich garnicht so viel weiß. Ne Kurbel in weiß wäre mir zu viel. 

Gruß


----------



## Hänschen (6. März 2010)

Schön clean das Nicolai. Was wiegt es?


----------



## vertexto82 (6. März 2010)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Schön clean das Nicolai. Was wiegt es?



So wie es auf dem Foto ist mit,

-NICOLAI Helius RC, Größe XL
-Sid Race
-stabilem Laufradsatz (1630)
-Conti Race King 2,2
-XT Kassette
-XTR Bremsanlage (185/160)
-XTR Pedalen
-XT Vierkant Innenlager mit Race Face Turbine
-Thomson Elite Stütze (367mm)
-ohne Tuningschrauben etc.
-billig FSA Lenker (600mm) und Race Face Vorbau


genau 11,23kg. 

Habe hier noch Syntace Lenker und Vorbau, damit komme ich dann auf 11,1 allzwecktaugliche Kilos. Ne leichtere Bremsanlage und ne XX Kurbel werden noch kommen. 

Gruß


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. März 2010)

Das Epic mit der German A Gabel gefällt mir extrem gut. Meistens werden solche Parallelogrammgabeln nur an HTs verbaut. Das ist mal etwas noch Ungewöhnlicheres.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. März 2010)

das helios ist ja mal richtig schick!

weiße kurbel wär' zu viel des guten. anderes schaltwerk wäre aber nicht schlecht.

das speci ist außer der weißen gabel ebenfalls gelungen.

nur schade, dass das rot der kurbel nicht zu den anderen rottönen passt...

würde mit 'ner schlichten schwarzen kurbel mMn viel besser aussehen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. März 2010)

Mach lieber noch die Schrauben fürs kleine Kettenblatt rein, selbst wenn Du nur zweifach fährst. Offenbar haben die eine stabilisierende Funktion und schützen die Kurbel vor Bruch.

Hübsches Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (7. März 2010)

Hat das wieder "Spass" gemacht heute.Mal Dreck,mal Eis und Schnee.Abwechslung muss sein


----------



## steve81 (7. März 2010)

Ist mir persönlich zu bunt.
Würde den LRS tauschen, passt mit den roten Naben nicht wirklich, ebenso wie die rote Socke der Durin.
Der Sattel ist optisch auch übel, was wiegt der?


----------



## volki3 (7. März 2010)

Ist das an dem Giant eine Klingel mit Kompass?


----------



## Tim.B (7. März 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Ist das an dem Giant eine Klingel mit Kompass?



Eigentlich wollte er nur einen Kompass ... aber die gibts nur mit Klingel


----------



## IceQ- (7. März 2010)

der Sattel sieht ja mal übel aus...


----------



## dragon07 (7. März 2010)

Hi
@onkeldueres so sollte ein Bike bei der Jahreszeit aussehen. 

Mir gefällt es, na ja bis auf die Klingel.

Grüße Ike


----------



## BruzelDerGrill (7. März 2010)




----------



## onkeldueres (7. März 2010)

Zum Sattel:vorletztes Jahr Prostata entzündet gehabt,Selle SMP ist der einzige der für mich zu fahren ist(230gr.(leider)) spare zur Zeit auf die Carbon-Version(106gr.),Klingel(NC-17),weil ich zur Arbeit fahre.Leider vergessen abzumachen.Zum Rot der Naben bzw.Gabelsocke.Werde den Rahmen nochmal tauschen,gegen einen mit rotem Design,gleiches Modell.Rahmen schon da,keine Zeit zum Umbau aber von Giant kostenlos getauscht(hoch lebe Giant...Jungs ihr seid korrekt).Ansonsten,mir gefällts.
Nochwas:die Klingel hat keinen Kompass und für nen Satteltipp(leicht und Prostatafreundlich...und bezahlbar)fänd ich gut von euch.


----------



## eddy 1 (7. März 2010)

mir gefällt das Giant    es gibt auch kleinere Klingeln

das Nicolai finde ich auch schick nur verstehe ich nicht warum Nicolai Fahrer so gerne mit Farbe am Hinterbau spielen


----------



## steve81 (7. März 2010)

Ich würde meinen (Alu) auch gerne gegen einen Carbon mit rotem Dekor tauschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himbeergeist (7. März 2010)

Ich war heute im Wald unterwegs, musste aber aufpassen, nicht in den Weichen/ Bahnschienen stecken zu bleiben, welche durch den Wald verliefen und teilweise komplett mit Schnee bedeckt waren...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. März 2010)

gar nicht übel...

felgenaufkleber sind aber ein bisschen unruhig.

sattel wirkt klobig.

lenker kommt auch nicht so gut...

kommt ja drauf an, ob man mit geraden oder gebogenen lenkern klarkommt bzw. welche einem besser gefallen.

besser sieht mMn ein gerader aud. zumindest an 'nem XC-bike.
der lenker gefällt mir auch nicht.

und auf'm sattel muss man sitzen können


ist aber nur meine ansicht


----------



## dragon07 (7. März 2010)

@onkeldueres haste mal das Rahmengewicht ?

Grüße Ike


----------



## onkeldueres (8. März 2010)

Handgewogene 2174gr.Damit ca.350gr.leichter wie mein alter Anthem(2007) und ca.200gr.leichter wie die Alu Variante.
@steve81er Tausch geschieht im Rahmen einer Tauschaktion.Meiner ist der erste seiner Art in Deutschland gewesen und wird zwecks Materialüberprüfung eingezogen.Könnte auf den warten bis ich ihn zurück bekomme,nehme aber einfach nen neuen  und der hat halt(gefällt mir besser)zt.rotes Design.Ich hätte auch auf die Überprüfung verzichten können,aber warum nicht.Wenns mir nicht gefällt nehm ich halt wieder den "alten".


----------



## onkeldueres (8. März 2010)

Von vorn wirkt der Sattel doch gar nicht sooo klobig,oder?


----------



## univega970 (8. März 2010)

Hier mein Selbstaufbau (zu 99% fertig):


----------



## Somnus (8. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Mein erster Ausritt nach Umbau.
Lenker, Vorbau und Stütze nun in Weiß.
Pedale (vorher Rot) nun (fast) in Rahmenfarbe. 





Is leider a bisserl unscharf (Kamerahandy).


----------



## Somnus (8. März 2010)

univega970 schrieb:


> Hier mein Selbstaufbau (zu 99% fertig):


 
Wolltest du die Fox in Weiß? Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob's die überhaupt in einer anderen Farbe gibt, aber in schwarz würde es besser zum Rahmen passen.
Ansonsten aber sehr schickes Teil!


----------



## Kaprado (8. März 2010)

Nun ja, da ist es wohl wie mit dem Labskaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (8. März 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Nun ja, da ist es wohl wie mit dem Labskaus.


 
Der eine mag's, der andere nicht?!


----------



## univega970 (8. März 2010)

Ich wollte die Fox nicht zwingend in weiss haben. Die Gabel wurde so mit dem Rahmen verkauft. Vielleicht kommt noch mal ne schwarze sid oder Fox dran.


----------



## Kaprado (8. März 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Der eine mag's, der andere nicht?!


Ja so in etwa, ich finde, es sieht schrecklich aus. Aber Labskaus soll ja auch nicht schlecht schmecken obwohl es aussieht wie erbrochenes.


----------



## Somnus (8. März 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Ja so in etwa, ich finde, es sieht schrecklich aus. Aber Labskaus soll ja auch nicht schlecht schmecken obwohl es aussieht wie erbrochenes.


 
Na ja, schrecklich find ich's jetzt nich, aber über Geschamck sollte man nicht streiten. 

@ univega970:
Wenn die Gabel neu ist, würde ich sie evtl. direkt verkaufen. Dann ist der Wertverfall nicht so groß. 

Wie die Fox ist weiß ich ja nicht aber die SID kann ich nur empfehlen. Super leicht und wenn man den richtigen Luftdruck gefunden hat, hat sie auch ein gutes Ansprechverhalten.
Was die Steifigkeit berifft, bringe ich die Gabel eh nicht an ihre Grenzen...
Kann jedoch nur mit einer Manitou Black Elite 120 vergleichen. Da war das Ansprechverhalten echt erste Sahne. Allerdings Stahlfeder und ne ganze Ecke schwerer als die SID.


----------



## Tim.B (8. März 2010)

das progress sieht echt super aus ... ich würde die weiße Gabel lassen.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (8. März 2010)

Finde auch daß das Bike super aussieht.
Ich finde das Cube viel schrecklicher.

VG
marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (8. März 2010)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ich finde das Cube viel schrecklicher.
> 
> VG
> marco


 
Es reicht völlig zu sagen: "gefällt mir nicht". 
Ich könnte jetzt ebenfalls ein nettes Adjektiv für deine Schüssel loswerden, aber lassen wir das mal.


----------



## volki3 (8. März 2010)

Das Progress sieht Super aus.... Vielleicht doch ne Schwarze Gabel, dann wäre es Perfekt 

Die Cube Bikes sehen aus wie Karneval-Bikes 
Aber das muß ja jeder selbst wissen mit was er fahren will


----------



## Somnus (8. März 2010)

volki3 schrieb:


> Das Progress sieht Super aus.... Vielleicht doch ne Schwarze Gabel, dann wäre es Perfekt
> 
> Die Cube Bikes sehen aus wie Karneval-Bikes
> Aber das muß ja jeder selbst wissen mit was er fahren will


 
Geht doch! 

Was konkret gefällt dir denn nicht?
Die roten Stellen? Überlege auch, ob ich die besser ganz entferne. Also Felgenaufkleber runter etc...


----------



## KonaSebbel (8. März 2010)

einen so hohen Rizer mit Barends passt einfach nicht (cube)!!! Hauptsache dir macht aber das biken spass...


----------



## Somnus (8. März 2010)

KonaSebbel schrieb:


> einen so hohen Rizer mit Barends passt einfach nicht (cube)!!! Hauptsache dir macht aber das biken spass...


 
Hm, ja optisch hast du da wohl recht. Aber ich vermisse die Dinger, wenn ich sie ab mache . Benutze sie beim fahren sehr oft.
Aber die roten Stellen werde ich noch beseitigen. Wirkt evtl. wirklich etwas zu bunt.


----------



## volki3 (8. März 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Was konkret gefällt dir denn nicht?



Naja, wenn ich ehrlich bin.... Das ganze Bike gefällt mir nicht!
Ist mir Persönlich zu Bunt.
Aber ist ja Geschmack Sache!!!


----------



## Tim.B (8. März 2010)

Und der Dude wollte eigentlich nur seinen Teppich zurück 



Hast du die Teile vom Urzustand noch? Da sah es nämlich am allerbesten aus ... fast schon so wie ich es auch fahren würde.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (8. März 2010)

@Somnus
ja ok, das schrecklich nehme ich zurück. Mir gefällt es nicht !

Das Bike von Tim.B hingegen gefällt mir schon besser (obwohl es ja das gleiche ist) sieht halt CC-mäßiger aus.


VG
marco


----------



## Kaprado (8. März 2010)

Felgen-Decals ab, andere Reifen und Schnick-Schnack eine schwarze Kurbel.

Und warum ist der Bremsschlauch außen an der Gabel verlegt?


----------



## Kaprado (8. März 2010)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @Somnus
> ja ok, das schrecklich nehme ich zurück. Mir gefällt es nicht !
> 
> Das Bike von Tim.B hingegen gefällt mir schon besser (obwohl es ja das gleiche ist) sieht halt CC-mäßiger aus.
> ...



Das ist das gleiche du Horst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (8. März 2010)

das gleiche Rad, ja schon klar.
Aber mal im Ernst, das Cube von Tim.B ist doch mehr in richtung CC als das weiter oben gezeigte.

Du verstehe ?

VG


----------



## Tim.B (8. März 2010)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> das gleiche Rad, ja schon klar.
> Aber mal im Ernst, das Cube von Tim.B ist doch mehr in richtung CC als das weiter oben gezeigte.
> 
> Du verstehe ?
> ...



Ihr habt mich falsch verstanden!!!!!

Das hier ist mein Bike:








Das hier war Somnus Bike:






und das wurde daraus:


----------



## Kaprado (8. März 2010)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> das gleiche Rad, ja schon klar.
> Aber mal im Ernst, das Cube von Tim.B ist doch mehr in richtung CC als  das weiter oben gezeigte.
> 
> Du verstehe ?
> ...





Säue vor die Perlen...


Junge, der Tim hat sich aus dem Fotoalbum von Somnus bedient, was du da siehst ist somit nicht Tims Rad, sondern Somnus seins. 

So sah es früher mal aus. Deutlicher kann ich es nicht rüberbringen, ich hoffe du verstehe.


----------



## Kaprado (8. März 2010)

Tim.B schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich falsch verstanden!!!!!




So nicht Freundchen!

Zieh mich da nicht mit rein!


----------



## Tim.B (8. März 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> So nicht Freundchen!
> 
> Zieh mich da nicht mit rein!



Okay ... Kaprado hatte es verstanden


----------



## Progress-Racer (8. März 2010)

Das Progress Team SL sieht super aus. Leider bekommt man den Rahmen nur noch selten. Es gibt einen Carbon Nachfolger das C300.


----------



## Tim.B (8. März 2010)

700Euro sind dafür aber auch ganz schön happig


----------



## Somnus (8. März 2010)

Bricht hier gleich Krieg aus? 
Leute, euch muss nicht jedes Rad gefallen.

@ Kaprado:
Gute Frage das mit dem Bremsschlauch. Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen. War ab Werk schon so.

Mir hat es vorher auch besser gefallen, aber da ich mehr "toure" und weniger "race" hab ich es mir bequemer gemacht. Was hilft mir die Optik, wenn mir Ar*** und Rücken nach 20km weh tun? 
Dazu sollte ich sagen: ich hab mich nicht direkt für einen Tourer entschieden, weil ich das Reaction ansonsten Klasse finde und ich zudem auf das 2009er Modell dicke % bekommen habe.

@ Tim.B: Ja die Teile habe ich noch. Sie werden an meinem zweiten Bike verbaut.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. März 2010)

Vielleicht hätte das Rad ja besser in den anderen Thread gepaßt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (8. März 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte das Rad ja besser in den anderen Thread gepaßt...


 
Jetzt wo du es sagst...
Da es keine CC-Schüssel mehr ist, hast du da wohl recht. 
Gelobe Besserung!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (8. März 2010)

Ah ok jetzt hab ich es auch verstanden.
Sorry.
Ich gelobe auch Besserung.

VG
marco


----------



## Storck9500 (8. März 2010)

hier mal mein storck adrenalin pro, derzeit 9500 gramm


----------



## Tim.B (8. März 2010)

dafür hätte ich auch meine Möbel in Zahlung gegeben


----------



## Somnus (8. März 2010)

Tim.B schrieb:


> dafür hätte ich auch meine Möbel in Zahlung gegeben


 
Jep, find ich auch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2010)

also das cube wurde ja nur schlimmer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. März 2010)

Adrenalin und das Progress gefallen mir beide sehr gut. Das blau-weiße Cube geht in meinen Augen aber gar nicht. Der Uszustand war sehr in Ordnung, aber jetzt...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2010)

richtig geil!

mit dem (schweren) rahmen so ein gewicht.

sieht auch noch schön aus

eins der SCHÖNSTEN storcks


das progress find' ich auch gut.


----------



## bene94 (8. März 2010)

Sehr, sehr schönes Storck!=)


----------



## terrible (8. März 2010)

wow das storck ist echt der hammer!!


----------



## Storck9500 (8. März 2010)

ja der rahmen ist ein alu rahmen und hat nur nen carbonhinterbau mit carbon wippe, laut hersteller 2400 gramm.
als tunig ginge noch die anderen schrauben in den hinterbau und nen leichteren dämpfer.

grüße


----------



## Storck9500 (8. März 2010)

hier noch ein bild, das ist aber schon älter


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. März 2010)

Mit einem 950er Umwerfer ginge auch noch was. Sehr schönes Rad! Edel und schlicht.


----------



## mucho (8. März 2010)

die zugführung am oberrohr ist nicht so der bringer..


----------



## IceQ- (8. März 2010)

Storck9500 schrieb:


> hier mal mein storck adrenalin pro, derzeit 9500 gramm


 dat is mal nen luxusschlitten, also so wirkt er...


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. März 2010)

mucho schrieb:


> die zugführung am oberrohr ist nicht so der bringer..



ich find's schön und praktisch.

gut, auf der oberseite des oberrohrs wäre es noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (8. März 2010)

vertexto82 schrieb:


> Leider wieder Schnee im März...aber passt perfekt zu meinem NICOLAI Helius RC Marathon Bike!-)



Holly Sh?t!  Eines der schönsten im Forum!!!  

Kleine Details müssten noch passieren aber tortzdem bombig!!!!


----------



## Chrisomie21 (8. März 2010)

da hast du recht. wirklich erstklassig


----------



## thoralfw (8. März 2010)

mucho schrieb:


> die zugführung am oberrohr ist nicht so der bringer..



stimmt - ist echt bscheiden gelöst.


----------



## picard2893 (8. März 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Holly Sh?t!  Eines der schönsten im Forum!!!
> 
> Kleine Details müssten noch passieren aber tortzdem bombig!!!!


 
Wow, hat ja sogar das passende "Tarnfell" für den Winter. Nicht schlecht. Sogar die Verkleidungen sind weiß. Edel.


----------



## corfrimor (9. März 2010)

@ vertexto82

Dein RC ist wirklich sehr nett! Aber ist Dir die 100er SID vorn für den langen Federweg hinten nicht zu kurz? Sind ja immerhin gute 2cm Differenz.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## #easy# (9. März 2010)

Storck9500 schrieb:


> hier mal mein storck adrenalin pro, derzeit 9500 gramm



Ach da trauere ich meinem Adrenalin schon ein bissl nach  

Gefällt mir auch am besten von Storck


----------



## Northern lite (9. März 2010)

man mag ja von Markus halten was man will, aber das Adrenalin ist schon eins der besten Fullys ever!!


----------



## Scalpi (9. März 2010)

...na ja, alles Ansichtssache


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. März 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> man mag ja von Markus halten was man will, aber das Adrenalin ist schon eins der besten Fullys ever!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (9. März 2010)

Ich hab das Adrenalin auch immer für ein feines und auch technisch sauberes Ding gehalten, aber nach so manchen Rahmendefekten hat sich der zweite Punkt da in Luft aufgelöst. Aber wer hat sowas nich?


----------



## Wastelino (9. März 2010)

So, jetzt ist das "Sommer-Bike" auch fertig: Gewicht liegt bei 8169,8 gr.














Weitere Fotos sind in meinem Album zu sehen.


----------



## CSB (9. März 2010)

Geil!!! Gefällt mir...obwohl Fully und obwohl Scott

Damit kann man ja nur aufm Treppchen landen


----------



## Illuminus (9. März 2010)




----------



## Trottel (9. März 2010)

Das Scott find ich sehr geil


----------



## hardflipper (9. März 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> man mag ja von Markus halten was man will, aber das Adrenalin ist schon eins der besten Fullys ever!!









Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2010)

Wastelino schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist das "Sommer-Bike" auch fertig: Gewicht liegt bei 8169,8 gr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und noch mal: WUNDERSCHÖN!


----------



## Bernz (9. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte Euch mal meinen Oldtimer zeigen.

Modell: Bike-Tech Toyo 
Baujahr: 1993
Gewicht: ca. 12kg





Ich würde dieses Rad noch weiterfahren, meine Nackenmuskulatur kommt jedoch mit der Überhöhung nicht mehr klar. Da man ja auch mit der Zeit gehen muß, wird es nun durch dieses Rad ersetzt.
Nach einer gründlichen Restauration kann es dann seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand antreten.

Gruß,
Bernz


----------



## ScottErda (9. März 2010)

Das Scott ist echt HAMMER

Ist das weiße Bike von Illuminus ein Poison Zyankali!? Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus!!


----------



## aggressor2 (9. März 2010)

Bernz schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte Euch mal meinen Oldtimer zeigen.



schön! find ich besser als die carbonschleuder weiter oben.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. März 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Ist das weiße Bike von Illuminus ein Poison Zyankali!? Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus!!




Habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt.Denke schon..   Siehe die typischen 3D-Ausfallenden!!


----------



## Scalpi (9. März 2010)

@ Wastelino

sehr schönes Bike ... aber die Kurbel... da geht doch noch was, auch optisch



 



und die Eggis kannst Du mit Titanfedern und Aluhülsen auch noch tunen



wie zB. meine 3Ti's...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2010)

Illuminus schrieb:


>



fein, schick


----------



## Wastelino (9. März 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> @ Wastelino
> 
> sehr schönes Bike ... aber die Kurbel... da geht doch noch was, auch optisch und die Eggis kannst Du mit Titanfedern und Aluhülsen auch noch tunen
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/590744
> wie zB. meine 3Ti's...


 
Mit der Clavi komme ich optisch nicht wirklich klar - die Antriebsseite finde ich nicht wirklich schön. Gewichts- und qualitätsmäßig natürlich keine Frage.

Zu den Titanfedern: die stehen auch noch im Lastenheft.


----------



## m_gehr (9. März 2010)

mein schatz 
aber im moment leider in ner winter depression, weil es sehnsucht nach 
trails ohne schnee hat  kritik nehme ich gerne an, aber für meine momentane situation als schüler bin ich mit ihm vollstens zufrieden. tuning kommt nach und nach.


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. März 2010)

wie viel wiegt es denn?

~11kg?

ja, da geht noch einiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (9. März 2010)

Wirklich richtig super das schwarze Scott! 
Und die DT ist wirklich optisch um Längen besser, als die SID.
Ist die SID doch von der Performance besser? Wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## Wastelino (9. März 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Wirklich richtig super das schwarze Scott!
> Und die DT ist wirklich optisch um Längen besser, als die SID.
> Ist die SID doch von der Performance besser? Wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


 
Macht sich schon bemerkbar, bevor man überhaupt nur einen Meter gefahren ist: die Einstellmöglichkeiten! Die SID lässt sich wesentlich exakter und dosierter Einstellen als die DT.
Die DT ist zwar sehr harmonisch im Ansprechverhalten (so finde ich), besitzt aber im Vergleich zur SID wenig Endprogression - sprich sie rauscht ganz schön durch die 100mm. 
Allerdings und dass muss man der DT zu Gute halten, kommt es stark auf das eigene Gewicht an. Die Feder muss natürlich einen großen Bereich abdecken, liegt man jeweils an den Extremenden, wird es schwer ein ordentliches Setup zu finden.
Da ich exakt 75 Kilo auf die Waage bringe, komme ich, im Vergleich zu anderen die leichter oder schwerer sind, gut bis sehr gut mit der Gabel zurecht.

Was auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist sind die Steifigkitswerte, wo die DT bauartbedingt natürlich schlechter abschneidet als die SID. Bremssteifigkeit und präzises Lenkverhalten sind bei der SID klar besser.

Mein Fazit: DT = mehr Komfort, SID = racelastig (straffer).


----------



## bene94 (9. März 2010)

Das Scott ist ja trotz allem Neid schon der Hammer!
Aber wenn man dann ins Album schaut, zieht es einem ja den Boden unter den Füßen weg.
Naja, immerhin weiss ich nun, warum zur Schule gehe...


----------



## Illuminus (9. März 2010)

scotterda schrieb:


> ist das weiße bike von illuminus ein poison zyankali!? Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus!!





taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt.denke schon..   Siehe die typischen 3d-ausfallenden!!



e605


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. März 2010)

Kaum kommt ein Scott daher, postet alle Welt zelebrierend in der Gegend herum, witzig. 

Dickes Sitzrohr, fettes Steuerrohr und optisch magersüchtiger Vorbau à la F99... Schön ist das nicht und wirkt im Gegensatz zum Rest auch nicht wie aus einem Guss. 
Den Schneid, einen geringfügig schwereren Vorbau zu montieren, der dafür optisch harmoniert haben die wenigsten. 
Und wer auch immer den LRS eingespeicht hat: Bei dieser Edelkonfiguration ist es schon lächerlich, dass die Felgen offensichtlich seitenverkehrt eingespeicht sind, denn sonst wären Felgenloch (bzw. Ventil) und Aufkleber vorne und hinten an der selben Stelle. Im Prinizip fast egal, aber bei diesem Rad würde mich das stören, denn auf Optik wurde ja offensichtlich Wert gelegt.  
Und wie transportiert man die Trinkflasche?


----------



## Somnus (10. März 2010)

Illuminus schrieb:


>


 
Sehr schick! 
Sag mal, was sind das für Felgen die du da fährst?


----------



## behemoth (10. März 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Sehr schick!
> Sag mal, was sind das für Felgen die du da fährst?



Ich würde mal auf FRM XMD tippen.


----------



## NoBseHz (10. März 2010)

find die Schweißnath nich, das is doch wo da normal der (10g schwerere) weiße Lack bzw. die Pulverbeschichtung abgeht


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Kaum kommt ein Scott daher, postet alle Welt zelebrierend in der Gegend herum, witzig.
> 
> Dickes Sitzrohr, fettes Steuerrohr und optisch magersüchtiger Vorbau à la F99... Schön ist das nicht und wirkt im Gegensatz zum Rest auch nicht wie aus einem Guss.
> Den Schneid, einen geringfügig schwereren Vorbau zu montieren, der dafür optisch harmoniert haben die wenigsten.
> ...



stimmt. flaschenhalter fehlt.

das mit den felgen ist auch komisch...

aber sonst vertehe ich einfach nicht, wieso dir das scott nicht gefällt

ist doch überaus stimmig.

geschmäcker...

neid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gary Jr. (10. März 2010)

[ Gewichts- und qualitätsmäßig natürlich keine Frage.


gewichtsmässig hast du recht, qualität eher nicht... meine war schnell defekt und der garantie-service war unterste schublade! nur ausreden über ausreden...

bleib bei bewährtem!


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2010)

Gary Jr. schrieb:


> [ Gewichts- und qualitätsmäßig natürlich keine Frage.
> 
> 
> gewichtsmässig hast du recht, qualität eher nicht... meine war schnell defekt und der garantie-service war unterste schublade! nur ausreden über ausreden...
> ...



schlecht...

hast jetzt bestimmt 'ne SID ?


----------



## Wastelino (10. März 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Kaum kommt ein Scott daher, postet alle Welt zelebrierend in der Gegend herum, witzig.
> 
> Dickes Sitzrohr, fettes Steuerrohr und optisch magersüchtiger Vorbau à la F99... Schön ist das nicht und wirkt im Gegensatz zum Rest auch nicht wie aus einem Guss.
> Den Schneid, einen geringfügig schwereren Vorbau zu montieren, der dafür optisch harmoniert haben die wenigsten.
> ...


 
Thema Vorbau: Geschmackssache, zumal ein klobiger Vorbau und ein 25,4er Lenker (und ax-lightness baut nur diese Dimension) auch nicht wirklich harmonieren würden.

Thema LRS: Der Kenner weiß, das DT ab Werk immer so einspeicht.

Thema Trinkflasche: Schon mal die Abkürzung HOTAS gehört? Daraus folgt die Konsequenz in Form eines Camelbak's (und das schon seit Jahren - ist für mich die beste Lösung)


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2010)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Thema LRS: Der Kenner weiß, das DT ab Werk immer so einspeicht.



ah!

sieht aber trotzdem iwie komisch aus



> Thema Trinkflasche: Schon mal die Abkürzung HOTAS gehört? Daraus folgt die Konsequenz in Form eines Camelbak's (und das schon seit Jahren - ist für mich die beste Lösung)


wie jeder mag

konnte Jesus Freak ja nicht wissen


----------



## Wastelino (10. März 2010)

War auch nicht böse gemeint.

Aber es stimmt schon: Es ist seitenverkehrt und insofern ein berechtigter Kritikpunkt. Warum DT das so macht werden wir wohl nie erfahren.


----------



## Gary Jr. (10. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> schlecht...
> 
> hast jetzt bestimmt 'ne SID ?




???? das bezog sich auf die calvicula kurbel.... und ich habe jetzt eine xx (kurbel) (gabel habe ich nur noch fox im einsatz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (10. März 2010)

Hier mal mein Giant im aktuellen Zustand 









Oben vor, unten nach dem CTF in Dinslaken


----------



## Kaprado (10. März 2010)

Sieht aus wie eine DJ Schleuder


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2010)

Wastelino schrieb:


> War auch nicht böse gemeint.



hab' ich auch nicht so verstanden



Gary Jr. schrieb:


> ???? das bezog sich auf die calvicula kurbel.... und ich habe jetzt eine xx (kurbel) (gabel habe ich nur noch fox im einsatz)



upps.

dachte du meintest die DT gabel.

also hattest du mit der clavi probs?

krass


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> stimmt. flaschenhalter fehlt.
> 
> das mit den felgen ist auch komisch...
> 
> ...



Das ist auch ein Mysterium dieses Threads, dass Kritik oft als Neid ausgelegt wird...
Wastelino hat klar Stellung bezogen und ich habe nie gesagt, dass sein Scott nicht stimmig aussieht.


----------



## IceQ- (10. März 2010)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Giant im aktuellen Zustand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sehr interessant.... irgendwie interessant... so anders ... interessant.


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. März 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein Myterium dieses Threads, dass Kritik oft als Neid ausgelegt wird...
> Wastelino hat klar Stellung bezogen und ich habe nie gesagt, dass sein Scott nicht stimmig aussieht.



wie du meinst...


----------



## chris29 (11. März 2010)

Ich finde das Scott sicherlich nicht hässlich, allerdings zu schwarz, was aber wiederum Geschmackssache ist. Mich würde der Preis interessieren.
In einem anderem Thread habe ich einScott gesehen das mal ne richtig geile Farbe hat, ist das 2010er Wettkampfbike von Nino Schurter (glaube ich) http://www.weightweenies.com.br/blog/?p=1157#more-1157


----------



## kerthor (11. März 2010)

Hier ist mein Winterprojekt!


----------



## Meridaracer (11. März 2010)

Sooo dann auch mal meins ... 







gReeetZz!°


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (11. März 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Sooo dann auch mal meins ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein schönes Rad, die Leitungsführung der Bremse am HR sieht allerdings nicht so toll aus aber das Problem ist bekannt. Gibt aber 0Grad Abgänge zu bestellen. Ich wusste gar nicht das es die SLR auch für die Lefty gibt. Bitte mal ein Detailbild von der anderen Seite von der Nabe....Danke...

Ach so und der Nik....Meridaracer auf Cannondale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. März 2010)

sehr schick, aber die cross max... pfui 
wie schwer sidn die mk in richtig tubeless?


----------



## Meridaracer (11. März 2010)

Hier mal schnell eins was ich zur Hand habe. Anderes muss ich ma schauen ...






Ja wegen meinem Nick hier habe ich ja schon gefragt ob man Ihn ändern kann. Geht aber net und kommt noch von den Zeiten wo ich Merida gefahren bin ...


----------



## Meridaracer (11. März 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehr schick, aber die cross max... pfui
> wie schwer sidn die mk in richtig tubeless?



Also Cross Max sind steif wie sau, gerade auch an der Lefty da die Schwachstelle Schnellspanner nicht vorhanden ist. Rollen tun die auch wie sau? Gewicht? Kein Plan, habe das Ding so hingestellt bekommen und so lange es mir leicht vorkommt und vor allem hält ist alles bestens ...


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (11. März 2010)

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinen SLR´s....die paar Gramm unterschied....

Super Bilder hast Du....


----------



## Meridaracer (11. März 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinen SLR´s....die paar Gramm unterschied....
> 
> Super Bilder hast Du....



Naja so schwer sind du nu auch wieder nicht. Und bis jetzt halten Sie wenigstens. Letztes Jahr am Taurin hatten wir XTR-Laufräder da sind mir nach nem halben Jahr die Speichen raus geprochen wie Strichhölzer (OK ganz sooo schlimm wars jetzt auch net). Aber die rollten auch verdammt gut. Und zur not hab ich ja noch ein Satz mit DT-Nabe (hinten) Cannondale Lefty Nabe (vorn) mit Notubes Race Felgen ...


----------



## Chrisomie21 (11. März 2010)

mk in 2.2 und rk 2.2 als kombi?


----------



## 4l3x (11. März 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Sooo dann auch mal meins ...
> 
> gReeetZz!°



Nettes Bike  damit wirste noch schneller unterwegs sein 
Vllt erinnerst du dich an den Milan Fahrer vom Drachenmarathon..


----------



## Scalpi (11. März 2010)

@Schneisenarbeit




...ich fahre auch neben nen Cannonball Sl / Prince LRS auch noch den SLR und mit anderen Lagern läuft dieser perfekt.
Sicher ist er ...schwer, aber zum Training oder im Winter ist das eh egal


----------



## mucho (11. März 2010)

super fotos... 
warum aber diese schweren reifen??
die flahas sind mir zu wuchtig; falls mal geld übrig ist und du nach einer alternative suchst, empfehle ich dir den immix von cannondale.
das mit der hr-leitung lässt sich noch verbessern. löse die schraube gegenüber des abgangs und veränder den winkel; jetzt noch die überschüssige leitung nach vorne ziehen, kürzen und fertig!
hast es gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (11. März 2010)

Das Flash ist der Hammer 
Die Farben und der Rahmen... Ein Traum... 
Durfte es letztes Jahr mal 3 Stunden Fahren 
War das Bike von meinem Händler... Mir will nur die Lefty nicht gefallen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2010)

die lefty und das bike gefallen mir.

blos die slr's passen optisch nicht so ganz

gewicht würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Wastelino (11. März 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Scott sicherlich nicht hässlich, allerdings zu schwarz, was aber wiederum Geschmackssache ist. Mich würde der Preis interessieren.


 
Sorry, aber über den Preis schweige ich mich mal aus. Abgesehen davon könnte ich es auch gar nicht sagen, weil ich es nie nachgerechnet habe.
Betrag X ist jetzt eben nicht mehr auf meinem Konto und dafür steht jetzt das schwarze Baby bei mir...


----------



## Meridaracer (11. März 2010)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> mk in 2.2 und rk 2.2 als kombi?



Ja warum nicht, bin schon letzte Saison damit super gefahren ist quasi wie NN und RR von Schwalbe. Wenns passt (Wetter) dann mache ich natürlich auch vorn nen Race King drauf. Aber Tubless bleibt. Ist quasi wie Reifen mit Schlauch, nur rollt sau viel leichter ab und besser als diese ganze Normalreifen - Milch gebastle ist es auch, denn bei Tubless da ziehe ich den Reifen drauf Fertig und weiß das die Luft hält, kann mit wesentlich weniger Druck fahren ohne das der Reifen sich abzieht und hat dadurch noch besseren Grip und Pannensicherer ist es auch noch ...


----------



## Meridaracer (11. März 2010)

4l3x schrieb:


> Nettes Bike  damit wirste noch schneller unterwegs sein
> Vllt erinnerst du dich an den Milan Fahrer vom Drachenmarathon..



Hi, ja kann mich dran Erinnern  und Danke für "die Blumen"


----------



## Meridaracer (11. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> die lefty und das bike gefallen mir.
> 
> blos die slr's passen optisch nicht so ganz
> 
> gewicht würde mich auch interessieren



wenn die grün statt rot währen, dann würde ich se für Perfekt halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (11. März 2010)

Servus Sebel 
mit dem neuen Rad will ich jetzt natürlich NOCH BESSERE ERGEBNISSE sehn !! Ich denke es entspricht dem Rad, auf das du dich schon so lange gefreut hast  also zeig dem Rad mal wie man es gescheit fährt 
Und wenn man eher Racer als Leichtbauer ist geht die Kombi Crossmax SLR, Conti Reifen und Avid Bremsen sowieso  die Leichtbauer können sich vom Sebel dann gerne auf der Rennstrecke mal zeigen lassen, dass es nicht auf die Komponentenkasse sondern auf den Fahrer ankommt


----------



## Meridaracer (11. März 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Servus Sebel
> mit dem neuen Rad will ich jetzt natürlich NOCH BESSERE ERGEBNISSE sehn !! Ich denke es entspricht dem Rad, auf das du dich schon so lange gefreut hast  also zeig dem Rad mal wie man es gescheit fährt
> Und wenn man eher Racer als Leichtbauer ist geht die Kombi Crossmax SLR, Conti Reifen und Avid Bremsen sowieso  die Leichtbauer können sich vom Sebel dann gerne auf der Rennstrecke mal zeigen lassen, dass es nicht auf die Komponentenkasse sondern auf den Fahrer ankommt



Hi, lange nix mehr gehört, aber wie man sieht, hast du auch den Winter überlebt  Freut mich 

Ach ja wegen den Fragen nach dem Gewicht, ich habs noch nicht gewogen. Alles unter 9Kg reicht mir und wie so schön gesagt es muss halten, denn ich mache immer alles Kaputt


----------



## chris29 (11. März 2010)

Hi, ich finds Rad auch sehr schön, obwohl es ein Cannondale ist. Ich frage mich allerdings: wer is leichter, dass Rad oder der Fahrer? kleiner scherz


----------



## Meridaracer (11. März 2010)

chris29 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings: wer is leichter, dass Rad oder der Fahrer? kleiner scherz



Das war deiner du Scherzkeks


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. März 2010)

AW: Cross-Country Bikes *(NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)*


blablablablablablablablablabla  blablablablablablablablablabla


----------



## Kaprado (11. März 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> AW: Cross-Country Bikes *(NUR BILDER!!!!!!!)*
> 
> 
> blablablablablablablablablabla  blablablablablablablablablabla




AW: Cross-Country Bikes *(NUR  BILDER!!!!!!!)*


blablablablablablablablablabla   blablablablablablablablablabla


----------



## Illuminus (11. März 2010)

somnus schrieb:


> sehr schick!
> Sag mal, was sind das für felgen die du da fährst?


xr 4.2d


----------



## NoBseHz (11. März 2010)

Hey, nich reinreden wenn sich erwachsene Menschen unterhalten 

Jap habe den Winter überlebt komischerweise bin ich auch einigermaßen gesund, also die letzte OP scheint etwas genützt zu haben =) mal sehen wies dieses Jahr während der Saison so bliebt!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> wenn die grün statt rot währen, dann würde ich se für Perfekt halten



...und wenn die stellen zwischen den speichen (gewichtstuningmaßnahme von mavic) nicht silber, sondern wären, dann wären sie wirklich perfekt

schwarze rails am sattel sähen auch noch schön aus

unter 9kg glaub' ich nicht so wirklich...


----------



## Meridaracer (11. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...und wenn die stellen zwischen den speichen (gewichtstuningmaßnahme von mavic) nicht silber, sondern wären, dann wären sie wirklich perfekt
> 
> schwarze rails am sattel sähen auch noch schön aus
> 
> unter 9kg glaub' ich nicht so wirklich...



joaaaa, also gewogen habe ich es mal so wie es auf dem Bild ist also auch mit Pedale und Tublessreifen etc. und kam auf 8,7 Kg Ich meine das ist immerhin 1 Kg mehr als das absolute Topteil  für 8000,- aber wie gesagt so richtig kratzt mich das Gewicht nicht, es ist leicht das reicht mir, jetzt muss es nur noch halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> joaaaa, also gewogen habe ich es mal so wie es auf dem Bild ist also auch mit Pedale und Tublessreifen etc. und kam auf 8,7 Kg Ich meine das ist immerhin 1 Kg mehr als das absolute Topteil  für 8000,- aber wie gesagt so richtig kratzt mich das Gewicht nicht, es ist leicht das reicht mir, jetzt muss es nur noch halten.



hast du evtl. ein bild auf der waage? bzw. von der anderen seite?

naja, wenn nicht, ist ja micht soooo wichtig.

ist doch leicht genug

halten wird's bestimmt!

geht aber sicher noch etwas...

so, jetzt aber genug den thread vermüllt......

vielleicht poste ich ja meins, nach heutigem fotoshooting...

P.S.: ist nicht das bild, was ich in meinem album habe


----------



## Meridaracer (11. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> hast du evtl. ein bild auf der waage? bzw. von der anderen seite?
> 
> naja, wenn nicht, ist ja micht soooo wichtig.
> 
> ...



muss ich ma machen, bin grad Unterwegs (Trainingslager) aber wenn ich zu Hause bin mach ich das ma ...


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Hey, nich reinreden wenn sich erwachsene Menschen unterhalten
> 
> Jap habe den Winter überlebt komischerweise bin ich auch einigermaßen gesund, also die letzte OP scheint etwas genützt zu haben =) mal sehen wies dieses Jahr während der Saison so bliebt!!



Datt wollen wir ja wohl hoffen!


----------



## dragon07 (11. März 2010)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> mk in 2.2 und rk 2.2 als kombi?




Klingt doch nach einer guten Kombi.

Grüße Ike


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2010)

geht wahrscheinlich um die breite.
der mk baut doch schmaler als der rk, oder irre ich mich jetzt?

hatte beide noch nicht am rad.


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. März 2010)

endlich ist's fertig!

bilder sind nicht so die erste sahne...

die besseren waren zu groß um sie hochzuladen

jetzt muss es aber endlich sein.

wollte euch vorher nicht den schweren, klobigen sattel zumuten












bin mal gespannt, was IHR dazu sagt

geplant sind übrigens:

XTR-kurbel mit octaramp gara
eggbeater ti/2ti- bzw. look carbon/ti-pedale
ec90 stütze
und xtr- bzw. 11-28 slx-kassette
kmc x9 hollowgold
iwann noch hope floatings
und SH M950 umwerfer oder DA
vielleicht auch 'ne andere sattelklemme
dann evtl. f119 ti und ec90 lenker o.ä.
und zu guter letzt noch eine runde ti-/aluschrauben
powercords???

damit sollten dann unter 9kg locker machbar sein...


----------



## Chrisomie21 (12. März 2010)

ja, bei der reifenkombi wollte ich auf die breite anspielen. ein rk 2.0 entspricht ja etwa dem mk2.2. aber wenn du zufrieden bist ist es ja super. viel spaß mit dem neuen gerät


----------



## SingleLight (12. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> endlich ist's fertig!



Sieht gut aus Ich würde nur vorne einen konischen Spacer verbauen, der Übergang Steuerrohr zum Gabelschaft sieht so nicht schön aus. Eine SLX 11-28 hatte ich auch einmal, fand ich ziemlich mager bei dem Preis, die Übersetzung im unterem Bereich war für mich auch doof, 11-12-13-14-16, fahre jetzt eine Sram mit 11-26, die hat 11-12-13-15-17,
ist auch leichter und kostet die Hälfte

Gruß
Chris


----------



## HILLKILLER (12. März 2010)

Schaut gut aus!
Bei dem Übersetzungsspektrum, würde ich mal im RR Bereich schaun, Ultegra/Dura Ace sollten gut passen (auch preislich). Dazu noch nen Schaltwerk in kurzer Ausführung und schick ist 

(bei mir wandert bald wieder die Ultegra 9 Fach + XT 2 FachKombi dran  )

wegen dem sonst voll offtopic...immerhin fast schon weg dieser weiße Kram!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2010)

HILLKILLER schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus!
> Bei dem Übersetzungsspektrum, würde ich mal im RR Bereich schaun, Ultegra/Dura Ace sollten gut passen (auch preislich). Dazu noch nen Schaltwerk in kurzer Ausführung und schick ist
> 
> (bei mir wandert bald wieder die Ultegra 9 Fach + XT 2 FachKombi dran  )
> ...



das, was ich sehen kann ist schön! 

und danke!

weis nicht, ob ultegra oder slx. DA: zu teuer, genau wie die xtr.

@SingleLight: danke!

das mit'm übergang werde ich so lassen. verzeih's mir. ich mag diesen abrubten übergang.

welche sram denn?

K.A. bei der übersetzung... müsste ich beide mal gefahren sein.

sram: knackiger?


----------



## SingleLight (12. März 2010)

Ist eine PG-950: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a26184/pg-950-powerglide-ii-kassette-11-26.html

Hatte vorher auch eine SLX, die war ziemlich schnell hin, die XT-Kette die drauf war,
ist dann auch einmal gerissen und die war auch ziemlich schnell hin.
Nun halt wieder wie früher mit Sram Kassette + Kette, das Zeug hält wenigsten und dazu noch billig
Aber der eine sagt so der andere so.
Viele meinen auch das beim Alu-Freilauf die PG-950 nicht geht, aber da hatte ich
noch nicht mehr Probleme als mit Kassetten die einen Spider hatten, da die kleinen Ritzel
ja auch nicht auf einen Spider sitzen.
Ansonsten PN, hier sollen ja Bilder hin


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Ansonsten PN, hier sollen ja Bilder hin



danke, und rischdisch!

P.S.: die ist ja schon fast unverschämt billig. 

naja, mal sehen.

wenn ich wieder da bin, mach ich noch mal bessere bilder von meinem rad


----------



## Tim.B (12. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> !
> 
> P.S.: die ist ja schon fast unverschämt billig.



Und schön schwer ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2010)

Tim.B schrieb:


> Und schön schwer ...



häää?

230g sind schwer?

OK, für eine RR kassette...

aber für MTB und bei dem preis (15,-)...

mehr bilder...


----------



## matsch (12. März 2010)

Aber habt ihr alle keine Berge? Kenne einige Marathons, wo ich froh übers kleine Blatt und das 32er Ritzel war....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (12. März 2010)

matsch schrieb:


> Aber habt ihr alle keine Berge? Kenne einige Marathons, wo ich froh übers kleine Blatt und das 32er Ritzel war....



doch, den teufelsberg plus die müggelberge. (Belin>außer diesen "bergen" eher flach)

gibt da ein paar ordentliche anstiege. ich mag es aber, vorne auf'm mittleren KB (32z) und hinten 26/30er ritzel im wiegetritt bergauf zu fahren


----------



## AndreZ. (13. März 2010)

Ich denke, das "matsch" von richtigen BERGEN redet und nicht diese Hügel wie wir sie hier in HH oder Du in Berlin hast!


----------



## Illuminus (13. März 2010)

das sind angehäufte Streusandhaufen


----------



## Scalpi (13. März 2010)

....man muss ja nicht immer die 'große'/'hohen' Hügel runter oder hoch donnern.
Es gibt in Berlin plus Umland Trails, wenn Du da nicht aufpasst und nicht rechtzeitig Abbiegst - ...piepst irgendwann Dein Mobillfon mit ner SMS 'Willkommen in Polen' .
Ne im ernst, 
Die vielen kleinen Wellen hier sind Gift. Wenn wir mit Leuten aus den Bergen unterwegs sind, fahren wir sie jedesmal kaputt. 

Ich habe mal in einem alten Tour-de-France-Buch ein Zitat gelesen 'Nicht die Berge machen das Rennen schwer, sondern die Fahrer'.
Genau das trifft auch auf Berlin zu


----------



## Groudon (13. März 2010)

So - will nun nochmal mein Bike zeigen mit richtiger Sattelhöhe, Sattelposition und entlackten BarEnds sowie gekürzten Bremsleitungen.

Der ganze Gaul bringt etwa 12kg MIT Rad-PC und Pulsmesser (+ Halterung) auf die Personenwaage. 

Geplant für dieses Jahr sind noch ein neuer LRS und eine neue Gabel, womit ich alleine mehr als 1kg sparen dürfte.

Jedoch bin ich als Schüler recht zufrieden mit meinem Bbby. =)


----------



## armor (13. März 2010)

als ich schüler war, konnte ich mir sowas nicht leisten...nicht mal die bremsanlage

giles cube!


----------



## M!ke (13. März 2010)

Schöner Würfel. Das rot/weiss der Bremse schaut gut aus in Verbindung mit dem rot an der Gabel weiss am Rahmen.. n1


----------



## Groudon (13. März 2010)

M!ke schrieb:


> Schöner Würfel. Das rot/weiss der Bremse schaut gut aus in Verbindung mit dem rot an der Gabel weiss am Rahmen.. n1


 

Danke. Ich hatte erst bedenken wie es denn wirkt, aber da das rot am Bremssattel eh auf der nicht-antriebsseite ist (wie die rote Socke) ist es optisch perfekt für mich. =)

Jedoch bleibt es so farblich (abgesehen von den Naben). Und außer Gabel + LRS kommt noch 'n leichterer Vorbau (evt. Thomson X4 oder Syntace) und ein Syntace Duraflite Carbon. 

Wenn die Schaltungsteile iwann ausfallen werden die mit der Zeit auch gegen leichteres Zeugs getauscht aber vorerst ist die Funktion an 1. Stelle.

Außerdem hat man so bergab ne höhere Beschleunigung mit schwererem Rad (Erdanziehungskraft ^^).


----------



## HILLKILLER (13. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus! A was eigenschändiges, B nicht übermäßig bunt. 
Da das ja teilweise zur Zeit bei Cube jenseits von gut und böse ist.


----------



## kreuziger (13. März 2010)

schickes rad´l. 
was mich nur stören würde ist die in rot gehaltenen abdeckungen auf den bremsgriffen. könnte  man die nicht blau eloxieren/lackieren?
würde irgendwie noch dezenter rüberkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (13. März 2010)

M!ke schrieb:


> Schöner Würfel. Das rot/weiss der Bremse schaut gut aus in Verbindung mit dem rot an der Gabel weiss am Rahmen.. n1



Da muss eine weiße Gabel rein u. das rot weg!
Rot und blau geht einfach nicht!
Meine Meinung!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. März 2010)

Jetzt muss ich auch nochmal was sagen.
Das Rad ist wirklich ziemlich schick geworden. Jetzt, wo alles eingestellt ist und halbwegs anständige Bilder gemacht wurden, sieht man das ganz gut. 
Farblich passt in meinen Augen der Großteil der Teile gut zusammen. Nur der rote Aufkleber an der Gabel geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht, genauso wie die Deckel an den Martas. Außerdem könnte die Gabel etwas Farbe vertragen (im Sinne von Magura Dekoren). Und der Sattel ist doch ziemlich klobig.


----------



## LostFocus (13. März 2010)

Meine neue Eierfeile seit 2 Tagen !


----------



## armor (13. März 2010)

Schönes Votec!


----------



## Jackass1987 (14. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


>



Wer hat dir denn die Sitzposition empfohlen ? Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie du auf ner steilen Passage hinter den Sattel kommen willst und wo dein Schwerpunkt ist ? Ich finde du hast die falsche Rahmengröße...

Mfg Erik !


----------



## Groudon (14. März 2010)

Ich komme mit der Sitzposition besser hinter den Sattel bergab als bei meinem alten Bike, was ne gekröpte Stütze hatte und 2mm mehr Oberrohr! Ich mag es gerne wendiger und habe zudem keinerlei Beschwerden beim fahren.

Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## behemoth (14. März 2010)

Die Sitzposition sieht doch top aus, keine komische Sattelpostion, keine tausend Spacer...da gab es hier schon deutlich Merkwürdigeres.


----------



## eddy 1 (14. März 2010)

sieht fast so aus als wären von den 410mm 380mm ausgezogen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. März 2010)

steve81 schrieb:


> Da muss eine weiße Gabel rein u. das rot weg!
> Rot und blau geht einfach nicht!
> Meine Meinung!



Das sehen die Briten, Franzosen, Australier, US-Amerikaner, Russen, Chilenen, Holländer, Norweger, Koreaner und eine ganze Menge andere anders...

Mir gefällt es ganz gut, so wie es dasteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (14. März 2010)

Es bleibt OPISCH auch so.  Die nächste Gabel wird ebenfalls ne schwarze Magura mit roter Socke (Durin oder Durin SL) und das Rot bleibt ebenfalls.  Es kommen höchstens noch weiße Naben im neuen LRS.

Die Gabel ist jetzt auch bei 100mm (Bild: 85mm).


----------



## zuki (14. März 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> sieht fast so aus als wären von den 410mm 380mm ausgezogen



Allerdings. Auch wenn es passen mag. Da wäre ich um den schönen Rahmen besorgt, von wegen Hebelwirkung.

Ist die Stütze denn wenigstens unter dem Oberrohr?


----------



## behemoth (14. März 2010)

Das sind mit Sicherheit nicht einmal 30cm Auszug.


----------



## Groudon (14. März 2010)

Die Stütze sollte etwa 28-29cm ausgezogen sein. Hab es bei etwa 77cm vom Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel und das Sitzrohr ist etwa 450mm lang.  Also bleiben gut 28cm für Stütze PLUS Sattel.  Da passiert schon nix.

Wenn doch, lasse ich es euch wissen. ^^


----------



## ScottErda (15. März 2010)

Meins (endlich fertig):


----------



## dre (15. März 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Meins (endlich fertig):



Schönes Ding.
Das mit dem "...endlich fertig" habe ich vor vielen Jahren, ganz zu meinen Anfängen, auch einmal gedacht.
Ein Bike ist nie fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (15. März 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Meins (endlich fertig):



stimmiges Bike - nur Sattel mag mir nicht gefallen aber wenn du dich drauf wohl fühlst hast alles richtig gemacht 

Aber bei dem Rahmen und Gabel könnte man ja dann noch mit eigens entworfenen Aufkleber bekleben ... so ganz was individuelles ??? Nur so ne Idee ...


----------



## kreuziger (15. März 2010)

so, hier mal mein hartes.
kann natürlich nicht mit so tollen fotos glänzen.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (15. März 2010)

Super geworden,

nur der Kurbel würde ne andere Farbe besser stehen...


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (15. März 2010)

Stimmig aber Langweilig......

Scheiben sind auch verschiedene....hm

Vorbau-Lenker Einheit ist cool....

Mal nachgewogen?

Gruß
Scheisi


----------



## ibinsnur (15. März 2010)

irgendwie kann ich die 77 cm ned glauben - der reifendurchmesser beträgt irgendwas um die 66-67 cm. das schaut nicht nach 10cm unterschied aus, sondern eher nach 20.


----------



## wickedstyle (15. März 2010)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> irgendwie kann ich die 77 cm ned glauben - der reifendurchmesser beträgt irgendwas um die 66-67 cm. das schaut nicht nach 10cm unterschied aus, sondern eher nach 20.



Ist wahrscheinlich nur für das Bild so weit raus gezogen. Sieht man immer wieder.. 
Hab bis heute nicht verstanden was man davon hat..


----------



## dragon07 (15. März 2010)

Hi

Wie auch immer 77 cm hin oder her das Reaction ist gelungen.

Grüße Ike


----------



## hhninja81 (15. März 2010)

Wie oft wird dieser Würfel noch gezeigt? Irgendwann ist es genug und es wird langweilig! 

Ach ja..... NUR BILDER.....!!


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (15. März 2010)

So, mal bissl was neues am Radl gebastelt.....

vorher in Stahl . . right know Titan....


----------



## Kanonental (15. März 2010)

Boah wie geil ist das denn! Nur der Schnellspanner gefällt mir nicht. Wie wärs mit tune AC+DC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (15. März 2010)

ja,ich bin schon am bestellen....vielleicht die neuen Tune oder der KNCN...
kommt bissl auf den Goldton der Farbe an...aber Hey, danke


----------



## onkeldueres (15. März 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Meins (endlich fertig):



Sehr schönes Bike.Der Rahmen ist aber von relativ einfacher Qualität,oder?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (15. März 2010)

wegen dem Übergang von Oberrohr in Steuerrohr? Oder warum?
Gruß


----------



## Wastelino (15. März 2010)

@ScottErda

Wirklich schönes Bike - gefällt mir wirklich richtig gut. Kein "Schnickschnack", solide und designtechnisch einfach gehalten womit das Bike wieder zum Hingucker wird. Selbst die roten Farbtupfer passen irgendwie ins Konzept. Ich persönlich wäre zwar nie drauf gekommen da rote Teile zu verbauen, aber irgendwie sieht es gut.

Einzig der Sattel sieht etwas klobig aus - aber was soll's, er muss halt zum Hintern passen (und wenn man drauf sitzt sieht man ihn ja eh nicht).


----------



## carofem (15. März 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> wegen dem Übergang von Oberrohr in Steuerrohr? Oder warum?
> Gruß


 

Servus hab mir gerade dein Storck angelurgt komisch dass ich das noch nie aufm Königstuhl gesehen hab!?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (15. März 2010)

naja ich war jetzt für 6 Monate in Bremen, aber davor hättest Du es nahezu jedes We da sehen können, bald ist es wieder soweit, ich wart nur noch auf paar Schrauben und besseres wetter dann können wir uns mal auf dem KS sehen...gruß


----------



## eddy 1 (15. März 2010)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich nur für das Bild so weit raus gezogen. Sieht man immer wieder..
> Hab bis heute nicht verstanden was man davon hat..



ist mir auch schon pasiert

einfache erklärung: rad zusammengebaut,stütze bis min eingesteckt,
schnell fotos gemacht (solange es noch wie neu) aussieht.
draufgesetzt und gemerkt kleiner als gedacht


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (15. März 2010)

lustig. das kennt [email protected] - stimmt ganz genau...


----------



## ScottErda (15. März 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike.Der Rahmen ist aber von relativ einfacher Qualität,oder?



Danke!!
Ja, war recht günstig. Ist ein Quantec Superlight Rahmen. Wiegt 1530g in 48cm.


Wastelino schrieb:


> @ScottErda
> 
> Wirklich schönes Bike - gefällt mir wirklich richtig gut. Kein "Schnickschnack", solide und designtechnisch einfach gehalten womit das Bike wieder zum Hingucker wird. Selbst die roten Farbtupfer passen irgendwie ins Konzept. Ich persönlich wäre zwar nie drauf gekommen da rote Teile zu verbauen, aber irgendwie sieht es gut.
> 
> Einzig der Sattel sieht etwas klobig aus - aber was soll's, er muss halt zum Hintern passen (und wenn man drauf sitzt sieht man ihn ja eh nicht).



Auf das Rot kam ich auch nur da der Händler wo ich den Rahmen her habe, vor Weihnachten letztes Jahr nur noch einen roten Steueresatz da hatte. Da ich das Bike unbedingt noch vor Weihnachten aufbauen wollte habe ich mich für den roten Keil entschieden. 
Das an dem Scott Lenker bisschen Rot dabei ist, war Zufall. Hab dann noch ne rote Sa.klemme passend dazu gekauft  sowie die Kettenblattschrauben und die Zug-End-Kappen.

Der Sattel ist ein Fizik Nisene. Wäre eher an einem All Mountain Bike passend, aber ich sitze einfach TOP darauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (15. März 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> wegen dem Übergang von Oberrohr in Steuerrohr? Oder warum?
> Gruß



Unter anderem.Oder die Cantisockel.Oder die Ausfallenden.Ist ja nix schlimmes.Meine halt nur.Hatte mal nen ähnlichen für nen 100er bei ebay geschossen.


----------



## Groudon (16. März 2010)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich nur für das Bild so weit raus gezogen. Sieht man immer wieder..
> Hab bis heute nicht verstanden was man davon hat..




Das Rad ist so normal und wird auch mit der Sattelposition gefahren.  Natürlich ist es etwas kompakter, aber ich habe mich daran gewöhnt und komme gut mit klar. 


PS: Schöne Räder.


----------



## Clemens (17. März 2010)

Extra fürs Fotos die Stütze eingeschoben und die Rohre geschrumpft....







Rocky Mountain Blizzard 17,5 Zoll, Gabel Fox F100, XT Schaltung, XT 11-34 Ritzelpaket, Race Face Deus XC Kurbel, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Shimano WM-H775 Laufräder mit Conti Race King 2.2 Tubless, Brakes Avid Elexir CR Carbon 185/160mm, Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker, Race Face Deus XC Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Spanner und Hörnchen, Acros AH06 Steuersatz ... 10,92 Kg.


----------



## SingleLight (17. März 2010)

Sehr cooles Rocky, den Sattel fahr ich auch an einem Bike. Die Sattelstütze gefällt mir zwar nicht so gut, aber insgesamt schon sehr schön


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (17. März 2010)

sehr schönes rocky......


----------



## erkan1984 (17. März 2010)

seltsame optik, wenn die Rahmenrohe dünner als die Standrohre der Gabel sind.
aber nichts desto trotz sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (17. März 2010)

Schickes Blizzard, aber ich würde da auch eher schmalere Komponenten verbauen, vor allem beim LRS.


----------



## zuki (17. März 2010)

Der Rahmen wurde doch nur für das Foto geschrumpft! Ihr müsst erst lesen, dann kommentieren.

*Ich finde es eher schön, wenn der Rahmen schlank ist und der Rest ein bisschen wuchtiger.*


----------



## paul.lahner (17. März 2010)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. März 2010)

damonsta schrieb:


> Schickes Blizzard, aber ich würde da auch eher schmalere Komponenten verbauen, vor allem beim LRS.




Da stimme ich zu! An ein Rocky gehören (meiner Meinung nach) einfach auch exklusivere Laufräder! 
Sonst 


- Nichts gegen den XT-LRS, habe selbst einen Satz davon.Ist ja auch gut, bis auf den Freilauf! 




@paul.lahner

Auch das MARIN gefällt!


----------



## IceQ- (17. März 2010)

nice


----------



## Tim.B (17. März 2010)

das marin gefällt mir! welche größe ist das denn?


----------



## hardflipper (17. März 2010)

Schaltwerk und LRS am Blizzard sucken, sonst ist es wunderschön! 

(Das Schaltwerk ist nur ätzend, weil es einen langen Käfig hat...)


----------



## paul.lahner (17. März 2010)

ist ein 48er.
rainer wurz ist mal eine saison bei marin im wc gefahren und davon ist es ein team rahmen.gib s wohl nur so 30-50 stck von.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (17. März 2010)

naja mein ist es net, vielleicht hinten helle Züge und was ist mit dem Magura Aufkleber....Beulen verstecken, Rost, Kratzer.....ist halt bissl bunt.....aber Zweckig...


----------



## Northern lite (17. März 2010)

ich finde die Kombi XTR-Kurbel und XO-Schaltwerk geht sowas von absolut gar nicht!!!

leider sieht man dieses gar nicht so selten 

bei den Rennradlern würde man für ein Rad mit Campa-Ausstattung in Kombination mit ner DuraAce-Kurbel vermutlich auf der Stelle gesteinigt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. März 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ich finde die Kombi XTR-Kurbel und XO-Schaltwerk geht sowas von absolut gar nicht!!!
> 
> leider sieht man dieses gar nicht so selten
> 
> bei den Rennradlern würde man für ein Rad mit Campa-Ausstattung in Kombination mit ner DuraAce-Kurbel vermutlich auf der Stelle gesteinigt werden...



geiler Vergleich.....naja wenn xtr dann tuti kompletti.......1 x mit alles und schaaf....gute Nacht


----------



## Tim.B (18. März 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> bei den Rennradlern würde man für ein Rad mit Campa-Ausstattung in Kombination mit ner DuraAce-Kurbel vermutlich auf der Stelle gesteinigt werden...



ganz zu schweigen was die mit dir machen ... wenn sie lesen wie du Campa mit Sram gleichsetzt 

Ich selber bin vier Jahre lang Record mit Dura Ace Kurbel gefahren .... Campa hatte damals noch die Vierkannt-Tretlager und die Steifigkeit der Octalink Kurbeln und Lager überzeugte besonders bei "Rund um den Blumenkübel".


----------



## dre (18. März 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ich finde die Kombi XTR-Kurbel und XO-Schaltwerk geht sowas von absolut gar nicht!!!
> 
> leider sieht man dieses gar nicht so selten
> 
> bei den Rennradlern würde man für ein Rad mit Campa-Ausstattung in Kombination mit ner DuraAce-Kurbel vermutlich auf der Stelle gesteinigt werden...



... dann darf ich mich mal outen. An meiner aktuellen Rennsemmel ist kompl. XTR montiert. Aber an meinem neuen Bike werde ich auch vorne XTR und hinten X.O fahren. Ich finde halt die Schalter von Sram sehr gut und da bekommt man eben kein Schwaltwerk der XTR dran. Außerdem finde ich das X.O Schaltwerk ebensfalls absolut spitze. Entsprechend kommt es zum Mix.
Vom Style her ist das natürlich nicht ganz so i.O., aber technisch gesehen ... Und das zählt doch, oder geht es nur noch um Style?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. März 2010)

Finde auch, daß es kein Fehler ist, die Teile nach Funktion auszuwählen und ggf. zu mischen. Shimano baut die besseren Kurbeln, viele mögen SRAM-Schaltungen lieber. Warum dann nicht mischen? Warum sich dann eine schwerere und technisch nicht so durchdachte Stylo o.ä. aufzwingen lassen?
Finde es gerade gut, daß es hier noch nicht so bekloppt zugeht wie bei den Rennradlern, was Markenversessenheit angeht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2010)

dann oute ich mich mal als gaaanz wuester mixer:
hardtail: xtr970 kurbel + ta blaetter (42/28) mit x0 schaltwerk + xt etype umwerfer an x0 twister und xtr970 bremse
fully (ganz boese): deore kurbel + ta blaetter (42/28) mit xtr 900 umwerfer + xtr 950 schaltwerk + sram rocket twister + luise bremse 

SO, steinigt mich! aber die raeder gehen ab!


----------



## Fezza (18. März 2010)

paul.lahner schrieb:


>



GEILO!! gefällt!! vorallem die Kurbel find ich super  

Das Bike sieht schön elegant aus, nicht so ein LKW wie einige fahren.... sportlich-schnittig. sind das 2.1er Schwalbes?


----------



## corfrimor (18. März 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> bei den Rennradlern würde man für ein Rad mit Campa-Ausstattung in Kombination mit ner DuraAce-Kurbel vermutlich auf der Stelle gesteinigt werden...



Mir doch egal, wen die Rennradler so steinigen ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. März 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Mir doch egal, wen die Rennradler so steinigen ...



die muessen mich erstmal kriegen 

ach ja... wo wir schon dabei sind.. das youtube video der 2 "pruegelnden" rennradfahrer... vor sowas haette ich schon enorm angst


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. März 2010)

SRam Schaltperformance 3 Jahre gefahren...wieder zurück zu XTR....find ich mit den Triggern 1000 x besser, von Gripshiftern glaube ich aber auch das die Sram besser sind...bei Triggern nie im Leben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (18. März 2010)

Jedem das seine, oder?

Fahre am Fully Sram Attack Drehgriffe + XT Shadow + XT Umwerfer + Aerozine-Kurbel mit Shimano-Lager  und am RR Campa mit RaceFace-Kurbel. 

Bisher konnte ich durch glückliche Fügung der Steinigung durch weniger tolerante Zeitgenossen entgehen. Allerdings habe ich das RR noch nicht im Paralleluniversum, tschuldigung, -forum gepostet, das hebe ich mir für später auf, wenn mir mal langweilig ist.

Das Marin ist super  nur der Magura-Aufkleber auf dem OR stört.


----------



## Kooni81 (19. März 2010)

So dann will euch mal mein neues MARIN Indian Fire Trail präsentieren:









Rahmen: Alu
Schaltung, Antrieb: kompl. XT
Bremsen: XT mit Marta Scheiben
Gabel. Rock Shox SID Race, 80mm m. Lockout
LRS: Veltec, ZTR Olympic
Schnellspanner: Veltec
Pedale: XT
Sattelstütze: FSA Carbon
Lenker: FSA Carbon
Vorbau: FSA
Flascehnhalter: Procraft Carbon
Griffe: WCS Grips
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Sattelklemme: Marin
Ventilkappen: KCNC

Gewicht: 9,8 kg

Sitzposition wird noch optimiert, aber alles bleibt es erstmal so wie es ist.
Feel free to comment ;-)

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## Chrisomie21 (20. März 2010)

puh, die stütze ist ganz schön hässlich. vor allem da du den sattel so weit nach vorne schiebst. sollte die sitzposition so bleiben, würde ich auf jeden fall ne stütze ohne versatz nehmen. vorbau umdrehen und spacer raus. aufkleber von den felgen und dann noch schwarze decals auf die sid und ich finde es schön

ach ja: die xt-kurbel passt halt wie immer nicht


----------



## Meridaracer (20. März 2010)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> puh, die stütze ist ganz schön hässlich. vor allem da du den sattel so weit nach vorne schiebst. sollte die sitzposition so bleiben, würde ich auf jeden fall ne stütze ohne versatz nehmen. vorbau umdrehen und spacer raus. aufkleber von den felgen und dann noch schwarze decals auf die sid und ich finde es schön
> 
> ach ja: die xt-kurbel passt halt wie immer nicht



Mag sein das es dann so besser aussieht aber man sollte den Finanziellen Aspekt nicht vergessen (Kurbel). Denn ich denke ma das das Bike wohl einem Schüler gehört (Größe ???). Aber die Stütze auf alle Fälle raus denn warum der gekröpfte nehmen wenn du eh wieder denn Sattel vor schiebst dann lieber ne gerade und die gekröpfte aufheben wenn man größer geworden ist (falls das Bike jetzt tatsächlich ein Schüler fährt). Ja der Rest und kleinzeugs (Vorbau drehen Spacer) kostet ja nix


----------



## Tim.B (20. März 2010)

Also mir gefällt das Marin vom Grundsatz her echt gut .... wobei ich der Kombination Carbonstütze und Schnellspannklemme immer sehr skeptisch gegenüber stehe.

Diese FSA Stütze gibt es doch auch in einer ungekröpften Version, die finde ich sehr schön ... ihr wäre froh keine Stütze mit Versatz fahren zu müssen, dann bräuchte ich nicht immere diese schweren Trümmer fahren.

Über eine silberne Kurbel meckern können imho nur Leute, die nur einmal die Woche mit ihrem Bike fahren ..... ich weiß wie eine dunkle Kurbel bei mir nach einem Jahr aussieht und die XT ist für ihr Geld echt top.

Dann kommt natürlich mein Standart Kritikpunkt .... 32er oder 34er Ritzel, eine kleinere Kassette praktischer.


----------



## NoBseHz (20. März 2010)

Die XT Kurbel hat eine super Performance, aber ich finde es eine schwammige Behauptung zu sagen, dass Leute, die eine silberne Kurbel kritisieren, so selten fahren.... ich fahre eine XT und eine Noir und mein Fuß berührt weder die eine noch die andere beim Fahren  also auch kein Abrieb. Ich weiß nicht wie manche Leute fahren (O-Beine?) dass da immer so ein Abrieb ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (20. März 2010)

Ich weiß auch nicht wie es passiert, ich habe eigentlich keine O-Beine. Aber auf der linken Seite habe ich auch Abrieb. Vielleicht müsste ich da mal etwas am Cleat drehen. Allerdings stört mich das auch recht wenig, da ich nicht der Typ bin, der sagt - Schau mal hier, meine Kurbel glänzt wie am ersten Tag, -  mir kommt es dann doch eher auf die Funktion an.


----------



## NoBseHz (20. März 2010)

Auf die Funktion kommt es am meisten an, wenn du kein Museumsstück für Utz viel Geld kaufen willst. Aber was deine Beine so dazu sagen... einmal hab ich beim Rennen n Mädel gesehen die hatte das eine Cleat so schräg drin, die hat das ned ma gemerkt.. ruck zuck hastes Knie kaputt!!


----------



## Kaprado (20. März 2010)

Ach, ich glaube bevor das Knie kaputt geht, meldet es sich vorher schon nochmal.

Ich meinte es aber auch genau umgekehrt, im Augenblick ist das Cleat ja gerade, also scheint der Fuß etwas schief zu stehen. Das Cleat also einen Minimü in die entgegengesetzte Richtung könnte etwas bringen. Vielleicht ist das bei einer 47er Größe aber auch kein seltenes Phänomen.


----------



## Kooni81 (20. März 2010)

Das mit dem Schüler ist jetzt auch wieder ein Argument! Der Rahmen ist Größe 17", mit Größe 1,72m passt er perfekt!
Und muss man denn hier immer mehrere Tausend Euro in das Bike stecken um hier ein guten Kommentar zu bekommen.
Die XT Kurbel ist ein absolut zuverlässiges Teil. Da geht die Performance vor!

*Na ja, gerade Sattelstütze ist bestellt*, werde dann ein aktuelles Foto nachliefern.


----------



## Tim.B (20. März 2010)

mir gefällt das marin ja 

War ja klar, dass das mit dem einmal die Woche fahren wörtlich genommen wird 

Das man sich die Kurbel blank scheuert hat nichts mit O-Beinen oder sonst was zu tun .... es geht einfach, das ist auch gut so.


----------



## benniz (20. März 2010)

mein neues:


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Meins (endlich fertig):



farblich überaus gelungen!



anderen sattel und gleiche bremsscheiben dranbauen

farbe von den reifen ab


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ....man muss ja nicht immer die 'große'/'hohen' Hügel runter oder hoch donnern.
> Es gibt in Berlin plus Umland Trails, wenn Du da nicht aufpasst und nicht rechtzeitig Abbiegst - ...piepst irgendwann Dein Mobillfon mit ner SMS 'Willkommen in Polen' .
> Ne im ernst,
> Die vielen kleinen Wellen hier sind Gift. Wenn wir mit Leuten aus den Bergen unterwegs sind, fahren wir sie jedesmal kaputt.
> ...



jo, scalpi!

genau!

viele wege (trails) sind echt hart>steigung+untergrund

und auch manche DH's

von dir aus ist es ja nicht besonders weit, bis nach polen


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. März 2010)

Endlich mal aktuelle Bilder gemacht.Bitteschön, und Feuer Frei 





VG
marco


----------



## Da Anhänger (21. März 2010)

schön ding.wirf die rotz reifen runter!was die gut können ist platt werden.immer und überall.am besten dann wenn es so ungünstig wie möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2010)

ist ganz schön geworden!

crossrides ohne schriftzüge sehen meistens schön aus, so wie deine

brauchst du hinten wirklich die große scheibe?

gewicht?

ich schätze mal um die 11kg...


----------



## terrible (21. März 2010)

Die Gabel noch in nem anderen lack,würde ich besser finden.Also glänzend so wie der Rahmen.Aber sonst echt schick!!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. März 2010)

Ja sind 180er Scheiben drauf (die verbaut waren als ich den gekauft hab) 160er sind schon bestellt und werden in 2 Wochen (nach meinem Geburtstag verbaut)

Gewicht liegt so wie es da steht bei 10,5 kg (Tendenz fallend)

Mit den Reifen hatte ich bisher ncoh keine Probleme. Waren vo/hi Conti MK drauf aber hinten die waren nach 700km schon komplett runter, deshalb mal zum Versuch den SK.

VG
Marco


----------



## Meridaracer (21. März 2010)

Selber fahre ich auch Conti und auch ohne Probleme. Wie du schon gesehen hast der Verschleiß ist etwas schneller als bei Schwalbe, Michelin und Co. vorallem auf Asphalt, den haben Contireifen noch nie gemocht. 



mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Ja sind 180er Scheiben drauf (die verbaut waren als ich den gekauft hab) 160er sind schon bestellt und werden in 2 Wochen (nach meinem Geburtstag verbaut)
> 
> Gewicht liegt so wie es da steht bei 10,5 kg (Tendenz fallend)
> 
> ...


----------



## Scalpi (21. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> jo, scalpi!
> 
> genau!
> 
> ...




..wobei mein Trainingsgebiet dann doch ehr der Grunewald und Umgebung ist
Meine 'neuen' Teile (ua. mein endlich fertig gewordenes XO Schaltwerk 

 )
sind auch bald am Bike - dann gehts wieder ab


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ..wobei mein Trainingsgebiet dann doch ehr der Grunewald und Umgebung ist
> Meine 'neuen' Teile (ua. mein endlich fertig gewordenes XO Schaltwerk
> 
> )
> sind auch bald am Bike - dann gehts wieder ab



gewicht?

ich schätze mal 165g.

ich wohne 7km entfernt vom G-wald

dort ist auch mein trainingsgebiet

aufwärmen-radarberg hoch runter, hoch, ...-ausfahren


----------



## Scalpi (21. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> gewicht?
> 
> ich schätze mal 165g.
> ich wohne 7km entfernt vom G-wald
> ...





...um Gottes Willen was soll ich mit so etwas schweren
Ich habs noch nicht auf der Waage gehabt - soll um 145 Gramm wiegen


 .
Wir nehmen den Hügel daneben immr in Angriff. Der heißt bei uns 'Mädchenberg' wer die Wegstrecke vom Kletterturm aus nicht hoch kommt ist ein ... Weib


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. März 2010)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> schön ding.wirf die rotz reifen runter!was die gut können ist platt werden.immer und überall.am besten dann wenn es so ungünstig wie möglich ist.




 

Ich persönlich hatte mit den Reifen beste Erfahrungen!!
Geschmackssache, würde ich meinen!

+ Mangelnde Sicherheitsreserven sollten durch Fahrtechnik ersetzt werden +


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. März 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...um Gottes Willen was soll ich mit so etwas schweren
> Ich habs noch nicht auf der Waage gehabt - soll um 145 Gramm wiegen
> 
> 
> ...



kacke, und da wollte ich zuerst 150g sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. März 2010)

sieht aber auch verdammt heiß aus das Schaltwerk

VG
Marco


----------



## Scalpi (22. März 2010)

...made by Marco Appel


----------



## IceQ- (22. März 2010)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> schön ding.wirf die rotz reifen runter!was die gut können ist platt werden.immer und überall.am besten dann wenn es so ungünstig wie möglich ist.


 jaja die deutschen haben seit jeher keine Ahnung wie man Reifen herstellt... 

weiss zwar nicht wovon du redest, aber ich kann eher über Schwalbe MAXXIS und co. negativ berichten, da diese weder besseres grip, leichter noch qualitativ hochwertiger sind ( geschweige vom Preis Verhältnis in Relation zu den Produktionskosten)
aber ist ein anderes Thema. Derartig undifferenziert über etwas herzuziehen ist einfach schwach...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. März 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> jaja die deutschen haben seit jeher keine Ahnung wie man Reifen herstellt...
> 
> weiss zwar nicht wovon du redest, aber ich kann eher über Schwalbe MAXXIS und co. negativ berichten, da diese weder besseres grip, leichter noch qualitativ hochwertiger sind ( geschweige vom Preis Verhältnis in Relation zu den Produktionskosten)
> aber ist ein anderes Thema. Derartig undifferenziert über etwas herzuziehen ist einfach schwach...






Meine Rede...


----------



## IGGY (23. März 2010)




----------



## Groudon (23. März 2010)

Das sieht ja mal sehr gut aus.  Einzig die KCNC Kurbel gefällt mir persöhnlich OPTISCH nicht. 

PS: Wieso machen viele den Sattel immer leicht nach oben vorne geneigt? Tut das nicht an den besten Teilen weh?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (23. März 2010)

Hi

@IGGY schönes Bike ink. Kurbel ich finde die KCNC geil, nur des mit dem Sattel aua

Grüße Ike


----------



## Tundra HT (23. März 2010)

Die Kurbel ist und bleibt geil!!!!!


----------



## Tim.B (23. März 2010)

Ich befürchte nur, dass man von der Kurbel nicht lange etwas hat.

Der Sattel muss so stehen! Überlegt doch mal was passieren würde wenn man den vorne weiter runter stellt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. März 2010)

groudon schrieb:


> ps: Wieso machen viele den sattel immer leicht nach oben vorne geneigt?



SAG, sage ich einfach mal.


----------



## jetos15 (24. März 2010)

sehr schick, auch das sid decor is mal was andres


----------



## Tim.B (24. März 2010)

Der Speedneedle hat einfach so eine Bananenform und da er an der kritischen Stelle keine Polsterung hat, kann trotz dieser Form nichts drücken. Wenn man ihn vorne runter machen würde hätte man eine Rutschbahn


----------



## IGGY (24. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Der Speedneedle ist leicht nach vorne geneigt ausgerichtet. Das sieht auf dem Bild anders aus! 
@ TimB.Warum sollte ich nicht lange Spaß an der Kurbel haben? Verstehe ich nicht!
Schön das es Euch gefällt!


----------



## kris. (24. März 2010)

Hej IGGY.

schönes Bike, einzig die Pedale fallen farblich etwas raus.
Gab´s da nix rotes?

kris.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2010)

sehr schön IGGY!

die roten akzente sehen toll aus!

der weiße vorbau stört mich immernoch...

das gold von den pedalen in silber umwandeln


----------



## snemeis (24. März 2010)

Hab das Bild schon im Neben-Threat gepostet, aber sicher ist sicher. 

(GranCanaria vor 2 Wochen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (24. März 2010)

leitungen kürzen und bremsleitung innen am holm verlegen.

ansonsten recht schick.

hast du nen gewicht?


----------



## snemeis (24. März 2010)

Naja, das mit den Leitungen ist so ne Sache. Selber machen ist nicht, und nur wegen der Optik 40 zahlen ist mir zuviel.

Gewicht liegt bei ziemlich genau 10Kg. (Eigentlich ganz schön viel)

Soll ja noch alles Alltagstauglich bleiben und halten. Bin kein reiner Leichtbau Fetischist.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. März 2010)

danke!
dann liege ich mit meinem auf jeden fall deutlich unter 10kg.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2010)

na ja,aber die bremsleitung innen verlegen geht doch oder??? Einfach den bremssattel abnehmen innen von der gabel durchziehen und wieder anschrauben. Das kostet nichts

Und beim anschrauben denk daran die bremse zu ziehen und dann den bremssattel wieder anschrauben.


----------



## Domme02 (24. März 2010)

snemeis schrieb:


> Hab das Bild schon im Neben-Threat gepostet, aber sicher ist sicher.
> 
> (GranCanaria vor 2 Wochen)



boah ist das ein geiler ausblick


----------



## Scirius (24. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem ich jetzt bereits seit Monate mit gelesen habe, lade ich jetzt auch mal mein Bike hoch...
Was sagt ihr dazu? Gefällts?


----------



## Meridaracer (24. März 2010)

Wenn de schon weißen Vorbau und Lenker hast dann auch weiße Sattelstütze


----------



## Gottsfeld (24. März 2010)

Das Endorfin gefällt 
Ich finde da stört selbst der "unruhige" LRS nicht.


----------



## Lapierrer (24. März 2010)

Soo dann Post ich meins auch mal hier 
Pedale werden übrgiens noch getauscht!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/600408]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/601526]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/601525]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2010)

außer'm LRS geil!

die orangetöne passen

gewicht?


----------



## nexx (24. März 2010)

Was wiegt das Sleek? Ist das die 10,49kg-Variante?


----------



## Tim.B (24. März 2010)

sagt mal ... hat das Endorfin das Sattelrohr quer geschlitzt?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2010)

Tim.B schrieb:


> sagt mal ... hat das Endorfin das Sattelrohr quer geschlitzt?



habe ich auch gerade entdeckt...

sieht strange aus...

deshalb ist die klemme auch seitlich montiert...


----------



## Lapierrer (24. März 2010)

@nexx und bikeaddicent: ja es könnte so um die 10,49kg wiegen hab leider noch nicht wiegen können. Aber 9,9kg laut katalog+ diferenzen und Pedale müsst das hinkommen

Gruß LApierrer


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2010)

Lapierrer schrieb:


> @nexx und bikeaddicent: ja es könnte so um die 10,49kg wiegen hab leider noch nicht wiegen können. Aber 9,9kg laut katalog+ diferenzen und Pedale müsst das hinkommen
> 
> Gruß LApierrer



bikeaddicted,

klingt nach vortrieb



ach, bitte um vergebung, dass ich schon wieder zu viel schreibe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himbeergeist (24. März 2010)

update meines Transalps (Lenker, Vorbau, Reifen, Laufräder):





(leider nur Handyfoto)


----------



## mr.it (24. März 2010)

bilder von heute, bike ist nen einstiegsbike, da ich nach ewig langer pause letzten september erst wieder mit dem biken angefangen habe, also seit nicht zu garstig mit euren comments


----------



## [email protected] (24. März 2010)

Der Sattel tut weh.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2010)

mr.it schrieb:


> bilder von heute, bike ist nen einstiegsbike, da ich nach ewig langer pause letzten september erst wieder mit dem biken angefangen habe, also seit nicht zu garstig mit euren comments



außer vorbau-lenker-kombi und dem sattel schaut's doch schon ganz gut aus

ein dunkles SW wär' auch hübsch



@Himbeergeist: gewicht wäre bei den umbaumaßnahmen interessant

>vorher/nachher

der rahmen gefällt mir aufgrund der verstärkung an oberrohr/sitzrohr nicht

wenn das SW und die kurbel dunkel wären sähe es schön aus


----------



## mr.it (24. März 2010)

ja am ende der tour heute auch gemerkt wird vorne noch etwas runtergestellt der sattel


----------



## Himbeergeist (24. März 2010)

@ bikeaddicted:
Die Verstärkung gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.

Gewicht vorher (mit Gravity 9 Lowriser, Conti Explorer und Decals auf den Laufrädern): 11,3 kg
Gewicht nachher: 10,8 kg

Kein Leichtgewicht, aber angenehm zu fahren und im Antritt recht schnell...


----------



## kris. (24. März 2010)

@ mr.it
Den Spacer-Turm bitte noch weg. 
Der Lenker ist aber ganz schön breit, war das Absicht?

kris.


----------



## IceQ- (24. März 2010)

Lapierrer schrieb:


> Soo dann Post ich meins auch mal hier
> Pedale werden übrgiens noch getauscht!
> [URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/600408"]
> 
> ...


 
da fehlt als Kurbel eine Truvativ Noir im passenden Farbton!!! dann wärs echt sehr schick. Ausser der LRS ... mit dem kann ich mich nicht anfreunden =(


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2010)

sorry, doppelpost


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2010)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> @ bikeaddicted:
> Die Verstärkung gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut.



jedem das seine



> Gewicht vorher (mit Gravity 9 Lowriser, Conti Explorer und Decals auf den Laufrädern): 11,3 kg
> Gewicht nachher: 10,8 kg


na, 'n halbet killo gespart

sattel+stütze dürften auch noch locker 200g bringen
 [/quote]



IceQ- schrieb:


> da fehlt als Kurbel eine Truvativ Noir im passenden Farbton!!!


wäre das nicht schon zu viel? siehe merida 96 aus'm leichtbauforum



> Ausser der LRS ... mit dem kann ich mich nicht anfreunden =(


geht mir auch so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (24. März 2010)

Hier nochmal n kleines Update von meinem Würfel. LRS, Dämpfer und n paar Kleinigkeiten. Mittlerweile bei 11.6 kg. Mal sehen was noch geht...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2010)

schick, schick!

schwarze züge täten mir aber besser gefallen


----------



## mr.it (24. März 2010)

ja das war schon absicht, der 68cm lenker ist echt bequem, da es gut zu meiner schulterbreite passt, auch wenn er mit de rbriete nicht wirklich cc-mässig ist 

den spacerturm loswerden ist gar nicht so einfach wenn man selber das werkzeug dafür nicht hat, muss es mal beim händler machen lassen, wenn das bike eh zum check muss


----------



## Kanonental (24. März 2010)

Geiles Teil! Aber Gewichtsmäßig wird da wahrscheinlich nicht mehr allzu viel gehen...


----------



## onkeldueres (24. März 2010)

Haibike zu bunt.aber reine geschmackssache.Kurbel passt optisch gar nicht.Sparzwang???.Auf jeden Fall was dunkles.Noir oder Stylo.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. März 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Haibike zu bunt.aber reine geschmackssache.Kurbel passt optisch gar nicht.Sparzwang???.Auf jeden Fall was dunkles.Noir oder Stylo.



...oder SI

oder extralite...


----------



## FrankT69 (24. März 2010)

Hi,

möchte auch mal mein 2008 runderneuertes Stevens ins Rennen werfen...


----------



## onkeldueres (24. März 2010)

Bitte nur noch "ohneschnee"Bilder;-))


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (25. März 2010)

Und auch so das man was vom Bike sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eviltubbie (25. März 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> da fehlt als Kurbel eine Truvativ Noir im passenden Farbton!!! dann wärs echt sehr schick. Ausser der LRS ... mit dem kann ich mich nicht anfreunden =(



Na so schlecht ist LRS auch nun wieder nicht und wenn UST fahren will ist er perfekt!


----------



## SingleLight (25. März 2010)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> update meines Transalps (Lenker, Vorbau, Reifen, Laufräder):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine schwarze Kurbel und einen weißen Sattel und ich finde es cool


----------



## FrankT69 (25. März 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Bitte nur noch "ohneschnee"Bilder;-))


 
Vielleicht tröstet es dich, dass das Bild schon ein paar Wochen alt ist


----------



## Dirkinho (25. März 2010)

Das Haibike ist schick, bis auf die Kurbel, das hatten wir ja schon. Aber der Lenker geht an dem Bike gar nicht, hat der 680 mm? Sieht irgendwie nach Enduro aus oder täuscht der Winkel?


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. März 2010)

Lapierrer schrieb:


> Soo dann Post ich meins auch mal hier
> Pedale werden übrgiens noch getauscht!
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/600408]
> 
> [/URL]



junger vater, ist das viel farbe...

technisch sicher top, aber wenn die jetzt noch cube toppen wollen beim buntmachen der bikes sind sie auf einem guten weg. manchmal ist weniger eben doch mehr.


----------



## eviltubbie (25. März 2010)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> junger vater, ist das viel farbe...
> 
> technisch sicher top, aber wenn die jetzt noch cube toppen wollen beim buntmachen der bikes sind sie auf einem guten weg. manchmal ist weniger eben doch mehr.



Immer reine Geschmackssache, Dein schwarzer Hengst wird auch nicht jedem gefallen. Aber jeder darf Gott sei Dank fahren mit was er will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapierrer (25. März 2010)

@eviltubbie: richtig alles reine geschmacksache. Normal mag ich viel Bunt auch nicht aber so schlimm wie die Cubes find ichs noch nicht!

Lapierrer


----------



## onkeldueres (25. März 2010)

FrankT69 schrieb:


> Vielleicht tröstet es dich, dass das Bild schon ein paar Wochen alt ist


Ok."tiefdurchatmer"


----------



## eviltubbie (25. März 2010)

Lapierrer schrieb:


> @eviltubbie: richtig alles reine geschmacksache. Normal mag ich viel Bunt auch nicht aber so schlimm wie die Cubes find ichs noch nicht!
> 
> Lapierrer



Mir gefällts!!

Mein neuer Bock für 2010


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2010)

katalogbilder sind immer gerne gesehen


----------



## eviltubbie (25. März 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> katalogbilder sind immer gerne gesehen



Live Bild gibts ab KW14, da wirds zum Händler geliefert

PS: Kein Grund zum meckern vorhanden, oder?


----------



## damista (25. März 2010)

was hindert dich daran so lang mit Bildern zu warten?


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2010)

suuuper ... jetzt passt ja gar kein zusammenhang... klasse!


----------



## hyrex (25. März 2010)

So, dann will ich nun auch mal:





Wollte eigentlich in dem anderen Thread posten (den ich nicht mehr finde), wo es nicht primär um Leichtbau geht, da meine Kiste fast 10kg wiegt und demnach kaum hier reinpasst.

Leider kann ich nur mit der klassischen "ich geh' mit dem Rad auf die Waage"-Methode wiegen wofür mich meine Frau für völlig durchgeknallt erklärt hat 

To do's seit dem Umbau der Lenkzentrale (Lenker+Vorbau):

-fast alle Leitungen kürzen, da der neue Lenker um einiges schmaler ist.
Der Umbau hat immerhin über 230gr gebracht.





-neue Gabel sollte werden: DT Swiss XMC 100. Leider hat mich ein Fraggle hier aus dem Verkaufs-Forum verarscht und so werde ich die (zum GLÜCK per Treuhandservice) bezahlte Gabel wohl nie erhalten.
Mal schauen was ich daraus noch mache.

LG, der Hyrex


----------



## onkeldueres (25. März 2010)

Mit dem ganzen drum und dran siehts im Moment so aus als würde Rückspiegel und Gepäckträger fehlen.Entkleide es mal und mach ein neues Foto.


----------



## hyrex (25. März 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Mit dem ganzen drum und dran siehts im Moment so aus als würde Rückspiegel und Gepäckträger fehlen.Entkleide es mal und mach ein neues Foto.




Allerdings.
Wenn ich jetzt im Büro auch noch anfange an dem Bike herumzubauen statt es "nur" zu fotografieren werden die mich hier wohl einweisen.
Vor allem wenn ich hier einen Bike-Porno veranstalten soll 

Artgerechte Fotos in passender Umgebung werde ich bei Zeiten mal machen. Ältere in meinem Album.

LG, der Hyrex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (25. März 2010)

@hyrex:

die Reifen sind nicht Dein Ernst an gem Rad, oder? das geht ja sowas von gar nicht...

Ich hoffe Du nutzt sie nur für den Weg ins Büro und hast für die artgerechte Haltung des Bikes einen anderen Laufradsatz mit richtigen MTB-Reifen...

ein schöner Carbonflaschenhalter und schönere Schnellspanner als die Blei-Shimano-Spanner wäre an so nem geilen Rahmen wünschenswert.

wenn Du schon einen kabelgebundenen Tacho benutzt, sollte die Kabelverlegung auch etwas liebevoller gestaltet werden...

ansonsten ein schönes Bike, an dem m.M.n. sogar die XT-Kurbel sehr gut paßt

ich würde übrigens eher eine Fox als Gabel nehmen, auch wenn sie etwas schwerer als die DT sein dürte. Ich denke die relativ dünnen Standrohre der DT passen nicht wirklich zu den üppig dimensionierten Rahmenrohren.


----------



## damista (25. März 2010)

Eigentlich gibt es für solche Räder inzwischen einen eigenen Thread! Bisher sind die Herren verdammt gnädig.


----------



## hyrex (25. März 2010)

damista schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es für solche Räder inzwischen einen eigenen Thread! Bisher sind die Herren verdammt gnädig.



Wundert mich auch. Wie hieß der nochmal, ich komm einfach nicht drauf. Da war das ganze auch mehr Aufbauhistorisch mit verschiedenen "Ausbaustufen" angedacht.

@ Northern Lite: Richtig erkannt, habe ja bereits geschrieben warum das ganze Straßengeraffel dran ist. Ist ja auch der Strassen-LRS. Der soll nur halten ohne gepflegt zu werden.
Carbonflaschenhalter habe ich leider noch keinen einzigen gesehen der mir gefällt UND absolut zuverlässig funktioniert. So windige Dinger wie der Wasserträger kommen mir da auch nicht dran.
Da eine neue Gabel eigentlich bereits seit letzter Woche bei mir sein sollte  habe ich das Tacho-Kabel erstmal nur so drum getüdelt.
Welchen Standrohrdurchmesser hat welche Fox?
Die aktuelle XT finde ich auch ok. Die davor war mir immer zu silbern. Hätte lieber etwas "edles" dran, aber als Vielfahrer mit begrenztem Budget ist das durch nichts zu rechtfertigen. Leider.

LG, der Hyrex


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. März 2010)

warum zeigst du dann die baustelle?


----------



## Northern lite (25. März 2010)

schau mal in der Bucht unter SASO...

die haben verschiedene...ich denke da könnte durchaus was dabei sein.

Ich selbst fahre an drei Rädern (2x MTB und 1x RR) die Wasserträger... bei mir verrichten sie völlig  problemlos ihren Dienst... allerdings sollten die Flaschen nicht zu zerkratzt sein...(und natürlich konisch sein)

FOX: die Typenbezeichnung gibt auch gleichzeitig den Standrohrdurchmesser an (F32X zB hat 32mm Duchmesser)(zumindest ist das mein Kenntnisstand)


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. März 2010)

@hyrex: 32mm: die fox f32. wie die meisten (aktuellen) XC-gabeln. dt(xrc/mc 80/100), manitou (r7, sliver,usw.; nicht minute) haben kleinere standrohrdurchmesser: 28,6mm

>DAMN! die XMC hat doch 32er standrohre<

SORRY!

die XMC is' aber a bissle schwer...


----------



## hyrex (25. März 2010)

@ bikeaddicted: Danke, ich war bis grade eben der Meinung die XMC 100 hätte auch 32er.
@ Northern Lite: Danke für den Tip!
@ nopain: wer hat hier ein Rad das er als "fertig" bezeichnet? So wie man das hier mitbekommt schraubt doch jeder alle Nase lang an seiner Kiste rum  Mach ich seit drei Jahren und wollte immer warten bis ich mal "fertig" bin. Grmpf.

Genug OT, wird Zeit für mehr Bilder. Darum geht's ja eigentlich.
LG, der Hyrex


----------



## damista (25. März 2010)

Der Thread den du gesucht hast

Bitte sehr, gern geschehen.


----------



## Kooni81 (25. März 2010)

Wie versprochen hier nun das Update meines MARIN Indian Fire Trail mit gerader Sattelstütze:





Rahmen: Alu
Schaltung, Antrieb: kompl. XT
Bremsen: XT mit Marta Scheiben
Gabel. Rock Shox SID Race, 80mm m. Lockout
LRS: Veltec, ZTR Olympic
Schnellspanner: Veltec
Pedale: XT
Sattelstütze: FSA Carbon
Lenker: FSA Carbon
Vorbau: FSA
Flaschenhalter: Procraft Carbon
Griffe: WCS Grips
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Sattelklemme: Marin
Ventilkappen: KCNC

Gewicht: 9,8 kg

Ride on!

Kooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (25. März 2010)

Denkt ihr eigentlich dran auch einen längeren Vorbau zu nehmen wenn ihr die Sattelstütze tauscht?.. (Insofern ihr wollt dass das Bike nicht kürzer wird..)

Schönes Marin..


----------



## Kanonental (25. März 2010)

Das Gewicht kommt mir beim Marin doch sehr niedrig vor. Bei nem Alurahmen und XT PArts?


----------



## Kooni81 (25. März 2010)

@Kanonental: Die Waage lügt aber nicht. Der Rahmen müsste so 
um die 1450 Gramm wiegen.


----------



## Slow (25. März 2010)

Das Gewicht kommt bestimmt hin!
So sieht das Rad jetzt noch besser aus. Sehr schön.
Jetzt noch Top-Swing-Umwerfer und mittellanges Schaltwerk. ;-)

Edit: Fährst du ohne Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## mucho (25. März 2010)

nach dem storck ist marin eine wohltat!


----------



## powderJO (25. März 2010)

nach einem storck ist grundsätzlich jedes bike ein wohltat. 





das marin find ich auch gut - bis auf die sattelaufnahme der stütze. die kommt da so geschwürig raus, dass es mich graust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. März 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Das Gewicht kommt mir beim Marin doch sehr niedrig vor. Bei nem Alurahmen und XT PArts?



Ich hätte eher weniger geraten.


----------



## Kooni81 (26. März 2010)

Als Kettenstrebenschutz muss ich mir noch was überlegen. Im Moment klebt noch ne etwas dickere Folie drauf.
Was Transparentes wäre cool.


----------



## unocz (26. März 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Das Gewicht kommt mir beim Marin doch sehr niedrig vor. Bei nem Alurahmen und XT PArts?




###


----------



## Scalpi (26. März 2010)

Kooni81 schrieb:


> Als Kettenstrebenschutz muss ich mir noch was überlegen. Im Moment klebt noch ne etwas dickere Folie drauf.
> Was Transparentes wäre cool.



...hole Dir doch thermisch verformbares CFK, das kannst Du bei 170 Grad perfekt Formen & Anpassen - und sieht Hammer aus


----------



## xbishopx (26. März 2010)

heute im wald aufgehangen


----------



## steve81 (26. März 2010)

:kotz:


----------



## scapin-biker (26. März 2010)

doppel :kotz:


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. März 2010)

sieht jetzt nich' sooo toll aus...

das bild find' ich aber nice!

und zum :kotz: ist es nicht. da gab es, wie ich finde, schon schlimmeres...


----------



## EvilEvo (26. März 2010)

Tja, so sind die Leute hier nunmal, das Bike ist zwar nichts besonderes, zum Brechen hässlich ist es aber weißgott nicht.
Ich stimme da mal bikeaddicted zu "das bild find´ ich aber nice"


----------



## l--dirk--l (26. März 2010)

ist das die kategorie cross country ? dann passt das bike ja rein ! und mir gefällts....

die perspektive ist genial ! wenn es "hängt" muss das ein großer stapel holz sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (27. März 2010)

Im Auenwald sthet fast kein Baum mehr...


----------



## Sandstone´05 (27. März 2010)

Ist nicht gerade das Neuste und auch kein high end Gerät aber mir gefällts.

Einzigste was mich stört is bissel die Gabel. Kann man da problemlos austauschen? Ist nur ne 80er. Passen da auch 100er oder verändert das meine Geometrie zu sehr? 

Gruß


----------



## Gottsfeld (27. März 2010)

Der Lenk- sowie der Sitzwinkel werden ca. 1° flacher.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. März 2010)

Das passt ohne Probleme bei dem Rahmen, schönes Bike, gefällt mir, was hat die Gabel denn für Probleme?


----------



## Slow (27. März 2010)

Sandstone´05 schrieb:


> Ist nicht gerade das Neuste und auch kein high end Gerät aber mir gefällts.



Mir auch! 

100mm sollten kein Problem sein. Wenn man sich das Oberrohr und die Kettenstreben anschaut, passt das bestimmt.

Aber bevor du die Gabel entsorgst, würd mich auch mal ineterssieren, was damit ist... 

Grüße


----------



## xbishopx (27. März 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Im Auenwald sthet fast kein Baum mehr...




gut gesehen naja dafür stehen jetzt solche kulissen rum!

falls interese: schleußiger weg/elster flutbett/Die Linie


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. März 2010)

Das Sandstone gefällt mir auch. Die alten Rahmen find' ich, zumindest in Sachen Design, schöner als aktuelle.


----------



## Sandstone´05 (27. März 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Das passt ohne Probleme bei dem Rahmen, schönes Bike, gefällt mir, was hat die Gabel denn für Probleme?



Probleme eigentlich nich, bin nur gerade bissel am Überlegen weil ich das Rad jetzt sozusagen ausm Keller geholt hab. Fahr im Winter mit dem Rad nie. 
Ich müsste mich vielleicht mal auf ein Bike setzen mit hochwertiger Gabel um einen Vergleich zu haben. Sie könnte vom Ansprechverhalten her feiner sein. Dämpft irgendwie nich wirklich harmonisch. Hab sie damals auf mein Gewicht Trimmen lassen also härtere Feder drin. Vielleicht sollt ich die originale mal rein machen oder gar mal nen Service machen lassen. Die Gabel ist jetzt seit 2005 Verbraut und nicht weiter gewartet worden. 

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Groudon (27. März 2010)

Dann kann ein Service vlt schon ne Menge machen. ^^ 

Wobei sich in 5 Jahren sicher auch das ein oder andere in der Gabelindustrie getan hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (27. März 2010)

Bei der Black reicht wohl manchmal die Gabel/das Rad auf den Kopf zu stellen, damit die Gleitbuchsen usw. nochmal geölt/geschmiert werden. Oder Gabelöl oder Schmiermittel auf die Abstreifringe... 
Aber Service wäre bestimmt nicht verkehrt. ;-)

Ansonsten sind die Blacks ja gute Gabeln.


----------



## EvilEvo (28. März 2010)

Der Meinung bin ich auch, die Black ist eigentlich schon gehobenes Niveau bei Gabeln, auch wenn sie schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gebaut werden.
Ich würd einen Service machen lassen.


----------



## kettenknecht (28. März 2010)

@xbishopx interessante Präsentation  nicht unterkriegen lassen wichtig ist das es dir gefällt, bist ja derjenige der es die meiste Zeit anschaut 

@Sandstone´05 Farbton gefällt mir sehr gut 
Black ist ne gute Gabel, wenn du die Kohle hast warum aber nicht ein aktuelles Modell mit Luft ausprobieren (Reba etc.), man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Dirkinho (29. März 2010)

Moin,

einige kennen das Epic schon. Hier mal das aktuelle Set Up mit der neuen Noir Kurbel, die optisch dann doch besser passt als die XT. Gewicht: 10,6 kg

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/605061]
	
[/URL]


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2010)

...mit schwarzem vorbau und XTR-SW säh's top aus


----------



## Dirkinho (29. März 2010)

XTR kommt noch, Vorbau und Lenker bleiben weiss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (29. März 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> XTR kommt noch, Vorbau und Lenker bleiben weiss!



Sehr schönes Bike. Ich finde allerdings folgenden Grundsatz bei der Gestaltung wichtig: Vorbau+Sattelstütze=1 Farbe.


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike. Ich finde allerdings folgenden Grundsatz bei der Gestaltung wichtig: Vorbau+Sattelstütze=1 Farbe.



alles in schwarz sähe doch super aus...

...und das weiß der gabel würde dann immernoch zum rahmen passen


----------



## zuki (29. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> alles in schwarz sähe doch super aus...


Nichts anderes wollte ich mit: Alles in einer Farbe zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## Dirkinho (29. März 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike. Ich finde allerdings folgenden Grundsatz bei der Gestaltung wichtig: Vorbau+Sattelstütze=1 Farbe.



danke, im Prinzip gebe ich Dir recht. In weiss gabs aber keine gescheite leichte, die auch vom Durchmesser passt.


----------



## daniel77 (29. März 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> einige kennen das Epic schon. Hier mal das aktuelle Set Up mit der neuen Noir Kurbel, die optisch dann doch besser passt als die XT. Gewicht: 10,6 kg
> 
> ...



schönes Bike! 

Das Sockeldetail der Wand dahinter wird aber nicht von langer Dauer sein


----------



## Meridaracer (29. März 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> danke, im Prinzip gebe ich Dir recht. In weiss gabs aber keine gescheite leichte, die auch vom Durchmesser passt.



Ritchey WCS


----------



## zuki (29. März 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> danke, im Prinzip gebe ich Dir recht. In weiss gabs aber keine gescheite leichte, die auch vom Durchmesser passt.



Muss ja auch nicht immer alles perfekt sein- Das Rad sieht wie gesagt auch so klasse aus.


----------



## Dirkinho (29. März 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ritchey WCS



DIe knarzte und ist um einiges schwerer als die KCNC!


----------



## sonic00 (29. März 2010)

So, hier mal mein 2010er Bock:









...ist das Scale 10 mit ein paar Änderungen an Bremse, LRS, Sattelklemme, Kurbel!


----------



## IceQ- (29. März 2010)

guter Übergang Sattelrohr Stütze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (29. März 2010)

Hier mal mein Epic nach der Tour Gestern.
Sattel und Stütze sind neu 
Leider hab ich es net so mit Bilder machen, von daher ist der Lenker eingeschlagen hihi





Hier ist der Lenker Grade, aber den Sattel sieht mer Leider net  Naja, ich und Bilder machen hihi 





Jetzt steht es Sauber in der Garage und Wartet wieder Dreckig gemacht zu werden


----------



## Kanonental (29. März 2010)

WOW zum Epic!!
Das Scott sieht auch geil aus, wobei ich finde, dass die Farben bei den neuen Scotts irgendwie etwas zu perfekt aueinander abgestimmt sind, sodass das GAnze dann etwas "unnatürlich" rüberkommt! Das hat irgendwie so etwas unpersönliches und der Rahmen lässt auch wenig Möglichkeiten zum Schönheitstuning. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja gottseidank verschieden


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. März 2010)

also das scott ist farblich schön abgestimmt. gefällt mir.

nur die felgenaufkleber passen nicht so ganz...

das speci gefällt mir sehr gut!

schöne weiße "tupfer"


----------



## bene94 (29. März 2010)

sonic00 schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein 2010er Bock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sehr schön! Sieht schnell aus.

Du hast nicht rein zufällig eine Teileliste parat? Will mein 30er gute 800-900g abspecken. Wiegt ja fahrfertig doch geschätzte 10,7kg.  Wäre für ein paar Anregungen dankbar.


----------



## sonic00 (29. März 2010)

Sehr schön! Sieht schnell aus.

Du hast nicht rein zufällig eine Teileliste parat? Will mein 30er gute 800-900g abspecken. Wiegt ja fahrfertig doch geschätzte 10,7kg.  Wäre für ein paar Anregungen dankbar.[/QUOTE]

ne, hab ich nicht, aber das kann man improvisieren:

- Schalthebel, Schaltwerk, Cassette: Sram X.0 orange
- Umwerfer: XT
- Kurbel: XTR
- Lenker, Stütze: Ritchey WCS Carbon
- Vorbau, Barends: Ritchey WCS wet white
- LRS: XTR Naben & Schnellspanner, 4.2D Felgen, SuperCompSpeichen
- Bremse: Formula RX (ich mag die Avids einfach nicht - die waren original verbaut) mit XTR Scheiben (180/160)
- Reifen: Rocket Ron
- Gabel Fox F100 RL (C)
- Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP
- Stützenklemme: Tune Würger
- Pedale: Shimano XTR
- Griffe. Ritchey WCS Ergo Schaumgriffe

so, das wars glaub?!

-> wiegt ohne Pumpe und Satteltasche ca. 10,05kg (in Gr. L)

Grüße!


PS: die roten Aufkleber auf den Felgen passen echt nicht, hab aber kein Bock die abzupulen - evtl. mach ich den Original LRS wieder drauf (weiße Naben, schwarze Felgen/Speichen, orangene Nippel - aufgebaut durch DT


----------



## HILLKILLER (29. März 2010)

Das Scale gefällt MIR nicht, irgendwie massiv zu bunt, ohne meckern zu wollen, wäres kein Scott würdes zerpflückt werden  (ja die altmodischen Ansichten von mir wieder *gg*)

Das Epic ist solide und hamonisch...passt!


----------



## onkeldueres (29. März 2010)

@Dirkinho....Weisse Kettenblattschrauben sähen auch noch gut aus.


----------



## volki3 (29. März 2010)

Danke für das Lob zu meinem Epic 
Hab mir auch Mühe gegeben 
Als nächstes wird der LRS und der Steuersatz getauscht... wenn das Liebe Geld nicht wäre 



onkeldueres schrieb:


> @Dirkinho....Weisse Kettenblattschrauben sähen auch noch gut aus.



Gibt es die denn? 
Hab die nur in Silber gesehen.
Weiße Sattelklemme vielleicht noch?


----------



## onkeldueres (29. März 2010)

Gibt es demnächst von NC-17.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (30. März 2010)

die XTR kurbel passt nicht zum scott, eher die orangene noir...ich finde so bunte bikes wie das scott auch schön, nicht immer dieser schwarze einheitsbrei.


----------



## borni83 (30. März 2010)

Hier mein 2008er  Grand Canyon 7.0, frisch gesäubert


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2010)

borni83 schrieb:


> Hier mein 2008er  Grand Canyon 7.0, frisch gesäubert



außer'm sattel und der -klemme sehr nett

gewicht?


----------



## borni83 (30. März 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> außer'm sattel und der -klemme sehr nett
> 
> gewicht?



ich habs mit dem original sattel (selle italia slk) versucht... geht gar nicht. daher jetzt etwas kompfortableres auch wenns zugegebenermaßen recht riesig wirkt 

was ist an der klemme falsch?

gewicht, keine ahnung müsste knapp unter dem originalgewicht (ich glaube 10,8Kg) liegen (neuer vorbau, neuer lenker, neue kette, neuer sattel... obwohl, wenn ich mir das so zusammenrechne wirds wohl eher knapp drüber liegen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2010)

selle italia-sättel haben mir auch nicht gepasst.

weichere sättel sind nicht unbedingt komfortabler...

klemme mit hebel fügt sich einfach nicht so schön an den rahmen an (außer der würger-klemme)

sieht leichter aus... schwerer LRS? bestimmt...


----------



## Groudon (30. März 2010)

Hy Leute,
kann eine zutiefe Front die Ursache von Schmerzen im Schritt aufm Bike sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (30. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> kann eine zutiefe Front die Ursache von Schmerzen im Schritt aufm Bike sein?!



oh ja.....

Schmerz oder Taub?


----------



## Groudon (30. März 2010)

Is eher ne Art Schmerzen, als ob ich auf dem Gestell des Sattel sitzen würde.

PS: Iss 'n NT1 von Selle und dachte vlt, dass es auch die breite Nase sein kann.


----------



## Unrest (30. März 2010)

Was heißt "zu tiefe Front" für dich? Sattelüberhöhung?!
Ich fahr mit ~8cm Überhöhung doch sehr komfortabel...

Allerdings hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ne zu weit oben stehende Sattelnase Taubheit erzeugt.
Ist beim Pinkeln ein äusserst interessantes Gefühl.


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (30. März 2010)

mal die Sitzprobe gemacht ob die Breite des Sattels auch mit der Breite der Sitzknocken übereinstimmt. Als Tipp, auf eine höhere Wellpappe setzen und die Entfernung der Eindrücke in der Pappe messen, dann auf die Sattelbreite adaptieren......


----------



## Groudon (30. März 2010)

ne - taub wirds ja ne - sobald ich mal 10-20sek stehe isses ja weg

Mein altes Steuerrohr war ungefähr 160mm INKL. Steuersatz - mein neues Steuerrohr ist etwa 110mm inkl. Steuersatz und dann vlt noch 1.5cm Spacer drauf 

jedoch war die Taubheit bei der 85mm Gabel nich - bei der 100mm Gabel schon

hab den Sattel schon in alle möglichen richtungen hoch und runter gedreht...

werd daher mir auch nen 0° Thomson und nen Vector Carbon holen um bissl höher zu kommen (auch aus anderen Gründen) und hoffe, dass ich es damit vlt wegbekomme.



> mal die Sitzprobe gemacht ob die Breite des Sattels auch mit der Breite der Sitzknocken übereinstimmt. Als Tipp, auf eine höhere Wellpappe setzen und die Entfernung der Eindrücke in der Pappe messen, dann auf die Sattelbreite adaptieren......



Wie soll das richtig gehen?!


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (30. März 2010)

du legsch a pappe uff de Bode und schetsch disch druff........


----------



## Groudon (30. März 2010)

OK danke.

Werd ich mal dicke Wellpappe suchen. ^^


----------



## Northern lite (30. März 2010)

@Groudon:

das ist hier keine Sprechstunde....

versuchs doch bitte im RICHTIGEN Unterforum


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. März 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> @Groudon:
> 
> das ist hier keine Sprechstunde....
> 
> versuchs doch bitte im RICHTIGEN Unterforum



danke!

solche sachen kann man auch über PN regeln

oder eben im richtigen thread

oder in einem thread, in dem es nicht explizit um bilder geht und die leute dann auch lockerer drauf sind


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (31. März 2010)

mir sind doch schon fertig.....jetzt bitte wieder BILDER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAB-Maik (31. März 2010)

Mein Simplon


----------



## SingleLight (31. März 2010)

Der Rahmen in der Farbe macht das Rad richtig fett Ohne Cantisockel bei dem Monostay wäre noch schöner. Eine schönere Kurbel und es wäre noch besser. Dreh doch noch die Reifen so das Felgenaufkleber und die Beschriftung der Reifen übereinander stehen, oder Aufkleber ab
Sonst echt mal was anderes

Gruß
Christian

p.s. Oh, die Flaschenhalter hatte ich vergessen, denke da kommt noch was, oder?


----------



## unocz (4. April 2010)

neue reifen


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (4. April 2010)

Sieht ziemlich flott aus - wird sich auch ziemlich flott fahren lassen, aber die rote Farbe knallt voll raus. Ansonsten schönes Bike. Was wiegt das jetzt genau?


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (4. April 2010)

Ach ich zeig nochmalm ein Race-Fully


----------



## unocz (4. April 2010)

CubeBiker90 schrieb:


> Sieht ziemlich flott aus - wird sich auch ziemlich flott fahren lassen, aber die rote Farbe knallt voll raus. Ansonsten schönes Bike. Was wiegt das jetzt genau?





naja atm 10,8kg. laufräder und gabel sind halt sackschwer.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (4. April 2010)

@ unocz

Seltsame Zusammenstellung irgendwie!
XTR, Tune und Syntace-Teile, aber an den eigentlich wichtigen und entscheidenen Teilen montierst Du "Ramsch" im Vergleich zum Rest...


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2010)

MAB-Maik schrieb:


> Mein Simplon



die reifen solltest du mal tauschen.
ron nach vorne und ralph nach hinten.


----------



## unocz (4. April 2010)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> @ unocz
> 
> Seltsame Zusammenstellung irgendwie!
> XTR, Tune und Syntace-Teile, aber an den eigentlich wichtigen und entscheidenen Teilen montierst Du "Ramsch" im Vergleich zum Rest...




hallo, 
wer sagt das das bike fertig ist. bin am mehr oder weniger neu aufbauen. also alles nach und nach. laufräder und gabel sind halt sehr kostenintensiv.
ob ich erst mit den kleinteilen anfange oder andersrumm. der ramsch war also schon monitiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (4. April 2010)

Kostenintesiv, aber auch am sinnvollsten


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. April 2010)

Wenn man den Auszug der Stütze am Cube so ansieht, wirkt der Rahmen auf mich "zu groß gekauft"..     ..oder täuscht das?

Mir ist es auch zu bunt!


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Wenn man den Auszug der Stütze am Cube so ansieht, wirkt der Rahmen auf mich "zu groß gekauft"..     ..oder täuscht das?
> 
> Mir ist es auch zu bunt!



warum sollte der rahmen zu groß sein?
es muss ja nicht jeder mit einer riesen sattelüberhöhung fahren.


----------



## Groudon (4. April 2010)

Ich denke, er hat in etwa die gleiche Körpergröße von etwa 186cm wie ich. 

Ich habe mich für den kleineren 18" Rahmen entschieden, bei dem man meint, die Stütze wäre zu lang! 20" wäre für mein Gefühl zu lang gewesen. Aber dann würde es sicher so aussehen.

Am Ende muss es IHM passen.


----------



## hardflipper (4. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> warum sollte der rahmen *zu groß* sein?
> es muss ja nicht jeder mit einer riesen sattelüberhöhung fahren.



Weil´s scheice aussieht?!?!


----------



## Groudon (4. April 2010)

Aber DAS





soll toll aussehen. 

Lass jedem sein Rad fahren wie er will ok!!! Das ist nämlich der Reiz an dem Hobby! Nicht das Material macht den Fahrer sondern der Fahrer selbst definiert sich über sein KÖNNEN! (Was nicht heißt, dass du nix kannst!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (4. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Aber DAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...





danke, ich wollts auch gerade sagen


----------



## bene94 (4. April 2010)

Nach langem Betrachten, finde ICH, dass der Auszug der Stütze noch o.k ist. Das ganze Rad finde ich übrigens sehr hübsch.

Meins hat je nach Perspektive auch nicht gerade einen riesen Sattelstützenauszug.


----------



## hardflipper (4. April 2010)

Das Rad ist mir ja auch zu klein geworden und nicht mehr in meinem Besitz...

Aber ich rechtfertige meine Räder jetzt nicht...

Das Cube ist einfach zu groß! Eine Nummer kleiner wäre opti gewesen. Und warum schließt man bei einem kleineren Rahmen gleich auf das 





> ...riesen sattelüberhöhung fahren...


!?!? 

Dann dreht man den Vorbau halt nach oben und schon passt die Sitzposition. Denn so viel kürzer wird das Stuerrohr beim 18er Rahmen auch nicht sein. Mehr Ostereierfreiheit hat man mit niedrigeren Überstand auch...

Es hätte devinitv bei gleichem Lenker-Sattel-Niveau aber mit kleinerem Rahmen deutlich besser ausgesehen! Also nicht gleich weinen, wenn ich´s etwas drastisch ausgedrückt hatte.


----------



## Groudon (4. April 2010)

Ich denke DU kannst genausowenig wie ICH sagen, ob der Rahmen passt oder nicht, DENN du kennst ihn nicht noch BIST du er NICHT!

Solche "alleswissenden" wie du können sich alle mal in ihren Ar*** kneifen ok! Das kotzt einen an!

So, sry Leute.


----------



## hardflipper (4. April 2010)

Das ist simple Geometrie?!! Wer keine räumliche Vorstellungskraft hat, der kann das 





> Ich denke DU kannst genausowenig wie ICH sagen, ob der Rahmen passt oder nicht,


 natürlich nicht...

Ich bin jetzt zu faul mein CAD anzuwerfen um es Dir visuell darzustellen. Vielleicht kommst Du selbst drauf warum man bei einer bestimmten Körpergröße sowohl mit 20er als auch 18er Rahmen EXAKT die gleiche Sitzposition einehmen kann.

Was sich leicht ändert wäre Vorbaulänge, Sattelposition, Radstand und ganz gewaltig - die Optik.



> Solche "alleswissenden" wie du können sich alle mal in ihren Ar*** kneifen ok!


----------



## eddy 1 (4. April 2010)

also ich kauf meine Rahmen erst nach länge dann nach höhe 

aber jeder so wie er mag


----------



## hardflipper (4. April 2010)

Aber bevor ich mir im Ernstfall die OsterXXXX weichschlage nehm ich das Oberrohr halt kürzer/ Rahmen kleiner.
Ich habe gerade bei Cube-bikes.de nachgesehen, der Unterschied der Oberrohrlänge ist ja mittlerweile ganze 3 cm.  Andere Hersteller haben z.B. nicht so große Sprünge in der Oberrohrlänge vom 18 zum 20er. Sei´s drum.

Ich hätte an unocz´s Stelle überlegt evtl. einen anderes/n Rad/Rahmen zu holen. Für mich bleibt es suboptimal. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bene94´s Rad, ist sehr schön!!! 
Ein par Kleinigkeiten noch, vielleicht kommst selbst drauf.


----------



## unocz (4. April 2010)

also ich komme super damit klar.


----------



## hardflipper (4. April 2010)

Glaube ich dir, mir wäre es zu wenig Beinfreiheit.


----------



## NoBseHz (5. April 2010)

ich fahr am Trainingsfully passende Größe und einen tick zu breiten Lenker (entspannter). Resultat ich sitz aufrecht und sau gemütlich, fast zu gemütlich. Das Hardtail is eindeutig zu klein und dadurch sau geil zu fahren, es ist aber noch im Rahmen (man braucht auch nach 8 Stunden noch keinen Kran um mich runter zu holen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (5. April 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> also ich komme super damit klar.



Und nur das zählt.Man sollte nicht so viel vom Geschwafel der "Halbwissenden" hier im Forum halten.Schönes Bike,aber......................................................................................................................................................................,nix aber,schönes Bike


----------



## Groudon (5. April 2010)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von ner 120er Gabel in nem Marathon-HT wie dem Reaction? DIe Reba von unocz hat auch 120mm und ich bin auf der Suche einer neuen Gabel, wobei mir die Durin Marathon oder die DTswiss XMM sehr zusagen. Sie wiegen zwar mehr aber bringen ja bergab auch mehr sicherheit oder? Zur Not kann man sie später immer noch traveln.


----------



## onkeldueres (5. April 2010)

Kommt evtl.zu hoch,da die Geo wohl nicht auf 120mm ausgelegt ist.Ergebniss wäre schlechteres Fahrverhalten bergauf.Sattel nach vorne,Vorbau länger wäre ne Lösung dann leidet aber die Downhill Performance.


----------



## Groudon (5. April 2010)

Ich habe mir ja bewusst 2 Gabeln rausgesucht, die man berghoch traveln kann. Die Durin geht auf 80mm runter und die XMM dürfte auch unter 100mm kommen.

CUBE hat ja bei unocz in dem Reaction von Anfang an die 120er Reba drinnen gehabt.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (5. April 2010)

wollt ihr euch nicht mal treffen und zusammen eier ausblasen? dann schauen wir uns so lange hier bilder an


----------



## onkeldueres (5. April 2010)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> wollt ihr euch nicht mal treffen und zusammen eier ausblasen? dann schauen wir uns so lange hier bilder an



"total"witziger Spruch


----------



## alu-xb (5. April 2010)

ich musste schmunzeln und recht hat er doch auch...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. April 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Und nur das zählt.Man sollte nicht so viel vom Geschwafel der "Halbwissenden" hier im Forum halten.Schönes Bike,aber......................................................................................................................................................................,nix aber,schönes Bike




Kritik kann jeder äußern.. Ich würde nur eine höfliche Ausdrucksweise beibehalten!! 

Das es dir gefällt ist klar, hast dein Anthem ja auch völligst "halbwissend" verbaut!! (um es mal in deiner Ausdrucksweise auszudrücken!!)
Sorry, is´aber so!!


So, Ruhe jetzt! Will wieder Bilder sehen..


----------



## chris29 (5. April 2010)

der thread wird hier auch immer flacher....daumen runter!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (5. April 2010)

> der thread wird hier auch immer flacher....daumen runter!!!!


 
...darum wieder ein paar Bilder.

heute morgen, kurz vor der Ausfahrt...


----------



## Pupo (5. April 2010)

Wow!

...nur noch das Gold an den Pedalen, aber sonst


----------



## nexx (5. April 2010)

@Norpol: Sehr hübsch! Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## eightball28 (5. April 2010)

mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Nordpol (5. April 2010)

> @Norpol: Sehr hübsch! Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


Ist ein FRM-Rahmen.


@eightball28:
Bei deinem Bild sticht der Hintergrund mehr ins Auge...
Vielleicht mal einen besseren Hintergrund wählen, damit man mehr vom Rad sieht, scheint schick zu sein, bis auf die Stütze.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (5. April 2010)

was sind das denn für scheiben? avid oder innolite?

sieht schick aus. bis auf: stütze (einfach schwarz), vorbau (auch komplett schwarz) und kettenspanner (ohne ist halt schon schöner)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (5. April 2010)

eightball28 schrieb:


> mein neues Spielzeug



ahh...gut. aber bau ruhig ne geländegängigere übersetzung drauf 
dat fetzt.


----------



## hardflipper (5. April 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ahh...gut. aber bau ruhig ne geländegängigere übersetzung drauf
> dat fetzt.



Vorsicht mit so Aussagen, sonst wirst du noch als Halbwissender bezeichnet.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (5. April 2010)

Hier mal nach langer zeit wieder meins:









Der selbe Lenker aus Carbon ist schon bestellt.


----------



## onkeldueres (5. April 2010)

Zweit-Bike.Mal sehen,werde vll. noch en paar XTR kurbeln anbauen.Bike kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## Northern lite (5. April 2010)

ohhh klasse!!!!!!!!

ein Katalogbild.... da freuen wir uns hier aber!!!!


----------



## Krokodeal (5. April 2010)

@eightball28 

da hat es ja ein schönes zuhause gefunden 

und solche übersetzungen fährt man eben in leipzig, die größte erhebung ist wohl der fockeberg


----------



## aggressor2 (5. April 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit so Aussagen, sonst wirst du noch als Halbwissender bezeichnet.


----------



## SingleLight (5. April 2010)

@Norpol: Schönes FRM Die Zuganschläge am Oberrohr finde ich nicht so gelungen, aber da drücke ich die Augen zu, da sonst alles richtig gemacht, sieht echt toll aus!


----------



## Nordpol (5. April 2010)

...die Zugverlegung am FRM-Rahmen ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht mein Fall, das können andere Rahmenbauer besser, aber ändern kann man es ja leider nicht.


----------



## fahrer77 (5. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Sie drei Wochen mein neuer Hobel. Bisher noch in Originalzustand, was aber nicht lange so bleiben soll. Bin mit dem Teil aber noch nicht zufrieden, da der Dämpfer Luft verliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (5. April 2010)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Hier mal nach langer zeit wieder meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow, sehr schön an zu sehen!
Vielleicht mal eine schwarze Kurbel? 
Was mich noch interessiert, was ist das für eine Sattelklemme? KCNC?


----------



## Deleted 124102 (5. April 2010)

Das ist die originale die beim Rahmen dabei war. Die könnte man noch ein bischen tunen.
Schwarze Kurbel sehe ich genauso, nur hab ich mich noch nicht entschlossen was für eine.


----------



## bene94 (5. April 2010)

Weisst du zufällig, was die wiegt? Bei mir ist so ein bleischwerer Schnellspanner montiert.


----------



## alexftw (5. April 2010)

FRM und Scale machen gut was her, bei ersterem gefällt mir lediglich das Spacer-Türmchen nicht, bei letzterem hab' ich verblüffernderweise garnichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Northern lite (5. April 2010)

das Scale ist top!!!!!!!!!!!

schwarze Kurbel würde ich (ausnahmsweise) nicht nehmen.... die XT paßt schon sehr gut...

wenn schon ne andere Kurbel dann evtl ne weiße Aerozine


----------



## Deleted 124102 (5. April 2010)

Danke.
Hab gerade mal nachgewogen, 14g.


----------



## bene94 (5. April 2010)

Danke, dass du sie extra nachgewogen hast!
14g sidn 42g weniger als der Schnellspanner. Ob man die auch einzeln bekommt?


----------



## Deleted 124102 (5. April 2010)

Frag mal bei deinem Scott Händler, ich denke schon.


----------



## erkan1984 (6. April 2010)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Hier mal nach langer zeit wieder meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön, Stimmig, elegant, mit dem Rahmendekor und dem Blau/weißen, kann man in dieser Saison auch schöne Scales aufbauen...fein

Was für ein LRS ist das und welche Gabel? Ne SID?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi2010 (6. April 2010)

Hier mein neues Cube Sting X0 
Farben wirken auf den Bildern bisschen blass.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (6. April 2010)

Dürfte eine Reba sein!?


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. April 2010)

LRS und Reifen finde ich etwas zu viel des guten, da sollte etwas schlichteres her (Reifen) bzw. LRS entlabeln.
Vorbau und Stütze müssten auch nicht unbedingt in weiß sein.


----------



## drexsack (6. April 2010)

Der optische Overkill, das Cube gefällt mir sehr gut  Stütze und Vorbau hätten auch schwarz sein können, ist das so Serie? Matt-schwarze Bikes ohne alles finde ich persönlich arschlangweilig [auch wenn mich gleich der halbe Thread hier verprügeln will].


----------



## Tobi2010 (6. April 2010)

Die Bilder hab ich 2 Tage nachdem ichs abgeholt hab gemacht. Alles original außer die Satteltasche


----------



## alexftw (6. April 2010)

Das Rad mag funktionstechnisch noch so gut sein, Designtechnisch hat sich Cube da (mal wieder) im negativen Sinne übertroffen. Gut, dass man mit ein paar, teilweise günstigen Maßnahmen das ganze überarbeiten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lollek_303 (6. April 2010)

Also das Cube X0 ist schon echt Porno...!!!


----------



## Deleted 124102 (6. April 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Schön, Stimmig, elegant, mit dem Rahmendekor und dem Blau/weißen, kann man in dieser Saison auch schöne Scales aufbauen...fein
> 
> Was für ein LRS ist das und welche Gabel? Ne SID?



Noch ist es eine Reba, aber für ende des jahres ist eine SID geplant.
Der Laufradsatz ist ein Fun Works N-Light Atmosphere white edition.


----------



## scapin-biker (6. April 2010)

Boooooah, is das Cube häßlich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kotz:


----------



## Kanonental (6. April 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Boooooah, is das Cube häßlich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kotz:


 
Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack, aber dem muss ich wohl zustimmen


----------



## Kaprado (6. April 2010)

Ich finde es auch nicht schön, aber diese: "Boah, wie hässlich" Sprüche sind noch hässlicher...


----------



## dragon07 (6. April 2010)

Hi

Ich finde das Sting bis auf die Reifen Hammergeil viel Spaß damit.
Hätte ich mir auch fast gekauft, dann kam das Spark.
Grüße Ike


----------



## rockshox12 (6. April 2010)




----------



## InoX (7. April 2010)

Ich glaube so strickt hat sich noch keiner an das thema gehalten... 
Einfach nur die Bilder und gut is.
Endlich mal wiedern Bike das auch benutzt wird.


mfG inoX


----------



## chris29 (7. April 2010)

Tobi2010 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Cube Sting X0
> Farben wirken auf den Bildern bisschen blass.



Auch wenn ich damit kein CC fahren würde, ich finds gut


----------



## mete (7. April 2010)

knall' ich es mal hier auch noch rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stingscale (7. April 2010)

Hi bene,

ich hab von meinem 10er scale noch eine orig. Scottklemme zu hause rumliegen.
schreib mir was du dafür ausgeben willst


----------



## Jo.wa (7. April 2010)

Meins für 2010. Früher oder später werden noch ein paar Dinge geändert, schwarze Martas z.B., nen X.0 Schaltwerk mit Carbonkäfig, nen rotes Keramik Innenlager und auch nen paar Titan und Alu Schräubchen, aber so reicht es erstmal. Nur den Sitzdom muss ich noch knappe 2cm kürzen.


----------



## Domme02 (7. April 2010)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> Meins für 2010.


 sieht gut aus.
was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. April 2010)

Nett!

Was ist denn das für´n Laufradsatz??


----------



## IceCube79 (7. April 2010)

Hey Jo.wa

Sehr geiles Bike, trifft auch meinen Geschmack!!!

Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2010)

Tobi2010 schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Cube Sting X0
> Farben wirken auf den Bildern bisschen blass.



Die verschiedenen Rottöne vom Rahmen, Zubehör und der Sram passen hier nicht wirklich zusammen.


----------



## Jo.wa (7. April 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> sieht gut aus.
> was ist das denn für ein Rahmen?



Das ist praktisch der gleiche Rahmen wie der neue Fun Works Carbon Rahmen von Actionsports, aber mit integrierter Sattelstütze. Hab ich mal bei ebay geschossen. So ähnlich, nur mit einem anderen Steuerrohr, gibts den Rahmen auch von Pearl.




taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nett!
> Was ist denn das für´n Laufradsatz??



Das sind frm xmd 333 felgen mit cx ray und naben von nubuk bikes. Wiegt alles zusammen 1365g.


----------



## NoBseHz (7. April 2010)

Das Cube hat doch in diesem Fred überhaupt nix zu suchen oder? 

Zum No Saint: Echt guter Aufbau, nur wenn ich schon bei No Saint order, dann doch nicht mit Farblack :S dann hätt ich auch jedes andere nehmen können 

Und der Noname-Rahmen: So muss es sein. Carbon und Klarlack drüber, was will man denn mehr? Auch ein schöner Aufbau, die Stylo hast du wohl noch von früher übernommen (wie des X0 ohne Carbon?)?


----------



## Jo.wa (7. April 2010)

Das X.0 hab ich übernommen, die Stylo ist neu billig in ebay geschossen. Ist die OCT Variante, leider mit 840g etwas schwer, aber ich spar schon einiges wenn ich nen leichtes Keramik Innenlager nehm und auf 2 Kettenblätter umrüste, da sollten zumindest unter 800g drinn sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (7. April 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die verschiedenen Rottöne vom Rahmen, Zubehör und der Sram passen hier nicht wirklich zusammen.



ich finde das fällt bei dem farbenflash gar nicht auf


----------



## Jägermeister85 (7. April 2010)

Das Cube is ma nicht schlecht, die Aufkleber an den Felgenweg und evt. ne Schwarze Stütze. nur die Noir Kurbel gefällt mir an dem Bike nicht.
Das Bike von Jo.Wa is ma echt genial!


----------



## xas (7. April 2010)

Das Bike von Jo.wa sieht weltklasse aus! Richtig gute Abstimmung der Farben, edel & schlicht. Mit X.0 und schwarzer Marta noch besser! Der ähnliche Pearl-Rahmen hat leider ein klumpiges Steuerrohr.


----------



## mete (8. April 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> D
> Zum No Saint: Echt guter Aufbau, nur wenn ich schon bei No Saint order, dann doch nicht mit Farblack :S dann hätt ich auch jedes andere nehmen können



Versteh' ich nicht. Den Lack gibt es doch nur bei ciclib. Ne schwarze Kiste steht doch an jeder Ecke und günstiger ist der weiße Rahmen auch noch .


----------



## NoBseHz (8. April 2010)

Jo da hast du recht und solangs einigermaßen günstig is 
fährst du heuer wieder/immernoch für Sebamed?


----------



## mete (8. April 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> fährst du heuer wieder/immernoch für Sebamed?



Meinst Du mich? Da musst Du mich verwechseln .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## actafool (8. April 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


>



Saugut!


----------



## onkeldueres (8. April 2010)

Vll.noch schwarze Laufräder aufs Scott?


----------



## Jo.wa (8. April 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Jo da hast du recht und solangs einigermaßen günstig is
> fährst du heuer wieder/immernoch für Sebamed?





mete schrieb:


> Meinst Du mich? Da musst Du mich verwechseln .



Ne, dürfte mich meinen.

Ja tu ich, sonst wäre ich ja nicht mehr der best-riechenste Fahrer im Feld


----------



## NoBseHz (8. April 2010)

schwarze Felgen spart 20g xD

Gut "Jo" war missverständlich, Jo Wa meinte ich schon  der weiß bescheid. Dann muss ich dir demnächst mal mit Parfum Konkurrenz machen =D geil stinkt ich dann auf der Strecke dass die Mücken nur so tot umfallen um mich rum


----------



## bene94 (8. April 2010)

actafool: Danke, ist leider immer noch von der Stange.

Schwarze Laufräder hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Muss bei Gelegenheit mal die dt-swiss dran machen. Bin aber schon bei ebay auf der Lauer.
Griffe werde ich mir wahrscheinlich Procraft dran machen. Über die neuen Sec-Drehgriffe habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Alleine schon, weil ich mich einfach nicht an die Rapidfire gewöhnen kann und dann kein Sram Schaltwerk brauche.
Breisscheiben dann evt. Alligator und noch ein anderer Sattel.
Dann wirds wohl auch die Werksangabe erfüllen von 10kg, allerdings mit Flaschenhalter und Tacho.


----------



## InoX (8. April 2010)

...und Pedalen !?
sieht trotzdem sehr gut aus, was man ja bei Scott nicht ot sagen kann.

Gruß InoX


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. April 2010)

@ Bene: Wegen der Drehgriffe lies lieber mal noch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte. Mir scheint, die sind nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei. Lieber einen Satz Attack drangebaut, der ist zwar ein paar Gramm schwerer, schaltet dafür aber auch zuverlässig. Ja, die passen zu Shimano.
Mir gefällt das Rad auch.


----------



## bene94 (8. April 2010)

Ja, bei den Pedalen geht auch noch so einiges. Dort ist die Entscheidung aber so schwer. Exustar, Xpedo oder doch Ritchey (liest man allerdings öfters von Lagerspiel).

Die Sec sind halt schon sehr leicht für den Preis. Werde mich aber nochmals etwas um hören. Attack könnte ich dann wenigstens die shorty nehmen, dank meinen kleinen Händen.


----------



## daniel77 (8. April 2010)

@bene94: würde von Ritchey definitiv die Finger lassen, haben bei einem Kollegen keine 2000km gehalten. btw.: schönes Scott, genau das richtige für unsere Gegend


----------



## bene94 (8. April 2010)

Hab gerade den Thread zu den Ritchey gelesen. Da schreibt ja wirklich jeder nur negatives.
Xpedo finde ich aber sehr cool. SPD-kompatibel und fährt nicht jeder.

Wir wohnen ja wirklich nur nen Katzensprung entfernt. Vielleicht fährt man sich mal über den Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (8. April 2010)

würde bei Pedalen auf Gewicht pfeifen und XTR fahren. 
Wir können gerne mal was abmachen, die Basler Trails sind zwar halblegal aber es gibts dafür `ne ganze Menge ; alles weitere am besten via PN


----------



## onkel_doc (8. April 2010)

Mein neues für diese Saison. Trau mich mal damit hier rein.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (8. April 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mein neues für diese Saison. Trau mich mal damit hier rein.



Aber hallo gehört das hier rein 
Schickes Rad. Sehr funktionell aufgebaut. Wirste garantiert Freude mit haben


----------



## hardflipper (8. April 2010)

Das blau/weisse Scott gefällt mir am besten von den letzten Bikes. Obwohl es "Stangenware" ist, macht´s was her!


----------



## trd__1 (8. April 2010)

Hier mal meins, wiegt 10.70kg mit den Eclipse-Schläuchen und dem Bontrager XXXLight Flaschenhalter. (beides auf den Bilder noch nicht montiert). In 2 Wochen kommt aber der Sleek-Rahmen von Haibike plus diverse Updates wie der Carbonio-Kit Sattel von Selle, XTR-Kurbel, XTR Shifter, 2x160mm Ashima Scheiben (somit fallen vorne und hinten die Adapter weg) und ne Elixir CR Carbon. Bin gespannt was dann die Waage zeigt  Rein auf dem Papier bringt die neue Rahmen-Dämpfer Kombi fast ein kg weniger


----------



## Chrisomie21 (8. April 2010)

ich finds schick. an den schnellspanner kannst auch noch gut und relativ günstig viel gewicht sparen


----------



## onkel_doc (8. April 2010)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> Aber hallo gehört das hier rein
> Schickes Rad. Sehr funktionell aufgebaut. Wirste garantiert Freude mit haben


 
Na ka, ich glaub doch schon oder? Cross Country isses doch.
Könnte es sicher auch in den Leichtbau Threat reinstellen. Leider wird da immerr so viel genörgelt...sicher auch bei meinem Bike. Soll ichs wagen???


----------



## Pupo (8. April 2010)

Was wiegst denn?


----------



## Chrisomie21 (8. April 2010)

stell es nicht rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. April 2010)

8,8kg mit XTR Pedalen. Habe jetzt die Eggbeater montiert. Können tu ichs sicher aber ich will nicht. Hab einmal was reingestellt und schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Da zweifelst du wirklich ob du das richtige bike hast,wenn sie fertig sind mit dir.

Das reicht hier schon. Hoffe es gefällt den Leuten hier. Und sonst eben nicht. Schalalaaa


----------



## Trek6300 (8. April 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde, hier stelle ich euch mal mein Bike vor. Treck6300 jedenfalls ist der Rahmen noch davon grins. Wiegt knapp 12 kg und wurde von mir in mühevoller kleinarbeit selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## sonderfall1979 (8. April 2010)

Also mir gefällt vor allem der Hintergrund beim zweiten Bild des Ghost;-) Wo ist das?
Das Bike sieht ganz gut aus!

Die Bremsleitung vorne finde ich etwas gefährlich


----------



## trd__1 (8. April 2010)

@Chrisomie21
Stimmt da würde gut noch was gehen. Bei den DT handelt es sich aber um die mit den Titanachsen und optisch gefallen sie halt auch ganz gut. Harmonieren schön mit dem LRS. 

@sonderfall1979
Ist am Greifenseee im Zürcher Oberland. Im Hintergrund die Glarner Alpen 
Was soll an der Bremsleitung gefährlich sein? Hatte da bis anhin keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. April 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @bene94: würde von Ritchey definitiv die Finger lassen, haben bei einem Kollegen keine 2000km gehalten.



Bei mir machen sie mittlerweile über 5000km ohne Murren mit. Nur knarzen sie oft, aber das ist mit etwas Brunox oder dergl. schnell gelöst.


----------



## Northern lite (9. April 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ohne Murren. Nur knarzen sie oft



das ist für mich aber nicht ohne Murren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (9. April 2010)

5000 km sind ja auch nicht unbedingt viel für Pedale...Wer nicht aufs Gewicht schaut fährt mit shimano immer noch am besten bzw. längsten....einfach unkaputtbar die Teile


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. April 2010)

CSB schrieb:


> 5000 km sind ja auch nicht unbedingt viel für Pedale...


Das ist richtig, es war halt oben nur von 2000km die Rede.



CSB schrieb:


> Wer nicht aufs Gewicht schaut fährt mit shimano immer noch am besten bzw. längsten....einfach unkaputtbar die Teile


Meine PD-M520 haben "damals" nach kürzester Zeit angefangen zu rosten.

Ich will die Ritchey nun auch nicht verteidigen, sondern nur darlegen, dass es auch zufriedene Fahrer dieser Teile gibt.


----------



## steggle (9. April 2010)

jetzt aber malwieder a bildle!

mit ein paar änderungen fit für die neue saison und es macht saumäßig spaß!!


----------



## Neckarinsel (10. April 2010)

mit dem fahre ich:


----------



## steggle (10. April 2010)

echt schick dein hobel, was wieg er denn?


----------



## NoBseHz (10. April 2010)

das Specialized sieht sehr wild zusammengewürfelt aus

Bei m Cannondale und dem Spezi noch vorne die Bremsleitung kürzen, oder?


----------



## steggle (10. April 2010)

das mit den leitungen finde ich ehrlich gesagt den aufwand nicht wert. deshalb bleibts vorerst mal so.


----------



## Neckarinsel (10. April 2010)

steggle schrieb:


> das mit den leitungen finde ich ehrlich gesagt den aufwand nicht wert. deshalb bleibts vorerst mal so.



... so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Scalpi (10. April 2010)

..na dann stell ich mein Scalpel mal dazu


----------



## IceQ- (10. April 2010)

zum Bike: schick, keine expieremente

zur Halterung: intelligent gemacht.

zu den Mänteln: Weisst du wo die produziert werden? Autoreifen sind ja aus Deutschland. Weiter, wie sind die so? sieht man ja sehr selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (10. April 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ..na dann stell ich mein Scalpel mal dazu


immernoch eins der schönsten Bikes im Forum!
Gewicht?
sehe ich da die Wunderschläuche? Wie sind deine Erfahrungen?


----------



## Scalpi (10. April 2010)

Leider habe ich derzeit 'nur' eine Waage an meinem Montageständer - Topeak Prepstand Elite - die ist auch nicht Geeicht.
Habe mir aber eine Kern-Waage bestellt - dann gibt es ein geaues Gewicht
...es liegt aber um 8,6kg




Die Schläuche sind gut, bisher laufen sie ohne Probleme


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2010)

Kein Luftverlust?

Schönes Rad


----------



## Scalpi (10. April 2010)

Kein Luftverlust!

...und für den Fall der Fälle gibt es sogar Flickzeug


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> zum Bike: schick, keine expieremente
> 
> zur Halterung: intelligent gemacht.
> 
> zu den Mänteln: Weisst du wo die produziert werden? Autoreifen sind ja aus Deutschland. Weiter, wie sind die so? sieht man ja sehr selten.



Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe werden die Vredesteins in Thailand oder Indien gefertigt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. April 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ..na dann stell ich mein Scalpel mal dazu



Wenn dein Bike weiblich wäre, würde ich sagen "GEILE S.." !!!!  
Ich finde die CD-Bikes irgendwie immer besser...

Nur die Stütze ist Geschmacksache..


----------



## bikeaddicted (11. April 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ..na dann stell ich mein Scalpel mal dazu



fett, fett, fett!



ist top geworden!

die arbeit hat sich gelohnt!

ist ja ein riesiger styleunterschied, zum bike, welches du noch vor einiger zeit bewegt hast.

good job!

gewicht?


----------



## SingleLight (11. April 2010)

Der Rahmen erinnert mich immer an eine Damen-City Bike, auch wenn es vielleicht technisch Top sein sollte, das Oberrohr gefällt mir nicht.

Ach so, wieso hat der Rahmen so ein fettes Unterrohr wenn die Kettenstreben so dünn sind, vermittelt mir nicht genug Stabilität. Aber ich kann mich ja irren, bitte um eine kurze Erklärung.


----------



## Scalpi (11. April 2010)

...ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen, wenn diese nicht reichten dann schreibe ich gern was dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (11. April 2010)

[QUOTE
ist ja ein riesiger styleunterschied, zum bike, welches du noch vor einiger zeit bewegt hast.

[/QUOTE]

@bikeaddicted
...meinst Du mein 68iger Scalpel???
was war damit???


----------



## Lady_K (11. April 2010)

@ Scalpi




@SingleLight
schau Dir das mal an
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDVpRSNtcPQ&feature=related"]YouTube- cannondale taurine broken[/nomedia]


----------



## SingleLight (11. April 2010)

@ Scalpi,
ah, jetzt ist alles klar, man lernt ja nie aus, danke
Da hätte ich trotzdem ein ungutes Gefühl, das soll aber nichts heißen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## eddy 1 (11. April 2010)

super schön !!!

schreib mal mehr dazu bitte

was wiegt den der rahmen so


----------



## Scalpi (11. April 2010)

@SingleLight
...gibt ja lebenslange Garantie 
und mein erstes Scalpel (68iger) hat 5 Jahre lang einen sehr guten Dienst geleistet und das bei etwa 10t. km im Jahr.


----------



## eddy 1 (11. April 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (11. April 2010)

@eddy 1

...ich lass erst einmal auch hier Bilder sprechen




XO Schaltwerk tuned by Marco Appel




...der XTR Umwerfer wurde auch von Marco Appel tuned
(alle Blozen wurden neu aus Titan gedreht - alles andere Eloxiert)
Die Kurbel wurde auch neu Eloxiert und Gelasert




Hinterrad  - Tune Prince/Sapim/Alpine/XTR mit Yumeya & Ax Schnellspanner




Vorderrad - Tune Cannonball Sl/Sapim/Alpine


----------



## NoBseHz (11. April 2010)

puh, wenn du zu viel Geld übrig hast und gerne Talente fördern möchtest schreib einfach ne PN ja? ;D sehr edles Rad - die Zusammenstellung der Teile zeigt, dass kein Anfänger am Werk ist


----------



## Scalpi (11. April 2010)

...zuviel Geld?
Ich habe immer versucht den für mich goldenen Mittelweg zu finden denn schließlich soll das Bike nicht im Büro oder Wohnzimmer stehe sondern ein paar tausend Kilometer im Jahr rollen, gerne auch mal im Rennen.
So blieb zum Beispiel auch meine alte Marta verbaut. Eine R1 oä. wären ev. ein paar Gramm leichter aber erstens funktioniert die Marta für micht
Top und diese hässlichen Adapter für Isis wollte ich mir echt ersparen.
Auch hätte ich beim LRS, am Steuerrohr/Vorbau noch etwas an Gewicht herausholen können doch der finanzielle Mehraufwand wäre für mich kaum angemessen.


----------



## Lady_K (11. April 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## onkeldueres (12. April 2010)

Wie schwer bist du?Speedneedle mit der Sattelklemme ist mir schon mal gebrochen.Allerdings wiege ich auch 82kg.Aber ansonsten,ich mag keine Cdales aber deins lässt einen schon schwach werden.


----------



## Scalpi (12. April 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist du?Speedneedle mit der Sattelklemme ist mir schon mal gebrochen.Allerdings wiege ich auch 82kg.Aber ansonsten,ich mag keine Cdales aber deins lässt einen schon schwach werden.



...soviel wiege ich auch, 80kg + - , je nach Stresslage
Mit gebrochenen Carbonteilen hatte ich noch nie Probleme, benutze aber auch immer schön Carbonpaste und nen Nm-Schlüsse,



ohne den geht gar nicht - gerade bei der Stütze... .

-nen neuen 2010er unverbauten Speedneedle Comfort habe ich noch zu liegen, bei Interesse...


----------



## xtcnrsteam (12. April 2010)

Nun sag schon wei schwer das verdammte Ding ist. Erst diese Detailfotos vom Besten was der Markt hergibt und dann das Gesamtgewicht für sich behalten...ist ja nicht zum Aushalten


----------



## Superfriend (12. April 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> Leider habe ich derzeit 'nur' eine Waage an meinem Montageständer - Topeak Prepstand Elite - die ist auch nicht Geeicht.
> Habe mir aber eine Kern-Waage bestellt - dann gibt es ein geaues Gewicht
> ...es liegt aber um 8,6kg
> 
> ...



Da brauche ich Nachhilfe - was sind das denn für Schläuche?!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2010)

tip mal in der suche eclipse ein, da findest du viel zum lesen.


----------



## Scalpi (12. April 2010)

..Waage ist nicht Geeicht!!!



Im laufe der Woche kommt meine neue Kernwaage dann wird es genauer - ich Arbeite auch gerad an einer Teileliste, leider habe ich die meisten Teile gleich verschraubt und nicht gewogen. Das wird jetzt aber Stück für Stück nachgeholt - kann aber auch auf Light-Bike.de - 
  Light-Bikes Forum > Light-Bikes - Mountainbike Forum > MTB Tech Talk 
'mein Cannondale braucht leichte Hilfe' nachgelesen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpi (12. April 2010)

@Superfriend

http://r2-bike.com/eclipse-fahrrad-schlauch


----------



## Lizzard (12. April 2010)

Schnäppchen.


----------



## Lady_K (12. April 2010)

Lizzard schrieb:


> Schnäppchen.


 
Versuche mal an einem fertigen Bike 50 bzw. 100g zu sparen (im Vergleich zu zB. Michelins AirComp Latex Scläuchen).
Das wird dann bestimmt kein Schnäppchen.



@Scalpi


----------



## daniel77 (12. April 2010)




----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2010)

alter schwede, das sieht ja richtig fett aus!

kannst du mit der sitzposition richtig lange strecken fahren?


----------



## Kaprado (12. April 2010)

Ich drängel mich mal vor um die Antwort zu geben.


Das sieht nur so überhöht aus, wahrscheinlich die Kameraperspektive. Sitzt sich super!






Ich warte nur darauf bis es soweit ist, dass sich die Leute Lenker mit negativer Kröpfung montieren.


----------



## daniel77 (12. April 2010)

Lange Beine, kurzer Oberkoerper und eine Vorliebe fuer wendige Bikes, deshalb nehme ich eigentlich immer den "kleineren" Rahmen.
Die Kameraperspektive tut dann das übrige.

Ja, so kann man auch richtig lange Strecken fahren


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2010)

...noch ne schwarze kurbel und pedale (a la XTR,CB...) dranbauen...

...schwarze lenkerstopfen montieren, falls möglich...

sonst sehr schick!


----------



## Metrum (12. April 2010)

Sieht wirklich richtig geil aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady_K (12. April 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ..Waage ist nicht Geeicht!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Echt Wahnsinn das Gewicht
Ist das Gewicht mit Polar+Halterung+Sensor und Halterung?
Da wären ja noch einmal min. 150g oder mehr drin.
Bei den Scheiben kannst Du bestimmt auch noch mal 40-50g sparen.
R2-Bike hat jetzt auch die neue *Tune Dezibel Nabe*
im Sortiment - die würde sich auf/an der Waage auch bemerkbar machen.

Aber ganz ehrlich, so wie ist - ist es (fast)  perfekt


----------



## Stingscale (12. April 2010)

Echte 8.80kg


----------



## Stingscale (12. April 2010)

Meine neue Errungenschaft, echte 10.85kg


----------



## Scalpi (12. April 2010)

@ Lady

...die Uhr war nicht am Bike, der Rest schon auch brauche ich den Polar und so schwer ist der Sensor plus Halterung auch nicht




Zu den Bremsscheiben hatte ich ja schon etwas gesagt, die werden demnächst noch geändert.
Die Tune Dezbil ist toll,doch muss sie sich erst einmal bewähren - auf Experimente habe ich weniger Lust


----------



## daniel77 (12. April 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...noch ne schwarze kurbel und pedale (a la XTR,CB...) dranbauen...
> 
> ...schwarze lenkerstopfen montieren, falls möglich...
> 
> sonst sehr schick!



XTR Kurbel kommt bald, Endstopfen sind halt die passenden zum Lenker bei Barend Montage.


----------



## bikeaddicted (12. April 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> XTR Kurbel kommt bald, Endstopfen sind halt die passenden zum Lenker bei Barend Montage.



sehr schön!

gewicht aktuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2010)

der widn geht doch auch vom hinterrad... dann spaarst du dir den haesslichen finger und hast trotzdem nen speed sensor


----------



## Lion77 (13. April 2010)

-------------------------------------------


----------



## Berrrnd (13. April 2010)

mein race-hardtail für diese saison:

sattelhöhe dürfte so passen, aber vorne verschwindet wahrscheinlich noch der spacer.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. April 2010)

wurde der thread irgendwie geteilt und ich habs nicht mitbekommen?

oder hängt ihr noch kot.... auf dem klo?

oder hats euch die sprache verschlagen?

mal ehrlich, so schlimm issses doch nun nicht.

ich will jetzt kommentare zu meiner möhre!


----------



## Metrum (15. April 2010)

Na gut - ich finde der Flaschenhalter muss weg und beim Hinterrad steht das Ventil unterm A und vorn unterm W!!!! Das geht ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## Berrrnd (15. April 2010)

hinten muss eh nen neuer reifen drauf. werde ich dann angleichen.

der flaschenhalter sieht bescheiden aus, aber er verrichtet seinen dienst perfekt.
irgendwie die flasche ansetzen und reindrücken. kaputt geht das nichts.

der spacer unterm vorbau ist jetzt auch weg.

sonntag ist der erste einsatz. hoffe dann gibts ein paar bilder in action.


----------



## SingleLight (16. April 2010)

Ich kann auch nichts finden, sieht doch gut aus, der Flaschenhalter halt, aber wenn er funktioniert, was solls Viel Spaß mit der "Möhre"!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Lion77 (16. April 2010)

Möhre ist gut
Der Bock ist doch total langweilig, ohne emotionen. ohne Style einfach nur ...:kotz:


----------



## corfrimor (16. April 2010)

Ist vielleicht nicht wahnsinnig extravagant, aber doch immerhin ein super Wettkampfrad.

Die Emotionen kommen im Rennen von ganz allein.


----------



## Tim.B (16. April 2010)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Möhre ist gut
> Der Bock ist doch total langweilig, ohne emotionen. ohne Style einfach nur ...:kotz:



Ganz im Gegenteil!!! Wenn man das Capic sieht denkt man an Schweiß, Lungenbrennen und vergebliches Bemühen sich an die eigene Adresse erinnern zu können. Das Ding ist doch Wettkampf pur.

Machen wir hier jetzt einen auf "TOUR-Forum" oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lady_K (16. April 2010)

Also ich muss Lion77 zustimmen nur das mit dem:kotz: würde ich weglassen


----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

ich find den bock zweckmäßig. styltechnisch find ich den völlig ok...kein aufdringlicher farbenflash. schön schwarz mit guter ausstattung.
Ein Racebike muss in erster Linie schnell sein.

PASST!


----------



## Jaypeare (16. April 2010)

Die weiße Gabel stört mich. Sonst schön, wenn auch etwas farblos. Schnell ist es bestimmt. Und mach dir nix aus den Kommentaren, wenn auf dem Rahmen nicht Capic sondern z.B. was anderes mit C stehen würde, fänden es plötzlich alle geil.


----------



## Scalpi (16. April 2010)

'C' wie ...Cube


----------



## Jaypeare (16. April 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> 'C' wie ...Cube



Genau. 

Oder auch Corratec...


----------



## Dirkinho (16. April 2010)

C wie Clein oder Cpezialized


----------



## dragon07 (16. April 2010)

Hi

K star was wiegt der Rahmen ?
Macht mal halblang so schlimm ist es nicht. 


Grüße Ike


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2010)

form follows function!


----------



## onkel_doc (16. April 2010)

Ist eben ein schwarzes und ned so n farbenfrohes unruhiges ding. Lieber sowas als etwas das einem die augen kaputt macht,wenn man draufschaut...mir gefällts.
Ok, die bremshebelstellung ist etwas steil nach unten aber wenn du natürlich so gross bist passt es sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (16. April 2010)

Ist doch ein nettes Bike. 
Neben dem Flaschenhalter stört mich noch der Sattel.

Ah, und wenn ich mir mal deine Übersetzung anschaue, würde ich das mit dem Rennen fahren noch einmal überdenken.


----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

warum? was ist an der Übersetzung nicht ok? sieht für mich als 2x10-Fahrer doch ganz ok aus, oder überseh ich was?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wurde der thread irgendwie geteilt und ich habs nicht mitbekommen?
> 
> oder hängt ihr noch kot.... auf dem klo?
> 
> ...



Net g'schennt isch gnung g'lobt.


----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

hier mal meine schleuder allerings nur mit der Handycam aufgenommen...







so, nun zerreist es und lästert wie wild


----------



## Metrum (16. April 2010)

Ich find Dein Handy voll *******!


----------



## bene94 (16. April 2010)

armor schrieb:


> warum? was ist an der Übersetzung nicht ok? sieht für mich als 2x10-Fahrer doch ganz ok aus, oder überseh ich was?


 
War etwas schlecht ausgedrückt. Schau mal wo die Kette liegt.

Das Votec ist cool! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (16. April 2010)

armor schrieb:


> hier mal meine schleuder allerings nur mit der Handycam aufgenommen...



täuscht das, oder baut der lenker fast so hoch wie der sattel...? cc-mäßig sieht das ganze irgendwie nicht aus...


----------



## armor (16. April 2010)

Täuscht...aufm Bild siehste, dass das Hinterrad tiefer steht als das VR...sind ca. 4cm Überhöhung...


----------



## Berrrnd (16. April 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> K star was wiegt der Rahmen ?
> Macht mal halblang so schlimm ist es nicht.
> 
> Grüße Ike



rahmen in 18" wiegt 1480g.
der neuere elixir ohne cantisockel dürfte noch weniger wiegen.

bis sonntag in hellental?!



bene94 schrieb:


> Ist doch ein nettes Bike.
> Neben dem Flaschenhalter stört mich noch der Sattel.
> 
> Ah, und wenn ich mir mal deine Übersetzung anschaue, würde ich das mit dem Rennen fahren noch einmal überdenken.



das mit dem flaschenhalter habe ich ja schon erklärt, und der sattel muss passen.

was ist jetzt mit der übersetzung?
ist ne 32er kassette.



Lion77 schrieb:


> Möhre ist gut
> Der Bock ist doch total langweilig, ohne emotionen. ohne Style einfach nur ...:kotz:


siehe unten
wenn man schnell genug fährt sieht eh keiner jedes detail.


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> form follows function!


und das von dir.
ich bin begeistert!



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ist eben ein schwarzes und ned so n farbenfrohes unruhiges ding. Lieber sowas als etwas das einem die augen kaputt macht,wenn man draufschaut...mir gefällts.
> Ok, die bremshebelstellung ist etwas steil nach unten aber wenn du natürlich so gross bist passt es sicher.



die hebelstellungen werden noch angepasst.



Scalpi schrieb:


> 'C' wie ...Cube



könnte da tatsächlich draufstehen. 
nur keine ahnung welches modell genau.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> ...
> und das von dir.
> ich bin begeistert!
> ...


diese einstllung vertrete ich schon von anbegin aller zeit


----------



## onlyforchicks (16. April 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


>


 
Hallo zusammen, 
sag mal ist das der "funworks s-light oder axman" Rahmen? Wenn ja, wie sind denn deine erfahrungen damit? Rahmengrösse und Oberrohrlänge wär auch interessant, falls es nicht der Funworks ist.

Gruss


----------



## amila (16. April 2010)

Würde mich auch interesieren.


----------



## Schluckspecht (17. April 2010)

meins auch mal wieder. bin gerade noch viel zu wach, um zu schlafen


----------



## Meridaracer (17. April 2010)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> meins auch mal wieder. bin gerade noch viel zu wach, um zu schlafen



Dann solltest du ma das Bike putzen 
Sieht so nicht schlecht aus aber bissel dunkel, zu weit weg und zu dreckig um Details zu erkennen.

Aber was ich schon mal sehe ist das hinten wohl der Schnellspanner falsch herum drin ist. Bei der Sattelstütze würde ich den Spanner auch weg machen und was zu schrauben nehmen (ist auch leichter).

Und dann mal eine Frage ganz allgemein an euch alle die sich jetzt mal angesprochen fühlen.
Warum muss man die Bremshebel immer so weit runter drehen? Habt ihr Handgelenke aus Gummi?

gReeetZz!°


----------



## onkel_doc (17. April 2010)

vielleicht sind sie ja so gross dass sie so steil mit dem oberkörper runterkommen...


----------



## olli (18. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin-biker (18. April 2010)

Was is das ?


----------



## olli (18. April 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Was is das ?



Es nennt sich Corratec.
Der Hersteller geht leider sehr sparsam mit seinen Logos um.
Ich habe das Rahmenset von ebay, imho ist es einer der drei klassischen italienischen großen "C": Campagnolo, Colnago und Corratec.


----------



## LeichteGranate (18. April 2010)

olli schrieb:


> imho ist es einer der drei klassischen italienischen großen "C": Campagnolo, Colnago und Corratec.



Ironie?
Corratec kommt doch aus dem bayerischen Teil Italiens, oder?


----------



## Metrum (18. April 2010)

Hätten wir den ersten Weltkrieg nicht verloren kämen die Morewood auch noch aus Süddeutschland!


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (18. April 2010)

naja Geschmacksache.....meinen Trifft es ganz sicher nicht, wobei die neuen Air Tech Revolution und Worldcup / Mutant technisch sicherlich sehr gut sind. Ja es gibt sogar wieder 2010 ein Super Bow Worldcup...

Da du ja aber alles bei Ebay kaufst sammelst du sicherlich grad die ersten 
Erfahrung im CC Bereich, von daher....weiter so..


----------



## Slow (18. April 2010)

Ich kanns Umbauen nicht seinlassen...


----------



## Bike_Atze (18. April 2010)

Mein Aktuelles...zur Abwechslung für mich mal seit langem wieder ein Hardtail und aus Alu...Gewicht im Moment rund 9,5kg...sollte ich mich endlich mal zu meinem neuen Laufradsatz durchringen fällt die 9kg Grenze


----------



## erkan1984 (19. April 2010)

uiii, sehr schön!


----------



## Medic-BHD (19. April 2010)

Servus zusammen,

Hier mal meins, seit gestern mit neuer Federgabel!

Ride on....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. April 2010)

Wie wär's damit, das Foto einfach in Dein Fotoalbum auf MTB-News hochzuladen? Dann dauert das Laden nicht so ewig, und man braucht keine nervigen Werbeanzeigen wegklicken.


----------



## Medic-BHD (19. April 2010)

Besser so?


----------



## Jaypeare (19. April 2010)

olli schrieb:


>



Ob man das Bike jetzt schön findet oder nicht, die Rahmenform fand ich jedenfalls schon immer interessant. Die Corratec Bows werden vermutlich mal Klassiker. Corratec krankt m.M.n. immer ein wenig an der übertrieben schreienden Optik, das sieht immer nach Baumarkt aus, obwohl die technisch wie qualitativ nicht schlecht sind.

Wenn man sich aktuelle (Carbon-) Rahmenformen gewisser amerikanischer "Kultmarken" so anschaut: Es kommt alles irgendwann mal wieder.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (19. April 2010)

Neue Pedale liegen bereit und kommen drauf, so bald mein Knie wieder vollkommen Fit ist .

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. April 2010)

Medic-BHD schrieb:


> Besser so?



Ja. Ist doch ein hübsches Rad, das sich nicht auf anderen Servern verstecken muß.


----------



## daniel77 (19. April 2010)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> sag mal ist das der "funworks s-light oder axman" Rahmen? Wenn ja, wie sind denn deine erfahrungen damit? Rahmengrösse und Oberrohrlänge wär auch interessant, falls es nicht der Funworks ist.
> 
> Gruss



Hallo der Rahmen ist von einer neuen Bike-Firma aus Basel www.hilite-Bikes.com , der Rahmen ist ein 19"er, Gepdaten gibts auf der Homepage . Bin letztes we den Kellerwald Marathon mit dem Bike gefahren und muss sagen, besonders im Steuerkopfbereich ist das Bike supersteif (nicht zuletzt durch das tapered Steuerrohr) trotzdem nicht unkomfortabel im Hinterbau. Rahmengewicht liegt bei 1000g fuer den 19"er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (19. April 2010)

Bike_Atze schrieb:


> ...



gefällt mir sehr gut!

farblich und technisch!

schönes, zuverlässiges bike.




olli schrieb:


> ...



mit dem bike kann ich auch nicht wirklich was anfangen...




Slow schrieb:


> ...



schön.

was ist die neuerung?




Medic-BHD schrieb:


> ...



nicht schlecht. andere stütze, sattel, en bisschen cleanen (felgen, ...) und es wäre schon echt schick.

räder mit v-brakes sind ja auch schon eher die seltenheit...

...aber wer sie mag...




SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> ...



ja, auch schön.

felgenaufkleber ab, sattelklemme ohne hebel und eben andere pedale.

dann wär's auch richtig hübsch.


----------



## bene94 (19. April 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Ich kanns Umbauen nicht seinlassen...


 

Das sich fast keiner dazu äußert.
Ich finds sau geil! Farben sind doch so was schönes.

@bikeaddicted: Die Gabel ist wohl ne neue. Zum Glück aber die Farbe beibehalten.


----------



## Slow (19. April 2010)

Danke. 

Also das sich keiner äußert kann daran liegen, dass in der Tat nur die Gabel neu ist und dann ein recht ähnliches Modell.
Die 80mm taugen mir doch deutlich besser, als eine 100mm Gabel.
Und vom Gewicht her gabs dadurch nochmal einen Schub nach unten.
Langfristig muss ich mal schauen, was ich noch so mit den gelben Schriftzügen mache. Nur neu lackieren ist mir zu viel Arbeit. ;-)


----------



## Steff484 (20. April 2010)




----------



## Metrum (20. April 2010)

Ich lehn mich schon mal entspannt zurück....


----------



## 328 (20. April 2010)




----------



## corfrimor (20. April 2010)

@ steff

Das Rad ist gut, vielleicht wäre es aber im "Eure CC und Touren-Räder"-Thread etwas besser aufgehoben.

Aaaber: Wo hast Du denn das Bild aufgenommen?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Deleted 124102 (20. April 2010)

Sieht irgendwie nach Bodensee aus.


----------



## onkeldueres (20. April 2010)

@328:Wow.Mit sicherheit nicht das schönste aber ein Bike mit dem gewissen etwas.Schlauchreifen??2x9??Wie leicht ist denn das Gerät?Denke mal unter 8kg.


----------



## dragon07 (20. April 2010)

Hi

328 ich bin begeistert was wiegt das Bike ?

Wie zufrieden biste mit den Felgen ?

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 328 (20. April 2010)

8,3 lt. Fischwaage. Dafür das *keine richtigen Leichbauteile* 
montiert sind (Felgen ausgenommen) gar nicht mal so schlecht. 

Felgen sind supi, konnte bisher nichts negatives festellen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. April 2010)

328 schrieb:


> 8,3 lt. Fischwaage. Dafür das *keine richtigen Leichbauteile *(naja, aber außer einigen teilen, wie pedalen, kurbel, sattel, stütze, vorbau und co., sind's schon ziemlich leichte teile)
> montiert sind (Felgen ausgenommen) gar nicht mal so schlecht.
> 
> Felgen sind supi, konnte bisher nichts negatives festellen.



top gewicht!

hoffentlich halten die carbonfelgen auch...




Steff484 schrieb:


> ...



richtig schönes bild!

wäre aber net schlecht, wenn man mehr vom bike sehen könnte...

finde auch, dass es eher wie ein tourer aussieht...


----------



## bene94 (20. April 2010)

@328: Wie schwer ist der LRS?


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2010)

328 schrieb:


>



Wie ich finde, eines der schönsten Räder aus dem Forum!


----------



## Northern lite (20. April 2010)

mmh... ich finde es brutalhäßlich...


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2010)

technisch sicher top, aber optisch sagt es mir auch nicht so zu.

komplett schwarzer rahmen währe sicher schick.
auch das durcheinander am antrieb finde ich nicht so berauschend.


----------



## hefra (20. April 2010)

Mir gefällts, endlich bunt! Super Komponenten, würde ich so sofort nehmen, auch wenns in einer größeren Rahmengröße noch besser aussehen würde. Aber an der Größe kann man ja recht wenig ändern...


----------



## 328 (20. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> technisch sicher top, aber optisch sagt es mir auch nicht so zu.
> 
> komplett schwarzer rahmen währe sicher schick.
> auch das durcheinander am antrieb finde ich nicht so berauschend.



Genau eines sollte es nicht sein - Einheitsschwarz. 
Antrieb bis auf Kassette alles Sram. Durcheinander ?


----------



## Kaprado (20. April 2010)

Da gefällt mir selbst das Nox besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (20. April 2010)

Nunja, schön ist anders. Bis auf dem Rahmen ist ja alles Einheitsbrei (ok ein paar Leichtbauteile wie zB die Felgen nicht, da die aber schnÖde schwarz sind fallen sie da der Optik wegen in den Einheitsbreitopf). Ein etwas farbiger Rahmen und vielleicht ein paar bunte Schrauben machen noch keinen Aufbau außerhalb der Reihe...


----------



## earlofwine (20. April 2010)

Schön oder nicht ist Geschmackssache. Aber Einheitsbrei? 
Sicher nicht!


----------



## Scalpi (20. April 2010)

...schöner/guter LRS!


----------



## Lady_K (20. April 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...schöner/guter LRS!


 

Der würde sich an Deinem Scalpel auch gut machen.
Auch wenn man mit nen platten Schlauchreifen noch so manchen Meter fahren kann - beim MTB war das nichts für mich, vor allem im Wettkampf nicht.
Trotz allem Schick


----------



## Steff484 (20. April 2010)

@corfrimor
@bikeaddict

pipe zero hats richtig erkannt, bodensee.
war gestern sooo geiles Wetter
Hatte nur mein Handy dabei, deswegen sieht man bei der Dämmerung nich ganz so viel vom bike ;-)
is nen Transalp Stoker mit Menja
habs erst seit ner Woche, fährt sich für mich allerdings top! genau mein Ding

@328
Ich find das grün richtig geil, würd nur mit weiß noch geiler rauskommen



Wie unterscheiden sich denn CC und Tourer so ?
Bin da noch nich so am Start mit den Begrifflichkeiten  ;-)

Gruß
STEFF


----------



## unocz (20. April 2010)

@328

komische sattelposition ansonsten schöne litfaßsäule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. April 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Das sich fast keiner dazu äußert.
> Ich finds sau geil! Farben sind doch so was schönes.



Ich habe mich schon so oft geäußert, ich wollte nicht nochmal.
Das grüne Rad gefällt mir prinzipiell ganz gut, nur ein Paar Dinge stören (z.B. Gabel [optisch] und Stütze).


----------



## Berrrnd (20. April 2010)

328 schrieb:


> Genau eines sollte es nicht sein - Einheitsschwarz.
> Antrieb bis auf Kassette alles Sram. Durcheinander ?



kurzes schaltwerk ohne gold und ein schöner rennrad umwerfer würde mir besser gefallen.


----------



## Lion77 (21. April 2010)

Das Bike ist einfach zu schwer - bei der Ausstattung!

8,3 kg ... da gibt es so manchen hier im Forum der ein Fully in dieser Gewichsklasse hat.


----------



## 328 (21. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> kurzes schaltwerk ohne gold und ein schöner rennrad umwerfer würde mir besser gefallen.


Kurzes Schaltwerk geht nicht (39/34) , ohne goldene Schrauben 
hab ichs nicht bekommen, bzw. sind mir die ziemlich wurscht , 
und bei genauer Betrachtung ist auch ein Rennradumwerfer montiert. 



unocz schrieb:


> @328
> komische sattelposition ansonsten schöne litfaßsäule


Rad steht am Foto "bergab". Sattelnase leicht nach unten 
bringt mehr Druck am Pedal, hilft gegen vorzeitiges aufsteigen 
des Vorderrades und dückt weniger in meine Nüsse.  
I like Litfassäule 



Lion77 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist einfach zu schwer - bei der Ausstattung!
> 8,3 kg ... da gibt es so manchen hier im Forum der ein Fully in dieser Gewichsklasse hat.


Eines verstehe ich generell nicht. Hat jemand gesagt das es das
"schönste"  und "leichteste" Bike sein soll ? Sobald hier irgendwer 
ein Rad mit hochwertigen Komponenten reinstellt, Phantasieren viele
gleich wieder sich selbst irgendwas hienein  . Nö, es wurden
lauter Komponenten verbaut (LRS ausgenommen) die zuverlässig 
und erpropt sind. Ich fahre damit so alles was es an Bundesligakursen
gibt. Da muss eine gewisse Haltbarkeit gegeben sein. Auch der 
gelegentliche Abflug ins Grüne ist einkalkuliert, Schmolke & Co sind 
somit absolut uninteresannt. Ob Schrauben Gold oder irgendwelche 
Elemente an der Gabel rot sind, oder die Streifen am Sattel grau - 
is mit sowas von Schnuppe.....
Ich finde das die 8,3kg für ein *echt* fahrtaugliches Bike (nicht 
fahrtauglich im Sinne eines "Leichtbauers")  ein ziemlich guter 
Wert ist. Nochdazu ist das die "Cross Country Racing"-Abteilung
(trifft bei mir ja sogar zu) und nicht die der  Gewichtswixxer.


----------



## corfrimor (21. April 2010)

328 schrieb:


> Eines verstehe ich generell nicht. Hat jemand gesagt das es das
> "schönste"  und "leichteste" Bike sein soll ? Sobald hier irgendwer
> ein Rad mit hochwertigen Komponenten reinstellt, Phantasieren viele
> gleich wieder sich selbst irgendwas hienein.  Nö, es wurden
> ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. April 2010)

Bingo!


----------



## SingleLight (21. April 2010)

Mich stört an dem Bike eigentlich nur die Beschriftung überall, ist irgendwie übertrieben, wenn die nicht wäre, dann kämen auch die Farben besser rüber, aber schon die Fetten weißen Schriftzüge auf den Felgen machen mich irre, das zieht sich eigentlich durch das ganze Bike, ansonsten technisch nichts zu meckern


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2010)

endlich einer der es aufden punkt bringt! das rad ist ein wettkampf geraet und wo gehobelt wird, fallen spaehne!
und am berg ist es egal, ob die schraube rot gruen, oder lila ist! genauso wie man 200euro fuer nen scholke dann lieber ins trainingslager steckt 

ps.: welche klasse faehrst du? hab dich in muensingen net gesehen... und der goeppel waere mir glaub ich aufgefallen...


----------



## Jaypeare (21. April 2010)

Ist Leichtbauwahn eigentlich heilbar? 8,3 Kilo und immer noch wird gemeckert .

Etwas weniger "laut", insbesondere mit weniger Aufklebern an Rahmen und LRS, würde mir persönlich besser gefallen. Aber ist mal was anderes.


----------



## onkel_doc (21. April 2010)

Endlich wieder mal jemand der sich gegen schnöde äusserungen wehrt. Gut so. Das bike ist toll und bringt mal farbe hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drexsack (21. April 2010)

Mir gefällt das Bike auch, die Leichtbau Fetischisten drehen ja langsam echt ab hier. Ein Rad über 8kg und unter 5000 Euro -> Das muss aus dem Baumarkt sein!

edit: Politisch korrektere Form


----------



## 328 (21. April 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ps.: welche klasse faehrst du? hab dich in muensingen net gesehen... und der goeppel waere mir glaub ich aufgefallen...


Glaub ich, dass du mich noch nie gesehen hast. In Österreich 
gibts ja auch eine "Bundesliga"  Nach Deutschland komm ich 
meistens nur 1x pro Jahr - meistens Heubach. Immer wieder 
ein Kulturschock: Österreich 0 (null) Zuseher,  Deutschland
massenhafft Fans 



SingleLight schrieb:


> Mich stört an dem Bike eigentlich nur die Beschriftung überall, ist irgendwie übertrieben, wenn die nicht wäre, dann kämen auch die Farben besser rüber, aber schon die Fetten weißen Schriftzüge auf den Felgen machen mich irre, das zieht sich eigentlich durch das ganze Bike, ansonsten technisch nichts zu meckern



Du hast vollkommen recht.  Ich dachte mir ich fahr erstmal ein paar
Rennen und wenn die Laufräder was taugen reiß ich diese Pickerl
runter und mach was kleines dezentes (in Neongrün ) drauf.
Für den Fall das mir der  LRS nicht taugt und ich ihn wieder verklopfen
möchte, wäre es halt schon vorteilhaft wenn die Pickerl noch oben sind.
Sowas macht bei einem potentiellen Käufer extrem viel aus (Optik).
Momentan siehts aber dannach aus das ich ihn behalte


----------



## Lady_K (21. April 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> mir gefällt das bike auch, die *leichtbau* *nazis* drehen ja langsam echt ab hier. Ein rad über 8kg und unter 5000 euro -> das muss aus dem baumarkt sein!


 

vorsicht !!!


----------



## Metrum (21. April 2010)

Ist ja auch mal wieder lustig! 
Hier darf man nicht ******* (Stoffwechselendprodukt) schreiben aber andere als Nazis betiteln und das wird nicht als ***** dargestellt?!


----------



## drexsack (21. April 2010)

Oha, ich hab es ja fast befürchtet.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2010)

aahhh ein oesi  kk
ja, das mit den massig zuschauern ist schon geil!!!
dann sieht man sich ja in heubach


----------



## bene94 (21. April 2010)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist einfach zu schwer - bei der Ausstattung!
> 
> 8,3 kg ... da gibt es so manchen hier im Forum der ein Fully in dieser Gewichsklasse hat.


 

Jetzt fangen sie auch schon hier mit dem Leichtbau an.
Wenn er sich so was anhören will, hätte er wahrscheinlich auch bei den Leichtbauern gepostet.
8,3kg ist doch wohl ein wahnsinns Gewicht und wenn man mit dem Bike dann auch noch fahren kann...was will man mehr?
Also ich würde diesen Bleiklumpen sofort nehmen.


----------



## powderJO (21. April 2010)

mir taugt der hrinkow auch. eine marke, die man bei uns so gut wie nie zu gesicht  bekommt. komisch eigentlich - haben die doch echt ein paar attraktive bikes (rennräder auch) im programm


----------



## Lion77 (21. April 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Jetzt fangen sie auch schon hier mit dem Leichtbau an.
> Wenn er sich so was anhören will, hätte er wahrscheinlich auch bei den Leichtbauern gepostet.
> 8,3kg ist doch wohl ein wahnsinns Gewicht und wenn man mit dem Bike dann auch noch fahren kann...was will man mehr?
> Also ich würde diesen Bleiklumpen sofort nehmen.


 


Sicher sind 8,3kg ein gutes Gewicht aber bei einem LRS der Roh unter 1kg wiegt, der doch sehr leichten Gabel und einer Sram XX ... da hätte ich ein wenig mehr erwartet/ ein anderes Gewicht. 
Als ich mir das Bike (was auch wirklich toll aussieht) das erste mal anschaute dachte ich ...oh toll, mal ein richtig schickes und funktionelles Leichtgewicht. Beim zweiten mal hinschauen fielen mir Teile auf die für mich irgendwie fehl am platz waren - Sattelstütze+Sattel, Vorbau und,und,und. Die Teile sind top aber irgendwie in dieser Zusammenstellung ...schwer     und auch nicht unbedingt haltbarer als leichteres Material. 
Sicher ist es sinnvoll die rotierene Masse gering zu halten (LRS) aber ein paar leichtere Parts würden dem Bike besser stehen und es würde so auch harmonischer / durchdachter wirken. 
Und noch einmal, es ist ein tolles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. April 2010)

der sattel muss zum ar*** passen. die ritchey ist ok. und so wie ich es seh, hat er die felgen wegen den tubulars und nicht wegen dem gewicht.


----------



## 328 (21. April 2010)

Lion77 schrieb:


> Sicher sind 8,3kg ein gutes Gewicht aber bei einem LRS der Roh unter 1kg wiegt, der doch sehr leichten Gabel und einer Sram XX ... da hätte ich ein wenig mehr erwartet/ ein anderes Gewicht.



LRS hat 1.1, DT Gabel hat auch 1.25 und Sram XX ist genauso 
schwer wie XTR - so what ?  Was passt bitte an Stütze und 
Sattel nicht ??

Ritchey, Sram, Shimano, Selle Italia, DT, RS, usw... bekomme ich,
andere Teile wie Syntace, Tune  oder  so Leichtbaugendöns (zb. die AX) 
muss  ich mir 100% selber zahlen. Entweder begreif ich die ganze
Diskussion einfach nicht, oder du bist hier im falschen Unterforum.

Vielleicht sollte ich mein 10kg Bahnhofsrad mal im 
"_Eure Leichtbauräder, KEINE STANGENWARE !!! [Teil 2]_" Thread posten ?


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

...... mein weisses


----------



## mountainmax (21. April 2010)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Ist das Ding hässlich!


ich finde das alles Quatsch, so viele Leute meinen das Ding is hässlich, ich find das sieht klasse aus, extravagant, auffällig, und interessant. Was will man mehr?!


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

..ja , das is halt das ding mit dem geschmack ... hier soll ja auch net diskutiert werden - is ein BILDER fred ...


----------



## Groudon (21. April 2010)

Hi Leute,
nachdem die Standrohre meiner Odur zum 2. mal anfangen Riefen zu bekommen (Gott weiß warum :anrgy: ) wollte ich mir jetzt ne R7 TCP 2006 ausm Bikemarkt holen. 

Kann mir eene sagen wie die so von der Steifigkeit is mit 180mm und bei 80kg etwa und vom Ansprechen?


Sry wegen Offtopic aber wollte das Forum nich mit neuem Thema vollmüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. April 2010)

hmmm...

crosscountry racing???

theoretisch könnt' man die stütze absenken, hörnchen ab und vielleicht noch 'ne disc-bremse dranbauen - fertig wäre das mittelleichte 4X...

...tut mir leid, wenn das zu hart war...

...das bike passt meines erachtens besser in den CC- und Tourenräder thread


----------



## trek 6500 (21. April 2010)

..ist mein marathon ht - wiegt 11,1 kg- disc brauch ´ich keine dran ..und : es ist doch im cc thread .... gu`nacht , k.  p.s. und selbst aufgebaut isses auch   p-s. was is an deinem müsing passender - ausser , dass es ev. noch ein wenig leichter is ???


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. April 2010)

328 schrieb:


> Ritchey, Sram, Shimano, Selle Italia, DT, RS, usw... bekomme ich,
> andere Teile wie Syntace, Tune  oder  so Leichtbaugendöns (zb. die AX)
> muss  ich mir 100% selber zahlen. Entweder begreif ich die ganze
> Diskussion einfach nicht, oder du bist hier im falschen Unterforum.



(nicht nur) in diesem Unterforum werden eher die Posts von Leuten beweihreuchert die koste es was es wolle, Teile (nach der Küchenwaage) bestellen , zusammenbauen (lassen ?) und es dann noch schaffen ein vernünftiges Foto hochzuladen...

normalen Argumenten für einen Bikeaufbau (Funktion/passend zu Fahrkönnen und Einsatzbereich/Preis-Leistung) sind die meisten eher nicht  zugänglich...

aber man gewöhnt sich dran...oder schaut sich einfach nur die Bilder an...

apropos Bilder hochladen...kann ich auch  :




joe


----------



## Piktogramm (22. April 2010)

Muss ich mich angesprochen fühlen wenn ich nur die Optik kritisiert habe?

Das ISP Scale sieht optisch schon deutlich runder aus im Vergleich zu dem grünen Teil. Das Grüne wirkt für mich wie "Mal paar halbwegs leichte und funktionierende Teile zusammenschmeißen und auf optische Verträglichkeit verzichten"
Da wurde beim anscheinend schon ein größere Wert auf Leicht, halbar und schön gelegt.


----------



## Gz007 (22. April 2010)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> (nicht nur) in diesem Unterforum werden eher die Posts von Leuten beweihreuchert die koste es was es wolle, Teile (nach der Küchenwaage) bestellen , zusammenbauen (lassen ?) und es dann noch schaffen ein vernünftiges Foto hochzuladen...
> 
> normalen Argumenten für einen Bikeaufbau (Funktion/passend zu Fahrkönnen und Einsatzbereich/Preis-Leistung) sind die meisten eher nicht  zugänglich...
> 
> ...




Da sprichst du wohl aus Erfahrung ? Wenn ich mir dein Scale so anschaue habe ich das Gefühl dass du dein Rad nach der Küchenwaage aufgebaut hast.

Beispiele: 

Hinten leichteren RoRo anstelle besser rollenden RaRa

goldene Kmc Kette, die ausser leichter, teurer und gold sein alles schlechter macht als eine Shimano Kette

Ashima Ultralight Bremsscheiben die auch nicht an die Performance / Verschleiss von orginalen Discs rankommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2010)

es geht ja auch drum mit dem rad schnell zu fahren, net scheen auszusehen...
*FORM FOLLOWS FUNCTION!*


----------



## Gz007 (22. April 2010)

@nopain: 

beziehst dich sicher nicht auf meinen Post oder, weil meiner würde ja eher die Performance verbessern : )


----------



## powderJO (22. April 2010)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> (nicht nur) in diesem Unterforum werden eher die Posts von Leuten beweihreuchert die koste es was es wolle, Teile (nach der Küchenwaage) bestellen , zusammenbauen (lassen ?) und es dann noch schaffen ein vernünftiges Foto hochzuladen...



stimmt auffallend. erhöht aber den unterhaltungswert beträchtlich. 

besonders lustig ist es zum beispiel, wenn dann (wie gerade ein paar posts obendrüber) einem user vorgeschlagen wird, die hörnchen abzubauen und die felgenbremse gegen eine disc zu tauschen. prima.

edit:


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> es geht ja auch drum mit dem rad schnell zu fahren, net scheen auszusehen...
> *FORM FOLLOWS FUNCTION!*



ich habe btw sowieso den leisen verdacht, dass die größten experten hier das gar nicht nachvollziehen können weil sie selbst eher wenig bis keine rennen fahren...


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. April 2010)

Gz007 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir dein Scale so anschaue habe ich das Gefühl dass du dein Rad nach der Küchenwaage aufgebaut hast.
> 
> Beispiele:
> 
> ...



so ganz unrecht hast Du nicht...haha...das betrifft aber hauptsächlich die GA die ich hauptsächlich wegen dem Gewicht immer noch versuche ans Bike zu schmuggeln (trotz fehlendem lockout und manchmal zu wenig Federweg) ...

die RORO hinten sind inzwischen weg (Hauptgrund Verschleiss bei wenig KM...dafür RARA oder Maxxis Larsen 1,9 (super Gewicht...)

die 10fach KMC finde ich im Einsatz super und kann mit Shimano mE durchaus mithalten (wenn Umwerfer und Schaltwerk optimal drauf eingestellt sind)

und die Ashima sind bei mir in Kombi mit den Bremsbelägen die ich drin habe bissiger wie die Original...(einziger Kritikpunkt-sie sind verbiegungsanfälliger)

sorry für die vielen Worte...aber Funktion kann man schlecht mit Bildern erklären !

dafür noch`n Bild... Fortsstrassenmarathonsetup




ps...nicht lachen...der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf...

joe


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...
> ich habe btw sowieso den leisen verdacht, dass die größten experten hier das gar nicht nachvollziehen können weil sie selbst eher wenig bis keine rennen fahren...



ich hoffe doch mal schwer du meinst damit nicht mich 

das joe sein rad danach zusammen baut/stellt, was er am woe fuer ein rennen faehrt ist richtig, aber dasist ja legitim. und rennen faehrt auch er genug um,... keine sorge!

und die ashimas hab ich auch auf den raedern, weil sie in 160mm sehr bissig sind und der verschleis mit metalbelaegen auch 1a ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (22. April 2010)

keine sorge, dich und joe (ihn habe ich auch schon mal bei einem etwas grösseren rennen kennengelernt) meine ich mit sicherheit nicht.


----------



## erkan1984 (22. April 2010)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> so ganz unrecht hast Du nicht...haha...das betrifft aber hauptsächlich die GA die ich hauptsächlich wegen dem Gewicht immer noch versuche ans Bike zu schmuggeln (trotz fehlendem lockout und manchmal zu wenig Federweg) ...
> 
> die RORO hinten sind inzwischen weg (Hauptgrund Verschleiss bei wenig KM...dafür RARA oder Maxxis Larsen 1,9 (super Gewicht...)
> 
> ...



welche Beläge fährst du?


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> stimmt auffallend. erhöht aber den unterhaltungswert beträchtlich.
> 
> besonders lustig ist es zum beispiel, wenn dann (wie gerade ein paar posts obendrüber) einem user vorgeschlagen wird, die hörnchen abzubauen und die felgenbremse gegen eine disc zu tauschen. prima.



ich hätte wohl einen ""-smilie (oder auch einen - bzw. -smilie) hinter diese "vorschläge" setzen sollen, damit auch wirklich jeder versteht, dass das nicht so ernst gemeint ist/war



trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..ist mein marathon ht - wiegt 11,1 kg...



die 11,1 kg sind ja auch ein anfang...

mir gefallen halt die farben am rad nicht: weiß an stütze und hörnchen, rot an der felge vorne, sattelklemme, spacer.

naja, und plattformpedale bei cc-racing...

wenn du vielleicht 'ne weiße sattelklemme dranbauen könntest, sähe die weiße stütze evtl. gar nicht so übel aus.




bikehumanumest schrieb:


> (nicht nur) in diesem Unterforum werden eher die Posts von Leuten beweihreuchert die koste es was es wolle, Teile (nach der Küchenwaage) bestellen , zusammenbauen (lassen ?) und es dann noch schaffen ein vernünftiges Foto hochzuladen...
> 
> ...dürtfe zu einem gewissen teil zutreffen...
> 
> ...



ja, und dein rad gefällt mir auch.

wenn auch die goldene kette nicht soo toll aussieht (soll ja aber weniger schmutzanfällig sein...)

ne SID wäre von der funktion vielleicht besser, als die GA.

die GA ist aber relativ selten


----------



## trek 6500 (22. April 2010)

schon okay , muss ja nicht jedem gefallen ... ich finds schön so . hab extra zu der roten feldge die kleinteile in rot von hope gekauft- weil der farbton 100 pro gestimmt hat . es bekommt auch noch so eine hinterrad felge - wenn ich denn mal eine finde , die optimal passt ..
fahre an allen bikes plattformpedale - kann die klickie dinger net aussteh´n - sind an diesem bike ganz leichte !! davtus - richtig filigrane teile ... und mit 11 kg bin ich voll zufrieden !!  ciao , kati


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...
> ne SID wäre von der funktion vielleicht besser, als die GA.
> 
> die GA ist aber relativ selten



kann dich beruhigen, als ich den "goeppel" zuletzt gesehn hab war ne sid drin


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2010)

jutes ding! sauber


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (22. April 2010)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> (nicht nur) in diesem Unterforum werden eher die Posts von Leuten beweihreuchert die koste es was es wolle, Teile (nach der Küchenwaage) bestellen , zusammenbauen (lassen ?) und es dann noch schaffen ein vernünftiges Foto hochzuladen...
> 
> normalen Argumenten für einen Bikeaufbau (Funktion/passend zu Fahrkönnen und Einsatzbereich/Preis-Leistung) sind die meisten eher nicht  zugänglich...
> 
> ...




Mir gefällts


----------



## Marius210686 (22. April 2010)

hallo hier mal mein selbst aufgebautes ! ein anderer flaschenhalter kommt noch drann ,und dann bleibt es erst mal so für dieses jahr !


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. April 2010)

schickes rad... bremscheiben wuerde ich bald tauschen (ashima arios's gehen da recht gut mit der xtr)
die kurbel waere das naechste, wobei ich mit meiner getunten deore am "spass" fully besser ruhig bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius210686 (22. April 2010)

hatte erst die windcutter dran aber die waren irgend wie mist ,deswegen habe ich erst mal auf die xt scheiben zurück gegriffen ! die xtr soll bald eh weg und eine magura marta sl soll dran ,aber erst mal bleibt es so ,ach so ein neuer sattel kommt die tage noch! die kurbel ist doch gut ,passt farblich zumindest ganz gut.die xt gefällt mir mal gar nicht ,ich denke es wird eine 2 fach kurbel werden ! fsa kforce oder so !


----------



## trek 6500 (22. April 2010)

@marius : hübsches teil !!!


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. April 2010)

gefällt!

könntest mal an andere (leichtere) LR denken, nächstes jahr. (und tubeless)

wieviel wiegt's denn im moment?


----------



## SingleLight (22. April 2010)

schick, funktionell, aber nächstes mal ein Bild im Freien


----------



## Marius210686 (22. April 2010)

danke,danke !
erst mal habe ich kein geld mehr über für neue parts ,aber das bike ist ja noch in der aufbau phase und ich bin längst noch nicht fertig damit ! bilder werden folgen aber so gefällt es mir schon ganz gut ! es fährt sich auch gut ! gewicht liegt im moment bei 10,3 bis 10,4 kg .habe aber alle teile auch einzeln gewogen müsste ich noch mal zusammen rechnen ,zu was für einem ganz genauen ergebnis ich kommen würde!


----------



## Marius210686 (22. April 2010)

ja werde ich machen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. April 2010)

Marius210686 schrieb:


> hatte erst die windcutter dran aber die waren irgend wie mist ,deswegen habe ich erst mal auf die xt scheiben zurück gegriffen ! die xtr soll bald eh weg und eine magura marta sl soll dran ,aber erst mal bleibt es so ,ach so ein neuer sattel kommt die tage noch! die kurbel ist doch gut ,passt farblich zumindest ganz gut.die xt gefällt mir mal gar nicht ,ich denke es wird eine 2 fach kurbel werden ! fsa kforce oder so !



schickes bike!
sieht meinem gar nicht so unähnlich. (siehe album)

ich fahre windcutter scheiben mit kool stop belägen. funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## fuzzball (23. April 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ne SID wäre von der funktion vielleicht besser, als die GA.



klar 300gr extra, schlechteres Ansprechverhalten und kein vernünftiger Service sind besser


----------



## mete (23. April 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ne SID wäre von der funktion vielleicht besser, als die GA.
> 
> die GA ist aber relativ selten



Die beste Gabel, die ich je hatte, auch, wenn sie etwas komisch aussieht. Eine SID will man da nicht mehr unbedingt haben.


----------



## NoBseHz (23. April 2010)

Ansprechverhalten ist so eine Sache. Ich durft die GA auch ma fahren in der Nobelvariante und es war jetz nich besonders gut, SID Worldcup, Durin oder Fox haben meiner Meinung (und ErFahrung nach) besseres Ansprechverhalten. Aber ich fall da auch fast raus mit meinen sub60kg


----------



## mete (23. April 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ansprechverhalten ist so eine Sache. Ich durft die GA auch ma fahren in der Nobelvariante und es war jetz nich besonders gut, SID Worldcup, Durin oder Fox haben meiner Meinung (und ErFahrung nach) besseres Ansprechverhalten. Aber ich fall da auch fast raus mit meinen sub60kg



Was heißt denn mal fahren? Mit dem Rad eines bekannten über den Parkplatz? Selbst in extrem straffer Abstimmung ist sie den Teleskopgabeln eigentlich ziemlich überlegen, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## fuzzball (23. April 2010)

dito, die einzigen Gabeln die annähernd mithalten können sind welche mit optimierten 88 Nadellagern; gerade bei der Kilo ist eine präzise/saubere Abstimmung erforderlich dann ist sie butterweich  im Ansprechverhalten, leider für meine Gewichtsklasse 75kg+ war sie mir einen tick zu weich  im Verhältnis der Steifigkeit zum Fettsack und Einbein.


----------



## mete (23. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> leider für meine Gewichtsklasse 75kg+ war sie mir einen tick zu weich  im Verhältnis der Steifigkeit zum Fettsack und Einbein.



Alu- oder Carbonversion?


----------



## powderJO (23. April 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ansprechverhalten ist so eine Sache. Ich durft die GA auch ma fahren in der Nobelvariante und es war jetz nich besonders gut, SID Worldcup, Durin oder Fox haben meiner Meinung (und ErFahrung nach) besseres Ansprechverhalten. Aber ich fall da auch fast raus mit meinen sub60kg




das könnte die beste gabel der welt sein - ich würde sie nicht verbauen. dieses ding ist für mich tatsächlich das einzige anbauteil, bei dem ich zur not auf ein wenig funktion verzichten würde zugunster der optik. 

ps: warst du eigentlich beim kellerwald dabei?


----------



## Marius210686 (23. April 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> schick, funktionell, aber nächstes mal ein Bild im Freien


 
so hier mal die bilder im freien ,nach meiner tour heute !


----------



## NoBseHz (23. April 2010)

ne wenn ich mal fahren sage, dann mein ich ich hatte sie schon selbst oder bin damit auch schon auf der Rennstrecke gewesen (GA z. B. in Wombach beim Keiler Bike Marathon).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (23. April 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Alu- oder Carbonversion?



Carbon mit Carbonschaft, mein alter Herr fährt sie immernoch


----------



## José94 (23. April 2010)

Ich zeig mal mein neues wiegt 9,4 kilo...


----------



## NoBseHz (23. April 2010)

Nee war in Kellerwald nicht dabei, ich hab seit Ostern etwas den Siff und bin gerade dabei ihn endgültig wieder los zu werden, da hätte Kellerwald die Genesung aufgehalten. Wäre aber normal sehr gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2010)

Die Kettenblätter der Noir sind einfach nur hässlich...
Sonst gefällt mir das Rad eig. ganz gut.


----------



## Northern lite (23. April 2010)

mmmhh lecker....  

leider findet sich das weiß der Marta nirgens wieder und das rot paßt leider nicht zu den anderen Rottönen... vermutlich würde ne komplett schwarze Bremse stimmiger aussehen...

im ersten Moment dachte ich, der rote Vorbau wäre too much, aber beim zweiten Hinsehen gefällt mir das ganz gut (mit ner schwarzen Bremse würde er vermutlich noch besser zur Geltung kommen)


----------



## Kaprado (23. April 2010)

Ich finde das Nicolai sehr schick, allerdings ist es irgendwie unstimmig, Die Kombination der Leichtbauteile und des Rahmens passen einfach nicht. Das gibt das Gewicht ja auch offiziell wieder. Der rote Vorbau is mM auch to much.


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. April 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kann dich beruhigen, als ich den "goeppel" zuletzt gesehn hab war ne sid drin



  so siehts aus...



joe
die GA ist grad im Service...


----------



## José94 (23. April 2010)

@Kaprado der Rahmen wiegt 1500 g. was ich jetzt nicht schlecht finde


----------



## corfrimor (23. April 2010)

Das Argon finde ich genial! Ein Spitzenteil!

Lediglich die rot-weiße Bremse und die Speedneedle gefallen mir überhaupt nicht. 

Aber sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (23. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Carbon mit Carbonschaft, mein alter Herr fährt sie immernoch



Ich hab' die Aluversion und kann mich eigentlich gegenüber Fatty und Lefty nicht beschweren, über 75kg wiege ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. April 2010)

@jose : leckerst !!!!!! nur die rottönen wollen nicht recht zusammenpassen - das stört die optik ein bisschen !lg , k.


----------



## Illuminus (24. April 2010)

am Nicolai hätten die roten martas besser gepasst, das plastik Speci gewirr im Rahmen will auch nich ganz harmonieren.

Schwarze TA kettenblätter und nen anderen Sattel... dann wärs ein Traum.
Finde die Speedneedl sehn immer aus wie ne Pommestheke an nem Golf.
Aba wems zum Arsch passt... bequem soll er ja sein 

edit... schwarzer Topswing Umwerfer wär auch toll 
aba schön zu sehn das bei nem nicolai der Schaltzug zum Umwerfer auch so geknickt wird wie bei allen anderen Herstellern...


----------



## Kooni81 (24. April 2010)

Schmolkelenker und sonstige hochwertige Teile am Rad und dann einen Specialized Flaschenhalter...das geht gar net! 
Da wird ja wohl noch ein Tune Flaschenhalter im Budget drin sein!

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. April 2010)

Was sind denn das für Sättel die ja scheinbar der letzte Schrei sind?


----------



## Piktogramm (24. April 2010)

Kooni81 schrieb:


> Schmolkelenker und sonstige hochwertige Teile am Rad und dann einen Specialized Flaschenhalter...das geht gar net!
> Da wird ja wohl noch ein Tune Flaschenhalter im Budget drin sein!
> 
> Greetz
> ...



Wieso sollte man sich ein Nicolai aufbauen welches eher für Stabilität und Haltbarkeit steht und dann ein Modellbauflaschenhalter verbauen wie die Tune Wasserträger? Schon der Schmolkelenker passt da irgenwie nicht ins Konzept


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. April 2010)

Kooni81 schrieb:


> Schmolkelenker und sonstige hochwertige Teile am Rad und dann einen Specialized Flaschenhalter...das geht gar net!
> Da wird ja wohl noch ein Tune Flaschenhalter im Budget drin sein!
> 
> Greetz
> ...



Naja, im Gegensatz zum Tune hält der Specialized die Flasche


----------



## trek 6500 (24. April 2010)

`..eben !! und ausserdem gefällt der tune sicher net jedem ... so ne doofe kleine schlinge - bääää


----------



## Slow (24. April 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Sättel die ja scheinbar der letzte Schrei sind?



Meinst du am Nicolai?
Ist ein Tune Speedneedle. Gibts in schwarz und weiß.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. April 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Meinst du am Nicolai?
> Ist ein Tune Speedneedle. Gibts in schwarz und weiß...und anderen Farben...


wiegt ca. 85g (Speedneedle Alc: Alcantara), ca. 97g (Speedneedle LE; versch. Farben) bzw. ca. 109g (Speedneedle Marathon)


----------



## Scalpi (24. April 2010)

...der gezeigte Speedneedle ist aber der alte.

Hier mal der neue - den es aber in Deutschland offiziell nicht gibt -
bei Interesse... Pm


----------



## earlofwine (24. April 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...der gezeigte Speedneedle ist aber der alte.
> 
> Hier mal der neue - den es aber in Deutschland offiziell nicht gibt -
> bei Interesse... Pm



So nicht richtig.
Dieses neue Sattelmodell wird zwar auch von Tune vertrieben, stammt aber nach meinen Infos nicht von Jürgen Mikus und heißt auch nicht Speedneedle.
Hab diesen Neuen in der Hand gehabt, aber ich bleib definitiv beim Speedy.


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. April 2010)

Ah thx. Die Dinger sind mir am Sonntag stark aufgefallen. An den Arschknochen isser noch ein wenig gepolztert? Ich fahr seit demletzt den SLR Kit Carbonio und mein Arsch muss sich noch ein wenig gewöhnen da der auch nicht so wirklich weich ist


----------



## Scalpi (24. April 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> So nicht richtig.
> Dieses neue Sattelmodell wird zwar auch von Tune vertrieben, stammt aber nach meinen Infos nicht von Jürgen Mikus und heißt auch nicht Speedneedle.
> Hab diesen Neuen in der Hand gehabt, aber ich bleib definitiv beim Speedy.



...ah ja...

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p15834_Sattel-Tune-Speedneedle-Comfort-2010.html


----------



## zuki (24. April 2010)

So, dann mal mein neuer Kilometerfresser.


----------



## armor (24. April 2010)

gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## earlofwine (25. April 2010)

Scalpi schrieb:


> ...ah ja...
> 
> http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p15834_Sattel-Tune-Speedneedle-Comfort-2010.html



Wie gesagt, nach meinen Infos hat dieses neue Modell mit Speedneedle nichts zu tun und wird eigentlich auch nur auf der bikepalast Seite so genannt. Und sorry Scalpi aber dein Post kam schon etwas arrogant rüber!
Damit du aber auch nen Link hast in dem der Sattel unter dem richtigen Namen beworben wird:
http://fairwheelbikes.com/tune-komvor-saddle-p-2202.html

Aber eigentlich auch egal, denn er ist hässlich und schwer.
Sorry für OT!


----------



## Scalpi (25. April 2010)

... arrogant

Na ja, nenn den Sattel doch so wie Du magst und... Design ist immer Geschmackssache - passen muss er - aussehen ist doch beim Sattel Nebensache.


----------



## Lady_K (25. April 2010)

@earlofwine

Arrogant =

' 
Der *Hochmut* (altgr."_á½Î²ÏÎ¹Ï_", Hybris; lat.: _arrogantia_, _superbia_), auch die _AnmaÃung_, _Ãberheblichkeit_, _Arroganz_, veraltet: _Hoffart_, _DÃ¼nkel_, ist eine Haltung, die Wert und Rang (_StandesdÃ¼nkel_) oder FÃ¤higkeiten der eigenen Person besonders hoch veranschlagt. Der Gegensatz zum Hochmut ist die Demut.
Meint man mit ÂSelbstÃ¼berschÃ¤tzungÂ eine Ãberbewertung eigenen KÃ¶nnens, so zielen Hochmut und Arroganz auf soziale Distanz. In Haltung und Umgangsform werden sie durch Anstand und HÃ¶flichkeit gezÃ¼gelt. Den Hochmut begÃ¼nstigende Ursachen sind Eitelkeit und Narzissmus.
_DÃ¼nkel_ dagegen soll insgeheim gefÃ¼hlte Leere kompensieren und wird als AnmaÃung empfunden. TÃ¶lpelhafter DÃ¼nkel macht seinen TrÃ¤ger zum SchnÃ¶sel.
Der Begriff _Hochmut_ beinhaltet (wie auch _Ãbermut_ u. a.) die Komponente _-mut_ in der alten Bedeutung von _GemÃ¼t_ (zu Etymologie und weiteren Komposita vgl. Mut).'

Nur mal das Du weiÃt welche WÃ¶rter Du so verwendest. Ich fand Scalpis Antwort keinesfalls Arrogant und wenn Du Dich trotz allem angepisst fÃ¼hltest, beim nÃ¤chsten mal einfach FÃ¼Ãe still halten.
Auch gibt es immer Menschen die mehr auf dem Kasten haben bzw. mehr wissen. Daher fÃ¼r die Zukunft, einfach ab und zu mal die 'Klappe halten'


----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

...fresse ..wäre zu primitiv gewesen - lol .....


----------



## cluso (25. April 2010)

armor schrieb:


> gefällt



Ja, aber der Rahmen sieht 1 Nummer zu klein aus.


----------



## Kevin N (25. April 2010)

So, gestern kam mein neuer Laufradsatz an.
Bei meinem Schülerrad ist Kritik erwünscht. 
Ein neuer Flaschenhalter liegt schon parat.
Kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden, ob er auch mit roten Akzenten sein soll oder einfach nur schwarz.
(Nicht auf den Hintergrund achten )
Das Gewicht ist noch viel zu schwer, weshalb es nicht genannt werden brauch


----------



## zuki (25. April 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Ja, aber der Rahmen sieht 1 Nummer zu klein aus.



Ich bin zu lang.  Das ist der größte Principia Rahmen. Laut Hersteller 20,5 Zoll =184cm bis XXX cm.
Da ich 191cm bin gibbet für mich nix anderes. Fährt sich aber ganz gut so und ich habe hier schon "schlimmere" Sattelstützen-Auswüchse gesehen. 

Kommt wohl auch immer auf die Perspektive an, ich finde datt geht:


----------



## schwAlmoehi (25. April 2010)

Hier mal das 2009er Black Adder Team mit sagenhafter Austattung :


----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. April 2010)

Hier passt mein Bike wohl besser rein als in den Eure Leichtbauräder Thread 

wiegt wie abgebildet 9,4Kg, die ( sauschweren ) Schläuchen sind nur übergangsweise montiert und werden durch Notubes-System erstetzt ( macht dann ca. -200Gr )






*Teileliste:*

Corratec Revolution L
RS SID WC 09
Notubes Olympic
Dt 240s
Dt Revo-Speichen 
Tune-Schnellspanner
Syntace P6
Syntace F119 110mm
Syntace Duraflite OS
Korkgriffe
Coparni-Sattelklemme
Geax Saguaro/ AKA 2.0
Selle Italia SLR XP
Antrieb XTR
Nokon Züge
Bremse XTR ( Windcutter 180/160mm )
Look Quartz
Xtasy-Flaschenhalter

Wichtig war mir bei dem Bike absolute Zuverlässigkeit und Funktion. Deshalb hab ich nicht aufs letzte Gramm geschaut und auch keine exotischen Teiel verbaut.
Alles in Allem wird das Gesamtgewicht bei knapp < 9Kg liegen, wenn ich die Schläuche rausgeschmisse, einen Spacer entfernt und die Sattelstütze etwas gekürzt hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (25. April 2010)

Das nenne ich Revolution, so etwas hätte ich von Corratec nicht erwartet.

Edit: Die Trinkflaschenhalter sind sehr unschön


----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. April 2010)

Erfüllen aber ihren Zweck, ich hatte davor sämtliche Carbon-Flaschenhalter -> allesamt durchgefallen. Und ich hab auch nicht vor über 120 für 2 Flaschenhalter auszugeben. 
Die Teile bekomm ich von meinen Händler für 5/ STück und sind mit 35GR. garnicht so schwer!


----------



## zuki (25. April 2010)

schwAlmoehi schrieb:


> Hier mal das 2009er Black Adder Team mit sagenhafter Austattung :



Sehr schönes, schlichtes Bike. Gefällt mir!


----------



## Groudon (25. April 2010)

Es gibt die Carbon-Flaschenhalter von Specialized auch in normalen Plastik. Finde ich optisch toll und kosten etwa 10â¬/stk.


----------



## Kaprado (25. April 2010)

Was sie kosten oder wiegen ist mir auch nicht wichtig, sie sehen meiner Meinung nach nur schrecklich aus, gar nicht passend zum sehr schönen Rad.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (25. April 2010)

hab auch mal wieder ein paar neue bilder gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. April 2010)

klasse bike, das corratec!

andere flaschenhalter wären schön 

der rahmen erinnert schon (etwas ) an specialized...


hmm... das bulls ist eben die topvariante des black adders ohne k force light lenker, vorbau, stütze und tundra-sattel und xtr-pedale...


----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. April 2010)

Die Flaschenhalter bleiben auf jeden Fall erstmal, wenn ich die mal nicht mehr sehen kann, probier ich weiter.
Aber bis jetzt pfeiff ich auf die Optik und freu mich, meine Flaschen nicht mehr zu verlieren


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. April 2010)

Super schönes, schlichtes Rad. Die Fox ohne Dekor kommt echt gut an dem Teil. Der Rest aber eben auch.


----------



## Kaprado (25. April 2010)

Fusion-Racer schrieb:


> Die Flaschenhalter bleiben auf jeden Fall erstmal, wenn ich die mal nicht mehr sehen kann, probier ich weiter.
> Aber bis jetzt pfeiff ich auf die Optik und freu mich, meine Flaschen nicht mehr zu verlieren



Niemals nicht, wir wissen doch ganz genau wie sehr unsere Meinungen an dir zerren, irgendwann wirst du diesen erlegen, und ein paar schönere montieren.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. April 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Niemals nicht, wir wissen doch ganz genau wie sehr unsere Meinungen an dir zerren, *irgendwann* wirst du diesen erlegen, und ein paar schönere montieren.



Das kann aber noch dauern, bisher zwickts noch nicht wirklich


----------



## trek 6500 (25. April 2010)

das weisse bulls kommt gut !!!


----------



## Teddy-bulle (25. April 2010)

So, hier mal eine richtige Waffe 



Rahmen	Cube Team 		1007
	inkl. Schutzfolien und Kettenstrebenblech		
Rahmenschrauben	4x M5x12 Alu		9
Gabel	Rock Shox SID WC 2010		1440
Steuersatz	FSA Cube/  ohne Lagerschalen		100
Kralle			9
Spacer	Vollcarbon		15
Vorbau	Syntace F 109		122
Lenker	Syntace Duralite Carbon 31,8		146
	ohne		
Barends			
Griffe Lenkerband 		35
Stütze	Ritchey Superlogic		180
Sattel	SLR Carbonio schwarz		144
Sattelklemme	Cube		27
Shifter	XTR Rapidfire		215
Schaltwerk	XTR Carbon 		180
Umwerfer	Shimano XTR Top Swing		128
Außenhüllen	Gore 		75
Züge	Gore 		17
Kassette	XTR 11-32		224
Kette	Shimano HG 93		280
Kurbel	XTR inkl. Innenlager Press-fit, ohne kl. Kettenblatt/ demontiert		735
Pedale	Eggbeater SL		270
Bremsen	Formula R1 Carbon, weiß, inkl. Scheiben/ Schrauben/ Adapter		578
Laufräder	Tune King u. Kong, weiß/ FRM 333/ Sapim/ 28l./ 		1245
	Sapim CX-Ray/ Sapim Alu Nippel/ inkl. Schwalbe Felgenbändern 2x		
Spanner	schwarze tune AC 16/17		55
Schläuche Schwalbe XXLight a´110 g		220
Reifen	VR. Rocket Ron 2,1/ ausgewogen		386
	HR Rocket Ron 2,1/ ausgewogen		396

Fett/ Luft/usw./ pauschal			50


*8288*


----------



## Berrrnd (25. April 2010)

geht bestimmt gut ab, aber optisch finde ich es irgendwie total langweilig.

habe aber auch keine ahnung warum!
mag auch der hintergrund sein.


----------



## Kanonental (25. April 2010)

Ich finds geil, das Cube! Der Rahmen sieht so enorm steif aus...


----------



## unocz (25. April 2010)

schönes cube!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (25. April 2010)

>


also ich finde das rad echt gelungen!

farblich top aufeinander abgestimmte komponenten! (rahmen, gabel, bremsen)

für mich DAS schönste cube bisher...

und gewicht auch nice.

...der hintergrund passt so gar nicht zum bike...

P.S.: wieso muss da ein syntace-schriftzug auf der ritchey-stütze sein?


----------



## Clemens (26. April 2010)

Mein Nicolai Helius RC nach kleineren Umbauten über den Winter (Gabel, Laufräder, Pedale, Kette..):





Nicolai Helius RC Size S (2487 Gramm incl. DT-Swiss XR Carbon-Dämpfer), Gabel Magura Durin SL 100mm, XTR Schaltung, XTR 11-34 Ritzelpaket, Race Face Deus XC Kurbel, Eggbeater SL rote Feder, Shimano XTR Naben mit DT XR400 Felgen, Sapim D-Light und 2.25 Racing Ralph, Brakes XTR 180/160mm, Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Flatbar, Ritchey WCS Griffe, Syntace P6 Carbon Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Spanner und Hörnchen, Acros AH06 Steuersatz ... 10,76Kg.


----------



## eviltubbie (26. April 2010)

mein neues 2010er Bike


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (26. April 2010)

augenkrebs......bissl bund was...also mir zu bunt....
teile alle hochwertig aber tut weh beim ansehen...eloxate und farben
passen besonders beim rot nicht zusammen.....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. April 2010)

Technisch sind ja beide erstklassig. Trotzdem gefällt auch mir das Nicolai deutlich besser, das trägt kein gar so wildes Makeup.

Das Cube finde ich auch klasse. 
Syntace als Sponsor, aber gekröpfte Stütze nötig?


----------



## NoBseHz (26. April 2010)

phew das LP da gefallen mir die Bremsen und die Laufräder nich... farblich isses ja mal n Hingucker


----------



## Lollek_303 (26. April 2010)

eviltubbie schrieb:


> mein neues 2010er Bike


Ich sach nur Pornoo..... 
Ich steh voll auf so übertriebene Bikes...
nur leider werde ich mir bestimmt nie eins leisten können...


----------



## Jaypeare (26. April 2010)

Hey, noch ein X-Control. 

Tolles Bike, hab den Kauf von meinem noch nicht eine einzige Sekunde lang bereut. Aber mit der Optik übertreibt LP es bei den neuen Modellen etwas, das will mir einfach nicht so recht gefallen. Bei dem bunten Rahmen ist alles farbige an Anbauteilen gefährlich. Ohne rote Eloxalteile wärs wahrscheinlich stimmiger. Aber dem Fahrspaß tut das ja hoffentlich keinen Abbruch.

Beim Nicolai stört mich rein optisch die weiße Gabel, trotzdem löst das Bild bei mir sofort den Neid-und-haben-wollen-Reflex aus.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (26. April 2010)

ich werd nicolai wohl niemals hypen. die haben für mich mal absolut gar nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (26. April 2010)

gut, dass dus ungefragt einfach rumerzählst  ich will mehr Bilder!!!


----------



## Thomas800 (27. April 2010)

Das Corratec von meinen Kumpel


----------



## Metrum (27. April 2010)

Sag Deinem Kumpel dass es nicht übel aussieht!


----------



## trek 6500 (27. April 2010)

das nico gefällt !!! am  lapierre sind mir zu viele unterschiedliche rot`S ....


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2010)

das corratec ist optisch cool


----------



## Cranck (27. April 2010)

mein Corratec... Neuaufbau Winter 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin N (27. April 2010)

Find ich sehr gut, bis auf den Sattel.
M.m.n. hässlich, aber muss halt zum Gesäß passen


----------



## Cranck (27. April 2010)

danke... 

ich musste den sattel nehmen für meinen elegiösen samtpopo!


----------



## fuzzball (28. April 2010)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> ich werd nicolai wohl niemals hypen. die haben für mich mal absolut gar nichts



gut das du einen Maxiari fährst  asia '-#+*-/


----------



## Lollek_303 (28. April 2010)

Hab jetzt auch ein hartes...


----------



## NoBseHz (28. April 2010)

Rahmen ein alter Hai Light Rahmen?


----------



## Lollek_303 (28. April 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Rahmen ein alter Hai Light Rahmen?



nää....ein ganz neuer Transalp Rahmen...


----------



## borni83 (28. April 2010)

schwAlmoehi schrieb:


> Hier mal das 2009er Black Adder Team mit sagenhafter Austattung :


meinst du speziell die pedale? =)


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2010)

borni83 schrieb:


> meinst du speziell die pedale? =)



Oder den Sattel?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. April 2010)

Oder die heraustechenden Schwalbe Pneus mit der Note Überragend?


----------



## mas0384 (28. April 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2010)

mas0384 schrieb:


> endlich *anständige* Laufräder!! (Mavic Crossride)


----------



## mas0384 (28. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


>


ich weiss, aber im Gegensatz zu den alten Sunringles sind die Mavics um Klassen besser, ein komplett anderes Fahrgefühl! VIEL steifer und viel besserer geradeauslauf! ich bin wirklich froh damit!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2010)

was fuer ein hardcore rennsemmel! sowas brauche wir hier!

oder vllt doch eher Eure CC und Touren-Räder (Bilder und Comments erwünscht!) und das hier war der thread fuer wettkampf raeder,... man weis es net.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2010)

so sprach der herr der ironie.


----------



## mas0384 (28. April 2010)

uhuu, jeder sollte so schlau sein wie du 
glaube ich hab "NUR BILDER" gelesen!?


----------



## Northern lite (28. April 2010)

also ich lese im Titel dieses threads nur:

"Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) - Teil 1"

und nicht: "Cross-Country Race Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) - Teil 1"


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2010)

MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum > Spezielle Bikes  > Cross-Country *Racing*


----------



## rboncube (28. April 2010)

Jetzt gehts schon wieder los

Mutti, hol schon mal Bier und Chips


Die Stütze am Bulls find ich auch sensationell

Gruß René


----------



## schwAlmoehi (28. April 2010)

Joar, aber alles andere ist "sagenhaft"...

Sonst noch was nur weil's ein Bulls ist???
Ihr kommt doch nicht mal mit dem Bike nen Berg hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rseven (28. April 2010)

Schon wieder Diskussionen, Bilder her!








Prägs dir ein No Pain, ich hoffe, dass du es in Finale nur von hinten siehst


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. April 2010)

e alda! wer bist du? willst' krieg?!?! 
faehrste au im vierer? 
aber fuer finale ist das rad sicher nice! ich muss auch erst noch testen, ob ich mit dem fully oder dem hardtail fahre,... aber im 4er werde ich wohl das hardtail fahren, da muss/darf man sich ja net schohnen


----------



## SingleLight (29. April 2010)

schickes Speci, obwohl ich die Mode mit dem umgedrehten Vorbau so langsam nicht mehr ganz verstehe. Die Thomson wäre vielleicht in grade besser, oder? Da der Sattel so weit hinten klemmt!
Viel Spaß mit dem Speci, aber das hat man sicher sowieso.


----------



## corfrimor (29. April 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> obwohl ich die *Mode*  mit dem umgedrehten Vorbau so langsam nicht mehr ganz verstehe.



Wieso "Mode" und was gibt's denn da nicht zu verstehen? Passende Sitzposition?


----------



## Chrisomie21 (29. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> gut das du einen Maxiari fährst  asia '-#+*-/



schön gell. der wiegt 500 gramm weniger, kostet weniger und und und. an dem teil gibt es technisch mal rein gar nichts auszusetzen. würde er 1000 euro mehr kosten, würdest du nachts davon träumen


----------



## fuzzball (29. April 2010)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> schön gell. der wiegt 500 gramm weniger, kostet *weniger und und und.* an dem teil gibt es technisch mal rein gar nichts auszusetzen. würde er 1000 euro mehr kosten, würdest du nachts davon träumen


 
und die Verarbeitung ist *******, nur Gewährleistung, der Rahmen flext und und und....eher ein Alptraum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (29. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> und die Verarbeitung ist *******, nur Gewährleistung, der Rahmen flext und und und....eher ein Alptraum



Die meisten Carbonrahmen werden in Taiwan gefertigt, in Europa und den USA wird meist nur noch entworfen.

Hier die "geheimnisvolle" Rahmenschmiede über die es auch mal einen Artikel in der "Tour" gab:
http://www.martec.com.tw/

Ach so, sorry für *off topic.*


----------



## onkeldueres (29. April 2010)

Ich bekomme echt die Krise. BULLS scheint hier im Thread eine echte nogo Marke zu sein. Wir verkaufen so viele Copperhead,Bushmaste, Black Adder und Konsorten im Shop und haben deutlich weniger Reklamationen wie zb bei Cube oder anderen Marken. Das kann hier sicher jemand erklären oder. Oder erklärt einer von euch warum Karl Platt und Stefan Sahm mit sonem Schrott das Cape Epic laufend gewinnen??


----------



## NoBseHz (29. April 2010)

Dass es im Rennsport nicht wirklich auf die Räder ankommt ist aber auch kein Geheimnis mehr. Ob du jetzt ein Bulls Rahmen oder einen Ghostrahmen hast  bitte welcher normale Mensch verspürt da beim Hardtail nen Unterschied außer Geometrie?


----------



## powderJO (29. April 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> BULLS scheint hier im Thread eine echte nogo Marke zu sein.



du vergisst, dass sich hier im forum nur (selbsternannte) experten rumtreiben und keine laien, denen man so was wie ein bulls andrehen kann. 

mal im ernst: bulls kämpft halt immer noch schwer mit ihrer vergangenheit. denn es ist ja noch keine lichtjahre her, dass bulls vor allem für eins stand: überteuerte zu schwere räder bei mäßiger ausstattung verkauft von meist unkompetenten zeg-händlern.

da braucht es halt noch ein bisschen, bis sich die erkenntnis durchsetzt, dass die teile so schlecht nicht mehr sind.


----------



## dre (29. April 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ich bekomme echt die Krise. BULLS scheint hier im Thread eine echte nogo Marke zu sein. Wir verkaufen so viele Copperhead,Bushmaste, Black Adder und Konsorten im Shop und haben deutlich weniger Reklamationen wie zb bei Cube oder anderen Marken. Das kann hier sicher jemand erklären oder. Oder erklärt einer von euch warum Karl Platt und Stefan Sahm mit sonem Schrott das Cape Epic laufend gewinnen??



... fragte der Giant-Fahrer.


----------



## zuki (29. April 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ich bekomme echt die Krise. BULLS scheint hier im Thread eine echte nogo Marke zu sein. Wir verkaufen so viele Copperhead,Bushmaste, Black Adder und Konsorten im Shop und haben deutlich weniger Reklamationen wie zb bei Cube oder anderen Marken. Das kann hier sicher jemand erklären oder. Oder erklärt einer von euch warum Karl Platt und Stefan Sahm mit sonem Schrott das Cape Epic laufend gewinnen??



Es gibt für mich keine no-go Marken. Das es bei BULL vielleicht ein paar Stänkerer gibt, liegt wahrscheinlich eher an gewissen ZEG Händlern.

Ansonsten hat wohl jeder seine bevorzugte Marke, die eher mit Emotionen, als mit rationalen Entscheidungen zusammenhängt.

Ich denke, eine Race Bike zwischen 1500  und 2000  fährt sich immer passabel, egal welcher Rahmensticker gerade draugeklatscht wurde.


----------



## NoBseHz (29. April 2010)

so isses ja nunmal auch. Ich mag nur keine Versenderbikes, ich kauf lieber beim Fachhändler. Aber technisch.. *******gal


----------



## powderJO (29. April 2010)

stimmt imho nicht so ganz bzw nur dann, wenn du "technisch" nur auf die reine funktion der anbauteile des rahmens beziehst. bezieht man aber die geo mit ein - was man tun muss zwangsläufig - hast du zwischen den einzelnen marke teilweise gravierende unterschiede.


----------



## NoBseHz (29. April 2010)

teilweise ja


----------



## brahe (29. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> und die Verarbeitung ist *******, nur Gewährleistung, der Rahmen flext und und und....eher ein Alptraum



schon mal einen in der hand gehabt oder gat gefahren?
offenbar nicht.
meiner ist bocksteif, astrein verarbeitet und und und...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (29. April 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> teilweise ja



So ich dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben wollen ...

Ich finde jeder Rahmen unterscheidet sich von den anderen und von Hersteller zu Hersteller so wie so!

Oder wie kommen andere Steifigkeitswerte, Gewichte oder gar Bereiche die "flext" wie beim Cannondale Flash zu stande und sind aber nicht bei anderen wieder zu finden. Und wer sich mal auf ein Scott, dann mal auf ein Cannondale dann mal auf ein Merida, Bulls, Hai und was weiß ich setzt wird erhebliche unterschiede merken. Das eine ist wendiger, das andere bäumt sich im Uphill ehr auf wieder rum andere sind agiler oder bringen die Power besser in Vortrieb. Alles eine Sache der Geometrie (wie schon genannt), Steifigkeit, Mix der Komponenten (die Hersteller wählen dies auch nicht blind aus) und viele weiter Faktoren ...

Selbst das Carbon ist nicht überall das gleiche.

Somit hat für mich jedes Modell einer Marke sein Charakter und wenn man es so sagen will seine "Seele" ...


----------



## fuzzball (29. April 2010)

brahe schrieb:


> schon mal einen in der hand gehabt oder gat gefahren?
> offenbar nicht.
> meiner ist bocksteif, astrein verarbeitet und und und...



gehabt nein,
gefahren ja,
gesehen ohne Lackierung ja, grausig wie ungenau die Carbonlagen übereinander gelegt waren und dann versucht wurde mittels Harz (Vermutung sah so aus) die Lücken zu schließen, im Gegensatz dazu ist sogar mein grottiger Taurine Rahmen ordentlich verarbeitet.

Von der absoluten Steifigkeit war er mir zu weich, da ist mir mein Optimo oder ein Argon Alu Rahmen lieber; das muss man aber mögen, dass man jedes Kiesel auf dem Weg spürt.

Das er ein gutes P/L Verhältnis hat ist unstreitig, finds nur nichts besonderes, ähnlich wie beim Scale ist der Hype total überzogen.


----------



## earlofwine (29. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ähnlich wie beim Scale ist der Hype total überzogen.



Du vergisst wie lange dieser Rahmen bereits am Markt und konkurrenzfähig ist. Bei Markteinführung war dieser Rahmen der Konkurrenz weit voraus und hat meiner Meinung nach erheblich zur Verbreitung von Carbon im MTB Sport beigetragen! Ich behaupte sogar, dass es ohne das Scale heute keinen MaxAri zum Spottpreis geben würde.


----------



## zuki (29. April 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> So ich dann auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben wollen ...
> 
> Ich finde jeder Rahmen unterscheidet sich von den anderen und von Hersteller zu Hersteller so wie so!
> 
> ...



Naja, auch wieder wahr. Darum gibt es für mich nur Principia .


----------



## NoBseHz (29. April 2010)

es gibt auch genug 0815 Carbonrahmen, die einfach umgelabelt werden. Aber im Prinzip kommts auf genau ein was an: auf den Fahrer  Meridaracer zieht uns auch noch mitm Hollandrad ab


----------



## Trottel (29. April 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild


----------



## Meridaracer (29. April 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> es gibt auch genug 0815 Carbonrahmen, die einfach umgelabelt werden. Aber im Prinzip kommts auf genau ein was an: auf den Fahrer  Meridaracer zieht uns auch noch mitm Hollandrad ab



Das sind No-Name Rahmen oder Restbeständer der letzten Modellreihe.
Und nur weils No-Name sind heißt es nicht immer das sie schlecht sind.

Klar bei Marken wie Scott, Giant & Co. bezahlt man auch für den  Namen aber ich denke die zerbrechen sich im Büro bei der konstruktion auch die Birne ohne Ende


----------



## Gerrit1972 (29. April 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Die Fahrn doch eh noch mit Vorkriegstechnik...ich sag nur Blattfedern
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hätte gern bilder aus dem wohnzimmer und nicht aus dem bad du fliesenklatscher


----------



## Gerrit1972 (29. April 2010)

José94 schrieb:


> Ich zeig mal mein neues wiegt 9,4 kilo...




gibt es eigentlich noch einen Hersteller der noch einen anderen Rot-Ton anbietet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (29. April 2010)

Meines hat nun einen neuen LRS, Sattel und Griffe.
Was meint ihr: Decals ab oder drauf lassen? Finde sieht eigentlich schon geil aus. Obwohl es farblich gar nicht passen würde.:/








Der neue LRS geht soooo ab! Merklich steifer (der alte war auch Pudding) und mit Felgenband fast 0,5kg leichter. Und der Selle Italia passt echt wie die Faust aufs Auge. Hat mich wahnsinnig gefreut, dass der so gut zum Hintern passt. 
Ihr merkt vielleicht schon, ich bin suuuuuper begeistert!


----------



## Meridaracer (29. April 2010)

ich habe sie ab gemacht


----------



## bene94 (29. April 2010)

Gibts da nen Fotoshop-Künstler, der mit das freundlicherweise machen könnte?


----------



## hardflipper (29. April 2010)

Bene94´s Rad ist eines der schönsten. Cool wäre es, wenn man die Notubesaufkleber in "Wagenfarbe" drucken ließe...


----------



## powderJO (30. April 2010)

ich würde sie auch ab machen- spart auch ein paar gramm ;-) ansonsten ist es ein stimmiges bike - gefallen will es mir aber nicht. liegt aber an mir - finde den scott-schriftzug halt per se und schon immer hässlich...


beim meridaracer finde ich es immer wieder lustig, wie gut benutzername und die bikes, die er bewegt zusammenpassen. erinnert mich immer an die typen, die sich den namen ihrer liebsten auf den arm stechen lassen ... ;-)


----------



## NoBseHz (30. April 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> beim meridaracer finde ich es immer wieder lustig, wie gut benutzername und die bikes, die er bewegt zusammenpassen. erinnert mich immer an die typen, die sich den namen ihrer liebsten auf den arm stechen lassen ... ;-)



hey JO normalerweise beweist du doch auch keine Engstirnigkeit  und du puderst dir bestimmt auch nicht deinen kleinen JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (30. April 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Bene94´s Rad ist eines der schönsten. Cool wäre es, wenn man die Notubesaufkleber in "Wagenfarbe" drucken ließe...


 
Danke!
Weiss nicht, ob ich Geld für Aufkleber ausgeben will, die nach einem Jahr Renneinsatz eh nicht mehr so schön aussehen.

Habe mich entschlossen die Aufkleber ab zu nehmen. Habe mir allerdings überlegt, das ZTR stehen zu lassen und unter das Rocket Ron zu setzen. Wenns doof aussieht, mache ich es eben auch noch ab.


----------



## powderJO (30. April 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> und du puderst dir bestimmt auch nicht deinen kleinen JO



wenn du wüsstest


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> beim meridaracer finde ich es immer wieder lustig, wie gut benutzername und die bikes, die er bewegt zusammenpassen. erinnert mich immer an die typen, die sich den namen ihrer liebsten auf den arm stechen lassen ... ;-)



es ist früher merida gefahren und fährt jetzt halt für cannondale.


----------



## rozis (30. April 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Meines hat nun einen neuen LRS, Sattel und Griffe.
> Was meint ihr: Decals ab oder drauf lassen? Finde sieht eigentlich schon geil aus. Obwohl es farblich gar nicht passen würde.:/


 
Ich würde sie drauflassen, passt doch.
bez. Photoshop, schick mich mal ne PN


----------



## powderJO (30. April 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> es ist früher merida gefahren und fährt jetzt halt für cannondale.



ich weiß das schon - war auch gar nicht böse oder so gemeint. ich finds halt nur lustig und zeigt, das man bei usernamen mindestens soviel vorsicht walten lassen muss, wie dem tattoo mit dem namen der "ewigen" liebe auf dem arm ...


----------



## Meridaracer (30. April 2010)

gib ma bildchen - bin in ner grafikbude tätig und kann das ...


----------



## Meridaracer (30. April 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Gibts da nen Fotoshop-Künstler, der mit das freundlicherweise machen könnte?



gib ma bildchen - arbeite in ner grafikbude und kanns ...


----------



## TheGTI (30. April 2010)

Hier ist meine kleine Rennsemmel.
Hab leider nur ein Bike für alles.
Daher auch die Combo-Pedalen, den großen Rahmen und die Pumpe/Beutel am Sattel


----------



## .floyD (30. April 2010)

geht mir ähnlich, bzw fahre ich größtenteils touren, dementsprechend muss da eben alles dabei sein.

aber ralph hinten und nic vorne ist schon interessant. ich würde das genau umgekehrt fahren. ist das standardausrüstung oder hast du dir das so zusammengebaut?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2010)

was bringt es hinten noch grip zu haben, aber vorne am wegrutschen zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGTI (30. April 2010)

Naja, auf längeren Touren sitzt man ja fast ausschließlich auf dem Bike, somit ist der Großteil des Körpergewichts auf dem Hinterrad. 
-> Hinten der besser laufende Ralph

Cross Country: Viel im stehen fahrend (Körpergewicht vorne): Vorne den Nic, da es dort eh nicht so auf die Rollleistung, dafür auf den Grip ankommt.

Hat sich mM. nach bewährt.. ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## pippinderhobbit (30. April 2010)

najaa.. aber egal wie weit du hinten sitzt, wenns in die kurve geht und du zwangsläufig druck auf dem vorderrad hast sollte das ja nicht wegrutschen.

ich bin übrigens neu hier aber lese schon eine weile mit, der fred gefällt.

ich hab heute nen NN auf vorderrad gemacht, bin davor RoRo gefahren. Jetzt hab ich NN/RoRo (V/H) mal schauen wie es sich am WE fährt ind ob es sich gelohnt hat mehr gewicht in kauf zu nehmen


----------



## TheGTI (30. April 2010)

Da der NN mehr Grip bietet als der RR, rutscht das Vorderrad unter normalen Umständen auch nicht weg.
Für mein Einsatzgebiet, reicht mir der RR hinten auch aus. (Selbst bei Nässe)


----------



## Scaler94 (30. April 2010)

Hier mal mein halbfertiges Rad...






















Gruß Timo


----------



## pippinderhobbit (30. April 2010)

@ theGTI: ich sollte genauer lesen  wir meinen ja das gleiche.

also bist du mit NN zufrieden? ich konnte ihn noch nicht testen und hab so viel negatieves gelesen. wollte es aber auch selbst testen, da NN ja so gut bei den tests weg kam und der RoRo so einen hohen verschleiß hat (ich bin noch student und es hat mich letzte woche 2 RoRo gekostet -.- )


----------



## TheGTI (30. April 2010)

Kein Problem 

Der NN fährt sich im Gelände !gut! , ich werde aber vermutlich bald auf 2x RR wechseln, da mir der NN auf der Straße zu sehr rappelt.

@Scaler: Was fehlt noch?


----------



## Domme02 (30. April 2010)

@scaler geiles bike! sieht schnell aus.

ich vermute mal, dass du den LRS noch tauschen willst. Der past nicht so ganz ins leichte Konzept. richtig?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2010)

TheGTI schrieb:


> @Scaler: Was fehlt noch?



lenkerstopfen


----------



## steve81 (30. April 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Meines hat nun einen neuen LRS, Sattel und Griffe.
> Was meint ihr: Decals ab oder drauf lassen? Finde sieht eigentlich schon geil aus. Obwohl es farblich gar nicht passen würde.:/
> 
> 
> ...



Sch.... ist der Rahmen geil!
Auf jeden Fall die Felgenaufkleber abmachen, rot hat da nichts zu suchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 124102 (1. Mai 2010)

Jopp, ich würde auch sagen, weg mit den aufklebern.
Das Rot passt nicht.

Nur interessehalber, wie sieht es denn gewichtsmäßig aus?

EDIT:


----------



## NoBseHz (1. Mai 2010)

mir gefällt das Bike nicht nur farblich, ich finde die Zusammenstellung der Parts ist auch gut gewählt, kein Schrott und nix überteuertes. Somit hast du ein super solides Bike mit top P/L-Verhältnis


----------



## bene94 (1. Mai 2010)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Jopp, ich würde auch sagen, weg mit den aufklebern.
> Das Rot passt nicht.
> 
> Nur interessehalber, wie sieht es denn gewichtsmäßig aus?
> ...


 
Danke für die Bildbearbeitung!
Gefällt mir sehr gut ohne. Werde ich heute noch abnehmen.

Gewichtsmässig sinds rechnerisch 9900g. Bin aber eher pessimistisch eingestellt, also sagen wir mal 9999g

edit: Habe einen Fehler bei den Schalthebel gemacht. Habe die letzten zwei Ziffern vertauscht.^^


----------



## bene94 (1. Mai 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> mir gefällt das Bike nicht nur farblich, ich finde die Zusammenstellung der Parts ist auch gut gewählt, kein Schrott und nix überteuertes. Somit hast du ein super solides Bike mit top P/L-Verhältnis


 
Bin auch super zufrieden damit.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (1. Mai 2010)

Das Scott gefällt.


----------



## bene94 (1. Mai 2010)

Felgenaufkleber sind jetzt runter. Habe sogar unglaubliche 2g gespart, von denen ich mir durch die Ventilkappen wieder etwa 0,5g reingehol habe!
Komisch war, dass die Aufkleber auf der Antriebsseite fast nicht runtergingen und auf der anderen ganz leicht. Habe mir die Nägel von den Daumen dabei kaputt gemacht. 
Aber das wars wert. Muss dann nur noch die Reifen austichten.

Edit: Weil ich gerade dabei war, habe ich noch das Rot an den Sattelstreben ab geschrubbt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (1. Mai 2010)

du brauchst keine Ventilkappen, wenn du Tubeless fährst brauchst du nur den Ring als Gegenhalter, wenn du das Ventil ohne Fett reinschwattest dann brauchst du aber den auch nicht unbedingt


----------



## Nordpol (2. Mai 2010)

hier auch mal ein etwas schönere Umgebung...


----------



## invincible (2. Mai 2010)

Das FRM ist echt 'n Sahnestück!


----------



## Alpha2 (2. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## volki3 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich hol schon ma Popcorn....


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2010)

oh nein, gleich gehts wieder los.


----------



## bene94 (2. Mai 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> hier auch mal ein etwas schönere Umgebung...


 
Hammer!!! Einfach nur traumhaft!!!
(bis auf paar Kleinigkeiten wie das Gold und den Spacerturm)


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

das frm ist geil,...schlicht puristisch,... bissle wenig ueberhoeung, aber passen muss es.

dem fahrer des (nicht haesslichen!) cubes lege ich mal den thread ans herzen.

und jetzt MEHR!


----------



## matsch (2. Mai 2010)

Ich nehme mein Rad wieder raus. Diese Seite hat es nicht verdient ;-)


----------



## Scalpi (2. Mai 2010)

@Alpha2

...ich gehe mal davon aus das Du noch Schüler bist - schönes Einsteigerrad mit viel Potential


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha2 (2. Mai 2010)

ich bin zwar kein Schüler mehr, aber als Student kann ich mir neben 2 Autos, einem Motorrad und anderen Hobbys leider kein 3000 Fahrrad leisten

Gruß


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

als einstagerrad: erstmal VIEL fahren, dafuer ist es top


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2010)

doch kein popcorn


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

noe, bin gut drauf und der "junge" ist seit mai 2010 dabei, da kann man noch freundlich sein.


----------



## Alpha2 (2. Mai 2010)

Sorry schonmal fürs OT!

Ich habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich von der Materie keine Ahnung habe und mich hier einlesen und beteiligen wollte. Nach paar Minuten meines ersten Beitrags kommen schon grundlos doofe Kommentare. Der Titel heißt Bilder,  nicht Bilder von "Luxusbikes". Das nimmt mir gerade schon die Lust an diesem Forum! Warum sollte man hier kein gebrauchtes 500 e*ay Rad zeigen? Warum soll ich mir gleich zum Anfang ein teueres Rad zulegen ohne zu wissen ob ich es wirklich nutze?

Nach kurzem durchsuchen des Themas habe ich gesehen das hier schon öfters so gelabert wurde. 
Macht doch ein neues Thema auf:
Schwanzvergleich, mein Rad, mein Haus, mein Auto...

Tut mir auch Leid dass ich hier sowas schreiben muss, aber das musste ich jetzt loswerden. 
Sorry an alle Leser mit Niveau, ich hoffe der Beitrag bleibt noch so lange stehn bis ihn die Primaten auch gelesen haben!

PS: der Junge ist weg und sucht sich ein anderes Forum! Ich will nämlich kein Möchtegernprofi werden sondern jemand bleiben der Spaß an der Bewegung in der Natur hat!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2010)

Alpha2 schrieb:


> Sorry schonmal fürs OT!
> 
> Ich habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich von der Materie keine Ahnung habe und mich hier einlesen und beteiligen wollte. Nach paar Minuten meines ersten Beitrags kommen schon grundlos doofe Kommentare. Der Titel heißt Bilder,  nicht Bilder von "Luxusbikes". Das nimmt mir gerade schon die Lust an diesem Forum! Warum sollte man hier kein gebrauchtes 500 e*ay Rad zeigen? Warum soll ich mir gleich zum Anfang ein teueres Rad zulegen ohne zu wissen ob ich es wirklich nutze?
> 
> ...



Moin,

locker bleiben und nicht jeden und alles so Ernst nehmen!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2010)

es liegt einfach daran dass es für jede art von bike einen eigenen thread gibt.

also erst lesen wo du dein rad postest und dann meckern.
im cc und tourenthread wäre es tatsächlich besser aufgehoben.

ein weißes rad im thread "zeigt eure schwarzen xc-lieblinge" wäre doch auf fehl am platz, oder etwa nicht?
oder ein carbonbomber im titan thread.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

ich war doch echt zahm :/


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2010)

man nopain hast du uns schon wieder einen vergrault.
Aber ma¨nchmal muss man schon ne dicke haut haben hier im vorum.
Tja, nur die sie was wegstecken können überleben hier...sorry, war das aber jetzt nich wegen meinem popcorn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (2. Mai 2010)

@alpha2 
locker bleiben, nicht jeder haut 5000 euro in die bikes rein. 

nopain-nogain, hat tolle bikes, aber ich denke wer soviel geld ausgibt, der verdient damit seinen lebensunterhalt, es ist praktisch sein arbeitsgerät, denn er wäre ja bissel blöd soviel geld auszugeben nur um hier bilder zu posten   glaub mir alpha2,  er muss ja am bike jedes gramm sparen, damit er vorne im rennen dabei ist, so amortisiert sich seine investition in nur wenigen rennen.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich war doch echt zahm :/



Stimmt, hast Du heute Valium genommen?


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich war doch echt zahm :/


 
Ja das warst du echt. Absolut leise man. Da hab ich schon anderes gehört. auch selber.


----------



## KonaSebbel (2. Mai 2010)

Servus,
wollt euch mal meine zwei Bikes zeigen..


----------



## Scalpi (2. Mai 2010)

...es wurden doch keine negativen Komentare zum Bike geschrieben

Jeder fängt mal 'klein' an!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

naja,.. ein racebike war es net. aber ein ausreichender tourer,... darum hab ich ihm freundlich den link zum richtigen thread gezeigt :/

ps.: nein ich verdiene mein geld NICHT mit dem biken (gott  sei dank!)... und ganz vorne bin ich leider au net... aber zumindest dabei:



(muensingen buliga elite)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

das vertex ist geil... auch wenn ich der meinung bin, das weder vertex noch zaskar auf nem carbonrad stehen duerfen  ich haette sie einfach anderst genannt... geil ist es aber allemal!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> naja,.. ein racebike war es net. aber ein ausreichender tourer,... darum hab ich ihm freundlich den link zum richtigen thread gezeigt :/
> 
> ps.: nein ich verdiene mein geld NICHT mit dem biken (gott sei dank!)... und ganz vorne bin ich leider au net... aber zumindest dabei:
> 
> ...


 $
¨schöne weisse weste. Das cube von dir gefällt echt. Die lefty passt super da rein.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2010)

war das mit der startnummer und platzierung eine vorahnung?


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

schoen waer es ... letzte reihe,... finish:75. von 100startern... egal... 2.xc seit 3 jahren (sonst nur marathon und 24h und uni + schaffe).


----------



## IceQ- (2. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> es liegt einfach daran dass es für jede art von bike einen eigenen thread gibt.
> 
> also erst lesen wo du dein rad postest und dann meckern.
> im cc und tourenthread wäre es tatsächlich besser aufgehoben.
> ...


 
nur zur Info: Der CC/Touren Thread existiert noch nicht allzulange. Davor wurden die Leute auch schon fleissig auseinander genommen 

vlt. wäre ein Sticky mit "wütender nopain-nogain Warnung für neue" eine angebrachte sache 

ansonsten noch ein Kommentar zu no pains bild.

ungemein farbenfroh!!!^^ (bezüglich Leuchtfarben) also es sieht okay aus aber ein bisschen rot oder so würe nich schaden.


----------



## Gorth (2. Mai 2010)

Zumindest wars mal wieder schön zu sehen, wie gestört dieses CC-Forum von Fremden mittlerweile wahrgenommen wird...


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Mai 2010)

Naja gibt andere sehr nerdige Foren (hier sind es eben MTB Nerds) wo man auch als Anfänger recht verschreckt wird aber früher oder später gewöhnt man sich dran und merkt irgendwann wie unerfahren man selber war und evtl. noch ist.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2010)

he!
ich wae freundlich und hab ihm nur den thread gezeigt, wo es eher reinpasst.
das er gleich so einschnappt...


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2010)

Auch ich musste zuerst lernen zu leiden, bis wusste wies hier abgeht. hab mich aber mitlerweile daran gewöhnt und komm klar. Jader hat hier mal klein angefangen.

Also, nicht erschrecken lassen.


----------



## unocz (3. Mai 2010)

ich befolge mittlerweile alle befehle anstandslos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (3. Mai 2010)

Mal was zum Thema: Das Rocky rockt

Gruß
Christian


----------



## bene94 (3. Mai 2010)

Mir wurde hier im Forum eigentlich immer geholfen. Trotz der zum Teil dummen Fragen.

Den Rocky-Rahmen habe ich mal bei einem Händler gesehen. Hätte ich gerne mitgenommen...


----------



## hefra (3. Mai 2010)

Mein CC Rad für diese Saison.





Tune KingKong/Aerolite/XMD333 Laufräder,
Schaltung X.0 mit Drehgriff
Umwerfer Red, BBB Schelle Carbonumlenkhebel Selfmade
Tune Kurbel 29FRM 42Stronglight
Innenlager TA Titan 
Stütze Thomson Masterpiece, Titan
Klemme Token Titan
Bremse XTR/Marta/ Scheiben Starlite, Ti Schrauben und Alu KB Schrauben am Hebel
Kasette 11/32 oder 11/34 XT Aluabschlussring
Lenker EC 90 
Vorbau F99 Titan
Sattel Speedneedle
Pedale Eggbeater TI
Reifen Baustelle! Onza, Schwalbe, Larsen der perfekte Reifen fehlt noch...

Es kommen noch Ti Schrauben für die Disc, kurze TI Achsen für die Pedale und ich suche noch ein gutes, leichtes 42er Blatt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2010)

solide, funktionell, PASST!

wegen 42er wuerde ich mal bei starbike schauen. die haben ne ziemlich grosse auswahl an ta blaettern.
hier sollte doch der richtige lochkreis sein, oder?


----------



## hefra (3. Mai 2010)

Funktioniert das TA Blatt vernünftig? Ein mittelmäßiges habe ich jetzt drauf 
Wenn ich umbaue muss es richtig gut schalten.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Mai 2010)

Sehr durchdacht und schaut auch sehr schön aus, das Bergamont.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Mai 2010)

ich fahre das 4arm 42er fuer mitte seit ~1jahr und bin begeistert. gerade in verbindung mit dem xx-umwerfer


----------



## powderJO (3. Mai 2010)

das muss man noch mal zitieren. für mich einer der schönsten und interesantesten ht-rahmen im moment. auch der aufbau gefällt mir gut - bis auf den lrs. bin halt kein fan von systemlaufrädern.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Groudon (3. Mai 2010)

wären die Steuerrohre nur nicht so lang  ... 125mm bei 18" gehen ja noch aber 145mm bei 20" ist doch HÄSSLICH =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (3. Mai 2010)

niemand ist Fan von Systemlaufrädern, der schonmal gute gefahren ist =) ich hab mein SLR ja auch wieder abgegeben freudigen Herzens


----------



## Crash Martines (3. Mai 2010)

Das Bergamont finde sehr schick, besonders den Rahmen. Ich selber würde wahrscheinlich nen bisse mehr rote Akzente setzen aber nun gut, dann müsstestes eben bei "Kunstwerken" nochmal reinstellen=) 
Welche Rahmengröße ist das und was wiegt der Rahmen bzw. auch das Bike? 

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## rboncube (3. Mai 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> niemand ist Fan von Systemlaufrädern, der schonmal gute gefahren ist =) ich hab mein SLR ja auch wieder abgegeben freudigen Herzens



Hab auch welche zu verkaufen. Fast neu und nur wenige km. Stelle mein Rad so selten an der Eisdiele ab, drum brauch ich sie nicht mehr. (Nein, das ist keine Schleichwerbung, sondern eine Feststellung)

Zurück zum Thema.
Das Rocky ist echt klasse. Nur die weisse Fox würde ich gegen eine schwarze Durin mit roter Schrift tauschen. Und natürlich die Laufräder. 
Ein Traumrad

Wegen oben. Einfach PN

Gruß Rene´


----------



## KonaSebbel (3. Mai 2010)

bis jetzt kann ich nix gegen die SLR Laufräder sagen. Finde sie rein von der Optik auch wunderschön. Der LRS von meinem Epic ist halt ein weniger steifer als dieser. 
Das Rocky stand so mit diesen Komponenten bei meinem Händler. Der Preis war unschlagbar gut! Ich musste einfach zuschlagen.. 
Bin auch total begeisert von den Fahreigentschaften von dem Vertex. Es macht richtig viel Spass auf dieser Rakete!


----------



## hefra (3. Mai 2010)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> Das Bergamont finde sehr schick, besonders den Rahmen. Ich selber würde wahrscheinlich nen bisse mehr rote Akzente setzen aber nun gut, dann müsstestes eben bei "Kunstwerken" nochmal reinstellen=)
> Welche Rahmengröße ist das und was wiegt der Rahmen bzw. auch das Bike?
> 
> Grüße
> Patrick



Rahmengröße ist 51. Gewicht habe ich nur inkl Steuersatzschalen, Sattelklemme, Strebenschutz und Innenlager, 1420g. Also nackt knapp unter 1300g.
Das Komplette Rad hatte ich nur mit Trainingslaufrädern am Haken hängen, 9,3 (DT 240s/4.2d/Revo/Aerolite, Larsen TT Faltreifen (die billigen), Tacho und Garmin)
Geschätzt liegt es in Top Ausstattung bei 8,8kg. Könnte leichter, muss aber nicht 
Einzig die Gabel könnte etwas niedriger bauen.


----------



## powderJO (3. Mai 2010)

KonaSebbel schrieb:


> bis jetzt kann ich nix gegen die SLR Laufräder sagen. Finde sie rein von der Optik auch wunderschön. Der LRS von meinem Epic ist halt ein weniger steifer als dieser.
> Das Rocky stand so mit diesen Komponenten bei meinem Händler. Der Preis war unschlagbar gut! Ich musste einfach zuschlagen..
> Bin auch total begeisert von den Fahreigentschaften von dem Vertex. Es macht richtig viel Spass auf dieser Rakete!



der händler fängt nicht zufällig mit "w" an. dann stand ich nämlich auch mal kurz davor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doanthebikeking (4. Mai 2010)

Ihr habt alle sehr schöne Bikes 
Hier mal meins...
(Heute ist mein neuer Sattel gekommen PROLOGO CHOICE MAX PRO   Ti 1.4 Sattel, schwarz/rot  )
Demnächst kommen neue Bremsen, SLX oder Xt ..Ein neuer satz laufräder evtl Mavic Crossride bin noch am überlegen..ansonsten noch ein neues xt verschleissset und ne slx kurbel..


----------



## Metrum (4. Mai 2010)

Egal was jetzt noch dran kommt - wegen der Spacer und dem Vorbau wirst Du wohl eh gesteinigt werden! Es sei denn Du schaffst es noch vorher das Bild zu löschen.


----------



## matsch (4. Mai 2010)

Mensch es geht hier um die Bilder der Bikes. Also nicht so viel gerede! Wer hat den größten den schönsten bla bla ;-)

So und nun noch ein Rad. -Reifen werden wohl wieder auf was Pannen unauffälliges umgebaut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Egal was jetzt noch dran kommt - wegen der Spacer und dem Vorbau wirst Du wohl eh gesteinigt werden! Es sei denn Du schaffst es noch vorher das Bild zu löschen.



es geht hier in keinsterweise darum jemand zu steinigen (DAS kommt erst dann, wenn man mich bloede anmacht).

@doanthebikeking: schaust du mal in dem THREAD. ich denke mal, das dein rad da eher hinpasst und du auch besseres feedback/tips/vorschlaege bekommst, da es hier eigentlich um rennfeilen geht (oder sollte).

@matsch: nachdem ich den rad nun zum x-ten mal sehe: mach doch dne felgenaufkleber rutner, der beisst sich mit dem mango vom wuerger. und der spacer ueber dem vorbau ist au net huebsch  
SO! aber sonst echt schick


----------



## KonaSebbel (4. Mai 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> der händler fängt nicht zufällig mit "w" an. dann stand ich nämlich auch mal kurz davor...



Ja der Händler fängt mit W..... an  habe dort schon einige Räder gekauft. 
War seit Wochen nur am überlegen zwischen dem Vertex und dem Flash (himod2). Die Ausstattung und der Preis waren ausschlaggebend für das Vertex. 
Einfach ein super tolles Rad!!


----------



## Slow (4. Mai 2010)

Das Canyon von Matsch gefällt mir richtig gut! Die Durin passt wie Arsch auf Eimer!

Die Sattelklemme sieht aber schon etwas verloren aus, da die Farbe sich kaum wieder findet. Finde ich an sich schade, da schwarz/weiß-orange sicherlich sehr gut aussieht. Aber wie gesagt, trotzdem ein tolles Rad!


----------



## jaloppy (4. Mai 2010)

find das canyon auch sehr cool. 
was ist das für ne sattelklemme?


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (4. Mai 2010)

Tune Würger.


----------



## powderJO (4. Mai 2010)

KonaSebbel schrieb:


> Ja der Händler fängt mit W..... an  habe dort schon einige Räder gekauft.
> War seit Wochen nur am überlegen zwischen dem Vertex und dem Flash (himod2). Die Ausstattung und der Preis waren ausschlaggebend für das Vertex.
> Einfach ein super tolles Rad!!



sei froh, dass ich mich letztendlich für ein anderes entschieden habe - sonst hätte ich es dir unter umständen ja quasi direkt vor der nase weggekauft ... 

und bei der wahl rocky vs flash hätte ich wohl auch das rocky genommen - gefällt mir noch einen tick besser als das flash.


----------



## Apfelschale (4. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube die Farbe findet sich in den Rahmen Decals wieder, nur gehen
die ein bisschen wegen dem Glanz unter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doanthebikeking (4. Mai 2010)

Danke jungs...wusste nicht das hier renn bikes gezeigt werden.

Kurze frage noch was ist mit den spacern und dem Vorbau ??

Vorbau ist von Pro und kostet 30
und die spacer was ist mit denen??

Danke grüsse


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2010)

nix schlimmes... nur hast du halt eine ... eher race untypische sitzposition  
(und kommt mir net mit kabush! die ausname hat die regel)

den fehler machen viele,... der thread heist ja nur xc bikes... ist aber im racing forum... bissle verwirend


----------



## matsch (4. Mai 2010)

naja das orange findet sich in den kleinen schriftzügen am rahmen schon wieder. das rot auf den felgen ist natürlich nicht so toll. (gebe ich zu) 
jedoch bin ich da nicht so der fanatiker. das ding muss fahren und halten.
danke euch


----------



## Metrum (4. Mai 2010)

@ doanthebikeking

  Ich will Dir noch mal kurz antworten, damit Du erkennst was ich meinte, dass hier andere Bikes präsentiert werden ist Dir ja schon selbst aufgefallen. Was ich mit dem Vorbau meinte hat nix mit dem Preis zu tun sondern eher mit der Neigung (meiner hat das dreifache gekostet  passt aber trotzdem nicht hierher!) Die Spacer verstärken dann noch die Erhöhung des Lenkers, was hier auch schon angemerkt wurde. Und wenn man sich die Mühe machen würde das Bike genauer zu betrachten, dann gehts bei den Pedalen samt Kurbeln los und hört sonst wo auf. Ich sehe mir hier auch gern die Bilder an  würde eines meiner Räder hier aber nie reinstellen, weils einfach nicht hierher gehört.


----------



## #easy# (4. Mai 2010)

das Canyon ist echt schön 

mal sehen ob mein Bike hier rein darf......... habe mal etwas mit rot experimentiert mir gefällt es jetzt ganz gut  Leitungen werden noch gekürzt


----------



## doanthebikeking (4. Mai 2010)

Ja kann ich ja verstehen.
Das ich nicht das beste , schönste bike habe ist mir klar.
kostet auch keine tausende Euro , dennoch bin ich schon über 1000 oder knapp davor.
Eigtl wurde ja auch schon alles gewechselt.
Bis auf die genannten sachen.
Und ich will es mir ja auch schön machen ..hehe..und noch bischen was holen.
Weiss das es kein angriff war von dir  , aber verstehst jeder mag ja sein bike wollte ich damit nur sagen.
Aber ist schon gut 
Macht weiter so 

Aber den Sattel kann ich jedem empfehlen !
Der ist ma geil.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2010)

iiiiiiiiiiiih! ein rizer, pos. vorbau UND ergongriffe!!!
he wolfgang, gehste rotwild fremd? 

ne sieht gut aus, waere mir vorne zu hoch, aber wer's braucht


----------



## Domme02 (4. Mai 2010)

#easy# schrieb:


> das Canyon ist echt schön
> 
> mal sehen ob mein Bike hier rein darf......... habe mal etwas mit rot experimentiert mir gefällt es jetzt ganz gut  Leitungen werden noch gekürzt


 ich kann mich nicht so ganz entscheiden.
Das grün fand ich schon echt gut aber die jetzige ausbaustufe ist auch wieder top!!
Du hast es echt drauf!!


----------



## #easy# (6. Mai 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> iiiiiiiiiiiih! ein rizer, pos. vorbau UND ergongriffe!!!
> he wolfgang, gehste rotwild fremd?
> 
> ne sieht gut aus, waere mir vorne zu hoch, aber wer's braucht



Hi,
ja das mit dem Rizer ist eben so ........ ich finde die Breite und auch die leichte Erhöhung sehr angenehm. Auch im WC gibt es inzwischen ja viele die einen Rizer fahren. Muss aber eben jeder selbst wissen (ist ja auch ok)
gruß
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2010)

auf dem spass bike muss ich au mal nen syntace vector ausprobieren. die 10mm und die leichte kroepfung,... damit koennte ich vllt noch leben.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (6. Mai 2010)

ich find den rizer irgendwie sogar schick. und ich bin sonst auch ein absoluter verfechter von negativ, flatbar, keine spacer und >10cm sattelüberhöhung. aber irgendwie passen sollte einem ein rad ja auch. mir passts halt mit 12cm überhöhung und dem kram


----------



## Meridaracer (6. Mai 2010)

Also mal ganz ehrlich. Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen die Systemlaufräder?

Ich bin letztes Jahr die XTR am Taurin gefahren und dieses Jahr mit den Mavic Crossmax SLR am Flash unterwegs.

OK Sie sind etwas schwerer aber mit 1500g auch kein Weltuntergang. Und was fakt ist sie rollen wie drecksau. Ich sehe immer wieder bei Marathons wie andere sich Bergab weiter abstrampeln während ich es immer mal wieder rollen lassen kann (ja liegt auch an den Reifen). Und im technischeren Gelände komme ich auch besser klar weil ich einfach drüber prügeln kann.

Während ich meinen anderen LRS (Notubes Felge und Cannondale bzw. dt swiss s240 Nabe mit 28 Speichen) ständig nachzentieren muss.

Bei den XTR habe ich mir letztes Jahr nur einmal eine Speich rausgedonnert und das war wirklich ein Schlag vom aller feinsten.
Doch gemerkt habe ich es erst als ein Kollege nach dem Rennen meinte, öhm dir fehlt ne Speiche, weil das Ding lief immer noch runt ...


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Mai 2010)

Also NoTubes Felgen gibts es ja auch mehrere und wenn du ein Materialschinder vor dem Herren bist sind 28Speichen auch fehl am Platze würde ich mal grob sagen.

Ansonsten bekommt man einen ähnlich stabilen und schweren/leichten LRS wie die XTRs bestimmt auch klassich aufgebaut für weniger Geld


----------



## mucho (6. Mai 2010)

fahre die SLRs auch am flash 
taugen mir. ich hätte gern eine bisschen breitere felge aber ansonsten keine probleme.
sie waren am rad dran und werden erst getauscht, wenn ich sie klein bekomme.
wenn man bereit ist deutlich mehr geld rauszuhauen, gibts dafür bestimmt was besseres.


----------



## dragon07 (6. Mai 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer wieder bei Marathons wie andere sich Bergab weiter abstrampeln während ich es immer mal wieder rollen lassen kann (ja liegt auch an den Reifen). Und im technischeren Gelände komme ich auch besser klar weil ich einfach drüber prügeln kann.



Hi

Das ist auch meine Erfahrung nur umgekehrt.
Ich hatte vorher die Crossmax SLR und hab se auch einschicken müssen, dann hielt der Freilauf auch, aber leicht Rollen na das ist was anderes, da sind mir meine Tune Naben um einiges lieber, gut dir ZTR Race Felge ist grenzwertig,  aber bis her habe ich sie nie geschont und ist immer noch takko,

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (6. Mai 2010)

einfach seinen Laufradsatz beim Felix bestellen und nie wieder nachzentrieren


----------



## powderJO (6. Mai 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich. Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen die Systemlaufräder?



zu teuer. denn für das gleiche geld bekomme ich problemlos einen leichteren nicht-system laufradsatz. 
und wenn er ordentlich eingespeicht ist, musst du da auch nix mehr nachzentrieren.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn schon konkret gefragt wird:
Was mich an den SLR noch stört (neben den technischen Nachteilen) ist die grausige Optik. So dezent wie ein pinkfarbener Riesenspoiler.
Genauso passend zu den meisten Rädern wie vorgenannter Spoiler zu den meisten PKWs.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (6. Mai 2010)

back to topic?


----------



## Gottsfeld (6. Mai 2010)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> back to topic?



Find ich auch:




So wie es steht sinds 10,5 kg


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Mai 2010)

Gottsfeld schrieb:


> ...schönes bike...



schönes teil! 

schlicht und schnörkellos.

der (noch) blaue einstellknopf der gabel würde rot eloxiert noch besser zum bike passen. 

gewicht find' ich für ein fully völlig OK.

die satteleinstellung sieht nur etwas komisch aus: tiefe sattelnase.


----------



## onkeldueres (6. Mai 2010)

Kletterst du auffen Baum für dein Foto?


----------



## J.G. (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2010)

was ist das denn fuer ne bremse?


----------



## Baumarktbomber (7. Mai 2010)

Schaut nach Hayes Nine mit Magura Scheiben aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (7. Mai 2010)

Gottsfeld schrieb:


> Find ich auch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich mal wieder ein Backfire

Schönes Rad. Kannst du mal ein besseres Bild reinstellen, damit man mehr Details erkennt. Die 10,5 sind schon sehr optimistisch gesehen. Wiegt ja mein Carbon mit 1350gr LRS/R7MRD/R1 Windcutter 10,2kg.

Gruß René


----------



## subdiver (7. Mai 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> nix schlimmes... nur hast du halt eine ... eher race untypische sitzposition
> (und kommt mir net mit kabush! die ausname hat die regel)



Außer Kabush fallen mir noch Näf, Fumic, Kurschat, Lakata und ca. 1/3 des CC-WC-Starterfeld ein 
Ähnliches kann man auch bei den Frauen im WorldCup sehen.

580mm Flatbar und riesige Sattelüberhöhungen sind oldschool


----------



## SingleLight (7. Mai 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> 580mm Flatbar und riesige Sattelüberhöhungen sind oldschool



Das haben die wenigsten gemerkt und bauen sich immer noch nervöse Bikes auf


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2010)

es gibt noch dinge zwischen "lenker ueber sattel" und "riesige sattelueberhoehung"
genauso wie es was zwischen "58er flat" und "70er rize" gibt


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. Mai 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was ist das denn fuer ne bremse?



sieht nach 'ner günstigen shimano aus.

BR-M575 glaub' ich.

sorry für OT 

P.S.: die noir sieht iwie nicht richtich schwarz, sondern so grünlich schwarz aus...

...dagegen ist die brake schwarz 

'ne bremse a la marta oder juicy ultimate würde dem bike sicher ganz gut stehen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2010)

eben, das dachte ich mir naemlisch au 
passt net sooo 100%ig zur noir


----------



## rossman (7. Mai 2010)

Dann will ich auch noch mal - mein neues für 2010

Schaltzüge werden noch angepasst und Lenker inkl. Vorbau gegen Syntace 109 mit Lowriser Carbon 9° - 680 mm getauscht.
Eventuell kommt noch eine schwarze Kurbel

Gesunde Kritik ist gerne willkommen

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/9/5/9/7/_/large/CIMG1683.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/9/5/9/7/_/large/CIMG1676.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/9/5/9/7/_/large/CIMG1674.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/9/5/9/7/_/large/CIMG1681.JPG


Hoffe es klappt dieses mal mit den Bildern.

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## SingleLight (7. Mai 2010)

Also Kurbel passt doch ganz gut, Vorbau ist doch auch ok, beim Lenker überlege ich ganze zeit, ist der falsch herum verbaut?

Den Lowriser würde ich mir bei dem Bike verkneifen.

Schickes Bike

Gruß
Christian


----------



## rossman (7. Mai 2010)

Danke,

der Lenker ist nicht falsch montiert -ist ein 660 er Ritchey Carbon.
eigentlich wie ein Flat aber Griffposition wie ein Rizer. Fährt sich sehr angenehm. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k786/a15640/wcs-carbon-10d-flat-ud-lenker-318-mm.html?mfid=88


Bin von den geraden Lenkern momentan etwas ab und finde die Low-Rizer sind sehr sicher bergab zu steuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (7. Mai 2010)

Da bin ich echt neidisch. =) Geiles Teil.

Auch wenn ICH eher schwarze Gabel u. schwarzen Vorbau genommen hätte. Dazu Sattel, Griffe und Bremsen in weiß.

So sticht das etwas.


----------



## rossman (7. Mai 2010)

Der schwarze Vorbau kommt ja noch und schwarzen sattel und wieße Griffe habe ich noch. Nur an der schwarzen Gabel harperts 
Habe mir den neuen Rahmen mit den Teilen vom Vorjahr aufgebaut.
Aber mal schauen, das Jahr ist noch lang


----------



## Gottsfeld (7. Mai 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> schönes teil!
> 
> schlicht und schnörkellos.
> 
> ...



Danke, ja der Einstellknopf stört die Optik ein bisschen, aber im Rennen ist es mir egal. Da nerven mich die grauen Bremsleitung auch nicht mehr.
Sattelstellung täuscht ein bischen, liegt wohl an der Perspektive.



onkeldueres schrieb:


> Kletterst du auffen Baum für dein Foto?



Nein, der Trail führt durch einen Art Graben.




rboncube schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Backfire
> 
> Schönes Rad. Kannst du mal ein besseres Bild reinstellen, damit man mehr Details erkennt. Die 10,5 sind schon sehr optimistisch gesehen. Wiegt ja mein Carbon mit 1350gr LRS/R7MRD/R1 Windcutter 10,2kg.
> 
> Gruß René



Danke!
So ich hoffe die Bilder erklären, warum die 10,5kg trotzdem möglich sind.
Mein Rahmen wiegt jetzt mit Dämpfer genau 2,8kg. Der LRS von FRM (28 Speichen) wiegt 1300gr, das X0 Schaltwerk mit Gripshift dürfte auch noch etwas gegenüber deiner X9 Trigger Kombination sparen. Die Sattelstütze wiegt trotz ihrer 400mm Länge nur 190gr. Bei den Pedalen, habe ich sicherlich noch potential, vllt. werde ich im Laufe des Jahres mal mit anderen, leichteren experimentieren.
Somit denke ich sind die 300gr Mehrgewicht gegenüber deinem Carbon erklärbar.


----------



## schtrietfaidor (7. Mai 2010)

Da gerade Aeronzine-Kurbel an der Reihe sind ...
Die aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Vertec Team:






Wurde letztes Wochenende beim ersten Rennen der Saison schon getestet. Die SRAM hakt noch ein wenig, die Kurbel kurbelt aber ganz ordentlich. Evtl. muss aber der XT-Umwerfer noch dem SRAM-Pendant weichen...
Und - ja, es ist ein Crossmax ST. Die weißen Decals und Naben waren in dem Fall (mit) kaufentscheidend 


Und was macht man mit den Alt-Teilen? Die kommen an den Fully-Rahmen, der auf Halde liegt:





Es ist ein 2008er Rattler-SL-Rahmen. Nicht wirklich leicht, aber IMHO solide. An den Komponenten geht sicher noch einiges. Das Fully ist aber (voererst) ein Low-Budget-Projekt  Trotzdem ist die Fuhre erstaunlich steif. Selbst im Wiegetritt ist der Hinterbau ruhig. Hätte ich gar nicht erwartet.

BTW, mir ist bewußt, dass der Material- und Farbmix nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Aber man möge mir verzeihen - es ist sozusagen Version 0.9 

Womöglich der letzte DBR-Rahmen, den ich aufgebaut habe.
Wenn nicht doch nochmal hochwertiges über den großen Teich geschippert kommt...


----------



## EvilEvo (7. Mai 2010)

Die DIAMONDBACK´s: HAMMERGEIL, vor allem das erste


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Mai 2010)

@rossmann

Kannst du bitte mal ein paar mehr Fotos von der Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi zeigen?! Draufsicht, von vorne..    Wäre klasse!!  
Gern auch per PN.


Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (8. Mai 2010)

Fährt dieses Centurion für WOBA?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Mai 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Fährt dieses Centurion für WOBA?



wer oder was ist woba?


----------



## bikeaddicted (8. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wer oder was ist woba?




schnell mal bei google eingegeben:


http://www.woba-radstudio.de/


ich vermute, er meint deren team...


sorry für OT 


P.S.: bald kommt ein update meines bikes


----------



## brndch (8. Mai 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Fährt dieses Centurion für WOBA?



nein für radioaktiv-racing müsste oberfranken sein


----------



## Crash Martines (8. Mai 2010)

So nach dem gelaber mal wieder ein paar Bilder: ....
Kritik aber auch positives sind gerne willkommen. 

















Hoffe es gefällt..

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2010)

die Woche kommt noch ne R7 mit schwarzen Standrohren - das Casting ist jedoch grün und wird umgespritzt... nun die Frage... schwarz?... blau?


----------



## doanthebikeking (8. Mai 2010)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> So nach dem gelaber mal wieder ein paar Bilder: ....
> Kritik aber auch positives sind gerne willkommen.
> 
> 
> ...




Hättest dir mal die RR mit weissen oder evtl grauen streifen holen sollen.
Aber gefällt halt nicht jedem , ich hab sie in rot und ich find die geil 
Meine Nobbys wahren auch gut aber der RR gefällt mir besser


----------



## doanthebikeking (8. Mai 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> die Woche kommt noch ne R7 mit schwarzen Standrohren - das Casting ist jedoch grün und wird umgespritzt... nun die Frage... schwarz?... blau?



SCHWARZ


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2010)

Das Eclipse gefällt mir bis auf die Pedale ausgesprochen gut!
Und am Reaction ist endlich ein schicker Sattel - sehr fein!


----------



## Kaprado (9. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (9. Mai 2010)

Sehr schick, auch ohne Plim Plim


----------



## EvilEvo (9. Mai 2010)

Müsing und Nox sind totschick! Evtl. beim Müsing eine flachere Gabel würde es wesentlich schnittiger machen und misshandel Kette und Schaltwerk nicht so!


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2010)

Sorry für die Bildquali


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Mai 2010)

gefällt mir 

nur der vorbau wirkt zu mächtig (schwarz würde einfach besser passen)


----------



## paradisoinferno (9. Mai 2010)

Kann es sein, dass der Hinterreifen entgegen der Laufrichtung montiert ist? Bug oder Feature?


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Mai 2010)

schick IGGY! 

schwarzer vorbau (und auch gabel) würden mir zwar besser gefallen, jedoch sieht dein bike jetzt mit der 2fach-xtr vieel besser aus, als mit der kcnc. 

wieviel wiegt's jetzt?


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2010)

Ne der Hinterreifen ist richtig montiert.
So wie es da steht mit den RK wiegt es 8761 Gramm!


----------



## unocz (9. Mai 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Hinterreifen entgegen der Laufrichtung montiert ist? Bug oder Feature?



würde ich aber auch sagen, wenn ich mir die schrift angucke


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2010)

Ne. Der ist richtig rum montiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (9. Mai 2010)

also ein fehldruck von conti?


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Mai 2010)

IGGY schrieb:


> ...mit den RK wiegt es 8761 Gramm!



nicht schlecht, herr specht!


----------



## IGGY (9. Mai 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Beide Reifen sind mit dem Pfeil nach vorne montiert!


----------



## volki3 (9. Mai 2010)

Dreh den Hinterreifen... Dann passt es


----------



## mucho (9. Mai 2010)

muss mir gerade echt auf die zunge beißen...


----------



## Himbeergeist (9. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Fehldruck kann evtl. sein. Bei meinen Race Kings (ebenfalls Supersonic) ist die gleiche Schrift auf der jeweils gleichen Seite. Die Reifen sind entsprechend der Laufrichtung aufgezogen, also...


IGGY schrieb:


> ... mit dem Pfeil nach vorne montiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2010)

IGGY schrieb:


> Sorry für die Bildquali



Jetzt gefällt es mir richtig gut, nur der Vorbau, der muss weg!


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2010)

He iggy
sieht besser aus mit der XTR...lass den vorbau und die gabel so. mir gefällts so.


----------



## bene94 (10. Mai 2010)

Mir gefällt der weisse Vorbau in Kombination mit der weissen Gabel auch sehr gut!


----------



## IGGY (10. Mai 2010)

Hier ist mal ein besseres Bild!












Und für alle Zweifler, hier der Beweis!
Hinterrad




Vorderrad


----------



## Dyasound (10. Mai 2010)

Hier mal mein Custom-Made Hardtail. Die HR-Bremse is aufm Weg.


----------



## dahmen75 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch mal dabei:


----------



## warrior bike (11. Mai 2010)




----------



## Matthias3977 (12. Mai 2010)

Hi,

hier mal mein Epic in derzeitiger Ausstattung. Einiges steht für dies Jahr noch an, als erstes warscheinlich einen neuen LRS. Ich weiß leider nur noch nicht was, aber da muss ich mich wohl mal an anderer Stelle mal beraten lassen.



















Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie es Euch gefällt. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## dahmen75 (12. Mai 2010)

Ich finde das Epic Spitze. Gibt es bei Specialized nicht auch so eine Art systemintegrierte Kurbel? Die Gabel ist doch aus so einem Programm. Mir persönlich hätte eine schwarze Marta besser gefallen, die rot/weisse passt aber auch sehr schön zum Rest.
Ich hatte auch mal mit einem S-Works HT geliebäugelt, mich dann aber doch für Cannondale entschieden weil ich die Lefty einfach nur geil finde (Optik & Funktion)... Happy Trails!


----------



## Matthias3977 (12. Mai 2010)

Hi "dahmen75"

die Kurbel werde ich mir vielleicht noch holen, kostet halt ganz schön was.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (12. Mai 2010)

Kaprado schrieb:


>



Sieht schick aus aber ich glaube deine Kette könnte etwas zu kurz sein


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2010)

könnte, muss aber nicht.

fahre auch eine 3fach xtr und 32/11er kassette mit mittellangem sram x.0.
groß / groß geht, ist aber nicht empfehlenswert. macht man ja sowieso nicht.


----------



## Kaprado (12. Mai 2010)

Danke,

das mit der Kette passt schon, dass war wirklich eine seltsame Übersetzung die ich da eingestellt hatte, so etwas macht man ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## NATRIX (12. Mai 2010)

@warrior bike:
Warum eine normale Federgabel...nicht das sie nich passen würde, aber fürs flash gibts doch so eine schöne passende Lefty!!!


----------



## Albenmark (13. Mai 2010)

Klinke mich hier einfach mal so ein , 
Bin noch nicht solange im Forum und Bastel aber gerne mal am Bike rum.





[/URL][/IMG]
Nächste Woche kommt eine Avid Elixir Carbon dran , bin gespannt. 
Leichtbau mach ich nicht mehr da es nie lange hält , um die 12 Kg wiegt der Bock.


----------



## Lady_K (13. Mai 2010)

Echt tolles Foto, stell doch bitte mal eins mit vernünftigen Farben rein und warum soll Leichtbau nicht lange halten???


----------



## Albenmark (13. Mai 2010)

Deswegen ,..... Der Leichtbaurahmen ist mir 2 mal gebrochen , Hollowtech Innenlager halten max 6 Monate , die gabel hat nach 2 Jahren und 3 mal Service die Hufe hochgerissen und ein Photo mit richtigen Farben folgt nächste Woche sobald ich die neue Bremse dran habe. : ))
Das War mein erstes Bike , hat leider nur 2 Jahre alles in allem gehalten , seit dem muss ein Kompromiss her , 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Albenmark (13. Mai 2010)

Ps : 2 Selle Italia Sattel in einem Jahr war auch ärgerlich , ( SLR ) wogen zwar kaum was aber der xt hält länger wiegt halt etwas mehr. is aber I.O. 
Leichtbau nicht um jeden Preis.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2010)

Ohje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (13. Mai 2010)

wasn dit......

:kotz::kotz::kotz:

nicht böse sein aber das geht hier echt nicht.......wow..

wie soll ich jetzt noch einschlafen können, schlimmer als jeder Horrorfilm


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2010)

:kotz:


----------



## Albenmark (13. Mai 2010)

das war damals meine erste cc kiste bevor ich angefangen habe mich mit der thematik richtig auseinanderzusetzen. leider hatte damals ein bikehändler meine unwissenheit ausgenutzt und mir das bike verkauft , dabei mein konto ordentlich geschröpft. : ( 
Nu bin ich eines besseren belehrt und bastel an meinem neuen gefährt rum.
Sorry wenn das tomac für augenkrebs sorgt. war nicht meine absicht. 
Sollte ich mich im Forum vertan haben , klinke ich mich sofort aus. 
Gruss


----------



## CenutrionRadler (13. Mai 2010)

mein radl, ich hoffe ich werde nicht gesteinigt!


----------



## Quator94 (13. Mai 2010)

Das hat wirklich Stil 

Wie oft putzt du es?


----------



## onkeldueres (13. Mai 2010)

Mach doch bitte den Schnee weg,dann kommt das Bike besser zur Geltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (13. Mai 2010)

Wieso denn ist doch das perfekte Schneehasenbild!


----------



## alexftw (13. Mai 2010)

Sehr schicker Bock, sieht schnell aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2010)

Albenmark: jeder faengt mal klein an... ich poste mein 1.rad sicher net hier 

das centurion ist nice, funktionell. TOP!


----------



## IceQ- (13. Mai 2010)

CenutrionRadler schrieb:


> mein radl, ich hoffe ich werde nicht gesteinigt!


 
Ich glaube eine Kollege von mir fährt den Rahmen mit 120mm? Gibt es da ähnliche( die genau gleich aussehen^^) oder zweckentfremdest du den?


----------



## rboncube (13. Mai 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Ich glaube eine Kollege von mir fährt den Rahmen mit 120mm? Gibt es da ähnliche( die genau gleich aussehen^^) oder zweckentfremdest du den?



Das Bike von Centurion Biker ist der Backfire LRS Rahmen mit 100mm. Centurion hat auch noch den Numesis Rahmen, ebenfalls mit LRS System und 120mm im Programm. Dieser Rahmen ist definitiv nicht zweckentfremdet. So wie der da steht gibts nur eins: Vollgas.

Klasse Bike

Gruß René


----------



## Albenmark (14. Mai 2010)

Wow , nice Bike. 
Räusper , habs verstanden. : ) 
Werd mich melden mit Bild wenn ich Richtung 10 Kg komme und ein Bike mit Style hab.
Sorry für den Patzer.
Gruss


----------



## CenutrionRadler (14. Mai 2010)

... freut mich, dass es sich nur mir gefällt. 

@ Quator94: so oft putze ich nun auch nicht. Hatte das bike bereits für die neue Saison vorbereitet und in den Winterschlaf geschickt.


----------



## eddy 1 (14. Mai 2010)

das Centurion gefällt


----------



## svenundjenny (14. Mai 2010)

Kein Text, nur Bild:


----------



## Spinmeister (14. Mai 2010)

Schickes Bike !!! -kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ... - und man hat vor allem eins damit : SPAß !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CenutrionRadler (15. Mai 2010)

... nochmal von der Schokoladenseite


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2010)

Unglaublich gutes Rad. Nicht einmal die weißen Felgen stören in diesem Fall.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es auch genial, sieht echt klasse aus.


----------



## Kevin N (15. Mai 2010)

Wenn der Knopf/Rädl von der Gabel jetzt auch noch rot wäre, anstatt dem blau, dann fände ich es perfekt


----------



## onkeldueres (15. Mai 2010)

Die Felgen fallen wegen dem Schnee nicht so auf.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Mai 2010)

CenutrionRadler schrieb:


> ... nochmal von der Schokoladenseite



Das erste Centurion, das mir gefällt!!!!  

Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn?


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Mai 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn?



scheint 51 zu sein... (oder sogar 56)

sorry für OT...


P.S.: das bike gefällt mir auch richtig gut! 

kabelloser tacho wäre schön.

roter gabeleinstellknopf.

das rot vom flaschenhalter weg.


----------



## LostFocus (15. Mai 2010)

Mein V.XC   
Detail Bilder in meiner Galerie


----------



## Tundra HT (15. Mai 2010)

@Centurionradler

Sehr schönes LRS Centurion!!! Aber bitte fedel die Kette richtig durch dein schönes XTR Schaltwerk!!!!!!!

Lg Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. Mai 2010)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @Taunusteufel
> 
> Sehr schönes LRS Centurion!!! Aber bitte fedel die Kette richtig durch dein schönes XTR Schaltwerk!!!!!!!
> 
> Lg Jan



wie bekommt man denn sowas hin?

das muss doch schön geräusche beim fahren machen, oder nicht?


----------



## Radon_Biker (15. Mai 2010)

Nur Bilder:


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Mai 2010)

schicker tourer!


----------



## Tundra HT (15. Mai 2010)

> wie bekommt man denn sowas hin?
> 
> das muss doch schön geräusche beim fahren machen, oder nicht?



Das muß schon Geräusche beim einstellen der Schaltung gemacht haben...


----------



## bikeaddicted (15. Mai 2010)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> ... Aber bitte fedel die Kette richtig durch dein schönes XTR Schaltwerk!!!!!!!
> 
> Lg Jan



ach du sch****!!!

hab' ich gar nicht gesehen...

der ist bestimmt nicht so damit gefahren...

oder etwas doch



P.S.: das centurion ist nicht von taunusteufel, sondern CenturionRadler


----------



## Radon_Biker (15. Mai 2010)

Also ich hatte das auch mal, als ich flüchtig die Kette vernietet hatte, 
aber das wir mir aufgefallen, eh ich meine Straße raus gefahren war, das verursacht nen richtiges "rattern"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Mai 2010)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @Centurionradler
> 
> Aber bitte fedel die Kette richtig durch dein schönes XTR Schaltwerk!!!!!!!
> 
> Lg Jan





Hammer,hab ich eben erst gemerkt!!    
(Is´ mir aber auch schon in Hektik passiert - hab´s aber spätestens vor dem Foto noch gemerkt..   )


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Mai 2010)

ein schicker TOURER, alles sauber gemacht... echt nett. 
aber wenn ich dann die tachokabel verlegung sehe wird mir uebel!
(ganz zu schweigen, das es eigentlich im flaschen thread ist )


----------



## Northern lite (16. Mai 2010)

ist der Rahmen nicht eher für 80 bis 100mm Federweg ausgelegt??

die 120mm sehen schon recht stelzig aus. Und ist es nicht recht träge zu lenken?


----------



## Radon_Biker (16. Mai 2010)

Ursrpünglich war sie im Komplettrad damals mit 100 mm verbaut,
wofür der Rahmen gemacht ist - Kein Ahnung!
Hab sie beim Service auf 120 mm hoch getan, dafür unterm Vorbau nen Spacer entfernt, und das Dingen fährt sich super!

In Kombi mit dem Adjust Hebel kann man auf Feld/Waldwegen über schön drüber Bügeln, da ich sie dnn ganz Weich fahre,
und im  Gelände dann etwas härter, dann kommt man da auch ganz gut durch.
Gut jetzt kommen wieder die Leute, die sagen, man braucht für alles ein 150 mm fully,
aber ich sage euch, jeden Trail, den ich hier in der Umgebung kenne und fharen will fahre ich mit meinem 120 mm hardtail, mal mehr, mal weniger schnell, aber ich ahbe spaß dabei, ich komm überall runter und rauf, und es ist eine Herrausforderrung manchmal!
Und am Wochenende kann mit der Famillie damit auch noch ne Tour fahren.

Für mich das pefekte Allround Bike!


----------



## famagoer (16. Mai 2010)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Aber bitte fedel die Kette richtig durch dein schönes XTR Schaltwerk!


Und bei der Gelegenheit kann er auch gleich - wenn er schon ein Centurion fährt - seinen Nick ausbessern


----------



## unocz (16. Mai 2010)




----------



## CenutrionRadler (17. Mai 2010)

... keine Angst ihr Lieben, hatte die Kette neu aufgezogen und da ist mir dieses kleine Mißgeschick unterlaufen, bin natürlich so nicht gefahren aber was für Adleraugen manch einer hier hat!

- das nächste Mal ein pic mit dem Titel "Suche den Fehler im Bild" - 

... die Rahmenhöhe ist 51


----------



## rockshox12 (17. Mai 2010)

Von Heute


----------



## onkeldueres (18. Mai 2010)

Der Rahmen sieht nem Cube AMS CC Rahmen sehr ähnlich.


----------



## rockshox12 (18. Mai 2010)

Das täuscht,  ist halt auch ein Tourer so wie das AMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shorty2682 (18. Mai 2010)

Hier nochmal ein Bild von meinem in der letzten Woche gestohlenen Bike...





Mein FR-/DH-Rad wurde ebenfalls gestohlen...




Falls jemandem die Räder im Raum Dortmund auffallen, bitte melden!!!


----------



## Piktogramm (18. Mai 2010)

Also die Sattelüberhöhung war/ist "nett"
Ansonsten natürlich mein Beileid!


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2010)

Moin
So... ich hab mein Tundra (Rahmen BJ 2003) nun auch (fast) soweit.
Habt ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?!
Vorbau wird noch lackiert...(weiß ABER der WCS Schriftzug am Gabelschaft wird in Form eines schwarzen senkrechten Balkens abgeklebt)
Und Laufräder mit weißen Naben wären schön.... aber die Kohle....

mfg






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eddy 1 (18. Mai 2010)

vorbau bitte nicht weiß machen
felgenaufkleber enfernen und gut


----------



## Himbeergeist (18. Mai 2010)

Find ich auch - Vorbau bitte schwarz lassen.
Und brauchst Du so ewig lange Ventile?


----------



## Jackass1987 (18. Mai 2010)

hier mal mein Bike :






MfG Erik !


----------



## gooni11 (18. Mai 2010)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> Find ich auch - Vorbau bitte schwarz lassen.
> Und brauchst Du so ewig lange Ventile?



Ok... dann würd ich doch sagen bleibt der Vorbau schwarz... und die Ventile.... na ja...............schäm...........hat halt die Schläuche noch..........


Sorry.... ;-)


----------



## eddy 1 (18. Mai 2010)

endlich mal ein Nicolai wo der Hinterbau zum Hauptrahmen passt
die züge vorne sehen etwas wirr aus, aber sonst


----------



## Tundra HT (18. Mai 2010)

Geiles Nicolai!!!!

Nur,.... meine Kurbel würde besser an das Rad passen !

Lg Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## famagoer (18. Mai 2010)

Der Fizik Antares würde sich noch verdammt gut machen am Nicolai:


----------



## bikeaddicted (18. Mai 2010)

schickes nicolai!

stimmig aufgebaut 

100mm FW würden mMn reichen...

...sähe schöner aus...


----------



## Northern lite (18. Mai 2010)

Durch die 80mm FOX ist es sehr agit und schön handlich auf Trails.









Leider wegen 1900g Laufrädern, Hone-Kurbel und nicht allzu leichten Reifen liegt es bei 10,6 kg

Die Kurbel ist aber allein durch ihre Optik gesetzt...ich kenne keine die für meinen Geschmack besser paßt!!!

nächsten geplanten Updates: Windcutter-Bremsscheiben, 1550g Laufräder und Rocket Ron. Damit dürfte ich die 9,9kg locker erreichen.

(Aber erstmal sind neuen Laufräder fürs Rennrad dran)


----------



## Piktogramm (19. Mai 2010)

Wenn du dir schon neue Laufräder kaufst dann gleich leichte und nicht nur halb schwere, sonst sitzt du bald rum und fragst dich, ob du nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen sollst!

Bremsscheiben, wiöllst du vielleicht auf die neuen Magura Storm warten?


----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

Moin moin.....

das Nicolai find ich mal echt geil!!

Hier is meine Rakete....9,8 kg


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend werte XC-Gemeinde!


Hier ist mein X-Lite Offroad mit neuer Kurbel, Kette und RaRa:







kleines Detail:

Schalträdchen by >ALEX<







 Wiegt jetzt 9248,8g. (mit komplettem Tacho)


LRer bzw. die Naben machen bisher keine Probs, bis auf den Fakt, dass man die SSP's ziemlich festhauen muss, um das Lagerspiel zu beseitigen...

Sonst bin ich aber ganz zufrieden.


Demnächst wird die Kurbel getunt (40 bis 50g sollten abgespeckt werden), die Bremsleitungen gekürzt und neue Bremsbeläge (Swisstop) bzw. neue Pelle hinten besorgt.


Bin gespannt, was Ihr zum jetzigen Stand meines Bikes sagt!



P.S.: Benötige/Suche brauchbare/zuverlässige/leichtläufige/leichte Pedale mit rel. großer Auflagefläche a la WCS/Shimpanso. Keine Eggis also...

Fahrergewicht liegt zw. 85 und 90kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

Schwarz ist die Farbe der meisten Träume.....

sieht echt geil aus....mit den wenigen roten Akzenten kommts gut.
Wie lang feilt man den an so nen Röllchen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2010)

danke!

schön, dass es dir gefällt!

wie lange man(n) feilt: kein plan

frag' doch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=95041 an.

er hat mir beide röllchen in ein paar tagen angefertigt.



P.S.: hab' dein fuel schon im cc-tourer-thread entdeckt. 

schei*e mann!

die fuels sehen immmer so verdammt agresiv aus. mir gefällt's!

gewicht auch nice.

es ist nur etwas laut/unruhig aufgebaut (ok, agessiv ist ja meistens nicht besonders ruhig )

ohne hörnchen bzw. mit schwarzen und schwarzer gabel tät's mir sehr gefallen. wäre dann evtl. auch schon langweilig...

vllt. könnt'st die schriftzüge von den felgen machen. stechen sehr in's auge.


----------



## Crash Martines (19. Mai 2010)

Das Müsing gefällt echt super! Spacer noch nen paar weg. 

PS: Schubert man sich bei dieser Sattelposition nicht die Eier weg?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

Danke für Blumen...hat auch Nerven gekostet das Teil.
mit den Felgen geb ich Dir recht.....mal überlegen.
Die Gabel ist mir fast heilig....is ne Athena 348 von 700.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2010)

schön! 

spacer - naja... die über'm vorbau _könnten_ weg. muss ich mal schaun'.


ne, tut man nicht 

wenn die nase weiter nach unten geneigt wäre, täten die sitzknochen schneller (oder überhaupt) weh. weiter rauf mit'er nase wäre dann vermutlich schmerzhaft...

das "säckle"  liegt so aber ohne druck auf'er (sattel)nase auf.

der winkel lässt die einstellung noch heftiger wirken...


dachte, als ich den sattel noch net hatte auch, das sich manch andere mit dieser(o.ä.) position weh tun.



@dreismann: dann wär auch mir die gabel enorm viel wert/sehr wichtig 

"Antifamilienteile" :looooooooool: :jetzt kann ich erst gut schlafen!

da gebe ich dir aber recht, mit dem bequemer sein. vergleich SI Xo mit SN z.B....


----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

Solche Antifamilienteile sind bequemer als sie aussehen.Thema Agressiv
Jetzt wo Deine AM´s ohne Zeugs endeckt hab....
@bikeaddicted: hast doch gesagt dein Säckel hat Luft..also durchatmen 

verabschied mich jetzt mal,muss morgen früh zum Doc
(Hand b. biken angeknackst) 
Viel Spass noch.....ich kann gut schlafen


----------



## diamondbackbike (19. Mai 2010)

Hier könnt ihr mal mein Diamondback bewundern,.... jetzt endlich mit der neuen Reba Race 

Gebt mal ein Feedback ab =) 

Grüße Raphael


----------



## Metrum (19. Mai 2010)

Kann ich´s auch im stillen bewundern?  Ich denke die Fiedbäcks dürften sich in Grenzen halten, da eventuell falsches Forum.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2010)

Habe mir nach langer überlegung mal furious fred zugelegt. muss auch mal die erfahrung mit denen machen. habe sie gleich ausprobiert. na klar werde ich damit nicht gerade ins gigantische gelände gehen aber gebraucht werden sie schon relativ normal. Habe eben bei mir hier viele forststrassen. werde sie aber auch mal bisschen alpine gebrauchen. 
Erster eindruck ist super...auch der grip ist gut.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Habe mir nach langer überlegung mal furious fred zugelegt. muss auch mal die erfahrung mit denen machen. habe sie gleich ausprobiert. na klar werde ich damit nicht gerade ins gigantische gelände gehen aber gebraucht werden sie schon relativ normal. Habe eben bei mir hier viele forststrassen. werde sie aber auch mal bisschen alpine gebrauchen.
> Erster eindruck ist super...auch der grip ist gut.


Ist so ne sache mit den bilder jetzt gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (19. Mai 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Moin moin.....
> 
> das Nicolai find ich mal echt geil!!
> 
> Hier is meine Rakete....9,8 kg



die weissen leitungen besser gegen schwarze tauschen, ansonsten was soll man gegen ein trek sagen können  top


----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

Ja,diesen weißen Züge scheinen nicht jedem zu gefallen.....
zugegeben mittlerweile ist schon viel weiß dran....mmmmh

Heute endlich neue Stütze (funworks,138g)und Sattel (AX-Lightness,94g)
angekommen.


----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

So geschafft....


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2010)

wieso ein AX mit 94 wenn der SN 97g (den normalen meine ich) hat.

zu viel geld?

mehr komfort???

weil seltener?


der sattel sieht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus...

stütze gefällt.

sonst noch laut aber schick 


P.S.: passen muss'er


----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

Weils auf ebay was gutes gab..

Und weil mit Lederüberzug  und bequem ist

Und das wichtigste:   AX - LIGHTNESS  ,baby!!!!!

wollt ich schon immer was haben,von denen.

ps:stimmt,der Sattel sieht a weng lang,geb ich zu.


----------



## Tundra HT (19. Mai 2010)

@Bikeaddicted

Dein Müsing macht gut was her. Sehr stimmiger Aufbau! Jetzt fehlen nur noch hübschere Bremsscheiben . Ashima??? 

Hast du Amclass Naben verbaut??? Wenn ja, kommt mir das mit dem Spiel und der Klemmkraft der Ssp´s sehr bekannt vor.

Gewicht ist auch schön, bei deiner Körpergröße! Vielleicht überholst du ja noch mein Tundra .
Lg Jan


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2010)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @Bikeaddicted
> 
> Dein Müsing macht gut was her. Sehr stimmiger Aufbau! Jetzt fehlen nur noch hübschere Bremsscheiben . Ashima???
> 
> ...



Hey, danke!


Bremsscheiben wollte ich mir irgendwann noch die Hope Floatings holen. In schwarz.

Jo, AM-Naben sind verbaut. Laufen ansonsten ganz ordentlich.


Wär' klasse, wenn ich Dein Tundra (wiegt doch deutlich unter 9, oder?) überholen könnte...

Vielleicht nächstes Jahr...

...halten müssen die Parts aber 


Hast/habt Du/Ihr *'ne Idee*, was *für Pedale* (außer Eggis) ich dranbauen könnte*?*

Wiege zw. 85 und 90kg.


----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

Gibt bei www.bikestore.cc Ritchey Pedale für 69,99 eur und wiegen 208g
laut Angabe.....oder von Look mit nur 130g fürn Hunni.


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Mai 2010)

welche ritcheys? WCS?

Look Quartz Carbon? 130g wiegt EIN pedal... wäre auch zu schön...

der link: http://www.bikestore.cc/look-mtbpedal-quartz-carbon-130g-p-141880.html


SRY für so viel OT!


hmmm... die alternativen sind ja nicht so berauschend...

CB Eggbeater SC/SL ist da sehr interessant für mich. und ohne titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreismann (19. Mai 2010)

ops,das ritchey war ein Roadpedal.....sorry

aber die Look quartz carbon stimmen auch nicht,wer lesen kann hat Vorteile..

ritchey wcs v4 : 248g oder exustar e-pm28ti : 186g www.bike-discount.de
stimmt geb ich Dir recht...aber echte 186...?
Haltbarkeit? Teuer und leicht...


----------



## eddy 1 (19. Mai 2010)

Pedale leicht und mit einschränkungen Eggbeater

Pedale ohne Kompromisse Xt oder Xtr


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Mai 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Pedale leicht und mit einschränkungen Eggbeater
> 
> Pedale ohne Kompromisse Xt oder Xtr



welche einschränkungen bei den eggis?

die SL sind ohne Fahrergewichtsbeschränkung und ohne weiches titan.

klar, die auflagefläche ist jetzt nicht so groß...

XT hab' ich jetzt schon... aber 350g sind echt viel.


----------



## Piktogramm (20. Mai 2010)

Naja die Schneebesen (Eggbeater) sind leider dafür bekannt, dass sie hin und wieder den Lagertot sterben wenn man sie nicht hin und wieder wartet. Auch sollen die Bügel sich in die Schuhe einkraben (je nach Schuh anscheinend unterschiedlich stark) und auch die Bügl sollen nicht jeden Kontakt mit Felsen überstehen (zumindest scheint die Grenze was die Bügel abkönnen unter dem der Shimano Pedale zu liegen).

Relativieren muss ich den Spaß trotzdem, meine angeblich so wartungsfreien Shimano XT sind den Lagertot nach 1 1/2 Jahren gestorben und das bei einer eher lächerlichen Kilometerleistung. Meine XTRs halten, die kommen aber auch seltener zum Einsatz, mal schauen ob ich die klein bekomme (Material Schinden ist an sich nicht das Ziehl aber passiert halt  )


----------



## earlofwine (20. Mai 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Weils auf ebay was gutes gab..
> 
> Und weil mit Lederüberzug  und bequem ist
> 
> ...



Welcher AX Sattel ist das?
Gibt doch gar keinen mit Lederüberzug oder? Und 97gr klingt für AX auch ziemlich schwer.


----------



## subdiver (20. Mai 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> meine angeblich so wartungsfreien Shimano XT sind den Lagertot nach 1 1/2 Jahren gestorben und das bei einer eher lächerlichen Kilometerleistung.



Echt ? 
Meine XT halten bislang seit ca. 13.000 km problemlos 

Vielleicht bist Du aber in den 1 1/2 Jahren mehr an KM gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (20. Mai 2010)

Wenns 4000km waren wars schon gut 

Kann auch ein, dass es ein Montagsmodell ist. Das die XT Pedale leichtes Spiel bekommen ist ja bekannt bei mir war es nur viel zu viel. Will auf keinen Fall sagen, dass es ein Serienproblem ist. Eben nur, dass die SPD Teile nicht unverwüstlich sind.


----------



## dreismann (20. Mai 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Welcher AX Sattel ist das?
> Gibt doch gar keinen mit Lederüberzug oder? Und 97gr klingt für AX auch ziemlich schwer.




Soll das Modell Endurance sein(älteres Modell?);den hab ich auch nur ohne Leder
gefunden,mit ca. 80g.Ehrlich war da auch ein wenig stutzig...
Leder nachträglich,Sonderanfertigung????
Auf der Unterseite steht aber halt:Ax-lightness,Handmade,blabla..
mach mal ein Foto von unten....


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2010)

Als Einschränkung sehe ich bei den Eggbeatern schon, dass man die Auslösehärte nicht einstellen kann.
Beschweren kann ich mich bei den Lagern der Shimano Pedale nicht. Meine (PD-M520) hatte ich damals 6-8000km im Einsatz - danach waren sie zwar schon etwas korrodiert, aber die Pedale liefen noch einwand- und spielfrei. Will ich bei der relativ geringen km-Leistung auch erwarten.


----------



## eddy 1 (20. Mai 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Wenns 4000km waren wars schon gut
> 
> Kann auch ein, dass es ein Montagsmodell ist. Das die XT Pedale leichtes Spiel bekommen ist ja bekannt bei mir war es nur viel zu viel. Will auf keinen Fall sagen, dass es ein Serienproblem ist. Eben nur, dass die SPD Teile nicht unverwüstlich sind.



kaputt geht ohne ausnahme alles

aber bei den shimano pedalen kann ich wenigstens nach 2 jahren 
mal neu fetten und spiel einstellen und hab dan wieder ruhe


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Mai 2010)

Danke Euch!

Das heißt, keine leichten Eggis...

Hatte Mal die Eggbeater C. Hatten Spiel in den Bügeln... wurden sofort vom Verkäufer zurückgenommen und gegen die XT's getauscht.

Meine PD-M770 haben auch schon einige km runter. Bisher einmal zerlegt, geschmiert - laufen besser, als vorher.

Die XTR kann man leider nicht komplett zerlegen...

Da muss ich halt woanders Gewicht sparen...


----------



## subdiver (20. Mai 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Das die XT Pedale leichtes Spiel bekommen ist ja bekannt bei mir war es nur viel zu viel.



Hatte ich auch nach ca. 2.000 km, aber dann neu eingestellt
und seitdem spielfrei


----------



## Piktogramm (20. Mai 2010)

Wie kommst du drauf, dass man die XTR nicht komplett zerlegen kann? Die kann man soch bis auf die letzte Schraube bzw. Kugel der Lager wunderbar auseinander nehmen -.-


----------



## brahe (20. Mai 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Das heißt, keine leichten Eggis...



herrjeh, das wird voellig uebertrieben imho.
ja, sie sind teurer, in anschaffung und laufend.
laufend, weil man ab und an mal die lager tauschen muss. das rebuild kit kost 25 EUR, zeitaufwand allerhoechstens 30 minuten.
und sie brauchen oefter mal fett, zeitaufwand laecherlich.

ob einem das zu viel fuer die doch recht massive gewichtseisparung ist, muss jeder selber wissen. mir isses das fuenfmal wert, zumal die eggies imho in der funktion shimano weit ueberlegen sind.


----------



## rboncube (20. Mai 2010)

brahe schrieb:


> herrjeh, das wird voellig uebertrieben imho.
> ja, sie sind teurer, in anschaffung und laufend.
> laufend, weil man ab und an mal die lager tauschen muss. das rebuild kit kost 25 EUR, zeitaufwand allerhoechstens 30 minuten.
> und sie brauchen oefter mal fett, zeitaufwand laecherlich.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Und optisch gibt´s eh keine Alternative.

Gruß René


----------



## Crash Martines (20. Mai 2010)

Tja und welche würdet Ihr denn empfehlen vom Preis-Leistungs-Gewichts-mäßig? Gibt ja tausende von den Dingern. wiege 70kg und sollte schön leicht sein...sobald Ti dran ist kostet der Spaß 220 Euro, bei 230g, Excustar 100 Euro und 210g

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brahe (20. Mai 2010)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> Tja und welche würdet Ihr denn empfehlen vom Preis-Leistungs-Gewichts-mäßig?



Preis-Leistungs-Sieger duerften die SL sein.
fuer deutlich unter 300 kann man auf gut 150g kommen, aber das ist nicht mehr von der stange. aber leichter & schoener & auch noch guenstiger als 4ti 

wenn du mehr infos brauchst such bitte einen passenden thread oder mach einen neuen auf, das wird hier doch arg OT.


----------



## Meridaracer (21. Mai 2010)

famagoer schrieb:


> Der Fizik Antares würde sich noch verdammt gut machen am Nicolai:



Was sind das für Bänder? Lenkerband?


----------



## bene94 (21. Mai 2010)

Ja


----------



## Scaler94 (21. Mai 2010)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> sobald Ti dran ist kostet der Spaß 220 Euro, bei 230g




220 für die Ti???
Ich hab für die Ti 100 weniger bezahlt.
Und im Internet bewegt sich der Preis auch so um 150


----------



## pippinderhobbit (21. Mai 2010)

so sieht meins im moment aus...


----------



## Lady_K (22. Mai 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Soll das Modell Endurance sein(älteres Modell?);den hab ich auch nur ohne Leder
> gefunden,mit ca. 80g.Ehrlich war da auch ein wenig stutzig...
> Leder nachträglich,Sonderanfertigung????
> Auf der Unterseite steht aber halt:Ax-lightness,Handmade,blabla..
> mach mal ein Foto von unten....


 

hab mir das Bild mal von Scalpi gemoppst




War mal ein Seriensattel - soll extrem bequem sein und sehr langlebig


----------



## doanthebikeking (22. Mai 2010)

Sieht aber extrem kacke aus der Sattel


----------



## dreismann (22. Mai 2010)

Is wohl war so tolle sieht der nich aus(ein Flite Classic is geiler)
er is aber leicht und man sitzt echt bequem
@lady k
so ähnlich sieht er aus;ohne ax schriftzug und anders an den Flanken;ich mach später endlich mal ein Bild davon.



bei uns is Bergkirchweih
schlecht für die Form


----------



## Lady_K (22. Mai 2010)

Also so 'kacke' find ich den Ax gar nicht - da sieht der Speedneedle häßlicher aus - ABER er muss ja dem Allerwertesten passen und nicht dem Auge

Das müsste eines der letzten Modelle von Ax mit Leder sein - die Aufkleber kannst Du übrigens bei Ax nachbestellen - gegen ein gewisses Endgeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreismann (22. Mai 2010)

Cool danke für die Info!!!!
Muss sagen auf den ersten KM bequemer als mein Flite TT

Danke


----------



## Lady_K (22. Mai 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> Cool danke für die Info!!!!
> Muss sagen auf den ersten KM bequemer als mein Flite TT
> 
> Danke


 
...nicht Naß werden lassen und wenn doch mit Lederfett bearbeiten - das Leder ist relativ dünn aber sehr geschmeidig und Reißfest/Langlebig - wird bei Feuchtigkeit aber gerne matt und verwirft sich gerne mal - sie Bild kurz hinter der Klebeübergang - und da war der Sattel noch 'fast' neu.
Soviel ich weiß hat Scalpi den Sattel 4 Jahre auf seinem alten Scalpel gefahren (im Dauereinsatz bei ca. 10 000km pro Jahr) und ist jetzt im weiteren Dauereinsatz auf einem Scott


----------



## nexx (22. Mai 2010)

pippinderhobbit schrieb:


> so sieht meins im moment aus...


Hübsches Bulls! (Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sage )


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Mai 2010)

nexx schrieb:


> Hübsches Bulls! (Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sage )



Geht mir ähnlich. Ich hab Bulls immer noch als scheinbare Billigmarke mit zweifelhafter Zusammenstellung der Ausstattung und vielen versteckten Blendern in Erinnerung. Neulich stand ich mal im Bikeladen vor diversen Bulls und konnte kaum glauben, wie wertig die auf einmal daherkommen. Insbesondere die Rahmenverarbeitung fand ich bemerkenswert.


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. Mai 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ...Insbesondere die Rahmenverarbeitung fand ich bemerkenswert.



ist schon mal jemandem aufgefallen, dass der rahmen des black adder wie ein scale aussieht?


----------



## Kevin.G (22. Mai 2010)

So hier mal mein Bike für 2010 
Neue Reifen Kommen noch 
Bessere Bilder auch 






Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (22. Mai 2010)

In Andenken an meinen ersten CC-Podiumsplatz anno 1990!! auf einem blauen CD hab ich beim HÃ¤ndler spontan einen F5 Rahmen fÃ¼r 330â¬ gekauft und fÃ¼r 200â¬ eine Recon Air ausÂ´m Neurad, dazu beim E eine LX-Mix Gruppe und XT-LaufrÃ¤der mit Furious Fred.

Gesamtaufwand durch vorhandene Teile 900 â¬, eine echte Rakete. Ich bin gerade einen Kurzmarathon (60km) damit gefahren und sag "Sch.... auf das Fullygetue", mein Fully darf jetzt an den Neffen gehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Mai 2010)

@Kevin G.

glänzender auftritt!

was ist das für ein rahmen?


----------



## SingleLight (22. Mai 2010)

Bis auf den neuen Carbon-Rahmen sieht es nach eine Resteverwertung aus?!


----------



## zuki (23. Mai 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Bis auf den neuen Carbon-Rahmen sieht es nach eine Resteverwertung aus?!



Was sieht daran nach Resteverwertung aus. Die hochglänzenden NOS Parts?


----------



## dei_muddi (23. Mai 2010)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2010)

wo gibts den rahmen?

habe ihn bis jetzt eigentlich immer mit cantisockeln gesehen.


----------



## Kevin.G (23. Mai 2010)

Also ist ein Carbotec Carbon Rahmen
Ich hab ihn bei Ebay gekauft und die Sockel rausgeschraubt 
die Teile sind von meinem Stumpjumper weil da der rahmen gebrochen ist


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2010)

achso, also doch noch der alte rahmen.

dachte das schwarze im bereich des schaltzugs wäre farbeim hintergrund.


----------



## Kevin.G (23. Mai 2010)

ja ob alt oder neu war mir im prinzip egal 
ich find die optik einfach hammer und der Preis ist auch ok.
wie gesagt mach heute oder morgen nochmal bilder


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Mai 2010)

Kevin.G schrieb:


> ja ob alt oder neu war mir im prinzip egal
> ich find die optik einfach hammer und der Preis ist auch ok.
> wie gesagt mach heute oder morgen nochmal bilder




Ja, mach mal bitte Detailbilder von dem Rahmen...!!  Mercy!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin.G (23. Mai 2010)

So hier die Bilder.
Mit Neuem Reifen 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/acbm-w-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/acbm-v-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/acbm-x-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/acbm-y-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/acbm-10-jpg.html


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2010)

wo sind sie denn


----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2010)

Kevin.G schrieb:


> So hier die Bilder.
> Mit Neuem Reifen



Ja wo sind sie denn?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2010)

wo bekomme ich jetzt auf die schnelle eine leinwand und beamer her?


----------



## Kevin.G (23. Mai 2010)

ja hab den fehler korrigiert jetzt müsste es klappen


----------



## Kevin.G (23. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich jetzt auf die schnelle eine leinwand und beamer her?



bleib ruhig ich habs schon geändert


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2010)

na das sind doch bilder 

sieht gleich viel besser aus.

'ne schwarze gabel würde gut aussehen...

gewicht?


----------



## Kevin.G (23. Mai 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> na das sind doch bilder
> 
> sieht gleich viel besser aus.
> 
> ...



ja dacht ich mir auch muss nur immer aufs budget schauen :S
also gewicht ist laut personenwaage 11,1Kg


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. Mai 2010)

finde ich auch 

beim gewicht geht aber auch noch einiges... siehe budget


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin.G (23. Mai 2010)

ja lenker-vorbau-sattel werden noch getauscht 
aber für sub 10kg muss ich mich noch anstrengen ;D


----------



## th-smith (24. Mai 2010)

Möchte euch auch mal meinen Schatz zeigen. Hat gestern seine 50,45km Jungfernfahrt mit Bravour gemeistert.


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2010)

Sehr geiles Bike, viel Spaß damit
Wie viel wiegt es denn und warum is da die Performance Variante drauf


----------



## bulldozeNYC (24. Mai 2010)

ich glaub die performance rocketrons waren nicht endlos schwerer als die evo´s, dafür die hälfte billiger!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2010)

ist bei fast allen marken so!
nur ist die gummimischung eben eine andere, und somit ist der reifen nicht nur etwas schwerer, sondern hat auch andere eigenschaften. besonders was den grip angeht.


----------



## maddda (24. Mai 2010)

Bei einem bike dieser Preisklasse finde ich das aber sehr traurig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doanthebikeking (24. Mai 2010)

Finde diese Bikes mit diesen Gabeln, nicht hübsch.
Sieht irgendwie komisch aus.
Klar Preisslich sicherlich nicht billig aber ich finde
1. Sowas braucht KEINER
2. Bekommt man für das Geld ein richtig geiles Rad.
3. Ist es auch nur ein Fahhrad.
4. muss es aber jeder selber wissen 


Mfg


----------



## bene94 (24. Mai 2010)

th-smith schrieb:


> Möchte euch auch mal meinen Schatz zeigen. Hat gestern seine 50,45km Jungfernfahrt mit Bravour gemeistert.


 

Sehr cool!
Ich liebe die Lefty, ne geilere Gabel gibts einfach nicht!
Will auch eine in meinem Scale.


----------



## Kendooo (24. Mai 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Bei einem bike dieser Preisklasse finde ich das aber sehr traurig



Naja, ganz den Grip der EVOs hat das ORC nicht, aber dafür bleiben die Eigenschaften von Anfang bis Ende des Reifenlebens gleich. Und wenn man den Reifen nicht nur zu den Rennen aufzieht, sondern auch zum Training fährt, kann das schon sehr sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Piktogramm (24. Mai 2010)

Fahr mal ne Lefty und du wirst bei jeder anderen Gabel das gewisse Extra an Sahnigkeit vermissen! Optik ist gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig aber Funktion ist unÃ¼bertroffen. Nur das freihÃ¤ndige Fahren wird zum Problem (weil nich mÃ¶glich)

Zu den Reifen: Performance reich aus. Die weichere Mischung der Evo bringt zwar Vorteile (HauptsÃ¤chlich auf trockenem/Steinigem Boden/Wurzeln) aber eben keineswegs in dem Umfang der es rechtfertigt ein 60â¬ Satz Reifen aller paar Wochen auf zu ziehen!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> 3. Ist es auch nur ein Fahhrad.



manche leute tunen ihr auto, andere ihr fahrrad ...

ist eben ein hobby!


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Nur das freihändige Fahren wird zum Problem (weil nich möglich)



Mit ner Lefty kann man einwandfrei freihändig fahren.


----------



## Piktogramm (24. Mai 2010)

OK, ich bin zu doof um mit ner Lefty freihändig zu fahren, muss öfter üben


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> OK, ich bin zu doof um mit ner Lefty freihändig zu fahren, muss öfter üben



Wo soll da der Unterschied zur normalen Gabel sein? Fährst Du auch immer nach rechts? Mal im Ernst...Laufrad mittig eingespeicht? Das könnte das einzige Problem sein...2008 hatte ich auch noch ne Lefty...und coole Merino-Wollärmlinge....


----------



## th-smith (24. Mai 2010)

@ maddda: 
hatte die Performance noch da und wenn sie "verbraucht" sind gibts die EVOs oder evtl. hinten den Ralph

das Gewicht liegt bei ziehmlich genau 11kg (mit Personenwaage)


----------



## Deleted152447 (24. Mai 2010)

Hier nun endlich mal meins, nach langer Umbau-Phase und zwischenzeitlichen Zweifel wieder fahrtüchtig, aber es gibt noch einiges zu tun, als nächstes will ich ne Syntace P6 und ne Tune Speedneedle Marathon verbauen.
Kritik gerne erwünscht, positiv wie negativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Mai 2010)

th-smith schrieb:


> Möchte euch auch mal meinen Schatz zeigen. Hat gestern seine 50,45km Jungfernfahrt mit Bravour gemeistert.





boah!

also die gabel in verbindung mit dem tomac-rahmen find' ich einfach verd*mmt gut!

passt optisch echt mega gut.

was mir nur nicht gefällt sind das kleine KB, die pedale und die schaltröllchen.




doanthebikeking schrieb:


> ...
> Klar Preisslich sicherlich nicht billig aber ich finde
> 1. ...
> 2. Bekommt man für das Geld ein richtig geiles Rad.
> ...



da stimme ich dir zu.

aber 'ne lefty ist definitiv geil  ...

...und die anderen parts kann man ja nach und nach upgraden


----------



## Metrum (24. Mai 2010)

Also die Flasche tut weh in den Augen ansonsten find ich es interessant - ohne mich festlegen zu können aber auf jeden fall besonders.


----------



## Piktogramm (24. Mai 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Wo soll da der Unterschied zur normalen Gabel sein? Fährst Du auch immer nach rechts? Mal im Ernst...Laufrad mittig eingespeicht? Das könnte das einzige Problem sein...2008 hatte ich auch noch ne Lefty...und coole Merino-Wollärmlinge....



Ist nicht meine Lefty/Rad aber an sich würde ich mich extrem wundern wenn das Rad irgend ne Macke hat. Wenn die Räder des Besitzers mal irgend ne Macke haben wird sofort dafür gesorgt, dass alles wieder Tip Top in Ordnung ist.

Ansonsten müsste das Rad welches ja einen Rollwiderstand hat und auf einem Hebel (Achse) sitzt für ein Drehoment sorgen welches die Lefty nach recht lenken lässt. Bis jetzt hat sie das bei jedem Versuch auch gemacht. Vielleicht mach ich mir im Vorhinnein zu viele Gedanken. Muss weiter probieren 

Wieso solld ie Kombi eigentlich in den Augen weh tun, erinnert mich irgendwie ans Cannondale Prophet... sieht recht ähnlich aus und in echt ist das Prohet zwar keine Schönheit wirkt aber vertrauenserweckend


----------



## mete (24. Mai 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> I
> 
> Ansonsten müsste das Rad welches ja einen Rollwiderstand hat und auf einem Hebel (Achse) sitzt für ein Drehoment sorgen welches die Lefty nach recht lenken lässt. Bis jetzt hat sie das bei jedem Versuch auch gemacht. Vielleicht mach ich mir im Vorhinnein zu viele Gedanken. Muss weiter probieren



Ab einer gewissen (sehr geringen) Geschwindigkeit ist das Laufrad durch seine Rotation (Trägheit) so stabil, dass es quasi keinen Unterschied gibt, man kann quasi in Schrittgeschwindigkeit noch halbwegs vernünftig freihändig fahren. Bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten hatte es sich ab und an mal aufgeschaukelt, das lag' aber meiner Meinung auch am Reifen, da ich das auch schon bei konventionellen Gabeln hatte.


----------



## cpm (24. Mai 2010)

Hai!

Nachdem ich meine Neuanschaffung, aufgrund des für ich immensen Federweges bei den Enduros gepostet habe, dort aber belehrt wurde das Enduros keine Lenkerhörnchen haben, hoffe ich hier richtig zu sein ;-)

Mein Wiedereinstiegs-MTB:







 



Haibike Q FS RX

cu, CPM


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Mai 2010)

cpm schrieb:


> Hai!
> 
> Nachdem ich meine Neuanschaffung, aufgrund des für ich immensen Federweges bei den Enduros gepostet habe, dort aber belehrt wurde das Enduros keine Lenkerhörnchen haben, hoffe ich hier richtig zu sein ;-)



hier bist du auch nicht richtig!
versuchs mal im cc und tourenthread.


----------



## hardflipper (24. Mai 2010)

Bin ich hier richtig?


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Mai 2010)

alter Verwalter joa ich denke wenn du damit mal n XC Rennen bestritten hast dann auf jeden Fall


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Mai 2010)

Das erste TOMAC das mir gefällt!! Geschmacksache, aber ich finde es sehr hübsch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (24. Mai 2010)

bei dem hai - bike dachte ich als erstes es wäre ein speci...


----------



## cpm (24. Mai 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> bei dem hai - bike dachte ich als erstes es wäre ein speci...


das liegt am, ähh....., Flaschenhalter ;-)


----------



## bene94 (24. Mai 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> bei dem hai - bike dachte ich als erstes es wäre ein speci...


 

Ich dachte es wäre ein Speci, bis ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe. Selber hätte ich es wohl nie gemerkt.


----------



## dreismann (24. Mai 2010)

Hat ein bißchen was von mehreren abbekommen...(ghost,trek,RM)
aber is......deutsch.

Litevills sind immer spitze


----------



## doanthebikeking (24. Mai 2010)

so war das auch nicht gemeint, klar muss jeder selber wissen.
Ist auch schon bischen was besonderes geb ich ja zu.
Aber die Optik gefällt MIR einfach nicht.
"Bin so ein bike aber auch noch nie gefahren"
Aber viel spass damit 


Hab meins auch schon geupdatet..Neue Crossride's,Slx Scheibenbremsen-Set+ 2 XTR Scheiben 180/160, Slx Shifter und Xt Umwerfer...jetzt kommt ne neue SLx Kurbel samt Innenlager. 
Das reicht für mich ^^
Ich werd bestimmt noch das ein oder andere mal etwas tauschen. XD


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Mai 2010)

th-smith schrieb:


>



boar alda! seehr gelungenes bike! flats gehen an ner race feile zwar eigentlich net, aber das ueberseh ich mal.
SEHR gelungen!

vorschlaege: mach die reifen in der evo version drauf (leichter). 
wie faehrt sich der daempfer? ich hatte nen fox rp23 verbaut, aber wenn sich deiner gut fahert (magura oder?).

nochma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (25. Mai 2010)

@*th-smith: *Kann es sein, dass du bei der Flasche noch für wenig Geld Potenzial hast?


----------



## bikeaddicted (25. Mai 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> (magura oder?).



magura odin 

(von 2004)


----------



## Jonez (25. Mai 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> boar alda! seehr gelungenes bike! flats gehen an ner race feile zwar eigentlich net, aber das ueberseh ich mal.
> SEHR gelungen!
> 
> vorschlaege: mach die reifen in der evo version drauf (leichter).
> ...



OT:

Ich hatte schon einige 2,1"er "Performance" in der Hand, welche wie die EVO um 400 Gramm lagen.


----------



## Gz007 (25. Mai 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Bin ich hier richtig?



immer wieder geil dein 301 . Ein XTR Shadow würde die Optik noch verbessern, aber ansonsten perfekt !


----------



## Deleted 124102 (25. Mai 2010)

Ich finde gerade an dem Rad ist das normale XTR passender.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (25. Mai 2010)

Sowohl das Liteville als auch das Tomac, etwas vom geilsten seit langem hier.


----------



## LostFocus (25. Mai 2010)

Mein Bock


----------



## Kanonental (25. Mai 2010)

Schick schick! Was wiegt das Teil??


----------



## scapin-biker (25. Mai 2010)

Schade, etwas klein das Bild !!!


----------



## Metrum (26. Mai 2010)

Dann machs doch groß! 

Will auch ein VOTEC!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Mai 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Dann machs doch groß!
> 
> Will auch ein VOTEC!



Bevor Du nach einem Votec schreist: Stell Dir lieber mal die Frage, wer Deinen Garantiefall bearbeitet, wenn der Laden in einem Jahr mal wieder pleite is!?


----------



## SingleLight (26. Mai 2010)

ich finde es auch schick


----------



## moloko-c (26. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder ein Epic...


----------



## Dirkinho (26. Mai 2010)

sehr hübsch. Was wiegt der Hobel?


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Sowohl das Liteville als auch das Tomac, etwas vom geilsten seit langem hier.



das tomac sieht imho aus wie direkt aus den 80igern importiert. und das liteville ist für meinen geschmack ein recht langweiliges bike - trotz der roten akzente.


----------



## xyro21 (26. Mai 2010)

mein neustes baby


----------



## bikeaddicted (26. Mai 2010)

das speci gefällt! 

gewicht?


das genius ist auch schick, nur eher AM und nicht XC


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (26. Mai 2010)

coole SLR dran und dann ne SLX Kurbel......so was verstehe ich immer nicht, auf der einen Seite zu teuer, auf der anderen dann wieder sparsam....fährt aber bestimmt ganz nett....


----------



## moloko-c (26. Mai 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> sehr hübsch. Was wiegt der Hobel?



So wie auf dem Foto abgebildet 10,9 kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (27. Mai 2010)

puh als ob an den SLR was cool wÃ¤re.. aber dem Grundgedanken stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Es hÃ¤tten sich sicher auch 260â¬ AMCs gut gemacht mit 1400g statt dem SchrottSLR fÃ¼r viel mehr Geld, wenns schon ein SystemLRS werden sollte. Aber war so sicher n gutes Angebot


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Mai 2010)

Was ist an SLX Kurbeln falsch? Optische passen sie perfekt an das Scott, technisch sind sie nicht schlechter als XT Kurbeln, billiger sind sie auch. Das mittlere Kettenblatt von XT und SLX ist sogar langlebiger als das der XTR (Stahl vs. Titan). Und auch ich frage mich, was an dem Mavic LRS (vor allem im Vergleich zu den SLX Kurbeln) cool sein soll. Aber an dieses Rad passen sie gut...
Bei manchen Leute frage ich mich, warum sie hier Ã¼berhaupt posten, wenn sie es nicht schaffen, weiter zu denken, wenn sie statt XTR und XT mal SLX lesen. 
Ich hab auch XT Komponenten an einem 2000 â¬ Rahmen hÃ¤ngen, oh weh.


----------



## gtbiker (27. Mai 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Was ist an SLX Kurbeln falsch? Optische passen sie perfekt an das Scott, technisch sind sie nicht schlechter als XT Kurbeln, billiger sind sie auch. Das mittlere Kettenblatt von XT und SLX ist sogar langlebiger als das der XTR (Stahl vs. Titan). Und auch ich frage mich, was an dem Mavic LRS (vor allem im Vergleich zu den SLX Kurbeln) cool sein soll. Aber an dieses Rad passen sie gut...
> Bei manchen Leute frage ich mich, warum sie hier Ã¼berhaupt posten, wenn sie es nicht schaffen, weiter zu denken, wenn sie statt XTR und XT mal SLX lesen.
> Ich hab auch XT Komponenten an einem 2000 â¬ Rahmen hÃ¤ngen, oh weh.





Gabs eigentlich schon ne ErklÃ¤rung fÃ¼r die Pedalen und die Flasche am Tomac? Oder soll sich da jeder seinen Teil zu denken?


----------



## LostFocus (27. Mai 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> Schick schick! Was wiegt das Teil??



Unter 10KG


----------



## Kanonental (27. Mai 2010)




----------



## Metrum (27. Mai 2010)

Also die Flasche an dem  Tomac interessiert mich ja auch immer noch brennend - weil die geht gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doanthebikeking (27. Mai 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Was ist an SLX Kurbeln falsch? Optische passen sie perfekt an das Scott, technisch sind sie nicht schlechter als XT Kurbeln, billiger sind sie auch. Das mittlere Kettenblatt von XT und SLX ist sogar langlebiger als das der XTR (Stahl vs. Titan). Und auch ich frage mich, was an dem Mavic LRS (vor allem im Vergleich zu den SLX Kurbeln) cool sein soll. Aber an dieses Rad passen sie gut...
> Bei manchen Leute frage ich mich, warum sie hier Ã¼berhaupt posten, wenn sie es nicht schaffen, weiter zu denken, wenn sie statt XTR und XT mal SLX lesen.
> Ich hab auch XT Komponenten an einem 2000 â¬ Rahmen hÃ¤ngen, oh weh.



Gut gebrÃ¼llt LÃ¶we 
Die Frage ist ob sich das lohnt XTR zu verbauen,sicherlich ist es Shimanos High End.
Aber hÃ¤lt es lÃ¤nger? Verschleiss wird evtl etwas reduziert aber verschwindet ja nicht.
XT/SLX Sind Optisch auch vÃ¶llig ok jenachdem was man mag, und Preissleistung ist TOP.
Zumal man so gut wie alles sowieso wechseln muss frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter.
Aber Gewichtfreaks usw klar XTR.
Mein Bock wiegt bis jetzt 11,4 kg. Ohne Carbon Teile .
Denke zum ende wird er so 10kg wiegen. 
Naja muss jeder selber wissen wer zuviel Geld hat, bitte 
Aber fÃ¼r ne XTR Gruppe mal eben ein 1000er hinzulegen.
Und das jedes bzw jedes 2. Jahr.
Ich fahre mit SLx Shifter/Slx Scheibenbremsen+XTR Bremsscheiben/Slx kurbel...XT Verschleisset,XT Umwerfer,Mavic Crossrides,Schwalbe RR Evo ROT, und ner Tora Solo Air 100mm.

KURZES OT: Will mir "evtl" ein RockMachine Blizzard Rahmen kaufen, ist der ok fÃ¼r das Geld oder gibt es besseres?
Sollte mit DÃ¤mpfer so 500â¬ kosten!
Danke


----------



## xyro21 (27. Mai 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> coole SLR dran und dann ne SLX Kurbel......so was verstehe ich immer nicht, auf der einen Seite zu teuer, auf der anderen dann wieder sparsam....fährt aber bestimmt ganz nett....



hallo, was ist mit der SLX? bin damit bisher echt zufrieden, aber das bike ist ja auch grade mal 5 wochen alt. jedenfalls merke ich keinen qualitätsunterschied zur xt-kurbel an meinem ghost. was spricht denn gegen die SLR´s, außer vielleicht der zugegeben hohe preis? mit den fahrleistungen des bikes bin ich im gegensatz zum ghost jedenfalls mehr als zufrieden. mein revier sind mehr befestigte straßen, rad und forstwege und da sind strecken zwischen 70 und 100 km am stück keine seltenheit. mit dem genius und den SLR´s erreiche ich auf der graden topspeed bis zu 37/38 Km/h und das meine ich sind echt gute werte! zudem werten die SLR´s das bike optisch ungemein auf. kann sein das da nochmal ne andere kurbel rankommt, irgendwann wenn die SLX verschlissen ist. als nächstes kommt erstmal ein kleiner aufsatz (triatlon) auf die neue flatbar, wegen des noch zu verbesserten cw-wertes. das bringt dann nochmal so 2 bis 3 km/h. ich weis, es ist kein rennrad, aber es macht echt voll spaß mit dem genius schnell rumzuheizen und das fahrwerk mit dem twinlocksystem  ist echt spitze, auch für diese zwecke. 
grüßle


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Mai 2010)

xyro21 schrieb:


> ...zudem werten die SLR´s das bike optisch ungemein auf... kommt auf den geschmack des einzelnen an
> ...als nächstes kommt erstmal ein kleiner aufsatz (triatlon) auf die neue flatbar, wegen des noch zu verbesserten cw-wertes...
> ...ich weis, es ist kein rennrad... genau, an 'nem XC-bike hat so'n aufsatz nichts verloren...



.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Mai 2010)

hmmm *Cross-Country Racing*


----------



## sweep (27. Mai 2010)

ne wie geil, kannst du dann pics von dem bike mit Aufsatz reinstellen?


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Mai 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> coole SLR dran und dann ne SLX Kurbel......so was verstehe ich immer nicht, auf der einen Seite zu teuer, auf der anderen dann wieder sparsam....



Hmmm. Ein Freund von mir baut sich gerade ein Bike für 3500 Flocken auf - mit Reba und kompletter SLX-Gruppe, weil er einen tollen Rahmen als Basis gekauft hat und dann halt Parts, die erstmal zuverlässig funktionieren und dabei das Budget nicht völlig sprengen. Soll ich ihm jetzt sagen, dass er sein neues Bike in die Tonne kloppen kann, weil SLX leider total uncool ist?


----------



## th-smith (27. Mai 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> @*th-smith: *Kann es sein, dass du bei der Flasche noch für wenig Geld Potenzial hast?


 

 das ist ne gute SIGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## th-smith (27. Mai 2010)

@  *nopain-nogain* : ja, wie bikeaddicted schon sagt ist es ein, super funktionierender aber leider sehr schwerer (um die 300g glaubeich), magura Odin Plus aus 2005


----------



## doanthebikeking (27. Mai 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hmmm. Ein Freund von mir baut sich gerade ein Bike für 3500 Flocken auf - mit Reba und kompletter SLX-Gruppe, weil er einen tollen Rahmen als Basis gekauft hat und dann halt Parts, die erstmal zuverlässig funktionieren und dabei das Budget nicht völlig sprengen. Soll ich ihm jetzt sagen, dass er sein neues Bike in die Tonne kloppen kann, weil SLX leider total uncool ist?



Ach quatsch!
Wenn er mit mit nem paar gramm pro part leben kann ist SLX schon ok!
Es gibt immer besseres für mehr Geld.
SLX ist in punkto Preiss-Leistung schon echt gut.
Habe von Slx die Scheibenbremse/Shifter und Kurbel und ich finde es sehr geil 
Aufjedenfall ist es nicht schlecht!
Uncool,ist geschmackssache^^

Lg


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Mai 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Ach quatsch!
> Wenn er mit mit nem paar gramm pro part leben kann ist SLX schon ok!
> Es gibt immer besseres für mehr Geld.
> SLX ist in punkto Preiss-Leistung schon echt gut.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort, aber das ist mir schon klar .

Das war als leicht provokante rhetorische Frage gemeint, weil mir die Marken- und Highend-Fixiertheit mancher User hier mitunter ziemlich auf den Senkel geht. Das nimmt ja teilweise schon fast fundamentalistisch-religiöse Züge an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doanthebikeking (27. Mai 2010)

Ok , alles  klar.
Finde aber auch das man es übertreiben kann.


----------



## OneTwo (27. Mai 2010)

obwohl es auch 'nur' eine SLX ist, poste ich mal ...


----------



## scapin-biker (27. Mai 2010)

........, aber dafür ein CUBE ! Sorry

Entschuldige meinen Sarkasmus !


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. Mai 2010)

jo, schwer isser...:http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_2260.htm

290 bis 340g...


----------



## OneTwo (27. Mai 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> ........, aber dafür ein CUBE ! Sorry
> 
> Entschuldige meinen Sarkasmus !



das geht schon in ordnung. aber jemand der 'munich best town in germany' nennt ...


----------



## bene94 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre auch eine SLX-Kurbel und die verhält sich unauffällig.
Würde meins ja zeigen, aber die neue Stütze lässt auf sich warten.


----------



## NoBseHz (27. Mai 2010)

die Kurbel kann sich durchaus unauffällig verhalten, wenn du mit deiner SLX jmd mit XT versägst wirds ihn auch n scheiß interessieren. Über Qualität, Preis, Gewicht und Optik lässt sich klar reden, aber hier is nunma nich der Hollandradthreat sondern der, wies drauf steht


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Mai 2010)

Das Cube gefällt mir. Schön schlicht!


----------



## w.king (28. Mai 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> die Kurbel kann sich durchaus unauffällig verhalten, wenn du mit deiner SLX jmd mit XT versägst wirds ihn auch n scheiß interessieren. Über Qualität, Preis, Gewicht und Optik lässt sich klar reden, aber hier is nunma nich der Hollandradthreat sondern der, *wies drauf steht *



*...(NUR B...!!!!!!!)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (28. Mai 2010)

meiner Freundin hat's innerhalb kürzester Zeit 2 SLX-Schaltwerke komplett zerlegt   sind daher beide net sonderlich davon überzeugt


----------



## SingleLight (28. Mai 2010)

Das Cube ist schnörkellos gut aufgebaut, gefällt mir


----------



## brahe (28. Mai 2010)

xyro21 schrieb:


> was spricht denn gegen die SLR´s



weich, schwer, haesslich. dafuer trotzdem teuer.


----------



## doanthebikeking (28. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub wenns nach paar bestimmten Leuten hier gehen würde hätte jeder das gleiche Fahrrad.

Wir können eigtl froh sein das es soviel auswahl gibt!

Klar manche sachen sind teuer, nicht so haltbar wie andere, sehen besser/schlechter aus ...usw
Aber finde es auch schön sovieles verschiedenes zu sehen.

Und auseinanderfallen werden die auch nicht gleich ^^


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Mai 2010)

Ja, genau, wenn's nach Mavic ginge, gäbe es nur noch Systemlaufräder. Gut, daß der individuelle Laufradbau trotzdem noch nicht ausgestorben ist.


----------



## doanthebikeking (28. Mai 2010)

Klar sind Customs Schön ,einzigartig usw..
Aber sind ja nicht alle SLR schlecht, man kann ja nochmal ein Blick druaf werfen ob alles stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (29. Mai 2010)

LRS sind Geschmacksache.Mir sind schon Tune Naben bzw. CK "um die Ohren geflogen",Mavic Laufräder sind halt Mainstream und nicht sonderlich individuell aber sehr gut.Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden.


----------



## Gorth (29. Mai 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenns nach paar bestimmten Leuten hier gehen würde hätte jeder das gleiche Fahrrad.




Ja genau, Carbonrahmen, Sid Race, DT Swiss Laufräder, F99, Duraflite Flatbar, P6, RoRo und RaRa, XTR/SRAM X.O je nach Konfession. Man sieht ja auch, wem hier applaudiert wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Mai 2010)

ich find's nice,... nur von der scarab halt nich nix, seitdem mir an einem woe 2 verreckt sind... sosnt sehr stimmig und funktionell


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Mai 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> LRS sind Geschmacksache.Mir sind schon Tune Naben bzw. CK "um die Ohren geflogen",Mavic Laufräder sind halt Mainstream und nicht sonderlich individuell aber sehr gut.Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden.



Richtig, LRS sind Geschmacksache! Ich bin auch kein Verfechter von Systemlaufrädern, teilweise sind echt hübsche und gute am Start, aber MAVIC ist sch.....   und zu teuer!!!   
Fahre selbst MAVIC SLR, hätte mir aber lieber selbst ein herkömmlichen LRS aufbauen sollen!! 

Wenn man(n) weiß, dass im Freilaufkörper ein Gleitring sitzt, welcher auf einem eloxierten Teil der Verlängerung Nabe läuft, kann man sich auch vorstellen was passiert, wenn die Eloxalschicht abgewetzt ist..   

Erfahrungen dazu sind unterschiedlich. Bei manchen hält es ewig, manche kennen auch das Problem einer sich auf der Kettenstrebe ablegenden Kette im Freilaufbetrieb.. 
Ich persönlich kaufe kein MAVIC mehr!! => DT SWISS 240S !! 

Aber wie gesagt : ALLES GESCHMACKSACHE !!!


----------



## doanthebikeking (29. Mai 2010)

Also mein Kumpel hat die Mavic Crossride's als Felgenbremsen und ich hab die Crossrides mit Disc und beide LaufradsÃ¤tze laufen sehr gut.
Laufen sauber ohne irgendwelche mucken.
Die frage ist wielang?

Aber fÃ¼r den Preiss von 139â¬ kann ich absolut nicht meckern.
Gibt sicher hÃ¤rtere/steifere oder leichtere usw...aber fÃ¼r den Preiss echt TOP!

Und es fahren ja doch schon mehrere die Crossrides, sicher macht der ein oder andere mal schlechte Erfahrung aber so schlecht kÃ¶nnen die ja nicht sein.

Ich bin zufrieden , und kann Sie bis jetzt nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## doanthebikeking (29. Mai 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> Ja genau, Carbonrahmen, Sid Race, DT Swiss Laufräder, F99, Duraflite Flatbar, P6, RoRo und RaRa, XTR/SRAM X.O je nach Konfession. Man sieht ja auch, wem hier applaudiert wird.



Hier gehts aber nicht um Applaus und man kann auch nichts gewinnen!
Jeder kann sein Bike aufbauen wie er will, es "MUSS" anständig fahren!
Teile kann man austauschen.
Ich für mein Teil würde nie ein Carbon Rahmen wollen, denn ich fahre keine Weltmeisterschaft!!
Und wenn , dann kauft man sich ein anständiges Rennrad, welches dementsprechend leicht ist.
Und nicht ein Mountinbike zum Rennrad ummuddeln!
Ich wette ich bin trotzdem schneller als du mit deiner zusammen stellung denn mann muss auch schon treten!
Naja wer hier Applaus will solch sich halt sowas kaufen...


----------



## Gorth (29. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub du hast das voll in den falschen Hals bekommen 

Der eigentliche Sinn der Aussage sollte Deine bestätigen. Dass nämlich alle mit dem gleichen Rad rumfahren würden, wenn es allen gefallen soll - vermutlich in der von mir  genannten Kombination. 

Btw. Ich fahr auch SLX und 2kg Laufräder. Dafür hält die Karre.


----------



## doanthebikeking (29. Mai 2010)

Joa hab ich wohl missverstanden ^^ SRY!

Soll ja jeder auch machen wie er will, man hat ja auch spass daran.
Nur finde ich diese Wahn "alles muss XTR und 1000 Laufräder und alles Carbon usw und der Lenker ist 12g leichter usw einfach nur daneben.
Aber nun BTT, BILDER BILDER BILDER!

Woher weiss ich wo mein rad am besten hineinpasst?`
Also in welchen Bilder Thread, blicke da nicht durch mit Freeride -CC- Tour- usw ^^


----------



## nauker (29. Mai 2010)

Damits mal wieder Bilder gibt...;-)





10,2 kg

Teileliste im Album


----------



## NoBseHz (29. Mai 2010)

bis auf die Reifen würde ich ma sagen sehr sehr heiße Kiste!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (29. Mai 2010)

Aha- also die Reifen...;-)


----------



## bene94 (29. Mai 2010)

Mir gefällts auch mit den Reifenn sehr sehr gut! (übrigens, was soll mit denen sein?)
Aber die Gabel ist ein wenig nackt.


----------



## Groudon (29. Mai 2010)

Bei unserem gestrigen Rennen in Langenberg (Sachsen) wäre ich über ne Kombi wie NN/NN oder RQ/MK schon froh gewesen. Die Piste war einfach NUR schlamm. Von den 4.5km hattest du vlt 1km, der ohne Dauerschlamm war.

Da kam man mit MK/RK nicht so gut voran...


PS: Geiles Gerät.


----------



## Domme02 (29. Mai 2010)

nauker schrieb:


> Damits mal wieder Bilder gibt...;-)
> Teileliste im Album


bis auf die nackte Gabel ganz schön
Mir macht allerdings der Dämpfer etwas sorgen. Der liegt ja direkt im dreckbeschuss, oder ist das dem egal?


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Na dann mach ich einfach mal weiter..

Hier mal meins,wenns hier falsch ist bitte überfliegen


























Sattel          : Prologo Choice MAX Ti 1.4
Federgabel : Rock Shox TORA Solo AIR 100mm 
Sattelstütze : Ritchey Comp v2
Vorbau         : PRO "31,8"
Lenker          : Fun Works FAT MADDAM 
Griffe           : Lizard Skins Moab
Bremse         : Shimano SLX Scheibenbremse mit 2 XTR Bremsscheiben   160/180mm
Schaltung     : Shimano SLX Shifter Rapidfire 3*9
Schaltwerk    : Shimano XT
Kurbel          :  Shimano SLX
Kette           : Shimano XT
Kranz           : Shimano XT
Rahmen : HAWK Blackline 55 ,2010 das einzigste was noch übrig ist   ...hehe
Pedale          : Bärentatzen Rot ...kommen Plattform Pedale dran.
Umwerfer      : ? Kommt XT dran , müsste Montag hier sein. Brauch eigtl   keinen sieht aber besser aus 
Laufräder      : MAVIC Crossride's
Bereifung      : Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25er Faltreifen EVO ROT
Spanner        : Pitlock
Flaschenhalter : XLC Carbon LOOK ^^
Flasche : Schmolke Carbon

knappe 11 kg 


Vorschläge zur verbesserung und auch Kritik sind willkommen!


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (30. Mai 2010)

ähmmmm cc mit Plattformpedalen....


----------



## rboncube (30. Mai 2010)

Knappe 11 kg? Dann muss der Rahmen schon superleicht sein. Gabel, Laufräder und Pedale sind ja schon mal sackschwer. 
Trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Rad. Rennen fährst du damit wahrscheinlich eh nicht.

Gruß René


----------



## Marc B (30. Mai 2010)

It rides great:


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Mai 2010)

rboncube schrieb:


> Knappe 11 kg? Dann muss der Rahmen schon superleicht sein. Gabel, Laufräder und Pedale sind ja schon mal sackschwer...



Schließe mich dieser Aussage mal an  -  Gewicht scheint mir sehr unrealistisch!!
Und den Rahmen schätze ich nicht sehr leicht ein..!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Ja das kann sein, ist ja auch bestimmt nicht der ... dickste/ beste /stabilste Rahmen.
Aber wird schon nicht auseinanderfallen!

Ja das Rad Komplett lag vor dem Umbau der Kurbel,Kranz,Kette,Innenlager um die 11,4kg...deswegen schrieb ich jetzt ca 11kg. 
Obwohl es vlt sogar noch leichter ist..
 So schwer sind die teile doch garnicht.
Ich bin eh nicht so der Gewicht verfechter...obwohl es schon "leicht "sein soll.
Aber ich achte nicht auf jedes gramm^^
Das soll ja auch keine Feder oder Rennrad werden , sondern ein MTB
Und Rennen fahre ich nicht^^


----------



## Northern lite (30. Mai 2010)

Ich würde auch eher 12kg schätzen


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Denkt ihr ich denke mir das aus...
Ich werde das mal Fotografieren,bin ja kein Lügner 
Was ist denn daran so unrealistisch?


----------



## hardflipper (30. Mai 2010)

Das Rotwild hat was.


----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Schneisenarbeit schrieb:


> ähmmmm cc mit Plattformpedalen....



Nimm das mit dem CC nicht so ernst 
Spielt für mich überhaupt keine Rolle, dran kommt was mir gefällt .
Diese Pedale kommen dran...


----------



## Deleted 124102 (30. Mai 2010)

Wieso postest du dann in einer CC galerie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (30. Mai 2010)

fragen über fragen


----------



## onkeldueres (30. Mai 2010)

Hawk 55?Eher 12 kg.Wenn nicht,auch egal.Stells erst mal richtig ein.Position Bremshebel z.B. Hat die Tora Gabel Cantisockel???Bitte ab schrauben sieht nicht gut aus.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Mai 2010)

doanthebikeking schrieb:


> Nimm das mit dem CC nicht so ernst
> Spielt für mich überhaupt keine Rolle, dran kommt was mir gefällt .
> Diese Pedale kommen dran...






Uiiiii...    

Wir nähern uns eher der knappen 13kg!!!!

Räder mit 11kg sehen anders aus.. (nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Mai 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> ...Hat die Tora Gabel Cantisockel???Bitte ab schrauben sieht nicht gut aus.



jo, hat se 

sieht net gut aus...

zum gewicht: gabel und rahmen wiegen doch schon 4,5kg...

und die pedale: fast schon XC (racing!!!) 


...und ansonsten wäre das rad besser im cc-tourenthread aufgehoben



übrigens: das rotwild finde ich total schick! 

...und die cleane gabel gefällt!


----------



## the donkey (30. Mai 2010)

Meins mit ein paar Änderungen


----------



## bene94 (30. Mai 2010)

Sau cool!
Was ist das für ein Sattel und was wiegt der?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2010)

sqlab

um die 250g.


----------



## the donkey (30. Mai 2010)

Stimmt ist ein SQ Lab 611 Active mit im Vergleich zu anderen schweren 295gr.
Bin aber noch auf keinen so bequem unterwegs gewesen wie bei diesem.
Probier nun schon seit 3 Jahren rum und hab dann mal nicht so aufs Gewicht geschaut.


----------



## bikeaddicted (30. Mai 2010)

mann, ist das canyon schön!

das marta-rot passt sogar zum canyon-schriftzug 

war das so beabsichtigt?

ist bestimmt leicht...

(der sattel ist optisch nicht so der bringer...)

LRS? (Naben? POP?)

maxxis-gelb weg


----------



## the donkey (30. Mai 2010)

Ja war absicht!
Das es so genau wird hätt ich dann auch nicht gedacht.
Sattel gibts schönere stimmt. 
Aber mit mit Bandscheibenvorfall is es besser so
Gewicht wie auf Bildern 9,75 Kg
LRS ist ein Notubes ZTR Podium mit Acros54 Naben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doanthebikeking (30. Mai 2010)

Es ist richtig eingestellt -_-
Oder denkste jeder macht es genau wie du?!
Und ja die Tora hat Canti, was mir eigtl völlig egal ist da ich sie zum super preiss NEU bekommen habe.
Und ihr werdet schon sehen wie schwer es ist, ruhig blut ich mache bald ein Foto .
Oder denkt ihr ich hab mir ne schöne Zahl ausgedacht xD
Und ich gucke nicht auf jedes gramm...nur mal nebenbei..

Habt ja auch paar schöne Bikes hier aber meins ist meins 
Wird ja auch nicht ewig so sein ...


----------



## Tundra HT (30. Mai 2010)




----------



## onkeldueres (30. Mai 2010)

schön agressive Optik


----------



## Metrum (30. Mai 2010)

Das F9 sieht  richtig giftig aus!


----------



## horstling (30. Mai 2010)

@ Kevin G:



Kevin.G schrieb:


> ja dacht ich mir auch muss nur immer aufs budget schauen :S
> also gewicht ist laut personenwaage 11,1Kg


#

Hmmm.- Ich hätte da ´ne schwarze Reba SL 2010 mit Remote-Poploc und würde lieber ´ne weisse fahren . Schaft 195 mm.
Tauscht Du?


----------



## Tundra HT (30. Mai 2010)

@ Onkel... und Metrum

Danke! Wollte die Optik an meinen Fahrstil anpassen :grins:...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Mai 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das F9 sieht  richtig giftig aus!



Da schließe ich mich an!!  

Ist die 960er Kurbel lackiert oder eloxiert???


----------



## Metrum (31. Mai 2010)

Wenn Du halb so biestig fährst wie Dein Bike aussieht, dann ist dort wo *DU* bist offenbar *VORNE*!  
Das Teil sieht aus als wenn es einen gleich anspringen möchte!!! 
Das ist echt mal ein Stevens dass gefällt.


----------



## bikeaddicted (31. Mai 2010)

@tundra HT: ohh, jaa! 

immer wieder schön... und schön agressiv 

stehen noch veränderungen an?


@the donkey: 9,75 kg sind echt gut. schon was für den leichtbau-thread... (klasse, das mit dem rot )

bist bestimmt sehr leicht, wenn du die podium fährst...


@doandthebikeking: es ging darum, dass man die cantis herausschrauben kann 

...und mit dem gewicht: ist gut jetzt... einfach mal ein bild an'er hängewaage posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doanthebikeking (31. Mai 2010)

Klar mache ich , bau nur noch was um...die Tage mach ich dann ein Foto vom Gewicht.


----------



## Crash Martines (31. Mai 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ja war absicht!
> Das es so genau wird hätt ich dann auch nicht gedacht.
> Sattel gibts schönere stimmt.
> Aber mit mit Bandscheibenvorfall is es besser so
> ...



Wollte mal wissen, ob du vielleicht Deine Look Quartz mal gewogen hast!? Wenn ja wie schwer sind die Dinger in echt? 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (31. Mai 2010)

canyon vs. stevens.....

Bei mir gewinnt das Canyon ganz klar, starke Optik, tolle Teilewahl...

glückwunsch zu so einem Bike......

ähmmmm Stevens guter 2.ter Platz....


----------



## the donkey (31. Mai 2010)

Danke
Die Pedale wiegen genau 2 Gramm weniger als vom Hersteller angegeben.
Die Pedale hab ich auch an meinem Merida 96 und die haben das gleiche Gewicht.
Zu meinem Gewicht, das liegt derzeit bei 73 Kg


----------



## Crash Martines (31. Mai 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Danke
> Die Pedale wiegen genau 2 Gramm weniger als vom Hersteller angegeben.
> Die Pedale hab ich auch an meinem Merida 96 und die haben das gleiche Gewicht.
> Zu meinem Gewicht, das liegt derzeit bei 73 Kg


Könntest du es vielleicht mal in Zahlen fassen bzw. GrammAngaben, danke

Grüße


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juni 2010)

Das Stevens mag mir einfach nicht gefallen. Ich habe nichts gegen die Rahmenform und auch nichts gegen die Teile. Ich weiß nicht, was es ist. Da gefallen mir deine Tundras deutlich besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (1. Juni 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Stevens mag mir einfach nicht gefallen. Ich habe nichts gegen die Rahmenform und auch nichts gegen die Teile. Ich weiß nicht, was es ist. Da gefallen mir deine Tundras deutlich besser!



vielleicht gefällt's dir net, weil's ein fully ist? 

(und dazu noch 'ne ziemlich kleine rahmengröße...)


----------



## scapin-biker (1. Juni 2010)

Wollte meins auch mal wieder nach 1 Jahr reinstellen.
Allerdings mit neuem Rahmen.
Kritik und Lob erwünscht.


----------



## dragon07 (1. Juni 2010)

Hi 

@scapin-biker schickes Bike mach mal noch ein paar Fotos und dann mal in Groß.

Grüße Ike


----------



## scapin-biker (1. Juni 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @scapin-biker schickes Bike mach mal noch ein paar Fotos und dann mal in Groß.
> 
> Grüße Ike



Sobalt das Wetter hier wieder besser ist, werde ich meinen ITALIENER artgerecht ausfahren. Dann gibts mehr Bilder.


----------



## the donkey (1. Juni 2010)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> Könntest du es vielleicht mal in Zahlen fassen bzw. GrammAngaben, danke
> 
> Grüße



Ja klar

Gewicht beider Paare leigt bei 236gr.

Gruß


----------



## Max W. (1. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute,

hab da mal ne Frage: Wie bekommt den Schriftzug von Quantec Superlight MTB runter? Kriegt man das überhaupt allein hin, wenn ja wie? Oder muss ich das gute Stück schon "nackt" bestellen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Juni 2010)

Max W. schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage: Wie bekommt den Schriftzug von Quantec Superlight MTB runter? Kriegt man das überhaupt allein hin, wenn ja wie? Oder muss ich das gute Stück schon "nackt" bestellen?



Genau. Beim Drücken des Bestell-Buttons darfste höchstens noch die Socken anbehalten.

Bei meinem RR wurden die Aufkleber separat mitgeliefert, beim Superlight von einem Bekannten dito. 

P.S. Galerie. Fotos und so. Allgemeine Anfragen im Tech Talk...


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2010)

So mein Poison fast fertig:





Es fehlt noch

Bremsleitungen befestigen

YPK Teflon/Carbon Schaltset

Griffe

XT Toppull Umschuppser


Bald kommt noch ne Thomson Elite Sattelstütze 

´So nehmt mich auseinander


----------



## Lollek_303 (1. Juni 2010)

sieht sowiet ganz schick aus....Foto iss ein bissel unscharf...


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2010)

War nur auf die schnelle geknipst, gibt dann bessere in freier Wildbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (1. Juni 2010)

...die Kette nicht vergessen...


----------



## bene94 (1. Juni 2010)

Merkt er dann spätesten am ersten Rennen beim Start.


----------



## maddda (1. Juni 2010)

Jaja...ist noch net drauf, weil wegen umwerfer


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> vielleicht gefällt's dir net, weil's ein fully ist?



Nein, ich habe absolut nichts gegen Fullies.


----------



## doanthebikeking (2. Juni 2010)

@ maddda

Schönes Rad


----------



## maddda (2. Juni 2010)

Danke


So liebe Freunde der Nacht





Wessen Päckchen is heute NICHT gekommen?
Meins

Naja musste mir Shimano Außenhüllen beim Händler besorgen und muss morgen auffer Trainingsrunde im Duisburger landschaftsparkj wohl 1xfach fahren

Das Paket enthält:
XT Topswing
YPK Teflon/Carbon Schaltset
S-Light griffe

Bitte net über den Blauen Strebenschutz, die Griffe oder den FL-Halter meckern, das kommt alles in Schwarz...ist halt noch vom alten bike


Achja und ne schwarze Stütze kommt auch noch


----------



## Northern lite (2. Juni 2010)

dann auch bitte nen schwarzen Vorbau..

so wie es jetzt dasteht (oder hängt  ) will es mir (noch) nicht gefallen....


----------



## Kanonental (2. Juni 2010)

Ihm soll es ja auch gefallen... Bis auf Vorbau und Sattelstütze finde ich es sehr schön


----------



## Metrum (2. Juni 2010)

Ich komm mit der Farbe der Gabelbrücke nicht klar - obwohl ich die Gabel sonst sehr mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prayer (2. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen =)

Das ist mein gutes Stück. Zur Zeit noch mit "Wireless Schaltung" da die Schaltzüge noch nicht eingetroffen sind aber sonst fast fertig. Die Gabel wird noch gekürzt und es folgt ein weißer Sattel und evtl. ein roter Flaschenhalter, mal schaun...

Das Bike wiegt (kaum zu glauben) ganz genau 9954g 

Kritik und Lob sind natürlich erwünscht !


----------



## Waldkauzz (2. Juni 2010)

Absolutes Hammer Bike, gefällt mir richtig, richtig gut !!!


----------



## Groudon (2. Juni 2010)

nice bike

aber wielang ist denn dein VOrbau? 130mm?


----------



## dreismann (2. Juni 2010)

mal ein bißchen anders.....


----------



## Prayer (2. Juni 2010)

120mm, wirkt auf dem bild etwas groß jetz wo du es sagst...sieht aber in echt nicht so "seltsam" aus


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. Juni 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> mal ein bißchen anders.....



...verwackelt 

(wieso nur hast du die athena brücke weggeben??? hättest die brücke doch bezahlen können...Wie kann die brücke denn undicht sein?)



das quantec sagt mir auch zu, nur hätte ich schwarze schaltaußebhüllen, schwarze spacer verbaut.

...die länge der hüllen anpassen 


tu dir/mir/uns nicht den roten flaschenhalter an...


ich glaube auch, dass der weiße sattel sich nicht so gut machen würde...

...'n anderer sattel sollte aber noch ran 


wieso haste die reifen unterschiedlich ausgerichtet?

vorne: ventil>schwalbe-logo
hinten: schwalbe-logo>nüscht


sonst gefällt's aber echt gut 



ach, lupus_bhg: vielleicht gefällt dir ein fully in so kleiner größe einfach nicht 





dreismann schrieb:


> @bikeaddicted
> Hab se doch noch...
> 
> 
> ...




@dreismann: was sollten die denn tun, wenn deine athena undicht ist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prayer (2. Juni 2010)

die züge muss auch unbedingt noch anpassen, dass hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen...danke 

warum meinste das sich n weißer sattel nich so gut machen würde? wegen verfärbungen oder wie? anderer sattel wird kommen, ich muss kann nur leider nich mein ganzes geld in mein bike investieren =)


das mit der reifenausrichtung isn bissl blöd gelaufen, das stimmt...das hintere ventil hat schriftzug abbekomm  hauptsache irgendwo in der nähe von jeglicher beschriftung xD

also das rot soll schon so sein, aber klar..is geschmackssache. ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich die aufkleber vom rahmen entferne, dann würde das rot vllt besser aussehen...aber so gefällts mir jtz erstmal.


----------



## dreismann (2. Juni 2010)

@bikeaddicted
Hab se doch noch...


aber die haben ungefragt ne neue Brücke drauf.....
Nix mehr Orginal


----------



## dreismann (2. Juni 2010)

das Quantec gefällt mir mit dem Rot...
bis aufn Spacerturm.....
der LRS kommt gut mit r. Nippeln.
zufrieden?


----------



## doanthebikeking (3. Juni 2010)

Ja das stimmt, vorallem schönes Gewicht


----------



## malicom (3. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mir auch was neues aufgebaut:






mehr Bilder hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7221957&postcount=738

Gruß Martin


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2010)

sehr schick!

auf den ersten blick passt alles, bis auf die gelben ventilkappen.


----------



## Prayer (3. Juni 2010)

@ dreismann:

mehr als zufrieden!! dadurch das ich hauptsächlich ein anderen sport betreibe, habe ich keine typische radfahrerfigur und nicht das entsprechende gewicht. anfangs war ich leicht skeptisch das es keine gewichtsbeschränkung für den lrs gab, aber mittlerweile habe ich ihn über ein halbes jahr und egal wie das gelände war, nie irgendwas gehabt...
also bin echt hochzufrieden


----------



## Prayer (3. Juni 2010)

@ malicom:

hast du vore deine scheibe falsch rum drauf oder täusch ich mich da grad?!

aber super bike, mir gefallen sogar die gelben ventilkappen, passen zur aufschrift auf den felgenflanken


----------



## OneTwo (3. Juni 2010)

das muesing gefaellt 
wie bist du mit dem KCNC Bone zufrieden?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2010)

malicom schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch was neues aufgebaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vorbau "negativ" drehen und vorne + hinten gleiche Bereifung aufziehen, dann käme noch besser..   
Der 2.2er RK hinten wirkt zu wuchtig gegen den 2.2er MK vorne.
Bremsleitung vorne ist noch etwas lang..  ;-)
Sonst 

Ist das eine 31,6er SASO - Stütze? 
Wenn ja, wo hast du sie her? - Irgendwie sind die 31,6er alle z.Zt. nicht lieferbar..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malicom (3. Juni 2010)

Danke

@Prayer
habe gerade geschaut: Scheibe richtig rum montiert.

@OneTwo
Lenker habe ich auch an meine Cube AMS seit einem Jahr, bin zufrieden. Nur man bekommt kaum Lenkerstopfen, da sehr dünnwandig!

@taunusteufel78
bei negativem Vorbau ist die Sattelüberhöhung für mich zu groß (siehe Spacer!).
MK vorne wollte ich haben (wegen Grip), wenn nichts ist, tuasche ich. Das sind meine erste Contis, bis jetzt nur Schwalbe gefahren.
Die vordere Bremsleitung ist in der Tat noch zu lang. Wird gekürzt.
Saso-Sattelstütze (Ø31,6) ist schon ein Jahr alt, habe ich an meinem Cube gehabt. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## trailblaster (3. Juni 2010)




----------



## Tundra HT (3. Juni 2010)

@Mallicom

Schöner zeitloser Aufbau! In der Kombination sehen die Slr´s auch gut aus.
Habe auch den Kcnc Sc-Bone, habe Isolierband um die Lenkerstopfen gewickelt und dann reingedrückt, hält sehr gut. Wie siehts mit dem Gewicht des Rades aus???


----------



## Tundra HT (3. Juni 2010)

Die Kcnc Sattelstütze überholt in der Popularität glaube ich langsam die schwere aber schöne P6....


----------



## malicom (3. Juni 2010)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @Mallicom
> 
> Schöner zeitloser Aufbau! In der Kombination sehen die Slr´s auch gut aus.
> Habe auch den Kcnc Sc-Bone, habe Isolierband um die Lenkerstopfen gewickelt und dann reingedrückt, hält sehr gut. Wie siehts mit dem Gewicht des Rades aus???



30g fehlen noch (Müsing Flaschenhalter ist noch nicht gekommen) :




Gruß Martin


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Juni 2010)

trailblaster schrieb:


>



Geil!  Mit schwarz-roter Kurbel wärs noch besser.

Die Canyon-Rahmen gefallen mir immer besser, je öfter ich sie sehe. Technisch top, optisch schnörkellos-elegant.


----------



## Prayer (3. Juni 2010)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> Die Kcnc Sattelstütze überholt in der Popularität glaube ich langsam die schwere aber schöne P6....


 

Denoch ist P6 einfach ein tolles Teil und nicht so teuer. Wenn man die Ti Pro Lite in einer anderen Farbe als schwarz haben möchte, ist man mit Versandkosten schnell mal bei 100 Euro.


----------



## unocz (3. Juni 2010)

so ein letztes mal mit alter gabel. morgen kommt ne sid rein


----------



## bikeaddicted (3. Juni 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> so ein letztes mal mit alter gabel. morgen kommt ne sid rein



*schönes bike*, nur warum postest du es dann nicht erst morgen, wenn die neue gabel drin ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (3. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> *schönes bike*, nur warum postest du es dann nicht erst morgen, wenn die neue gabel drin ist?





das hat mit mir nix zutun, "es" wollte halt nochmal abgelichtet werden


----------



## Prayer (3. Juni 2010)

Also isn schönes Bike, aber für meinen Geschmack zu viel rot. Aber der Rest passt =) 
Ich geh mal davon aus, wir werden morgen noch ein Bild von dir sehn?? 


Noch ne Frage, passt zwar hier nich hin, aber wenn ich schonmal dabei bin:






Passt die Länge der Außenhülle so oder is des zu lang?


----------



## onkeldueres (3. Juni 2010)

Ich denke zu lang.Beim Shimano Service sagen die immer:Vom Gegenhalter bis Schaltauge mal 1,5.


----------



## müsing (3. Juni 2010)

hier ein kleines update. neue stütze, F99, race kings und weißer sattel

jetzt fehlt noch eine xtr-kurbel und eine leichte weiße gabel oder eine schwarze?


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2010)

sehr schön!

sieht meinem sehr ähnlich, nur habe ich die gabel in weiß und den rahmen schwarz.

ich würde die gabel schwarz lassen.


----------



## müsing (3. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> sehr schön!
> 
> sieht meinem sehr ähnlich, nur habe ich die gabel in weiß und den rahmen schwarz.
> 
> ich würde die gabel schwarz lassen.



stimmt. sind ja auch aus dem selben haus. du bist nur bei kurbel und gabel schon weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2010)

hatte vorher ne schwarze reba und komplett xt, bis auf die bremse, dran.


----------



## doanthebikeking (3. Juni 2010)

@ Prayer

Ich würds kürzer machen


----------



## klogrinder (3. Juni 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Vorbau "negativ" drehen und vorne + hinten gleiche Bereifung aufziehen, dann käme noch besser..
> Der 2.2er RK hinten wirkt zu wuchtig gegen den 2.2er MK vorne.



Bei so einem Dünnpfiff der Eisdielenfraktion kommt mir echt das kotzen!!


----------



## Christian Back (4. Juni 2010)

müsing schrieb:


> hier ein kleines update. neue stütze, F99, race kings und weißer sattel
> 
> jetzt fehlt noch eine xtr-kurbel und eine leichte weiße gabel oder eine schwarze?



Auf jeden Fall eine längere Kette... 

Ansonsten, sehr schick! Die Stütze Alu, oder Plaste?


----------



## müsing (4. Juni 2010)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall eine längere Kette...
> 
> Ansonsten, sehr schick! Die Stütze Alu, oder Plaste?



stütze ist plaste und kette passt eigentlich. ist ja hinten ziemlich groß. außerdem kann das auch an der perspektive liegen


----------



## Christian Back (4. Juni 2010)

müsing schrieb:


> stütze ist plaste und kette passt eigentlich. ist ja hinten ziemlich groß. außerdem kann das auch an der perspektive liegen



Ah, ich sehe gerade: ein kurzes Schaltwerk. das erklärt alles. 
Viel Spaß noch, auch bei den nächsten Rennen !!!


----------



## unocz (5. Juni 2010)

so hier die neue federgabel, die roten decals kommen noch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. Juni 2010)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Bei so einem Dünnpfiff der Eisdielenfraktion kommt mir echt das kotzen!!




Es hält dich keiner auf!! 

..Erstens bin ich kein Eisfan und zweitens kann man(n) sich da schnell mal täuschen!!




Schon komisch, der Bikeeigentümer hat´s normal aufgefasst, die PERSÖNLICHE Meinung, und du motzt hier grundlos rum...
Schlecht drauf?? - Heute am Berg verblasen worden...???


----------



## doanthebikeking (5. Juni 2010)

Was hat er denn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pupo (6. Juni 2010)

Bei mir war auf der fahrt zu Eisdiele ne Pfütze 






9.021g


----------



## Jaypeare (6. Juni 2010)

Pupo schrieb:


> Bei mir war auf der fahrt zu Eisdiele ne Pfütze



Wie kannst du es wagen, hier ein dreckiges Fahrrad zu zeigen? Und dann auch noch aus dieser völlig unpassenden Perspektive! 

Schönes Foto, schönes Gewicht, soweit ich erkennen kann schönes Bike.


----------



## SingleLight (6. Juni 2010)

Endlich wieder supi Wetter, leider keine Eisdiele weit und breit


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juni 2010)

außer den roten akzenten (und der flasche) gefällt's mir!

(kurbel passt)



...wieder mal ein bild in schöner umgebung...





Pupo schrieb:


> Bei mir war auf der fahrt zu Eisdiele ne Pfütze
> 
> 9.021g



ja, schön... was hast du für neue parts? (sub9 rückt immer näher...)

bild von'er seite wäre nett


----------



## Apfelschale (6. Juni 2010)

Ich denke das Bike von Pupo ist ganz schick....würd auch gern mal von 
der Seite sehen. Aber das Bild gefällt!!


----------



## Metrum (6. Juni 2010)

Dann schau in sein Album, da gibt s das Bike auch von der Seite!


----------



## INSTINCT (6. Juni 2010)

Bild


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juni 2010)

INSTINCT schrieb:


> Bild



immer diese scheiß popup-fenster

"wähle deine waffe..."


THX @ doanthebikeking!




Prayer schrieb:


> Ich dachte dieser Thread wäre da um seine Bikes zu zeigen und nicht um sich gegenseitig vollzumachen ?!



wenn du mich damit meinst: war doch nicht bös' gemeint man keine seine pics doch in sein benutzeralbum hochladen...


----------



## doanthebikeking (6. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> immer diese scheiß popup-fenster
> 
> "wähle deine waffe..."




Tip, benutz Firefox ..installier dir Ad-Block und deine sorgen sind weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prayer (6. Juni 2010)

Ich dachte dieser Thread wäre da um seine Bikes zu zeigen und nicht um sich gegenseitig vollzumachen ?! Oder hab ich das was falsch verstanden?!?


----------



## Pupo (6. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ja, schön... was hast du für neue parts? (sub9 rückt immer näher...)
> 
> bild von'er seite wäre nett



Neu ist eigentlich nur der Sattel, ein gestrippter, "bearbeiteter"  Flite Carbonio mit genau 100g 

Außerdem ist jetzt ein Tune Wasserträger verbaut.



Gescheites Bild kommt noch...


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. Juni 2010)

Pupo schrieb:


> Neu ist eigentlich nur der Sattel, ein gestrippter, "bearbeiteter"  Flite Carbonio mit genau 100g  *yeah!*
> 
> Außerdem ist jetzt ein Tune Wasserträger verbaut.*schick! bei mir halten sie schon 300km...
> *
> ...



na, bin gespannt auf's pic...


----------



## unocz (7. Juni 2010)

Prayer schrieb:


> Ich dachte dieser Thread wäre da um seine Bikes zu zeigen und nicht um sich gegenseitig vollzumachen ?! Oder hab ich das was falsch verstanden?!?





ja alles


----------



## Prayer (7. Juni 2010)

Achso, na dann nehm ich alles zurück


----------



## Pupo (9. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> na, bin gespannt auf's pic...


 











 (das Blau vom Sattel kommt noch weg!)


Irgendwann werd ich mal meine Spiegelreflex auspacken und gescheite Fotos in einer schönen Umgebung machen. 


Ahja gekostet hats mich so wies da steht geanu 1097 Euronen 


Also nächstes kommen Umwerfer und A-headkappe dran, dann auch sub 9kg  


Im nächsten Jahr kommt wsl ein neuer, schöner  Rahmen. Ich hätte z.B. an einen Quantec Slr gedacht... 



LG
Pupo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (9. Juni 2010)

Pupo schrieb:


> (das Blau vom Sattel kommt noch weg!) *was is'n das???*
> 
> 
> Ahja gekostet hats mich so wies da steht geanu 1097 Euronen *geilo!*
> ...



...das rad wird artgerecht bewegt...

...habe außer an der gabel und den silbernen teilen nüscht auszusetzen


----------



## Pupo (9. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...habe außer an der gabel und den silbernen teilen nüscht auszusetzen




Was ist an Gabel und den den silbernen Teilen auszusetzen? 


Das Blaue Teil ist das wo die Carbonrails an die Satteldecke geklebt sind... ist so ein "plastikinlay"


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Juni 2010)

Pupo schrieb:


> Was ist an Gabel und den den silbernen Teilen auszusetzen? *die silbernen teile gefallen mir einfach optisch nicht von der funktion her einwandtfrei*
> 
> 
> Das Blaue Teil ist das wo die Carbonrails an die Satteldecke geklebt sind... ist so ein "plastikinlay"  *also satteldecke durchgerieben...*



naja, die gabel soll weich sein. ist auch ziemlich zierlich das ding...


----------



## dahmen75 (10. Juni 2010)

Sehr schönes Cube, nur die optisch sehr groß wirkenden Flaschenhalter finde ich etwas too much...


----------



## müsing (10. Juni 2010)

@Pupo: schön schlicht. wie kommst du denn auf so ein geringes gewicht?


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juni 2010)

So, das renngerät meiner freundin is endlich soweit fertig getunt.
So wies dasteht 9,4 kg in S. Das erste rennen ist schon absolviert...monte generoso bikemarathon. Man war das ne rüttelpiste.


----------



## Pupo (10. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:
			
		

> naja, die gabel soll weich sein. ist auch ziemlich zierlich das ding...



Die Gabel ist auch recht weich, aber bei 60kg 

Wenn sie erstmal abgestimmt ist fährt sie sich genial --> brauche kein Lockout!




müsing schrieb:


> @Pupo: schön schlicht. wie kommst du denn auf so ein geringes gewicht?



Danke!

Durch die leichte Gabel (1243g mit Kralle ), leichte Laufräder (1351g), getunte Bremse (~620g), leichte Anbauteile (Lenker, Stütze, Vorbau), leichter Sattel  und leichte Reifen.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (10. Juni 2010)

hier mal mein 09er Reaction


----------



## Metrum (10. Juni 2010)

Sorry, da tun mir die Augen weh! 
Sicherlich ein gutes Rad - aber einfach too much!


----------



## SingleLight (10. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde es ganz gut, die Leitung für die Vorderradbremse würde ich noch etwas kürzen. Die weißen Streifen an den Reifen finde ich auch immer unschön, aber sonst ist es gut so wie es ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tho.mas (10. Juni 2010)

ja, nur die Sattelstütze passt nicht!


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Juni 2010)

@pupo: Wirklich ein schönes und zweckmäßiges Rad. Das einzige, was ich nicht verstehe, ist, wie du eine alte SID mit Scheibenbremse aushälst .

Was passt denn nicht mit dem Rahmen?


----------



## tho.mas (10. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> @pupo: Wirklich ein schönes und zweckmäßiges Rad. Das einzige, was ich nicht verstehe, ist, wie du eine alte SID mit Scheibenbremse aushälst .
> 
> Was passt denn nicht mit dem Rahmen?





Pupo schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist auch recht weich, aber bei 60kg
> ...



...


----------



## Pupo (10. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> @pupo: Was passt denn nicht mit dem Rahmen?



Ich finde ihn optisch nicht sehr schön. Vorallem das Gusset ist grauenhaft. Hab diesen Rahmen nur gekauft weil er meiner Meinung nach das beste P/L Verhältnis hat und ich vielleicht noch ein kleines Stück wachse . Wollte keinen teuren Rahmen kaufen welcher dann letztendlich nicht passt. 

Verarbeitung und Gewicht sind aber für den Preis top!


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (10. Juni 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Also ich finde es ganz gut, die Leitung für die Vorderradbremse würde ich noch etwas kürzen. Die weißen Streifen an den Reifen finde ich auch immer unschön, aber sonst ist es gut so wie es ist


 

ja die reifen sind noch vom alten lrs.
wollte die ungern wegschmeisen bevor ich die runter gerubbelt hab.

neue liegen bereits hier.
diesma auch ohne den häßlichen weißen streifen.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (10. Juni 2010)

Wirkt wirklich etwas unruig.
Wenn die Aufkleber von den Felgen runter wären, wäre es viel besser.


----------



## unocz (10. Juni 2010)

ich finde meins schöner   deins aber trotzdem schön


----------



## thomas1981 (10. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend,

da werde ich meine beiden Räder mal vorstellen. Zum einen ein Trek 9700 mit 8,3kg und dann noch eine Specialized Epic Marathon. 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 124102 (10. Juni 2010)

So, auch mal neue Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (10. Juni 2010)

thomas1981 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> da werde ich meine beiden Räder mal vorstellen. Zum einen ein Trek 9700 mit 8,3kg und dann noch eine Specialized Epic Marathon.
> 
> Grüße





das trek ist ein traum !!!!1


----------



## olli (10. Juni 2010)

VORHER:





olli schrieb:


>





HEUTE:
Etwas überarbeitet, mit der neuen Gabel stimmen die Winkel endlich, die Stütze mit Layback passt auch besser und der Flatbar mit Barends mach die Sache bequemer und sportlicher ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. Juni 2010)

@Pipe Zero: richtig gelungen dein Rad!

schwarz/weiß/blau sieht echt gut aus!

nur die TI-Nitrit beschichteten Scheiben sehen nicht so doll aus...


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Juni 2010)

Sieht bis auf die Stütze auch gleich viel besser aus.


----------



## bene94 (10. Juni 2010)

@Pipe Zero: Einfach toll, aber das weisst du ja.
Der neue Tune und die Sid sind super (oder ist noch was anderes neu?). Vielleicht mal über schwarze Decals nachgedacht?
Was sagt denn die Waage zu dem schönen Stück?


----------



## Deleted 124102 (11. Juni 2010)

Jopp, die Pedale sind neu bzw getauscht^^
Ja, ich werde mir mal schwarze decals machen lassen, gibt ja einen hier der das macht.
Die waage sagt 9,3kg relativ Leicht aber ohne Kompromisse

@bikeaddicted
Die Scheiben waren noch aus einem anderen Rad von mir, ich werde sie aber auf jeden Fall noch gegen silberne tauschen, nur hat das wirklich keine eile, soooo schlimm sieht es finde ich nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juni 2010)

Bis auf Sattel und Stütze finde ich das *Bow-Update* nicht übel..

Was wiegt den der Rahmen?


----------



## olli (11. Juni 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bis auf Sattel und Stütze finde ich das *Bow-Update* nicht übel..
> 
> Was wiegt den der Rahmen?



30,6er Stütze ist nicht so einfach zu finden. 
Was der Rahmen wiegt, kann ich nicht sagen.
Der Rahmen ist der einzige wo der Sattel halbwegs passt.

Das Corratec wird aber ohnehin fast nicht gefahren, da im (steilen) Gelände mein 29er VIPER um Klassen besser ist, gegen das 29er hat das 26er keine Chance, trotz des höheren Lenkers am 29er:


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2010)

Bis auf die Bremse sieht das sehr gut aus
Wie fährt sich son 29er eig. im Vergleich zu einem vergleichbar ausgestattetem 26er?


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Juni 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Bis auf die Bremse sieht das sehr gut aus



Stimme (weitgehend) zu, sehr schönes, stimmiges Rad ohne Allüren. Der Sattel wäre jetzt nicht so meins.

Was hier nur immer über die BB gemeckert wird. Bis auf ein paar Gramm Übergewicht gibt es nichts, das gegen die Bremse spricht, die funktioniert einfach nur genial.


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meins, Schwarzer Fl-Halter und schwarze Griffe kommen Selbstverständlich noch


----------



## ScottErda (11. Juni 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Hier mal meins, Schwarzer Fl-Halter und schwarze Griffe kommen Selbstverständlich noch



Finde den Poison Rahmen eigentlich ganz schön.
Was wiegt der denn?!

Ach, und bitte Bremsleitung vorne kürzen
Sonst


----------



## maddda (11. Juni 2010)

Danke
Bremsleitung wird noch gekürtzt, dass hab ich bis jetzt erfolgreich verdrängt

Angegeben is der Rahmen Roh mit 1350gr.
MIt Pulverbeschichtung in gr 50(so wie bei mir) liegt er bei ca. 1500gr.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Was hier nur immer über die BB gemeckert wird. Bis auf ein paar Gramm Übergewicht gibt es nichts, das gegen die Bremse spricht, die funktioniert einfach nur genial.



das is ne bremse mit bowdenzug. das KANN einfach nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Juni 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> das is ne bremse mit bowdenzug. das KANN einfach nicht funktionieren.



Oh Mist, dann hab ich was falsch gemacht.


----------



## olli (12. Juni 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Bis auf die Bremse sieht das sehr gut aus
> Wie fährt sich son 29er eig. im Vergleich zu einem vergleichbar ausgestattetem 26er?



Das 29er fährt sich "stabiler", das VR steigt bergauf nicht so schnell, das HR hat mehr Traktion und bergab. Man fährt deutlich ghelassener Steilstücke bergauf, das das ewige Finden der Balance (HR Traktion vs. steigendes VR) nicht mehr nötig ist. Auf Wurzelstrecken ist man sicherer unterwegs, da die Räder besser drüberrollen. 

Ich war mit der Kiste in Finale und bin alles gefahren. Rauf wie runter. Bergab natürlich langsamer als Federgabelbikes oder Fullies. Da ist dann die BB7 auch an ihre Grenzen gekommen.

Nachteil am 29er: Schwerer und die Beschleunigung ist etwas schwerfälliger. Teilweise sind 29er unhandlicher.

Im 29er Unterforum findest Du viele Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (12. Juni 2010)

Apropos 29er:













Ist mein erster 29er-Versuch, bin gespannt. Die unpassenden Kettenblätter bitte ich zu entschuldigen, das ist noch eine Notlösung. 10,2 Kilo, hauptsächlich wegen der schweren Laufräder/Reifen. Die Gabel wird hier polarisieren, da bin ich sicher .


----------



## the donkey (12. Juni 2010)

Schönes Bike!
Der Schnellspanner vorn gefällt mir persönlich von der Form her nicht!
Aber aber zurück zum Thema:


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Juni 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Der Schnellspanner vorn gefällt mir persönlich von der Form her nicht!



He! Das ist ein aerodynamisch optimiertes Tragflächenprofil! Sorgt richtig montiert (also nicht so wie bei mir) für bis zu 3,8g Gewichtsersparnis durch Auftrieb!

Im Ernst, das sind USE Tula Spin Stix. Müssen sich erst im Einsatz bewähren, aber der erste Eindruck ist hervorragend. Von der Handhabung her die besten Schnellspanner, die ich je hatte, mit 80g pro Paar trotz Stahlachse schön leicht und mit brachialer Klemmkraft. Da dürfen sie gerne ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig aussehen.


----------



## the donkey (12. Juni 2010)

Über die Funktion und Haltbarkeit hab ich mich ja auch nicht ausgelassen.
Für mich aber trotzdem ein saugeiles 29er.
Vielleicht gibt sowas ja mein nächstes Winterprojekt!
Gibt da ja schöne Teile


----------



## mr.it (13. Juni 2010)

richtig schönes 29"er


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Apropos 29er:



Find's super gelungen.  

Und das, obwohl es ein 29er ist und die Kombi aus Ti-Rahmen & Carbon-Gabel eigentlich materialinkompatibel ist ... 

Sieht nach einer Klasse-Fahrmaschine aus!

btw: Kennt irgendjemand vllt. eine optisch ähnliche Gabel in Bauxit oder Stahl oder Ti für 26?!


----------



## th-smith (13. Juni 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


>


 

Gefällt  

Was ist das für ein Sattel? Ist das der SQ Lab 611 active???


----------



## daniel77 (13. Juni 2010)

@jaypere: sehr geiles 29er 

Hab meinem Fully mal eine neue Gabel und Schaltung/Bremse gegönnt, leider nur Handy-Pic`s...........


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Juni 2010)

Krasse Sattelüberhöhung. 

Schönes Gerät.

@berlin-mtbler: Der Rahmen hat während der Tour heute offensichtlich auch versucht, die Gabel abzustoßen. Dass ein Steuersatz sich innerhalb von 50km derartig lockert, hab ich noch nie erlebt. Davon abgesehen: Fahrmaschine trifft es. Optisch ähnliche Gabeln sind mir nicht bekannt, deshalb bleibt die auch dran .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Juni 2010)

sehr schönes epic!

die neuen parts kommen gut! (warum die alten xtr-scheiben? oder waren die dabei?)

die dual control-einheit sorgt für ordnung...

gewicht?


----------



## daniel77 (13. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> sehr schönes epic!
> 
> die neuen parts kommen gut! (warum die alten xtr-scheiben? oder waren die dabei?)
> 
> ...



Thanks, die alten Scheiben hatte ich noch, neue XTR-Scheiben sind bestellt, DC ist genial hoffentlich lääst Shimanpo das System nicht sterben. 
Gewicht: noch zu hoch. Es kommt bald ein neuer LRS und neue Kurbel, dann hoffentlich deutlich unter 11kg


----------



## EvilEvo (13. Juni 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Es kommt bald ein neuer LRS und neue Kurbel, dann hoffentlich deutlich unter 11kg



Das Bike wiegt so wie auf dem Bild über 11kg??


----------



## bikeaddicted (13. Juni 2010)

scheint so... fast nicht zu glauben...


----------



## FrankDe (13. Juni 2010)

@daniel77: Wie groß bist du denn? Bestimmt über 2,00m wenn man deine Sattelposition anschaut.

Gruß


----------



## daniel77 (13. Juni 2010)

Das Bike wiegt ca. 11,2 kg inkl. Tacho, Pedale Flaschenhalter. Ich bin 1,83m gross, allerdings mit grosser Beinlänge  Rahmen ist ein L (48cm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freezer (14. Juni 2010)

> Wie fährt sich son 29er eig. im Vergleich zu einem vergleichbar ausgestattetem 26er?



...aktuelle MountainBike kaufen und lesen...


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Juni 2010)

Ok, großer Tacho^^, dicker Flaschenhalter und im Verhältnis zu meinem Radl schwere Reifen, wundert mich halt, wenn ich überlege, dass mein Fully 11,4kg auf die Waage bringt, wobei ohne Flaschenhalter und Luftpumpe gewogen. Aber da sind ja doch deutliche Unterschiede in der Ausstattung.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> @berlin-mtbler: Der Rahmen hat während der Tour heute offensichtlich auch versucht, die Gabel abzustoßen. Dass ein Steuersatz sich innerhalb von 50km derartig lockert, hab ich noch nie erlebt. Davon abgesehen: Fahrmaschine trifft es. Optisch ähnliche Gabeln sind mir nicht bekannt, deshalb bleibt die auch dran .



 Angeblich soll es dann manchmal helfen ein dünnes Blech zwischen Steuersatz und Steuerrohr zu klemmen. Hab das nur mal gelesen, ob's stimmt und wirklich hilft kann ich nicht sagen. 

Jedenfalls wünsche ich superviel Spaß mit der Fahrmaschine.  Bei der relativ kurzen Oberrohrlänge ist es wohl nicht nur schnell sondern auch bequem, oder?!

Find' das Lynskey mit Niner Gabel echt das interessanteste und schickste Bike hier seit langem.

Ist die Gabelfarbe Mondstaub-grau?


----------



## crazy.man77 (14. Juni 2010)

Hier auch mal mein Gerät. Kratzt an der 10Kilo Marke. Ausstattung: Shimano Deore XT Schaltgruppe, Laufräder DT 240S & Mavic XC717 Disc, Magura Marta SL, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker, Conti Raceking Supersonic Reifen, Specialized Phenom SL Sattel.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2010)

sowas suche ich noch.
finde ich irgendwie total geil, und vor allem für die waldautobahn-marathons völlig ausreichend.


----------



## SingleLight (14. Juni 2010)

Zeitlos elegant


----------



## onkeldueres (14. Juni 2010)

Schöner und besser als der Italienische Fussball


----------



## crush-er (14. Juni 2010)

Onkel, du sagst es. Haben die es doch tatsächlich wieder geschafft...


----------



## crazy.man77 (15. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Blumen. Wenn die XT Teile verschlissen sind (vor allem die Kettenblätter sind bald runter) gibt´s ein Update mit XTR Teilen. Dann dürfte auch die 10 Kilo Marke endlich fallen. Nächster Marathon-Einsatz ist beim Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter.


----------



## Gz007 (15. Juni 2010)

Die Rahmen sind scheinbar bleischwer. Mein CD (gleiches Modell) wiegt atm mit leichter Stütze, Sattel, Lenker und als Singlespeed immer noch 9.7 kg. Die einzigen Brocken daran sind die LRS mit 1930 g und die Reifen mit 600 g + 500 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (15. Juni 2010)

ich hatte den Rahmen irgendwann mal gewogen, lag bei ca. 1700g inkl. Steuersatz in Gr. L.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2010)

ich find's nice!


----------



## OWL-Rider (16. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meine Tretmühle. Sicher nicht alles Top-Parts, aber für meinen Einsatzbereich und meinen Geschmack in Ordnung. Lediglich der Vorbau und Lenker werden in naher Zukunft durch Syncros-Parts ersetzt.







Grüße aus Bielefeld
OWL-Rider


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juni 2010)

popcorn ....


----------



## Sgt.Green (16. Juni 2010)

... und ne´ Cola


----------



## Nordpol (16. Juni 2010)




----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juni 2010)

was ist das für ein rahmen?

frm?


----------



## Nordpol (16. Juni 2010)

richtig geraten...


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juni 2010)

kennerblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (16. Juni 2010)

gefällt! was wiegt es denn?

Michi


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2010)

Sag bitte cniht, dass das deine Trinkflasche ist.

Schönes Rad!


----------



## Nordpol (16. Juni 2010)

ca 8,7kg, liegt am leichten Rahmen, der wiegt nur 1170g.


----------



## Nordpol (16. Juni 2010)

...ja, das ist meine Trinkflasche....
und die zweite ist im Rucksack,
dies genukel an den Pullen geht mir immer auf den Senkel...


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juni 2010)

sehr schickes frm...


----------



## OneTwo (17. Juni 2010)

das frm ist sehr schoen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juni 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...ja, das ist meine Trinkflasche....
> und die zweite ist im Rucksack,
> dies genukel an den Pullen geht mir immer auf den Senkel...



Aber anhalten is besser?
Du *musst* ja nicht ständig trinken...


----------



## onkeldueres (17. Juni 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Tretmühle. Sicher nicht alles Top-Parts, aber für meinen Einsatzbereich und meinen Geschmack in Ordnung. Lediglich der Vorbau und Lenker werden in naher Zukunft durch Syncros-Parts ersetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf gehts.Wer fängt an?Ok,ich.
Sehr"schönes"Rad.Mal abgesehen von den Pedale..........,Bar Ends?...........,Sattel?..........


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juni 2010)

fehlverhalten ignorieren


----------



## Nordpol (17. Juni 2010)

> Aber anhalten is besser?


Es gibt immer möglichkeiten, wo man sogar aus diesen flaschen während der fahrt trinken kann...Übung macht den Meister.
Bei einem rennen mag das anders sein, da benutze ich auch die nukelflaschen.



> Du *musst* ja nicht ständig trinken...


Genau deshalb...


----------



## boing (17. Juni 2010)

Tach,

mein C14 Peaceberg:


----------



## Northern lite (17. Juni 2010)

ich finde die Reifen viel zu voluminös...

in dieser Dimension passen sie mMn eher zu nem Beachcruiser als an ein Racebike

abgesehen davon: sehr geil!!!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Juni 2010)

irgendwie voll geil! (das ich das mal ueber ein rad mit GA sagen wuerde...)


----------



## boing (17. Juni 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> ich finde die Reifen viel zu voluminös...



Mit wenig Druck gefahren erhöhen sie den Komfort beträchtlich - ausserdem rollen sie extrem gut, haben Grip, sind pannensicher usw. - für mich an diesem Bike der perfekte Reifen.


----------



## Groudon (17. Juni 2010)

Ich habe grad gestern bei 1.9 bar und XX Schlächen gemerkt, dass sie doch nicht alles aushalten. xD

Naja... komischerweise kann man bei meiner Karkasse auch iwie das gewebe leicht durch den Gummi sehen oO hab die Reifen 2 Wochen rumliegen gehabt (da mit KOJAK trainiert) und nun das oO


----------



## Pupo (17. Juni 2010)

Bis auf die Kurbel, welche recht dünn ausschaut, ein sehr geiles Bike!

<9kg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boing (17. Juni 2010)

Pupo schrieb:


> Bis auf die Kurbel, welche recht dünn ausschaut, ein sehr geiles Bike!
> 
> <9kg?



Kurbel ist ne Tune mit 2fach Bestückung - weil ich nicht ganz so schwer bin (61kg), passt das schon, die verwindet sich nicht.

Yep: sub 9 - nächste Woche nochmal -200g wegen neuem LRS


----------



## Pupo (17. Juni 2010)

boing schrieb:


> Kurbel ist ne Tune mit 2fach Bestückung - weil ich nicht ganz so schwer bin (61kg), passt das schon, die verwindet sich nicht.
> 
> Yep: sub 9 - nächste Woche nochmal -200g wegen neuem LRS



Wusste schon das es eine Tune ist  
Meinte nur optisch wirkt sie an dem Rahmen sehr schlank...

Was ist denn für LRS verbaut?
Und was kommt für einer?


----------



## onkeldueres (17. Juni 2010)

Ein "Gift und Galle" Bike.Echt Geil dieser aggressive Look.


----------



## powderJO (17. Juni 2010)

die ga ist und bleibt optisch ein geschwür - sorry.


----------



## boing (17. Juni 2010)

> Wusste schon das es eine Tune ist
> Meinte nur optisch wirkt sie an dem Rahmen sehr schlank...



Mir gefällt es ;-)



> Was ist denn für LRS verbaut?
> Und was kommt für einer?



Derzeitiger LRS: Wheelsbike WB4000 SuperLight
Nächste Woche: ZTR Olympic, Tune King/Kong, 28/32, NoTubes - ick freu mir schon janz dolle ;-)


----------



## boing (17. Juni 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> die ga ist und bleibt optisch ein geschwür - sorry.



Kein Prob! Ich weiß, dass die GA polarisiert - auch deshalb habe ich sie verbaut ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2010)

lässt du den lrs neu aufbauen?
wenn ja, warum dann nicht gleich die neuere ztr alpine?


----------



## Christian Back (17. Juni 2010)

boing schrieb:


> Kurbel ist ne Tune mit 2fach Bestückung - weil ich nicht ganz so schwer bin (61kg), passt das schon, die verwindet sich nicht.
> 
> Yep: sub 9 - nächste Woche nochmal -200g wegen neuem LRS



Wie machstes mit der Kettenlinie? kürzeres Lager? Welche Blätter?
Bis auf die GA toll (ich tät ´ne Carbon- Starrgabel dranbasteln...)


----------



## boing (17. Juni 2010)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Wie machstes mit der Kettenlinie? kürzeres Lager? Welche Blätter?
> Bis auf die GA toll (ich tät ´ne Carbon- Starrgabel dranbasteln...)



Starrgabel (Ritchey Carbon) baue ich je nach Bedarf/Strecke ein, keine Sorge ;-) Dann ist das Bike nahe an 8kg!

Lager ist ein Tune Titan, Blätter sind TA (42/28), demnächst kommt noch ein Dura Ace Umwerfer dran. Mit der Kettenlinie habe ich zumindest wissentlich nichts gemacht, einfach alles drangebaut, passte auf Anhieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (17. Juni 2010)

gegen die reifen ist ja wohl echt nichts zu sagen !


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juni 2010)

Das letzte Rad gefällt mir überaus gut, auch wegen der GA.


----------



## lateville (17. Juni 2010)

boing schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> mein C14 Peaceberg:




TIPTOP! .. Nur die Stütze passt irgendwie nicht ..Könnte mir hier eine Schmolke vorstellen


----------



## boing (17. Juni 2010)

lateville schrieb:


> TIPTOP! .. Nur die Stütze passt irgendwie nicht ..Könnte mir hier eine Schmolke vorstellen



Kommt Zeit, kommt Geld - und dann vielleicht... ;-)


----------



## OWL-Rider (17. Juni 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Auf gehts.Wer fängt an?Ok,ich.
> Sehr"schönes"Rad.Mal abgesehen von den Pedale..........,Bar Ends?...........,Sattel?..........



Uiuiui, welch vernichtendes Urteil! ;-) Naja, solange es sich gut fahren lässt 
und mich von A nach B bringt besteht für mich kein Handlungsbedarf. 
Wenn ich sehe das den Jungs hier sogar die Farbe der Flaschenhalterung oder der Markenname sehr wichtig sind, dann ist mir klar das meine Kiste keinen Blumentopf gewinnen wird. Aber wenigstens konnte ich zu eurer Belustigung beitragen. ;-)

Ich bin aber auch beeindruckt was für schöne CC-Bikes hier immer zu sehen sind. Vielleicht lasse ich mich ja auch mal davon inspirieren. In diesem Sinne ...

Gruß
OWL-Rider


----------



## bene94 (17. Juni 2010)

Ne Saso würde sich vielleicht auch noch ganz gut machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (17. Juni 2010)

bitteschön, mehr im fotoalbum...


----------



## mete (18. Juni 2010)

boing schrieb:


> Starrgabel (Ritchey Carbon) baue ich je nach Bedarf/Strecke ein, keine Sorge ;-) Dann ist das Bike nahe an 8kg!



Und das macht Spaß? Die G:A baut doch locker 7cm höher, als die Ritchey.


----------



## boing (18. Juni 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Und das macht Spaß? Die G:A baut doch locker 7cm höher, als die Ritchey.



Gibt doch Spacer, die man unter den Vorbau stecken kann! 
7cm sind es auch gar nicht, höchstens 5 ;-)


----------



## Schmal (18. Juni 2010)

boing schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> mein C14 Peaceberg:



Ui - das sieht aber bissig aus 

.... für GA- und KB-Einheiten hast du vermutlich noch ein anderes Gefährt? Oder kann man damit auch langsam fahren? 

die GA bekommt jetzt keinen Schönheitspreis, aber - tut dem Gesamtbild hier keinen Abbruch find ich - das ganze Bike wirkt schön 'roh' und technisch, wie ein Prototyp irgend wie

- ich find's cool.


----------



## #easy# (18. Juni 2010)

ja das stimmt  sogar diese Gabel passt an das Bike bzw. in das Gesamtprojekt ........sieht verdammt schnell und aggressiv aus 

easy


----------



## mete (18. Juni 2010)

boing schrieb:


> Gibt doch Spacer, die man unter den Vorbau stecken kann!
> 7cm sind es auch gar nicht, höchstens 5 ;-)



Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich trotzdem. Und 480-410mm sind bei mir in der Tat 70mm  okay Sag kommt noch dazu..


----------



## boing (18. Juni 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich trotzdem.



Hat mir bisher nichts ausgemacht. Habe sozusagen 2 Bikes in 1 ;-)


----------



## boing (18. Juni 2010)

Schmal schrieb:


> Ui - das sieht aber bissig aus



Das IST bissig ;-)



> .... für GA- und KB-Einheiten hast du vermutlich noch ein anderes Gefährt? Oder kann man damit auch langsam fahren?



Ich habe die freie Auswahl: Liteville 301, dieses, das Rennrad, den Crosser... ;-)



> die GA bekommt jetzt keinen Schönheitspreis, aber - tut dem Gesamtbild hier keinen Abbruch find ich - das ganze Bike wirkt schön 'roh' und technisch, wie ein Prototyp irgend wie



Das war genau die Intention, die ich beim Aufbau hatte: roh, technisch, agressiv.

Die GA tut's übrigens richtig gut, bin selber überrascht!


----------



## mete (18. Juni 2010)

boing schrieb:


> Die GA tut's übrigens richtig gut, bin selber überrascht!



Will ja immer keiner glauben. Meine knackt allerdings inzwischen...werd' ich wohl mal Lager tauschen müssen.


----------



## Schrommski (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte noch eine GA abzugeben....

Bei Interesse PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmal (18. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## Nordpol (18. Juni 2010)

ich hoffe du meintest dieses hier....


----------



## hardflipper (18. Juni 2010)

Sofort löschen!!! 

Nicht, dass das Ordnungsamt mit ner Sittenwiedrigkeitsklage kommt!!! 

Schöne Teile!!! Vor allem das Grüne!  Mich würden aber die roten Teile noch stören..


----------



## Prayer (18. Juni 2010)

Fährrädersind jtz nich so mein Fall, aber die Stadt ist toll 
Ich würde die roten Parts von dem Grünen an das Schwarze basteln, sieht glaube besser aus...

Hab hier noch ein Updates von meinem Bike...ohne Aufkleber, rote Aluschrauben usw...


----------



## unocz (18. Juni 2010)

fat chance, ein traum der damals schon 5000 mark kostete. hatte mal das yo eddy


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2010)

schlicht und schick... 
ABER: 
- spacer turm ueber dem vorbau weg
- der sattel macht das so trotz p6 nicht lange mit... kauf ne gekroepfte thomson. passt optisch top, wiegt net mehr und schohnt den sattel.


----------



## Prayer (18. Juni 2010)

spacerturm kommt weg, muss ich nur mal das werkzeug suchen, wozu ich bisher noch keine lust hatte^^
warum sollte der sattel das nicht mitmachen?! hab den sattel jtz schon knapp 3 jahre und bald kommt ein neuer.


----------



## tt600 (18. Juni 2010)

Prayer schrieb:


> ...


(Bild nur beispielhaft)

Was häufig auffällt, sind die kilometerlang herausgezogenen Sattelstützen mit entsprechender Sattelüberhöhung.
Dabei erschient mir fast immer das Steuerrohr, (wenn auch mit Spacern aufgefüttert) im Verhältnis zur Oberrohrlänge (errechnete Sitzlänge* - Vorbaulänge) als zu kurz.

(*Sitzlänge berechnet sich nach der Reichweite (Köperlänge + Armlänge - Schrittlänge). Man findet den Wert aber auch als das Maß: Mitte des Lenkers bis zur Sattelspitze.)

Darum die Frage: Verlasst ihr euch gründsätzlich auf die Aussage des Verkäufers zur Rahmengeometrie und die Erfährung(en) einer Proberunde?


----------



## powderJO (18. Juni 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe das den Jungs hier sogar die Farbe der Flaschenhalterung oder der Markenname sehr wichtig sind, dann ist mir klar das meine Kiste keinen Blumentopf gewinnen wird. Aber wenigstens konnte ich zu eurer Belustigung beitragen. ;-)



ok, da sich sonst keiner erbarmt: es geht weniger um die farbe des halters oder den markennamen - die grundsubstanz deines bikes hat sogar eigentlich pozential. 

nur: es erfüllt eben momentan in keinster weise die kriterien an ein cc-renn-bike (siehe threadtitel und beachte in welchen unterforum wir uns hier befinden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (18. Juni 2010)

Prayer schrieb:


> spacerturm kommt weg, muss ich nur mal das werkzeug suchen, wozu ich bisher noch keine lust hatte^^
> warum sollte der sattel das nicht mitmachen?! hab den sattel jtz schon knapp 3 jahre und bald kommt ein neuer.



Warum in aller Welt kauft ihr eure Rahmen nur so klein??? Gibt´s nix passenderes?

Die weit ausgezogene Stütze verursacht Augenkrebs, ist zudem sicher an der Belastungsgrenze, und die Länge / Kürze des Oberrohres kannst du doch durch einen entsprechenden Vorbau variieren.
Nee, das geht gar nicht, wer hat dir denn nur dazu geraten?


----------



## Need4Speed (18. Juni 2010)

das bike is noch gaaaaanz jungfräulich, morgen is aber schluss damit und dann gehts endlich raus;-))....





http://elektronisch-komisch.com


----------



## unocz (18. Juni 2010)




----------



## tho.mas (18. Juni 2010)

Die Verlegung der Kabel am Fernseher passt zu der Zugverlegung am Bike!


----------



## Schmal (19. Juni 2010)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Die Verlegung der Kabel am Fernseher passt zu der Zugverlegung am Bike!


----------



## Schmal (19. Juni 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ich hoffe du meintest dieses hier....



*winsel* 

- glaub irgend wann muss auch noch so ein Yo Eddy in grellow ins Haus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmal (19. Juni 2010)

so, nun hat das mit dem hochladen mal gefunzt

hier mal meins 

nicht mehr das neueste, wir haben schon einiges zusammen erlebt 

- macht aber immer noch höllisch spaß!!!


----------



## Bocacanosa (19. Juni 2010)

Noch keine 300 km alt. 






P.S. Satteltasche fliegt noch...

...die da ist ein Garagenfund.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Juni 2010)

Zum Speci: Die riesigen Rahmenaufschriften haben mich schon immer gestört. Aber der Aufbau ist super gelungen. 
Die 950er war für mich die schönste XTR-Gruppe.
Der Farbton der 970er Kurbel ist zwar ein bißchen anders, aber nicht so, daß es stören würde.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2010)

das specci ist der hammer!

das cube gehoert glaub ich eher in den tourer thread...


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Juni 2010)

Prayer schrieb:


> Fährrädersind jtz nich so mein Fall, aber die Stadt ist toll
> Ich würde die roten Parts von dem Grünen an das Schwarze basteln, sieht glaube besser aus...
> 
> Hab hier noch ein Updates von meinem Bike...ohne Aufkleber, rote Aluschrauben usw...



wenn die schrauben an der Kurbel auch aus Alu sind, dann in ich mal gespannt wielange die halten


----------



## Schmal (19. Juni 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Zum Speci: Die riesigen Rahmenaufschriften haben mich schon immer gestört. Aber der Aufbau ist super gelungen.
> Die 950er war für mich die schönste XTR-Gruppe.
> Der Farbton der 970er Kurbel ist zwar ein bißchen anders, aber nicht so, daß es stören würde.





- ich hab auch länger überlegt ob ich die 970er dranmachen oder partout noch mal ne alte kurbel besorgen soll - fand aber auch schlussendlich dass es vertretbar ist. 

von der performance her hats sich auf jeden fall gelohnt - ist schon ein unterschied........

eigentlich bin ich auch kein freund von riesen-decals - aber das hier ist einer der wenigen fälle bei dem es mich nie gestört hat, sondern zum teil auch das bike ausmacht. hatte auch erst bedenken ob ich mich daran nicht schnell satt sehe - nach 8 jahren kann ich mal sagen: nö


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juni 2010)

@Need4Speed



Das Rahmen-Gabel-Set würde ich nehmen..
..und den TV! 
Sonst wirkt´s irgendwie unstimmig und wenig liebevoll montiert..

...


Das SPECI gefällt!!


----------



## scapin76 (19. Juni 2010)

Schmal schrieb:


> so, nun hat das mit dem hochladen mal gefunzt
> 
> hier mal meins
> 
> ...


XC..so muss das!!


----------



## SingleLight (19. Juni 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> wenn die schrauben an der Kurbel auch aus Alu sind, dann in ich mal gespannt wielange die halten



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, schön wenn einem beim Alpencross die Kurbel anfängt zu flattern.


----------



## tt600 (19. Juni 2010)

Schmal schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wirkt wie aus einen Guß, eine Paradebeispiel für ein ausgewogenes XC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (19. Juni 2010)

Update:LRS und Sattel.


Crossmax SLR Bj.2008 günstig zu verkaufen.
Anfrage per PN


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Juni 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Angeblich soll es dann manchmal helfen ein dünnes Blech zwischen Steuersatz und Steuerrohr zu klemmen. Hab das nur mal gelesen, ob's stimmt und wirklich hilft kann ich nicht sagen.



Manchmal hilft es auch, wenn man den Expander vernünftig fest schraubt, so dass er nicht im Schaft wandert. 



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wünsche ich superviel Spaß mit der Fahrmaschine.  Bei der relativ kurzen Oberrohrlänge ist es wohl nicht nur schnell sondern auch bequem, oder?!



Die horizontale OR-Länge ist 59cm. Das finde ich eigentlich nicht wirklich kurz (bin 1,78), sitze schon recht gestreckt. Bequem wäre es vielleicht mit Federgabel und anderem Sattel .



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Find' das Lynskey mit Niner Gabel echt das interessanteste und schickste Bike hier seit langem.
> 
> Ist die Gabelfarbe Mondstaub-grau?



Danke. 
Ja, das ist moondust.


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (19. Juni 2010)

Servus,

so dann stell ich hier auch mal noch meine Bilder rein.
viel Spass dabei!











MfG Daniel


----------



## Schmal (19. Juni 2010)

hmmm - die neuen specis polarisieren. 

ich weiss für mich noch nicht 100% was ich davon halten soll - insgesamt ein schönes rad, aber - mit diesen geschwungenen rohrformen kann ich mich irgend wie nicht so richtig anfreunden.......

optimierungspotenzial: vorbau rumdrehen, spacer weg 

 unabhängig von diesen details aber - scharfe xc-feile! hat man sicher viel spaß damit


----------



## Schmal (19. Juni 2010)

@ nopain-nogain/scapin76/tt600

- danke für die blumen!


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (19. Juni 2010)

Schmal schrieb:


> hmmm - die neuen specis polarisieren.
> 
> ich weiss für mich noch nicht 100% was ich davon halten soll - insgesamt ein schönes rad, aber - mit diesen geschwungenen rohrformen kann ich mich irgend wie nicht so richtig anfreunden.......
> 
> ...




Servus,

danke, ja ich hofe das es viel Spass macht, bin noch garnicht richtig gefahrn.
ist gerade erst fertig geworden, deshalb auch die Spacer!!

Für kleiner Fahrer ist das mit den geschwungenen Rahmen glaub ich ganz gut, so mein eindruck!!

MfG Daniel


----------



## Schmal (19. Juni 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> danke, ja ich hofe das es viel Spass macht, bin noch garnicht richtig gefahrn.
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## amg 2 (19. Juni 2010)

schönes giant


----------



## scapin-biker (19. Juni 2010)

Das Spec ist fasf perfekt !!!
Bis auf die Griffe, und das Loch im Lenker. Oder täusche ich mich da  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (19. Juni 2010)

Bike ist total geil.Aber mir wollen einfach die Marthas optisch nicht gefallen obwohl sie sehr gut sind.


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (19. Juni 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Das Spec ist fasf perfekt !!!
> Bis auf die Griffe, und das Loch im Lenker. Oder täusche ich mich da  ???




Servus,

ja das ist normal das es da Löcher hat im Lenker!
nein hab ich halt noch nicht montiert!!

MfG Daniel


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Juni 2010)

Hier mal mein Radl:


----------



## unocz (20. Juni 2010)

die reflektoren an den pedalen sind unabkömmlich.


----------



## Schmal (20. Juni 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> so dann stell ich hier auch mal noch meine Bilder rein.
> viel Spass dabei!
> ...



- was sagt denn die Waage zu dem Schätzchen?


----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

also die Waage sagt da 8,9kg, erechnet durch die einzelteile!!

habs so noch nicht gewogen!!

MfG Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmal (20. Juni 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also die Waage sagt da 8,9kg, erechnet durch die einzelteile!!
> 
> ...



stellst du es noch mal rein wenn du komplett fertig bist -alles richtig angepasst, eingestellt, schaft gekürzt etc.? würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juni 2010)

Schmal schrieb:


>



Ich habe auch schon mehrfach überlegt, mir noch so einen Rahmen zuzulegen und recht ähnlich aufzubauen. Einfach traumhaft! Wie es damals in der Specialized Werbung in der Bike war, hat es mir am Besten gefallen - 960er XTR mit V-Brakes, Fox Gabel und 951er Schaltwerk. Allerdings wäre mir dann doch die 970er Kurbel lieber, passt perfekt!


----------



## bene94 (20. Juni 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> so dann stell ich hier auch mal noch meine Bilder rein.
> viel Spass dabei!
> ...


 

Bin hin und weg...
Da hat jemand seeehr viel Geschmack bewiesen beim aufbauen.


----------



## volki3 (20. Juni 2010)

Das S-Works von SonicTheSpeedy.... Würde ich so nehmen 
Geiles Teil...


----------



## Dirkinho (20. Juni 2010)

top! Vielleicht noch ne schwarze Kurbel sonst sehr schick!


----------



## dre (20. Juni 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


>



... diese Rahmenform muss man aber wirklich sehr mögen. In Verbindung mit der Farbkombi gefällt mir das Bike leider nicht. Technisch und von seiner Performance her ist es bestimmt sehr gut. Ich würde es aber nicht geschenkt nehmen. Sorry, ist nur mal so.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juni 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... ...Ich würde es aber nicht geschenkt nehmen. Sorry, ist nur mal so.



tja, bei diesem rahmen scheiden sich die geister...

ich würd's auf jeden fall geschenkt nehmen


----------



## NoBseHz (20. Juni 2010)

für was gibts Ebay. Ich mag meinen ziemlich einzigartig gefärbten, sack schweren Hardtailrahmen ja auch ned hergeben


----------



## Kaprado (20. Juni 2010)

Hat Corratec da von Specialized geklaut oder anders herum?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2010)

guck mal wie lange es die bow rahmen schon gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SonicTheSpeedy (20. Juni 2010)

Servus,

ja das glaub ich auch, den Corratec gibts schon ewig, aber mann kann die beiden doch nicht wirklich vergleichen.

@ Schmal: ja klar kann ich schon machen, aber den Schaft werde ich wohl nicht gleich kürzen, erst mal einfahren.

@ danke an alle, für die vielen positiven zusprüche!

MfG Daniel


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2010)

immer die kinder...  die bow-form gibt es bei corratec schon seit den 90ern. j.e. oestergard wurde damti doch mal weltmeister, oder erinnere ich mich ganz falsch und es war "nur" weltcup gesamtsieg?


----------



## tt600 (21. Juni 2010)

SonicTheSpeedy schrieb:


> Servus,
> ja das glaub ich auch, den Corratec gibts schon ewig, aber mann kann die beiden doch nicht wirklich vergleichen.
> ...
> MfG Daniel



Natürlich kann und muss man beide Rahmengeometrien miteinander vergleichen (dürfen !
Sicherlich ist das "gebogene" Rahmendesign ein Frage des guten Geschmacks, aber in dem Fall wäre mir das Original lieber.






Zitat Corratec:
"Der Siegeszug des Bogens.
ein Klassiker bei corratec ist das Biometric Bow Design. Oft kopiert und nie erreicht ist es ein besonderes Beispiel für innovative Produktentwicklung bei corratec. "

In Sachen S-Works würde ich mich über dem "Schmal'chen Renner viel mehr freuen.


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Juni 2010)

Ich würd dann ja lieber ein Ti-Bow...

Aber die amerikanische Kopie würd ich zur Not auch nehmen, wenn man sie mir aufdrängt.  Lautes, aber schönes Bike.


----------



## magas (21. Juni 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> immer die kinder...  die bow-form gibt es bei corratec schon seit den 90ern. j.e. oestergard wurde damti doch mal weltmeister, oder erinnere ich mich ganz falsch und es war "nur" weltcup gesamtsieg?



hat in Budapest (1995) das Weltcup Rennen gewonnen - Weltmeister ist er, glaub ich, nicht geworden


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (21. Juni 2010)

In der Seitenansicht sehen sich Bow und S-Works sehr ähnlich, aber beim Bow handelt es sich um 2 separate Oberrohre, die am Steuerrohr ineinander verschmelzen, während das S-Works ein "klassisches" Oberrohr hat, dass lediglich gebogen ist. Von daher schon noch sehr unterschiedlich die Rahmen.


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Juni 2010)

Ein Nachteil der Corratec-Bows war/ist auch das vergleichsweise hohe Rahmengewicht - eben durch das doppelte Oberrohr. Da hat das Speci definitiv Vorteile.


----------



## 3303 (21. Juni 2010)

Weitere Bilder im Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/30947


----------



## Metrum (21. Juni 2010)

Das Bianchi sieht ja mal richtig geil aus. Nur die Reifen sind ein wenig zu dominant. Ich weiß eh nicht weshalb meine Contis immer nur halb so fett wirken, liegt sicherlich an den Felgen. Doch hier haben sie, nach meiner Meinung, zu viel optisches Volumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubeI (21. Juni 2010)

War schonmal dabei aber nach Gabelupdate noch mal ein Foto wert.....


----------



## 3303 (21. Juni 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> ..Nur die Reifen sind ein wenig zu dominant...


Ich finde sie auch ziemlich voluminös. Zum Alurahmen fand ich sie aber dennoch ganz OK. Da ich bisher nur Stahl hatte, wirkt der Rahmen ansich für meine Verhältnisse schon sehr fett. Muss mich vermutlich erstmal dran gewöhnen 
Was natürlich ein Argument für diese Reifen ist ist, dass sie nach den Eindrücken der ersten Ausfahrten ein offenbar enorm gutes Verhältnis von Grip zu Rollwiderstand haben.


----------



## swift daddy (21. Juni 2010)

das Bianchi is ja ma hammergut!!!


----------



## bene94 (21. Juni 2010)

Ja, das Bianchi ist echt schön! =)


----------



## der_dino (21. Juni 2010)

sry is nur handycam :-/


----------



## .t1mo (21. Juni 2010)

Tolle Bilder und ein tolles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (21. Juni 2010)

Das Bianchi gefällt, sehr schöner Aufbau, mit schönen Komponenten.


----------



## Apfelschale (21. Juni 2010)

Das Bianchi ist top.....naja für die reifen sollte man dich


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Juni 2010)

Ist der Gabel am Storck kalt oder was sollen die Neoprenschützer an den Standrohren?

Die Dinger bringen doch genau nix, außer dass sie die Gabel beim Einfedern behindern und den Dreck schön an die Laufflächen drücken.


----------



## der_dino (21. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ist der Gabel am Storck kalt oder was sollen die Neoprenschützer an den Standrohren?
> 
> Die Dinger bringen doch genau nix, außer dass sie die Gabel beim Einfedern behindern und den Dreck schön an die Laufflächen drücken.



die sind auch schon längst wieder weg,nutze die nur zum transport,wenn ich dran denke...hatten den bock da grade ausm transporter geholt wo die bikes übereinander lagen x(


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Juni 2010)

Ja dann...

Sonst ein wirklich schönes Rad, allerdings sehen die Griffe auf dem Bild sehr merkwürdig aus, wie aufgeblasen.


----------



## der_dino (21. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ja dann...
> 
> Sonst ein wirklich schönes Rad, allerdings sehen die Griffe auf dem Bild sehr merkwürdig aus, wie aufgeblasen.



tja beim thema griffe bin ich noch cniht wirklich weiter..das sind diese race biogrips..habe aber fesgestellt das die zum cruisen top sind (keine hohle hand mehr) aber wenn kontrolle am lenker gefragt ist,meine hände zu klein sind um da vernünftig am den lenker zu packen...bin da noch recht unschlüssig wie ich da weiter verfahre


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2010)

Jetzt mit neuer Kurbel, passt viel besser, wie ich finde.





Bei schönem Wetter ist hinten auch ncoh ein EVO drauf...


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2010)

Doppler


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juni 2010)

kommt gut! 


die polierte, silberne fläche der kurbel passt zur gabel... schick!

'ne andere sattelklemme wärer schön...


schon unter 9kg?


----------



## Nafets190 (21. Juni 2010)

nicht schlecht. Ich würde den Gabelschaft noch abschneiden.
Welche Kettenblattkombi fährst du vorne? Ich geh jetzt auch endgültig auch 2-Fach (28/42) und vorne 11-28


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanonental (21. Juni 2010)

Hammergeil, das quantec!


----------



## SingleLight (21. Juni 2010)

Das Bianchi finde ich richtig cool, der Übergang zum Vorbau gefällt mir nicht so gut, ein silberner konischer Spacer würde mir da mehr gefallen, aber das ist nur Geschmackssache, echt supi das Bike

Das Storck finde ich auch gut, na, bis auf die Griffe und den Compi, den habe ich auch, aber nur noch zum Höhenmessen. Das der ein eigenen Empfänger hat, hat mich immer gestört, außerdem war der sehr störanfällig. Aber das hat ja nun nichts mit dem guten Bike zu tun

Das Quantec finde ich mit der neuen Kurbel auch recht cool, die Optik ist nicht schlecht, sieht halt echt nach Race aus


----------



## bene94 (21. Juni 2010)

Echt heiss das Quantec!
Richtige Rennmaschine, auf so was steh ich.
Was für Kettenblätter fährst du und was für eine Kassette (Abstufung)?
Wie schaltet es sich mit dem Rennradumwerfer?
Das Werkzeug als Ständer ist auch ganz nett.^^
Kettenstrebenschutz könnte man aber schöner machen.


----------



## crazy.man77 (22. Juni 2010)

@bueschi

schönes Quantec, "Race-Machine". Man sieht auch, dass es artgerecht bewegt wird. Ist das die 2fach XTR Kurbel, die im Leichtbauforum und bei Light-Bikes zum Verkauf stand?


----------



## boing (22. Juni 2010)

Moinsen,

Fuhrpark #2: Liteville 301 MK7 - 10,2 kg


----------



## Gz007 (22. Juni 2010)

Hi,

hast du mal eine Teileliste von deinem 301 ? Bis auf den nicht sichtbaren Schriftzug nicht übel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juni 2010)

hab au mal wieder gebastelt 





da mir das ghost (allgemein das fully fahren) auf die nue*** ging, nun wieder ein alu hardtail, als trainings/ersatz wettkampfrad.

gewicht: 10.5kg mit ust reifen, alulefty,...


----------



## boing (22. Juni 2010)

Gz007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast du mal eine Teileliste von deinem 301 ? Bis auf den nicht sichtbaren Schriftzug nicht übel.



Hehe, ich HASSE Schriftzüge ;-)

Teileliste (aus dem Kopf):
Magura Durin 100
Avid Juicy Ultimate 160
Syntace Duraflite / F99
Tune King/Kong NoTubes ZTR 355
Rocket Ron
Alligator iLink Kabelage
Syntace P6 / Speedneedle
Aerozine 2fach Kurbel
Time Pedale
Kassette XT 11-34
Kette KMC x9-93
SRAM Trigger X.0/X.9 / Schaltwerk X.0


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Juni 2010)

boing schrieb:


> Hehe, ich HASSE Schriftzüge ;-)
> ...



/signed!

meine kommen auch noch runter (soll mit loesungsmittel gut gehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rseven (22. Juni 2010)

Aber ob das Gewicht des Litevilles passt?

Ich kämpfe bei meinem Epic Marathon Carbon in M, um unter 10 zu kommen und habe meistens leichtere Teile verbaut und fast keine Schraube aus Stahl mehr.

Hast du es gewogen?

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Juni 2010)

Generell finde ich Leichtbau am Liteville etwas schade/unpassend. Verschenkt viel vom Potential des Rahmens. Trotzdem ein super Bike.


----------



## boing (22. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Generell finde ich Leichtbau am Liteville etwas schade/unpassend. Verschenkt viel vom Potential des Rahmens. Trotzdem ein super Bike.



Ich nutze es als Race-Fully - von daher... ;-)


----------



## boing (22. Juni 2010)

Rseven schrieb:


> Aber ob das Gewicht des Litevilles passt?
> 
> Hast du es gewogen?



Ja, aber da nächste Woche neue Pedale drankommen, werde ich dann nochmals wiegen und hier posten.


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Juni 2010)

boing schrieb:


> Ich nutze es als Race-Fully - von daher... ;-)



Genau das meinte ich .


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juni 2010)

Durch das grandiose Bianchi von letzter Seite muss ich einfach mal alle darauffolgenden Räder unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Absolut traumhaftes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (22. Juni 2010)

hier mal mein Scott Scale in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe (circa 9,9kg):




Front:


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2010)

ganz schön schwer das dingen!

denkt man gar nicht, vor allem wenn man sich den lenker auf dem 2. bild anguckt.

die verlegung vom tachokabel ist do wohl nicht dein ernst!?
warum befestigst du den sensor nicht links?


----------



## Domme02 (22. Juni 2010)

@k_star 
ja stimmt, richtig leicht ist das Ding wirklich nicht. Das größte Problem ist der Rahmen mit geschätzen 1800g oder so.
Das mit dem Tachokabel ist ne gute Idee. Ist mir irgendwie noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Das werde ich in den nächsten tagen auf jeden fall ändern.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2010)

hätte jetzt so auf 1600g für den rahmen geschätzt, aber dass der gleich 1800g wiegt hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Domme02 (22. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> hätte jetzt so auf 1600g für den rahmen geschätzt, aber dass der gleich 1800g wiegt hätte ich nicht gedacht.



ich habe doch nochmal im internet recherchiert und 1800g sind wohl doch zu viel.
Das Gewicht liegt so um die 1700g.


----------



## Pupo (22. Juni 2010)

Aber was ist dann so schwer? Teilliste?


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2010)

da stecken überall ein paar gramm. 
rahmen, bremse, antrieb, ...

das summiert sich halt.


----------



## Domme02 (22. Juni 2010)

Teileliste:
Rahmen: Scott Scale Alu Größe L  1700g?
Gabel inkl. Kralle, Schaft 20cm : Rock Shox Sid Race 1490g
Gabelremote inkl. Zug: Poploc 59g
Steuersatz: Ritchey ?
Aheadkappe: Tune Carbon inkl. Alu Schraube 5g
Spacer: 2x Procraft Carbon Spacer (10mm)  8g
Vorbau: Guizzo  135g?
lenker: Schmolke Carbon SL 560mm  94g
Griffe inkl. Stopfen: Bontrager Race XXX Lite 18g
Sattelklemme: Scott 41g
Sattelstütze: Saso Poc 12  188g
Sattel: SLR Kit Carbonio 135g
Schnellspanner: Titan Schnellspanner SL Carbon 43g
LRS: Fun Works Atmosphere N-light 1508g
Schläuche: 2x Schwalbe Extra Light 14SV 252g
Reifen front: Rocket Ron 2,25 426g
Reifen rear: Racing Ralph 2,25 472g
Felgenband: 2x Actionsports 33g
kurbel inkl. Lager: Truvativ Noir 813g
Kassette, Schaltwerk, umwerfer, Kette: Shimano XT
Trigger: Shimano Deore
Pedale: Exustar E-PM-25 TI 214g
Bremse: Avid Juicy 3.5 517g
Bremsscheiben: 2x 160mm Alligator Wind Cutter  187g
Flaschenhalter: 2x Saso Mekkem Bot 9-G 23g

Ps: zu den meisten der Teile gibt es Bilder in meinem Album.
Der Antrieb wird getauscht sobald es günstige 10 fach Kassetten zu kaufen gibt und eine leichte Stützenklemme steht auch schon auf dem Einkaufszettel.


----------



## hardflipper (22. Juni 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Generell finde ich Leichtbau am Liteville etwas schade/unpassend. Verschenkt viel vom Potential des Rahmens. Trotzdem ein super Bike.









Ach was... Das LV ist DAS Race Fahrwerk, wenn man es im "richtigen" Setup fährt. 

Dumm nur, dass der Haufen sackschwer ist und Liteville das Teil auch als All Mountian "aufwärts" verkaufen will...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Offensichtlich lässt sich mit langhubigen Bikes eine breitere, kaufkräftigere Schicht ansprechen.


----------



## Tracer (22. Juni 2010)

boing schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Fuhrpark #2: Liteville 301 MK7 - 10,2 kg




hardflipper, das liteville carbon wird kommen, wenn alles 100% passt und ich hoffe das es ein 301 SL wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (22. Juni 2010)

Super gelungen das Liteville, Glückwunsch. Für mich eines der schönsten Bikes in diesem Thread seit längerer Zeit.


----------



## SauPrais (22. Juni 2010)

Oben das MK7 in Schwarz und nun mein MK8 in "Natur"


----------



## rboncube (22. Juni 2010)

Das schwarze LV schaut so edel, dezent und schnell aus, da kann das silberne nicht mithalten. Die Lefty gefällt mir optisch eh nicht, aber so unpassend wie an dem Bike kam sie noch nie rüber. Auch der Rizer mit weisen Hörnchen und roten Griffen find ich nicht sehr passend. Und der Reisekoffer unterm Sattel gehört auch eher an nen Tourer als an ein Racebike.

Das Zoulou find ich ganz gut trotz oder wegen der Lefty. Das passt Eine Frage zu dem Rahmen? Die sollen ja recht kurz ausfallen. Was ist den das für ne Rahmengröße? Und was fährst du an deinem Cube?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juni 2010)

rboncube schrieb:


> *Das schwarze LV schaut so edel*, dezent und schnell aus, da kann das silberne nicht mithalten. *Die Lefty *gefällt mir optisch eh nicht, aber so *unpassend* wie an dem Bike kam sie noch nie rüber. *Auch der Rizer mit weisen Hörnchen und roten **Griffen* find ich nicht sehr passend. *Und der Reisekoffer* unterm Sattel gehört auch eher an nen Tourer als an ein Racebike....
> 
> Gruß Rene´



Muss ich zustimmen!  



Das schwarze LV sieht meinem seeehr ähnlich (aktuelle Ausbaustufe) 

-Bilder von meinem folgen bei den nächsten Sonnenstrahlen-



@boing

Fährst du den Vorbau auch negativ?
Lenkerbreite würde mich interessieren.
Und mal ein Bild von der Seite..

Gern auch per PN!!


----------



## boing (23. Juni 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @boing
> Fährst du den Vorbau auch negativ?
> Lenkerbreite würde mich interessieren.



Vorbau ist "normal" montiert, Lenker 58cm breit.


----------



## Dirkinho (23. Juni 2010)

SauPrais schrieb:


> Oben das MK7 in Schwarz und nun mein MK8 in "Natur"



Der gesamte Lenkeraufbau passt nicht, sonst durchaus interessant!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2010)

rboncube schrieb:


> ..Das Zoulou find ich ganz gut trotz oder wegen der Lefty. Das passt Eine Frage zu dem Rahmen? Die sollen ja recht kurz ausfallen. Was ist den das für ne Rahmengröße? Und was fährst du an deinem Cube?



gestern bin ich die erste tour mit dem zouloo gefahren. fahert sich recht gut. 
die sitzposition ist etwas entspannter als auf dem cube. 
liegt aber auch zum teil daran, das die lefty 2cm hoeher baut, als die im cube., welche auf 90mm getravelt ist und die im zouloo auf 110mm.
die oberrohr laenge ist ~2cm kuerzer als beim 21coll cube, aber das gleich ich mit dem 120er vorbau aus.

prinzipiell finde ich einen kurzen rahmen nicht ungeschickt, faehrt sich schon agil und wenidig. das cube ist da eher der langstrecken-marathon-laeufer.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (23. Juni 2010)




----------



## Need4Speed (23. Juni 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Need4Speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das liegt einfach nur an der verdammt beschissenen fotoqualiät...da folgen bald nochmal recht anschaubare exemplare

hab das bike so komplett aus dem laden gekauft, im laufe der zeit werden da schon noch ein paar veränderungen einfliessen...aber so bin ich erstmal recht zufrieden mit der ausstattung , könnte schlimmer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnout (24. Juni 2010)

Hab mal ein bischen gebastelt 
Vorher Brot und Butter, nachher Brot und Butter - nur diesmal mit etwas größerem Rahmen, ohne verzogenen Hinterbau und in meiner Wunschfarbe.

vorher:





nachher:





Der Umbau hat keine 2 Stunden gedauert - nicht mal die Züge musste ich irgendwie ändern - nur der Gabelschaft ist nun etwas zu lang, wie man unschwer sieht 

Ps:
Bevor einer motzt - die Barends _müssen_ an den Riser


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2010)

wir sehen uns im startblock...


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Juni 2010)

...und wieder ein tourer...


----------



## Burnout (24. Juni 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...und wieder ein tourer...



Wurde XC neuerdings umdefiniert?


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Juni 2010)

Burnout schrieb:


> Wurde XC neuerdings umdefiniert?



...nö...



aber du musst schon zugeben, dass es kein racer ist 

schau mal, was über "Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) - Teil 1" steht


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2010)

hmm wenn du im Cross-Country Racing forum bist ist scho bissle "mehr" als touren gemeint 
fuer touren bikes gibt es den thread. da passt es eher rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (24. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meins in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:


----------



## Prayer (24. Juni 2010)

Komisch, über die meterweit herausgezogene Sattelstütze von dem Liteville MK7 hat sich noch keiner beschwert. Oder die optisch groß wirkende Sattelüberhöhung vom letzten Canyon...?! Wo bleiben hier die (besserwissenden) Kritiker?!

An die Besitzer der Räder: schöne Fahrräder, mir gefallen die Räder so wie sind.


----------



## bikeaddicted (24. Juni 2010)

Prayer schrieb:


> Komisch, über die meterweit herausgezogene Sattelstütze von dem Liteville MK7 hat sich noch keiner beschwert. Oder die optisch groß wirkende Sattelüberhöhung vom letzten Canyon...?! Wo bleiben hier die (besserwissenden) Kritiker?!



die einstellung muss doch nur dem fahrer passen...


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Juni 2010)

bei der Rahmenhöhe ist der Canyonbesitzer sicher auch kein Zwerg


----------



## Jonez (24. Juni 2010)

Prayer schrieb:


> Komisch, über die meterweit herausgezogene Sattelstütze von dem Liteville MK7 hat sich noch keiner beschwert. Oder die optisch groß wirkende Sattelüberhöhung vom letzten Canyon...?! Wo bleiben hier die (besserwissenden) Kritiker?!
> 
> An die Besitzer der Räder: schöne Fahrräder, mir gefallen die Räder so wie sind.



Das täuscht wegem dem niedrigen Oberrohr.

Um vernünftig druck aufs Pedal zu bekommen, braucht man eine Sattelüberhöhung. Wie hoch diese im Einzelfall ist, schreiben die Körpermaße des Fahrers vor.


----------



## Schmal (24. Juni 2010)

boing schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Fuhrpark #2: Liteville 301 MK7 - 10,2 kg



...sooo sehen auch fullys schnell aus 

- ist die gabel umlackiert? tiptop, so mattschwarz; 

oder gibt's die auch in matt + nur die decals abpulen?

 - dieses decal-wirrwar an den maguras, noch in 3 farben stört mich an der gabel enorm.....


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Juni 2010)

genau deshalb gefallen mir meine beiden alten Durins, eine schwarz, eine weiß. Das ewige Schwarz is schon ok, wenn mans Bike cool aufbaut, aber 100% schwarz, da muss wirklich alles passen


----------



## boing (24. Juni 2010)

Schmal schrieb:


> ...sooo sehen auch fullys schnell aus
> 
> - ist die gabel umlackiert? tiptop, so mattschwarz;
> 
> oder gibt's die auch in matt + nur die decals abpulen?



Also, ich habe die Durin tatsächlich in dieser Farbe bekommen und nur die blöden Decals abgemacht (das ging zum Glück ratz-fatz)

Und: das sieht nicht nur schnell aus, das ist es auch ;-)
Das Fahrwerk ist einfach eine Wucht - das merke ich immer dann besonders, wenn ich es mal eine Woche nicht unterm Hintern hatte.


----------



## NoBseHz (24. Juni 2010)

so gehts mir mit meinem Fully auch, aber ich favorisiere trotzdem das Hardtail


----------



## tt600 (24. Juni 2010)

Prayer schrieb:


> Komisch, über die meterweit herausgezogene Sattelstütze von dem Liteville MK7 hat sich noch keiner beschwert. Oder die optisch groß wirkende Sattelüberhöhung vom letzten Canyon...?! Wo bleiben hier die (besserwissenden) Kritiker?!
> ...



Na das wird aber auch auf Dauer langweilig, oder?
Einmal geschrieben reicht in meinem Fall, ändert ja im Prinzip nix an der Sache, und ist ja auch nur meine bescheidene persönliche Meinung.
Interessanter ist eh das Verhältnis zwischen reinen Sitzhöhe und der Sitzlänge (Sattelspitze bis Mitte Lenker).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (25. Juni 2010)

Schickes *Canyon*, ein mehr abfallendes Oberrohr würde mir mehr gefallen, sonst finde ich die Rahmen ganz schick.
Ziemlich Kinderübersetzung, kann man den Umwerfer nicht weiter nach unten stellen? Viel Spaß mit dem Renner


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Juni 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Schickes *Canyon*, ein mehr abfallendes Oberrohr würde mir mehr gefallen, sonst finde ich die Rahmen ganz schick.
> Ziemlich Kinderübersetzung, kann man den Umwerfer nicht weiter nach unten stellen? Viel Spaß mit dem Renner



Ich habe mir vor dem Wechsel mehrere Übersetzungen ausrechnen lassen, die von mir gewählte war der beste kompromiss. manchmal brauch man den kleinsten gang... ich fahre damit ja auch "normale" touren.wenns mir zu dünn wird kommt halt ne andere Kassette oder KB's.
Der Umwerfer kann noch ein wenig nach unten. Aber es kommt noch ein DA Umwerfer (wenn der passt)


----------



## .t1mo (25. Juni 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Schickes *Canyon*, ein mehr abfallendes Oberrohr würde mir mehr gefallen, sonst finde ich die Rahmen ganz schick.
> Ziemlich Kinderübersetzung, kann man den Umwerfer nicht weiter nach unten stellen? Viel Spaß mit dem Renner



Würde das Oberrohr mehr abfallen müsste die Stütze noch weiter raus. Das sieht dann aber bei 30,9 Stützen irgendwann nicht mehr so toll aus...

Geht mir genauso, selber Rahmen, selbe Größe


----------



## tt600 (25. Juni 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Würde das Oberrohr mehr abfallen müsste die Stütze noch weiter raus. Das sieht dann aber bei 30,9 Stützen irgendwann nicht mehr so toll aus...
> 
> Geht mir genauso, selber Rahmen, selbe Größe



Zustimmung, ist aber halt auch eine Frage der eigenen Proportionen, des persönl. Geschmacks, Einsatzzweck, der "Erfahrung", des Alters, des bevorzugten Terrain usw.
Wäre ich z.B. 20 Jahre jünger und würde statt in 'ner Großstadt im Harz, Sauerland, SW oder gar den Alpen wohnen hätte mein CC-Hardtail auch 'ne (ganz) andere Geometrie.
So hab ich mich aber selber auch bewusst für eine "gemütliche" Rahmengeometrie entschieden, d.h. größere RH, touren- statt trailtaugl. Oberrohrlänge, wenig Sattelüberhöhung, relativ kurzer Vorbau und die Stütze ragt auch nur "wenig" raus.


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (25. Juni 2010)

Hier mal mein Fuji, es kommen nur noch neue Felgen dran, das war es dann auch vorerst. 

Gewicht müßte etwas über 10kg sein.


----------



## Schmal (25. Juni 2010)

- gibts die aktuelle gabel auch irgend wo in matt? oder ist das ein älteres modell?



boing schrieb:


> Also, ich habe die Durin tatsächlich in dieser Farbe bekommen und nur die blöden Decals abgemacht (das ging zum Glück ratz-fatz)
> 
> Und: das sieht nicht nur schnell aus, das ist es auch ;-)
> Das Fahrwerk ist einfach eine Wucht - das merke ich immer dann besonders, wenn ich es mal eine Woche nicht unterm Hintern hatte.


----------



## boing (25. Juni 2010)

Schmal schrieb:


> - gibts die aktuelle gabel auch irgend wo in matt? oder ist das ein älteres modell?



Meine Durin ist von Anfang 2008 - ob es sie (noch) in mattschwarz gibt, weiß ich leider nicht.

Zwar Off-Topic, muss ich aber loswerden: Meine Durin war eine von denen, die zurückgerufen wurde. Ich hatte vorher eine mit Canti-Sockeln, die Decals hatte ich entfernt. Nach dem Tausch hatte ich wunschgemäß eine ohne Canti-Sockel - und Magura hat sogar keine Decals drauf gemacht. Fand ich cool


----------



## mike49 (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

hier mal mein Ghost bei der heutigen Ausfahrt:











Falls es wen interessiert: Gewicht liegt derzeit bei 9,2 kg. Sind hier ja zum Glück nicht im Leichtbauforum...


----------



## J.O (27. Juni 2010)

Gefällt mir jetzt noch eine ne Goldene Kurbel oder ein wenig Yumeya Spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike49 (27. Juni 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Gefällt mir jetzt noch eine ne Goldene Kurbel oder ein wenig Yumeya Spielzeug


Danke!

Goldene Kurbel ist mir dann doch etwas zuviel, denke derzeit eher an eine Clavicula mit goldenen KB-Schrauben. Außerdem kommt demnächst noch ein DT Swiss Carbon LR-Satz mit goldenen Nippeln und schwarz-goldenen Naben (vom Scott Scale LTD 2009, schon gekauft  )

Yumeya ist übrigens auch schon geplant, allerdings nur die Halterungen für die XTR-Shifter und die Kette.


----------



## J.O (27. Juni 2010)

Mann soll es ja auch nicht übertreiben, aber ne FOX mit dem Kashima coat hätte auch was aber die kann man ja nicht bezahlen.


----------



## mike49 (27. Juni 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Mann soll es ja auch nicht übertreiben, aber ne FOX mit dem Kashima coat aber die kann man ja nicht bezahlen.


Die habe ich auch schon gesehen, gefällt mir aber nicht so richtig. 

Ich denke, diese hier sollte perfekt passen:


----------



## J.O (27. Juni 2010)

Das hätte auch was Vorne Schwarz und hinten Weiß.
Dein MTB ist übrigens leichter als mein einsteiger RR


----------



## Baumarktbomber (28. Juni 2010)

Hier mein Voitl, nach etwas Feintuning an Gabeladapter und Bremse läuft es endlich so, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Gewicht liegt zur Zeit bei um die 9,6 kg (siehe Teileliste). Diätprogramm wurde schon erstellt.









Teileliste


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2010)

schmeiß doch die beiden Bremsen von deinen Felgen  sparste gleich noch ordentlich Gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baumarktbomber (28. Juni 2010)

Ja die Nobbies haben ihr Gewicht. Bin am überlegen, ob ich Conti Race Kings aufziehe, die sparen satte 120 Gramm.


----------



## dre (28. Juni 2010)

Baumarktbomber schrieb:


> ... ob ich Conti Race Kings aufziehe, die sparen satte 120 Gramm.




... dann kannst du auch gleich die Luft darin sparen, die ist eh ruck zuck raus.


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2010)

diese Erfahrung habe ich mit Contireifen auch gemacht, mir persöhnlich taugen (ungesponsorte Meinung) die Maxxis am besten, habe mich bereits durch die Schwalbe, Conti und Michelin -Palette durchgetestet


----------



## Groudon (28. Juni 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ... dann kannst du auch gleich die Luft darin sparen, die ist eh ruck zuck raus.


 
meine halten seit gut 3000 km die Luft ohne Ende  nur 1 Platten mit nem Schwalbe XX-Schlauch! Man kann mit jedem Reifen Glück/Pech haben.


----------



## Tundra HT (28. Juni 2010)

4 Jahre Latex Schläuche von Michelin ------> keinen Platten, nicht mit Rara Evo1, Michelin XCR Dry, oder RoRo Evo´s. Die Schläuche zerstören sich meißt aber selbst nach ca 1-1 1/2 Jahren. Sind leicht rollen geil, fast wie Tubeless und wiegen nicht viel 125gr. Auf ca 1 1/2 Jahren 15 eus für den Schlauch ist gut!! Nur pumpen muß man leider öfters.


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2010)

jop da habt ihr beide Recht, ich fahre einfach Tubelessreifen und dementsprechende Laufräder, ich pumpe einmal - beim Reifen aufziehen. Hab auch schonmal 6 Monate nicht gepumpt und war wie am 1. Tag, das ist halt recht bequem


----------



## mike49 (28. Juni 2010)

Baumarktbomber schrieb:


> Ja die Nobbies haben ihr Gewicht. Bin am überlegen, ob ich Conti Race Kings aufziehe, die sparen satte 120 Gramm.


Schmeiß lieber die Lefty raus und die Dir eine leichte Gabel wie z.B. Durin, SID oder DT Swiss.

Da sparst Du dann schnell mal an die 500g und die Geo passt auch wieder


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Juni 2010)

Oh Voitls sieht man selten, da freu ich mich. Dazu noch ein sehr schickes Exemplar. Aus welchem Jahr ist denn der Rahmen? War das mal Team-Dekor?

Die Lefty passt optisch schon sehr gut zu dem bike. Aber über 1,8 kilo... das hätte ich glaube nicht übers Herz gebracht. Sprachen die Kosten gegen eine Speed SL? 

Aber im Grunde sitze ich im Glashaus. Meins wiegt auch nur 200g weniger. Allerdings liegts weniger an der Gabel bei mir als viel mehr am Rahmen selbst: Erst-Serie und 1590g schwer. Hätt ich mal noch ein Jahr gewartet damals... 

LG

Ps: das mit den Race Kings halte ich für eine gute Idee.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Juni 2010)

MoinMoin

Dann will ich auch hier mal meine schwarze Schönheitvorstellen!
Gerade fertig geworden,endlich!
Mein 1.Liteville!
Hat schon 2 Ausfahrten hinter sich und ich muß sagen,das ich nie gedacht hätte,das Liteville das Mountainbiken quasi neu erfunden hat,einfach ne andere Welt!Man merkt fast nicht,das man ein Fully fährt,denn das Baby geht ab wie Schmidts Katze:















*Gewicht:Nur leichte 9,5kg!

Teileliste:*

-Rahmen:Liteville 301 Mk004 schwarz eloxiert;inkl.Race&Titankit+DT Swiss SSD212(130mm)
-Gabel:Rock Shox Reba Worldcup tuned mit Kronenlockout(115mm)
-Steuersatz:Syntace Super Spin 1/1/8"
-Aheadklemme:Control Tech+Syntace Kappe
-Kurbeln:Clavicula Mtb 3-fach
-Innenlager:Clavicula tuned/Ceramic Speed Lager
-Kettenblätter:FRM 44/32/22
-Kettenblattschrauben:Extralite gold/schwarz
-Naben:Chris King ISO Disc 32Loch
-Felgen: Dt-Swiss XRC300 32 Loch
-Speichen:Sapim Race
-Nippel: DT Alu gold
-Felgenband:FRM
-Schläuche:Eclipse
-Reifen:Schwalbe RocketRon 2,25
-Schnellspanner:Tune DC16+17 schwarz
-Vorbau:NoRah Carbon
-Lenker:Schmolke SL
-Lenkerstopfen:Schmolke
-Barends:MCFK
-Grifferocraft Superlite
-Bremshebel:Hope Tech+Hope Matchmaker für XTR970
-Bremssättel:Hope Mono Mini 2006 tuned(Titan Banjos,Aluentlüftungsnippel etc.)
-Bremsleitung:Hope
-Bremsscheiben:Hope Race-Floatings inkl.Titanschrauben
-Bremsbeläge:Hope Standart
-Sattelstütze:Schmolke TLO 34,9/380mm
-Sattel:Tune Speedneedle Alcantara
-Sattelklemme:MCFK
-Umwerfer:Shimano XTR 970 E-Type tuned/Carbonplatte,Aluschrauben
-Schaltwerk:Shimano XTR 970 tuned/Speedware,Carbonschmiede
-Zügeower Cordzz Mtb
-Aussenhülle:Nokon Carbonpearls
-Shifter:Shimano XTR 970 3x9
-Kassette:Sram XG999 11-32
-Kette:KMC X9SL gold
-Flaschenhalter:Ax Lightness Nasdorowje
-Pedale:Crank Brothers 4Ti tuned/Titanfedern
-Schrauben:Komplett Syntace/Bikehardest(Titan/Alu)und Schmolke Peek

So,ich hoffe das wars und ich hab nichts vegessen!
Achso:Einsatzgebiet natürlich stark Race/Marathonlastig!
Mein Gewicht liegt zur Zeit bei 71kg....

Grüße

Nils


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Juni 2010)

was für 'ne kiste!


außer den goldenen teilen (die mir optisch an dem bike nicht gefallen wollen; kann aber auch am licht liegen ) einfach klasse!


und 9,5 für ein fully (und das noch eines aus alu) sind ordentlich


schön, dass du gleich alles wichtige zum bike (teileliste/einsatzzweck/fahrergewicht) gesagt hast!

das rad wäre (vielleicht, falls nötig, mit anderen speichen, ohne gabeltuning, lenker, vorbau und stütze) auch für schwere fahrer, wie mich, fahrbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juni 2010)

da haste aber ganz tief in die trickkiste (oder den geldbeutel) gegriffen 
nett geworden,... aber ich hatee an den rahmen kein plastik gebaut... waere dann aber auch net bei 9.5kg


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. Juni 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> da haste aber ganz tief in die trickkiste (oder den *geldbeutel*) gegriffen





> ... aber ich hätte an den rahmen kein plastik gebaut...


naja... müsste halten... und falls mal etwas abbricht: er scheint ja nicht gerade arm zu sein...

sicherlich hat beispielsweise hardflipper sein liteville "passender" (auch haltbarer; irgendwie auch stylischer) aufgebaut



> waere dann aber auch net bei 9.5kg


sicherlich nicht... wäre, deke ich, bei ~10,5kg...


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juni 2010)

ich red net davon, das es abbricht... da geht es nur um style... das es haelt und leicht ist.. das ist auser frage.


----------



## Baumarktbomber (29. Juni 2010)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Oh Voitls sieht man selten, da freu ich mich. Dazu noch ein sehr schickes Exemplar. Aus welchem Jahr ist denn der Rahmen? War das mal Team-Dekor?
> 
> Die Lefty passt optisch schon sehr gut zu dem bike. Aber über 1,8 kilo... das hätte ich glaube nicht übers Herz gebracht. Sprachen die Kosten gegen eine Speed SL?



Zwecks Alter und Lackierung des Rahmens kann ich dir leider nichts genaueres sagen. 

Ne Speed Carbon war mir fürs Erste etwas zu teuer. Mal schauen, wie es nächstes Jahr ausschaut.

Ich persönlich finde, dass die Lefty die Geo des Bikes nicht zerstört, sie baut zwar hoch, beim Fahren stört es allerdings nicht. Bin am überlegen, ob ich im Zuge des Gabelservices die Lefty auf 90mm begrenzen lasse, da 90 mm Federweg für meine Zwecke ausreichen.

Zur Zeit fährt ein Kumpel an seinem Bike die Race Kings, quasi ist er in Sachen Reifen meine Testperson Bis jetzt ist er zufrieden mit den Contis.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Juni 2010)

ich wuerde sie erstmal noch ne weile auf 110 fahren. meien carbin sit auch gerade bei 88_ im service und ich lass sie mir wieder auf 110 traveln.
hab die alu in meinem cooma auf 110 und das macht so spass und stoehrt bergauf gar net...


----------



## Baumarktbomber (30. Juni 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich wuerde sie erstmal noch ne weile auf 110 fahren.



Danke für den Tipp. Werd meine Lefty auch zu 88 schicken. Das wird zwar ein ordentliches Loch ins Konto reißen, aber egal irgendwann spielt Geld beim Hobby keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2010)

der 88+ service lohnt sich... lass sie dir mit 11cm auf dein gewicht und deinen fahrstil abstimmen. dann hast du RICHTIG spass


----------



## onkeldueres (1. Juli 2010)

So ist es halt.Der Spieltrieb bleibt...nur die Spielzeuge werden etwas teurer


----------



## Meridaracer (1. Juli 2010)

3303 schrieb:


> Weitere Bilder im Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/30947



Von weitem und im ganzen schon ganz toll aber die Details, boar einfach nur zum verlieben und dahinschmelzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. Juli 2010)

Genau. Sehr geschmackvoller Aufbau. 

Und sein Marin ist auch schön.


----------



## Baumarktbomber (1. Juli 2010)

Das Bianchi ist mal ein echter Hingucker, einfach traumhaft.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juli 2010)

zu viel lob ist auch nicht gut!

deshalb gibts von mir jetzt was zum meckern:




Marathon-Trimm: 9895g
incl. Pumpe (140g), Flaschenhalter (68g), Tacho (60g), Kettenstrebenschutz (11g)


----------



## J.O (1. Juli 2010)

Stehen deine Bremshebel wirklich so nach unten? und dann diese weiße Gabel ne ne


----------



## onkeldueres (1. Juli 2010)

zum Bianchi:Wenns doch ne tolle Campagnolo MTB Gruppe geben würde.Leider Wunschdenken.Apropo,habe noch zwei silberne Campa MTB Felgen 32 Loch im Keller.
Wenn Interesse bitte PN


----------



## Christian Back (1. Juli 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> zum Bianchi:Wenns doch ne tolle Campagnolo MTB Gruppe geben würde.Leider Wunschdenken.Apropo,habe noch zwei silberne Campa MTB Felgen 32 Loch im Keller.
> Wenn Interesse bitte PN



Wieso? Campa Compaktkurbel, oder dreifach, die Flatbarhebel, und sogar zehnfach geht... Bis 29 Zähnchen hinten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2010)

soooo nachdem der alte cube hpc an manchen stellen so gut wie keinen lack mehr hatte und zum teil auch schon teile des carbon angefressen waren, habe ich beschlossen das es zeit fuer ein "crash replacement" ist. 1a sache von cube: alte rahmen weg, neuer her fuer 480euro.
ja fuer ~600 bekomm ich einen 1kg rahmen, aber der cueb passt perfekt und ist hammer steif!

so gesagt getan,... aufgebaut,... race ready 9,3kg. das gewicht kommt von den ust reifen. die larsen will ich fahren, weil ich vom gripp voellig ueberzeugt bin aber die leichte exception ist nicht mit milch fahrbar (suuuper leicht loecher in der karkasse). da das geschoss die rennen pannen frei ueberleben muss nun halt mit 700/500g 2.0/1.9er lust reifen.

die 180er scheibe brauch ich wohl mit 80kg bei langen alpen marathons (salzkammergut usw...) keine lust auf bremsausfall, zumal die 180er ashima leichter ist als 160er magure/shimano 

mal gespannt wer die baustelle erkennt


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Juli 2010)

Schönes Geschoss. 
Baustelle? Kabelbinder am OR?


----------



## Baumarktbomber (3. Juli 2010)

Gefällt mir bald besser als dein altes HPC. Sehr stimmiger Aufbau, gefällt mir.
Das Gewicht geht auch noch in Ordnung. Bei manchen Light Bikes hier im Forum muss man Angst haben, dass sie im Gelände auseinanderfallen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2010)

danke danke...
nein es sind nicht die kabelbinder die gehoeren dahin,... ich HASSE klappernde bremsleitungen!

wenn ich die roro/rara kombi wieder drauf mach bin ich wieder bei 8,9kg... aber mit den reifen bin ich einfach bergab WEIT schneller


----------



## J.O (3. Juli 2010)

Ein Fehlender Schoner fürs OR an der Lefty? oder muss das so
wobei mich die Silberne "Gabelbrücke" irgendwie stört
aber sonst 
und vielleicht einen anderen Kettenstreben Schutz der sieht zu klein aus
wo macht man eigentlich bei so einer Lefty den Sender für den Tacho hin?


----------



## Baumarktbomber (3. Juli 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> ...wo macht man eigentlich bei so einer Lefty den Sender für den Tacho hin?



Ich hab den Sender an der Bremsleitung mit zwei Kabelbindern fixiert.


----------



## Meridaracer (3. Juli 2010)

Dafür gibt es eine Halterung welche dann am unteren Ende der Lefty befestigt wird. siehe hier: Halterung für Tacho an Lefty


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2010)

Dann löse ich mal auf: vorne hab ich nen 160er Sattel mit Adapter verbaut, aber der 180er Sattel ist bestellt.

Schoner ist an der lefty dran.
der Tacho Sender ist an der kettenstrebe. Mit nem Polarisierung wind geht das. Der lefty-finger ist mir zuwieder


----------



## Meridaracer (3. Juli 2010)

Naja aber am Hinterrad messen ist doch zu ungenau ...
Also denke da an stehendes Hinterrad beim bremsen oder wenn es beim beschleunigen durchdreht, denke das macht bissel was aus ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2010)

naja... um zu wissen wie weit es noch ist reicht es.
ausserdem sollte das hinterrad net stehen und durchdrehen au net  
klar kommt vor... ich weis... aber wie viel ist das? 3-4 umdrehungen wo es net stimmt... so whatever...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (3. Juli 2010)

Hast auch recht ...
Bin Erbsenzähler und nehme es gern bissel genau


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2010)

du weist doch... andi interessiert sich nur fuer minuten, net fuer km


----------



## Meridaracer (3. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> du weist doch... andi interessiert sich nur fuer minuten, net fuer km



Watt und Laktat sollte man nicht vergessen ebenso der Puls, zumindest bei der Leistungsdiagnostik


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Juli 2010)

Die  machen wider aber ja net auf dem bike
Dann mal wieder Bilder!


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

noch geplant in den kommenden 3-4 Monaten:

Manitou R7 TPC 2006 (Casting in Rahmenblau)
Syntace Duraflite 630mm
leichteren LRS (~1.5kg), wohl FunWorks Atmosphere

geplant bis nächste Saison:

Schaltung auf SRAM mit Gripshift umbauen
Conti X-King & RK


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2010)

kannst du alle gänge schleiffrei schalten?
ist das große ritzel eins für die mitte oder eins für außen?
hast du probleme beim schalten wenn du vorne von klein auf groß schaltest und hinten kleiner als mitte bist? (abwurf der kette nach außen)


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

Schleiffrei bekomme ich die Kette nicht.  Aber da die Kette bei kl-kl und gr-gr eh zu schräg ist, nutze ich meist nur 6-7 Ritzel pro KB aus. F

Für mich völlig ausreichend. Das größte Ritzel dürfte eines für die Mitte sein, wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe.

Generell hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme mit runterfallenden Ketten - weder bergab (ok, da hats mich heute och gelegt xD) noch beim schalten (hoch wie runter). Funktioniert alles super. Einzig das 38er ist bergab bissl komisch zu treten. 

Wenn ich auf 2x10 wechsel, dann mit ner 40/26er Kurbel und 11-36 hinten.


----------



## LostFocus (3. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte den Cube Rahmen eine Nr Größer gekauft. 

Sattelstütze ist schon ein  Gutes Stück rausgezogen. 
Mich würde Intressieren wie es aussieht wen du drauf sitzt, du musst doch vol die Rückenschmerzen  haben   nach 1 stunde  Fahren.  Sieht mir  ziehmlich nach vorne  gestreckt aus.


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Cube Rahmen eine Nr Größer gekauft.
> 
> Sattelstütze ist schon ein Gutes Stück rausgezogen.
> Mich würde Intressieren wie es aussieht wen du drauf sitzt, du musst doch vol die Rückenschmerzen haben nach 1 stunde Fahren. Sieht mir ziehmlich nach vorne gestreckt aus.


 
Ich hatte vorher einen 100er Vorbau und mein Trainer empfahl mir einen 110er. Natürlich hätte ich einen 20"-Rahmen nehmen können, aber der wäre nicht so wendig. (was mir sehr gefällt) Ich bekomme eher Nackenschmerzen - liet aber daran, dass mein Nacken-Kopf-Bereich immer krummer wird. -.-

PS: Unter Fotos sind paar Bilder von 24h Rennen wo du siehst, wie ich aussehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostFocus (3. Juli 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher einen 100er Vorbau und mein Trainer empfahl mir einen 110er. Natürlich hätte ich einen 20"-Rahmen nehmen können, aber der wäre nicht so wendig. (was mir sehr gefällt) Ich bekomme eher Nackenschmerzen - liet aber daran, dass mein Nacken-Kopf-Bereich immer krummer wird. -.-
> 
> PS: Unter Fotos sind paar Bilder von 24h Rennen wo du siehst, wie ich aussehe.




Nackenschmerzen kommen  davon das du zu sehr gestreckt wirst  weil dein Kopf da durch weiter runter kommt nach vorne  und um gerade aus zu schauen musst du den  weit nach  hinten knicken   ergo-> Gnick Schmerzen. Durch das Tauschen von 100 auf 110mm  Machst du es ja nur noch Schlimmer 

Sollte ja nur eine Anregung sein -> Keine Persönlich kritik nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Nackenschmerzen kommen davon das du zu sehr gestreckt wirst weil dein Kopf da durch weiter runter kommt nach vorne und um gerade aus zu schauen musst du den weit nach hinten knicken ergo-> Gnick Schmerzen. Durch das Tauschen von 100 auf 110mm Machst du es ja nur noch Schlimmer


 

Ich vertraue meinem Trainer.  Der hat da denk ich einiges an Erfahrung (will deine Erfahrung nicht in Frage stellen!).

Ich komme auf jeden Fall ganz gut zurecht. Aber das Bike ist eh nie fertig. xD

Am liebsten würde ich mir jetzt nen Duraflite ranpacken, die neue X.O in 39/26 (oder 42/26, wenns noch gut schaltet) und 11-36 ranbauen.


----------



## mete (3. Juli 2010)

Ich würde lieber die Magura dranlassen. Die R7 ist zwar leichter, aber funktioniert schlechter, wenn sie denn überhaupt mal problemlos über längere Zeit funktioniert.


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber die Magura dranlassen. Die R7 ist zwar leichter, aber funktioniert schlechter, wenn sie denn überhaupt mal problemlos über längere Zeit funktioniert.


 
Die Odur muss eh mal (wieder!) zum Service von Magura auf Grund von Mängeln (leider ). Da werde ich sie mal testen.

Der Vorgänger hatte allerdings nix an ihr auszusetzen.


----------



## Raggaman (4. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


>



Mal ne frage,braucht man da einen speziellen Rahmen (verstaerkt) wenn man eine Lefty einbauen moechte?, ich weis das da eine 1 1/8 version gibt. Ich wuerde gerne ne Lefty verbauen (mag das design) an einem Stahl HT ist es ratsam? oder besser doch ne normale gabel


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. Juli 2010)

Ja, das geht wohl:

In einem Singelspeed-Forum (user: "fuärst chicken..." ) habe ich glaube ich mal ein Stahl-Ferrous mit Leftie gesehen. Vllt. hat jemand mal das passende Foto?!

Z.B. an manchen Titan-IF's habe ich schon öfter mal Lefties entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (4. Juli 2010)

Ja dann stell ich mal meinen Ackergaul rein.
wiegt 11.2kg, noch der standard Aufbau wies auch im HT Test von de "Bike" drin war. Bin ja aber auch Schüler, also knappes Budget
Erneuerung: In den Ferien Ferienjob machen, 950  verdienen und tune edelweiz Laufradsatz holen. was haltet ihr davon? Oder was würdet ihr noch verändern was man auch noch so einigermaßen zahlen kann.
PS: Von dem Sattel wollen wir jetzt mal nich reden, der kommt sowieso bald weg. Speedneedle wär schön, aber ihr wisst ja ,, das Geld....


----------



## scapin-biker (4. Juli 2010)

Und bitte entferne dies "Schlauch oder was auch immer Durcheinander" an der Kettenstrebe.
Ansonsten wie du schon sagst, isses Ausbaufähig !


----------



## armor (4. Juli 2010)

bezahlbar ist: andere Flaschenhalter in weiß oder schwarz. anderer Lenker mit weniger rise und griffe plus barends.

nix kosten tut: vorbau drehen.

dann passts schon zumindest von der optik eher unter die rubrik CC!


----------



## mountainmax (4. Juli 2010)

Ich konnte das fahrrad einfach nicht so lassen, und wollte halt auch gleich en bisschen "tunen" . und hab deshalb en alten schlauch hingebastelt.=)


----------



## erkan1984 (4. Juli 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Ja dann stell ich mal meinen Ackergaul rein.
> wiegt 11.2kg, noch der standard Aufbau wies auch im HT Test von de "Bike" drin war. Bin ja aber auch Schüler, also knappes Budget
> Erneuerung: In den Ferien Ferienjob machen, 950  verdienen und tune edelweiz Laufradsatz holen. was haltet ihr davon? Oder was würdet ihr noch verändern was man auch noch so einigermaßen zahlen kann.
> PS: Von dem Sattel wollen wir jetzt mal nich reden, der kommt sowieso bald weg. Speedneedle wär schön, aber ihr wisst ja ,, das Geld....



wenn du mal n bissl bei Actionsports oder ebay schaust findest du Weiße Laufräder weit unter 950 (300-400)
da hast du noch genug Geld für einen Sattel, und ne neue Gabel und ne kurbel......
Nur so als Idee


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2010)

Ich find's auch etwas vermessen, da einen derart teuren LRS reinzustecken, wenn der Rest absolut nicht ebenbürtig ist. Gewicht bekommste leichter und billiger runter.


----------



## damista (4. Juli 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> ... Ich bekomme eher Nackenschmerzen - liet aber daran, dass mein Nacken-Kopf-Bereich immer krummer wird. -.-


Bitte Groudon, du sitzt auf dem Rad und hast diese Schmerzen. Da kann dein Trainer dir sagen was er will. Es ist nun mal nicht alles auf jeden übertragbar. Wenn du jetzt schon Nackenschmerzen hast, dann fahr in der Haltung mal Rennen längerer Dauer ...

Ich bin nun über nen längeren Zeitraum auch immer tiefer gegangen - Nach der Mad East ( glaube hatte das schon mal irgendwo geschrieben), ging im Nackenbereich fast nix mehr. Jetzt Vorbau positiv montiert. Wurde schlagartig besser!

Wahrscheinlich ist das übel bei dir aber vielleicht doch der etwas zu kleine Rahmen. Kennst keinen, wo du mal ne Nummer größer dieses Rahmens testen kannst?


----------



## Domme02 (4. Juli 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Ja dann stell ich mal meinen Ackergaul rein.
> wiegt 11.2kg, noch der standard Aufbau wies auch im HT Test von de "Bike" drin war. Bin ja aber auch SchÃ¼ler, also knappes Budget
> Erneuerung: In den Ferien Ferienjob machen, 950 â¬ verdienen und tune edelweiz Laufradsatz holen. was haltet ihr davon? Oder was wÃ¼rdet ihr noch verÃ¤ndern was man auch noch so einigermaÃen zahlen kann.
> PS: Von dem Sattel wollen wir jetzt mal nich reden, der kommt sowieso bald weg. Speedneedle wÃ¤r schÃ¶n, aber ihr wisst ja ,, das Geld....


in das rad willst du einen 950â¬ LRS reinbauen?? Das mÃ¼sste doch fast der Wert des ganzen Bikes sein. 
Hol dir lieber einen 300â¬ LRS (meinetwegen weiÃ), anderer Antrieb und andere Anbauteile (Lenker, StÃ¼tze,....)
AuÃerdem versteh ich nicht, dass du deine Ferien mit einem Job vollpacken willst. Denk dran: Training macht auf jeden Fall schneller als ein sÃ¼ndteurer LRS oder ein 1kg leichteres Bike!


----------



## armor (4. Juli 2010)

@mountainmax: schau hier mal rein. da gibts für rund 350 recht geile, leichte laufradsätze:
http://www.german-lightness.de/


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meins
Aktuell 10,39kg...laut Hängewaage...aber da geht noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (4. Juli 2010)

...einiges!


----------



## maddda (4. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß...Lrs usw...ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich noch Schüler bin und das deswegen der kram nach und nach kommt


----------



## mountainmax (4. Juli 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> in das rad willst du einen 950 LRS reinbauen?? Das müsste doch fast der Wert des ganzen Bikes sein.
> Hol dir lieber einen 300 LRS (meinetwegen weiß), anderer Antrieb und andere Anbauteile (Lenker, Stütze,....)
> Außerdem versteh ich nicht, dass du deine Ferien mit einem Job vollpacken willst. Denk dran: Training macht auf jeden Fall schneller als ein sündteurer LRS oder ein 1kg leichteres Bike!



Das hängt vllt auch damit zusammen, dass mama und papa nicht wollen, dass ihr sohn die ganzen ferien entweder im sattel oder im Freibad sitzt.=)


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2010)

Dieses Rad... ich find's echt nicht schön.
Und dann diese schrecklichen Photos.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juli 2010)

LRS ist leih/testweiße mal drinn...Gesamtgewicht mit Tacho, Flaha, Flasche und anderem gedöhns bei 9,6kg 

Wennn ich die sackschweren Syntacebrocken tausche, mach ich nochmal einiges..


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Juli 2010)

wollte schon sagen, ist ganz schön schwer.

ich habe den alurahmen und bin bei 9,7kg.


----------



## onkeldueres (8. Juli 2010)

"Wow".Mit "sackschweren"Syntace Parts ist mein Fully gerade mal 300gr. schwerer.Ansonsten ,mal ein schöner Würfel.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2010)

naja... meine p6 in 34,8 und 400mm liegt bei ~230g was bei der klemmung ok ist.

der gtc rahmen ist halt auch net sooo leichtl. die fox auch net... das hat sich schnell...


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juli 2010)

Ja, haast recht. Aber spüren wird man die 200gr aus rahmen und nochmal soviel aus gabel nicht wirklich.. ist ja auch egal - wenn mans ganz konsequent aufziehen wollte, dann müsst ich noch ne magura gabel oder was reinbasteln, usw. Aber, da der aufbau momentan zwar stimmig, aber nicht wirklich komplett auf leichtbau aus ist, passts schon, oder?! 

@onkelduere: sJaja, sorry. Aber leicht is der lenker halt z.b. nicht wirklich....Er hält ttop und ist spitze verarbeitet! Das ist auch der grund, warum ich den da lass wo er ist und nicht anfange "rumzuspinnen" Gut sind die syntace parts aber allemal!  Und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Juli 2010)

naja... ohne einschraenkung auf 9.3kg (mit ust reifen) bzw 8.8kg (mit rara/roro) geht schon,... auch ohne schwabbel magura/dt gabel 

aber nice ist das rad definitiv!


----------



## FrankDe (9. Juli 2010)

Mein Kumpel hat auch das grau/rote GTC, nur alles noch in Serie.

Und da werd auch ich mit meinem Elite neidisch.

CUBE macht an sich schon gute Räder, auch wenn sie momentan der Konkurrenz etwas hinterherhinken, aber man warte mal auf die Eurobike, dann wird CUBE schon was konkurrenzfähiges bringen ;-)

Gruß


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Juli 2010)

naja... mit meinem neuen schwarz/roten elite bin ich sehr zu frieden... das gtc waere mir fuer rennen zu kurz (ach ja in dem teil des forums waren wir).
hinter her hinken? hmmm finde ich jetzt net. das elite hat in 20zoll ~1250g und ist solid as a rock (4 jahre voller renneinsatz ohne defekt).
aber es wird ja ein neues elite kommen... ~1kg und ne mischung aus gtc und elite... aber das hat ein paar details die mir net zusagen und ist wohl erst ab jan. verfuegbar -> hab ich nochmal ein "altes" genommen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juli 2010)

Ach das mit dem hinterherhinken seh ich auch nicht so.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich im fullybereich (fahrre noch n enduro bzw. am von cube) definitiv was "höherwertiges" kaufen werde, wenn nen neues kommt. hatte halt schon probbleme mit den lagern und jetzt sind wi schon so weit, dass mein hauptlager wegen dem lagersitz knackt. das sollte bein nem (serie) rad von 3000 euro nicht mehr sein. Naja, seis drum - bin trotzdem zufrrieden.

Und jetzt mal zum Reaction: Ich find, dass die mit ihren innernverlegten zügen, pressfit treetlager, und anderen system-dingern (alá reifen) immer sehr mit dem trend gehen. Schlieslich geht der ja genau zu sowas: möglichst schick, passend und system.. Und wenn mann jetzt mal nnoch bedenkt, dass sich zwischeen Rocky MTn undd Cube ein preisunterschied von 1000euro bei gleicher ausstatung aufzeigt, dann hat cube aus meinen augen alles richtig gemacht.
Und wo wir grad bei eurobike sind: Da wird cube vn ganz schn vielen kopiert! Letztes jahr habb ich gleich bei zwei herstellern die 2008er farben entdeckt.. Also insofern scheinen sie auch aus sicht der konkurrenz einiges gut zu machen..


----------



## mete (12. Juli 2010)

Obwohl ziemlich viele Teile getauscht wurden, hat sich optisch kaum was verändert..naja..immerhin 200g leichter ist es geworden...


----------



## hardflipper (12. Juli 2010)

Das Oberrohr wenn etwas gerader wäre und das Sitzrohr etwas kürzer, dann wäre es ein Traumrahmen. So ist´s nur ein schönes Rad mit einer unschönen Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. Juli 2010)

die wand ist definitiv schöner als die alte! 

schickes bike.


----------



## bene94 (12. Juli 2010)

Die Gabel ist doch das beste am Ganzen. Er hat sogar die Bremshebel parallel danach ausgerichtet.


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Juli 2010)

oh, Mete hat ne neue Hauswand....


----------



## Chrisomie21 (12. Juli 2010)

sind das innolite scheiben?
das lasso zum schaltwerk ist halt unschön.
was fährst du jetzt genau? die umgebauten x0 twister mit xx-schaltwerk? oder ist es ein red? kassette? kette?
danke


----------



## mete (13. Juli 2010)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> sind das innolite scheiben?


Avid G3 cleansweep



> das lasso zum schaltwerk ist halt unschön.


Stimmt, geht aber nicht anders


> was fährst du jetzt genau? die umgebauten x0 twister mit xx-schaltwerk? oder ist es ein red? kassette? kette?


Umgebaute X.0 Gripshifter, SRAM Red Schaltwerk, SRAM Force Kassette 11-28T, Kette irgendein SRAM Hollowpin-Ding in 10-fach


----------



## NoBseHz (13. Juli 2010)

manno, ich will auch ne XX Kurbel ohne hässlich drauf!! 

Aber was is das für ne  Delle/Knick im Sitzrohr huiuiui


----------



## dre (13. Juli 2010)

... nur Bilder.


----------



## mete (13. Juli 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Aber was is das für ne  Delle/Knick im Sitzrohr huiuiui



Das muss so sein. Das Rohr ist an der Stelle wegen der Dämpferbestigung verstärkt um Einknicken zu vermeiden. Ist bei jedem Scalpel dieser Bauart so.


----------



## hefra (14. Juli 2010)

Meins hat sich auch etwas verändert... ist leider schwerer geworden. Die Reba ist nur vorübergehend drin, 80mm fährt sich einfach besser. Geplant ist eine Durin SL 80.
Laufräder sind DT240s, FRM XMD 309, Revos, Alunippel, Tufo XC2 Prima gekittet.
Das Rad ist schnell, jetzt muss es nur noch der Fahrer werden.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (14. Juli 2010)

ich finds schick. unauffällig aber schick und sieht definitiv schnell aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Juli 2010)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ein wirklich stimmiges (technisch & optisch), schönes Rad.


----------



## kris. (14. Juli 2010)

@nopain-nogain    wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem zoulou-rahmen? also von der qualität und geo her? interessiere mich auch für den rahmen, habe aber leider keine gelegenheit mir nen rahmen vorher mal im original anzuschauen...

kris.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2010)

verarbeitung ist top. schoene details... ziemlich wendig. kann man noch ein paar details schiessen... 
oder was willst du denn wissen?


----------



## NoBseHz (14. Juli 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Das muss so sein. Das Rohr ist an der Stelle wegen der Dämpferbestigung verstärkt um Einknicken zu vermeiden. Ist bei jedem Scalpel dieser Bauart so.




Ok, wusste ich nich  aber ich wollte auch nicht unterstellen, dass dir Dellen an deinem eigenen Bike nicht auffallen würden


----------



## dima1969 (14. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Giant NRS, zwar schon etwas älter aber immer noch


----------



## kris. (14. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> oder was willst du denn wissen?



genau das. 

es ging mir vorrangig um die schweissnähte und natürlich die pulverung.
danke erstmal!

kris.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Juli 2010)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Giant NRS, zwar schon etwas älter aber immer noch
> 
> Geht das Bild größer?



gaaaanz toll... maeusekino bild und von der falschen seite -> man erkennt 0.0f!


----------



## dima1969 (14. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> gaaaanz toll... maeusekino bild und von der falschen seite -> man erkennt 0.0f!



So größer ist es, andere Seite ist erst morgen möglich, hier geht die Welt gerade unter.


----------



## armor (14. Juli 2010)

bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder morgen vom Giant. Kenne das Teil, hatte en Kumpel mal.

Besonders interessiert mich dein Schaltwerk...sieht von der falschen Seite nach sehr kurzer Kette aus...aber man kann sich ja täuschen.


Hier in Süd BW zieht es grad auch recht schwarz zu. Scheint was zu kommen...wird aber wohl das Meiste in Südhessen abgegangen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2010)

die kette am giant liegt anscheinend auf dem größten ritzel, also passt die kette doch so.

viel mehr wunder es mich dass man sowas ohne kettenführung fährt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2010)

scho besser... bin auf die antriebsseite gespannt...

1x9? mit der pizza? zum rennen fahren? is klar 

hast du ohne kettenfuehrung keine probleme mit abfallender kette? ich werde an meinem winterbike wohl eine verbauen, wenn ich es auf alfine umbaue (nach nem superman ueber den lenker, als mit auf dem singlespeed beim antritt die kette runter ist hab ich da kein bock mehr drauf )


----------



## dima1969 (15. Juli 2010)

Hier das Bike von der anderen Seite.

Ich fahre nur das eine Ritzel vorne. Die anderen habe ich jahrelang nicht gebraucht und deshalb ausgebaut. Den Rest erledigen meine Oberschenkel. Nein, ich fahre keine Rennen damit, bin Hobbybiker. Die Kette ist bei mir noch nie abgesprungen auch bei noch so wilder fahrt nicht, deshalb keine Kettenführung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2010)

dir reicht 44x11-32? muss echt flach bei euch sein 
post das rad mal im touren raeder thread, hier sind es normal eher die rennfeilen.

aber schick ist es (trotz plattformpedale). was sind das fuer laufraeder?


----------



## dima1969 (15. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> dir reicht 44x11-32? muss echt flach bei euch sein
> aber schick ist es (trotz plattformpedale). was sind das fuer laufraeder?



Naja, so flach ist es hier in der Gegend auch nicht, gibt genug Anstiege

Das sind Xero Systemlaufräder.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (15. Juli 2010)

bei 44-32 kann es nicht genug anstiege geben. zumindest nicht genug die du fährst   sonst würde dein name regelmäßig auf der startseite von den weltcupberichten in der überschrift stehen.
ich find den giant-rahmen wie immer schick. sehen einfach schön aggressiv aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2010)

das thema ist doch nun geklaert... es geht ja hier net um die beine sondern um's rad 

so, und nun NEXT!


----------



## dreismann (15. Juli 2010)

Eigenbaukettenführung ist in Arbeit......
reicht für die fränkische Schweiz aus..(an guten Tagen!)


----------



## Boondog (15. Juli 2010)

Meinz


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Juli 2010)

Boondog schrieb:


> Meinz




Ist schön da, liegt doch bei Wiesbaden.. !?       Ups, dass schreibt sich ja mit MAInz..!

Ne quark, nettes NOX!!
Was ist das denn für ´ne  Rahmengröße?


----------



## Boondog (15. Juli 2010)

@ taunusteufel78

ist ein s (17 Zoll)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. Juli 2010)

Liebäugele auch ständig mit dem Rahmen..  

Gruß


----------



## Groudon (15. Juli 2010)

ist schon schön aufgebaut


----------



## hefra (15. Juli 2010)

@dreismann was ist den das für ein Blatt an dem Trek? Sieht extrem klein aus. 32er? Berge hoch geht damit bestimmt, aber was ist mit runter und Ebene?

Und was sind diese komischen schwarzen Teile an der Position des äußern Kettenblatt? Ein zersägtes Kettenblatt? Sieht sehr merkwürdig aus.


----------



## tt600 (16. Juli 2010)

Boondog schrieb:


> Meinz



na die zugverlegung is aber recht abenteurlich.


----------



## Metrum (16. Juli 2010)

Würde an der Stelle gar nicht von "Verlegung" sprechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juli 2010)

...stimmt, da muss ich zustimmen! Ich war wohl zu fixiert auf den Rahmen.


----------



## dreismann (16. Juli 2010)

@hefra:das ist das mittlere org. Blatt 32er.
Berge runter muss ich es laufen lassen,geht schon....in der Ebene
schaff so 30-32kmh ohne das ich mir Knoten fahr(hatt mal nen Tacho dran)
Diese komischen Dinger sind "Eigenbauhalter" ,damit die Kette bleibt wo sie soll.
Is der "Prototyp"sag ich mal,muss da noch gut nachbessern.Hoff ich kriegs noch schöner hin,muss ja gut ausschauen und funktionieren.


----------



## Metrum (16. Juli 2010)

Ist ja mal ne ziemlich kluge Sache und sooo unschön sehen sie ja gar nicht aus!  
Funktionieren sie auch wie sie sollen?


----------



## M132 (16. Juli 2010)

Das hier ist meins. Ist ein Poison Zyankali Xi


----------



## Metrum (16. Juli 2010)

Ist das ne Joysticklenkung?


----------



## J.O (16. Juli 2010)

Booaaa wasn Spacer Turm 
sieht irgendwie seltsam aus liegt aber wohl an dem schiefen Foto.


----------



## M132 (16. Juli 2010)

Ja, den Turm muss ich wohl mal absägen... 
Aber was bitte sieht an dem Rad seltsam aus?


----------



## J.O (16. Juli 2010)

Die front sieht so hoch aus aber wenn ich meinen Bildschirm drehe gehts


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juli 2010)

das ist kein spacerturm mehr.

eher ein spacer wolkenkratzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. Juli 2010)

Bis auf den Turm schönes solides Rad

hier mal mein E605 









10230gr.


----------



## tt600 (16. Juli 2010)

M132 schrieb:


> Das hier ist meins. Ist ein Poison Zyankali Xi


Solltest Du bezüglich der Vorbauhöhe noch im Probierstadium sein is'se "fast!!!" noch okay, ansonsten hat man Dir die falsche Rahmengröße verkauft.
Die Steuerrohrlänge (auch Lenkkopflänge) ist neben der Oberrohrlänge das wichtigste Maß bei der Bestimmung der Rahmengröße, erst danach kommt die eigentl. Rahmenhöhe (Sitzrohrlänge).


----------



## Metrum (16. Juli 2010)

Also ich kann den Bildschirm drehen wie ich will es sieht trotzdem seltsam hoch aus. Aber verkauf die Spacer und hol Dir von dem Geld nen Rohrschneider - und vom Restgeld kannste dann sicherlich noch was essen gehen. Sorry!


----------



## J.O (16. Juli 2010)

Und mach die Reflektoren von den Pedalen das geht ja gar nicht aber der Rahmen sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus vielleicht noch den gelben Aufkleber runter machen.


----------



## M132 (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo,


> Solltest Du bezüglich der Vorbauhöhe noch im Probierstadium sein is'se "fast!!!" noch okay, ansonsten hat man Dir die falsche Rahmengröße verkauft.


Ja, das bin ich noch, deshalb ist auch noch der hohe Turm / Wolkenkratzer vorhanden 



> Also ich kann den Bildschirm drehen wie ich will es sieht trotzdem seltsam hoch aus.


D.h., im Vergleich zur Sattelhöhe ist der Lenker zu weit oben? Das kann sein, ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. Finde die aktuelle Sitzposition aber in Ordnung, kann mich nicht beschweren.



> Und mach die Reflektoren von den Pedalen das geht ja gar nicht aber der Rahmen sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus vielleicht noch den gelben Aufkleber runter machen.


Da hast du wohl recht.

Und wie kann ich eigentlich herausfinden, ob die Vorbaulänge für mich geeignet ist? Ist jetzt ein 110er, würde sonst gerne einen kürzeren nehmen.


----------



## J.O (16. Juli 2010)

1 Die Gabel sieht so hoch aus (finde Ich)
2 Mit dem Vorbau musst du testen bis passt das kann man nicht wirklich ausrechnen oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (16. Juli 2010)

Bei den meisten Gabelherstellern gibt es eine Grenze, wie hoch der Vorbau montiert sein darf. Du bist so ein Kandidat, der da an die Grenze kommen dürfte.
Mal im Ernst. Ich habe noch NIE so einen Spacertower gesehen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juli 2010)

ich geh mal kotzen,... und im falschen thread ist es noch dazu... ja ich weis... du faehrst ja xc touren... das ist aber der race thread... fuer touren raeder gibts n eigenen faden... wobei sie dich da fuer DEN aufbau wohl au steinigen werden...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Juli 2010)

Egal wie, aber ab 3 Spacern und mehr unterm Vorbau sieht´s immer k...e aus!!


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn du gern einen kürzeren Vorbau hättest und deine Stütze knappe 12cm ausgezogen ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass dein Rahmen gute 2 Nummern zu groß ist. Wenn du dich damit nicht auskennst, wer hat die Größe denn für dich ermittelt?


----------



## Metrum (16. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich habe ich jetzt hier nochmal reingeschaut weil ich dachte jetzt haben wir wieder einen "Frischling nieder gemacht" und wollte Dir Mut zusprechen - aber Du bist ja schon seit DREI Jahren hier dabei! Hast Du Dir während der Zeit nicht mal paar Beiträge durchgelesen oder Bilder angeschaut?! Hier findest Du doch eigentlich ALLES was Du wissen solltest. Es ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar wie man dann ein Rad so verunstalten kann und dann auch noch in der "Hardcorerubrik" postet.
Und da bist Du jetzt noch verdammt gut weggekommen an anderen Tagen wäre man nicht so nett zu Dir gewesen. 
*Also - Hausaufgaben machen und dann das Bike noch mal in der richtigen Rubrik einstellen.*


----------



## hardflipper (16. Juli 2010)




----------



## bene94 (17. Juli 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich jetzt hier nochmal reingeschaut weil ich dachte jetzt haben wir wieder einen "Frischling nieder gemacht" und wollte Dir Mut zusprechen - aber Du bist ja schon seit DREI Jahren hier dabei! Hast Du Dir während der Zeit nicht mal paar Beiträge durchgelesen oder Bilder angeschaut?! Hier findest Du doch eigentlich ALLES was Du wissen solltest. Es ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar wie man dann ein Rad so verunstalten kann und dann auch noch in der "Hardcorerubrik" postet.
> Und da bist Du jetzt noch verdammt gut weggekommen an anderen Tagen wäre man nicht so nett zu Dir gewesen.
> *Also - Hausaufgaben machen und dann das Bike noch mal in der richtigen Rubrik einstellen.*


 
Derjenige, der das Bild zitiert hat ist 3 Jahre hier. Der Besitzer noch nicht mal einen Monat!
Ist wohl schon spät...


----------



## Metrum (17. Juli 2010)

Ach so! Gott sei Dank!!! Mein Fehler und es besteht noch Hoffnung.


----------



## IceQ- (17. Juli 2010)

genug gebasht!^^ Jetzt hatten alle ihren Spass. 
Aber hey so hab ich auch mal begonnen oder der nopain-gain....oder oder -
wobei ganz so krass war mein spacer nie^^ 


m123 fahr das ding erstmal, stell es dir ein wie es dir am besten ist. Aber wenn du ernsthaft so hoch bleiben willst, wäre mal das testen einer rahmengrösse größer nicht dumm. und sonst stress dich nicht, wenn dir MTB Fahren richtig spass macht bist du in weniger als einem Jahr bei klickies, minispacer oder keinem spacer mit passendem vorbau etc. angekommen.


aber so einen langen schaft habe ich noch nie gesehen Oo
und an alle anderen , ich finds irgendwie geil xD


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (17. Juli 2010)

8,2kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (17. Juli 2010)

mamma mia 



die neue 10f X.O in scharz-blau würde sicher auch noch gut passen in Sachen Schaltwerk


----------



## hardflipper (17. Juli 2010)

Immer noch nicht die Felgen/Reifenbeschrifutungen in Einklang gebracht... Ne ne ne.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juli 2010)

sone rakete stand am start vom ruhrbike-marathon neben mir.

echt nen schickes rad.


----------



## spidermarkus (17. Juli 2010)

Bis auf die bremsen echt ne top optik....


----------



## armor (17. Juli 2010)

jau, das is doch mal en reinrassiges cc-bergamont...


----------



## IceQ- (17. Juli 2010)

spidermarkus schrieb:


> Bis auf die bremsen echt ne top optik....


 was ist an denen auszusetzen?


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (17. Juli 2010)

Die X.0 2-fach in blau werd ich mir auf alle Fälle mal anschauen! 2-fach würde mich eh reizen! 2 Freunde von mir fahren 2-fach und sind beide begeistert!
Schade wärs dann um die Kurbel...Die X.O wird wohl um einiges schwerer sein alsdie Race Face, die wiegt incl. XTR Innenlager 700g!


----------



## dima1969 (17. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich geh mal kotzen,...



Ja dann mach doch mal:kotz:, wenn hier einer kein Profibiker bei dir ist, ist er wohl unerwünscht. Es fahren eben nicht alle hier Profimäßig Rennen. Trotzdem holen sich auch Racebike.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juli 2010)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Es fahren eben nicht alle hier Profimäßig Rennen. Trotzdem holen sich auch Racebike.



macht er doch auch nicht!

und trotzdem ist das bike hier falsch!

ich traue meins mal hier zu zeigen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wieselchen (17. Juli 2010)

Fertig mit Umbauen... 







Und nächstes Wochenende gehts zum Arber - Tour E!!!


----------



## dima1969 (17. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> post das rad mal im touren raeder thread, hier sind es normal eher die rennfeilen.




@ k star: Warum ist das falsch hier?


----------



## Wieselchen (17. Juli 2010)

Und nächstes Wochenende gehts zum Arber - Tour E!!!


----------



## Groudon (17. Juli 2010)

Wieselchen schrieb:


> Und nächstes Wochenende gehts zum Arber - Tour E!!!


.


----------



## volki3 (17. Juli 2010)

Wieselchen schrieb:


> Und nächstes Wochenende gehts zum Arber - Tour E!!!



Bitte


----------



## scapin-biker (18. Juli 2010)

Gibt es einen Grund warum du vorne 2.0 und hinten 2.2 fährst ?
Ansonsten ein nettes CC Bike !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wieselchen (18. Juli 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund warum du vorne 2.0 und hinten 2.2 fährst ?
> Ansonsten ein nettes CC Bike !



Danke. 

Der Race King Supersonic ist in 2.0 nochmal 50 Gramm leichter als in 2.2. 
Das Fahrverhalten finde ich mit dem 2.2 vergleichbar - genug Grip hat er in den Kurven.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2010)

warum haste dann hinten den 2.2 drauf, wenn dir vorne sogar der 2.0 reicht?


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2010)

dima1969 schrieb:


> @ k star: Warum ist das falsch hier?



ups, hatte irgendwie das falsche rad im kopf.

dachte du wärst der besitzer von diesem ding mit dem riesen spacerturm.


----------



## dima1969 (18. Juli 2010)

Nein nein, aber bei meinem Bike hat er auch gemeint es hat hier nix zu suchen


----------



## Wieselchen (18. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> warum haste dann hinten den 2.2 drauf, wenn dir vorne sogar der 2.0 reicht?



naja, der 2.2 hat schon deutlich mehr grip was den vortrieb angeht. einfach wegen der breite. gerade beim uphill merkt man da schon einen unterschied. 
auf dem vorderrad hab ich - mal abgesehen vom bremsen - hauptsächlich seitenführungskräfte. die meisten kräfte kommen hier auf die schulterstollen, da ist die breite nicht so ausschlaggebend. 

vom fahrgefühl her find ich die kombination echt gut. aber ist geschmackssache.


----------



## Aalex (19. Juli 2010)

mal ein paar von gestern ausm pocahontas national park in virginia


----------



## 3303 (19. Juli 2010)

Das finde ich, von dem her, was man uf den Pics erkennen kann, mal sehr geil.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2010)

es geht hier net um profirad oder net, sondern um race bike.

nein ich bin kein profi, sondern nur amateur/lizens fahrer

warum muessen raeder die nie eine startnummer sehen/gesehen haben unbedingt hier gepostet werden. ich psote mein rad ja auch net im tourenthread, weil es da net passen wuerde. 
ist doch legitim! mit meiner sitzposition wuerde ich auch keinen 6tage alpencross mit 6kg rucksack fahren wollen...

und das das spacermosnter haesslich ist ist ja wohl offensichtlich...

gegen das giant spricht nur die uebersetzung... und die faltpedale... aber abgesehen davon ist es nice...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2010)

es geht hier net um profirad oder net, sondern um race bike.

nein ich bin kein profi, sondern nur amateur/lizens fahrer

warum muessen raeder die nie eine startnummer sehen/gesehen haben unbedingt hier gepostet werden. ich psote mein rad ja auch net im tourenthread, weil es da net passen wuerde. 
ist doch legitim! mit meiner sitzposition wuerde ich auch keinen 6tage alpencross mit 6kg rucksack fahren wollen...

und das das spacermosnter haesslich ist ist ja wohl offensichtlich...

gegen das giant spricht nur die uebersetzung (fahr damit mal swissbikemasters mit 4,4k hm ... und die faltpedale... aber abgesehen davon ist es nice...


----------



## dima1969 (19. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> warum muessen raeder die nie eine startnummer sehen/gesehen haben unbedingt hier gepostet werden.



Ich denke die meisten CC- Bikes hier im Thread haben noch keine Startnummer gesehen, oder liege ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (19. Juli 2010)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> 8,2kg



gefällt und farblich schön stimmig gehalten


----------



## dre (19. Juli 2010)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten CC- Bikes hier im Thread haben noch keine Startnummer gesehen, oder liege ich das falsch?



Heiß der Titel hier nicht "Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) - Teil 1"?
Und bedeutet dies implizit, dass hier nur Bikes gezeigt werden sollen / dürfen die nachweislich bei Rennen gefahren werden?

Das ist doch egal, oder?
Ist ein gutes CC-Bike nur eins, an dem ab und zu mal eine Startnummer hängt?


----------



## dima1969 (19. Juli 2010)

dre schrieb:


> Heiß der Titel hier nicht "Cross-Country Bikes  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) - Teil 1"?
> Und bedeutet dies implizit, dass hier nur Bikes gezeigt werden sollen / dürfen die nachweislich bei Rennen gefahren werden?
> 
> Das ist doch egal, oder?
> Ist ein gutes CC-Bike nur eins, an dem ab und zu mal eine Startnummer hängt?



Ich dachte auch das jedes CC-Bike hier rein darf, aber da hab ich wohl falsch gelegen. 

Aber es steht auch auch nicht nur Cross-Country-Bikes mit Startnummern!!! 

Sondern nur Bilder, aber für nur Bilder sind hier doch echt wenige Kommentare


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Juli 2010)

Ohne Startnummer vieleicht passt es auch hier rein.



Und fetzt euch nicht ,ist doch einfach schön ein paar schicke Bikes hier zu sehen.Gruss


----------



## Meridaracer (19. Juli 2010)

Nachlesen und schlau drauß werden. Ist eindeutig definiert was ein Cross-Coutry Bike ist. Ob es schon mal eine Nummer am Lenker hatte oder nicht ist völlig Wurscht. Es geht darum das es so gebaut ist solche Rennen damit fahren zu können! OK die Gewichtsangaben sind nicht mehr ganz Aktuell aber glaube es ist trotzdem Verständlich was gemeint ist.

Werde Schlau draus, de Wiki machts


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2010)

manche kapieren's,... manche net...

das schwarze ist nett...


----------



## Kanonental (19. Juli 2010)

Das ist doch ein flite oder? Wie zufrieden bist  du mit dem? Ich denke nämlich über einen neuen Sattel nach. Der sollte aber viel Komfort, bei max 250g gewicht bieten.


----------



## Ghost76 (19. Juli 2010)

Mhhhh....mit nem Link funktioniert's nicht!

Dann halt mal so


----------



## dre (19. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> manche kapieren's,... manche net...



... was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2010)

du mir ist die diskussion zu bloede... postet doch die einkaufsraeder eurer oma, wenn es euch kickt


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Juli 2010)

Zwischen



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> race bike.



und


nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die einkaufsraeder eurer oma



ist dann aber doch ein ganz schön weites Feld, in dem sich viele schöne Bikes verstecken können. Manche der hier gezeigten Bikes finde ich auch nicht schön (was ich persönlich nicht notwendigerweise nur am Einsatzzweck fest mache), und viele gehören in der Tat nicht in den CC-Thread. Aber gar so engstirnig, wie du das interpretierst, muss man es dann doch nicht sehen. Etwas weniger Verbissenheit und Hilfssherriftum würde dem einen oder anderen ganz gut zu Gesicht stehen. 

Abrupter Themawechsel: Das Bergamont ... einfach nur genial.


----------



## powderJO (19. Juli 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Aber gar so engstirnig, wie du das interpretierst, muss man es dann doch nicht sehen. Etwas weniger Verbissenheit und Hilfssherriftum würde dem einen oder anderen ganz gut zu Gesicht stehen.



wenn man bedenkt an welchem bike sich die (erneute) diskussion entzündet hat, hat das nix mit engstirnigkeit zu tun. das bike hatte hier tatsächlich selbst mit besten willen nix verloren  und ab und an sollten auch die besitzer solcher bikes halt mal auf den threadtitel schauen, bevor sie was reinstellen. 


das kriterium "startnummer" ist aber wirklich denkbar ungeeignet, wenn ich bedenke was ich schon für böcke bei rennen gesehen habe... 


so, jetzt aber bitte wieder bilder.


----------



## Redhead74 (19. Juli 2010)

würdig?


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Juli 2010)

Oh ja!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Juli 2010)

Si!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (19. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> es geht hier net um profirad oder net, sondern um race bike.
> 
> nein ich bin kein profi, sondern nur amateur/lizens fahrer
> 
> ...



meinst du jetzt meins oder was?



3303 schrieb:


> Das finde ich, von dem her, was man uf den Pics erkennen kann, mal sehr geil.



danke. sind leider nur handybilder.. hatte unterwegs nichts anderes dabei


----------



## Meridaracer (19. Juli 2010)

Redhead74 schrieb:


> würdig?



darf ich mal nach dem Herstellers des Rahmens fragen? gefällt mir ...


----------



## Redhead74 (19. Juli 2010)

Japs sry hatte anscheinen ein bisschen gespiegelt, ist ein Trek Elite 9.8 SSl.
greetz


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juli 2010)

Aalex schrieb:


> meinst du jetzt meins oder was?
> 
> 
> 
> danke. sind leider nur handybilder.. hatte unterwegs nichts anderes dabei



bist du wahnsinnig??? deines ist sehr nice
es ging eigentlich um DAS spacer monster... bitte nicht mehr zitieren... war nun schon viel zu oft auf dem schirm...


----------



## MTB_Matze (19. Juli 2010)

Hoffe das hier ist auch "würdig"


----------



## bikeaddicted (19. Juli 2010)

MTB_Matze schrieb:


> Hoffe das hier ist auch "würdig"


auf jeden!

bisschen bunt...



wieviel wiegt es eigentlich?


----------



## MTB_Matze (19. Juli 2010)

Siehe Avatar ;-) 

Wobei das Gewicht noch ein wenig runter ist nachdem ich alle Schrauben gegen Alu und Titan getauscht habe


----------



## Trottel (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo.


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Juli 2010)

@Matze _   Wie ist dein LRS? und wie leicht?


----------



## MTB_Matze (19. Juli 2010)

Hi, 

die Laufräder wiegen 1194 Gramm. 

Mit meinen 70-72 Kg habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch nicht schwerer und brauch neue...hmm, die auswahl vergrößert sich hiermit um einen weiteren


----------



## MTB_Matze (19. Juli 2010)

Na das würde ich doch auch sagen.


----------



## dor michü (19. Juli 2010)

MTB_Matze schrieb:


> Hoffe das hier ist auch "würdig"




....war zur DM in Bad Salzdethfurth dabei!...oder täusche ich mich? U23. tolles Ding.

Michi


----------



## Axiveit (19. Juli 2010)

Hat schon einige Rennen mitgemacht
Ich hoffe, es gefällt. Auch wenn die Fotos nicht optimal sind. 
Gewicht: 9,1kg mit sackschwerem (bepulvertem)Alurahmen


----------



## Wastelino (19. Juli 2010)

Hatte nie eine Startnummer und wird auch nie eine sehen 









...und wie immer: SCHWARZ!


----------



## MTB_Matze (19. Juli 2010)

Das gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## dre (19. Juli 2010)

Wastelino schrieb:


>



... sehr schön, aber ohne Startnummer wohl indiskutabel. Du traust dich hier ja was...


----------



## Deleted 76843 (19. Juli 2010)

..und wenn es eine sehn würde würde es dann ein Rennen halten? ...
aber ohne Frage: Pornöses Bike, sehr schön durchgezogen mit dem schwarz.

Mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juli 2010)

Axiveit schrieb:


> Hat schon einige Rennen mitgemacht
> Ich hoffe, es gefällt. Auch wenn die Fotos nicht optimal sind.
> Gewicht: 9,1kg mit sackschwerem (bepulvertem)Alurahmen
> 
> ...



wie kommst du auf 9,1kg?

teileliste, aber zack zack!

möchte mal wissen warum meins 500g schwerer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (19. Juli 2010)

Was sollte denn nicht halten? 

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Rennen und "rumgebolze"? Auch wenn ich jetzt dem einem oder anderen (Lizenz-)Fahrer auf den Schlipps treten sollte: es gibt keinen (außer das der engagierte Lizenzler, wenn er denn gut ist, mehr Ausdauer hat und auch dann noch fährt wenn ich schon umgefallen bin)!

Ach ja, bevor jetzt der große Aufschrei kommt: ich hatte selber sechs Jahre lang eine Lizenz und habe viele Straßen- sowie MTB-Rennen absolviert. Die zu bekommen ist nun wirklich nicht schwer - abgesehen davon sagt eine Lizenz nichts über hop oder top aus, geschweige denn über das fahrerische Können. Auch bei Lizenzrennen ist immer einer der Letzte.

Zumal man ja die These aufstellen könnte, dass ein Lizenzler eine bessere Linie fahren kann als Otto-Normalfahrer - dementsprechend müsste so ein Bock dann bei Letzterem viel schlimmere Belastungen aushalten. Was ich nicht sauber erwische muss das Bike nämlich ausgleichen - bisher ist mir noch nichts gebrochen und ich zähle mich zu den "Materialfahrern".


----------



## IceQ- (20. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> es geht hier net um profirad oder net, sondern um race bike.
> 
> nein ich bin kein profi, sondern nur amateur/lizens fahrer
> 
> ...


 
ich habe CC Rennen und Marathons mit einer RS Dart 3 100mm gefahren und war nie letzter. Sowas aber auch. Unfähiges Material und keine Racefeile und doch nicht letzter. Kondition statt Carbon hehe ;-)
auch schlechte Fahrräder sehen startnummern und können fähige Fahrer beherbergen.. nur manchmal haben die wenig Geld, weil sie Schüler sind oder Arbeitslos oder andere Anschaffung auch im Haus stehen...


----------



## armor (20. Juli 2010)

Offtopic!!
Das langweilt echt...Wir wollen hier Bilder sehen, auch wenn mal eins dabei ist, was hier nicht reinpasst.
Her mit den BILDERN!


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo.Lasst uns nen neuen Thread eröffnen:"Cross Country Bikes"-Endlos Diskussionen,keine Bilder";-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2010)

das gt gefaellt mir optisch voll  seh ich das richtig, das der rahmen keine disk aufname hat? was fuer ein jahrgang is das dann?

das brother ist nett,... waere mir aber zu bunt... aber jedem wie es gefaellt.


das ganz schwarze ist au nett! die gabel waere zwar so gar net meins, aber solange es dir tut  

(ps.: ich hab auch schon freerider im startblock gesehen,... und trotzdem gehoeren die net hier her)


----------



## Trottel (20. Juli 2010)

@nopain-nogain

Ja, der rahmen hat leider keine disc aufnahme.
Ist einer von 2009.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (20. Juli 2010)

Muss man jetzt auch noch Lizenz Fahrer sein um hier Posten zu dürfen?


----------



## zuki (20. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin,

hier ein Update von der Jedermann-Fraktion:


----------



## SingleLight (20. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich ein schöner Rahmen, aber der Aufbau gefällt mir nicht so, die Griffe sehen eher nach Tour aus. Der Sattel ist gefährlich weit hinten, da wäre eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz wohl eher was. Zu den Flaschenhaltern, wenn man die hochkant montiert, also am Sattelrohr, die Flasche voll ist, dann brechen die Nasen gerne Weg und wenn man das nicht merkt, hat man nach der Tour eine schöne Macke bzw. Delle im Unterrohr von der Flasche. Bei mir sind schon zwei so gebrochen, deswegen sind die nun weg. Zu dem Spacerturm sag ich mal nix


----------



## Lizzard (20. Juli 2010)

Ist auch immer schlecht Fahrräder von so weit unten zu knipsen, wirkt komisch. Das ist bei vielen Bildern das Problem, besonders bei großen Rahmen.


----------



## Piktogramm (20. Juli 2010)

Spacerturm, extrem langer Vorbau (zusätzlich noch Positiv), Fast keine Sattelüberhöhung

Also entweder der falsche Radtyp, ein zu kleiner Rahmen oder eben keine Ahnung


----------



## Piktogramm (20. Juli 2010)

Entschuldigt bitte, Doppelpost


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> (ps.: ich hab auch schon freerider im startblock gesehen,... und trotzdem gehoeren die net hier her)



Bin doch da 
Is nur zufall das ich seit diesem jahr die rennen mit nem racebike fahr...kann auch mein schweres gerät reinstellen - hat ja schlieslich auch schon startnummern gesehn 

Ou hier:
Mein Testradl letztes jahr..auf 2 marathons bewegt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juli 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Zu den Flaschenhaltern, wenn man die hochkant montiert, also am Sattelrohr, die Flasche voll ist, dann brechen die Nasen gerne Weg und wenn man das nicht merkt, hat man nach der Tour eine schöne Macke bzw. Delle im Unterrohr von der Flasche. Bei mir sind schon zwei so gebrochen, deswegen sind die nun weg.



Mag sein, dass das bei "normalen" Flaschen passiert, bei konischen sollte das aber nicht vorkommen. Ich fahre den Tao seit Längerem an all meinen Rädern und hatte noch nie Probleme (auch am Sitzrohr).
Das Principia gefällt mir so gar nicht. Schöner Rahmen, aber der Aufbau ist nichts für mich.


----------



## zuki (20. Juli 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Spacerturm, extrem langer Vorbau (zusätzlich noch Positiv), Fast keine Sattelüberhöhung
> 
> Also entweder der falsche Radtyp, ein zu kleiner Rahmen oder eben keine Ahnung



Naja, größer gibt es den Rahmen leider nicht. Der Vorbau ist mit 120mm nicht so lang. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich schon recht alt bin .  Damals war alles unter 135mm schlecht laut Fachpresse.
Und negative Vorbauten sehen doch eher zum Kotzen aus.


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Juli 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Tao seit Längerem an all meinen Rädern und hatte noch nie Probleme (auch am Sitzrohr).



Seitliche Belastungen mögen die Tao gar nicht, dann reißen die (Plastik-) Schraubenaufnahmen raus.
Hab schon zwei von den Dingern auf diese Weise geschrottet, einen bei einem harmlosen Sturz (Flasche von einem kleinen Stein ein paar cm zur Seite gedrückt), den anderen beim Schultern des Rades (Schulter mit FlaHa kollidiert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (20. Juli 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Naja, größer gibt es den Rahmen leider nicht. Der Vorbau ist mit 120mm nicht so lang. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich schon recht alt bin .  Damals war alles unter 135mm schlecht laut Fachpresse.
> Und negative Vorbauten sehen doch eher zum Kotzen aus.



Geht nicht um die Optik, sondern darum, dass der Lenker möglichst weit nach oben kommen soll....
Wenns den Rahmen nicht passend gibt sollte man einen anderen, passenden kaufen 
Lange vorbauten haben damals vielleicht Sinn gemacht, mit heutigen Geometrien harmoniert es aber nicht mehr so gut. Wird zwar entschärft, da der Vorbau dank einigen Spacern weit oben ist aber es ist eben nicht so gedacht.


----------



## IceQ- (20. Juli 2010)

Das Merida ist schön. 
Zum Principa, vielleicht in schönerer Position + Landschaft fotgrafieren.
Barends passen mal gar nicht. ansonsten alles geschmackssache. (Ergo griffe+ barends oder?) und von unten wirkt dein Navihalter oder was das ist irgendwie auch extrem unpassend. Vielleicht anderer Winkel nochmal, dann wirkts bestimmt besser!


----------



## BierBaron (20. Juli 2010)

Hier mal was neues von meinem NoSaint:






















Neu sind unter anderem X0 Gripshifter + X0 Schaltwerk.
Entschuldigt bitte die hässliche Tachosenderbefestigung. Hab keine schwarzen Kabelbinder mehr 

Fotos vom Erbeskopfmarathon u.A. findet ihr auf meiner Flickrseite:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/Bierbaron1302

MfG


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2010)

sehr geil!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juli 2010)

Super Rad und tolle Bilder!
Was sagt das Gewicht?


----------



## BierBaron (20. Juli 2010)

Freut mich, dass euch mein Rad gefällt. 
Das Gewicht liegt momentan bei ca. 9.450 Gramm.
Im Lenkbereich habe ich noch etwas Potential zum Gewichtsparen, was ich auch demnächst nutzen werde.

MfG


----------



## bene94 (20. Juli 2010)

Toll! =)


----------



## JuniorFREERIDER (20. Juli 2010)

*auchmitspielenwill*






grüße @ndy


----------



## JuniorFREERIDER (20. Juli 2010)

joa das war wohl n büschn groß....tut mir leid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2010)

außer der kurbel, die mir einfach nicht gefallen will, gefällt's echt gut, das No Saint


----------



## müsing (20. Juli 2010)

@BierBaron echt tolles rad


----------



## IceQ- (20. Juli 2010)

Erstaunlich wie gut eine SLX an einem Racebike aussehen kann.

zum Gaint... packs lieber in den tourenthread sonst wirds noch böse kommentare geben...

mir passt nicht so:
-kurbel, pedale, reifen(zmax war vor 10jahren zwar super ...), Sattel und das ist keine Klingel das silberne auf dem Lenker oder?und kann die Axel was? für mich ist die ja schlechter als eine RS Dart


----------



## mete (20. Juli 2010)

Jetzt noch als Ergänzung das Rad für lange Strecken, dank fast 3kg Rahmen leider noch 9,6kg schwer:






oranger Vorbau wird das letzte Update sein, oder doch lieber schwarze Stütze?


----------



## J.O (20. Juli 2010)

oder schwarze Reifen


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. Juli 2010)

schöne abwechslung 



schwarze stütze würde sich gut machen 



wiegt der rahmen 3kg?



P.S.: SW noch richtig einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (20. Juli 2010)

Diese Reifen! Ich konnte mich grade noch beherrschen und sie nicht kaufen... sag bitte, dass sie nicht gut fahren 

Ich würde den Vorbau orange machen lassen, optisch find ich das Rad super. Nur die Sattelstellung passt nicht so ganz. Aber die muss dir passen und nicht dem Foto.


----------



## dreismann (20. Juli 2010)

und diese Reifen;wie heißen sie denn nun


----------



## mete (20. Juli 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> und diese Reifen;wie heißen sie denn nun



Das sind Challenge Tubular Reifen. Fahren konnte ich sie noch nicht wirklich, habe sie heute erst montiert.

@hefra: Wenn ich draufsitze, ist der Sattel waagerecht, sieht auf dem Foto natürlich immer blöd aus.


----------



## dreismann (20. Juli 2010)

Aha,danke für die Info.........


----------



## sporty (21. Juli 2010)

Helft mir mal...





Ich brauch ne Bremse..
Formula R1 oder Hope Race... oder was anderes  ?
Leicht und "bissig" ....  Zur Zeit ist da was ganz schlimmes dran verbaut.


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. Juli 2010)

Schickes Bike!


Würde von der Hope abraten...


Lieber Marta SL Mag/Avid XX 

Oder auch die Juicy Ultimate, wobei die deutlich schwerer ist, als die XX, widerum nicht so kostenintensiv...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. Juli 2010)

@mete

Wie immer 

Wieviele Räder hast du jetzt eigentlich????? 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das No Saint Angel gefällt!!


----------



## DMass (21. Juli 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> Schickes Bike!
> 
> 
> Würde von der Hope abraten...
> ...



Warum keine Hope? Gewichtsmäßig ist die Top und als Downhillbremse wird er sie ja nicht nutzen wollen!

VG

DMass


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Jetzt noch als Ergänzung das Rad für lange Strecken, dank fast 3kg Rahmen leider noch 9,6kg schwer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die tune muss weg! die tune muss weg!


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Juli 2010)

Schwarze Stütze und schwarze Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (21. Juli 2010)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Geht nicht um die Optik, sondern darum, dass der Lenker möglichst weit nach oben kommen soll....
> Wenns den Rahmen nicht passend gibt sollte man einen anderen, passenden kaufen
> Lange vorbauten haben damals vielleicht Sinn gemacht, mit heutigen Geometrien harmoniert es aber nicht mehr so gut. Wird zwar entschärft, da der Vorbau dank einigen Spacern weit oben ist aber es ist eben nicht so gedacht.



Im Prinzip haste recht. Da ich aber sehr auf Principia fixiert bin, bleibt nur der Spacerturm. Alles bis 4cm finde ich eigentlich noch so gerade akzeptabel (hier sind es 3,5cm). Ansonsten ist der Vorbau sicher nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Zumal ich diesen Lenker hier sehr schön finde, dann ist eh eine neue Klemmung fällig:
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=33ddbd57ec2fcd2aff319ad592a76e60#


----------



## mete (21. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die tune muss weg! die tune muss weg!



Die hat eigentlich dieselbe Farbe wie das SRAM-Zeug, nur durch das Foto bei Nacht ist es etwas überbelichtet.



> ...schwarze Reifen



och...nö


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2010)

joo... aber bei der stuetze beisst es sich irgendwie mehr...
und zum thema sattel... wie viel sag faehrst du?


----------



## mete (21. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und zum thema sattel... wie viel sag faehrst du?



ca. 3cm (1,2cm Dämpferhub)


----------



## Chrisomie21 (21. Juli 2010)

der sattel steht bei seinem hardtail doch genauso. und da kommt vorne der sag dazu  ich würde mir glaub ständig die nüsse am oberrohr kratzen, aber passen muss es


----------



## powderJO (21. Juli 2010)

DMass schrieb:


> Warum keine Hope? Gewichtsmäßig ist die Top und als Downhillbremse wird er sie ja nicht nutzen wollen!



ja, lieber ne hope als ne avid - egal ob juicy ultimate oder elixier, alle haben dieses leidige druckpunktproblem und du musst verdammtes glück haben eine "gute" zu erwischen.

oder halt die r1 - die ist bei mir sorglos wie jede formula, die ich verbaut habe bisher...


das cannondale von mete finde ich sehr cool - bis auf die stütze. da würde mir 'ne schwarze auch besser gefallen ...


----------



## micmax (21. Juli 2010)

tt600 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann und muss man beide Rahmengeometrien miteinander vergleichen (dürfen !
> Sicherlich ist das "gebogene" Rahmendesign ein Frage des guten Geschmacks, aber in dem Fall wäre mir das Original lieber.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bin hier gerade drüber gestolpert.
Fahre selber ein Worldcup aus 06. Das Bike ist in der Tat unglaublich steif, die Geometrie wie für mich gemacht. Die aktuellen Worldcup Rahmen sind noch leichter geworden; hatte das aktuelle Modell gerade in der Hand. Weisse Reifen oder Felgen jedoch möchte ich nicht fahren; Geschmacksache.
Bin jeweils für ein Jahr das Vollcarbonmodell Revolution 06 u. 07 gefahren. Natürlich absolut top. Mein Favorit ist jedoch das Superbow. Fährt nicht jeder und hat sowas wie Charakter oder Seele. Und ist ne reinrassige Rennfeile. Ich mag das sehr.

Unterschied Rahmengewicht zum Vollcarbon ca. 350 g. Das ist nicht mal ne 0,5 L Flasche. Lächerlich. Die meisten haben da doch sicher anderes Einsparpotential.
Aber das kenne ich ja aus dem RR Bereich zur Genüge.

Das Speci (ab Post 2805) gefällt mir i.ü. auch sehr gut; aber bitte nicht ganz so bunt.


----------



## steve81 (21. Juli 2010)

Endlich mal anständige Bilder gemacht:

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/697080]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## NoBseHz (21. Juli 2010)

sehr schönes Giant!

immer mehr Bilder auf großflächigen Kornfeldern... also bei mir gibts Berge!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (21. Juli 2010)

Hier hast Du nen Berg:







Und so toll sind die Berge in der Rhön ja auch nicht...


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Juli 2010)

Top dein Giant.Sieht richtig schnell aus.Gewicht??


----------



## steve81 (21. Juli 2010)

noch 10,25kg


----------



## KonaSebbel (21. Juli 2010)

steve81 schrieb:


> noch 10,25kg



welcher LRS ist bei diesem Bike moniert? das Gewicht kommt mir nämlich bissl arg leicht vor...


----------



## hardflipper (21. Juli 2010)

Mir kommt das Gewicht eher etwas schwer vor...


----------



## steve81 (22. Juli 2010)

KonaSebbel schrieb:


> welcher LRS ist bei diesem Bike moniert? das Gewicht kommt mir nämlich bissl arg leicht vor...


Dt 4.2, hope pro2,Revo speichen, der lrs wiegt 1600g.ja, das Rad ist wirklich so schwer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (22. Juli 2010)

Vorsiccccccht Ironie.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (22. Juli 2010)

der rahmen ist sowas von schön


----------



## zuki (22. Juli 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Das Merida ist schön.
> Zum Principa, vielleicht in schönerer Position + Landschaft fotgrafieren.
> Barends passen mal gar nicht. ansonsten alles geschmackssache. (Ergo griffe+ barends oder?) und von unten wirkt dein Navihalter oder was das ist irgendwie auch extrem unpassend. Vielleicht anderer Winkel nochmal, dann wirkts bestimmt besser!



Bitte sehr...
Zum Thema Barends und Ergogriffe: Das Thema Beschwerdefreiheit war mir wichtiger als irgendwelche optischen oder coolness Überlegungen. Da ich sämtliche Lenkerkröpfungen im laufe der Jahre durch hatte, haben mich die Griffe überzeugt. Und ohne Barends fahre ich prinzipiell nicht. Auch diese haben sich auf Langstrecken bewährt.

Also ich bin sehr glücklich mit Bike, inklusive Fahreigenschaften.


----------



## KonaSebbel (22. Juli 2010)

..so wieder mal ein schwarzes Rad!


----------



## dre (22. Juli 2010)

Sehr schönes Epic.


----------



## steve81 (22. Juli 2010)

Geiles Gerät!

Eine weiße Sid würde mir persönlich besser gefallen!

Was wiegt das Rad und der Rahmen?

Ach ja, Felgenaufkleber würde ich noch entfernen.


----------



## IceQ- (22. Juli 2010)

wasn das fürn gefäss an der hinterradbremse?


----------



## onkeldueres (22. Juli 2010)

Brain-Dämpfer glaub ich


----------



## KonaSebbel (22. Juli 2010)

steve81 schrieb:


> Geiles Gerät!
> 
> Eine weiße Sid würde mir persönlich besser gefallen!
> 
> ...




Vor kurzer Zeit war die SID auch noch weiß, ich fand´s aber nicht so passend. Mattschwarz passt jetzt viel besser zum Rahmen.
Das Rad wiegt wie abgebildet 10,7kg... 
Die Felgenaufkleber bleiben auch noch drauf...Geschmacksache halt!!


----------



## KonaSebbel (22. Juli 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> wasn das fürn gefäss an der hinterradbremse?



Hier handelt es sich um das ,,Brain-System´´ von Specialized


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (22. Juli 2010)

KonaSebbel schrieb:


> Vor kurzer Zeit war die SID auch noch weiß, ich fand´s aber nicht so passend. Mattschwarz passt jetzt viel besser zum Rahmen.
> Das Rad wiegt wie abgebildet 10,7kg...
> Die Felgenaufkleber bleiben auch noch drauf...Geschmacksache halt!!




10,7 kg Respekt! Jetzt weiß ich warum Du denkst das meine 10,25 kg zu wenig sind!

Optisch sind die Epic Rahmen ein Traum, aber leider viel zu schwer u. zu teuer!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juli 2010)

zuerst mal hübsch abgerockt und dann ein gutes feines blondes danach. Schweizer bier für schweizer. 
Ach ja und auch das hatte mal ne startnummer dran...so ca vor 10 jahren.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Juli 2010)

Das braucht auch keine Startnummer - das hat die richtige Plakette am Steuerrohr!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2010)

ich finde es eher voellig faade,.. liegt aber vllt auch daran das ich es schon gefuehlte 10.768 mal gesehen hab


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juli 2010)

Tja ds liegt vielleicht daran dass man hier zu viel über startnummern schreibt und keine fotos reinstellt.;-) Wenigstens immer an einem anderen ort
Oder ist es die ausrichtung vom pneu? oder vielleicht die stellung der Kurbeln? Oder die Ventilkappenfarbe??
Ach ja und das bierbild is doch mal neu oder???
Wenigstens ist das nicht fade gewesen und die büchsen haben ein schönes rot.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juli 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> liegt aber vllt auch daran das ich es schon gefuehlte 10.768 mal gesehen hab



Oder an den unterirdischen Bildern.


----------



## Kastel67 (23. Juli 2010)

Heute fertig geworden. Am Vorbau/Spacer/Lenker/Überhöhungsthema muss ich noch arbeiten. Das ist jetzt nur grob über den Daumen geschossen.













10,32 kg laut Waage. Kommt mir aber etwas zu wenig vor. Muss ich noch mal nachwiegen.

Gruß k67


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juli 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oder an den unterirdischen Bildern.


 
Cool mal wieder was von dir zu hören...is immer erfrischend.


----------



## onkeldueres (23. Juli 2010)

Für so nen tollen Rahmen "nur" XT?Könnte besseres vertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unattached (23. Juli 2010)

das weiß bissel hell, weil ich das Bild in der Sonne gemacht habe.
Vom Gewicht her bin ich so bei 10,3Kg. Gekostet hats so 1200.
Aber das beste Bike, das ich bisher hatte!!  
Da gehts gut voran





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## IceQ- (23. Juli 2010)

das Orbea wirkt auf mich irgendwie komisch. Das Gold finde ich passt nicht so recht insbesondere, da der Sattel mit seinem braunen Ton eher altbacken wirkt und das Gold eher auf "pimp my bike" schliessen lässt. Ansonsten schöner spanischer Qualitätsrahmen!


----------



## Kaprado (23. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es auch eher unschön.

Lieber weg von "Pimp my Bike" und hin zu sportlich dezent.

Edit: Diese Kettenstreben sehen wahrlich nicht vertrauenerweckend aus.


----------



## Teguerite (24. Juli 2010)

Inzwischen steinalt, wird aber immer noch täglich geprügelt


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (24. Juli 2010)

Geiles Bild. Wo war das?


----------



## Teguerite (24. Juli 2010)

CubeBiker90 schrieb:


> Geiles Bild. Wo war das?



Am Gardasee, irgendwo oberhalb von Pregasina, 
mir fällt der Pass nicht mehr ein, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (24. Juli 2010)

des orbea. nicht schlecht. sieht hammer aus. aber jetzt mal ne allgemeine Frage. habt ihr nen Geldschei**r zu Hause oder was? Wo bekommt ihr soviel Kohle her? des Orbea z.b., wie viel hat das so wies da steht ca. gekostet? oder darf man das überhaupt fragen??=)
MfG


----------



## joreg (24. Juli 2010)

quote=Teguerite;7386737]Am Gardasee, irgendwo oberhalb von Pregasina, 
mir fällt der Pass nicht mehr ein, sorry.[/quote]

das müsste am Passo Nota oder am Passo Guil gewesen sein, oder? Nach der Schiebepassage über die Wurzeln!

Anbei noch mein altes-neues Cannondale


----------



## zuki (24. Juli 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> des orbea. nicht schlecht. sieht hammer aus. aber jetzt mal ne allgemeine Frage. habt ihr nen Geldschei**r zu Hause oder was? Wo bekommt ihr soviel Kohle her? des Orbea z.b., wie viel hat das so wies da steht ca. gekostet? oder darf man das überhaupt fragen??=)
> MfG



Das frage ich mich bei den Kommentaren hier manchmal auch. 
Z.B.: Zitat *Für so nen tollen Rahmen "nur" XT?Könnte besseres vertragen.*

Entweder sind diejenigen 15 Jahre alt und mussten im Leben noch keinen Cent selbst verdienen. Oder aber es handelt sich um glückliche Lottogewinner, die solche Gestaltungstipps geben.


----------



## IceQ- (24. Juli 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich bei den Kommentaren hier manchmal auch.
> Z.B.: Zitat *Für so nen tollen Rahmen "nur" XT?Könnte besseres vertragen.*
> 
> Entweder sind diejenigen 15 Jahre alt und mussten im Leben noch keinen Cent selbst verdienen. Oder aber es handelt sich um glückliche Lottogewinner, die solche Gestaltungstipps geben.


 
 oder es handelt sich um Leute die keine Familie ernähren müssen oder einfach nen gutes Erbe haben  da kann man viel spekulieren. 
Da man hier aber in einem MTB Forum ist gibts immer Leute die da ihre erste Priorität beim besten vom besten haben.
MTB fahren ist ein teurer Sport rechne ich für mich als Student alleine mal den Verschleiss pro Jahr, da fällt min. einmal Campen flach.

Aber wäre an dem Orbea SLX oder ähnlich verbaut, würde ich mich auch wundern weil dann das Investitionsverhältnis nicht passt. bringt nix einen top leichten und stabilen Rahmen zu haben und dann schwere Parts einzubauen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich bei den Kommentaren hier manchmal auch.
> Z.B.: Zitat Für so nen tollen Rahmen "nur" XT?Könnte besseres vertragen.
> 
> *Entweder sind diejenigen 15 Jahre alt und mussten im Leben noch keinen Cent selbst verdienen*. Oder aber es handelt sich um glückliche Lottogewinner, die solche Gestaltungstipps geben.



Blaaa blaa....
brauchst ja auch nicht meinen, dass sich jeder 15 jährige bedienen lässt..ich arbeite seit anderthalb jahren im radladen neben der schule und allem anderen! Und nur das ist der grund, warum ich mir dieses hobby leisten kann! (bin seit januar 16 )


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juli 2010)

warum fühlst du dich jetzt angesprochen, wenn du das gegenteil von dem bist?


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2010)

er hats verallgemeinert und ich wollte mit dem klischee aufräumen, dass alle aus dieser "heutigen jugend" eh alles grigen ohne was zu tun


----------



## J.O (24. Juli 2010)

Da wurde doch nichts verallgemeinert? 
Klar geben hier einige sehr viel Geld für ihr Hobby aus aber das tut doch fast jeder, der eine steckt es halt ins Bike und ein anderer in Neue Felgen und ne Anlage für sein Auto oder geht Golfen, Paintball spielen oder was weis ich.
Ne XT passt halt nicht so recht zu so einem Rahmen aber lieber einen guten Rahmen und bei Gelegenheit mal bei den Komponenten nach bessern als andersrum.


----------



## zuki (24. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> er hats verallgemeinert und ich wollte mit dem klischee aufräumen, dass alle aus dieser "heutigen jugend" eh alles grigen ohne was zu tun



Entschuldigung, DICH meinte ich natürlich nicht. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel .


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2010)

Naja, er hat gesagt, dass man um geld zu haben entweder 15 sein muss (zwecks eltern, usw.) oder lottogewinner. is ja auch egal. das hier wird schon wieder viel zu viel gebabbel! ausserdem wars ja nich bös gemeint!

mit rad in äktschn...hab grad kein neueres bild als das letzte hier. aber besser als nur text!









Edith sagt: Danke hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (24. Juli 2010)

Weder 15 oder 16,noch geerbt auch nicht reich.XT steht halt nicht in Relation zu so nem teuren Rahmen.XT-Bikes gibts schon für 900.-.Dafür natürlich mit billigerem Rahmen.Nichts über XT Qualität,die ist natürlich schon gut.Man hat ne andere Sicht darauf wenn man schon fast 26 Jahre in der Branche arbeitet.


----------



## Teguerite (24. Juli 2010)

joreg schrieb:


> quote=Teguerite;7386737]Am Gardasee, irgendwo oberhalb von Pregasina,
> mir fällt der Pass nicht mehr ein, sorry.



das müsste am Passo Nota oder am Passo Guil gewesen sein, oder? Nach der Schiebepassage über die Wurzeln!


Stimmt, danke.


----------



## Nordpol (27. Juli 2010)

Da es hier die letzten Tage sehr ruhig im CC-Thread war, hier mal einer kleiner Spaß Umbau.

Rocket Ron gegen Kojak, und
Sid Race gegen White Brothers Starrgabel getauscht.

Bin zwar überhaupt kein Freund von Carbon am MTB, aber fahren läßt sie sich sehr gut, muss ich ja zugeben.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2010)

irgendwie finde ich die proportionen etwas komisch.

riesen sattelstützenauszug und kurzer vorbau.


----------



## Nordpol (27. Juli 2010)

...liegt am stark abfallenden Oberrohr.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2010)

ja, aber für meinen geschmack sieht es halt komisch aus.
zu bequem irgendwie. bin mehr die streckbank gewohnt.

aber egal. dir muss es passen!

über sachen wie lrs, bremse, antrieb, ... kann man streiten, aber es gibt eben auch sachen die müssen eben passen. egal was die anderen sagen.


stopp!
irgendwas muss ich doch bemängeln...

mir würden die bremsen in schwarz besser gefallen.


----------



## scapin-biker (27. Juli 2010)

nice


----------



## NoBseHz (27. Juli 2010)

der Rahmen is geieeel!!


----------



## #easy# (27. Juli 2010)

irgend wie geil .............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (27. Juli 2010)

Wie taugt dir die 15G?


----------



## Nordpol (27. Juli 2010)

> bin mehr die streckbank gewohnt.


ich eigentlich nicht, daher der 90 Vorbau. Der passt mir schon ganz gut, vorallem wenns mal ein paar std. dauert.




> mir würden die bremsen in schwarz besser gefallen.


Wäre eine Alternative, aber soviel ich weiß gibts die Hope X2 nur in Silber, und eloxieren ist mir dann doch zuviel Aufwand


----------



## Nordpol (27. Juli 2010)

> Wie taugt dir die 15G?


 
Hab sie jetzt 2300km, und kann mich nicht beklagen, kann sie daher nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Juli 2010)

Das letzte Rad gefällt mir irgendwie total gut.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Juli 2010)

das gewicht der 15G ist das einzig unschöne.


----------



## Nordpol (27. Juli 2010)

> das gewicht der 15G ist das einzig unschöne.


...ist ja nicht der Leichtbau Thread hier..., und so schwer ist sie nun auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisomie21 (27. Juli 2010)

irgendwie seh ich kein mtb das in ein cross country forum passt?!
und das orbea find ich schrecklich hässlich. wie immer geschmacksache


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2010)

und ich dacht schon ich wöre alleine  Naja, geschnackssache und so...


----------



## fx:flow (27. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> über sachen wie lrs, bremse, antrieb, ... kann man streiten, aber es gibt eben auch sachen die müssen eben passen. egal was die anderen sagen



hope tech x2, oder?!

was falsch mit denen? wechsel gerade von elixir cr auf diese.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Juli 2010)

das war allgemein gehalten, und nicht auf das bike bezogen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2010)

eigentlich schick... aber die reifen sind nicht dein erst oder?
ach neee das ist das setup fuer ein indoor 24h rennen... ok ja dann


----------



## Nordpol (28. Juli 2010)

> hope tech x2, oder?!
> 
> was falsch mit denen? wechsel gerade von elixir cr auf diese.


 
Absolute Sorglos Bremsen, kannst du bedenkenlos dranbauen. Würde ich immer wieder kaufen.





> eigentlich schick... aber die reifen sind nicht dein erst oder?
> ach neee das ist das setup fuer ein indoor 24h rennen... ok ja dann


 
Hatte ja geschrieben "Spaß Umbau", allerdings auch ein bisschen Frust.
Hatte voher Rocket Ron Evo, und nach 4x flicken in einer Woche sind die Dinger in die Ecke geflogen.
Spätestens im Herbst ist alles wieder beim alten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2010)

ich sag nur (L)UST. meine larsen in lust wiegen zwar 700 und 500g, aber dafuer sind sie unzerstoehrbar!
heute morgen erst wieder beim starrgabel biken 2x die felge durchschlagen hoeren... egal... DRAUF!


----------



## müsing (28. Juli 2010)

@Nordpol: sehr schönes Rad. was ist das denn für eine Kurbel und Stütze?


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. Juli 2010)

Kurbel ist eine The Hive "Fifteen G" und die Stütze eine Rotor SP 1.

Das Bike von Nordpol ist chic, selbst mit den Kojaks.


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Juli 2010)

Leider nicht meines. Gehört einem Freund, frisch aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Juli 2010)

Schööööner Rahmen, schöner Aufbau!


----------



## erkan1984 (29. Juli 2010)

schön, haben die Kettenblätter einen Türkisen farbton?
Persönlich fänd ich bei den anderen Elox-teilen Silber schöner finden.
Das Hope blau passt irgendwie nicht


----------



## InoX (29. Juli 2010)

Ich finde das es blöd ist wenn die Blau töne nicht zueinander passen. das Fox und das Hope blau sind mir zu unterschiedlich. wirkt dann nicht mehr homogen. Ich wäre bei dem Blau des Rahmens, wenn überhaupt, zum Foxblau gegangen. Das entspricht ungefähr dem Giantblau oder auch dem von KCNC, Sapim oder Alligator. Das geht son bissel mehr in Türkise.

Gruß


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Juli 2010)

Die Kombination weiß-türkis-blau-schwarz war Vorgabe des Besitzers. Türkis eloxierte Teile sind leider schwer zu bekommen. Was die unterschiedlichen Eloxaltöne angeht geb ich euch Recht, das ist ärgerlich. Ist halt leider so, wenn nicht alles vom selben Hersteller ist. Bevor man die Teile tatsächlich in Händen hält und miteinander vergleichen kann, sieht man das auch nicht. Persönlich finde ich aber, dass sich da zumindest nichts beißt.

Die KeBla-Schrauben (KCNC) sind in der Tat eher türkis als blau, aber auch wieder anders türkis als der Rahmen. 

Klar war bei dem Aufbau (offensichtlich) auch die Optik wichtig, aber nicht zum Preis von Einbußen bei der Funktion. Die Hope-Teile sind in Punkto Haltbarkeit, Qualität und Funktion einfach über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## bene94 (30. Juli 2010)

Man kann die Sachen ja im Winter mal zum eloxieren schicken, wenn es den Besitzer stört.

Die Stütze finde ich übrigens voll hässlich.
Sonst ist es eigentlich ganz hübsch.


----------



## eddy 1 (30. Juli 2010)

mir gefällt das Yeti sehr gut

verbesserungsvorschläge;

blauer spacer is zu viel

blaue kettenblattschrauben montieren

und wichtig die roten kleber von den laufrädern weg


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Juli 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> und wichtig die roten kleber von den laufrädern weg



Haben wir nach der Tour, auf der obiges Foto entstand, entfernt.


----------



## FZ40 (30. Juli 2010)

Schönes Yeti, der Rahmen hat einfach was... 

Würde allerdings ebenfalls die blauen Spacer ersetzen.
Die blauen Hope Teile passen imho nicht so recht, da machen sich die Tune farblich besser...





Über die Stütze ließe sich auch noch streiten, aber das ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## volki3 (30. Juli 2010)

Gude.

Hier ist mal mein Epic (mit Startnummer) hihi
Letztes Wochenende beim 24h Rennen in Tauplitz (Österreich)





Das kleine Grüne Ding am Vorbau ist mein Glücksbringer von meiner Freundin 

Alle drei Runden hat mer dann so ausgesehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (30. Juli 2010)

hier mal mein Bike mit neuen eloxierten Teile (danke Lars )


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juli 2010)

da hast du ja eine schöne detailaufnahme von deiner HR-Bremse gemach.
Wenn du jetzt noch den Anschluss etwas mehr richtung Kettenstrebe legst wäre es noch schöner!


----------



## #easy# (30. Juli 2010)

ja das stimmt mach ich noch


----------



## Groudon (30. Juli 2010)




----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juli 2010)

Und passt´s nun besser? Mir gefällt´s und die 2-fach Hone rockt!


----------



## Groudon (30. Juli 2010)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und passt´s nun besser? Mir gefällt´s und die 2-fach Hone rockt!


 
Es fühlt sich sicherer an. Auch wenn ich kleinere Rahmen optisch lieber mag. Ist halt weniger quirlig und hat mehr laufruhe. Aber leider wiegt es noch immer oberhalb der 11kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2010)

sattelüberhöhung hast immernoch - also alles richtig gemacht


----------



## erkan1984 (30. Juli 2010)

sieht "erwachsener" aus.
Die Gabel passt gut.


----------



## Groudon (30. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> sattelüberhöhung hast immernoch - also alles richtig gemacht


 
Einzig die Front ist 1.5cm höher geworden. Aber die R7 drückt das Gewicht um ein halbes Kilo zu vorher und mit dem 90mm Vorbau wird die Lenkung ja auch ein wenig direkter. Mal sehen, ob ich es über den Winter auf 10kg bringe mit neuem LRS (-400gr), Duraflite Lenker und evt einer "richigen" 2f-Kurbel.


----------



## h0lzi (31. Juli 2010)

Mein kleines bescheidenes Rad


----------



## zuki (31. Juli 2010)

#easy# schrieb:


> hier mal mein Bike mit neuen eloxierten Teile (danke Lars )



Du hättest für das Foto freundlicherweise noch den Flugrost von der Inbus-Schraube entfernen können. 

Schönes Bike .


----------



## #easy# (31. Juli 2010)

ja stimmt hatte ich vor dem Bilder machen vergessen  in der zwischen Zeit wurde dies geändert  Danke.........


----------



## Prayer (31. Juli 2010)

Kleines Flaschenhalter-Upgrade


----------



## José94 (1. August 2010)

Auf der bm in Wüstenselbitz am ghost Stand gesichtet: 2011 Rt Lector


----------



## NATRIX (1. August 2010)

SAUBER

...--> starke Bilder..Diese Farblosen Modelle gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut


----------



## erkan1984 (1. August 2010)

boah sieht das geil aus....das RAW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (2. August 2010)




----------



## Jaypeare (2. August 2010)

Ziemlich... bunt. Und deshalb irgendwie cool.


----------



## hardflipper (2. August 2010)

geil!


----------



## müsing (2. August 2010)

find ich super. ist das 29"?


----------



## zingel (2. August 2010)

müsing schrieb:


> ist das 29"?



yep!


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. August 2010)

SEHR nice!


----------



## Nordpol (2. August 2010)

...schließe mich dem an...


----------



## Meridaracer (2. August 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch den Anschluss etwas mehr richtung Kettenstrebe legst wäre es noch schöner!



Würd ich nicht unbedingt machen weil dann ist die Leitung näher an der Scheibe und die Leitung mag Hitze nicht so ...


----------



## müsing (2. August 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> yep!



was hast du dann für felgen für die schlauchreifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (2. August 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Würd ich nicht unbedingt machen weil dann ist die Leitung näher an der Scheibe und die Leitung mag Hitze nicht so ...



ja, aber der knick ist ja nu auch nicht so besonders gut für die Leitung


----------



## zingel (2. August 2010)

müsing schrieb:


> was hast du dann für felgen für die schlauchreifen?



ist ne Kleinserie von FRM


----------



## müsing (2. August 2010)

hab noch was;-)





gefiel mir schon immer


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. August 2010)

Das Gary Fisher ist verdammt schick!Die Teilezusammenstellung ist klasse. Nur die Farbe der Reifenflanken gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## onkeldueres (2. August 2010)

zingel schrieb:


>



Absoluter Kracher!Jetzt noch ein Ganzkörperkondom aus den 80igern dann ist es perfekt


----------



## zingel (2. August 2010)

mit Ganzkörperkondom kann ich nicht dienen, aber was passendes ist vorhanden...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8064712"]2002 Fisher Supercal29 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (2. August 2010)

Leck mich im Arsch. Rad kann mit dem kurzen Steuerrohr schon fast dem Flatty Konkurrenz machen. Sehr fein


----------



## thomaask (2. August 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> mit Ganzkörperkondom kann ich nicht dienen, aber was passendes ist vorhanden...



schönes vid und die muke erst ...


----------



## scapin-biker (2. August 2010)

einer der besten Videos seit langem !!!!!!

Super !!!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2010)

habe das video zwar schonmal gesehen, aber ausschalten geht einfach nicht.
zu ende gucken ist pflicht!

sehr geile fahrtechnik und hammer video!
der hintere bei 4:54 ...


----------



## corfrimor (2. August 2010)

Schönes Video!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. August 2010)

Wunderschoen und lass die Reifen, die passen perfekt!!!!




zingel schrieb:


>


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. August 2010)

ehrlich... der erste 29er der mir gefaellt.... hmmmm ...


----------



## SingleLight (3. August 2010)

Das Video kannte ich schon, 29er sind ja nicht so mein Ding, aber wenn man das Video sieht und die coole Musik dazu, macht schon was her Schwarze Reifen würden mir auch mehr gefallen, aber das ist nicht nötig


----------



## onkeldueres (3. August 2010)

Bin hin und weg.Mucke,Video,die Trails sind geil und super Fahrtechnik.Oldschoolracing pur.


----------



## Meridaracer (3. August 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ja, aber der knick ist ja nu auch nicht so besonders gut für die Leitung



Wenn der Bogen weitläufig genug ist dann sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Cannondale Flash ist es ja auch gelöst und klappt. Man darf den Bogen halt nicht zu spitz machen, denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerklaus (3. August 2010)

Hallo hier mal mein Hobel. 9,4 kg.

mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2010)

extreme sattelstellung!

wie bist du mit der axon zufrieden?


----------



## Killerklaus (3. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> extreme sattelstellung!
> 
> wie bist du mit der axon zufrieden?




Sattel sieht komisch aus. Aber sonst rutsche ich vorn runter. 

Mit der Axon bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden. Habe den lockout entfernt und gegen einen alu deckel getauscht.

Wie kann ich das Bild in Groß einfügen?

mfg


----------



## HILLKILLER (3. August 2010)

Mal wieder ein Foto, mal mit Marta Scheibe hinten versehen, sonst ganz einfach wie gehabt mit bewährter Technik unterwegs


----------



## Metrum (3. August 2010)

Da ich das Video eben jetzt erst anschauen konnte muss ich an dieser Stelle auch noch unbedingt anmerken wie megageil das Video war/ist!!!  Ich hätte das jetzt noch stundenlang laufen lassen können zum entspannen.


----------



## ben1982 (3. August 2010)

Hier mal mein Radon ZR Litening 08 (Selbstaufbau)











Teile:

Radon ZR Litening Rahmen 18"
Reba SL (ohne Poplock)
XTR-Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer
XT-Shifter (ohne Anzeige)
XT-Pedale
Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Barends, Lenker, Griffe und Steuersatz
LRS Hügi 240s Naben mit DT SWISS 4.2 D und Sapim CX-Ray (Alunippel)
Selle SLR TT 135g
VR Nobby Nick (XX-Schlauch)
HR Racing Ralph (XX-Schlauch)
Radon Carbon Flaschenhalter
Magura Marta SL Carbon 2008 mit 160/160

Gruß Ben


----------



## maddda (3. August 2010)

@killerklaus


Sehr schönes bike, was is das fürn Rahmen?


Groß einfügen geht folgendermaßen...
Erstmal in deinem Profil nen Album anlegen, dann das Bild hochladen und die URL kopieren...
Dann auf Grafik einfügen kleicken und den Link einfügen


Gruß
maddda


----------



## Dirkinho (4. August 2010)

José94 schrieb:


> Auf der bm in Wüstenselbitz am ghost Stand gesichtet: 2011 Rt Lector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> @killerklaus
> Sehr schönes bike, was is das fürn Rahmen?



axman m6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streckenchef (4. August 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> José94 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auf der bm in Wüstenselbitz am ghost Stand gesichtet: 2011 Rt Lector
> ...


----------



## Dirkinho (4. August 2010)

ich kenns nicht, Ghost passt eigentlich auch nicht in mein Beuteschema, aber so könnte es was werden! Biste das mal gefahren oder gibts schon Tests?


----------



## zingel (4. August 2010)

zingel schrieb:


>



heute zum ersten mal richtig probegefahren (Reifenkleber musste trocknen)

die Tune Kurbel ist schonmal wieder rausgeflogen. Die eiert bei vollem Schub dermassen, dass das die Kette auf dem grössten Kettenblatt jeweils abwechseln links und rechts an Umwerfer schliff. Einmal so stark, dass die Kette vom Blatt nach rechts runter sprang, obwohl da im Ruhezustand nicht annähernd genug Platz zwischen Umwerferkäfig und Kettenblatt vorhanden ist. Nun ist halt wieder eine 100g schwerere Middeburn drauf. Die bewegt sich keinen mm.


----------



## Jaypeare (4. August 2010)

Und bestimmt werden jetzt gleich wieder verschiedene Leute steif und fest behaupten, die Tune sei absolut ausreichend steif. 

Schönes Bike mit Charakter. Schlauchreifen würde ich persönlich niemals verwenden, auch am RR nicht. Ist mir zu viel Aufwand und Sauerei. Aber sonst würd ich mir das auch genau so hinstellen.


----------



## Prayer (4. August 2010)

Also ich will mich nicht unbeliebt machen und bin vermutlich auch der Einzige der anderer Meinung ist wie der Rest, aber ich finde dieses Bike einfach nicht schön...ich habs jetzt so oft angeschaut, aber es wird für mich nicht schöner...von der Rahmengeometrie und den Teilen mag es ja geil sein, aber diese kunterbunten Farben sind absolut nicht mein Fall.


----------



## zingel (4. August 2010)

ich steh halt total auf die bunten Bikes von früher. Aber wie bei allem, kann es nicht jedem gefallen. Ist ja auch gut so, denn es wurden nicht allzuviele von denen gebaut, geschweige denn nach Europa importiert. 

Bei einem Alltagsbike würd ich auch keine Tubulars fahren. Das Fisher geniesst den Status eines Klassikers (erster Serien-29er) in meiner kleinen Sammlung und wurde nun für ein 24h Rennen etwas optimiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0lzi (4. August 2010)

Ich find das Rad auch nicht wunderschön, aber die ganzen Farben machen das geil oldschool, was mir wiederum gefällt 

Nicht so toll find ich die Aufnahmen für die Felgenbremsen am Rahmen, aber das ist verkraftbar


----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2010)

ich finde das 29er auf den zweiten blick recht schick.
beim ersten hinsehen dachte ich auch nur oh gott!

wenn man es sich dann nochmal anguckt und ins detail geht wirds nur noch schicker.

sicher ist es bunt, aber abwechslung zu den ganzen schwarzen bikes (stehe ich selber drauf) ist doch auch mal gut.


----------



## zingel (4. August 2010)

das schlechtwetter-backup ist ja schliesslich auch eher farblos...


----------



## J.O (4. August 2010)

Und viel schöner


----------



## hardflipper (4. August 2010)

Die helle Seitenwand macht die Räder optisch kleiner und für meinen Geschmack damit auch schöner.

Mir gefällt der Fisher besser als das Ti Bike auch wenn ich Ti sehr mag.


----------



## aggressor2 (4. August 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> heute zum ersten mal richtig probegefahren (Reifenkleber musste trocknen)
> 
> die Tune Kurbel ist schonmal wieder rausgeflogen. Die eiert bei vollem Schub dermassen, dass das die Kette auf dem grössten Kettenblatt jeweils abwechseln links und rechts an Umwerfer schliff. Einmal so stark, dass die Kette vom Blatt nach rechts runter sprang, obwohl da im Ruhezustand nicht annähernd genug Platz zwischen Umwerferkäfig und Kettenblatt vorhanden ist. Nun ist halt wieder eine 100g schwerere Middeburn drauf. Die bewegt sich keinen mm.



geil!

dit is och n cross country race bike, alt und auch etwas bunt.



aggressor2 schrieb:


>



...keine ahnung was der dumme smiley da oben soll.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (5. August 2010)

Interessant,

sieht verdammt aus wie mein Stadtbike...aber wozu der Umwerfer?


----------



## EvilEvo (5. August 2010)

Sieht aber aus, als wenn 2 Kettenblätter drauf wären.
Übrigens saugeiles Bike zum quälen, so schön puristisch.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. August 2010)

xtcnrsteam schrieb:


> Interessant,
> 
> sieht verdammt aus wie mein Stadtbike...aber wozu der Umwerfer?



richtig, sind 2 kettenblätter drauf. aber kein schalthebel. 
der umwerfer dient als kettenführung und das größere kettenblatt als rock ring.


----------



## EvilEvo (5. August 2010)

Hatte ich doch anfangs richtig gesehn, dass das große KB total demoliert ist, wolltes nur nicht wahr haben^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (5. August 2010)

ist das demoliert? wo?


----------



## Streckenchef (5. August 2010)

Hi,
so ich trau mich auch mal.
Momentan 10.12 kg allerdings 22" Rahmen und eher auf Steifigkeitals auf Leichtigkeit gedacht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2010)

net schlecht... 
sieht aber bissle nach abgeschlecktes speiseeis


----------



## Marius210686 (5. August 2010)

nice bike! gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Metrum (5. August 2010)

Bin immer bei den White Wall hin und her gerissen. Habe MK als Weißwand und konnte mich nie wirklich entscheiden die drauf zu lassen. Ansonsten sehr geschmeidiges Bike, was bei ein, zwei Größen kleiner sicherlich noch geiler aussehen würde - aber an Deiner Größe wirst Du ja schlecht was ändern können.


----------



## SingleLight (5. August 2010)

Mir gefällt es ganz gut bis auf die Reifen und die Sattelstütze. Aber egal.
Wie groß ist das große Kettenblatt? Passt das noch gut an der Strebe vorbei?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Streckenchef (5. August 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es ganz gut bis auf die Reifen und die Sattelstütze. Aber egal.
> Wie groß ist das große Kettenblatt? Passt das noch gut an der Strebe vorbei?
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



Hi,
die weißen Reifen hatte ich nur zu Showzwecken drauf.. Sind mir zu schade zum verballern.
Sattelstütze ist seit wenigen Augenblicken eine Thompson Elite drinne.Hatte ich noch rumliegen.
Das Kettenblatt ist 40T. Is schon etwas knapp muss ich sagen. 
Nen Kumpel und ich haben jetzt ma auf 40T /27T umgerüstet. Is in unsren Augen für die Mittelgebirge und CC Races total geil. Man fährt eigentlich nur noch Kette rechts
Wir sind noch am Basteln wegen Anti Chain Suck Gedöns...Im Moment is da nur nen 1mm Alublech...
Wird wohl auf so in heißem Wasser verformbaren Hartkunststoff aus der Orthopadietechnik rauslaufen.
Lenker will ich auch noch rausschmeißen,der is mir mit meinen 196 einfach zu schmal..
Ich dachte an Noir Team Riser.Oder hat jemand Vorschläge
http://www.sram.com/truvativ/products/truvativ-noir-team-riser-bar

Grüße


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. August 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> ...mit meinen 196... Oder hat jemand Vorschläge?



Ja! Über ein 29er nachdenken! 

Gruß, Flo


----------



## J.O (5. August 2010)

@Streckenchef
Da hätte ich noch was stad einfachem Kunststoff ist allerdings etwas teurer.
http://www.carbon-team.de/nocache/thermoplastisch+thermoplast+carbon+verformbar+umforbar+verformen+thermoplastisch+umformen+platte/memory+carbon/index,w27359.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streckenchef (5. August 2010)

soviel teurer ist das nicht.... nur:
-bedeutet 2 D nicht dass ich nur so dinge wie winkel etc biegen kann? ich muss es ja in alle richtungen verbiegen können.
Quasi ein L das sich entlang der geschwungen Kettenstrebe legt
- wenn ich es 150° heiß mache und auf meine rahmen lege ist der lack futsch oder? und wenn ich nen abguss mache von der kettenstrebe kann ichs auch gleich laminieren....
oder lieg ich falsch?


----------



## J.O (5. August 2010)

Da hast du wohl recht so genau hatte ich mir das noch nicht durchgelesen, wenn man das mit einem Heisluftföhn macht sollte der Lack eigentlich heile bleiben aber ist schon ein Risiko, das größte Problem ist wohl das 2D sein.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. August 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ist das demoliert? wo?



keine ahnung. das is nur auf links gedreht.


----------



## EvilEvo (5. August 2010)

Sorry, sah so aus, als ob da ein paar Zähne umgebogen und abgebrochen wären.
Das Stevens find ich totschick, die Rahmenhöhe sieht etwas komisch aus, aber das muss ja passen.


----------



## Killerklaus (5. August 2010)

Hallo,

mit neuen xt bremsen nochmal ein pic mit ner etwas besseren cam. Comments erwünscht. es fehlen nur noch windcutter scheiben, mehr Kohle werde ich dann nicht mehr reinstecken. Aber dafür wiegt es ca. 9,5 kg. Das reicht mir. 

mfg


----------



## Kevin.G (6. August 2010)

Killerklaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit neuen xt bremsen nochmal ein pic mit ner etwas besseren cam. Comments erwünscht. es fehlen nur noch windcutter scheiben, mehr Kohle werde ich dann nicht mehr reinstecken. Aber dafür wiegt es ca. 9,5 kg. Das reicht mir.
> 
> mfg



Schickes Teil !
HAst du ne Teileliste ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killerklaus (6. August 2010)

Hallo,

die genauen gewichtsangaben kenne ich nicht.

Rahmen:  Axman 19"  1150
Gabel: Suntour Axon 1600
Steuersatz: Funworks s-light 60
Vorbau: Smica light  125
Lenker: Kraft Carbon  125
Spacer: ? 
Griffe: Moosgummi  25
Sattelstütze: Funworks N-Light  220
Sattel: Selle SLR Gel Flow 170
Sattelklemme: Axman 25
Naben: Novatec Light 
Felgen: FRM 333
Speichen: DT Revelution 
Nippel: Alu      gesamt 1520
Felgenband: Schwalbe  ?
Schnellspanner: Novatec  light  
Schlauch: Schwalbe light  130
Reifen: RaRa RoRo 2,1  460
Kurbel: Xt  880
Pedale: Extreme  250
Kassette: XT  265
Kette: XT 295
Schaltwerk: XT schadow 260
Umwefer: XT  140
Shifter: XT  ?
Schaltzüge: XT/XTR ?
Bremsen: XT ?
Scheiben: Marta SL  180 / 160
?

Was für eine leichte haltbare Kette könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


mfg


----------



## mike49 (6. August 2010)

Killerklaus schrieb:


> Was für eine leichte haltbare Kette könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


Shimano Dura Ace oder KMC X10SL


----------



## IGGY (6. August 2010)

Das Stevens sieht sehr schick aus. Ich würde nur die roten Lenkerenden gegen schwarze tauschen!


----------



## Flanschbob (6. August 2010)

.


----------



## Flanschbob (6. August 2010)

bei soviel sauberen rädern hier mal meine verranzte dreckschleuder mit LRS-update auf red metal 5





werd die felgen wohl noch ablabeln, passend zum aufkleber-losen rest der rades. der sound der naben ist mir auffällig genug.

im hintergrund steht übrigens eins der beiden mir bekannten paderborner studenten-fixies.


----------



## lateville (7. August 2010)

Fahrfertig 7,9 kg in L


----------



## J.O (7. August 2010)

Sehr schön  auf die Lefty stand ich schon immer, also falls es dir doch nicht gefällt ich nems


----------



## Blauer Sauser (7. August 2010)

Gerade fertig geworden:





Haupsächlich Teile aus der Restekiste. Rahmen, Kurbel, Stütze sind neu.
Laufräder aus dem Bike meiner Freundin geklaut.

Wiegt knapp 8,8kg


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. August 2010)

Da gibt es doch mal wieder echt geile bikes zu sehen


----------



## unocz (7. August 2010)

vorschriftsmässig?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (7. August 2010)

wie weit kann man die kurbelarme der funworks denn an die kettenstrebe heran drücken, bzgl. steifigkeit ?
und hält die gewichtsangabe das was es verspricht


----------



## Blauer Sauser (7. August 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> wie weit kann man die kurbelarme der funworks denn an die kettenstrebe heran drücken, bzgl. steifigkeit ?
> und hält die gewichtsangabe das was es verspricht



Ich habe auf der linken Seite einen Abstand von 10mm zur Kettenstrebe. Drücke ich die Kurbel ran, bewegt sie sich um ca. 2-3mm.
Die Gewichtsangabe stimmt nicht. Sie wiegt etwa 780g. Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn die zweichfach und die dreifach das gleiche wiegen, bzw nur 10g Unterschied sein sollen.


----------



## thomaask (7. August 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ich habe auf der linken Seite einen Abstand von 10mm zur Kettenstrebe. Drücke ich die Kurbel ran, bewegt sie sich um ca. 2-3mm.
> Die Gewichtsangabe stimmt nicht. Sie wiegt etwa 780g. Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn die zweichfach und die dreifach das gleiche wiegen, bzw nur 10g Unterschied sein sollen.



780g inkl. innenlager oder ohne ?


----------



## Northern lite (7. August 2010)

@unocz:  wie oft denn noch??? Das Teil haben wir wirklich reichlich oft gesehen....


----------



## unocz (7. August 2010)

Northern lite schrieb:


> @unocz:  wie oft denn noch??? Das Teil haben wir wirklich reichlich oft gesehen....




heul doch


----------



## Northern lite (7. August 2010)




----------



## onkeldueres (8. August 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> vorschriftsmässig?!



Nichts gegen die Qualität,aber die Optik der Cube Bikes löst bei mir unangehme Reflexe aus:.:.:..


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. August 2010)

häh und warum? Auf den rahmen da oben könnst glaub ich auch einfach nen anderen namen schreiben, und keiner merkts so0 nach dem motto..


----------



## Jaypeare (8. August 2010)

Hm. Man sollte es tunlichst vermeiden, roten Lack und rot eloxierte Teile zu kombinieren, das beißt sich. Die weiße SaStü finde ich auch zu viel des guten und die silbernen Sticker an der Gabel stören auch. Die rote Sid aus dem GTC würde hier gut passen. Sonst schick, und für ein Cube schon fast dezent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. August 2010)

Meinz is dezenter


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. August 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Haupsächlich Teile aus der Restekiste.



Schöne Restekiste.

Das Cube gefällt mir trotz des vielen weiß ziemlich gut!


----------



## hardflipper (8. August 2010)

Ich finde das Cube eigntlich ganz ok, bis auf die weiße Stütze, den Sattel und die roten Eloxteile. 

Am Flash stört mich das Rot an der Bremse.


----------



## speedy76 (8. August 2010)




----------



## Metrum (8. August 2010)

Das Cube habe ich schonmal "andersrum" gesehen - also ganz in rot (inkl. Gabel) mit weißem Dekor. 
Das sieht dann richtig aus wie aus dem Kaugummiautomaten! 
Wenn hier ne weiße Sattelklemme dran wäre würde es unter Umständen nicht übel aussehen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (8. August 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> 780g inkl. innenlager oder ohne ?



mit Innenlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (8. August 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> mit Innenlager



aha, ok, danke !
im prinzip dann auch nicht leichter als eine xtr
habe im ibc aber auch schon gelesen, das man die kurbelarme bis fast an die kettenstrebe ran drücken könnte.
aber da die funworks nicht leichter ist als eine xtr, hat sich das auch erledigt


----------



## Killerklaus (8. August 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Gerade fertig geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo, sieht gut aus. hast du eine teileliste bitte? Ist der Rahmen ein Axman ?

mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2010)

axman m6
s-light von actionsports


----------



## Kanonental (8. August 2010)

geiles cube! evtl. schwarze stütze und schwarze nokons... ein bissl mehr schwarz würde dem teil noch gut tun! aber sonst


----------



## Killerklaus (8. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> axman m6
> s-light von actionsports



sieht doch aus wie UD Carbon. S-light ist doch nur in 12 k verfügbar, oder?


----------



## steve81 (9. August 2010)

Neues Zweit/Trainingsrad:





Stütze wird noch gegen eine matte, ohne Kröpfung getauscht und irgendwann sollte noch eine schwarze Kurbel ran...
Gabelschaft wird auch noch gekürzt!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. August 2010)

Nicht persönlich gemeint, aber ...

... die Frage sei erlaubt: Gibt's nur noch eine Fahrradmarke?


----------



## steve81 (9. August 2010)

Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber welche Antwort erwartest Du auf solch eine dumme Frage?


----------



## SingleLight (9. August 2010)




----------



## Berrrnd (9. August 2010)

Killerklaus schrieb:


> sieht doch aus wie UD Carbon. S-light ist doch nur in 12 k verfügbar, oder?



ist doch nur die sichtcarbonschicht. 
ansonsten sind die rahmen wohl gleich.
naja, bis auf den preis.


@ Blauer Sauser + Killerklaus
welche steuersätze fahrt ihr?
normale oder welche mit anschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (9. August 2010)

ja gibt nur noch eine. fahrradmarken werden überbewertet


----------



## eightball28 (9. August 2010)

seit zwei Jahren unverändert aber trotzdem toll


----------



## Blauer Sauser (9. August 2010)

Killerklaus schrieb:


> jo, sieht gut aus. hast du eine teileliste bitte? Ist der Rahmen ein Axman ?
> 
> mfg



Rahmen:	Axman M6 19", UD Carbon, inkl. Flaschenhalterschrauben	1120
Steuersatz:	Fun Works S-Light	61g
Ahead Kappe:	Fun Works S-Light inkl. Alu schraube	6g
Gabel:	Magura Durin SL inkl. Kralle	1335g
Spacer:	Carbon, 3x 5mm	6g
Vorbau:	Syntace F99, 105mm	106g
Lenker:	Syntace Duraflite Carbon incl. Bar Plugs	145g
Bar Ends:	Tune RH1, weiß	58g
Griffe:	Schaumstoff	17g
Bremse Vorne:	Avid Juicy 7, Ashima Ultralight, 160mm Rotor	397g
Bremse Hinten:	Avid Juicy 7, Ashima Ultralight, 160mm Rotor	422g
Umwerfer:	Shimano XTR FD-M 971	145g
Schaltwerk:	Sram X0 Medium Cage	192g
Schalthebel:	Sram X0 Twister	198g
Cassette:	Shimano SLX, 11-18	230g
Kette:	Sram	260g
Kurbel mit Innenlager:	Fun Works S-Light	778g
Pedale:	Xpedo Ti/Ti	210g
Felgen:	No Tubes Olympic Disc	1405g
Nabe Vorne:	Fun Works S-Light	0g
Nabe Hinten:	Fun Works S-Light	0g
Speichen:	Sapim CX-Ray, Alu Nippel	0g
Schnellspanner:	Fun Works S-Light Carbon	42g
Reifen:	Maxxis Larsen TT/Crossmark	1000g
Schläuche:	Michelin C4 Latex	280g
Flaschenhalter:	ZC-Carbon 	12g
Sattel:	Velo Carbon	130g
Sattelstütze:	Fun Works S-Light	138g
Sattelklemme:	Axman	23g wurde inzwischen gegen Tune Würger Skyline mit 5g gewechselt
Kettenstrebenschutz:	Mounty Special	25g
Sonstiges:	Fett usw.	40g
Gesamtgewicht:		8781g-17g


Steuersatz ohne Anschlag


----------



## Kanonental (9. August 2010)

echt leichte naben haste da


----------



## Blauer Sauser (9. August 2010)

Dafür sackschwere Felgen


----------



## Jakeman (9. August 2010)

eightball28 schrieb:


> seit zwei Jahren unverändert aber trotzdem toll



Macht der Hinterbau keine zicken? Kein Quietschen oder vibrieren beim Bremsen?


----------



## eightball28 (9. August 2010)

nein absolut nicht, zickt nicht rum und ist sensibel.....vielleicht liegts aber daran, das ich keine 70 Kilo auf die Waage bringe


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (9. August 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Nicht persönlich gemeint, aber ...
> 
> ... die Frage sei erlaubt: Gibt's nur noch eine Fahrradmarke?



Nein, gibt es nicht


----------



## scapin-biker (9. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (9. August 2010)

CubeBiker90 schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nicht


 
Zwei:




Jetzt mit kaputter HR-Bremse.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (9. August 2010)

Nur mal kurz, auf die Schnelle, meine neue Errungenschaft nach den ersten 2 Ausfahrten:






(stelle demnächst mal bessere Bilder ein)


----------



## scapin-biker (9. August 2010)

Sehr, sehr schön !!
Auch der Preis !


----------



## EvilEvo (9. August 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit kaputter HR-Bremse.



Es gibt Features, auf die man verzichten kann  
Hübsches Bike!


----------



## bene94 (9. August 2010)

Wem sagst du das. Sonntag steht eigentlich ein Rennen an.
Danke!


----------



## Dirkinho (9. August 2010)

das Giant ist ein Traum. Leider ist das Frameset zu teuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapierrer (9. August 2010)

@pettejup: echt schickes teil, die Gaints gefallen mir schon immer!!

Aber sollte es nicht mal so ein neues Merida werden??

Gruß Lapierrer


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (9. August 2010)

Lapierrer schrieb:


> @pettejup: echt schickes teil, die Gaints gefallen mir schon immer!!
> 
> Aber sollte es nicht mal so ein neues Merida werden??
> 
> Gruß Lapierrer




Hey Max,

hab das GiantRace-Hardtrail von so nem Sparkasse-Mainfranken Fahrer gesehn der Rahmen gibt so eine geile Optik her das glaubst du net


----------



## onkeldueres (9. August 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz, auf die Schnelle, meine neue Errungenschaft nach den ersten 2 Ausfahrten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist aber einer stolz wie Oskar
Apropo,pass auf die blaue Speiche auf.Die gibt es auf keinen Fall nach zu kaufen.Info von Mavic,brauchte ich mal eine für nen Kunden.Hat dann ne schwarze genommen.


----------



## gasok.ONE (9. August 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Nicht persönlich gemeint, aber ...
> 
> ... die Frage sei erlaubt: Gibt's nur noch eine Fahrradmarke?



recht hat er


----------



## onkel_doc (10. August 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das. Sonntag steht eigentlich ein Rennen an.
> Danke!


 
Aus diesem grund hat man eben immer ein trainingsrad das dann herhalten muss. 
Ja ich weiss...schüler und so. Neue holen wie passiert????sturz oder einfach so??


----------



## hardflipper (10. August 2010)

In´s Giant müsste eine schwarze Gabel mit weißen Decals. Weiße Gabeln in dunklen Rahmen kann ich nicht (mehr) sehen. Sonst top!

Benes Scott ist auch sehr schön! Dort geht die weiße Gabel - Warum  Vielleicht, weil mehr als nur der Schriftzug weiß ist.


----------



## der_dino (10. August 2010)

petejupp schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz, auf die Schnelle, meine neue Errungenschaft nach den ersten 2 Ausfahrten:
> 
> 
> (stelle demnächst mal bessere Bilder ein)




WOAH top !!! 

das gefällt... vorallem die blauen slr


----------



## bene94 (10. August 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Aus diesem grund hat man eben immer ein trainingsrad das dann herhalten muss.
> Ja ich weiss...schüler und so. Neue holen wie passiert????sturz oder einfach so??


 
Ich habe sogar 4 Räder!
Scott Scale 30
Racer Pro Team (Trainingsbike)
BMC Pro-Machine (Rennrad für die Rennen/schön Wetter)
und ein Cannondale, dass Rennrad für den Winter/schlecht Wetter.

Wenn ich bis am Sonntag keine HR-Bremse habe, werde ich wohl die HR-B vom Trainingsbike dran schrauben. Das Scale ist einfach viel geiler zum fahren.
Und sonst: Wer bremst verliert.

Hatte schon immer Probleme mit ihr. Sie hatte noch nie einen Druckpunkt und jetzt ist sie (meine Vermutung) undicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. August 2010)

tja, für mich das übliche problem mit bremsen von avid des neueren datums. Memine freundin hatte auch schon druckpunktverlusst und totalausfall...vorne. 
Darum fahre ich hope mono mini pro...nie probleme bis jetzt. Bremst und bremst und bremst....
Überlegs dir mal oder die formula r1. Ist es auhc wert gefahren zu werden.
Wo gehst du an den start bene? bin jetzt dann 2 wochen in den ferien. Eine auf sylt. ausspannen.


----------



## powderJO (11. August 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> tja, für mich das übliche problem mit bremsen von avid des neueren datums. Memine freundin hatte auch schon druckpunktverlusst und totalausfall...vorne.



jep. aus diesem grund ist auch bei mir die avid runter und durch eine r1 ersetzt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (11. August 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> jep. aus diesem grund ist auch bei mir die avid runter und durch eine r1 ersetzt worden.


 
Hi Leute,
könnt ihr euch folgendes erklären:

War am SA mit meinem Bike 3.5h trainieren und wir hatten ja zu dem Zeitpunkt Hochwasser bei uns in Sachsen. Auf dem Heimweg (ca. 2-3km vor meiner Hautür) bin ich dann einmal durch eine Tretlagerhohe saubere Pfütze durchgefahren (Wasser, was sich vom FLuss durch den Damm gedrückt hatte) und dann bin ich nochmal durch eine zweite Pfütze gefahren (Fluss ist über die Ufer getreten (ca. 10m lang) und das war dreckiges Wasser). Hab das Rad dann 2 Tage stehen gelassen bei uns vor der Tür (wegen Ruhetag und Lauftraining) und bin gestern für 2h wieder drauf. Als ich losgefahren bin hatte meine vordere Magura Marta absolut keine Bremskraft. Es war ein Druckpunkt da aber es war, als wären 2 Teflonflächen übereinander geglitten. Die Hinterradbremse hatte eine 1A Bremskraft. Mir war das egal und bin weitergefahren. Als ich dann mal nach 40km ne längere Abfahrt mit schleifender Bremse gefahren bin (es klang teilweise FÜRCHTERLICH) hatte ich wieder die volle Bremskraft vorne... Könnt ihr euch das iwie erklären?

EDIT meint: Es war auch keinerlei ÖL oder FETT auf der Scheibe und den Belägen!


----------



## mete (11. August 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> EDIT meint: Es war auch keinerlei ÖL oder FETT auf der Scheibe und den Belägen!



Wer weiß, was alles in dem Wasser herumgeschwommen ist...Öl und Fett oder sonstigen Kram würde ich da nicht unbedingt ausschließen. Muss ja nur mal ein Auto durchgefahren sein.


----------



## SingleLight (11. August 2010)

Die Beläge sind aber noch da?


----------



## Groudon (11. August 2010)

Jaja. ^^ Belag ist noch auf der Scheibe.  Ich weiß wie Trägerplatte auf Scheibe klingt. xD Musste ich bereits erFahren. xD

hm... war ja beides "Pfützen" auf'm Radweg - wer weiß was es war und was da (bedingt durch's Hochwasser) alles drinnen floß


----------



## SingleLight (11. August 2010)

So sieht eins meiner Bikes nach SIS aus...


----------



## CSB (11. August 2010)

Das Nox sieht nach 'ner Menge Spaß aus


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. August 2010)

@ Groudon:
Kannst Du solche allgemeinen Fragen nicht einfach irgendwo im Tech Talk stellen wie alle anderen auch? Das muß doch nicht hier in der Galerie diskutiert werden.


----------



## onkeldueres (12. August 2010)

schickes Nox.Wie leicht ist es denn?




Verkaufe:Avid Juicy 7,185mm PM VR+185mm ISS HR.Bei interesse PN


----------



## maddda (12. August 2010)

Wie fährt sich denn die Staargabel?Restkomfort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (12. August 2010)

Eigentlich ist das NOX mehr meine Trainingsschlampe, aber den passenden Thread habe ich nicht gleich gefunden. Da ich damit grade beim Nachtrennen war, dachte ich, ich poste es hier einfach noch einmal

Leicht ist es nicht, eher schwer, so um die 10,2 kg, da die Laufräder 400g zu schwer sind und die Gabel mit 930g auch nicht leicht ist. Pedale, Flaschenhalter und und und, da kommt schon was zusammen.

Die Starrgabel fährt sich gut, macht schon Spaß, bis auf Wurzeltrails, nur beim Bremsen macht die Alugabel keinen Steifen Eindruck, da hätte ich doch besser zu einer Carbon greifen sollen


----------



## Renox (12. August 2010)

Mein Renner


----------



## steggle (12. August 2010)

epic war schon mal im forum, nun mal wieder leicht verändert und knapp unter 11kg.
das stevens taugt


----------



## Jaypeare (12. August 2010)

steggle schrieb:


> das stevens taugt



Jupp. Das Epic aber auch.


----------



## Dirkinho (12. August 2010)

sehr hübsch!


----------



## gasok.ONE (12. August 2010)

mal neues von meinem nun schon 100.000km renner bj. ´02











goldene wincutter frm od. alligator und hyflows kommen noch, goldene carbon-ti schnellspanner sind schon auf´m weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2010)

ist zwar keine klare linie drin, aber es gefällt!


----------



## MTB_Matze (12. August 2010)

Dann würde ich dir nur noch dringend zu anderen Pedale raten.
Am besten noch vor den Scheiben. (Ausser sie sind verschlissen)


----------



## J.O (12. August 2010)

Die z.B nur etwas teuer aber


----------



## sporty (12. August 2010)

Dank Rose SSV ist es dann die Formula R1 geworden.Kann ich nur empfehlen !
Die mitgelieferte 180mm Scheibe ist samt Adapter natürlich sofort in die Tonne gewandert ! Braucht kein Mensch.  im CC-Bereich natürlich.

Und als Sattelstütze gab es die Hope Eternity, oder wie die heißt..






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SingleLight (13. August 2010)

Irgendwie gefällt das Astro


----------



## kris. (13. August 2010)

jepp! 

ich würde mich nur noch von den spacern trennen und evtl. eine polierte sattelstützenklemme als akzent setzen.
oder eine rote, um lockout und bremsen zu zitieren...

kris.


----------



## IceQ- (13. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Die z.B nur etwas teuer aber


 
ba, das sind eggbeater mal um welten besser oder welchen Vorteil haben die von dir gezeigten? Sind die freeride tauglich?


----------



## Renox (13. August 2010)

@gaskne
Lecker dein Bike


----------



## J.O (13. August 2010)

Freeride  Klar wieso nicht.
Wobei das Bike ja nicht viel mit Freeride zutun hat, das wichtigste ist doch das die Farbe passt und die haben einfach mehr Farbe als die eggbeater


----------



## fuzzball (13. August 2010)

nachdem ich derzeit nicht radeln kann bleibt die Zeit zum basteln, daher jetzt die letzte Ausbaustufe meines Trainings Radls.

getauscht wurde Lenker gg gleiches Modell Control Tech Scandium
getauscht wurde die Kurbel 172,5mm Hollowgram SL gg 180mm XTR
getauscht wurde XTR 11-34 Kassette gg 11-27 Ultegra
getauscht wurde Keil Vollcarbon Sattel gg SI SLR TT Sattel
getauscht wurde XTR HR 160mm Bremszange gg 140mm [damit ich endlich die LRS vom Scalpel fahren kann- leichtester wäre damit DT 190/CX Ray 28/ MMX Podium]
getauscht wurde Ashima 160mm gg 140mm
getauscht wurde XTR Pedale gg EB SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (13. August 2010)

stimmig! 



wiegt wie viel?



wieso 'ne 180er XTR?


----------



## bene94 (13. August 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> tja, für mich das übliche problem mit bremsen von avid des neueren datums. Memine freundin hatte auch schon druckpunktverlusst und totalausfall...vorne.
> Darum fahre ich hope mono mini pro...nie probleme bis jetzt. Bremst und bremst und bremst....
> Überlegs dir mal oder die formula r1. Ist es auhc wert gefahren zu werden.
> Wo gehst du an den start bene? bin jetzt dann 2 wochen in den ferien. Eine auf sylt. ausspannen.


 
Die Bremse funktioniert wieder. Die Verschraubung zwischen Bremshebel und Leitung war wohl undicht. Aber so einen wirklichen Druckpunkt hat sie immer nocht nicht, wie die VB. Ich glaube, Avid ist nicht so das wahre für mich.

Argovia Cup Titterten. 28.8 wahrscheinlich noch den Nationalpark-Marathon und 29.8 Argovia Cup Giebenach. Und noch alle vom Fricktaler Cup. Falls du auch eines von denen fährst, kannst ja bescheid sagen.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. August 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das NOX mehr meine Trainingsschlampe, aber den passenden Thread habe ich nicht gleich gefunden. Da ich damit grade beim Nachtrennen war, dachte ich, ich poste es hier einfach noch einmal
> 
> Leicht ist es nicht, eher schwer, so um die 10,2 kg, da die Laufräder 400g zu schwer sind und die Gabel mit 930g auch nicht leicht ist. Pedale, Flaschenhalter und und und, da kommt schon was zusammen.
> 
> Die Starrgabel fährt sich gut, macht schon Spaß, bis auf Wurzeltrails, nur beim Bremsen macht die Alugabel keinen Steifen Eindruck, da hätte ich doch besser zu einer Carbon greifen sollen


 
Tja,ich hatte mal einen restekiste threat eröffnet aber irgenwie ist der verschwunden????? wieso weiss ich  nicht. Da wäre es richtig gewesen.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. August 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Die Bremse funktioniert wieder. Die Verschraubung zwischen Bremshebel und Leitung war wohl undicht. Aber so einen wirklichen Druckpunkt hat sie immer nocht nicht, wie die VB. Ich glaube, Avid ist nicht so das wahre für mich.
> 
> Argovia Cup Titterten. 28.8 wahrscheinlich noch den Nationalpark-Marathon und 29.8 Argovia Cup Giebenach. Und noch alle vom Fricktaler Cup. Falls du auch eines von denen fährst, kannst ja bescheid sagen.


 
Bin gerade in den ferien auf sylt. mal eine woche kein training mit dem bike. Fahre noch O-tour u einsiedeln. fahre ja marathons keine cc. bin zu alt für sowas


----------



## fuzzball (13. August 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> stimmig!


Ziel war eigentlich nur funktionell, danke 




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> wiegt wie viel?


mÃ¼sste noch knapp 9kg (wie auf dem Bild) liegen, mit dem leichteren LRS und Bereifung sind es noch 350gr weniger.
Es lag mal bei 8,47kg mit Reifen mit denen man nicht ins GelÃ¤nde kann, mit einem Sattel auf dem man nicht sitzen kann, Pedale die sich verbiegen, etc....



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> wieso 'ne 180er XTR?



konnte jetzt ein paar Monate eine 180mm Hollowgram SL (Scalpel) mit der 172,5mm (Optimo) vergleichen und die 180mm Kurbelarme lÃ¤sst sich fÃ¼r mich einfach besser/angenehmer bei hohen Trittfrequenzen treten. Da ich keine 500.-â¬ fÃ¼r 7,5mm ausgeben wollte, die XTR noch hatte und fÃ¼r die 172,5mm schon eine neue Aufgabe habe  wurde es eine XTR. Was noch kommt ist ein Reset Innenlager und das kleine Kettenblatt fliegt raus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. August 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Ziel war eigentlich nur funktionell, danke


das ziel wurde übertroffen 





> müsste noch knapp 9kg (wie auf dem Bild) liegen, mit dem leichteren LRS und Bereifung sind es noch 350gr weniger.
> Es lag mal bei 8,47kg mit Reifen mit denen man nicht ins Gelände kann, mit einem Sattel auf dem man nicht sitzen kann, Pedale die sich verbiegen, etc....


danke!

echt gut!

(  meins bekomm' ich wohl nie unter 9...  )




> konnte jetzt ein paar Monate eine 180mm Hollowgram SL (Scalpel) mit der 172,5mm (Optimo) vergleichen und die 180mm Kurbelarme lässt sich für mich einfach besser/angenehmer bei hohen Trittfrequenzen treten. Da ich keine 500.- für 7,5mm ausgeben wollte, die XTR noch hatte und für die 172,5mm schon eine neue Aufgabe habe  wurde es eine XTR. Was noch kommt ist ein Reset Innenlager und das kleine Kettenblatt fliegt raus.


vernünftig


----------



## speedy76 (14. August 2010)

so, hier mal ein paar bilder von meiner neuen Investition Hat sich aufjedenfall gelohnt

















ich hoffe es gefällt. Gewicht liegt derzeit bei 10,9 kg. Dabei wirds auch erstmal bleiben, bis das Konto sich wieder erholt hat.


----------



## Sascha Koch (14. August 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> heute zum ersten mal richtig probegefahren (Reifenkleber musste trocknen)
> 
> die Tune Kurbel ist schonmal wieder rausgeflogen. Die eiert bei vollem Schub dermassen, dass das die Kette auf dem grössten Kettenblatt jeweils abwechseln links und rechts an Umwerfer schliff. Einmal so stark, dass die Kette vom Blatt nach rechts runter sprang, obwohl da im Ruhezustand nicht annähernd genug Platz zwischen Umwerferkäfig und Kettenblatt vorhanden ist. Nun ist halt wieder eine 100g schwerere Middeburn drauf. Die bewegt sich keinen mm.



Ich finde das Bike Hammerkrass...


----------



## Groudon (14. August 2010)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bike Hammerkrass...


 
Das Steuerrohr ist hässlich krass lang...


... aber sonst GEIL *tropf*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. August 2010)

Ich nehme an, dass du nicht ganz raffst, dass auf das Gary Fisher angesprochen wird - das hat nämlich kein sonderlich langes Steuerrohr. Beim Speci haut das schon eher hin.


----------



## Groudon (14. August 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass du nicht ganz raffst, dass auf das Gary Fisher angesprochen wird - das hat nämlich kein sonderlich langes Steuerrohr. Beim Speci haut das schon eher hin.


 
Ich mein ja das Speci. xD Ein 29er mit 150er Steuerrohr... da ist nicht mehr viel mit Sattelüberhöhung dann.


----------



## Carioca34 (15. August 2010)

....Alu aus '98 und Stahl aus '99













Happy Trails


----------



## Jazzman1991 (15. August 2010)

Wenn am DBR noch ein schwarz glänzender Syncros Vorbau mit 0 Grad dran wäre, wäre es echt toll.


----------



## alexftw (16. August 2010)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Wenn am DBR noch ein schwarz glänzender Syncros Vorbau mit 0 Grad dran wäre, wäre es echt toll.



Oder was von Tune. Insgesamt aber ein hübsches Radel mit unpassenden Pedalen.


----------



## kris. (16. August 2010)

und eine schwarze gabelkrone. das silber sticht etwas raus...
aber sonst: lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (16. August 2010)

Beide klasse


----------



## IceQ- (17. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Freeride  Klar wieso nicht.
> Wobei das Bike ja nicht viel mit Freeride zutun hat, das wichtigste ist doch das die Farbe passt und die haben einfach mehr Farbe als die eggbeater


 
Kollege sind die Eggbeater mal abgebrochen ;-) daher die Frage ob die stabiler sind.


----------



## InoX (17. August 2010)

Ich finde beim Diamondback die unterschiedlichen Gelbtöne viel schlimmer als den unpassenden "modernen"  Vorbau. 
Sind aber sonst beide sehr schön. Mir gefallen sie.

InoX


----------



## InoX (17. August 2010)

.


----------



## J.O (17. August 2010)

@IceQ-
Das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, ich kaufe mir nicht so teure Pedale, auch wenn sie schön sind.


----------



## schwAlmoehi (18. August 2010)

Renox schrieb:


> Mein Renner



Sehr geiles Stevens


----------



## Dirkinho (18. August 2010)

nur die Gabel passt farblich nicht ins Konzept. Das Blau stört.


----------



## s.schwabe (18. August 2010)

hier mal mein Mojo SL
...momentan 11,8 kg


----------



## Groudon (18. August 2010)

Wieso baut IBIS nicht mal einen geilen 100mm-MOJO-Rahmen. So ein richtig geiles Race-Fully...


----------



## s.schwabe (18. August 2010)

wüsste ich auch gern, momentan geht es eher in die andere Richtung (160mm Mojo HD)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (18. August 2010)

Sehr sehr schön,aber warum so schwer?
Wieviel Federweg?


----------



## s.schwabe (18. August 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön,aber warum so schwer?
> Wieviel Federweg?



schwer ist wohl relativ für 140mm Federweg und 2,4" Schlauchlosreifen
bis auf die stabilen Laufräder hängt eigentlich kein Blei dran.
Sicher könnte man hier oder da noch ein Gramm wegfeilen aber es soll ja fahren und halten.


----------



## onkeldueres (19. August 2010)

Ok.Kenn mich mit IBIS nicht so gut aus.Sah für mich nicht nach 140er aus.Dann nehme ich es zurück.Dann sogar relativ leicht.


----------



## Slow (19. August 2010)

Schickes Ibis!

Ich bin jetzt mal auf kleinere Ashima Scheiben umgestiegen. Mal schauen, wie sie sich so machen. So langsam kratzt das Rad an der 9kg Marke...


----------



## cluso (19. August 2010)

Das Grün beisst sich ziemlich mit dem Gelb, aber ansonsten sehr schickes Rad.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## saschomat (19. August 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> nachdem ich derzeit nicht radeln kann bleibt die Zeit zum basteln, daher jetzt die letzte Ausbaustufe meines Trainings Radls.
> 
> getauscht wurde Lenker gg gleiches Modell Control Tech Scandium
> getauscht wurde die Kurbel 172,5mm Hollowgram SL gg 180mm XTR
> ...


----------



## Deleted 124102 (20. August 2010)

So, kleines Update der Schalthebel:














9,17kg


----------



## gasok.ONE (20. August 2010)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> So, kleines Update der Schalthebel:
> 
> 
> 9,17kg




was ´n das für´n geiler strebenschutz...


----------



## Deleted 124102 (20. August 2010)

Der originale von Scott:

http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDet...ig3id=27&ig2id=92&iid=3827&mi=0&hasv=1&webi=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (20. August 2010)

Fein!
Weißer Sattel wäre Top!
Warum ist das so schwer?




Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> So, kleines Update der Schalthebel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 124102 (20. August 2010)

steve81 schrieb:


> Fein!
> Weißer Sattel wäre Top!
> Warum ist das so schwer?



Naja, Masse wird durch die Gravitationskraft der Erde angezogen.
Schwer ist Relativ, ich habe bis auf das Schaltwerk nur XT komponenten verbaut und kein XTR. Sattelstütze wäre noch Potential und Bereifung wäre auch noch was.
Da ich mit 85kg auch in sachen Laufräder etwas eingeschränkt bin bleibt es bei diesem Robusten satz mit 1550g.
Zumal Leichtbau auch nicht gerade billig ist

Weißer sattel hatte ich schon, gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## kris. (20. August 2010)

nice 

schwarze sid-decore wären noch klasse.
und ne schwarz-weisse kurbel für den overkill


----------



## fuzzball (21. August 2010)

saschomat schrieb:


> @fuzzball: Hast Du eine Teileliste? Bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Ideen um mein Optimo zu erleichtern.
> 
> Danke & Grüße,
> satch



leider keine mir Gewichten [finde den Stick gerade nicht]

Rahmen: Optimo
Gabel: Fatty DLR 88
Vorbau: Si mit F99 Klemmen
Lenker: Control Tech Scandium 25,4
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Schaltwerk: XTR 772 GS
Schalthebel: XT 05 mod.
Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen: XTR
Bremsen XTR mit 160/140mm Bremszangen
Bremsscheiben Ashima Windcutter 160/140 oder XTR 160/140
Kurbel: XTR 180mm
Umwerfer: XTR 952
Kette: DA 10fach
Kassette: Ultegra 9 fach mit XTR 11er Ritzel
LRS1: DT190, MMX Podium, CX Ray - Tune Skylinespanner
LRS2: Ringle DF Ceramic, DT Revo,Alpine - Ringle Titan Schnellspanner
LRS3: zu schwer nur für Winter und Touren (Bild)
Reifen1: Conti SK SS 2.1
Reifen2: Conti RK SS 2.2
Tubelesskit No Tubes
Milch Hutchinson 50gr pro Reifen
Pedale Eggies SL
Sattelstütze+Sattel Thomson Masterpiece mit SLR TT
Sattelstütze+Sattel Funworks Carbon mit Keil Vollcarbon
Titanschrauben an Bremszangen, Bremsscheiben,Vorbau, Schalthebel,Sattelklemme, Sattelstütze

mehr fällt mir nicht ein


----------



## saschomat (21. August 2010)

Danke !


----------



## chrikoh (21. August 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> leider keine mir Gewichten [finde den Stick gerade nicht]
> 
> Rahmen: Optimo
> Gabel: Fatty DLR 88
> ...




Cannondale Vorbau mit Syntace F99 Klemmschellen?
Funktioniert das?
Die Klemmschellen hätte ich auch,aber ich habe mich nicht getraut sie zu montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (21. August 2010)

heute mal wieder 70 km durch die stadt und mal den, jetzt zugänglichen, airport tempelhof mitgenommen... 
3h durfte er von zu hause weg...


----------



## thomaask (22. August 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> ... den, jetzt zugänglichen, airport tempelhof mitgenommen...



ist der immer zugänglich ?


----------



## Christian Back (22. August 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> heute mal wieder 70 km durch die stadt und mal den, jetzt zugänglichen, airport tempelhof mitgenommen...
> 3h durfte er von zu hause weg...
> 
> 
> Wo habe ich dieses Bike schonmal gesehen...???


----------



## gasok.ONE (22. August 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ist der immer zugänglich ?



soviel ich weiss ist der jetzt dauerhaft und täglich von 10-22 uhr geöffnet

@cb

 maybe


----------



## Deleted 124102 (22. August 2010)

Sehr Schönes Bike, aber die Pedale sind zum schreien.
Auch dir Performance Version der Reifen finde ich dem Bike nicht angemessen.


----------



## gasok.ONE (22. August 2010)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Sehr Schönes Bike, aber die Pedale sind zum schreien.
> Auch dir Performance Version der Reifen finde ich dem Bike nicht angemessen.



´n besseren grip als bei denen hatte ich noch nie, da ich ja nur mit turnschuhen fahre, bin ja schon auf der  suche nach was neuem, aber bitte keine vorstellungen spamen... mit dem reifen voll auf zufrieden, danke


----------



## zuki (22. August 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> ba, das sind eggbeater mal um welten besser oder welchen Vorteil haben die von dir gezeigten? Sind die freeride tauglich?



Die größere Fläche bietet einen Vorteil bei längeren Strecken (größere Lastverteilung). Daher bietet der Hersteller diese Pedale an, es gibt Kunden die darauf wert legen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. August 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Die größere Fläche bietet einen Vorteil bei längeren Strecken (größere Lastverteilung). Daher bietet der Hersteller diese Pedale an, es gibt Kunden die darauf wert legen.





Was ein Quark! Sorry! - Aber dann solltest du nicht an den Schuhen sparen und ein Produkt mit steifer Sohle kaufen!!

Mit artgerechten Pedalen würde das Bike mMn besser aussehen!!!   ..und sich eher besser fahren lassen.


----------



## Groudon (22. August 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Was ein Quark! Sorry! - Aber dann solltest du nicht an den Schuhen sparen und ein Produkt mit steifer Sohle kaufen!!
> 
> Mit artgerechten Pedalen würde das Bike mMn besser aussehen!!! ..und sich eher besser fahren lassen.


 
Man oh meter du Quarktasche.

Wenn ER diese Pedalen fahren will, dann soll er es machen. Nicht jeder steht auf die Eggbeater. Gibt daher auch genug, die SPD oder Quartz fahren o.a.

Also lass ihn doch in Ruhe, ok?!


----------



## Nordpol (22. August 2010)

dem kann man sich nur anschließen. Mit den Pedalen gehört es in den Touren Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. August 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Man oh meter du Quarktasche.
> 
> Wenn ER diese Pedalen fahren will, dann soll er es machen. Nicht jeder steht auf die Eggbeater. Gibt daher auch genug, die SPD oder Quartz fahren o.a.
> 
> Also lass ihn doch in Ruhe, ok?!




Hatte ich nicht in meine Aussage mMn eingebaut!?!?    

Mensch,Mensch,... 1x meinen Senf dazugegeben, schon bekommen manche hier Fieber!

Und an meiner Aussage bezüglich _der richtigen Schuhe_ ist wohl nicht auszusetzen.
Also, warum so forch???


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> dem kann man sich nur anschließen. Mit den Pedalen gehört es in den Touren Thread.



Dito!


----------



## amg 2 (23. August 2010)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Naja, Masse wird durch die Gravitationskraft der Erde angezogen.
> Schwer ist Relativ, ich habe bis auf das Schaltwerk nur XT komponenten verbaut und kein XTR. Sattelstütze wäre noch Potential und Bereifung wäre auch noch was.
> Da ich mit 85kg auch in sachen Laufräder etwas eingeschränkt bin bleibt es bei diesem Robusten satz mit 1550g.
> Zumal Leichtbau auch nicht gerade billig ist
> ...



was sind das den für laufräder ?????


----------



## Deleted 124102 (23. August 2010)

Diese:

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...Light-Atmosphere-disc-Laufradsatz::29293.html

In weiss wiegen sie 1550g.
Die kommen mit meinem Gewicht gut zurecht;-)


----------



## Limubai (23. August 2010)

meine beiden......




















trek bleibt 2011 wie es ist...  da wird nächstes Jahr nichts mehr investiert
Merida 96 - bekommt neue Laufräder, neue Reifen ( XKing ) und die neue XTR spendiert......

schönen Abend noch

lg, Limubai


----------



## Deleted 124102 (23. August 2010)

Das Trek ist Geil, ich glaub ich Lakier mein Scale doch irgendwann Matt.


----------



## InoX (24. August 2010)

und ich mein XTC auch


----------



## EvilEvo (24. August 2010)

Juhu, Mattschwarz wird das neue Weiß!


----------



## kris. (24. August 2010)

und danach kommen dann wieder die neon-farben 
just a little history repeated....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (24. August 2010)

Das Trek ist meine Meinung nach der Knaller. Sieht einfach sehr stimmig aus. Tolle Proportionen. gerade wegen des großen Auszugs - aber ist der Sattel nicht sehr weit hinten geklemmt? Macht das Gestell das mit?


----------



## kris. (24. August 2010)

hat er am merida aber auch. scheint zu passen...


----------



## Limubai (24. August 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Das Trek ist meine Meinung nach der Knaller. Sieht einfach sehr stimmig aus. Tolle Proportionen. gerade wegen des großen Auszugs - aber ist der Sattel nicht sehr weit hinten geklemmt? Macht das Gestell das mit?



wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich an diesem Tag beide Sättel getauscht..
umbau Trek ist auch erst am Abend fertig geworden...

wird alles beim Fahren eingestellt...
nur bin ich, noch, nicht dazu gekommen.

beim Merida müssen laufräder und Kurbel dran glauben.
nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden..

vorschläge????

lg, Limubai


----------



## Domme02 (24. August 2010)

@slow  dein rad gefällt mir richtig gut. es passt irgendwie alles zusammen und die grüne Gabel ist noch das Tüpfelchen auf dem "i".


Limubai schrieb:


> beim Merida müssen laufräder und Kurbel dran glauben.
> nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden..
> 
> vorschläge????
> ...



Die neue X0 Kurbel in rot würde farblich super passen.->http://www.sram.com/truvativ/products/truvativ-x0-10-speed-crankset


----------



## Gottsfeld (24. August 2010)

Limubai schrieb:


> beim Merida müssen laufräder und Kurbel dran glauben.
> nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden..
> 
> vorschläge????
> ...



Wie wäre es damit

LRS vllt King/Kong + FRM XMD333


----------



## InoX (24. August 2010)

Für mich ist schwarz matt nichts Neues. Ich hatte schon mal ein schwarzes Arrow sxc 0.1 in einem sehr individuellen Aufbau. Das war ein Traum und sah einfach nur geil aus. Ich mag diese Tarnkappenbomber Optik und habe schon lange vor mein Bike wieder in dieser Farbe pulvern zu lassen.

Ist an diesen King/Kong FRM-Kombinationen eigentlich noch irgendwas besonders? Wenn man das hier immer so liest hat das fast jeder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. August 2010)

Für mich ist schwarz matt nichts Neues. Ich hatte schon mal ein schwarzes Arrow sxc 0.1 in einem sehr individuellen Aufbau. Das war ein Traum und sah einfach nur geil aus. Ich mag diese Tarnkappenbomber Optik und habe schon lange vor mein Bike wieder in dieser Farbe pulvern zu lassen.

Ist an diesen King/Kong FRM-Kombinationen eigentlich noch irgendwas besonders? Wenn man das hier immer so liest hat das fast jeder...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. August 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> ...
> Ist an diesen King/Kong FRM-Kombinationen eigentlich noch irgendwas besonders? Wenn man das hier immer so liest hat das fast jeder...



Wenn man eine knarzfreie Hinterradnabe bekommt, dann schon.


----------



## Gottsfeld (25. August 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> Ist an diesen King/Kong FRM-Kombinationen eigentlich noch irgendwas besonders? Wenn man das hier immer so liest hat das fast jeder...



Leicht ist es. Und es würde zu der Tune-Kurbel passen, die ja auch bei BOR produziert wird.
NoTubes-Felgen hat auch jeder, wenn du was individuelles willst, kannst du ja andere Naben nehmen, aber entweder du nimmst gewöhnliche, leichte Naben, oder exklusive, schwer (z.B. Chris King).


----------



## .t1mo (25. August 2010)

Limubai schrieb:


> wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich an diesem Tag beide Sättel getauscht..
> umbau Trek ist auch erst am Abend fertig geworden...
> 
> wird alles beim Fahren eingestellt...
> ...



Ah ok - hätte mich nämlich mal interessiert ob man den Sattel so klemmen darf. Gut aussehen tut es ja, gerade auch wegen der Überhöhung.

Was passt Dir denn am LRS vom Merida nicht? Ich nehm ihn


----------



## earlofwine (25. August 2010)

Limubai schrieb:


> beim Merida müssen laufräder und Kurbel dran glauben.
> nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden..
> 
> vorschläge????



Ich würd in das Rad ne FSA K Force Light bauen. Gleiche Optik wie Stütze und Vorbau und relativ leicht.
LRS die üblichen Verdächtigen und je nach Budget.
Vll noch ne leichtere Bremsanlage?


----------



## InoX (25. August 2010)

Solch eindeutige Antworten hatte ich erwartet 

Grüße InoX

PS: hat hier eigentlich noch jemand Bikes? ich sehe keine


----------



## Berrrnd (25. August 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> PS: hat hier eigentlich noch jemand Bikes? ich sehe keine



morgen gibts 2 von mir. wenn es dich beruhigt.


----------



## the donkey (25. August 2010)

Limubai schrieb:


> wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich an diesem Tag beide Sättel getauscht..
> umbau Trek ist auch erst am Abend fertig geworden...
> 
> wird alles beim Fahren eingestellt...
> ...




Ich hab an meinem 96 folgenden LRS montiert

Notubes ZTR Podium
Tune Prince/Princess
Sapim CX Ray

Stehen ab Samstag zum Verkauf


----------



## InoX (25. August 2010)

@k star: Ja das beruhigt mich 

Ich würde ja auch eins reinstellen. Habe jetzt wieder schwarze Reifen an meinem XTC. 
Wenn euch das reicht als Grund für ein neues Bild 

Grüße InoX


----------



## dragon07 (25. August 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Man oh meter du Quarktasche.



Na das ist ja mal ein Intelligenter Beitrag  Respekt und Hut ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limubai (25. August 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Ich würd in das Rad ne FSA K Force Light bauen. Gleiche Optik wie Stütze und Vorbau und relativ leicht.
> LRS die üblichen Verdächtigen und je nach Budget.
> Vll noch ne leichtere Bremsanlage?



die FSA K Force Light sind auch meine erste wahl.
bremsen - Avid Elixir CR  schwarz / rot - oder doch die XX

lg, Limubai


----------



## gasok.ONE (25. August 2010)

Limubai schrieb:


> die FSA K Force Light sind auch meine erste wahl.
> bremsen - Avid Elixir CR  schwarz / rot - oder doch die XX
> 
> lg, Limubai




dem prestige zu liebe xx, farblich aber cr... an der k force führt beim merida kein weg vorbei...!
xx wäre aber durchaus was für´s trek...


----------



## earlofwine (26. August 2010)

Limubai schrieb:


> die FSA K Force Light sind auch meine erste wahl.
> bremsen - Avid Elixir CR  schwarz / rot - oder doch die XX
> 
> lg, Limubai



R1 in schwarz/rot oder kompl. schwarz. Mit Hope Scheiben derzeit fast unschlagbar leicht und keine Bastelei.


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. August 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> *dem prestige zu liebe xx*, farblich aber cr... an der k force führt beim merida kein weg vorbei...!
> xx wäre aber durchaus was für´s trek...



Dann lieber ne CR MAG 

Aber ganz klar, wenns optisch passen soll CR oder R1


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (26. August 2010)

krass,  zwei Seiten nur gelaber obwohl die Überschrift  (NUR BILDER!!!!!!!) heißt.
Meins würde ich ja zeigen, aber dann würdet ihr zurecht sagen das es in den Touren Thread muss. Also hop zeigt eure Bilder..


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2010)

hier mal mein starres trainingsrad.
sonntag wirds aber auch mal im rennen eingesetzt. darum auch die michelin xcr mud.


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2010)

schöner aufbau!


ein kohle-flaschenhalter würde der optik gut tun 


unter 9kg?


----------



## Meridaracer (27. August 2010)

Was wiegt denn das Merida 96 ???


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2010)

der flaschenhalter bleibt!
da kann ich die flasche auf mal schief reinknallen. falls er dann verbogen ist, wird er nach dem rennen wieder zurückgebogen. 

dürfte unter 9kg haben, wenn auch nur ganz knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (27. August 2010)

Das bike is top, kein windiger leichtbau, trotzdem gutes gewicht und Sorgloß ausstattung


----------



## bikeaddicted (27. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> der flaschenhalter bleibt!
> da kann ich die flasche auf mal schief reinknallen. falls er dann verbogen ist, wird er nach dem rennen wieder zurückgebogen.


wenn du meinst...



> dürfte unter 9kg haben, wenn auch nur ganz knapp.


schick!


----------



## gili89 (28. August 2010)

meine Racefeile

9,34kg komplett derzeit


----------



## Metrum (28. August 2010)

Das erste Bike dass ich seh mit Schwalbe und Conti. Ich dachte da gibts nur entweder/oder?


----------



## MS1980 (28. August 2010)

ja ganz net,aber die position des Sattel's sieht merkwürdig aus ...


----------



## IceQ- (29. August 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Das erste Bike dass ich seh mit Schwalbe und Conti. Ich dachte da gibts nur entweder/oder?


 
nene die lassen sich gut kombinieren, fahre atm auch eine conti/schwalbe kombi.


aber zum bike. Die Fox gefällt mir ausgezeichnet =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gili89 (29. August 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> nene die lassen sich gut kombinieren, fahre atm auch eine conti/schwalbe kombi.
> 
> 
> aber zum bike. Die Fox gefällt mir ausgezeichnet =)



stimmt, das lässt sich top kombinieren! aber im nächsten Jahr muss der RoRo dann eh dem X-King weichen 

Jaja, schon unglaublich was so ein Aufkleber an ner Gabel ausmacht


----------



## bikeaddicted (29. August 2010)

gili89 schrieb:


> Jaja, schon unglaublich was so ein Aufkleber an ner Gabel ausmacht


Das stimmt allerdings 



Gute Idee, das mit dem rot färben der Reifenschriftzüge!
Womit haste das gemacht?
Edding?

Sonst finde ich den weiß-rot-schwarzen Aufbau gelungen und nicht alltäglich 

Nur die Stützte und Klemme scheinen mir etwas zu weinrot...


Dann wären noch komplett schwarze KB's schön... und vllt. auch ein schwarzes Schaltwerk... und silberne SW-Röllchen...


----------



## FloriLori (29. August 2010)

@gili89 sag mal wo haste die Fox Aufkleber her die sehen ja geil aus. Und was kostet so ein Spass. 
Auch sonst ein schickes Rad, lediglich die rot gefärbten Schriftzüge sind nicht so meins, dass da auch jeden Hersteller immer so riesige Sprüche draufknallen muss^^


----------



## gili89 (29. August 2010)

Flohjob schrieb:


> @gili89 sag mal wo haste die Fox Aufkleber her die sehen ja geil aus. Und was kostet so ein Spass.
> Auch sonst ein schickes Rad, lediglich die rot gefärbten Schriftzüge sind nicht so meins, dass da auch jeden Hersteller immer so riesige Sprüche draufknallen muss^^



Naja selbst im Photoshop angepasst und dann drucken lassen...gibt da eh jemanden hier im Forum der das macht 
Gekostet habn mich die Aufkleber 17 Eier inkl Versand..
geht aber auch im Copyshop um die Ecke, ist dann evtl noch billiger


----------



## FloriLori (29. August 2010)

cool cool danke


----------



## dor michü (31. August 2010)

was isn das für eine Kurbel?...Funworks?

Michi


----------



## dor michü (31. August 2010)

Sorry Doppelpost^^


----------



## Slow (31. August 2010)

dor michü schrieb:


> was isn das für eine Kurbel?...Funworks?



Ist eine Token. Steht doch drauf. ;-) zeimlich baugleich zur Fun Works und Aerozine.

Bei dem Rad finde ich einpaar Sachen recht störend. Zum einen die Sattelstütze, Kettenstrebenschutz, lieber schwarze Marta (oder mehr silberne Teile), anderes XTR Schaltwerk und Bremsscheiben. Ansonsten gefallen mir die roten Felgen immer besser, die Aufkleber auf der Fox finde ich sonst auch recht cool. Ist so auch mal was anderes, geht aber meiner Meinung nach noch schöner... oder es liegt am Bild.


----------



## timor1975 (31. August 2010)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. August 2010)

..das Simplon gefällt mir seeeeehr gut!!    Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (31. August 2010)

mir gefällts auch! wie schwer ists denn? und was für n sattel is des?
Schönes rad


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mir gefällts auch! wie schwer ists denn? und was für n sattel is des?
> Schönes rad



Im Leichtbau-Fred steht es mit 8,3kg, falls ich mich nicht irre,..oder??


----------



## hardflipper (31. August 2010)

Endlich mal ein Razorblade mit schwarzer Gabel! 

Bis auf den falsch rum montierten Ralph sieht´s aus, als hätte er alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## EvilEvo (31. August 2010)

Rasiermesserscharfes Teil!
Einfach geil, tolles Bike!


----------



## SingleLight (1. September 2010)

Hammer Rad, die mini Übersetzung wäre mir persönlich bisschen kleine, aber was solls, ach so, die Flaschenhalten tragen ein wenig dick auf, aber sonst echt klasse


----------



## timor1975 (1. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mir gefällts auch! wie schwer ists denn? und was für n sattel is des?
> Schönes rad



Vielen Dank für die positiven Kommentare! 

Es wiegt 8,3 kg, 
der Sattel ist ein gestrippter SLR, 
der Reifen ist absichtlich so montiert (Erfahrung gemacht, das am HR so besser!), 
Übersetzung ist wirklich dünn (aber im Berliner Raum eh nur auf der Scheibe) und 
die Falschenhalter sind optisch wirklich wuchtig (passen beim Marathon alle Flaschen und bleiben auch am Rad).

Für meine Anforderungen die momenatn beste Alternative.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. September 2010)

doch,... sieht SEHR nice aus... hat er gut gemacht der bube 
vor allem finde ich den ministreifen leder auf dem slr gut... werde ich wohl au so machen, da meiner auch am sich aufloesen ist :/

zu den flaschenhaltern: probiermal die specialized rib cages aus, da gibt es die billig version fuer 10euro und 36g. haelt auch alle flaschen bomben fest und sieht optisch top aus  
guggst du hier  sind sie drauf




was ist ander 2fach uebersetzung duenn? ist doch top!


----------



## Kanonental (1. September 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


>



buääää :kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## gasok.ONE (1. September 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> buääää :kotz::kotz::kotz:




jajaja... mein beileid!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. September 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> buääää :kotz::kotz::kotz:





gasok.ONE schrieb:


> jajaja... mein beileid!!!



ok,... und was ist euer problem? ach ja... es ging um die flaschenhalter

mein gott! immer diese fanatischen fanboys... kauft euch doch ein niccolai oder ein liteville!


----------



## corfrimor (1. September 2010)




----------



## SingleLight (1. September 2010)




----------



## Kanonental (1. September 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ok,... und was ist euer problem? ach ja... es ging um die flaschenhalter
> 
> mein gott! immer diese fanatischen fanboys... kauft euch doch ein niccolai oder ein liteville!



selbst wenn ich nicht cannondale fahren würde, fände ich es zum :kotz:    (flaschenhalter inklusive)

und warum sollten wir uns jetzt ein nicolai/liteville kaufen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. September 2010)

was isn an dem rad bitte sooo falsch? man kann ja schreiben, dass es einem nicht gefällt. aber wenn du schon mit smilies arbeiten musst musses ja echt schlimm sein?!


----------



## Kanonental (1. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> was isn an dem rad bitte sooo falsch? man kann ja schreiben, dass es einem nicht gefällt. aber wenn du schon mit smilies arbeiten musst musses ja echt schlimm sein?!



bei dem schwarzen rahmen den er vorher hatte gings ja grade so nochmal, aber bei diesem gtc rahmen... ja da isses echt verdammt schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. September 2010)

1. ging es darum ihm den specci flaschen halter zu zeigen.
2. schau mal deine oma schaukel an und nerv mich net! deine meinung hast du nun kund getan und wir wissen es nu

soooo bilder her!


----------



## corfrimor (1. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> was isn an dem rad bitte sooo falsch?!



Es steht der falsche Name drauf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. September 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> bei dem schwarzen rahmen den er vorher hatte gings ja grade so nochmal, aber bei diesem gtc rahmen... ja da isses echt verdammt schlimm.




und schon haben wir es... es ist 1:1 der gleiche rahmen nur in schwarz rot.
hab den alten wegen massiver lackschaeden getauscht... von daher...

gtc... is klar


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. September 2010)

ach ja... und vllt beruhigt es die fanboys... das naechste rad das in der mache ist, wird warscheinlich ein orginal cDale.
nicht, weil das cube schlecht ist, sondern weil das scalpel einfach das beste racefully/softtail ist.


----------



## Kanonental (1. September 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> 1. ging es darum ihm den specci flaschen halter zu zeigen.
> 2. schau mal deine oma schaukel an und nerv mich net! deine meinung hast du nun kund getan und wir wissen es nu
> 
> soooo bilder her!



allet klar meister  . das mit der oma schaukel is aber nicht so nett


----------



## Kanonental (1. September 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ach ja... und vllt beruhigt es die fanboys... das naechste rad das in der mache ist, wird warscheinlich ein orginal cDale.
> nicht, weil das cube schlecht ist, sondern weil das scalpel einfach das beste racefully/softtail ist.



das klingt doch schon vieel besser. konvertiert


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. September 2010)

ok,... das war net nett... aber dieses "iiiih ne lefty in einem nicht cDale" geht mir sooo auf die eier  
und vor dem taurin braucht sich das cube halt nicht verstecken (uber das flash reden wir ja net, das gabs net, als ich den rahmen gekauft hab). 
ich fahr was funktioniert, egal was drauf steht.
mit omaschaukel meinte ich deine "entspannte" sitzposition und die platform pedale... aber egal nu...

biiiilder!


----------



## gasok.ONE (1. September 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ach ja... und vllt beruhigt es die fanboys... das naechste rad das in der mache ist, wird warscheinlich ein orginal cDale.
> nicht, weil das cube schlecht ist, sondern weil das scalpel einfach das beste racefully/softtail ist.




was heisst denn original... gibt´s auch nichtoriginale c´dales!!!


----------



## Slow (1. September 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> was ist ander 2fach uebersetzung duenn? ist doch top!



Wirklich richtig gutes Rad! Sehr schön!

Gewicht?

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## herr.gigs (1. September 2010)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die positiven Kommentare!



Sind das die Bontrager Lankergriffe an deinem Bike, die in dem anderen Thread diskutiert wurden? Wenn ja, wie fühlen sich die Dinger an?
Tipp: Vll. noch deine Bremsgriffe höher, in Armlinie stellen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. September 2010)

mit 2xrara 2.1 8,9xx, aber das bild ist net 100% aktuell.
hab nun den 180er sattel vorne ohne adpater montiert 

der sattel wird wohl auch in baelde gestrippt, da der bezug solangsam den geist aufgibt.

evtl wird die 9fach 11/34 xt kassette noch gegen ne leichtere getauscht (kann bis zu 100g bringen mit der sram 11/32).

aber erstmal bleibt es so und wenn mich das scalpel am woe endgueltig ueberzeugt kommt ein rahmen her... dann ma schauen


----------



## Tobi-161 (1. September 2010)

zwischendurch mal wieder ein paar Bilder, zwei Auftragswerke von mir:

Beim Rocky gings darum für kleines Geld das größtmögliche Bike aufzubauen, beim Merida weniger...



















Gewichte hab ich keine, aber ich schätze das Rocky wiegt 10,xx, das Merida dürft an der 9kg sein...


----------



## mike49 (1. September 2010)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Beim Rocky gings darum für kleines Geld das größtmögliche Bike aufzubauen, (...)


Ganz klar mißlungen bei der Rahmengröße...


----------



## gasok.ONE (1. September 2010)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> zwischendurch mal wieder ein paar Bilder, zwei Auftragswerke von mir:
> 
> Beim Rocky gings darum für kleines Geld das größtmögliche Bike aufzubauen, beim Merida weniger...




in welchen zusammenhang steht größtmöglich

schöner wär´s doch mit sicherheit bei beiden gegangen und sind das CC_GRIFFE?!


----------



## Jonez (1. September 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> schöner wär´s doch mit sicherheit bei beiden gegangen und sind das CC_GRIFFE?!



Was bitte sind CC-Griffe?


----------



## Metrum (1. September 2010)

Die passen rechts wie links!


----------



## gasok.ONE (1. September 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Die passen rechts wie links!


rischtey
_alles was nicht am rad meiner oma zu finden ist_!


----------



## Nordpol (1. September 2010)

sind das CC-Pedale...
gibts am Rad meiner Oma...


----------



## Ampelhasser (1. September 2010)

hier mal mein Tomac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (1. September 2010)

definitiv nen  geiles cube


----------



## NATRIX (1. September 2010)

..recht so..HAMMER Cube.!!!

Freu mich schon auf die Aufbauten von "nopain-nogain" mit den 2011 Cube Modellen.! Die würden perfekt mit ner Lefty aussehen.!

..ich warte..


----------



## IceQ- (2. September 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> in welchen zusammenhang steht größtmöglich
> 
> schöner wär´s doch mit sicherheit bei beiden gegangen und sind das CC_GRIFFE?!


 
Schönheit ist relativ.

Aber für mich werden die Fahrräder durch die globigen Sättel abgewertet - fahren die ohne Polsterhose oder wieso solche plush sättel??


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. September 2010)

NATRIX schrieb:


> ..recht so..HAMMER Cube.!!!
> 
> Freu mich schon auf die Aufbauten von "nopain-nogain" mit den 2011 Cube Modellen.! Die würden perfekt mit ner Lefty aussehen.!
> 
> ..ich warte..



1. freue ich mich das es doch leute gibt, denen mein aufbau gefaellt 
na gut, wenn das net so waere, mir gefaiele er trotzdem und gut gasgeben kann man damit auf jedenfall!

2. muss ich dich leider enttaeuschen, der aufbau der jetzt evtl. als naechstes kommt (je nach dem wie die testfahrten uebers woe mit dem rad, das ich nachher hole so sind) wird kein 2011er cube.

da ich den cube ja getauscht habe, habe ich auch ueberlegt, zu warten und mir einen 2011er elite zu holen, der eine mischung aus 2010er elite und 2010er gtc ist.
dagegen entschieden habe ich mich weil:
- ich sicher bis in januar warten haette muessen
- der rahmen kuerzer ist
- das steuerrohr fast zu kurz -> spacer unter die obere lefty bruecke... net so meins
- das tretlager ein abartig massiver klotz plastik. einerseits net wirklich huebsch und andererseits haette ich da sicher keine 42/28er kombination fahren koennen

ausserdem wird es dann ein fully,... und da gibt es glaube ich, wenn dann nur ein system, mit dem ich gluecklich werden kann.

vllt gebe ich ja am sa abend schon ein gesuch auf, was fuer einen rahmen ich suche  und JA (ueberaschung) eine lefty kommt rein!


----------



## mete (2. September 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> n kann.
> 
> vllt gebe ich ja am sa abend schon ein gesuch auf, was fuer einen rahmen ich suche  und JA (ueberaschung) eine lefty kommt rein!



Kann eigentlich nur nen Scalpel sein .


----------



## SingleLight (2. September 2010)

Schickes Tomac, bis auf die Satteltasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (2. September 2010)

vor 20 jahre gab´s ja auch keine clickies... neue sind schon unterwegs... ätsch


----------



## gasok.ONE (2. September 2010)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> hier mal mein Tomac




könnt fast schwören das ich das rad schon mal in treptow gesehen habe...!? gefällt mir


----------



## daniel77 (2. September 2010)

btw: steht zum Verkauf


----------



## daniel77 (2. September 2010)

doppelt


----------



## Kanonental (2. September 2010)

Das nenn ich mal n Highlight! Echt geil, vor allem der monostaya hinterbau


----------



## Berrrnd (2. September 2010)

schick schick!

ich hoffe mein steuersatz kommt endlich, dann kann ich meinen axman m6 rahmen auch aufbauen.


----------



## maddda (2. September 2010)

Hab gerade mal schnell nen pic beim Waschen gemacht also sorry für das Suboptimale Pic

Neu sind:
WCS Vorbau
WCS Lenker
2011 Dyna Sys XT


----------



## Kanonental (2. September 2010)

Gefällt mir immer besser  Was sind das für Bremsen?


----------



## bikeaddicted (2. September 2010)

Kanonental schrieb:


> ...Was sind das für Bremsen?


...sieht nach 'ner Avid Elixir CR aus


----------



## der_dino (2. September 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal schnell nen pic beim Waschen gemacht also sorry für das Suboptimale Pic
> 
> Neu sind:
> WCS Vorbau
> ...




Oo kürz doch mal den bremszug vorne...wie sieht das denn aus?!?! 

ansonten sieht das doch ganz stimmig aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l3u (2. September 2010)

Hier meine Schüssel, seit kurzem mit Rohloff Speedhub :-.)


----------



## maddda (2. September 2010)

> ...sieht nach 'ner Avid Elixir CR aus



Jup sind aber Alligator scheiben drauf, deswegen isses nen bissl schwierig zu erkennen


----------



## gasok.ONE (2. September 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Schönheit ist relativ.
> 
> Aber für mich werden die Fahrräder durch die globigen Sättel abgewertet - fahren die ohne Polsterhose oder wieso solche plush sättel??



wat is´n ´ne polsterhose... hab´ ja och keen plüschsattel, aber so ´ne radlerpampers kommt mia nimma ans beene...!!!


----------



## fuzzball (2. September 2010)

l3u schrieb:


> Hier meine Schüssel, seit kurzem mit Rohloff Speedhub :-.)



würde sagen Thema verfehlt, setzten 6


----------



## scapin76 (2. September 2010)

joop minus 6


----------



## armor (2. September 2010)

ach kommt, so schlimm isses nun auch net...zwar definitiv kein bike mit dem man rennen fährt, aber ne sechs?

würd sagen im falschen fred und nur deshalb ne 5!

wenn er es im touren-fred gepostet hätte würd ich ne 3+ geben!


----------



## EvilEvo (3. September 2010)

Ich find das Ghost saucool, aber damit ich das ohne Morddrohungen sagen kann, bitte hierhin: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448500


----------



## Gorth (3. September 2010)

Mit dem Ghost würd ich Rennen fahren - eher als mit dem ganzen XX 10Fach Gedriss.

Und guckt mal was genauer hin, da ist auch Sattelüberhöhung - nur etwas ungünstg fotografiert.


----------



## Steps85 (3. September 2010)

Hier mal meins. Derzeit so wie es da steht 8,88kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armor (3. September 2010)

Mit dem Quantec würd ich auch gern mal en Marathon fahren...schickes Teil!


----------



## armor (3. September 2010)

@Gorth: Naja, geschmacksache mit ner Rohloff rennen fahren.
Ich fahr nicht nur XX-Gedriss...aber die Masseträgheit der Rohloff am Hinterrad bei nem 3000hm 70km Marathon ist schon ne Bremse, die du erstmal wegarbeiten musst - und glaub mir, ich weiss wovon ich rede! Da nehm ich lieber mein XX mit dem leichteren Laufrad hinten


----------



## gasok.ONE (3. September 2010)

Steps85 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins. Derzeit so wie es da steht 8,88kg


mmn bis auf die weisse gabel ein hammer ´ne schwarze durin würde die aggressivität des rades potenzieren...


----------



## corfrimor (3. September 2010)

Das Quantec ist sehr geil! 'ne echte Rennmaschine.


----------



## Steps85 (4. September 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> mmn bis auf die weisse gabel ein hammer ´ne schwarze durin würde die aggressivität des rades potenzieren...


Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt? Mal sehen wies weiter geht.


----------



## RESON (4. September 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> könnt fast schwören das ich das rad schon mal in treptow gesehen habe...!? gefällt mir



Jupp dann haste mich bestimmt gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippinderhobbit (4. September 2010)

ich finde es gerade mit der weißen gabel schön! gestiefelter kater optik 
im ernst, ich finds klasse


----------



## bene94 (4. September 2010)

Das Quantec gefällt mir sau gut!
Nur schade, dass der Fahrer so klein ist!?


----------



## Das_Playmobil (4. September 2010)

Hier mal mein neues (und gleichzeitig erstes Rad, das man auch bergauf bewegen kann):


----------



## pippinderhobbit (4. September 2010)

@steps85: wie groß bist du denn?, vllt auch schritthöhe...? das ist der 17 zoll rahmen nehme ich an


----------



## Nafets190 (5. September 2010)

Meins is das schönste von den dreien..


----------



## _Vincent_Vega_ (5. September 2010)

Das Schwarz rote in der Mitte? Das ist sehr lecker


----------



## bene94 (5. September 2010)

Mach mal den Kram rund herum weg. Man sieht ja fast nix!


----------



## Nafets190 (5. September 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Mach mal den Kram rund herum weg. Man sieht ja fast nix!



war zwar schonmal hier..glaube ich. _Griffe u. Gabelschaft sind mittlerweile gekürzt_.


----------



## hardflipper (5. September 2010)




----------



## Greg House (6. September 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Und bestimmt werden jetzt gleich wieder verschiedene Leute steif und fest behaupten, die Tune sei absolut ausreichend steif.
> .


 
Ja die Tune Kurbel sind sehr steif!!!
Nur die verbaute und auch alte Tune varriante mit dem 4Kant Tune Lager und Kurbel kann man komplett vergessen. Man muss die Sixpack mit Sixpack Lager fahren und man dann auch keine Probleme mehr mit der Steifigkeit.
Gruß greg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (6. September 2010)

Zingel!!!

Dein Fisher 29" gehört zu den schöneren Bike´s im CC-Forum. Und davon gibt es wenige

Trotz 29" Bild hübsch


----------



## l3u (6. September 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wÃ¼rde sagen Thema verfehlt, setzten 6





armor schrieb:


> ach kommt, so schlimm isses nun auch net...zwar definitiv kein bike mit dem man rennen fÃ¤hrt, aber ne sechs?





EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich find das Ghost saucool, aber damit ich das ohne Morddrohungen sagen kann, bitte hierhin: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448500


Vorsichtshalber mal Asche auf mein Haupt â¦ und ich will mal sagen: da ist noch Raum fÃ¼r Verbesserungen an dem Ding ;-)

Ich will aber auch ein kleines BiÃchen schlauer werden, kÃ¶nntet ihr mir deswegen evtl. kurz und knapp erklÃ¤ren, warum mein Bike kein CC- sondern ein CC-Touren-Bike ist und warum man damit keine Rennen fahren kann?


----------



## mountainmax (6. September 2010)

Die schÃ¶nen Bikes sind doch eh fast immer die wo tausende Euros reingelaufen sind. Sprich wo ein SchÃ¼ler z.b. Gar nicht richtig mithalten kann. Und zu dem Ding mit CC- Touren und CC- Race bikes. Ich hab zurZeit en LRS fÃ¼r 130 â¬ fahr damit auch in die top 15 von nem marathon. Es kommt doch am Ende eh immer auf die KnochenzÃ¼ndung an =). Zum LRS muss ich sagen dass ich da jetzt aber auch ne Crossmax SLR hin mach in der Hoffnung mich in die top 10 vor zu spÃ¼hlen^^


----------



## Berrrnd (6. September 2010)

bei welchen marathons?
bei top 15 sollte man den namen ja vielleicht schon irgendwo in den ergebnislisten gesehen haben.


----------



## bikeaddicted (6. September 2010)

aber wozu denn 'nen Crossmax SLR 


haste den günstig abgestaubt, oder wie?


----------



## mountainmax (7. September 2010)

@ k star: z.b. 2.Fortuna MTB Marathon aber "nur" die 45km. Lizenz war nicht extra gewertet...!
@ bikeaddicted : ja ich weiß schon wieder auf was das hinausläuft. Crossmax SLR passt ja relativ vielen leuten nicht . keine ahnung warum. Ja ich hab sie in nem set mit der marta sl magnesium bekommen. 
Wenn es bald fertig ist mach ich mal en bild rein.


----------



## Meridaracer (7. September 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> @ k star: z.b. 2.Fortuna MTB Marathon aber "nur" die 45km. Lizenz war nicht extra gewertet...!
> @ bikeaddicted : ja ich weiß schon wieder auf was das hinausläuft. Crossmax SLR passt ja relativ vielen leuten nicht . keine ahnung warum. Ja ich hab sie in nem set mit der marta sl magnesium bekommen.
> Wenn es bald fertig ist mach ich mal en bild rein.



Ich finde die Crossmax SLR hammergeil, fahre die auch bei Marathons


----------



## kris. (7. September 2010)

wenn der rest vom bike nicht zu "bunt" ist kann ein slr richtig gut aussehen. nehmen würd ich wohl auch einen


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. September 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> @ bikeaddicted : ja ich weiß schon wieder auf was das hinausläuft. Crossmax SLR passt ja relativ vielen leuten nicht . keine ahnung warum. Ja ich hab sie in nem set mit der marta sl magnesium bekommen.
> Wenn es bald fertig ist mach ich mal en bild rein.*schön!*



aha.


naja, schlecht ist der ja nicht...

...nur, wie ich finde, zu teuer...


über den rest lässt sich sicherlich streiten......

...muss aber nicht sein 


früher hat mir der slr auch gefallen, muss ich ehrlich zugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (7. September 2010)

ja früher in silber oder schwarz da konnte man ihn nahe zu in jedes Bike einbauen, jetzt mit der roten Speiche und Nabe ist es so ein ding.
einzige Ausnahme bei Giant dem XTC-Model oder so da gibt es denn mit blauer Speiche und Nabe.



bikeaddicted schrieb:


> aha.
> 
> 
> naja, schlecht ist der ja nicht...
> ...


----------



## bikeaddicted (7. September 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> ja früher in silber oder schwarz da konnte man ihn nahe zu in jedes Bike einbauen, jetzt mit der roten Speiche und Nabe ist es so ein ding.
> einzige Ausnahme bei Giant dem XTC-Model oder so da gibt es denn mit blauer Speiche und Nabe.



da muss ich dir recht geben 

...der alte war wirklich unauffälliger bzw. sah an den meisten rädern gut aus...


jo, beim xtc advanced 1 und beim anthem x advanced sl0 gibt's die blaue nabe + speiche


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. September 2010)

frueher gab es auch noch net soooo die alternative fuer weniger geld mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## armor (9. September 2010)

ich sah schon jungs mit nem geschätzten 15kg bike auf nem hochgebirgsmarathon an mir vorbeiziehen...
auch rohloffbikes haben mich an steilen Anstiegen schon stehen gelassen...
einmal, ich glaub das war in münsingen, fuhr einer direkt vor mir mit samba schuhen auf flatpedal ins ziel...und da war ich sooo schlecht nicht...
will sagen: ich bin keiner der vorne dabei ist. will aber wenn ich es mir leisten kann nicht mit dem schlechtesten Equipment am Start stehen...
sonst würd ich ja letzter werden...

dieses jahr war einer auf der rennrad transalp dabei, der fuhr birkenstock auf flatpedal - war die attraktion...ich glaube scott wollte dem en rad und klickies sponsoren, weil der selbst pros stehen lies, der aber wollte partout nicht auf seinen stahlesel und schlappen verzichten...
unglaublicher typ!

jeder so wie er mag und kann!


----------



## Dirkinho (9. September 2010)

Hier kommt mein neuer Aufbau, Kurbel ist eigentlich ne Noir, warte noch auf die Lager. Gewicht ca. 10,6 kg. DAs FAhrwerk ist hamergeil!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. September 2010)

schön geworden! 


mit der noir sieht's sicherlich noch besser aus...

...aber ein xtr-sw sähe auch noch schön aus 


der flaschenhalter kommt echt gut... ist so schön in den rahmen integriert 



>pass' auf die streben des slr auf 

KCNC-wippe = strebenkiller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (9. September 2010)

Hier kommt mein neuer Aufbau, Kurbel ist eigentlich ne Noir, warte noch auf die Lager. Gewicht ca. 10,6 kg. DAs FAhrwerk ist hamergeil!


----------



## #easy# (9. September 2010)

armor schrieb:


> ich sah schon jungs mit nem geschätzten 15kg bike auf nem hochgebirgsmarathon an mir vorbeiziehen...
> auch rohloffbikes haben mich an steilen Anstiegen schon stehen gelassen...
> einmal, ich glaub das war in münsingen, fuhr einer direkt vor mir mit samba schuhen auf flatpedal ins ziel...und da war ich sooo schlecht nicht...
> will sagen: ich bin keiner der vorne dabei ist. will aber wenn ich es mir leisten kann nicht mit dem schlechtesten Equipment am Start stehen...
> ...



würde ich so unterschreiben  bei den vielen Rennen, bei denen ich schon dabei war gab es Typen mit Fahrräder  da hat alles am Start geschmunzelt und am Berg haben die, die Jungs mit den rasierten Beinen stehen lassen............. es gibt nix was es nicht gibt. Auch Typen die min. 20kilo zu viel drauf haben aber ab gehen wie die Schmitzkatze.....


----------



## matsch (9. September 2010)

Das Bike wird ab nun alle 30Minuten gepostet ;-)


----------



## hardflipper (9. September 2010)

Hat sich wohl einer im Thread vertan!?

Die weisse Gabel stört noch - massiv!!! Sonst gefällt es mir sehr gut!


----------



## steve81 (9. September 2010)

Bitte das Xt Schaltwerk und die rote Bremse entfernen


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. September 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Die weisse Gabel stört noch - massiv!!!...


hast recht...

ein gegengewicht zur gabel wäre schön (die pedale sind etwas wenig weiß, verglichen mit der gabel...)

...ein sattel ö.ä.

oder "einfach" 'ne schwarze gabel...

...dt wäre schick


----------



## steve81 (9. September 2010)

Jungs, weiße Gabel = weißer Sattel, klar!?
Zeigs Euch gerne nochmal:


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2010)

angeber!

das sieht ja auch noch richtig schick aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. September 2010)

genehmigt


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. September 2010)

ein traum von fully 

gewicht?


echt gelungene farbkombi! 



haste vielleicht en bild von der sahneseite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (9. September 2010)

Momentan wiegts ca. 10,1kg, kommt aber bald noch ein neuer LRS, dann deutlich unter 10!


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. September 2010)

danke!


sieht so schön aus 

auch die 10,1kg sind ok... mit thomson-stütze, ritchey-steuerzentrale, fox und noir 

...und alu-rahmen!!!


von dem ultra-filigranen flaschenhalter biste bestimmt überzeugt...



mit dem neuen LRS büßt du hoffentlich nicht an steifigkeit ein...

...deutlich unter 9 ist natürlich klasse...



>sach mal, wohnst du im westerwald?<

diese stelle kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## steve81 (9. September 2010)

Der Flaschenhalter ist billig und leicht, meist fahre ich eh mit Camelbak.
Im Westerwald war ich noch nie, Foto ist in der Nähe von Würzburg, in Bayern entstanden...


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. September 2010)

...sieht aber echt genau so aus, wie dort...

billig+leicht aber nicht besonders schön...


----------



## gasok.ONE (9. September 2010)

LRS und mavic = teuer... hmm... eher gehobene mittelklasse...

>> _*mann nehme die XRC 300´er, king naben und ohne speichen und nippel samma da scho bei weit aus mehr! *_<<


----------



## bikeaddicted (9. September 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> LRS und mavic = teuer... hmm... eher gehobene mittelklasse...
> 
> >> _*mann nehme die XRC 300´er, king naben und ohne speichen und nippel samma da scho bei weit aus mehr! *_<<


...beziehst du dich zufällig auf mich?


----------



## gasok.ONE (9. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...beziehst du dich zufällig auf mich?


 ne, auf die äußerung ein slr wäre sonderlich teuer


----------



## bikeaddicted (10. September 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> ne, auf die äußerung ein slr wäre sonderlich teuer



also war ich doch nicht gemeint...o_0

auf jeden fall habe ich gesagt, das ICH den slr zu teuer finde...

...klar, du kannst dir auch 'nen LRS mit CK-Nabe und AX-Felgen (Speichen und Nippel machen den Kohl ja nicht wirklich fett ) aufbauen...


----------



## Dirkinho (10. September 2010)

steve81 schrieb:


> Bitte das Xt Schaltwerk und die rote Bremse entfernen



XTR kommt dran, sobald das XT den Geist aufgibt. Gabel bleibt, mir gefällt der Kontrast und scheinbar nicht nur mir, die Kombi wird ja of verbaut von anderen Herstellern. Bremse bleibt auch erstmal, wird eventuell im Frühjahr gegen was weisses getauscht, R1 zum Beispiel. Sonst noch einer ne Idee bzgl. Bremse?

Achja, und weisser Sattel? Die waren alle recht schwer im Gegensatz zu meinem SLR mit 135 g. Sieht man ja auch eh nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> XTR kommt dran, sobald das XT den Geist aufgibt. ...



dann wirds wohl fuer ne ganze weile beim xt bleiben


----------



## Dirkinho (10. September 2010)

hoffe ja, mein Konto muss sich erstmal erholen. Wenn ich artig bin, bringts der Weihnachtsmann, wird aber eng ;-)


----------



## #easy# (10. September 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Hier kommt mein neuer Aufbau, Kurbel ist eigentlich ne Noir, warte noch auf die Lager. Gewicht ca. 10,6 kg. DAs FAhrwerk ist hamergeil!



das Teil gefällt mir echt gut  gut außer der Kurbel aber das wird ja noch geändert ................. doch echt schön


----------



## steve81 (10. September 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> XTR kommt dran, sobald das XT den Geist aufgibt. Gabel bleibt, mir gefällt der Kontrast und scheinbar nicht nur mir, die Kombi wird ja of verbaut von anderen Herstellern. Bremse bleibt auch erstmal, wird eventuell im Frühjahr gegen was weisses getauscht, R1 zum Beispiel. Sonst noch einer ne Idee bzgl. Bremse?
> 
> Achja, und weisser Sattel? Die waren alle recht schwer im Gegensatz zu meinem SLR mit 135 g. Sieht man ja auch eh nicht



Den SLR gibts auch in weiß, außerdem ist das Rad ja eh nicht sonderlich leicht, da würden 50g das Kraut auch nicht mehr Fett machen...


----------



## Dirkinho (10. September 2010)

damals gabs den in weiss nicht meines Wissens. Mit den 50 g haste Recht, wenn ichs aber schön rechne wie manch anderer, also ohne Bar Ends, Computer und mit anderen Reifen liegts bei 10,3, ohne Pedale a la Bike Magazin sub 10. Ist aber auch Latte, entscheidend sind die Laufräder und die sind top. Auf meiner Hausrunde merke ich den Unterschied nicht, ob ich mit oder ohne Flasche fahre und das sind mal locker 500-700 g mehr am Rahmen.

Ein Kumpel fährt ein Hai Sleek. Schön leicht, aber scheiss Kinematik, da nehme ich lieber 500 g mehr in Kauf!


----------



## thomaask (10. September 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> ... Sonst noch einer ne Idee bzgl. Bremse?



ich hätte eine weiße RX zu verkaufen, mit allem drum und drann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (10. September 2010)

Hope Race X2


----------



## gasok.ONE (10. September 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Achja, und weisser Sattel? Die waren alle recht schwer im Gegensatz zu meinem SLR mit 135 g. Sieht man ja auch eh nicht


mein thoork wiegt gerade mal 140... hat aber nicht das schöne carbongestell


----------



## mountainmax (11. September 2010)

Hier meins. War schonmal drinne. Jetzt aber mit SLR und Marta SL Magnesuim (passt farblich besser). Gewicht leider noch über 10 aber des liegt an den totschlägern wie lenker und sattelstütze. Und bald vllt noch neues antriebskit.


----------



## JensXTR (11. September 2010)

da will euch mal Mein´s zeigen, hoffe es gefällt...


----------



## onkeldueres (11. September 2010)

Gelb und Weiss sieht man echt selten.Sieht nicht nur Top aus sondern auch sehr geil ausgestattet.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (11. September 2010)

mein neues iron horse bootleg, selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. September 2010)

Das Hot Chili ist super! Der schwarze King passt total super zum Rahmen und der Rest stimmt natürlich auch.


----------



## kona86 (11. September 2010)

KING passt immer!


----------



## hardflipper (11. September 2010)

Das eiserne Pferd sieht ganz nett aus.

Das Hot Chilly ist irgendwie abgewürgt worden obwohl es tons of Potential hätte - schade. 

Ach ja, warum bekommen alle anderen schöne King Naben und meine 5 grünen die ich hatte, waren alle in einem besch...eidenen Grün!?!?


----------



## dreismann (11. September 2010)

An dem Iron Horse is ne XTR-Kurbel fällig!!!

Das Bike wär mehr als würdig dazu......

ein seltener und geiler Anblick. Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (12. September 2010)

und andere pedale wären auch ned schlecht


----------



## TheJohnny (12. September 2010)

JensXTR schrieb:


> da will euch mal Mein´s zeigen, hoffe es gefällt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fände es noch besser mit einer gelben Magura Federgabel. Damit man nicht immer ein langweiliges weiss oder schwarz fahren muss, bietet Magura doch so viele Farben an!


----------



## hardflipper (12. September 2010)

Dito, gelbe Gabel muss rein! Und das fürchterliche Rot wech!!! Dann wär´s spitze!


----------



## kona86 (12. September 2010)

Da muss auch ne gelbe oder schwarze SID rein. Double Arch (oder wie der Kram heißt) geht mM nach gar nicht.


----------



## hardflipper (12. September 2010)

Wenn ich Rot und Grün zusammen sehe muss ich kotzen, sorry. Das passt m.M.n. nie zusammen - zumindest nicht direkt aufeinander.


----------



## kona86 (12. September 2010)

Das grüne hc ist mMn etwas konzeptlos -> zu bunt


----------



## Meridaracer (12. September 2010)

wie sagt man so fein: grün und blau schmückt die sau  uuuuups


----------



## Meridaracer (12. September 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Wenn ich Rot und Grün zusammen sehe muss ich kotzen, sorry. Das passt m.M.n. nie zusammen - zumindest nicht direkt aufeinander.



Grün und rot sind Komplimentärfarben daher werden diese auch meist in der Kombination als nicht passend oder nicht kombinierbar empfunden


----------



## Rockcity Roller (12. September 2010)

dreismann schrieb:


> An dem Iron Horse is ne XTR-Kurbel fällig!!!
> 
> Das Bike wär mehr als würdig dazu......
> 
> ein seltener und geiler Anblick. Glückwunsch



danke!
mit ner XTR kurbel hatte ich natürlich auch geliebäugelt, aber habe dann doch dem kosten-nutzen-faktor nachgegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (12. September 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Grün und rot sind Komplimentärfarben



eigentlich ja "kompl*e*mentär"....
aber kompliment für die erklärung!


----------



## Christian Back (12. September 2010)

Ich finde, das passt gut !

http://sansiwi.san.hrz.uni-siegen.d...tein/siwi_karten/wappen/wappen_nrw_farbig.jpg


----------



## Meridaracer (12. September 2010)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Ich finde, das passt gut !
> 
> http://sansiwi.san.hrz.uni-siegen.d...tein/siwi_karten/wappen/wappen_nrw_farbig.jpg



hier herscht aber auch noch eine optische Trännung durch die weiße Fläche 

oder willst mir sagen das so etwas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 angenehm ist ??? mir tun da die Augen weh so jetzt wieder zum Thema Bikes


----------



## unocz (12. September 2010)

kona86 schrieb:


> Da muss auch ne gelbe oder schwarze SID rein. Double Arch (oder wie der Kram heißt) geht mM nach gar nicht.





dein hinteres ventil steht sehr schräg !


----------



## hardflipper (13. September 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> eigentlich ja "kompl*e*mentär"....
> aber kompliment für die erklärung!


----------



## Slow (13. September 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, was immer alle gegen Komplementärfarben haben. Dadurch das sie komplementär sind und so einen Kontrast zueinander bieten, passen sie ja gerade zusammen. Viele Logos und Designs basieren doch auf dem Prinzip.

Kurzum, ich finde beide Hot Chilis, aber vorallem das grüne richtig gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RESON (14. September 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was immer alle gegen Komplementärfarben haben. Dadurch das sie komplementär sind und so einen Kontrast zueinander bieten, passen sie ja gerade zusammen. Viele Logos und Designs basieren doch auf dem Prinzip.
> 
> Kurzum, ich finde beide Hot Chilis, aber vorallem das grüne richtig gut!



WORD!
Das was nicht erwünscht wird ist der Simultankontrast.


----------



## corfrimor (14. September 2010)

Die Hot Chilis sind der Hammer! Beide. 

Daß die "rote Socke" nicht zum Grün passen soll, kann ich übrigens auch nicht nachvollziehen. Nur der Grün-Rot-Blau-Übergang an der Sattelstütze gefällt mir nicht so gut, zumal das Eloxalrot viel blasser als das Rot an der Gabel ist. Aber das sind jetzt natürlich überflüssige (und noch dazu ganz subjektive) Spitzfindigkeiten.

Die Bikes sind top


----------



## InoX (14. September 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild in Bewegung. 






und hier nochmal eins vom Bike.






Sind zwar beides keine Bilder aus einem Rennen aber das Bike sollte dafür gut geeignet sein. Wird Anfang Oktober auch mal in meinem ersten Rennen getestet.

Grüße InoX


----------



## Metrum (14. September 2010)

Hätte das Bike gestanden,wärs irgendwie schöner anzuschauen gewesen.


----------



## #easy# (14. September 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Die Hot Chilis sind der Hammer! Beide.
> 
> Daß die "rote Socke" nicht zum Grün passen soll, kann ich übrigens auch nicht nachvollziehen. Nur der Grün-Rot-Blau-Übergang an der Sattelstütze gefällt mir nicht so gut, zumal das Eloxalrot viel blasser als das Rot an der Gabel ist. Aber das sind jetzt natürlich überflüssige (und noch dazu ganz subjektive) Spitzfindigkeiten.
> 
> Die Bikes sind top



Ich finde die Chilis auch schön und das grüne erinnert mich an mein "altes Storck" so von wegen grün und rot (orange) geht mal gar nicht


----------



## corfrimor (14. September 2010)

Hervorragend. Das geht sogar ganz hervorragend 

Oldschool-Racing 

Edit: Wobei sooo alt ist das Bike noch gar nicht, oder? Von wann ist das?


----------



## herr.gigs (14. September 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> wie sagt man so fein: grün und blau schmückt die sau  uuuuups



auch Badesalz geschädigt?


----------



## unocz (14. September 2010)

so ich mal wieder hehehe aber hey neue gabelfarbe und neue reifen


----------



## bikeaddicted (14. September 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> so ich mal wieder hehehe aber hey neue gabelfarbe und neue reifen


kommt richtig gut


----------



## FrankDe (14. September 2010)

geile Reifen hast da. Hab ich auch drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. September 2010)

Das Cube ist ne merkwürdige Konstruktion. SLX schaltwerk mit tuning Röllchen und ne XTR Kurbel und ne SID?? Dazu XT Bremsen? hm fährt sich aber bestimmt gut. Was sind das denn für Laufräder? Die standard ohne Aufkleber?

Grüße InoX


----------



## unocz (14. September 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Cube ist ne merkwürdige Konstruktion. SLX schaltwerk mit tuning Röllchen und ne XTR Kurbel und ne SID?? Dazu XT Bremsen? hm fährt sich aber bestimmt gut. Was sind das denn für Laufräder? Die standard ohne Aufkleber?
> 
> Grüße InoX




olol entweder da ist jetzt nen bisschen versteckte ironie drinn oder ich weiss auch nicht 

also xtr shadow schaltwerk mit yumeya getuned und xtr brakes mit yumeya getuned.


----------



## Groudon (14. September 2010)

naja - auf dem Bild kann man es ja nicht so super erkennen 

was wiegt deine Maschine jetzt?


----------



## unocz (14. September 2010)

10,4kg weil die laufräder ja noch nix leichtes sind.


----------



## uphillking (14. September 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> so ich mal wieder hehehe aber hey neue gabelfarbe und neue reifen



Diese furchtbar kunterbunten Cubes erinnern mich immer an die hier:


----------



## jacky60314 (14. September 2010)

Hoffentlich kann ich mich damit sehen lassen!
Inzwischen geändert : Shimano XT Klickpedale dran und Spacerturm entfernt. Licht war wegen Tour dran



[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/741660]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2010)

uphillking schrieb:


> Diese furchtbar kunterbunten Cubes erinnern ]



du bist auch so kunterbunt. Das rad is rot / weiß....wieviele hunderte gibts wohl in den farben?..


----------



## Deleted 124102 (15. September 2010)

Das Cube ist wirklich schön.
Was ich so spontan ändern würde wären die Bremsscheiben gegen etwas ausgefalleneres/schöneres.
Und evt den Lenker gegen einen weissen damit das konzept stimmt.


----------



## InoX (15. September 2010)

Ah Sry,
das sah aus wien SLX, weils so dunkel ist. ^^ 
Und die Bremshebel sehen aus dem Winkel aus wie die normalen XT wegen der hellen Kappe auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter. Sry dafür, habe mich wohl etwas vertan. Dann passt die Kombination natürlich. 

Grüße InoX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. September 2010)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Was ich so spontan ändern würde wären die Bremsscheiben gegen etwas ausgefalleneres/schöneres.


 
hauptsache es bremst...


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. September 2010)

genial! ich hätte nur die sattelklemme in rot weggelassen (und den aufkleber an der gabel entfernt) und die chili-schote für sich alleine stehen lassen. 

meine punkte hast du ;-)


----------



## ulkbaer82 (16. September 2010)

nu hier mal mein schatzie....

specialized stumpjumper comp HT komplett xt....


----------



## maddda (16. September 2010)

Net schlecht


Aber is der Rahmen dir net etwas zu klein


----------



## SingleLight (16. September 2010)

wenn ich mir die Geo anschaue, stimmt da nix
wie soll man da eine erträgliche Sattelüberhöhung hin bekommen...


----------



## ulkbaer82 (16. September 2010)

könnt ein müh größer sein... passt aber echt gut.
und ist sehr handlich....

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (16. September 2010)

Mein E605 heute an der Sengenbachtalsperre im Berigschen
Leider endete die fahrt auf grund von zwei Platten im auto von meiner Mama
Erst ist mir der Schlauch von Hr kaputt gegangen, beim wechsel hab ich einen dorn bemerkt der am schlauch hing...ich dachte damit wäre das Thema erledigt, naja falsch gedacht, der ersatzschlauch hat ein paar hundert meter weiter den geist aufgegeben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Erst ist mir der Schlauch von Hr kaputt gegangen, beim wechsel hab ich einen dorn bemerkt der am schlauch hing...ich dachte damit wäre das Thema erledigt, naja falsch gedacht, der ersatzschlauch hat ein paar hundert meter weiter den geist aufgegeben



... ich hoffe du schmeisst dir nun immer ein kleines Flickenset mit in die Satteltasche / Rucksack. Kostet keine drei Euro und wiegen tuts auch nix aber nütz manchmal echt was  

kann die Gabel was ?


----------



## maddda (16. September 2010)

Das Flickenset hatte ich im Keller vergessen


Die gabel kann was, vorrausgesetzt man kann gut einstellen

EDIT:
Eben nach der Ursache gesucht...flicken hätten auch net geholfen...war nen dorn den ich erst nach längerer suche im Mantel gefunden hab


----------



## carofem (16. September 2010)

Also wieder was gelernt,erst suchen dann flicken


----------



## SingleLight (16. September 2010)

An der Sengbachtalsperre liegt hinten doch immer Flickzeug im Gebüsch

Da komme ich auch ab und an vorbei, das Bild ist 2 Jahre alt, Ostern mit Schnee


----------



## Kastel67 (18. September 2010)

Die Windcutter durch Hope Floating, die KMC X9SL Kette durch eine simple HG 93 ersetzt und den Vorbau gedreht. Als nächstes sollte im Winter die Speedneedle einen neuen Bezug bekommen.


----------



## daniel77 (18. September 2010)




----------



## der_dino (18. September 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


>



Rattenscharfes Teil


----------



## Boondog (18. September 2010)

meinz







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dragon07 (18. September 2010)

Wau wau wau  

Optisch und Technisch absolut Top. Haste ein Gesamtgewicht ?? 

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (18. September 2010)

---- :d ----


----------



## LostFocus (19. September 2010)




----------



## Deleted 76843 (19. September 2010)

Wow. Wusste gar nicht dasses den Cannondale Frame in so einer Grösse gibt. Das Nicolai gefällt.


----------



## LostFocus (19. September 2010)

billi joe schrieb:


> Wow. Wusste gar nicht dasses den Cannondale Frame in so einer Grösse gibt. Das Nicolai gefällt.



Doch ist XL glaub 52 oder 53 cm 
Gibt sogar noch J  das is noch Größer.


----------



## Groudon (19. September 2010)

hm... ich hätte ja auch Interesse an nem Flash... aber bei M hat es ein 47.5er Sitzrohhr (meine Sitzhöhe ist 79cm) und bei L hat es ein 52er (was ich optisch hässlich finde)


----------



## alexftw (19. September 2010)

rein optisch ist die Rahmengröße sicherlich nicht der Hit - es muss aber in erster Linie passen. Ein klasse Rad ist es definitiv.


----------



## daniel77 (19. September 2010)

Meins ist ein L Rahmen, sieht m.M. nach gut proportioniert aus.


----------



## mountainmax (19. September 2010)

Boondog schrieb:


> meinz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@ Boondog
   Du warst beim Bikemax marathon in DAhenfeld?! War ich auch. Hey aber schon en bisschen schwach mit so nem bike und dann noch marathonfully nur die kurzstrecke zufahrn . Langstrecke geeht!
ansonsten nettes bike. 

Und noch zu dem cannondale ,is das das ganznormale cannondale flash?? nur in groß?


----------



## Groudon (19. September 2010)

ALU-FLASH F3 mit nachgerüsteter Lefty, soweit ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LostFocus (20. September 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> ALU-FLASH F3 mit nachgerüsteter Lefty, soweit ich weiß



Nicht ganz

F2 Komplett umgerüstet


----------



## trd__1 (20. September 2010)

Hier mein selber aufgebautes Sleek, 9.56kg mit dem Tacho und ohne die Trinkflasche  Teileliste habe ich leider keine zur Hand, sind aber auch keine besonders exklusive Leichtbauparts dran...Ausser vielleicht die sch*** Eclipse-Schläuche welche so super halten  Insofern wärens dann jetzt also 9.66kg mit den leichten Schwalbeschläuchen.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2010)

geile kiste! 



farblich echt top! 



das gewicht: sehr ansprechend 



zu den schläuchen: die einen sind mit ihnen zufrieden, die anderen halt weniger


----------



## mike49 (20. September 2010)

Jep, das Haibike ist top!

Einzig die Sid gefällt mir nicht so daran. Wenn schon Sid, dann gehört da eine WC mit Gabelkronen-Lo ran.

IMHO perfekt wäre es mit der neuen DT Swiss XRC Jahrgang 2011.


----------



## bikeaddicted (20. September 2010)

ok, mit carbon-krone käme die weiße SID noch viiiel besser


----------



## trd__1 (21. September 2010)

@bikeaddicted
Ich war es, ganze 3 Monate lang bei intensivem Fahrbetrieb. Aber dann haben sie angefangen zu schwächeln 

@mike49
Hehe, genau die habe ich im Auge  Dann käm das Gewicht gleich nochmal 300gramm runter. Aber die aktuellen DT-Gabeln haben einfach eine zu dünne Krone für das mächtige Steuerrohr des Sleeks. Ich finde den Übergang schon mit der SID eher suboptimal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaddicted (21. September 2010)

...3 Monate sind zu wenig... haste sicher 'ne Menge km gemacht... in nicht wenig anspruchsvollem Gelände...

Inwiefern haben Sie angefangen zu schwächeln?

Langsamer Druckverlust?

Schlauch porös???


----------



## bikeaddicted (21. September 2010)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## earlofwine (21. September 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> hm... ich hätte ja auch Interesse an nem Flash... aber bei M hat es ein 47.5er Sitzrohhr (meine Sitzhöhe ist 79cm) und bei L hat es ein 52er (was ich optisch hässlich finde)



Wie kommst auf diese Daten?
Flash in L hat ein 49er Sitzrohr (Mitte bis Oberkante).


----------



## mountainmax (21. September 2010)

1


----------



## eviltubbie (21. September 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Die Windcutter durch Hope Floating, die KMC X9SL Kette durch eine simple HG 93 ersetzt und den Vorbau gedreht. Als nächstes sollte im Winter die Speedneedle einen neuen Bezug bekommen.



Das Bike ist endgeil , das hatte ich auch schon auf der Wunschliste, dann ist es doch das Lapierre X-Control in Carbon geworden


----------



## Flo7 (21. September 2010)

Zum Abschied hier nochmal mein NoSaint:
















Gewicht 7,27kg

Lg Flo


----------



## Flo7 (21. September 2010)

Doppelpost...


----------



## onkeldueres (21. September 2010)

zum Abschied?


----------



## unocz (21. September 2010)

zum abschied doppelpost!


----------



## unocz (21. September 2010)

zum abschied doppelpost !


ps.: oh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stingscale (21. September 2010)

Echte 8.24kg incl. FlaHa,Hörnchen, Bikecomputer 
Es kommt noch ein Tune KomFort Sattel.
Auf Kritik bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. September 2010)

warum wiegst du die teile nicht mit?
sie gehören doch auch irgendwie dazu.


----------



## Stingscale (22. September 2010)

Sind doch dabei, ich hab doch geschrieben inclusive der Teile


----------



## onkeldueres (22. September 2010)

"Auf Kritik bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich gespannt."
Dazu muss man erst mal was erkennen,oder kann nur ich das Bild nicht vergrössern?


----------



## onkeldueres (22. September 2010)

"Auf Kritik bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich gespannt."
Dazu muss man erst mal was erkennen,oder kann nur ich das Bild nicht vergrössern?






ups Doppelpost


----------



## trd__1 (22. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> ...3 Monate sind zu wenig... haste sicher 'ne Menge km gemacht... in nicht wenig anspruchsvollem Gelände...
> 
> Inwiefern haben Sie angefangen zu schwächeln?
> 
> ...


 
Ja waren einige km und das eine oder andere mal ein Gelände wie auf dem zweiten Bild, ein Marathon war auch dabei. 
Porös sind sie nicht, es gab einfach mit der Zeit das eine oder andere ganz kleine Loch. So klein dass ich mir fast sicher bin dass mit einem anderen Leichtbauschlauch nichts passiert wäre. Und ja, beim einen habe ich einen langsamen Druckverlust, den ich im Wasserbad aber noch nicht eruieren konnte. Ich werd den Schläuchen diesen Winter nochmal ne Chance geben (waren schliesslich genug teuer....), im Moment bin ich aber einfach zu faul um sie zu flicken


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. September 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> "Auf Kritik bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich gespannt."
> Dazu muss man erst mal was erkennen,oder kann nur ich das Bild nicht vergrössern?



Nö, der wichtigste Verbesserungsvorschlag wäre wirklich, ein Bild in angemessener Größe einzustellen.
Dem Thumbnail und Gewicht nach ist das Rad recht vielversprechend. 

edit: Im Album ist es sogar drin - Stingscales Rad:




Schickes Ding! Vielleicht doch ein Foto draußen bei Tageslicht...?


----------



## Stingscale (22. September 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> "Auf Kritik bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich gespannt."
> Dazu muss man erst mal was erkennen,oder kann nur ich das Bild nicht vergrössern?
> 
> Bekomme leider kein Foto, dass man vergrössern kann in die Nachricht.
> Kuckst Du auf meine hochgeladenen Fotos unter meinem Nickname


----------



## 12die4 (22. September 2010)

JensXTR schrieb:


> da will euch mal Mein´s zeigen, hoffe es gefällt...



Gelb am Bike find ich per se schon mal häßlich. Trifft meinen Geschmack nunmal einfach überhaupt nicht. Die Kombination mit der weißen Gabel und dann den grünen Anbauteilen, beißt sich aber noch mehr. Finde die Hot Chili Rahmen aber generell nicht schön. Was ist das auf dem zweiten Bild? Materialfehler am Rahmen?



Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> mein neues iron horse bootleg, selbst aufgebaut.



Abgesehen von der etwas deplaziert wirkenden weißen Gabel ein stimmiger und schöner Aufbau!



kona86 schrieb:


>



Sorry, aber noch häßlicher als das Gelbe. Vorallem den Kontrast Giftgrün-Zyanitblau find ich furchtbar. Dann kommt noch Weiß (Sattel) und rot (Sticker, Klemme) dazu.



InoX schrieb:


> und hier nochmal eins vom Bike.



Sieht das nur so aus oder sind Sattelstreben und Unterrohr blankes Metall? Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber durchaus hübsch.



#easy# schrieb:


> Ich finde die Chilis auch schön und das grüne erinnert mich an mein "altes Storck" so von wegen grün und rot (orange) geht mal gar nicht



Tja, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Ich find's auch bei deinem Storck furchtbar. 



jacky60314 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann ich mich damit sehen lassen!
> Inzwischen geändert : Shimano XT Klickpedale dran und Spacerturm entfernt. Licht war wegen Tour dran



Also mir gefällt's echt gut. Etwas viele Decals vielleicht, aber da selbst die farblich zueinander passten, stört das nicht besonders. Der Vorbau sieht mir ziemlich lang aus, oder täuscht das nur?



Kastel67 schrieb:


> Die Windcutter durch Hope Floating, die KMC X9SL Kette durch eine simple HG 93 ersetzt und den Vorbau gedreht. Als nächstes sollte im Winter die Speedneedle einen neuen Bezug bekommen.



Der Rahmen sieht echt komisch aus. Edel, aber sehr merkwürdig. So als hätte man versehentlich einen Heißluftfön zu lang auf den Rahmen gehalten und der ist dadurch "zerflossen". Technisch tolles Bike. Aber die Kombination grade Sattelstütze und ellenlanger Vorbau (was ist das? 140mm?) sieht irgendwie missraten aus. Kannst du damit überhaupt vernünftig bergab fahren? Deine ganze Gewichtsverteilung dürfte ja ziemlich frontlastig sein. Einmal bremsen und du gehst übers Vorderrad...



LostFocus schrieb:


>



Die Räder sehen in diesem gestelzten Rahmen irgendwie total verloren aus. Da scheinen mir die Proportionen nicht mehr ganz zu stimmen. Als 29er würde es sicher wieder besser aussehen. Außerdem bin ich einfach kein Fan von der Lefty.



trd__1 schrieb:


>



Sehr schönes Bike. Gefällt mir wirklich ausgezeichnet! Farblich und technisch top. Nur eine SID Gabel hätte ich nicht verbaut.



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


>




Gefällt mir auch. Nur die Clavicula Kurbel find ich persönlich nicht schön. Und die orangene Schrift auf den Conti Reifen stört auch etwas. Achja, Vorbau würde ich noch auf negativ drehen. Dann sieht es mehr nach Race aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (22. September 2010)

Supi


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch. Nur die Clavicula Kurbel find ich persönlich nicht schön. Und die orangene Schrift auf den Conti Reifen stört auch etwas. Achja, Vorbau würde ich noch auf negativ drehen. Dann sieht es mehr nach Race aus.



Wenn du schon so genau bist, dann sollte er ja erstmal die spacer rausnehmen, bevor er den vorbau dreht. aber da das rad durchdacht aussieht, denke ich, dass es seinen grund haben wird, warum sich da ein spacertürmchn und ein vorbau im + finden...


----------



## Spaltinho (22. September 2010)

@ 12die4: 
Was hast du an folgendem Rad auszusetzen ? 





Vielleicht die vielen Decals ? 

Die schlecht miteinander harmonierenden Farben ? 

Der blaue Eloxkram der Gabel? 

Die schlecht ausgerichteten Reifenbeschriftungen ? 

Das Tachokabel ? 

Die Beschriftung der Spacer ?


----------



## Gary Jr. (22. September 2010)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> @ 12die4:
> Was hast du an folgendem Rad auszusetzen ?


----------



## onkel_doc (22. September 2010)

die schwarz und weissen kabel noch vergessen
oder die kartonkiste im hintergrund...da steht radon und ist doch ein univega bike
Hab noch was gefunden...ventilkappen???


----------



## erkan1984 (22. September 2010)

die schrift am Reifen nicht an den Felgen ausgerichtet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (22. September 2010)

Gary Jr. schrieb:


> Spaltinho schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ 12die4:
> > Was hast du an folgendem Rad auszusetzen ?




anschließ:


----------



## Gorth (22. September 2010)

Sowas hab ich hier im Forum noch nicht gesehen.
Ich suche bei sowas dann immer krampfhaft nach Ironie.


----------



## maddda (22. September 2010)

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM

@ 12die4


Erstmal selber besser machen und bitte nur konstruktive Vorschläge...

Soll er jetzt nur wegen dir die Clavicula gegen sonne Billig X0 oderXTR tauschen oder was



@Stingscales dein Rad ist einfach perfekt...Ein traum


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> .......Was ist das auf dem zweiten Bild? Materialfehler am Rahmen?......


das ist eine detailaufnahme des CK-steuersatzes 

...hattest wohl 'nen schlechten tag...




@Stingscale: richtig schönes rad!

es würde aber NOCH schöner sein, wenn du die schriftzüge auf den felgen, stütze und reifen entfernen würdest.

sähe dann einfach stimmiger aus 


und der weiße carbon steuersatz-"deckel" wäre in schwarz passender 


sonst isses echt schön aufgebaut in weiß-schwarz mit roten akzenten  

das SW gefällt 

schöne sattelklemme! CF?

die kurbel mit schwarzen blättern auch 

ein schwarzer umwerfer wär' noch geil 


sind das die storm-rotoren?

wie schwer sind die?




@Flo7: wird immer, immer besser dein rad!  

auch wenn vielen dein rad mit weißer gabel und weißem sattel nicht gefällt... mir umso mehr! es muss nicht immer komplett schwarz sein  


gibt's eigentlich noch pläne für veränderungen an deinen bike?


wie ist die performance der XX-WC-gabel?

gewicht?


----------



## earlofwine (22. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> @Flo7: wird immer, immer besser dein rad!
> 
> auch wenn vielen dein rad mit weißer gabel und weißem sattel nicht gefällt... mir umso mehr! es muss nicht immer komplett schwarz sein
> 
> ...



Er tauscht den Rahmen


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2010)

gegen welchen?


o.nine, 899?


----------



## earlofwine (22. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> gegen welchen?
> 
> 
> o.nine, 899?



Scale Ltd (den umgebauten von Sebastian Roth)

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=1350&page=22


----------



## Flo7 (22. September 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Scale Ltd (den umgebauten von Sebastian Roth)
> 
> http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=1350&page=22




Danke Michl für den Support!!

lg flo


----------



## Hänschen (22. September 2010)

Kommt die Hollowgram Kurbel ans Scale?


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Scale Ltd (den umgebauten von Sebastian Roth)
> 
> http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=1350&page=22



danke für den link 


geniale sache!


den rahmen hab' ich ja schon im fotalbum von sebi-online88 (also warscheinlich Sebastian Roth) entdeckt...

...http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/738515 / http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/738513 und andere...


der scale ltd. ist genauso schwer, wie der ari, nur, dass da das gewicht die integrierte stütze inkl. klemmung beinhaltet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (22. September 2010)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Kommt die Hollowgram Kurbel ans Scale?



Nein, die ist schon wieder verkauft!!

Kommt wahrscheinlich was leichteres ran ala NoRah...


----------



## onkeldueres (22. September 2010)

Hab da auch noch so ein "gammeliges"etwas rumstehen mit dem ich mich warscheinlich schämen sollte,oder???
Los gehts:drauf rum hacken


----------



## volki3 (22. September 2010)

Gefällt mir Gut 
Nur der Sattel gefällt mit net... aber der muß ja zum Hintern  Passen


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2010)

gefällt mir immernoch sehr gut, dein anthem, onkeldeures  


der sattel passt dir ja...


vielleicht könntest du aber mal 'ne leichtere bremse ranbauen und dein schaltwerk "aktualisieren"...


----------



## onkeldueres (22. September 2010)

Ist in Planung.XX-Bremse und aufrüsten auf X0 2011.Aktuell hab ich erstmal nen neuen Vector Carbon mit 8Grad und Contact SLR Vorbau von Giant montiert.


----------



## onkeldueres (22. September 2010)




----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ist in Planung.XX-Bremse *(**)* und aufrüsten auf X0 2011.Aktuell hab ich erstmal nen neuen Vector Carbon mit 8Grad und Contact SLR Vorbau von Giant montiert.


alles wunderbar! ...

...sieht auch echt gut aus, der vector+giant vorbau (GIANT: diese teile sind echt gelungen und passen richtig klasse an carbon-räder)...

...nur waum hast du so eine klobige ahead-kappe montiert?


----------



## onkeldueres (22. September 2010)

Die originale hat gefehlt,bekomme ich nächste Woche nach.Hoffe ich.


----------



## 12die4 (22. September 2010)

Also Stopp erstmal!
Das ist doch wohl ein Thread in dem man seine Meinung über Bikes austauschen kann, oder? Warum postet man sonst seine Bikes hier? Das habe ich auch gemacht. Ich habe weder jemanden beleidigt noch irgendwie auf den Schlips getreten. Wer Kritik nicht vertragen kann, ist hier definitiv falsch. Außerdem habe ich hier nicht nur kritik geübt, sondern auch einige Bikes gelobt. Nur weil meine Meinung eurer vielleicht nicht entspricht, müsst ihr nicht gleich rummaulen.

Zweitens sage ich sicher nicht, dass mein Bike perfekt aussieht. Mich stören auch einige Dinge daran. Aber ich habe weder derzeit das Kleingeld noch die Zeit mich an den Feinschliff zu setzen. Dazu sei noch erwähnt, dass das Bild, was Spaltinho aus meinem Album entliehen hat, nicht ganz aktuell ist.

Vielleicht die vielen Decals ?
Japp, das stört mich in der Tat. Da die meisten aber lackiert sind, kann ich daran nichts ändern.

Die schlecht miteinander harmonierenden Farben ?
Verbessern will ich da noch, dass das Weiß etwas mehr in den Vordergrund kommt. Und am liebsten würde ich alles Silber loswerden, das ist aber leider schlecht möglich.

Der blaue Eloxkram der Gabel? 
Japp. Hast du total Recht. Stört mich auch.

Die schlecht ausgerichteten Reifenbeschriftungen ? 
Kleinkrams. Da ich eh spätestens nächste Saison einen Leichtbau Laufradsatz kaufe, ist mir das total egal.

Das Tachokabel ?
Was ist daran auszusetzen? Irgendwie muss es verlegt werden. Und kabellose Lösungen sind mir zu unzuverlässig (eigene Erfahrungen).

Die Beschriftung der Spacer ?
Japp. Bin am Überlegen, das irgendwie abzuschleifen, hab aber Angst die Oberfläche dann total zu zerkratzen.

Ich weiß schon, dass mein Bike keinen "Schönheitspreis" gewinnen würde. Aber das muss es auch nicht. Und "häßlich" finde ich es auch nicht. Habe es damals wegen der ausgezeichneten Technik und dem dafür Top-Preis gekauft. Und ich bereue es nicht. Sozusagen Form-Follows-Function. Klar gibt's auch viele schönere Bikes. So what?

@madda: Niemand verlangt hier irgendwas wegen der Meinung von irgendwem zu ändern. Es geht nur um Meinungsaustausch. Ob die Clavicula besser als eine XTR Kurbel ist, sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt. Solange ich keine professionellen Tests dazu lese, ist auch alles nur Meinung.
Und von wegen "nur konstruktive Kritik". Lies dir doch bitte nochmal die letzen 20-30 Seiten dieses Threads durch. 90% davon sind nur Aussagen wie "gefällt mir". Was ist daran denn bitte konstruktiv?

@bikeaddicted: Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Beim zweiten Bild geht es mir nicht um die untere Lagerschale des Steuersatzes, sondern um den Spalt im gelben Rahmenmaterial links daneben. Sieht aus, als ob da ein Blech angeschweißt, aber teilweise die Schweißnaht vergessen wurde.

Warum sollte ich einen schlechten Tag haben? War irgendein aggressiver Unterton in meinem Post zu lesen? Das würde mich sehr wundern. Wunderbares Wetter, wunderbare Stimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisomie21 (22. September 2010)

also achteinhalb kilo für ein hardtail mit schmolke und clavi sind wirklich schlecht. sorry


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. September 2010)

@12die4

Uiiiii, da ist aber einer schlecht drauf !? 

Bevor man fremde Räder verurteil, sollte man erstmal vor der eigenen Tür kehren..


----------



## bratfass (22. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Gelb am Bike find ich per se schon mal häßlich. Trifft meinen Geschmack nunmal einfach überhaupt nicht. Die Kombination mit der weißen Gabel und dann den grünen Anbauteilen, beißt sich aber noch mehr. Finde die Hot Chili Rahmen aber generell nicht schön. Was ist das auf dem zweiten Bild? Materialfehler am Rahmen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

na was für ein Glück aber auch, es soll sogar Menschen geben, die einsehen, daß ihre Meinung/Auffassung nicht "der Weisheit letzter Schluss" ist ;-)


----------



## bikeaddicted (22. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> @bikeaddicted: Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Beim zweiten Bild geht es mir nicht um die untere Lagerschale des Steuersatzes, sondern um den Spalt im gelben Rahmenmaterial links daneben. Sieht aus, als ob da ein Blech angeschweißt, aber teilweise die Schweißnaht vergessen wurde.
> 
> Warum sollte ich einen schlechten Tag haben? War irgendein aggressiver Unterton in meinem Post zu lesen? Das würde mich sehr wundern. Wunderbares Wetter, wunderbare Stimmung.


OK.

Zum Bild: das ist doch ein ganz normales Verstärkungsblech...

..und so "halb" werden die nun Mal angeschweißt 

weis auch nicht, wieso...



Schlechter Tag (P.S.: Bei mir war auch geniales Wetter, nur konnt' ich nicht auf's Bike ): Naja, wie soll ich sagen... der Ton ist nicht aggressiv, aber irgendwie "unlocker" 



@Chrisomie: hast eigentlich recht... aber ist halt vieles eine frage des geldes...


----------



## Spaltinho (23. September 2010)

@12die4:

Mein vorheriger Post ist übrigens nicht wirklich ernst gemeint gewesen. Ich fand es einfach amüsant, 
wie du detailiert beschrieben hast, was dich an dem jeweiligen Rad stört. Und ich finde, dass man das hier auch machen kann, 
solange der Ton stimmt.

Deshalb gehe ich auch noch kurz auf dein Rad ein.

Was die Decals angeht:
Ich würde eventuell die Felgenaufkleber entfernen. Und die Reifenschriftzüge  übermalen. Gecleante Laufräder sehen immer gut aus.
Die Decals der Sattelstütze und der Barends stören mich ebenfalls. Da könnte man überlegen, 
ob man die Beschichtung ( Ich nehme an, dass sie eloxiert ist) entfernt und neu eloxiert. Klar, das würde Geld kosten, aber nicht wirklich viel.
Auch die Spacer lassen sich für sehr wenig Geld tauschen.
Mit den blauen Teilen der Gabel muss du wohl leben. Eventuell kannst du die aber auch mit den anderen Teilen schwarz eloxieren lassen.

Mit weiteren weissen Teilen wäre ich vorsichtig. Schon die vorhandenen Schaltzugaussenhüllen bringen Unruhe hinein, da die Bremshüllen schwarz sind. 
Da würde ich eine konsequentere Linie fahren und mich auf eine Farbe festlegen.

Alles in allem würdest du mit rund 30-40 Euro fürs Eloxieren und die Spacer ein sehr viel klarer wirkendes Rad bekommen.



Vorher:






Nachher:





Die genannten Vorschläge sind lediglich meine bescheidene Meinung.

Gruß und gute Nacht


----------



## 12die4 (23. September 2010)

Ja, danke für die Meinung. Dein Photoshop Bildchen sieht auch nett aus. Leider kriege ich die Aufschrift auf der Sattelstütze nicht weg, da das kein eloxiertes Alu sondern lackiertes Carbon ist. Da setze ich mich offengestanden nicht mit Schleifpapier ran.
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das den Reifen wirklich gut tut, vorallem den sehr dünnen Mänteln des RoRos.
Felgenaufkleber hatte ich schonmal überlegt weg zu machen, aber wie gesagt kaufe ich mir bald einen Leichtbau Laufradsatz. Und ich will da auch ein bisschen an den Wiederverkaufswert denken.

Die weißen Schaltzugaußenhüllen hatte ich selbst nachgerüstet. Vorher waren silberne dran. Ich finde die weißen passen eigentlich ganz gut. Nur im Steuerrohrbereich ists nicht ganz optimal. Aber durch die weißen Hüllen sieht der Bereich unter der Sattelstütze deutlich cleaner aus. Ebenso oben auf dem Oberrohr und im mittleren Bereich der Sattelstrebe, wo der Schaltzug wegen des schwarzen Liners optisch verschwindet. Ich hatte mich aber gegen weiße Bremsleitungen entschieden, da die dann auch durch die schwarzen Rahmenbereiche gehen würden.

Komplett schwarze Barends, Spacer, evtl Vorbau und Neoprenband, gefallen mir aber auch gut. Die blauen Einsteller der Fox wollte ich auch irgendwann mal demontieren und umeloxieren lassen. Dann kann ich den Rest ja in einem Aufwasch machen. Vorbau stell ich mir aber schwierig vor, da bei einer neuen Eloxalschicht auch das Innere Schwarz würde. Ich befürchte, dass dadurch die Klemmflächen weniger griffig werden könnten.


@bratfass/taunusteufel: Wie schön, dass Leute immer noch auf ältere Posts eingehen und neuere komplett überlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (23. September 2010)

Ebentuell die weissen Hüllen hinten lassen und vorn durch schwarze ersetzen. Dann passen sie in den Kontext.


----------



## InoX (23. September 2010)

Hier nochmaln anständiges Bild von meinem Bike im aktuellen Zustand, allerdings steht da son dummer Vogel hinterm Bike







@12die4: Der Rahmen ist unten in Aluoptik. Da ist der nur mit Klarlack überzogen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Lösung, weil sie nicht kratzanfällig ist und wie ich finde sehr gut aussieht


----------



## 12die4 (23. September 2010)

Stimmt, ist durchaus praktisch in Sachen Steinschlag und Co. Habe ich so nur noch nie zuvor gesehen. Und es passt natürlich nur an Bikes wo silbern gut aussieht. Was mich aber wundert: Warum sind die Sattelstreben dunkeler als die Unterseite des Unterrohres? Oder sieht das nur so aus? Andere Legierung?


----------



## SingleLight (23. September 2010)

Straßenfahrer, ist ja alles viel zu sauber


----------



## InoX (23. September 2010)

Das war die erste Tour in SüdTirol und die war auf Radwegen um sich an die Höhe zu gewöhnen. Das Rad wurde auf den folgenden Touren schon standesgemäßer bewegt, keine Sorge


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Warum sind die Sattelstreben dunkeler als die Unterseite des Unterrohres? Oder sieht das nur so aus? Andere Legierung?



carbon

meine ich jedenfalls.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2010)

ja, nur der obere teil der sitzstreben ist bei diesem giant aus carbon 


der rest ist alu...


----------



## InoX (23. September 2010)

Da muss ich doch gleich mal gucken gehen ob ich was besseres bekommen habe als ich gekauft habe  Das ist ein 2009er XTC 0 Rahmen. Ich glaube die Vorgänger XTC Rahmen hatten die Carbon Sitzstreben, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

An dem 2009er Rahmen ist nichts aus Carbon. Das ist lediglich die gleiche Frabe wie die Tauchrohre der Fox haben, was ich optisch sehr schön finde, weil sich jede Farbe in dem Rad mindestens einmal wiederfindet.

Gruß,
InoX


----------



## 12die4 (23. September 2010)

Ahja, danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Dirkinho (23. September 2010)

So, hat länger gedauert als gedacht, aber die ganze Lageradapter Leier war übel. Dank Stenger und dem Eismann ist die Noir endlich drin und passt optisch 100%ig. Hoffe, es gefällt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (23. September 2010)

So, hat länger gedauert als gedacht, aber die ganze Lageradapter Leier war übel. Dank Stenger und dem Eismann ist die Noir endlich drin und passt optisch 100%ig. Hoffe, es gefällt:


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> ...Hoffe, es gefällt:


jo, tut es! 


wann kommt ein xtr-SW? (sieht einfach schöner aus )

die weiße SID ist aber wirklich etwas alleine...

...kann aber sein, dass es mit 'ner schwarzen gabel zu langweilig aussieht...


wieviel wiegt's mit der noir?


----------



## Dirkinho (23. September 2010)

Ganz schwarz wäre in der Tat zu langweilig. XTR kommt nächstes Jahr, Gewicht liegt so bei 10,5 kg, wenn ich die Xlight Schläuche wieder drin habe


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2010)

ey, nicht schlecht 


freu' mich schon auf xtr...

...kommt das 2010er oder 2011er xtr?


----------



## 12die4 (23. September 2010)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Beim Schaltwerk würde ich ja eher zum 2010er greifen. Sieht schöner aus als das 2011er. Generell bin ich nicht so der Fan von der neuen XTR Gruppe. Sieht irgendwie zu rundgelutscht aus.


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Beim Schaltwerk würde ich ja eher zum 2010er greifen. Sieht schöner aus als das 2011er. Generell bin ich nicht so der Fan von der neuen XTR Gruppe. Sieht irgendwie zu rundgelutscht aus.


...da stimme ich dir zu 



...das 2011er finde ich misslungen... und die gruppe optisch generell...



...beim 2010er ist das SW mit dem X dagegen richtig gelungen


----------



## mountainmax (23. September 2010)

Da noch ne Magura Marta SL MAgnesium. dann sähs nochmal en ticken geiler aus =).


----------



## herr.gigs (23. September 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> So...



Immer wieder erstaunlich, dass Leute sich für -wahrscheinlich- ein Haufen Geld hochwertige Bikes anschaffen, dann aber nicht mal fähig sind, einen Sattel (oder auch Lenker, Bremsgriffe, Bar Ends etc.) richtig einzustellen. Dabei wird das alle 4 Monate in jeder Bike-Bravo beschrieben, die ja wiederum keiner liest...


----------



## hardflipper (23. September 2010)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Immer wieder erstaunlich, dass Leute sich für -wahrscheinlich- ein Haufen Geld hochwertige Bikes anschaffen, dann aber nicht mal fähig sind, einen Sattel (oder auch Lenker, Bremsgriffe, Bar Ends etc.) richtig einzustellen. Dabei wird das alle 4 Monate in jeder Bike-Bravo beschrieben, die ja wiederum keiner liest...



Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (23. September 2010)

Was kommt als nächstes.... XX, XO oder mal wieder Schwalbe??





ein Bike ist irgendwie nie fertig...

Gruß


----------



## Sascha Koch (23. September 2010)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Zum Abschied hier nochmal mein NoSaint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte sei mir nicht böse, aber das Gewicht nehme ich Dir nicht ab. Was für eine Waage hast Du?
Wenn ich so hochrechne, würde ich sagen, der Bock wiegt locker ein Kilo mehr. Die FSA Kurbel, Rahmen und SID sind nicht gerade die leichtesten Teile und die AX Stütze reißt es nicht wieder raus.....


----------



## mike49 (23. September 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes.... XX, XO oder mal wieder Schwalbe??


Vorschlag: Erst mal ein vernünftiger LRS


----------



## hhninja81 (23. September 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Erst mal ein vernünftiger LRS



bitte nicht schon wieder diese Diskussion......


----------



## mike49 (23. September 2010)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Bitte sei mir nicht böse, aber das Gewicht nehme ich Dir nicht ab. Was für eine Waage hast Du?
> Wenn ich so hochrechne, würde ich sagen, der Bock wiegt locker ein Kilo mehr. Die FSA Kurbel, Rahmen und SID sind nicht gerade die leichtesten Teile und die AX Stütze reißt es nicht wieder raus.....


Ich denke, das Gewicht kommt schon hin:

Die SID ist eine 2010er WC mit Kronen-LO (gekürzt max. 1.350g) und die FSA mit den Octaramp Gara sowie der Rahmen gehören ebenfalls ganz klar in die Kategorie Leichtbau, auch wenn Du das anders siehst. 

Mein Ghost ist zwar - trotz einiger Anstrengungen - noch über ein 1kg schwerer, trotzdem glaube ich in dem Fall das Gewicht.


----------



## mike49 (23. September 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> bitte nicht schon wieder diese Diskussion......


Hatten wir die schon?

Wie auch immer: Ich würde auf jeden Fall als erstes den LRS angehen, passt einfach nicht zu dem - ansonsten sehr schönen - Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhninja81 (23. September 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Hatten wir die schon?
> 
> Wie auch immer: Ich würde auf jeden Fall als erstes den LRS angehen, passt einfach nicht zu dem - ansonsten sehr schönen - Rad.



Die SLR wurden doch schon so oft durch die Mangel genommen, so ca. alle 5 Seiten Warte eigentlich nur auf eine Möglicheit die XX mit Grip Shift und 2x10 zu kombinieren oder gibt es da schon was? Aber evtl. kommt nächstes Jahr auch was Neues(mal weg von Rotwild)...


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> ...und die FSA mit den Octaramp Gara sowie der Rahmen gehören ebenfalls ganz klar in die Kategorie Leichtbau...
> 
> ...trotzdem glaube ich in dem Fall das Gewicht.


in beiden punkten stimme ich dir zu 

nur sag' mir bitte, wo du die octaramp gara siehst!


P.S.: die fsa k-force light in 2fach, die Flo hat, hat 'nen LK von 94mm. (4 loch KB's)

da passen außer den fsa-pro mtb-KB's nur noch control tech-KB's


----------



## mike49 (23. September 2010)

bikeaddicted schrieb:


> P.S.: die fsa k-force light in 2fach, die Flo hat, hat 'nen LK von 94mm. (4 loch KB's)
> 
> da passen außer den fsa-pro mtb-KB's nur noch control tech-KB's


Ja, sehe es auch gerade... 

Nach 8 doppelten Ouzo beim Griechen sollte man sich wohl am besten einfach ins Bett legen und nicht mehr hier posten... 

Gute N8!


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Ja, sehe es auch gerade...
> 
> Nach 8 doppelten Ouzo beim Griechen sollte man sich wohl am besten einfach ins Bett legen und nicht mehr hier posten...
> 
> Gute N8!



ja ja...


guten schlaf 


GN9!


----------



## hhninja81 (23. September 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Ja, sehe es auch gerade...
> 
> Nach 8 doppelten Ouzo beim Griechen sollte man sich wohl am besten einfach ins Bett legen und nicht mehr hier posten...
> 
> Gute N8!



Na, dann hoffe ich mal für dich, dass es die "für die wirklich guten Freunde" waren.... 
Kleiner Tipp:

Aspirin schon vor dem Schlafen nehmen.....


----------



## bikeaddicted (23. September 2010)

...hatte den slogan auch gleich im kopp...


----------



## Dirkinho (24. September 2010)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Immer wieder erstaunlich, dass Leute sich für -wahrscheinlich- ein Haufen Geld hochwertige Bikes anschaffen, dann aber nicht mal fähig sind, einen Sattel (oder auch Lenker, Bremsgriffe, Bar Ends etc.) richtig einzustellen. Dabei wird das alle 4 Monate in jeder Bike-Bravo beschrieben, die ja wiederum keiner liest...



Erleuchte mich bitte! Bisher kann MEIN Körper nicht klagen, aber Du scheinst meine Körperteile (und Anschaffungskosten) besser zu kennen


----------



## erkan1984 (24. September 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> So, hat länger gedauert als gedacht, aber die ganze Lageradapter Leier war übel. Dank Stenger und dem Eismann ist die Noir endlich drin und passt optisch 100%ig. Hoffe, es gefällt:



Hübsch, wo hast du bitte die SID-Decals machen lassen?


----------



## Dirkinho (24. September 2010)

Danke, die waren dabei in rot, orange, grün usw.


----------



## TheJohnny (24. September 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Die SLR wurden doch schon so oft durch die Mangel genommen, so ca. alle 5 Seiten Warte eigentlich nur auf eine Möglicheit die XX mit Grip Shift und 2x10 zu kombinieren oder gibt es da schon was? Aber evtl. kommt nächstes Jahr auch was Neues(mal weg von Rotwild)...



Ein Forumsmitglied verkauft umgebaute X.0 Grip Shift Schalthebel für die XX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheJohnny (24. September 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> herr.gigs schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Immer wieder erstaunlich, dass Leute sich für -wahrscheinlich- ein Haufen Geld hochwertige Bikes anschaffen, dann aber nicht mal fähig sind, einen Sattel (oder auch Lenker, Bremsgriffe, Bar Ends etc.) richtig einzustellen. Dabei wird das alle 4 Monate in jeder Bike-Bravo beschrieben, die ja wiederum keiner liest...
> ...



Wahrscheinlich bemängelt er, dass der Sattel nicht waagerecht steht und die Bar Ends vielleicht ein wenig weiter nach oben schauen sollten wie auch die Bremshebel.


----------



## hhninja81 (24. September 2010)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Ein Forumsmitglied verkauft umgebaute X.0 Grip Shift Schalthebel für die XX.



Danke, dann werde ich mal auf die Suche gehen....


----------



## Dirkinho (24. September 2010)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bemängelt er, dass der Sattel nicht waagerecht steht und die Bar Ends vielleicht ein wenig weiter nach oben schauen sollten wie auch die Bremshebel.



Sattel ist gerade und die Bremsen stehen genau passend, also in einer Linie mit dem Unterarm ohne die Hände abzuknicken. Vielleicht täuscht die Perspektive. Ich weiss schon, was ich mache


----------



## herr.gigs (24. September 2010)

Lenker, Bar Ends, Bremsgriffe waren Beispiele, welche sich ja nicht auf dein Bike bezogen. Sollte der Sattel waagerecht sein, muss ich bald zum Optiker.


----------



## NoBseHz (24. September 2010)

Ninja: X0, 'gescheite'/Zeitgemäße Laufräder, Maxxis


----------



## Sascha Koch (24. September 2010)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Ein Forumsmitglied verkauft umgebaute X.0 Grip Shift Schalthebel für die XX.



Kannst Du mir bitte einen Tipp geben, wer das anbietet? 
LG
Sascha


----------



## erkan1984 (24. September 2010)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir bitte einen Tipp geben, wer das anbietet?
> LG
> Sascha



das ist der Fantic26...
er bietet mehrere Varianten an:
Umbau für Shimano
für 2011er Sram
für aktuelle Sram XX, Sram Red....
und auch für ältere Sram Schaltwerke.
näheres hier der Restliche Thread ist auch recht interessant. Es gibt auch Videos....

schreib ihm einfach ne Mail er meldet sich i.d. Regel recht zügig.
Ich hatte mal kleinteile von ihm Gekauft, das hat auch alles super Funktioniert


----------



## mete (24. September 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> das ist der Fantic26...
> er bietet mehrere Varianten an:
> Umbau für Shimano
> für 2011er Sram
> ...




Kann man bedenkenlos kaufen, ich müsste einer der ersten umgebauten Griffe (für XX-Schaltwerk) haben und die funktionieren so gut wie das 9-fach Original. Dürften mittlerweile knapp 4000 Gelände-km gewesen sein und ich schalte wegen Rennradkassette ziemlich häufig.


----------



## carofem (24. September 2010)

Hier mal mein gutes Stück,ohne Gedöns 8,85kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy76 (24. September 2010)

....also ohne Sattel???? Der schaut nun nicht gerade sub 150g aus


----------



## Libtech (24. September 2010)




----------



## Sascha Koch (24. September 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Kann man bedenkenlos kaufen, ich müsste einer der ersten umgebauten Griffe (für XX-Schaltwerk) haben und die funktionieren so gut wie das 9-fach Original. Dürften mittlerweile knapp 4000 Gelände-km gewesen sein und ich schalte wegen Rennradkassette ziemlich häufig.



Das ist ein Wort, werde sie bestellen.
Gruß
Sascha 

P.S. Verstehe nur nicht, warum Sram die Gripshift eingestellt hat. Ist doch ne tolle Sache, ich komme jedenfalls mit den Triggern nicht klar....


----------



## 12die4 (24. September 2010)

Also ich bin ganz froh keine Gripshift zu haben. Hatte an meinem alten Trekkingrad welche dran. Da ist das auch okay. Aber wenn ich im Gelände unterwegs bin, grade durchgeschüttelt werde und dann schalten muss, will ich nicht auch noch das Handgelenk verdrehen müssen dafür. Daumen einen Zentimeter bewegt und gut ist. Daher find ich Trigger besser. Nur dass sie etwas schwerer sind und Platz am Lenker wegnehmen, ist blöd.

@Libtech: Kann es sein, dass der Rahmen eine ungewöhnliche Geometrie hat? Oder du hast eine komische Geometrie. ^^ Kann man anhand des Fotos schlecht erkennen, aber sieht so aus als ob kaum Sitzüberhöhung eingestellt ist und der Sattel nicht weit draußen ist (langes Sitzrohr), gleichzeitig ist aber ein scheinbar sehr langer Vorbau dran (kurzes Oberrohr). Ansonsten sehr schönes Rad, nur das Lockout-Kabel (?) steht etwas blöd ab.


----------



## Gorth (25. September 2010)

Das ist halt der Nachteil wenn man das Rad von schräg vorne fotografiert, da sieht man selten die echte Sitzüberhöhung.

Aber ein schönes Vertex ist es geworden!


----------



## Steps85 (25. September 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Hier mal mein gutes Stück,ohne Gedöns 8,85kg.


Mich würde da mal ne Teileliste interessieren! Bin auch bei 8,88 kg aber ganz anders angegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (25. September 2010)

meins......






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Flo7 (26. September 2010)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Bitte sei mir nicht böse, aber das Gewicht nehme ich Dir nicht ab. Was für eine Waage hast Du?
> Wenn ich so hochrechne, würde ich sagen, der Bock wiegt locker ein Kilo mehr. Die FSA Kurbel, Rahmen und SID sind nicht gerade die leichtesten Teile und die AX Stütze reißt es nicht wieder raus.....



Hallo Sascha, 

Hab dein Kommentar jetzt erst gelesen..

Also Ich habe ne Kern Waage die bis jetzt auch immer sehr gut funktioniert hat!!

Die Kurbel ist getundet und wiegt komplett 652g mit Lager!!
Der Rahmen wiegt 1005g...
Was die Sid wiegt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da die kleine Waage defekt war wie ich sie eingebaut habe...

Aber hie mal ne kleine Auflistung->

Pedale 152g
Kassette 172g
Bremse ca. 580g
Schalthebel ca. 160g

Also das Gewicht kannst du schon glauben ;-) aber wenn du immer noch skeptisch bist-> hier mehr infos

*klick mich ;-)*

Lg Flo


----------



## amg 2 (26. September 2010)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Das ist ein Wort, werde sie bestellen.
> Gruß
> Sascha
> 
> P.S. Verstehe nur nicht, warum Sram die Gripshift eingestellt hat. Ist doch ne tolle Sache, ich komme jedenfalls mit den Triggern nicht klar....



was sehe ich da gerade

die gripshift werden nicht mehr gebaut .

das kann doch nicht war sein , oder ????


----------



## Kastel67 (26. September 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> meins......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mann-O-Mann, frisch ein Wärmedämmverbundsystem angebracht, frisch gestrichen und noch nicht mal den Türbeschlag montiert und der Banause lehnt sein Rad an die Wand. Wenn das Mutti sieht ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Mit was hast Du die Kassette so schön schwarz bekommen?


----------



## Da Anhänger (26. September 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> was sehe ich da gerade
> 
> die gripshift werden nicht mehr gebaut .
> 
> das kann doch nicht war sein , oder ????



also auf der hp exsistieren die noch immer weiter also wieso sollten die nicht mehr im programm sein?wenn die abgeschafft werden kauf ich mir nen vorrat auf..

gruß


----------



## amg 2 (26. September 2010)

habe es weiter oben gelesen , wenn das stimmt können wir ja eine sammelbestellung aufgeben. ( 10er pack )


----------



## NoBseHz (26. September 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> PS: Mit was hast Du die Kassette so schön schwarz bekommen?



Schmutz


----------



## amg 2 (26. September 2010)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Schmutz



genau , war billiger wie lackieren und halt auch besser


----------



## memphis35 (26. September 2010)

Eine Off Topic Frage 
@ amg 2  Was ist mit dem Fenster passiert ?
Schönes Giant

Mfg  35


----------



## amg 2 (26. September 2010)

past schon , habe die kamera etwas schräg gehalten weil es bei mir hinterm haus etwas steigung ist.

bei diesem bild sieht man noch die fensterbank , ist alles in blei.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (26. September 2010)

So, hier mal meins nach der gestrigen Runde


----------



## -JONAS- (26. September 2010)

Die Gripshift werden, glaube ich, nicht mehr produziert, da es 2011 ja kein 9fach mehr von sram gibt und es keine 10fach gripshift von sram gibt...

gruß


----------



## -JONAS- (26. September 2010)

Die Gripshift werden, glaube ich, nicht mehr produziert, da es 2011 ja kein 9fach mehr von sram gibt und es keine 10fach gripshift von sram gibt...

gruß


----------



## Jonez (26. September 2010)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Die Gripshift werden, glaube ich, nicht mehr produziert, da es 2011 ja kein 9fach mehr von sram gibt und es keine 10fach gripshift von sram gibt...
> 
> gruß



Woher hat du die Info, dass es keine 9fach mehr gibt?
Auf der Sram HP sind sie nach wie vor neben den 10fach gelistet.


----------



## -JONAS- (26. September 2010)

Hey,

oh, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden im Sram Video wurden halt nur die 2x10fach Gruppen vorgestellt. 
Für 2011 gibt es ja aber nichts neues mit 3*9, das Schaltwerk auf der HP für 9 fach ist ja auch das "alte", oder ?

Denke halt das das nur die Restbestände, etc. sind, aber vllt. liege ich auch komplett daneben..


----------



## erkan1984 (26. September 2010)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> oh, dann habe ich das falsch verstanden im Sram Video wurden halt nur die 2x10fach Gruppen vorgestellt.
> Für 2011 gibt es ja aber nichts neues mit 3*9, das Schaltwerk auf der HP für 9 fach ist ja auch das "alte", oder ?
> ...



das Hoffe ich mal Stark.
Würde ja auch bedeuten, dass die 9-fach Kassetten einstellen?!
Und 9-fach Trigger usw....


----------



## Stingscale (27. September 2010)

Hi,
Schriftzüge auf den Felgen kommen noch weg.
Auf Stütze und Reifen wird schwer ohne die Kaputt zumachen.
Der Steuersatzdeckel war ein Richie den habe ich extra umlackieren lassen mit meinem Namenskürzeln.
Die Sattelklemme ist die originale von Scott ca 10g 




bikeaddicted schrieb:


> das ist eine detailaufnahme des CK-steuersatzes
> 
> ...hattest wohl 'nen schlechten tag...
> 
> ...


----------



## Stingscale (27. September 2010)

Na ja es sind auch nur 8.24 incl Luftpumpe 70g TF,Tacho,Getränkehalter, Hörnchen. Alles in allem dürfte das Bike mit Pedalen 8.1kg wiegen.
Wäre schön wenn Du nicht nur kritisierst, freu mich immer auf Verbesserungsvorschläge. Hast Du da welche ? 





Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> also achteinhalb kilo für ein hardtail mit schmolke und clavi sind wirklich schlecht. sorry


----------



## earlofwine (27. September 2010)

Stingscale schrieb:


> Na ja es sind auch nur 8.24 incl Luftpumpe 70g TF,Tacho,Getränkehalter, Hörnchen. Alles in allem dürfte das Bike mit Pedalen 8.1kg wiegen.
> Wäre schön wenn Du nicht nur kritisierst, freu mich immer auf Verbesserungsvorschläge. Hast Du da welche ?



Gibt schon paar Punkte, die man verbessern kann.
- Weiße Schmolke Decals
- Weiße Gabel
- Spacerturm nötig? Fährst du ohne Sattelüberhöhung? 
- Eggbeater Abdeckkappen sind die braunen der 2ti oder? Tauschen gegen rot oder schwarz. Ergo die Federn.
- Weißer Sattel käme sicher gut...ob es der Komvor sein soll, musst du selbst wissen
- Wo nimmst denn das rot der Naben wieder auf? 

Das Rad wirkt auf mich wie ne Ansammlung von edlen Teilen, die mal schnell zusammengebastelt wurden. Weitere Aufnahmen bei Tageslicht wären vll. hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (27. September 2010)

bitte neuen thread öffnen über Sram gripshift!


----------



## Sahnie (27. September 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> bitte neuen thread öffnen über Sram gripshift!




Ich finde es schon lustig, dass das einzige Produkt, dass Sram (ex-Gripshift) jemals selber entwickelt hat, nicht mehr im Programm ist.


----------



## Stingscale (27. September 2010)

bei SRAM sitzen inzwischen einige leute an der 2X10 gripshift, erste Infos sollen wohl im Mai 2011 kommen.


----------



## Stingscale (27. September 2010)

Schmolke Decals im nachhinein ändern ?????? 
Gabel seh ich nicht so
Spacerturm kommt weg und Vorbau wird negativ.
Abdeckkappen sind rot, die Federn auch somit passt es zu den Naben. 
Bin grad am überlegen ob vielleicht rote Schaltröllchen reinkommen sollen. 
Danke für die Ideen 





earlofwine schrieb:


> Gibt schon paar Punkte, die man verbessern kann.
> - Weiße Schmolke Decals
> - Weiße Gabel
> - Spacerturm nötig? Fährst du ohne Sattelüberhöhung?
> ...


----------



## earlofwine (27. September 2010)

Stingscale schrieb:


> Schmolke Decals im nachhinein ändern ??????
> Gabel seh ich nicht so
> Spacerturm kommt weg und Vorbau wird negativ.



Auf Schmolke Stützen ist doch eh kein Lack. Somit einfach Kleber tauschen. Oder sind die SL etwa lackiert?
Ohne Spacerturm und mit neg. Vorbau wird es um einiges sportlicher aussehen. Die obere Steuersatzabdeckung wäre in schwarz oder evtl auch in rot noch passender. Gabel ist halt Geschmacksache.


----------



## onkeldueres (27. September 2010)

2x10 Gripshift lt .Hartje ab Sommer 2011!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha Koch (27. September 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> 2x10 Gripshift lt .Hartje ab Sommer 2011!



Das wäre krass


----------



## hardflipper (27. September 2010)

Die neuen Dreher werden schön hab ich gehört.


----------



## hhninja81 (27. September 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Die neuen Dreher werden schön hab ich gehört.



Na bravo.... jetzt darf ich 9 Monate warten und nach irgendwelchen Infos lungern und ich hasse warten


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2010)

dann nimm doch einfach die shifter von fantic26.


----------



## hhninja81 (27. September 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> dann nimm doch einfach die shifter von fantic26.



oder so..


----------



## Poppei (28. September 2010)

Vorbau habe ich bereits umgedreht und neue eggbeater und flaschenhalter sind dran


----------



## Kastel67 (28. September 2010)

Poppei schrieb:


> Vorbau habe ich bereits umgedreht und neue eggbeater und flaschenhalter sind dran



Das mit dem Schriftzug und dem Ventil kann Dir der Jo noch erklären!


----------



## 12die4 (28. September 2010)

Auch ein schöner, auf's wesentliche reduzierter Aufbau. Das einzige, was nicht so recht passen will, ist die Gabel. Silberne Gabelkrone und schwarze Standrohre. Eins davon hätte besser weiß sein sollen (am besten die Krone).


----------



## Domme02 (28. September 2010)

@poppei    vorderen schnellspanner an die gabel klemmen. so kann er von einem ast geöffnet werden.


----------



## Kastel67 (28. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Auch ein schöner, auf's wesentliche reduzierter Aufbau. Das einzige, was nicht so recht passen will, ist die Gabel. Silberne Gabelkrone und schwarze Standrohre. Eins davon hätte besser weiß sein sollen (am besten die Krone).



Also ich weiß nicht... irgendwie diese Art der Kommentare ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (28. September 2010)

Was hast du denn bitte für ein Problem? Das hier ist ein Bilder-Thread, da werden nunmal Meinungen ausgetauscht. Was ist denn bitte an meinem Post anders als bei den 30.000 vorher? Genau, nichts. Nur dass ich vielleicht nicht dieselbe Meinung vertrete wie du.


----------



## Kastel67 (28. September 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn bitte für ein Problem? Das hier ist ein Bilder-Thread, da werden nunmal Meinungen ausgetauscht. Was ist denn bitte an meinem Post anders als bei den 30.000 vorher? Genau, nichts. Nur dass ich vielleicht nicht dieselbe Meinung vertrete wie du.


----------



## volki3 (28. September 2010)

Geht's noch??


----------



## Teguerite (28. September 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht... irgendwie diese Art der Kommentare ...




Was ist mit diesem Kommentar?


----------



## Sascha Koch (28. September 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


>



Krasse Sache


----------



## mike49 (29. September 2010)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/6/6f/KukOberlehrer.JPG


Idiot! 

Kannst Du nicht bitte woanders rumspammen?!


----------



## Poppei (29. September 2010)

kerle kerle kerle


----------



## NoBseHz (29. September 2010)

Nice, was wiegt das Oberlehrer-Bike denn? Schöner Laufradsatz!


----------



## NoBseHz (29. September 2010)

ahso, noch jemand, der dem Seba Med Team Ruf entsprechen möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poppei (29. September 2010)

haha, wie gut: Überall beschwerd man sich über den Ruf des 
Sebamed-Teams. Eigentlich sinds ja so ganz nette Jungs. Nicht war Holger 

Friede und back to topic


----------



## ohneworte (29. September 2010)

Kaaaasteeellllll.... ich habe hier einen Tabletop-PC! Da platzt gerade der Bildschirm bei der Bildergrösse!


----------



## david99 (30. September 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kaaaasteeellllll.... ich habe hier einen *Tabletop-PC*! Da platzt gerade der Bildschirm bei der Bildergrösse!



WTF 

Sowas hier? Da hast aber eine sehr hohe Auflösung...


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2010)

Nee, Tablet PC! Und zwar der hier:

http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/...8D31ED47BDA13EC8&ProductName=ThinkPad laptops


----------



## david99 (30. September 2010)

Ah, ein Thinkpad.... gute Wahl


----------



## 12die4 (30. September 2010)

BTT please!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (1. Oktober 2010)

Bitte Bilder von bikes!


----------



## #easy# (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute ich bin gestern mal wieder in den heimischen Wäldern unterwegs gewesen........... und es war doch "schlammiger" als gedacht  cool war ja, dass ich nun die Laufräder in der gleichen farbe habe, wie der Rahmen


----------



## 12die4 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, bei dem Boden sind die Supersonics glaube ich nicht mehr so ideal. ^^


----------



## armor (2. Oktober 2010)

ach was, ich fahr morgen mit den race king ss ein 78km marathon auf der alb...geht schon!


----------



## Jo.wa (2. Oktober 2010)

Poppei schrieb:


> haha, wie gut: Überall beschwerd man sich über den Ruf des
> Sebamed-Teams. Eigentlich sinds ja so ganz nette Jungs. Nicht war Holger
> 
> Friede und back to topic



Ganz nette Jungs also diese Strolche...
Dein Rad ist schick, haste mir auch nen paar Flaschenhalter gebastelt?


----------



## asics_aaron (2. Oktober 2010)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> mein specialized stumpjumper ht 2010 größe 18" war mal ein expert carbon, nun leicht umgebaut. gewicht 9310g incl polar.




geile sattelstütze die fahr ich auch auf meinem stumpi


----------



## #easy# (3. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Hehe, bei dem Boden sind die Supersonics glaube ich nicht mehr so ideal. ^^



nur mal so ich habe da Vredestein drauf und keine Conti's 
aber ich war auch da überrascht das ich so guten Grip hatte


----------



## eagleeagle (4. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal was 'Kleines':


----------



## mr.it (4. Oktober 2010)

hübscher oldie

wäre noch besser ohne satteltasche, hörnchen und luftpumpe


----------



## Deleted 124102 (4. Oktober 2010)

Mit neuem Gabedesign und Reifen:







Wenn der Preis etwas gesunken ist kommt entweder die neue XTR oder die X0 2-fach Kurbel ans Bike.
Mal sehen wie ich mich entscheide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Oktober 2010)

schick
was kann der komfort?


----------



## steve81 (4. Oktober 2010)

Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Mit neuem Gabedesign und Reifen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auf jeden Fall ne schwarze Kurbel!->X0!!!


----------



## Deleted 124102 (4. Oktober 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> schick
> was kann der komfort?



Ist ein geiler Sattel, auch auf langen Touren (80km+) ist er sehr bequem.
Das mit dem nach vorne rücken ("Komm-Vor" nicht komfort) funktioniert im Sitzsprint auch sehr gut.

Er sieht halt etwas klobig aus, da fand ich meinen alten SLR TT besser, aber bei diesem fand ich die Flanken zu scharf.


----------



## onkeldueres (4. Oktober 2010)

Sieht gut aus,nur die weissen Felgen finde ich etwas "overdressed".Schwarze LR mit weissen Speichen sehen eleganter aus.
Z.B DT-Swiss Tricon


----------



## onkeldueres (4. Oktober 2010)

Sieht gut aus,nur die weissen Felgen finde ich etwas "overdressed".Schwarze LR mit weissen Speichen sehen eleganter aus.
Z.B DT-Swiss Tricon




Ups,Doppelpost,Sorry


----------



## Jazzman1991 (4. Oktober 2010)

Auf jeden Fall die schwarz-schwarze XO bitte, nicht die komische XTR


----------



## Deleted 124102 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich tendiere auch zur X0, hab sie letzte woche bei uns im Geschäft an einem Epic Evo gesehen und war sofort begeistert.



> Schwarze LR mit weissen Speichen sehen eleganter aus.


Das wiederum würde mir überhaupt nicht gefallen


----------



## 12die4 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich find die X0 auch hübscher. Die neue XTR Kurbel finde ich mal potthäßlich und ich muss leider vom Design immer wieder an ein Hakenkreuz denken bei dem Ding. Ziemlich unglücklich.

W/S/W (Felgen/Speichen/Naben) finde ich sehr hübsch an dem Rad, da der Rahmen genau auch diesen Wechsel wieder aufnimmt. Sehr stimmiges Gesamtbild. Gefällt echt top.
Ich wundere mich nur, warum du erst eine Stütze mit Versatz verbaust und dann doch den Sattel sehr weit nach vorn schraubst. Nimm doch einfach eine grade Stütze und dann kann der Sattel auch mittig geklemmt werden, was nicht nur besser aussieht, sondern sicher auch die Klemmstreben des Sattels entlastet.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab sie nicht verbaut, sie war bei dem Rahmenkit dabei

Aber hast recht, ich will auch eine Gerade einbauen und zwar diese

Saso Mekkem POC15ti

Da ich mir aber gerade erst ein neues Fully gekauft habe, muss die Investition noch etwas warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainmax (5. Oktober 2010)

Mein Bike. Mein Herzstück ist die Marta SL MAGNESIUM. leider noch über 10 kg. aber das liegt wohl am antrieb, sattelstütze und lenker.


----------



## mountainmax (5. Oktober 2010)

mh wo ist das Bild geblieben? versteht das einer wie das geht?


----------



## unocz (5. Oktober 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> mh wo ist das Bild geblieben? versteht das einer wie das geht?


 
BITTE!


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2010)

gleich geht das gebashe gegen die SLR wieder los.... ich finde es nett, kann nur keine weißen Bikes mehr sehen.


----------



## eagleeagle (5. Oktober 2010)

Oh mein Gott. Schon wieder ein Canyon. :kotz:


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Oktober 2010)

eagleeagle schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Schon wieder ein Canyon. :kotz:


es hat wenigstens keine Couch und ´nen Koffer dran..... und auf den letzten 5 Seite habe ich kein Canyon gesehen. Also, wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ohne jetzt gegen die SLRs "bashen" zu wollen, wie hhninja81 befürchtet hat, aber da liegt natürlich auch noch viel Potential brach. Der SLR wird ja als Leichtbausatz verkauft, aber das ist eigentlich falsch. Wiegt um die 1600gr.
Wenn du die richtigen Komponenten zusammensuchst und abstimmst, kriegst du auch einen LRS mit 1300gr hin ohne weniger Steifigkeit zu haben.


----------



## Meridaracer (5. Oktober 2010)

12die4 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt gegen die SLRs "bashen" zu wollen, wie hhninja81 befürchtet hat, aber da liegt natürlich auch noch viel Potential brach. Der SLR wird ja als Leichtbausatz verkauft, aber das ist eigentlich falsch. Wiegt um die 1600gr.
> Wenn du die richtigen Komponenten zusammensuchst und abstimmst, kriegst du auch einen LRS mit 1300gr hin ohne weniger Steifigkeit zu haben.



Nein der wiegt 1500g


----------



## tho.mas (5. Oktober 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Mein Bike. Mein Herzstück ist die Marta SL MAGNESIUM. leider noch über 10 kg. aber das liegt wohl am antrieb, sattelstütze und lenker.



SLR hin oder her, bei +10 kg am Hardtail gibt es zwangsläufig noch Potential. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist die Sache mit dem Herzstück? Liegt dir die Marta am Herzen oder willst Du rund um die Marta dein Bike aufbauen? So oder so, solltest Du deinem Herzstück noch die Adern kürzen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## 12die4 (5. Oktober 2010)

1520g laut Hersteller. Aber wer das mal nachwiegt, wird sicher meist mehr rausbekommen.
So oder so. Ich will ja nur darauf hinaus, dass es noch deutlich leichter geht. 1300gr ist ja auch noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange. Gibt sogar High-End LRS die unter 1kg liegen.


----------



## der_dino (5. Oktober 2010)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Nein der wiegt 1500g



1520 lt. mavic-website  

das bike an sich findsch ok..bis auf die kurbel und die flaschenhalter mit der deutschlandflagge drauf Oo  was haste da für schalthebel umwerfen etc dran? mach mal teileliste 


/edit...zu langsam


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Oktober 2010)

Sieht doch nach CC aus oder?? Wir sind hier nicht im Leichtbau fred.
Sieht hübsch aus. Meine Farbe isses ned aber da kann man sich ja immer darüber streiten.


----------



## Cerebro (5. Oktober 2010)

Handelt es sich dabei um ein Canyon aus der Modellreihe von 2010?


----------



## mountainmax (5. Oktober 2010)

also : ja ich glaub der is aus 2010, sicher aber nicht, hab ihn aufjedenfall 2010 gekauft. 
Und zu den SLR wegen gewicht. Meiner meinung nach sind in den 1520g auch die schnellspanner drin was dann den reinen LRS auch noch mal leichter macht oder täusch ich mich da?!
Was hast du gegen Canyon? hat dich canyon mal betrogen oder dir geld ab geluxt? naja egal
Teileliste:
*Rahmen* Canyon New F8 Frame 
*Gabel* RockShox Reba SL DualAir 100 
*Steuersatz* Acros AiX-03 
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.9 
*Umwerfer* Shimano SLX E-Type 
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.7 Trigger 
*Bremsgriffe* Magura Marta SL Magnesium 
*Bremsen* Magura Marta SL Magnesium  160/180
*Naben* Mavic Crossmax SLR 
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore HG-50 11-34 
*Felgen* Mavic Crossmax SLR
*Reifen* Racing Ralph 2.25/ Racing Ralph 2.25 
*Kurbeln* Shimano SLX Hollowtech II 
*Kettenblätter* 44/32/22 
*Innenlager* Shimano SLX 
*Vorbau* Ritchey Comp Stem 4 Bolts 
*Lenker* Ritchey Comp Rizer 
*Griffe* Schaumgummidinger 
*Sattel* Selle Italia SLR aber en älterer 
*Sattelstütze* Iridium 350mm 
*Pedale* Crank brother triplet eggbeaters 
*Rahmenhöhen* L
*Farbe* traffic white


*Gewicht*  ich schätz ziwschen 10 und 11 kg 

Und noch mal zu der Marta. Die gefällt mir halt einfach. ALso mit herzstück is gemeint das sie mir viel wert ist. oder so...


----------



## mountainmax (5. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## enweh (5. Oktober 2010)

Absolut solides Bike. Kannst aber gerne noch den Vogel abschießen, wenn du Sattelstütze/-klemme und Vorbau gegen weiße Modelle erstetzt ;]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (6. Oktober 2010)

ein ordernlicher Steuersatz ist aber integriert kann man nicht meckern


----------



## alexftw (6. Oktober 2010)

Was hier direkt von Laufradsätzen von unter 'nem Kilo gefaselt wird... 

Abgesehen von den typischen Optik-Geschmack-Dingern ist es ein grundsolides, gut aufgebautes Rad mit dem man sicherlich eine Menge Spaß haben kann.


----------



## nevercroak (6. Oktober 2010)

So, hier mal mein neuester Aufbau:





Gewicht liegt bei 8098,6g


----------



## nevercroak (6. Oktober 2010)

Mist, Doppelpost


----------



## 12die4 (6. Oktober 2010)

Vorne weiß, hinten schwarz. Sieht echt super aus. 
Wenn du vorne jetzt noch eine weiße Nabe hättest, würde es noch besser aussehen, denke ich. Schwarzer Lenker ist aber genau richtig. Sonst wäre die Front zu eintönig.


----------



## nxs (6. Oktober 2010)

Hier is mal meins.


----------



## 12die4 (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Weiß sieht mir zu "hereingezwungen" aus. Ohne die weißen Schaltzüge und ohne die Streifen auf den Reifen würde es imo deutlich harmonischer aussehen.


----------



## mike49 (6. Oktober 2010)

nxs schrieb:


> Hier is mal meins.


Eine schwarze Kurbel à la Noir würde mir noch deutlich besser gefallen und die goldenen Windcutter passen auch nicht so richtig, ansonsten aber ein sehr geiles Rad 

P.S. Bitte noch die Decals von den Felgen entfernen und Lenkerstopfen reinmachen


----------



## nxs (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das mit dem Weiß... hatte´s vorher noch mit den weißen Rockets versucht - aber das war richtig blöd... bin sie aber wieder los geworden.

Das mit der Kurbel wird noch. Vielleicht ne BOR 666...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (6. Oktober 2010)

Die Züge gehen aber die "Streifenhörnchen" sind übel...


----------



## Sascha Koch (7. Oktober 2010)

nxs schrieb:


> Hier is mal meins.



Ich finde das Bike optisch richtig gut.
Auch mit den Reifen sieht's doch stimmig aus.
Verstehe nur immer die Kombi vorne Nobbi und hinten Rocket nicht.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (7. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällt das Cannondale auch.
Trotz 3 Farben sieht es finde ich stimmig aus.


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Oktober 2010)

nevercroak schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein neuester Aufbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wirklich schönes Rad.
Evtl. fänd ich Detailbilder ansprechend...


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2010)

@ nevercroak

richtig nettes bike!
gefällt mir sehr gut. 

das gewicht ist auch nicht übel.
die reifen sind wohl auch nicht das wahre für die jahreszeit.


----------



## nxs (7. Oktober 2010)

Sascha Koch schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bike optisch richtig gut.
> Auch mit den Reifen sieht's doch stimmig aus.
> Verstehe nur immer die Kombi vorne Nobbi und hinten Rocket nicht.



Danke. Bin irgendwie ständig am Ändern -wie wohl so viele...
Den Nobby vorn hatt ich nur für den Marathon drauf - die Strecke war sehr matschig und ich war froh über das Plus an Grip - der Rocket, den ich sonst auch vorn drauf hab, hättes nicht so gut gebracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (7. Oktober 2010)

nevercroak schrieb:


> So, hier mal mein neuester Aufbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

richtig schickes Bike und nen top Gewicht 

wo wurde das Bild gemacht? HaBe's = Harburger Berge?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Oktober 2010)

back to basic: ..11,6kg


----------



## Trottel (7. Oktober 2010)

hier der nächste Brocken:


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Oktober 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> back to basic: ..11,6kg



gute Reifenkombi, zufrieden?


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2010)




----------



## thomaask (7. Oktober 2010)

Trottel schrieb:


> hier der nächste Brocken:





Groudon schrieb:


>



ihr wohnt wohl im selben haus


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2010)

^^


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


>



Die Rahmengröße wirkt schon fast lächerlich....


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2010)

20" bei 89er SL und 1.86 - hatte vorher 18" und 22" werd ich nie fahren - as sieht abartig aus und ist mir zu lang!


----------



## hhninja81 (7. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> 20" bei 89er SL und 1.86 - hatte vorher 18" und 22" werd ich nie fahren - as sieht abartig aus und ist mir zu lang!



Du musst das Ding reiten.... mir wäre es einfach zu extrem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt schon.  Aber es passt - optisch vlt nicht jedem seine Sache aber es muss passen. Ich steh einfach nicht auf so hohe Fronten (SR max. 130mm) und nicht so extrem hohe Rahmen (SRL max. 51cm)


----------



## Gottsfeld (7. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> 20" bei 89er SL und 1.86 - hatte vorher 18" und 22" werd ich nie fahren - as sieht abartig aus und ist mir zu lang!



Ich bin 1,87m groß und fahre auch 20''
Bei mir schauts allerdings nicht so schlimm aus. Kann natürlich auch meinem längeren Vorbau (110) liegen. Ich hocke halt gerne etwas gestreckt auf dem Bike.


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2010)

Du fährst auch ein Fully.  Dadurch sntesteht vlt Optisch auch ein anders Bild. Wie auch immer. 

PS: Schönes Rad!


----------



## thomaask (7. Oktober 2010)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Du musst das Ding reiten.... mir wäre es einfach zu extrem.



also ich fahre auf meinem fahrrad und reiten auf dem pferd
heißt ja nicht reitrad


----------



## Gottsfeld (7. Oktober 2010)

danke 

beim hardtail schauts bei mir aber auch nicht viel anders aus, ich hab leider kein bild mit direktem vergleich, kann ich vllt morgen mal machen


----------



## nevercroak (7. Oktober 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Evtl. fänd ich Detailbilder ansprechend...



Detailbilder habe ich noch keine gemacht.
Nur die meisten Teile auf der Waage fotographiert - kommt demnächst bestimmt noch was.
Teileliste kommt demnächst im Fotoalbum zum Bild dazu.




k_star schrieb:


> das gewicht ist auch nicht übel.
> die reifen sind wohl auch nicht das wahre für die jahreszeit.



Reifen sollten Conti Race King werden - die gingen aber nicht auf die XMD333 drauf (Tubeless) - waren einfach zu eng.
Die FF hatte ich nunmal noch rumliegen. Finde sie bis jetzt allerdings echt gut!
Man muss eben wissen was man für einen Reifen hat und was der Reifen "kann"




MS1980 schrieb:


> richtig schickes Bike und nen top Gewicht
> 
> wo wurde das Bild gemacht? HaBe's = Harburger Berge?



Jo, HaBe's sind die Harburger Berge 
Gewicht dürfte sogar noch um ein paar Gramm fallen, aber nichts weltbewegendes 


Arne


----------



## onkeldueres (7. Oktober 2010)

Sobald einer nen feuchten Furz in den Wald gesetzt hat kann der FF nix mehr.Typischer "Trockenreifen"


----------



## onkeldueres (7. Oktober 2010)

Sobald einer nen feuchten Furz in den Wald gesetzt hat kann der FF nix mehr.Typischer "Trockenreifen"Schmeiss RaRa,RoRo bzw Nobby Nic drauf steigt dein Gewicht sogar um bis zu 400Gr.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (7. Oktober 2010)

der ff ist trotzdem zu was zu gebrauchen. alle schließen den immer kategorisch aus, aber der taugt was. niemand hier im forum bezweifelt das es bei nässe, schmierigen wurzeln oder schwerem gelände besere reifen gibt. aber bei den hiesigen marathons mit ihren easy strecken hat er bei entsprechendem wetter und fahrtechnik gerade am hinterrad durchaus seine berechtigung. und pannenanfälliger als ein rocket ron ist er bei mir auch nicht. hat die gleiche karkasse etc, nur eben feinere stollen. mir taugt der oft sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Oktober 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> gute Reifenkombi, zufrieden?



sehr zufrieden! Fahre allerdings schlauchlos mit notubes 1,8 bar. Die Racr hinten sind bei trockenem Wetter hervorragend allerdings bei Matschwetter driften sie etwas weg...werde daher im Winter hinten gegen die Gripr austauschen.


----------



## nevercroak (8. Oktober 2010)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> der ff ist trotzdem zu was zu gebrauchen. alle schließen den immer kategorisch aus, aber der taugt was. niemand hier im forum bezweifelt das es bei nässe, schmierigen wurzeln oder schwerem gelände besere reifen gibt. aber bei den hiesigen marathons mit ihren easy strecken hat er bei entsprechendem wetter und fahrtechnik gerade am hinterrad durchaus seine berechtigung. und pannenanfälliger als ein rocket ron ist er bei mir auch nicht. hat die gleiche karkasse etc, nur eben feinere stollen. mir taugt der oft sehr gut



Danke!

Wie ich auch geschrieben habe, hatte ich vor andere Reifen zu fahren, ging aber technisch nicht
(und ja, mein Kompressor ist nicht der Billige aus dem Baumarkt sondern ein großer für Industrieanwendungen
bei denen hohe Dauerluftströme benötigt werden)
Mit dem FF verhält es sich allerdings genau wie oben beschrieben - man braucht Fahrtechnik
und natürlich ist sein Einsatzgebiet eingeschränkt. Meine Fahrtechnik würde ich dadurch, dass
ich hauptsächlich vollstarr, SSP fahre mit den alten RaRa als recht gut beschreiben.
(Bergab warten auf die Leute mit Federung, oder hinter ihnen doch ganz gut bremsen  )

Was die meisten Leute vergessen sind auch die wirklich großen Schulterstollen (imho ausgeprägter
und größer als beim RaRa) was ihm wirklich guten Seitenhalt beschert und im Matsch deutlich etwas an Grip bringt - lose Böden
verhalten sich da etwas anders.

Eine ganz andere Sache, bist Du - onkeldueres - ihn denn schon einmal gefahren?
Meist kommt das Abstinken gegen den FF von Leuten die ihn noch nie gefahren sind  


Arne


----------



## onkeldueres (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich arbeite im Fahrradhandel,und checke fast jeden Reifen egal ob FF,NN,RaRa oder RoRo.FF hat mir einige Pannen beschert die ich mit RoRo nie hatte und auf meiner Trainingsstrecke habe ich sehr viele versandete Wurzeltrails(ehem. Reitwege).Da hatte ich mit dem FF sehr häufig Probleme,egal ob Trocken oder nass.Reifen testen ist unter anderem einer meiner Jobs im Laden.Morgen ist der X-King dran.


----------



## hardflipper (9. Oktober 2010)

Das GT der lezten Seite ist mega geil! Details kann man immer verbessern aber das Gesamtbild gefällt mir!


----------



## onkeldueres (9. Oktober 2010)

So,heute war der X-King von Conti dran.Rollt deutlich leichter wie der RoRo und hat auch in Schlammlöchern noch guten Grip.Hatte einen mit 422Gr. den zweiten mit 427Gr.Conti gibt 460Gr.an
Toller Reifen


----------



## onkeldueres (9. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (9. Oktober 2010)

Was hat denn das hier zu suchen??

@onkeldures: Tolles Rad. Gefällt mir. Nur das silberne Schaltwerk passt nicht richtig ins Gesamtbild. Da würde ich mir noch nen schwarzes X0 der neuen Serie holen.
Ich fahr im Moment RoRo. Meinst du der XKing ist insgesamt der bessere Reifen? Mir gefallen die Contis eigentlich nicht wegen der aufdringlichen Beschriftung.


----------



## enweh (10. Oktober 2010)

Und gleich mal schwarze Kettenblattschrauben montieren.


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2010)

Der XKing sieht zumindest sehr gut aus, vom Profil her! Würde mich auch interessieren, wie er sich so fährt. Das Anthem an sich gefällt mir eh sehr gut.   Aber die Kettenblattschrauben stören echt.


----------



## Aragonion (10. Oktober 2010)

Goiles Rad 
Nur noch alles was geht in Schwarz machen wie schon gesagt das währ das I Tüpfelchen


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Oktober 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Hatte einen mit 422Gr. den zweiten mit 427Gr.Conti gibt 460Gr.an
> Toller Reifen



das hattest du aber hammer glueck  im leichtbau forum weinen sie gerade alle, weil sie nur 500g xkings bekommen


----------



## CSB (10. Oktober 2010)

420 - 500 Gramm??? Krasse Serienstreuung! 
Ist das bei Reifen immer so?


----------



## 12die4 (10. Oktober 2010)

Naja, das sind +/- 10%. Das liegt noch innerhalb der "Toleranzen".
@Metrum: Ja, vom Profil her sieht er dem RoRo eben sehr ähnlich, nur noch etwas dichtere Stollen. Das lässt die Vermutung zu, dass er ruhiger läuft, die Selbstreinigung aber schlechter ist. Aber das ist nur Spekulation. Daher würde ich mich über einen ausführlicheren Vergleich freuen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Oktober 2010)

Deine spekulation hat sich mir zumindest bewahrheitet.
Bin die ganze saison eigtl. RoRo gefahren und hatte beim letzten einen x king drauf. Die bedingungen waren schlammig und feucht. ich fand, dass der xking viel besser läuft und der grip im trockenen gleichgut ist. aber sobalds schlammig wurde hat er sich zu gesetzt und dementsprechend  schlecht gegriffen. fand ihn nach einigen metern auf schlamm bergab recht schlecht kontrollierbar. denke aber, dass er, wenns nich grad hunderte schlammlöcher auf der strecke hat, ne echt gute alternative zum roro ist!
was mir noch aufgefallen is: die karkasse scheint stabilder zu sein. zumindest ist er beim selben durck (1,7 am vorderrad, 2.1 hinten) in sich stabilder und läuft <<gefühlt>> sicherer.(durchschlagsschutz evtl. dann auch besser) Der erste conti, nach dem gp4000s aufm rennrad, der mir zusagt


----------



## maddda (10. Oktober 2010)

> 420 - 500 Gramm??? Krasse Serienstreuung!
> Ist das bei Reifen immer so?



Leider ja...
Hatte auch letztens nen Race King in 2.2 mit 460 und einen in 2.2 mit ü 500gr


----------



## onkeldueres (10. Oktober 2010)

Jo.Schaltwerk muss endlich runter.Stimmt absolut.Möchte dieses Jahr(Weihnachtsgeld???)komplett auf X0 2x10 umrüsten.Optik vom Schaltwerk geht mir echt auf den Geist.Kettenblattschrauben hat mir NC-17 geschenkt.War bisher zu faul die gg.schwarze zu tauschen.Hat einer ne Idee für nen Gabellockout ausser RS Standard.Funktioniert der hochwertige RS Poplockhebel?
Die X-Kings bei mir im Laden liegen aber alle um ddie 445-480gr.(Vier stück im Shop)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel 1967 (10. Oktober 2010)




----------



## onkeldueres (10. Oktober 2010)

Scheinbar ein tolles Bike.Aber Foto von der Schokoladenseite machen;-)


----------



## 12die4 (10. Oktober 2010)

Sehr hübsch. Nur die roten Speichennippel finde ich etwas zu verspielt. Ansonsten echt


----------



## Metrum (10. Oktober 2010)

Und eure Häuser stehen alle schief! 

P.S. Bike gefällt!


----------



## Slow (11. Oktober 2010)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und eure Häuser stehen alle schief!



passiert bei der siegerländer Hanglage schonmal schnell. ;-)

Stimmt, schönes Rad.


----------



## nevercroak (11. Oktober 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Ich arbeite im Fahrradhandel,und checke fast jeden Reifen...
> auf meiner Trainingsstrecke habe ich sehr viele versandete Wurzeltrails(ehem. Reitwege).Da hatte ich mit dem FF sehr häufig Probleme,egal ob Trocken oder nass



Ok, dann möchte ich dir nicht unrecht getan haben - war nur meine Erfahrung, dass die Meisten ihn nicht mal gefahren sind.

Das mit den losen Böden hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben, sind eben nicht sein Einsatztgebiet (Matsch natürlich auch nicht) - Wurzeln gehen bis zu einem gewissen Grad, den Rest muss die Fahrtechnik machen 


Teileliste ist jetzt übrigens online - einfach im Fotoalbum gucken bei Interesse!


----------



## mountainmax (11. Oktober 2010)

mhh schönes bike. mir en bisschen zu viel standard carbon. aber das is geschmack. was ich wissen wollte ist , wie sind die ahima bremsscheibe. Belagfresser? etc. weil in de neuen bike is des in combi mit ner avid xx und des kackt irgendwie ab und is schlecht. geb mal statment ab. Marta SL rot sind die bremse nichT?


----------



## atx900 (11. Oktober 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> mhh schönes bike. mir en bisschen zu viel standard carbon. aber das is geschmack. was ich wissen wollte ist , wie sind die ahima bremsscheibe. Belagfresser? etc. weil in de neuen bike is des in combi mit ner avid xx und des kackt irgendwie ab und is schlecht. geb mal statment ab. Marta SL rot sind die bremse nichT?



Ohne Dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, Du bist da ja leider beileibe nicht der einzige: 
Ein bißchen Mühe könnte man sich beim Schreiben eines Beitrages schon geben, ganze Worte und Großbuchstaben machen ja nicht so viel Arbeit. Effekt wäre halt, daß auch Mitleser über 15 deinen Text verstehen ...


----------



## Northern lite (11. Oktober 2010)

vor dem Posten einmal korrekturlesen würde schon reichlich helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceCube79 (11. Oktober 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> mhh schönes bike. mir en bisschen zu viel standard carbon. aber das is geschmack. was ich wissen wollte ist , wie sind die ahima bremsscheibe. Belagfresser? etc. weil in de neuen bike is des in combi mit ner avid xx und des kackt irgendwie ab und is schlecht. geb mal statment ab. Marta SL rot sind die bremse nichT?


 

Was du wolle?? Döner mit oder ohne Zwiebel ??


----------



## kohpa (12. Oktober 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Scheinbar ein tolles Bike.




Nicht nur scheinbar!
Aber ersucht schon einen Käufer. Hat sich wohl in ein anderes verliebt??
Weitere Bilder hier


----------



## mountainmax (12. Oktober 2010)

da war mal wieder ganz klar die sorte mensch am werk die zuviel zeit hat. wenns dich stört wie ich ScHReIb dann les es nich. geb en kommentar zu dem bike ab und nicht dazu wie ich schreib. PS: wenn es dir so schwer fällt einen text zu verstehen, indem die groß und kleinschreibung nicht stimmt musst du vllt nochmal in die schule.


----------



## 12die4 (12. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, aber das kann man auch von dir behaupten.
Es ist doch wirklich weder so schwer noch zuviel verlangt, einen grammatikalisch und orthografisch korrekten Beitrag zu schreiben. Bei solchen dahingesauten Beiträgen fragt man sich echt schon langsam, ob nur noch Troglodythen unterwegs sind.
Leider muss man sich über sowas des Öfteren beschweren, wenn einem die deutsche Sprache lieb ist.


----------



## thomaask (12. Oktober 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> wenns dich stört wie ich ScHReIb dann les es nich.



das ist genauso ein sinnfreier kommentar wie, wenn dir die musik nicht gefällt, dann höre nicht hin :kotz:
und irgendwie ist es logisch, das man einen satz erstmal lesen muss, bevor man weiß, was darin geschrieben steht und genauso fallen einem beim lesen fehler auf - mal drüber nachdenken

aber ja, deutsches sprache, schwähres sbrarre


----------



## Splatter666 (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Wenn ihr alle auch mal in anderen "Fach"-Foren unterwegs seid, dann wird euch ganz schnell auffallen, dass die Zahl der Foren, in denen die Rechtschreibung in die Forengrundregeln eingebunden ist, stark zunimmt.
Mit Recht! Da wird jeder (!) von den zuständigen Mods 1x, ein 2. Mal und evtl. auch ein 3. Mal angemahnt, wenn er die Regeln der Rechtschreibung nicht zumindest ansatzweise einhält, danach gibt´s eine Sperre...

Denkt mal drüber nach, ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Northern lite (12. Oktober 2010)

sign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atx900 (12. Oktober 2010)

O Gott ... 

Es tut mir leid, daß ich mir bei grammatikalisch und orthographisch korrekten Sätzen einfach leichter tue, den Inhalt zu verstehen. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur zu alt und sollte mir ein neues Hobby suchen.

Sorry und damit BTT


----------



## mountainmax (12. Oktober 2010)

atx900 schrieb:


> O Gott ...
> 
> Es tut mir leid, daß ich mir bei grammatikalisch und orthographisch korrekten Sätzen einfach leichter tue, den Inhalt zu verstehen. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur zu alt und sollte mir ein neues Hobby suchen.
> 
> Sorry und damit BTT


 
wenn du und die anderen noch weiter so aufmüpfig seit und meint in einem Cross Country thread über grammatik diskutieren zu müssen können wir das ja einfach in nem ordentlichen cross country oder marathon rennen klärn.


----------



## mountainmax (12. Oktober 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wenn ihr alle auch mal in anderen "Fach"-Foren unterwegs seid, dann wird euch ganz schnell auffallen, dass die Zahl der Foren, in denen die Rechtschreibung in die Forengrundregeln eingebunden ist, stark zunimmt.
> Mit Recht! Da wird jeder (!) von den zuständigen Mods 1x, ein 2. Mal und evtl. auch ein 3. Mal angemahnt, wenn er die Regeln der Rechtschreibung nicht zumindest ansatzweise einhält, danach gibt´s eine Sperre...
> ...



und zu dir: meine rechtschreibung war immer richtig. lern erst mal satzstellung und rechtschreibung auseinander zuhalten. ich hab lediglich teilweise dialekt geschrieben.


----------



## kohpa (12. Oktober 2010)

Wenn der Adressat den Inhalt eines Schreibens versteht, ist der Zweck eigentlich voll erfüllt. Man sollte die Rechtschreibung etwas weniger eng sehen.


----------



## onkeldueres (12. Oktober 2010)

Wat willze maache wenn ehner die Sprooch net vosteht;-)))


----------



## thomaask (12. Oktober 2010)

Opaflink schrieb:


> Wenn der Adressat den Inhalt eines Schreibens versteht, ist der Zweck eigentlich voll erfüllt. Man sollte die Rechtschreibung etwas weniger eng sehen.



genau, schreiben wir alle einfach wie es uns beliebt und die deutsche sprache ... drauf geschissen


----------



## corfrimor (12. Oktober 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> wenn du und die anderen noch weiter so aufmüpfig seit und meint in einem Cross Country thread über grammatik diskutieren zu müssen können wir das ja einfach in nem ordentlichen cross country oder marathon rennen klärn.



Yeah, laß' Dir bloß nix gefallen  Früher haben wir sowas auch immer vor der Türe geklärt


----------



## amg 2 (12. Oktober 2010)

bin ich hier im grammatik - forum oder in einem bike - forum ???

ups----- wie war das mit  gross und klein ???


bilder bitte !!!!!!!


----------



## mountainmax (12. Oktober 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> genau, schreiben wir alle einfach wie es uns beliebt und die deutsche sprache ... drauf geschissen


  hey langsam nervst du. such dir Forum wo man die deutsche sprache diskutiert oder post lieber mal en bike. langsam sind doch alle auf ein nenner gekommen. wenn man den inhalt versteht is doch alles ok und dann werd ich vllt auch das ein oder andere mal GROß schreiben.tzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dope89 (12. Oktober 2010)

ok, nochmal etwas langsamer ich denke es geht nicht unbedingt um die groß bzw. kleinschreibung. 
du scheinst noch etwas jünger zu sein. niemand hat dir, so macht es den eindruck, den gepflegten umgangston beigebracht.
lies doch noch einmal den ausgangspost durch und atme tief durch. 
so kannst du mit deinen "kollegen" reden, jedoch nicht in einem öffentlichen forum in dem auch erwachsene menschen anwesend sind.

ich habe fertig. 

lg
Dominik


----------



## mountainmax (12. Oktober 2010)

dope89 schrieb:


> ok, nochmal etwas langsamer ich denke es geht nicht unbedingt um die groß bzw. kleinschreibung.
> du scheinst noch etwas jünger zu sein. niemand hat dir, so macht es den eindruck, den gepflegten umgangston beigebracht.
> lies doch noch einmal den ausgangspost durch und atme tief durch.
> so kannst du mit deinen "kollegen" reden, jedoch nicht in einem öffentlichen forum in dem auch erwachsene menschen anwesend sind.
> ...



Ok nochmal zum abschluss (hoffentlich). Klar hab ich mir nach den ersten Rügen(ich schlimmer finger)  die ich mir eingehandelt hab mein Ausgangspost durchgelesen und ja , das ist vllt nicht hundertprozent korrekt aber wenn ihr meint ich les mir jeden post den ich mach vorher durch bevor ich speicher, dann habt ihr euch geschnitten und zu dir. wer hat dir das recht gegeben, zu sagen, wie ich erzogen worden bin bzw. welcher umgangston mir beigebracht worden ist.


für mich ist der grammatik thread damit geschlossen.


----------



## amg 2 (12. Oktober 2010)

ich habe fertig  ........


----------



## Northern lite (12. Oktober 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Hey langsam nervst du. Such dir ein Forum wo man die deutsche Sprache diskutiert oder poste lieber mal ein Bike. Langsam sind doch alle auf einen Nenner gekommen. Wenn man den Inhalt versteht, ist doch alles ok und dann werde ich vllt. auch das ein oder andere mal Wort GROß schreiben.tzz



das kann doch nicht soooo schwierig sein, oder??


----------



## dreismann (12. Oktober 2010)

Zwei Seiten nur Schule...
meine Mühle...


----------



## mountainmax (12. Oktober 2010)

und wie viel wiegts?


----------



## mountainmax (12. Oktober 2010)

is da der tune komefort dran oder wie man das schreibt.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> is da der tune komefort dran oder wie man das schreibt.



1. nein

2. es gibt einen edit-button.


----------



## dragon07 (12. Oktober 2010)

Na wieder Zeit für Popcorn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (12. Oktober 2010)

ich dänk schohn 

Das Spark gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut!


----------



## dreismann (12. Oktober 2010)

sorry,wiegt 9,6 kg im moment...möcht mit nem a. LRS auf 9,4 kommen
Sattel ist von Ax Lightness,Modell Endurance,94g.


----------



## onkeldueres (12. Oktober 2010)

"in nem ordentlichen cross country oder marathon rennen klärn."
Das heisst klären;-))))


----------



## Splatter666 (13. Oktober 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> und zu dir: meine rechtschreibung war immer richtig. lern erst mal satzstellung und rechtschreibung auseinander zuhalten. ich hab lediglich teilweise dialekt geschrieben.



Hab ich irgendwo deinen Namen/Nick erwähnt? Sch*** mich net von der Seite an, ich hab lediglich die Orthografie im Allgemeinen hier kritisiert, du hast das Fass lediglich zum Überlaufen gebracht...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## thomaask (13. Oktober 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo deinen Namen/Nick erwähnt? Sch*** mich net von der Seite an, ich hab lediglich die Orthografie im Allgemeinen hier kritisiert, du hast das Fass lediglich zum Überlaufen gebracht...
> 
> Ciao, Splat



vergiss es einfach, die sind unbelehrbar und lassen die deutsche sprache lieber verkommen.
wenn man mal etwas kritisiert, dann fühlen die sich gleich auf den schlips getreten.

groß- und kleinschreibung habe ich mit absicht aussen vor gelassen.


----------



## mountainmax (13. Oktober 2010)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> "in nem ordentlichen cross country oder marathon rennen klärn."
> Das heisst klären;-))))


halt bitte dein mund. oder hast du überhaupt was drauf? Druck auf der Kurbel?tzz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaler94 (13. Oktober 2010)

dass spark iest Echt Ein Geiles bieke
obwol mir di noir uKrbel normALerweise net so gut gefellt

das treck ist aper auch nich von schlechten eltern


----------



## amg 2 (13. Oktober 2010)

mein gott , ist das ein kindergarten hier !!!!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich schieb' meins mal rein. Etwas unpassende Umgebung, ich weiß.





In den letzten Monaten neu hinzugekommen sind: XT Rapidfire, Hope Mono Mini, XT Scheiben in 180/160mm, Zug- und Druckstufenregler an der Gabel entfärbt und neuer LRS - FRM XMD333, XTR CL, Sapim CX Ray.


----------



## onkeldueres (13. Oktober 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> halt bitte dein mund. oder hast du überhaupt was drauf? Druck auf der Kurbel?tzz.



Du scheinst echt ein lustiges kleines Kerlchen zu sein


----------



## Metrum (13. Oktober 2010)

*Nun lasst es doch mal endlich gut sein, ansonsten bekomme ich das Gefühl dass ihr euch geistig aufeinander zu bewegt! 
Jedoch leider nur in eine Richtung!!!!*


----------



## onkeldueres (13. Oktober 2010)

Recht hast du.UND SCHLUSS DAMIT:WIEDER BIKES ZEIGEN BITTE


----------



## Nordpol (13. Oktober 2010)

...schönes schlichtes Fusion, viele werden wieder an der Kurbel rumnörgeln, mir hat sie schon immer gefallen, und an diesem Rad ganz besonders.
Vielleicht ein silbener Vorbau, passend zur Sattelstütze oder umgekehrt...


----------



## Nafets190 (13. Oktober 2010)

mein ELITE ist fertig









Danke an Robert für den Aufkleber 

Stefan


----------



## enweh (13. Oktober 2010)

Sehr hübsch anzuschauen.


----------



## sellyoursoul (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das Fusion sehr geil!!
Gerade die XT passt wie ne Faust aufs Auge!!
Das Gewicht wäre interessant.....

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (13. Oktober 2010)

Das Fusion gefällt!!!
Die Stütze schwarz oder der Vorbau silber, noch beissts sich´s.

Was wiegt der Würfel?? 8,xx???


----------



## Tundra HT (13. Oktober 2010)

ups! Doppelpost!


----------



## Nafets190 (13. Oktober 2010)

das ELITE hat 9,1. Teileliste gibts HIER


----------



## enweh (13. Oktober 2010)

Den Bock kriegst du problemlos noch unter 9kg geprügelt. Die Frage ist jedoch, ob du das willst ;]


----------



## Tundra HT (13. Oktober 2010)

@Nafets190

Knapp vorbei is auch daneben 

Ist echt geil geworden der Bock! Die Neun muß fallen 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Tundra HT (13. Oktober 2010)

Mein I-net spinnt heut total! Verdammt!!!!


----------



## Nafets190 (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Neun wird sicher nochmal fallen. Mal schauen . Die Sattelstütze ist mir noch ein Dorn im Auge. Ansonsten bin ich sehr angetan von der Teilezusammenstellung. Robust und haltbar sollte es werden.


----------



## Tundra HT (13. Oktober 2010)

Das hast du auf jeden Fall geschafft  !!


----------



## nevercroak (13. Oktober 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> Die Neun wird sicher nochmal fallen. Mal schauen . Die Sattelstütze ist mir noch ein Dorn im Auge. Ansonsten bin ich sehr angetan von der Teilezusammenstellung. Robust und haltbar sollte es werden.



Einfach und günstig würde ich da versuchen was an der Sattelstütze zu holen - 100g und mehr sind da noch drin.
Sattelklemme ist auch ein wenig schwer - und nicht zu teuer zu tauschen.
Aluhülsen und Plastekappen in die Eggbeater geht auch nicht dolle ins Geld.

Edit: + Wasserträger

Und das aller Günstigste ist es, die Syntace Bar Plugs gegen normale Plastestopfen zu tauschen  
Warum sind sie eigentlich verbaut? Du fährst doch ohne Barends.


Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (13. Oktober 2010)

Das Cube ist schick


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Oktober 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...schönes schlichtes Fusion, viele werden wieder an der Kurbel rumnörgeln, mir hat sie schon immer gefallen, und an diesem Rad ganz besonders.
> Vielleicht ein silbener Vorbau, passend zur Sattelstütze oder umgekehrt...



Merci! Die Stütze bleibt auf jeden Fall. Beim Vorbau bin ich optisch zufrieden, das Gewicht ist zu dem Preis auch sehr gut. Beim nächsten werde ich aber sicherlich silber in Erwägung ziehen 
Die Kurbel mag ich auch sehr. Zumal sie vor 2 1/2 Jahren noch wesentlich weniger gekostet hat als jetzt 



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich finde das Fusion sehr geil!!
> Gerade die XT passt wie ne Faust aufs Auge!!
> Das Gewicht wäre interessant.....
> 
> Gruß





Tundra HT schrieb:


> Das Fusion gefällt!!!
> Die Stütze schwarz oder der Vorbau silber, noch beissts sich´s.



Danke! Mit dem Gewicht kann ich leider nicht dienen. Ein Paar halbwegs leichte Dinge sind dran, bspw. der LRS (~1365g). Aber es liegt definitiv über 10kg.

Das Cube gefällt mir übrigens auch ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Oktober 2010)

Nafets190 schrieb:


> mein ELITE ist fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich doch gern gemacht, möchte noch jemand? Ich gebe nächste Woche nochmal eine Bestellung auf, einfach PN schreiben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Oktober 2010)

da gab es in der leidigen rechtschreib diskussion doch noch 2 echt nette raeder

an naef: daserste was ich an meinem elite gemacht hab: den sattel schnellspanner weg


----------



## Groudon (15. Oktober 2010)

mit neuer Klemme -40gr


----------



## maddda (15. Oktober 2010)

So fängt die Leichtbausucht an


BTW nettes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (15. Oktober 2010)

Leider liegts noch bei 11.2kg ungefähr. -.- Im Frühjahr soll aber neuer LRS (-500gr), neue Stütze (-50gr), neuer Vorbau und Lenker (-50gr) kommen. Würde den Hobel schon gern auf 10-10.5kg für die neue Saison bringen.


----------



## unocz (15. Oktober 2010)

nettes CUBE


----------



## unocz (15. Oktober 2010)

****UPDATE****
Easton EA90 OS Zero 0 Grad , Truvativ stylo worldcup flat bar, esi racers edge griffe


----------



## Tundra HT (16. Oktober 2010)

Ein Cube kommt selten allein...


----------



## MS1980 (16. Oktober 2010)

schickes Cube ...
welche Reifen sind drauf? Breite/Gewicht? 
suche noch neue/leichte für mein neues Projekt ...


----------



## unocz (16. Oktober 2010)

maxxis aspen 2.1 -> 485gr


----------



## Sascha Koch (16. Oktober 2010)

Immer diese Würfel


----------



## hardflipper (17. Oktober 2010)

Das Cube ist untenrum ganz ok aber Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker und Sattel überladen den Hobel maßlos.


----------



## unocz (17. Oktober 2010)

definiere "überladen"?  sattel + sattelklemme werden in kürze getauscht.... hier nochmal pics am tag...........


----------



## MS1980 (17. Oktober 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> definiere "überladen"?
> 
> ich denke er meint zuviel weiss am Bike,dunkle Stütze und Vorbau würden besser passen ...
> und weisser sattel ... ich weiß ja net ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (17. Oktober 2010)

Die ganze Front ist einfach weiß. ^^ Ich würde einfach den VOrbau schwarz machen. DIe Stütze geht ja noch ganz gut so... man müsste sehen, wie sie in Schwarz wirkt.


----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke er meint nicht überladen, sondern eher "zu dick aufgetragen". Sprich: zu viel Weiss/Rot in der Lenkzone. Ich kann ihm da irgendwo Recht geben. Du gibst dir total Mühe Vorbau, Steuerlager, Lenker in weiss zu halten, aber andererseits ist noch nen schwarzer Kettenstrebenschutz dran und die Kurbel ist auch schwarz. Ist nicht ganz stimmig. Und da es keinen Sinn macht, die Kurbel zu wechseln (gibt's überhaupt weisse?), wäre es mit weniger Mühe im Lenkbereich auch getan. Vorallem die roten Griffe find ich "too-much". Ganz normal Schwarz würde mir besser gefallen.

Die Yumeya Deckel für die XTR Bremsen bringen mit Gold auch wieder einen fremden Farbton rein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2010)

Mir auch _to much_!!


----------



## unocz (17. Oktober 2010)

also der schwarze kettenstrebenschutz wird gegen ne durchsichtige folie getauscht.....


----------



## 12die4 (17. Oktober 2010)

Gibt's den Ausdruck "overstyled"? Würde glaube ich ganz gut passen. Sieht aus wie ein Supermodel, durchaus hübsch anzusehen, aber zentimeterdick Make-Up im Gesicht.

Das wichtigste ist ja, dass es dir gefällt. Ich sag nur, dass MIR das Ding mit schwarzem Vorbau/Lenker/Griffen/Sattelstütze besser gefallen würde.


----------



## hardflipper (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn, er unbedingt an dem Weiß oben festhalten will, dann müssten die Felgen aber auch noch weiß werden.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (17. Oktober 2010)

bisschen übertrieben die kiste mit yumeya-teilen aufzubauen


----------



## unocz (17. Oktober 2010)

von aufzubauen kann hier wohl nicht die rede sein  welche voraussetzungen muss man haben um yumeya zu verbauen?


----------



## sellyoursoul (17. Oktober 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> definiere "überladen"?  sattel + sattelklemme werden in kürze getauscht.... hier nochmal pics am tag...........



Ich würde das ganze Geld lieber in einen neuen Laufradsatz investieren, haste mehr davon wie Optik......
Da sind ja immer noch die Cube Sunringle Ryde XMB drauf, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wie schon oben geschrieben, ist es für mich ebenfalls zu viel/zu bunt, aber wichtig ist das es dem Besitzer gefällt!!
Wer weiß, vielleicht kommt es live ja ganz anders rüber..?
Aber wehe wenn das Weiß mal älter wird und kleine Kratzer die Oberfläche zieren, dann wird´s unansehlich!

Ob jetzt Yumeya oder nicht..,hm,   ..why not?
Obwohl, 2 "leichte" Flschenhalter wären bestimmt sinnvoller (vielleicht auch günstiger als die Yumeya-Deckel) gewesen..

Aber leichter geht´s wirklich!!!


----------



## unocz (17. Oktober 2010)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich würde das ganze Geld lieber in einen neuen Laufradsatz investieren, haste mehr davon wie Optik......
> Da sind ja immer noch die Cube Sunringle Ryde XMB drauf, oder?




neee sind die dt swiss xpw1600, neuer laufradsatz kommt auch irgendwann aber diese saison nicht mehr


----------



## Dirkinho (18. Oktober 2010)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich würde das ganze Geld lieber in einen neuen Laufradsatz investieren, haste mehr davon wie Optik......
> Da sind ja immer noch die Cube Sunringle Ryde XMB drauf, oder?



Schönes Benutzerbild von Ben für Sparvar, habe ich noch als T-Shirt aus ´93

Sorry fürs abschweifen!

Leichte neue Laufräder machen in meinen Augen auch mehr Sinn!


----------



## Aragonion (18. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch Hübsch das Rot/Weiß muss nur konsequenter vortgesetzt werden also Felgen auch in Weiß ect.


----------



## sellyoursoul (18. Oktober 2010)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Schönes Benutzerbild von Ben für Sparvar, habe ich noch als T-Shirt aus ´93
> 
> Sorry fürs abschweifen!
> 
> Leichte neue Laufräder machen in meinen Augen auch mehr Sinn!



Servus!!

Ja, die gute alte Schule....
Hatte damals den Hoodie, und dazu ein Wheeler 8800 

Gruß


----------



## mountainmax (18. Oktober 2010)

lass dir da kein dummes Zeug erzählen. Der weiß vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze sieht klasse aus. Noch ne rote Sattelklemme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (18. Oktober 2010)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Servus!!
> 
> Ja, die gute alte Schule....
> Hatte damals den Hoodie, und dazu ein Wheeler 8800
> ...




wobei sparvar schon immer ******** war


----------



## unocz (18. Oktober 2010)

mountainmax schrieb:


> lass dir da kein dummes Zeug erzählen. Der weiß vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze sieht klasse aus. Noch ne rote Sattelklemme.





ne weiße meinst du, ne rote ist ja drann


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Oktober 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> von aufzubauen kann hier wohl nicht die rede sein  welche voraussetzungen muss man haben um yumeya zu verbauen?



Was fällt dir ein, Yumeya an so einem ollen Alurahmen zu verbauen, dafür brauchst du mindestens einen 2000 Carbonrahmen, das geht so nicht! (IRONIE!)
Ich find´s gut, das Gold von den Yumeya Parts passt halt nicht so ganz, aber warum nicht, ist ja immerhin komplett XTR dran, also kann man´s auch mit Yumeya tunen.

Ich find das Bike  eigentlich ganz schick, aber fertig ist es noch nicht.
Ich finde das ganze Weiß auch nicht wirklich überladen, es steht nur in einem zu starken Kontrast zum schlicht schwarzen Antrieb und den Laufrädern inkl. Reifen. Wenn du da das Farbschema später wieder aufgreifen würdest, würde das ganze Weiß viel besser wirken.

Einzig die Griffe gehen garnicht^^


----------



## Cruise (19. Oktober 2010)




----------



## unocz (19. Oktober 2010)

ja wie gesagt das bike ist ja auch nicht fertig. aber weiße laufräder gehen finde ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Oktober 2010)

Ne, weiße Laufräder meinte ich auch nicht, evtl. nur weiße Naben, rote Speichennippel und den Rest schwarz.
Reifen halt mit einem weißen Aufdruck, das Geld sieht nicht gut aus.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde von rot eloxierten Teilen generell Abstand nehmen. Das Eloxalrot passt nicht zum roten Lack. Zu erkennen an Sattelklemme und Schnellspannern. Sonst find ich das Bike bis auf die Griffe eigentlich recht schick.


----------



## 12die4 (19. Oktober 2010)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Reifen halt mit einem weißen Aufdruck, das Geld sieht nicht gut aus.



Oder ganz schwarz, indem man den MAXXIS Aufdruck einfach abschmirgelt.


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das wär auch eine Möglichkeit, könnte durchaus gut aussehen, zumindest, wenn man den Reifen behalten will.


----------



## Aragonion (19. Oktober 2010)

Rote Laufräder in Metalic währen auch was feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (19. Oktober 2010)

Das hätte dann aber, wie Jaypeare schon sagte, einen anderen Rotton. Aluminium in Rot eloxiert, sieht nie so aus wie das Rot des Cube Rahmes. Sieht man an der Sattelklemme.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich passt es hier ja auch rein..

Sorry, Handyfoto..!!


----------



## onkeldueres (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das die Liteville Bikes immer recht schwer aussehen,was warscheinlich auf die dicken Schweissnähte zurück zuführen ist.Nichts deste trotz ein geiles Bike.


----------



## Dirkinho (20. Oktober 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> wobei sparvar schon immer ******** war



war ja TuffStuff, geht aber nix über Belton.

Was wiegt das Liteville? Gefällt auf jeden Fall! Kursiert hier nicht auch eins sub 10?


----------



## Greg House (20. Oktober 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> von aufzubauen kann hier wohl nicht die rede sein  welche voraussetzungen muss man haben um yumeya zu verbauen?


 
Kein Cube was so Hässlich ist 
Irgend wann muss ich mal in die Pfalz fahren und dir mal erklären wie man das Rad richtig schön bekommt
Ist zum Glück nur 60km entfernt


----------



## InoX (20. Oktober 2010)

Man man man auf der Bank wollen noch welche sitzen 
Ne jetzt mal im Ernst, schönes Bike, welches trotz des schweren Rahmen sehr leicht wirkt. Da wäre das gewicht wirklich interessant. Ich vermute mal dass die Rahmen auch so schwer aussehen, weil sie am Steuerrohr und am Sattelrohr diese Verstärkungen haben die das ganze sehr massiv wirken lassen.
--> trotzdem sehr schön

Gibts hier jemanden der den 2011er NOX PLatoon Rahmen hat? Finde den sehr schick und würde gern mal ein komplettes Rad sehen.

Gruß InoX


----------



## unocz (20. Oktober 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Kein Cube was so Hässlich ist
> Irgend wann muss ich mal in die Pfalz fahren und dir mal erklären wie man das Rad richtig schön bekommt
> Ist zum Glück nur 60km entfernt


 

gerne, dann kann ich dir hier auch mal nen paar schöne trails zeigen


----------



## pinkelfee (20. Oktober 2010)

So, hier mal mein Cube!
Danke an FlowinFlo für die ganze Hilfe! Echt super nett von dir!!

Sorry für die schlechte Quali, hab zur Zeit nur ne Handycam!







und noch die Kurbel:


----------



## dragon07 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi Marco schickes Bike.
Wann soll das Hardtail fertig sein ?

301  und sub 10 ist auf alle fälle machbar. 

Grüße Ike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (20. Oktober 2010)

tja Ike, was macht denn Dein Liteville Plan? Wie wärs mal wieder mit ner Runde?


----------



## dragon07 (20. Oktober 2010)

Runde bei zeiten gerne. Im augeblick eher nicht ---Schaltung defeckt ----- sch*** Anglerzubehör


----------



## DerEismann (20. Oktober 2010)

Ike... 
Aber Rollen und Ruten bauen können sie ;-)

Gruß, Olli


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2010)

@Ike

Hi! Mein Hardtail ist noch in der Mangel.. 
(warte auf einen Lottogewinn, ein tolles Erbe oder sowas..    !!)
Hätte damals besser auf meine Eltern hören sollen.. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Der Liteville-Rahmen ist ja wirklich zigfach konifiziert und wirkt nur sehr schwer! Habe auch keine genauen Zahlen zur Hand, aber ich hatte vorher ein 19" Rocky Mountain - Element Signature und wenn das Gewicht des LVs´ so gravierend viel schwerer gewesen wäre, hätte ich den Rahmen nicht gekauft.

-Aber bei dem Handling hätte der auch doppelt so viel wiegen können.. 
Hammer! 

Gewichtstechnisch geht noch was, aber ich muss erstmal langsam machen.
Schätze es auf 11kg!?


----------



## dragon07 (20. Oktober 2010)

DerEismann schrieb:


> Ike...
> Aber Rollen und Ruten bauen können sie ;-)
> 
> Gruß, Olli



Nützen nichts am Bike


----------



## dragon07 (20. Oktober 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> @Ike
> 
> Hi! Mein Hardtail ist noch in der Mangel..
> (warte auf einen Lottogewinn, ein tolles Erbe oder sowas..    !!)
> Hätte damals besser auf meine Eltern hören sollen..




Na das ist ist ja wie mit mir und meinem Liteville 

Ausserdem kann ich mich nicht von meinem Spark trennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. Oktober 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Na das ist ist ja wie mit mir und meinem Liteville




Die Welt ist schlecht und ungerecht!!!!!!    

Manchmal!


----------



## hardflipper (20. Oktober 2010)

Das Liteville sieht ganz gut aus.

Das nächste mal für´s Foto auf Groß/Mitte schalten, Flasche aus dem Halter und die Reifenbeschriftung ausrichten.


----------



## gooni11 (21. Oktober 2010)

Moin
Nachdem mir mein Steppenwol Fully letztens unterm Hintern durchgebrochen ist fahr ich ooch wieder nen hartes.
Diesmel ein Hollandrad.
mfg


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

